# WP Team Ladies Only - der wilde Süden



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

es sind noch 3 Plätze frei!

Der wilde Süden ist am Start!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich mal eben vorstellen darf:

bin die Micha (46J) und komme aus dem schönen Tübingen. Das liegt ca 50 km südl. von Stuttgart. Werde des öfteren von einer 16 jährigen pubertären Zicke geärgert. Bin der Aquaristik verfallen (Süßwasser) und fahre ab und an auch mal ein zweirädriges Gefährt mit Motor. Soll heißen, ich fahre eine ZXR 750 Bj. 89 als Streetfighterumbau 
Habe grad meinen LKW-Führerschein gemacht und suche diesbezüglich eine Arbeit. Ich bin gelernte Schreinerin.

Habe mein Kona seit Juli 2008 und mich vor 2 Wochen dazu entschieden, etwas gegen meine Unformen zu unternehmen und den Wechseljahren entgegenzuwirken. 
Wenn ihr jetzt lacht, hau ich euch 


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. November 2009)

Hey, 
habe grade erst den Fred hier entdeckt. Hab schon im allgemeinen WP-Fred was gepostet. Na dann melde ich jetzt mein Interesse hier an der richtigen Stelle eben nochmals an  doppelt hält besser!
Ich bin noch recht neu hier und weiß noch nicht so ganz wie der Winterpokal so läuft, aber ich werde mein bestes geben 

Na ja, ich fahre halt jeden Tag die 30 km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad. Hab bei den Regeln gelesen, dass der Weg zur Arbeit nicht gilt, aber für mich ist das Sport, und wird auch mit reinrassigen Sporträdern betrieben . Und der Rückweg wird dann sowieso je nach Lust und Wetter verlängert.


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## scylla (2. November 2009)

So, hab gerade noch "offiziell" die Mitgliedschaft beantragt...

PS: ich wohne zwar gerade nicht so wirklich im Süden, sondern mehr so in der Mitte (im Odenwald bei Darmstadt), aber wenigstens bin ich auf der wilden schwäbischen Alb aufgewachsen. Das geht doch noch durch, oder?


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Hallo scylla,

selbstverständlich bist du willkommen, hab dich auch schon freigeschalten. Ich bin hier zwar nicht unbedingt neu, aber war bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht sonderlich aktiv hier.
Also, auf gutes Gelingen!

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

So wie es aussieht, also Wettertechnisch, könnten heute die ersten 4-5 Punkte auf´s Konto kommen.


----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

so, konnte schon die ersten 6 Punkte verbuchen aus der kleinen Joggingrunde heute morgen (um 6 *quäl!*) und dem Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Rad. 
Kalt wars, aber wenigstens nicht so nass wie gestern...


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Hilfe Hilfe,

normalerweise brauch ich für die Strecke 1:16 std. Ich hatte Gegenwind und schwer mit mir zu kämpfen. Heute war ich echt nicht gut unterwegs.

Beim ersten Eintrag wurde mein Minuteneintrag nicht genommen.  Beim nochmaligen Ändern auch nicht. 
Hab´s dann anders gelöst. Vielleicht kann man ja diese Nulleinheit irgendwie löschen.

Grüßle

Micha, bin irgendwie platt


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Micha, lass Dir doch Zeit - nicht das Tempo bringt die Punkte!  

P.S.: Ich bin auch platt. Aber sowas von...  :kotz:

(Und damit bin ich auch schon wieder weg hier!)


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Hallo Gina,

hast ja recht. Wenn ich mich noch nen Tick langsamer gequält hätte, wäre es ein Punkt mehr. Trotzdem hat es in den Tabellen respektvolle Zeiten. Da erblasse ich und ziehe meinen Hund.

Sparen ist angesagt für ein neues Bike!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Farna (3. November 2009)

So, hab mich auch grade ne Stunde auf der Rolle gequält... 
Draußen fahren macht einfach mehr Spaß!!! Am Donnerstag vielleicht...

Ach übrigens: Herzlich willkommen scylla!!! Ich finds super, dass Du unser Team verstärkst  oder die Punkte schon fast alleine sammelst ?! 

Noch ganz kurz zu meiner Person: 

Ich bin die Gabi (30) aus München. Arbeite und Studiere (noch - aber noch nicht soo lang wie es jetzt aussieht  ) 
Hab Radio- und Fernsehtechnikerin gelernt, arbeite als Tontechnikerin und studiere Maschinenbau.
Daneben versuch ich bissl zum Radln zu kommen - meist nur an der Isar  
und da die Tage wieder kürzer werden und ich (immer noch) kein Licht hab, steht seit kurzem mein "neues" Bike in der Wohnung auf der Rolle.
In die Arbeit und in die FH kann ich zu Fuß gehen und bringt leider gar keine Punkte 
Ach ja, ab und an geh ich auch bissl Klettern oder Bouldern - jetzt natürlich nur in der Halle

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Also für das, dass wir nur zu dritt sind, haben wir schon richtig viele Punkte, dank scylla!!

Himmel, haut das Mädel rein. Meinen Respekt und trotz Rücken: ich verbeuge mich!!!
Das motiviert ungemein!

@ Farna

das hast du prima gemacht!!! Isch abe gar gein Rolle 




LG

Micha


----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

Mein Radhändler hat gerade gemailt, dass die letzten Teile für mein neues Enduro/Freeride-Bügeleisen eingetroffen sind. Am Samstag kann ichs wahrscheinlich abholen!
Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind. 

Na dann auf ein punktereiches Wochenende


----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Himmel, haut das Mädel rein.



Danke für die Blumen... ist aber gar nicht so schwer, wenn man nur weit genug vom Arbeitsplatz entfernt wohnt und zu geizig fürs Benzin ist 

@farna
so ist das Leben! Die einen beschweren sich über die Rolle und die anderen hätten gerne eine . Ich zumindest gestern, als ich zwei mal so richtig übel nass und schlammig geworden bin...

Aber Nightride durch den Wald hat auch was! Also unbedingt Lampe kaufen!!


----------



## Farna (3. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> @farna
> so ist das Leben! Die einen beschweren sich über die Rolle und die anderen hätten gerne eine . Ich zumindest gestern, als ich zwei mal so richtig übel nass und schlammig geworden bin...
> 
> Aber Nightride durch den Wald hat auch was! Also unbedingt Lampe kaufen!!



Ich bin schon froh die Rolle zu haben. damit kann ich wenigsten mit minimalem Zeitaufwand trotzdem fahren. auch wenns net so viel schön is...

Gestern wars ganz schön ungemütlich... kannst Du ne brauchbare Lampe empfehlen?! (am besten im 2-stelligen Bereich)


----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

Da muss ich dich leider enttÃ¤uschen (mit dem zweistelligen Bereich). Letztes Jahr hab ich auch noch gedacht, dass ich nie mehr fÃ¼r ne Lampe ausgeben wÃ¼rde. Da hatte ich zuerst die Sigma Kalmint (hieÃ die so??) und dann die Karma. War aber sehr enttÃ¤uschend! Die Kalmint ist ziemlich schnell putt gegangen und die Lichtausbeute von beiden war auch nicht so toll. Irgendwie eben mehr ein Lichtfleck am Boden.

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich die Lupine Wilma 5. Ich weiÃ... seeehr teuer. Hat mich auch ziemliche Ãberwindung gekostet. Aber mittlerweile bin ich Ã¼berzeugt, dass es sich gelohnt hat 

Also im Nachhinein hÃ¤tte ich mir lieber die 150â¬ fÃ¼r die beiden anderen Lampen gespart und gleich was AnstÃ¤ndiges gekauft.


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Ich such auch noch eine gute Funsel fÃ¼r vorne.
Aber zuerst versuche ich mal meine Aldi-Taschenlampe ran zu basteln. Hat zwar nur 3 Watt, macht aber mÃ¤chtig Licht.

Die IXON IQ von Busch&MÃ¼ller gibt es fÃ¼r knapp 70 â¬
Soll gutes Licht machen.
Hier im Bikemarkt vielleicht mal schauen.
Wobei ich im Dunkeln ein Schisser bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

hier gibts einen Lampentest klick als pdf zum runterladen.
ich würde halt gleich eine lampe mit helmhalterung nehmen. das bringt wirklich viel.


----------



## jjules (3. November 2009)

Helmlampe wär cool,.. aber die Teile sind alle relativ teuer wie ich das sehe... gibt's günstige Alternativen? Sehs nicht wirklich ein 300 für ne Lampe zu zahlen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Ich hab eine Petzl für 25 Euro bei Decathlon in F gekauft und mit Kabelbinder am Helm befestigt. Ehrlich, die Helmlampen sind nicht schlecht, ggf zusätzlich zu einer Lampe am Lenker. Meine lässt sich mehrfach "dimmen", indem man verschiedene LEDs schaltet.


----------



## Fie (4. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> hier gibts einen Lampentest klick als pdf zum runterladen.
> ich wÃ¼rde halt gleich eine lampe mit helmhalterung nehmen. das bringt wirklich viel.



Das sind teilweise Preise, da kann ich nicht mithalten. 
FÃ¼r eine gute Regenjacke 300 - 400 â¬ ausgeben. Meine GÃ¼te. Ist Moutainbiken zum Luxus geworden? FÃ¼r mich sieht es so aus.
Wenn ich das mal zusammenrechne, kÃ¶nnte man locker auf 1000â¬ (und mehr) kommen um das richtige Equipment zu besitzen. Rucksack, Licht, Schuhe, UnterwÃ¤sche, Trikot, Weste, Winter- Sommerjacke, Winter- Sommerhose etc.



Heute ist es so windig, dass ich nicht zum Biken gehe. Ich bekomme von soviel Wind immer Ohrenschmerzen.


----------



## scylla (4. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Meine GÃ¼te. Ist Moutainbiken zum Luxus geworden? FÃ¼r mich sieht es so aus.



Leider! 

Wenn ich mal so bedenke, was ich allein in diesem Jahr schon wieder in mein Hobby gesteckt habe... wills am liebsten gar nicht zusammenrechnen. 
Dabei bin ich eigentlich auch immer sehr zÃ¶gerlich. Also 300â¬ fÃ¼r ne Regenjacke habe ich auch noch nie ausgegeben und in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts auch niemand, der so was tut. 
Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass in den ganzen Bike-Bravos immer die teuersten Edelprodukte gepushed werden, aber wenn man mal genau hinschaut, gibt es von denselben Herstellern auch billigeres Zeug, das deswegen aber von der Funktion nicht viel schlechter ist. Nur die Optik ist halt nicht ganz so chic... aber wenn man nach ner halben Stunde auf dem Bike ziemlich schlammig ist stÃ¶rt das eh niemanden mehr 
Deswegen nehme ich solche Tests eher als Orientierung, welche Hersteller ordentliche Produkte haben und kauf mir dann das "Billig-Modell". Na ja, billig ist immer noch relativ


----------



## scylla (4. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Heute ist es so windig, dass ich nicht zum Biken gehe. Ich bekomme von soviel Wind immer Ohrenschmerzen.



Mach dir nichts draus. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Und wenn du krank wirst haste im Endeffekt auch nix davon.

In Darmstadt ist es heute auch ziemlich stürmisch. Heute morgen beim Weg ins Büro hab ich doch glatt eine Viertelstunde mehr gebraucht als normal 

Ich muss morgen für zwei Tage auf ne Konferenz. Da ist auch nix mit Radeln. Ich werde halt die mangelnde Bewegung mit ein bisschen Laufen durch den Park ausgleichen müssen, wenn ich nicht zu geschafft bin. So sieht man wenigstens noch was von der Stadt 

Jetzt gibts gleich noch einen kleinen N8ride, dass mein Rocky mich nicht so vermisst 

Greez!


----------



## scylla (4. November 2009)

So... noch ein bisschen die Burg Frankenstein (ja, die heißt wirklich so  ) bei Nacht bewundert. Schön wars und kein bisschen gruselig


----------



## Farna (4. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> So... noch ein bisschen die Burg Frankenstein (ja, die heißt wirklich so  ) bei Nacht bewundert. Schön wars und kein bisschen gruselig



ich bin wirklich baff, 9,5 h Biken an zwei Arbeitstagen 

Werd mich wohl Morgen nachmittags auf meine Kleine schwingen, wenns zeitlich irgendwie geht... (hoffentlich wehts dann nimmer so)

Schönen Abend Euch


----------



## scylla (4. November 2009)

flexible Arbeitszeiten 
dafür sitze ich jetzt noch über meinem Vortrag für morgen


----------



## contesssa (5. November 2009)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ihr erst drei seid!Mädels, gebt mir ne chance und ich geb mein Bestes.
Wenn Darmstadt als Süden durchgeht, dann Jena vielleicht auch? Warm genug ist das bei uns auf jeden Fall ( Kalkstein), so dass wegen Schneemangels in der Regel durch den Winter gebikt werden kann. Hab diese Jahr so um die 40000hm gemacht, inklusive Stubaital und Jungfrauregion, dazu noch Mehrtagestouren im Oden- und im Frankenwald.
Dann hoff ich mal auf Mitgliedschaft und sende Euch allen Grüße aus dem grünen Herzen Deutschlands.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. November 2009)

@ contessa

Hey super! Da bekommen wir ja doch noch Verstärkung. 
40000hm... Respekt 

Freischalten kann dich glaub nur die Micha als Gruppengründerin... oder?

Ich bin heute leider nur zu nem frühmorgendlichen "Nachtlauf" gekommen als Vorbereitung auf die 5 Stunden Zugfahrt. Na ja, wenigstens hab ich meinen Vortrag jetzt hinter mir. Puh! Kann man das eigentlich auch als alternative Sportart eintragen?  Also ich fands schweißtreibend 

Hau rein, contessa! 

PS: Wenn du dich mal wieder im Odenwald rumtreibst... sag Bescheid. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen die Trails unsicher machen?


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2009)

Na, da werde ich mal bei der Micha anklopfen. Danke erst mal für die rasche Antwort.
So, mein Freitag wartet....Und am Wochenende soll recht ordentliches Wetter werden, ich hoffe, da kann ich schon einige Punkte beisteuern
Bis später lgK


----------



## Fie (6. November 2009)

Hallo contesssa,

ich habe dich selbstverständlich freigeschalten. Stehen da wirklich 40.000 hm? Oder ist da doch eine Null zuviel? Also, wenn ja, verbeuge ich mich ohne Ende. Da bekomme ich ja ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich so sehe, was ihr an KM runterradelt oder läuft. 
Gott bin ich schlecht...
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen zum Biken komme!!! Ist halt so, dass ich im Dunkeln nicht fahre, weil: 1. habe ich Schiß und 2. keine Lampe

*Mädels, ihr habt meinen unangefochtenen Respekt!!!*

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## 1000grad (6. November 2009)

@contesssa

hey, hast es ja gefunden. Immerhin verbringst du ja praktisch deinen ganzen Jahresurlaub im Süden, von daher passt es doch mit dem Teamnamen 

Ich hab übrigens jetzt Feierabend und die Sonne scheint und mein Bike lacht mich an, juuuhhhuuuu!! Morgen bin ich natürlich auch dabei!!


----------



## Fie (6. November 2009)

In Tübingen ist es trüb, aber nicht windig. Ich habe heute so viel zu tun...

Aber so ist es halt, wenn man am Aufräumen ist. Körperlich/seelisch etc.


Micha


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2009)

Nee, nee, ist schon korrekt, ansonsten bräuchte ich nur ein Wochenende dafür.
Also danke für euer Vertrauen!
Muss mir nur noch mal genau die Regeln anschauen....Weg zur Arbeit zählt echt nicht?Hm!?
Also werde ich morgen mal meine ersten Punkte reinstellen, mein Bike und ich sind schon auf Entzug!


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2009)

Wundert euch nicht, dass ich eine alternative Sportart 2Minuten lang betrieben habe....schade um die 2 Punkte der 2h Kletterwand, aber ich hab erst beim dritten Versuch gerafft, welche Einheit verwendet werden muss.


----------



## 1000grad (6. November 2009)

trag doch einfach ne neue Einheit ein...


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2009)

Auf der Burg Frankenstein war ich auch bei meinem Odenwaldtrip, allerdings bei Sonnenschein...war auch schön, besonders die kurze Tragepassage
Auf der Tour hab ich das erste mal den Ernstfall für mein Garmin geprobt, ging so daneben, dass es deswegen eine so ganz andere Tour wurde ( geplant war Odenwald- Vogesenweg), die dann mitten durch den Odenwald ging ( bis Heidelberg ) und auf dem Burgenweg nach Darmstadt zurück. War hammergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> besonders die kurze Tragepassage



Für so was bin ich immer zu faul. Hoch gehts da bei mir auf befestigten Wegen, und runter kann man alles fahren 

Der Weg nach HD ist in der Tat saugeil. Da gibts sogar zwischendrin ein paar ganz brauchbare Singletrails, und ordentlich Flow  also wars wohl gar nicht so verkehrt, dass die ursprüngliche Tour daneben ging 

Eigentlich sollte das Wetter doch heute ganz nett werden. Und jetzt schau ich raus und was ist... REGEN  Dabei wollte ich doch heute mal wieder meinen Renner Gassi führen... jetzt wirds wohl doch ne Schlammschlacht mit dem MTB.


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2009)

Bei uns ist strahlend blauer Himmel und ich scharre schon mit den Hufen


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2009)

Gegen Novemberdepressionen gibts echt nix Besseres als ne richtige Schlammschlacht auf dem Bike...war heute total genial, mit herrlichen Trails und nem Sonnenuntergang, ein einziger Traum....o man, ich freu mich schon auf Morgen


----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Ach, ihr seid so cool Mädels!!!

Sorry, dass ich grad nicht biken kann...
Was ihr da runterradelt, ist echt beachtlich! Meinen Respekt!


LG

Micha


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

Zählt eigentlich Yoga auch als alternative Sportart? Ich trau mich gar nicht, das einzutragen, sonst werde ich vielleicht Gefedert und Geteert 

Ist aber Hatha-Yoga. Nicht nur Entspannung in der Rückenlage, sondern richtig anstrengend.


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2009)

Was ist denn Hatha-Yoga für eine Untergruppe?
Ich würd mal denken, dass alles, was mit ( schweißtreibender)Bewegung zusammenhängt zulässig ist. Wir machen manchmal recht statische Sachen im Karate und die sind auch seeeehr anstrengend! Hab heute auch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht, dass es auch nicht schlecht wäre, das Biken noch mal zu untergliedern. So ein Trip durch matschigen Untergrund und mit vielen Höhenmetern ist irgendwie doch etwas fordernder als 8 asphaltierter)Saaleradweg....Aber wahrscheinlich würde da jeder mit seinem Bewerbchen anrücken.
Na, mal schaun, was der morgige Tag bringt, auf jeden fall eine Stunde sqash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Ich weiß, wie anstrengend Yoga ist 

Aber wissen das auch die Anderen?


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2009)

Sag mal, scylla, wo crashst du denn den ganzen Tag rum!Im NOVEMBER !!!
Ich dachte immer, meine Freundin und ich sind schon bissel seltsam drauf.....


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2009)

ach und hast du vielleicht auch ne Bikefreundin...und heißt die dann charybdis?


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> ach und hast du vielleicht auch ne Bikefreundin...und heißt die dann charybdis?



fast 

Mein Freund hat sich in als "Alias" in allen Foren Charybdis genannt. Deshalb heiß ich jetzt Scylla. Kleiner private joke 
Als Mann traut er sich aber hier nicht rein


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Sag mal, scylla, wo crashst du denn den ganzen Tag rum!Im NOVEMBER !!!
> Ich dachte immer, meine Freundin und ich sind schon bissel seltsam drauf.....



War ja gar nicht geplant, heute so viel zu biken. Eigentlich nur die Hausrunde mit dem RR. Kommt ja alles anders als man denkt... erst hats geregnet, deswegen hab ich den Crosser genommen... und dann ist heute auch noch mein neues Gerät fertiggeworden  was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich so ein bissel (sehr) verliebt!


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)




----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

@ scylla

damit würde ich auch meine Runden drehen wollen. 
Was für eine Schönheit! Meinen Glückwunsch!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Hab gesehen, dass bei dir auch eine Neuanschaffung ansteht. Schon endgültig entschieden?


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Hab gesehen, dass bei dir auch eine Neuanschaffung ansteht. Schon endgültig entschieden?



Nein, da mein Budget weit unter jeglichen Vorstellung steht.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Nicht so schlimm wie du denkst... Da findest du schon was AnstÃ¤ndiges.

Das erste Bike, mit dem ich zu armen Studenten-Zeiten den KÃ¶nigsstuhl runtergebrettert bin hat zusammengerechnet vielleicht 70â¬ gekostet und war aus Uralt-Teilen vom Flohmarkt und aus zusammengeschnorrtem "SperrmÃ¼ll" aus den Kellern von Kollegen gebastelt.

Kopf hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (8. November 2009)

Hallo, das sieht ja nach 40cm Federweg aus
Glückwunsch! Was wiegt denn das edle Stück?


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hallo, das sieht ja nach 40cm Federweg aus
> Glückwunsch! Was wiegt denn das edle Stück?



ääähm... gute Frage, die geht mir auch schon das ganze WE im Kopf rum. Geschätzt so zwischen 15 und 16 kg. Hab leider keine Waage da. Werde aber am Montag gleich bei meinem Händler vorbeifahren und das klären...

Lg, Scylla

PS: 17cm hinten und 18cm vorne


----------



## contesssa (8. November 2009)

Ach ja, ist ja ein freerider. Wie kommst du denn mit dem Teil die Rampen hoch???
Bin froh, dass meine Schönheit ein Leichtgewicht ist. Allerdings sieht sie heute nicht wirklich schön aus, weil ich erst morgen zum Putzen komme.
Wir waren heute total genial unterwegs, fast nur trails und Wald und Wiese. Jena ist diesbezüglich ein echtes Eldorado, auch wenn die Berge nur 400m hoch sind. Aber es gibt genug davon und ganz viele Täler dazwischen. Schade, dass das Wochenende schon wieder rum ist


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Morgen wieder zur Arbeit 

Ist eigentlich erstaunlich, wie gut das Ding den Berg hochgeht. Ich hatte Anfangs ja auch so meine Zweifel... aber mit dem LV schaffe ich dieselben Steigungen wie mit meinem leichten Rocky. Ein bisschen anstrengender ist es schon, aber dafür macht es ja runter auch mehr Spaß 
Deswegen kann ich mich auch gar nicht entscheiden, ob ich's nun Enduro oder Freerider oder Downhiller nennen soll... ach was, ich hab ihn "Dickerchen" getauft  das triffts am besten. 

Hab heute nach längerem mal wieder der Family einen Besuch abgestattet und bin gar nicht zum radeln gekommen. Du Glückliche... 3 Stunden herrliche Trails bei (ich nehm mal an) sonnigem Herbstwetter *schmacht*.

LG, Scylla


----------



## Farna (8. November 2009)

Schönen guten Abend 

@contessa 

Erstmal herzlich willkommen  bin ja noch nicht dazugekommen 
Dafür hast Du schon ordentlich gepunktet!!!

@scylla

Glückwunsch zu Deinem NEUEN 


Bei uns wars heut den ganzen Tag grau in grau 
und gestern bin ich so überhaupt net in die Sonne gekommen  - sag nur Arbeit 
Dafür war ich jetzt noch ne Stunde auf der Rolle 

Schönen Wochenstart allerseits


----------



## contesssa (8. November 2009)

@scylla
 bei der Untersetzung kann ich das verstehen.
Die Sonne hatte sich leider am Nachmittag verzogen, aber es war trotzdem ok.

@farna
Danke fürs Willkommen und dir auch erst mal einen schönen Montag.


----------



## scylla (9. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,
ist doch echt zum :kotz: hier, das Wetter. Bin heute morgen schon mal tropfnass geworden, und sieht nicht so aus, als ob der Rückweg schöner wird...

Grüße aus dem verregneten Odenwald!


----------



## contesssa (9. November 2009)

Ist hier auch so, es schifft schon seit dem frühen Morgen. Aber da Montag ist, seh ich das gelassener. Wenn man jedoch ne Stunde fährt, um auf Arbeit zu kommen, ist das mit der Gelassenheit gewiss schwieriger.
Hab gerade 90 Minuten lang mein Bike gewaschen ( jetzt sieht man die Farbe wieder) und den Dreck aus den Ritzen gekratzt. Zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht, weil es Stellen gibt, an die ich einfach nicht ran komme,noch nicht mal mit der Zahnbürste oder nem Pinsel. Wie haltet ihr das mit der Putzerei, vor allem in Bezug auf Kette, Ritzel und co?


----------



## scylla (9. November 2009)

Ist schon lästig mit dem Putzen. Besonders an einem Fully mit ganz vielen sensiblen Gelenken...
Deswegen versuch ich eigentlich, den Dreck zumindest bei den Dämpfern und Antrieb/Schaltung immer gleich notdürftig wegzuspülen, vors antrocknet. Bin deswegen auch schon mal von Kopf bis Fuß mit Schlamm bespritzt nachts um 1 mit der Gießkanne im Hof gestanden und hab mein Bike abgespült. Kamen dann auch prompt zwei Nachbarn vorbei, die das ziemlich witzig fanden 

Sowieso wird immer erst das Bike versorgt, dann der Mensch. Alle meine bikenden Bekannten halten das genauso. Selbst wenn mal auf ner Tour einer stürzt... da wird zuerst das Rad begutachtet und dann erst die eigenen blauen Flecken. Seltsam, nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (9. November 2009)

Nicht unbedingt. Ein Auweh heilt von allein( meistens), aber das Bike musst du reparieren. Ich spül das Grobe auch immer gleich mit nem Wasserschlauch ab, aber die Feinheiten dauern eben am längsten. Jetzt strahlt sie wieder und wartet auf den nächsten Ausritt. Aber da muss sie noch bis WE warten, denn die Dienst- und alle anderen Wege erledige ich mit dem Merida.
Jetzt muss ich wohl oder übel meinen morgigen Tag vorbereiten und dann wartet noch die alternative Sportart. Mehr als vier Punkte kann ich also heute nicht beisteuern.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich mich auch gar nicht entscheiden, ob ich's nun Enduro oder Freerider oder Downhiller nennen soll... ach was, ich hab ihn "Dickerchen" getauft  das triffts am besten.



Man liebt sie einfach alle, gell? Egal, wie viele schon rumstehen...    Mein Dickerchen heißt "Panzer".

In der Tat kommt man fiese Rampen recht gut hoch damit. Traktion ohne Ende - bis halt das Vorderrad kommt und man sich entscheiden muss: Neue Schneidezähne vom Zahnarzt oder nach hinten absteigen!  

Und damit auch schon wieder weg mit lieben Grüßen vom gegnerischen Team!


----------



## scylla (9. November 2009)

Seltsam aber wahr...  mein Rocky geht schneller vorne hoch als der Dicke. Habs heute abend an einer Rampe ausprobiert, bei der ich mich sonst immer ganz extrem über den Lenker beugen muss, um das Vorderrad unten zu halten. Diesmal war die Position nicht ganz so verkrampft. Und das trotz Matsch und glitschigem Laub


----------



## mangolassi (10. November 2009)

Hallo Mädels, ich bin zwar stinkefaul und und ob meine bevorzugten Alternativsportarten Trailbauen, Longboarden und Snowboard hochtragen/runterfahren Punkte bringen, weiss ich nicht. 
Aber ausser dass ich im Süden von Berlin aufgewachsen bin, hätte ich auch noch den südlichsten Wohnort zu bieten, also möcht ich bei euch mitmachen.
Grüßle
Lisa


----------



## scylla (10. November 2009)

Hallo Lisa,
Punkte sind doch egal! Spaß solls machen 
dann mal herzlich Willkommen. Hey, ich glaube jetzt sind wir das Lady-Team mit der höchsten 901-Dichte 

Mensch, ihr seid alle so vielseitig, wenn ich mir die alternativen Sportarten so anschaue. Da mach ich ja nur stink-langweiligen 08/15 Sport. Was ist eigentlich überhaupt Longboarden  . Sorry für meine Ignoranz...

Trailbauen ist aber auch nicht schlecht  vor allem mal ein Sport, von dem auch die Mitmenschen profitieren...

Liebe Grüße,
Nika


----------



## contesssa (10. November 2009)

Also mit snowboardhochtragen und runterfahren kann ich was anfangen, besonders mit dem runterfahren.Ansonsten würde ich mich Skyllas Frage anschließen.
Bin ich dann das Nordlicht unter den Südländern?! Na, schön, dass du dabei bist.
Ich schreib jetzt mal meine 5 Punkte ein. Der Trip zur Fachhochschule zweimal die Woche bringt immerhin jeweils drei Punkte.

@Farna
Respekt vor der Gleichzeitigkeit von Arbeit und Studium. Bleibt da wirklich noch so was wie Freizeit übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. November 2009)

Hey, wir sind ja auf der ersten Seite im Teamranking


----------



## contesssa (10. November 2009)

Waaaas????ich glaubs nicht!Muss gleich mal schauen, ehe wir wieder weg sind!


----------



## contesssa (10. November 2009)

Hohoooo!Platz 83....die Sofanordwände sind vor uns.....na, die schaffen wir auch noch! Bis morgen, Mädels!


----------



## scylla (10. November 2009)

Morgen siehts ja leider mau aus mit Punkten. Meeting am Nachmittag und abends ist Yoga (trau mich immer noch nicht, das einzutragen ).


----------



## mangolassi (10. November 2009)

Um euch nicht länger im Dunkeln tappen zu lassen: rechts stehen die Longboards, also ein Skateboard nicht zum tricksen und springen sondern nur zum fahren, wenn man sich für die anderen Dinger zu alt fühlt. Bei nassen Blättern nicht so lustig wie Radfahren, deshalb ist das linke Rad noch nass und wir sind noch auf der ersten Seite
Also wenn Yoga so anstrengend wie Rückenpilates ist, dann hätts soviel Punkte verdient wie Trail schaufeln, aua


----------



## contesssa (11. November 2009)

Wir steigen ganz rasant auf....schon auf Nr. 75....und das Wochenende steht schon fast wieder vor der Tür


----------



## contesssa (11. November 2009)

Ach ja und ich hab heute im Buchladen auch mal die "BIKE" in der Hand gehabt. Da ging es u.a. auch um Helmlampen. Untere Schranke 119â¬ obere  etwa 860â¬!! Das ist doch schon ein wenig realitÃ¤tsfern oder gint es wirklich leute, die sich ne Helmlaterne fÃ¼r fast 900 ocken kaufen???


----------



## scylla (11. November 2009)

ich bin mit meiner lupine wilma leider auch nicht so viel besser *schäm*. würde sie aber nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## contesssa (11. November 2009)

Krass!Na, vielleicht fehlt mir einfach die Begeisterung fürs Nachtfahren.
hab gerade wieder den Punkt für die Viertelstunde Balancieren zurück gegeben, weil das wohl auch unter alternative Sportart zählt. Versteh ich zwar nicht ( war nämlich sehr viel anstrengender als ne Viertelstunde geradeaus fahren) aber Regel ist nun mal Regel. Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Donnerstag....bis moin


----------



## mangolassi (11. November 2009)

also ich hab auch nur die armselige Sigma Mirage, die wahrscheinlich an der Untergrenze liegen dürfte, aber wenn man nachts nicht immer die wildesten Sachen fahren will, tuts die schon. Würd ich 7mal soviel fahren, würd ich das vielleicht auch anders sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

Bei mir war das die Überlegung: Kauf ich mir einen Rollentrainer oder eine gescheite Lampe? Ist dann halt die Lampe geworden, weil ich für den Heimweg von der Arbeit sowieso Licht brauch, und eigentlich auch lieber draußen bin, als im Wohnzimmer zu schwitzen. Zur Zeit fahr ich ja leider mindestens zu 50% im Dunkeln, weils "arbeitstechnisch" nicht anders geht 

Im Dunkeln ist mir allerdings ein einsamer Trail durch den Wald wesentlich lieber, als auf befestigten Straßen und Wegen oder gar durch Ortschaften zu fahren. Hatte da schon ein paar seltsame Begegnungen, und allesamt in irgendwelchen Wohngebieten oder auf Straßen. Deswegen bin ich jetzt auch schon wieder am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein Pfefferspray oder so zulege  Wie haltet ihr das denn bei Nacht?


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> hab gerade wieder den Punkt für die Viertelstunde Balancieren zurück gegeben, weil das wohl auch unter alternative Sportart zählt. Versteh ich zwar nicht ( war nämlich sehr viel anstrengender als ne Viertelstunde geradeaus fahren) aber Regel ist nun mal Regel. Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Donnerstag....bis moin



Wer sagt das denn? Wird das doch kontrolliert, was man einträgt? 
Ich hab grade noch mal im WP-Forum gestöbert, was man (laut der Meinung der anderen Leute) darf und was nicht. Da steht irgendwo, man solle unter Biken nur das eintragen, was mit der Bewältigung von Distanzen zusammenhängt. Da hab ich auch Verständnisprobleme. Was bringt es, 100 km abzuspulen, wenn ich dann an der nächsten Ampel umkippe, wenn ich nicht sofort den Fuß auf dem Boden habe 

Also ich stimme dir voll zu: Techniktraining ist auch (Rad)Training. Aber letztendlich trainiert man ja für sich selbst, und nicht für die Punkte. Also was solls 

Greez, Nika


----------



## contesssa (12. November 2009)

Na, ich seh das auch nicht so eng...Pfefferspray hab ich mir auch zugelegt, allerdings wegen der Hunde!Die laufen ohne Leine, man hört noch"keine Angst, der tut nix" und dann hat man ihn am Reifen oder Bein. Wie ich das hasse! Allerdings habe ich auch immer Schwierigkeitendamit, das Spray so unterzubringen, dass es schnell griffbereit ist. Bringt ja nichts, wenn man erst den Rucksack absetzen muss, um es raus zu kramen. In der Regel bin ich auch nur bis 22 Uhr per Bike unterwegs ( außer wenn Party ist oder so...)und dann in der Stadt. Vor Leuten hab ich keine Angst, habe aber auch noch keine negativen Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Ne Lampe hab ich auch, aber nur am Merida ( wegen der Polizei) und das ist ne 0815-Funzel.


----------



## Fie (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter scheint heute eine auf freundlich zu machen. Mal sehen, ob ich heute ein paar Punkte zusteuern kann. Mir geht es momentan nicht sonderlich gut. Also bitte entschuldigt, dass ich euch grad so klägklich im Stich lasse 

Ich bewundere euch! 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (13. November 2009)

Nach dem vielen Regen die letzten Tage wirklich mal eine nette Abwechslung. 

@Fie Gute Besserung! Nimm dir nicht zu viel vor. Nichts ist schlimmer, als krank aufs Bike. Da verschleppt man die ganze Sache meistens eher und fällt dann noch länger aus.


----------



## contesssa (13. November 2009)

Ich weiß schon, wo ich morgen lang fahre....und am Sonntag


----------



## contesssa (13. November 2009)

Waren wir schon mal besser als heute?---Platz 66....aber die Nordwände sind 3 Platze besser
Ich war im August/September in Grindelwald ( Eigernordwand)...Leute, das war sooooo geil! Große Scheidegg von beiden Seiten hochgefahren( ok, technisch keine Herausforderung, aber 1500hm am Stück waren schon eine Erfahrung wert) und die kleine Scheidegg hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter.....das hält mich über die dunkle Zeit


----------



## scylla (14. November 2009)

Der nächst Sommer könnte ruhig ein bisschen schneller kommen!

Dieses Jahr war ich leider nicht wirklich "organisiert" biken. Das Highlight war eine Rennradtour von Nürnberg über Salzburg Richtung Wien. Nur war das auch nicht so richtig geplant, was bei der etwas chaotischen Routenführung und den bescheidenen Unterkünften nicht zu übersehen war . Ansonsten halt wann immer es ging in den Schwarzwald, auf die Schwäbische Alb oder nach Zürich.

Hoffentlich klappt nächstes Jahr endlich mal der Alpencross, den ich so lange schon mal machen wollte... wenn die bessere Hälfte mitspielt


----------



## contesssa (14. November 2009)

Hab mir heute 4h südliches Flair gegönnt...in den Weinbergen der Saale-Unstrut-Region. Grüße aus Freyburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. November 2009)

Wir sind Platz 52!!! 
Ich mach gleich einen Screenshot, vor die anderen ihre Punkte eintragen und wir wieder weg sind 

Weiter so, Mädels!

(Ich sollte nicht so vorlaut sein... wenn ich höre, wie's draußen stürmt... hoffentlich ist das morgen vorbei  )


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2009)

Bei uns ist wieder mal strahlend blauer Himmel, ich hab meine Tour im Kopf ( wenns wieder so wie gestern wird, fahre ich ganz woanders lang) und hoffe, dass der Wind keine dicken Wolken herbläst. Habt mal alle nen schönen Sonntag!!!


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2009)

Nochmal Freyburg, diesmal von der anderen Seite. Super Wetter und super trails. Manchmal verhilft einem der Kontakt mit einheimischen Wanderern doch tatsächlich zu richtig guten trails. Dreck gabs natürlich auch hinreichend, aber auch raschelndes Laub und was fürs Auge. Mal sehen, ob ich speziell für Mangolassi das Freyburg als Bild an diese Stelle platziert bekomme.Mit Freiburg kann es natürlich nicht konkurireren, aber für so eine kleine Stadt hat der Sekt doch einen großen Ruf ( jedenfalls hier).


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2009)

Na, im zweiten Anlauf hoffentlich, wenn nicht...sorry


----------



## scylla (15. November 2009)

Sekt? Kommt Rotkäppchen Sekt aus Freyburg (sonst fällt mir eh keiner ein)?
Na dann mal prost 

Ich habe heute endlich mal wieder meine bessere Hälfte in die Natur gezerrt bekommen. Nach 2 Stunden Trailsurfen hatte er dann aber leider genug vom kalten Schlamm (Männer ), deswegen hab ich mich dann eben alleine noch ein bisschen im Wald vergnügt. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht! Nur die elende Putzerei hinterher... Hier hat es die letzten Tage immer wieder mal geregnet, so dass der Waldboden so richtig schön aufgeweicht ist. Mein armes Bike (und ich auch) haben ausgesehen, wie aus der Jauchegrube geklettert


----------



## scylla (15. November 2009)

Hübsch ist's da! Und hübsch steil im Weinberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (15. November 2009)

So isses!Und ja, der Rotkäppchensekt kommt aus Freyburg. 
War im April paar Tage in Wiesbaden, bin auf den Feldberg gefahren usw., aber am meisten Spaß hat die Kurverei durch die Weinberge von Rüdesheim gemacht...Da waren ratz fatz 1000hm zusammen und ich habs kaum gemerkt.


----------



## mangolassi (16. November 2009)

beim Sekt können wir nicht mithalten, bei den Trails schon





Samstag noch ohne Halsentzündung

wehmütige Grüße vom Sofa


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Sehr schöne Location! War bestimmt viel Arbeit... alleine schon der Anlieger. Oder ist der natürlich "gewachsen"  ?
Habt ihr den ganzen Trail mit Lampen ausgeleuchtet, oder ist das nur fürs Foto?
Das wär's doch mal! Analog zu den bei Nacht ausgeleuchteten Skilanglauf-Loipen, die es in den Alpen öfters mal gibt, einen beleuchteten Mtb-Trail. Hätte bestimmt eine tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## mangolassi (16. November 2009)

Die Location ist hier und steckt voller Schweiß und manchmal auch Blut, aber vor allem Spaß.

Das Licht kommt nur vom externen Blitz, es war eigentlich auch noch einigermaßen hell.

Die 4X-Strecke in Wolfach hat wohl Flutlicht und die BMX-Bahn in Freiburg.
Aber ein beleuchteter Trail wär auch super, mit einer Reihe Teelichter so wie in Virtous, voll romantisch.


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2009)

Da bin ich jetzt mal neidisch!Ich wüsste nicht, dass es bei uns so was gibt, höchstens für Motorräder.
Draussen macht der Monat in vollem Umfang seinem Ruf Ehre und ich hoffe, dass meine Bestellung der Winterbikeschuhe seinen gang geht...


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2009)

@Mangolassi
Wünsch dir natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

@ mangolassi
So können Fotos täuschen. Sieht ja auf dem Bild stockdunkel aus...
Mir kommt gerade auch der Neid! Ein legaler, künstlich angelegter Trail! Von sowas können wir in Darmstadt ja nur träumen. Hier gibt es eher immer Zoff mit den Förstern / Wanderern / Jägern. Der Frankenstein ist "dicht", die meisten Wege am großen Feldberg auch und bei Neunkirchen hat mir neulich ein Jäger erklärt, dass Mountainbiker bei Dämmerung im Wald nichts mehr zu suchen hätten, weil jetzt Jagdsaison sei und wir ihm das Wild vertreiben würden 

Dir noch gute Besserung!


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2009)

Wir sind letzte Woche an einer Meute von Jägern und Sammlern vorbei gefahren, die sich über die etwa 12 ausgeweideten Wildschweine freuten. Am Sonnabend hab ich wohl Glück gehabt, dass die Treibjagt gerade vorbei war!

@scylla
kann man in F-Hoechst wirklich durch den Wald fahren???ist das nicht ein Industriegebiet?


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Hatte ganz vergessen, dass es ja noch ein Höchst hier gibt.
Meinte natürlich Höchst im Odenwald! Da ist es ein kleines bisschen schöner


----------



## scylla (19. November 2009)

Heute gibts endlich mal wieder ein paar mehr Punkte  dem Sonnenschein und der Schweinegrippe sei Dank. Yoga ist ausgefallen wegen "Pandemiealarm", also gabs halt zur Kompensation eine Stunde Krafttraining im Studio. Das kann man wenigstens eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (19. November 2009)

Ach so, noch ein Hoechst....durch das Frankfurter H. musste ich notgedrungen durch, als ich im Taunus war, hätte mir nicht vorstellen können, da freiwillig zu biken.
Wir waren heute auf Pioniertour ( Lehrer ist ein bikefreundlicher Beruf) und es wundert mich immer wieder, dass sich noch immer Verknüpfungen finden, die ich nicht für existent gehalten hätte. War heute einfach Sahne...obwohl ich trotz nobby nic im Dreck stecken geblieben bin. Aber ein trail...Leute...ich könnte gleich wieder!
Aber ist ja bald Wochenende
Grüße an Euch alle


----------



## Fie (20. November 2009)

Ich habe leider Spät und nachts kann ich nicht fahren, weil ich keine Lampe habe. 
Ich fühle mich grad sowieso elend und muß erst mal das Wochenende gut überstehen.

Ich denke, dass ich hoffentlich am Dienstag, wenn das Wetter mitmacht, mal wieder auf´s Bike steigen kann. Ab nächste Woche habe ich wohl auch mal geeignete Schuhe. Gebraucht, aber wintertauglich! Schaun wir mal.

Wenn ich sehe, wie ihr reinhaut, wächst mein schlechtes Gewissen in´s Unendliche!
Ich seh schon, ich muß mich echt mal aufraffen und mich wieder fangen!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (20. November 2009)

Ohne Lampe ist es in der Tat doof um diese Jahreszeit. 
Und Spät bzw. Nachtschichten sind auch nicht grade lustig, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann. Da kommt der ganze Biorhytmus durcheinander und irgendwann fühlt man sich nur noch wie vom Laster überrollt 

Dann wünsche ich dir mal, dass es demnächst besser läuft! 
Bis dahin fahren wir ne Runde für dich mit


----------



## contesssa (21. November 2009)

War ja heute wieder eine Schlammschlacht....aber das gehört halt zur Jahreszeit. Anbei zweimal heute.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter morgen noch mal mit und wartet mit dem Regen bis zum Montag 
Meine Winterbikeschuhe sind heute auch angekommen, aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ich sie noch eine Weile nicht benötigen würde.


----------



## Fie (21. November 2009)

Wie reinigt ihr eure Bikes?

Von Hand? Mit leichtem Hochdruck? 

Mein Kona bräuchte ganz dringend einen Check. Es knackt und die Schaltung ist unsauber.

Mit wieviel Reifendruck fahrt ihr in welchem Gelände?

@ scylla

wir fahren dir alle nur hinterher  na ja, "fast" alle


----------



## contesssa (21. November 2009)

Mit Eimer, warmen Wasser und nem Lappen! Dauert zwar immer, aber irgendwie muss man seinem Bike ja zu verstehen geben, was es einem wert ist
Kette, Ritzel und Schaltung mach ich immer nach dem Wochenende gründlich sauber. Reifendruck ist immer möglichst hoch, alles rein, was Platz hat.


----------



## 1000grad (21. November 2009)

@contesssa

was heißt denn möglichst hoch? vielleicht lag es ja daran dass du am Donnerstag immer weggerutscht bist. Ich fahre vorne und hinten 2-2,1bar...

hast du da auch wieder durch die Brille fotographiert?


----------



## contesssa (21. November 2009)

Ja, mit Brille....war ne wirklich gute Idee von dir. Mit dem Reifendruck gehe ich lieber bisschen höher, um ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern. Außerdem hat meine Luftpumpe kein Manometer und die Pumpe mit Manometer hab ich an jemanden verborgt


----------



## Michrat (21. November 2009)

Wird hier eigentlich auch gestrickt oder Kaffee und Kuchen getrunken? 

Wenn Männer hier nicht kommentieren sollen, warum macht ihr nicht ne Interessengemeinschaft auf und schließt hinter euch ab? 

Andererseits stelle ich fest, hier wird wesentlich, ach was rede ich, mit Abstand,  interessanteres und auch sensibleres geplaudert als bei den Bengels.  Da möchte Mann doch Frau sein. 
Wollte das hier nur mal loben, komme auch bestimmt nicht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (22. November 2009)

Hey, scylla, Glückwunsch zum Gerät!Was ist es denn für eins???
Ich hab mich beim "ersten Mal" kindisch gefreut, als ich die trackline auf dem display gesehen habe...und sie dann auf dem PC auf der Karte hatte und das Profil gesehen hab. Und das ganze dann bei google earth gesehen hab. Aber im Prinzip übe ich immer noch und es überrascht mich immer wieder mal mit dem, was es macht.
Gruß an alle


----------



## scylla (22. November 2009)

Danke! Ist ein Garmin Edge. Das Ding hat super viele Funktionen. Im Moment noch ein bisschen viel für mich  super Trainings-Verhinderungs-Funktion, wenn man öfter mal anhält um sich  ganz fasziniert 10 Minuten durchs Menü zu klicken...
Wir haben am Samstag gleich mal einen Track runtergeladen und versucht hinterherzufahren. Ganz blauäugig immer in Richtung Pfeil  das Navi wirds schon wissen. Klappt natürlich nicht so, am Ende muss man doch noch ein bisschen mitdenken.
Das spannendste ist dann tatsächlich die Nachbearbeitung, wenn man sieht, wo man hätte anderst fahren können. Nächstes Wochenende gehts gleich wieder auf die selbe Strecke, diesmal optimiert (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)  

zum Thema Reifendruck: So viel Luft wie möglich  würde ich nie machen! Lieber ein bisschen Tubeless-Pannenmilch in den Schlauch gegen Durchstiche. Gibt zwar ein paar Gramm mehr Gewicht, aber man hat wenigstens Grip. Von der Schlange gebissen zu werden riskier ich eben 

Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend!
LG, Nika


----------



## scylla (22. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Wie reinigt ihr eure Bikes?
> 
> Von Hand? Mit leichtem Hochdruck?
> 
> ...



Sry, grade erst gesehen...

Also das Bike wird niemals nimmer nicht mit Hochdruck gereinigt. Da hätte ich Angst um die Lager. Ich nehme immer eine Gießkanne und Bürste zum groben Dreck abspülen und für die Feinarbeiten ein Schwammtuch und einen Eimer warmes Wasser mit Spüli drin. Am Schluss wirds noch hübsch abgeschüttelt und abgetrocknet mit nem alten löchrigen Handtuch. Im Moment hab ich da leider viel Übung drin, muss nämlich fast täglich sein 

Reifendruck am FR-Bike so zwischen 1 und 2 Bar (ist aber auch tubeless). Am CC Radl mit Schläuchen im Gelände 2 Bar, für leichte Sachen, also nur Feldwege, wird auf 2,5 erhöht. 

Wenn die Schaltung nicht sauber geht, kann das auch an der Kette oder einer verschlissenen Kassette liegen. Ich versuche immer bei neuen Zahnkränzen so ca. 2mal die Kette "rechtzeitig" zu wechseln (wenn die Kettenlehre grade noch nicht ganz durchfällt), und bei der dritten Kette wird alles zusammen dann ganz runtergefahren, bis die Ritzel Haifischzähne haben. Dann werden Kette, Kassette und Kettenblätter ausgewechselt. Das ist für mich die beste Kosten/Nutzen-Variante.


----------



## contesssa (22. November 2009)

Nach Gefühl ( also in Bezug auf Reifendruck ) hat bisher immer hingehauen.Aber vielleicht pump ich ja gefühlsmäßig 2bar....muss mir doch mal meine Manometerpumpe wieder holen.


----------



## mangolassi (23. November 2009)

Ich musste am Wochenende in den Norden und bin dabei am halben Wilden Süden vorbeigefahren. 2000 km im Auto in 3 Tagen.
Die Berge um Jena sehen ganz nett aus, vor allem wenn man vom platten Norden kommt, da könnt man sicher schöne Trails bauen. Die Autobahnausfahrt von Höchst kenn ich jetzt auch, aber da wars dunkel.

Ich muss jetzt leider auch nach jeder Tour waschen: die Räder stehen direkt neben dem Bett (und der Tür, dem Schreibtisch, der Küche ). 
Inzwischen kommt an meine Räder nur noch Dreisam- oder Hölderlebachwasser, das dauert maximal 5 Minuten, den Schwamm hab ich immer dabei und auf dem Heimweg wirds fahrtwindgeföhnt.
Zum Dampfstrahler ist es zu weit und einen Garten mit Schlauch gibts hier in der Stadt auch nicht.
Früher hab ich alle paar Wochen mal dampfgestrahlt und nach dem Bikepark sowieso immer. Bei normalen mitteleuropäischen Bodenbedingen klebt der Dreck so fest, da hilft sonst nichts. Ich glaube die Lager gehen so oder so irgendwann kaputt, man sollte halt nicht voll draufhalten.

Luftdruck habe ich immer so 1,8 bar in den Freeridereifen, im DH-Reifen 1,5-1,6, ohne die hab ich im Bikepark ständig platt. Das hängt von Gewicht, Fahrweise, Reifen, Felge, Schlauch und auch vom Rad ab. Beim alten Fully hatte ich oft Durchschläge, beim 901 noch gar keinen. Bei mir liegts sicher mehr an der grobmotorischen Fahrtechnik als am Gewicht. 
Aber sich ans Minimum ranzutasten bringts echt für den Gripp. Ruhig mal mit 2 bar ausprobieren, wenns keine Durchschläge gibt vorsichtig reduzieren, wenn doch, kurz fluchen, flicken und besser aufpassen oder Druck erhöhen.

Und stricken kann ich übrigens nicht, deswegen muss ich ja biken. 

@Fie: So eine kleine Kurzdiagnose (Verschleisslehre in die Kette halten, Schaltauge anschauen, Zustand der Züge beurteilen) sollte ein Händler der Kunden haben will, schnell mal zwischendurch kostenlos stellen, um die Jahreszeit gibts vielleicht auch gute Angebote für eine Inspektion. Knacken ist manchmal schwieriger, da kann man ewig suchen, aber vielleicht ist es auch mit etwas Fett behoben.


----------



## contesssa (23. November 2009)

Ja, da war so ein Gastknabe mächtig dem Klischee verhaftet! Der hat bestimmt auch noch nach Kochrezepten gesucht. Ich find es immer prickelnd, wenn man so ein Exemplar am Berg überholt ( kommt zwar nicht sooo häufig vor, aber manchmal schon) und es kommt dann schnaufend und hochrot wieder an einem vorbei gekeult.
So welche haben wir dann schon mal hämisch 100hm runter rauschen lassen in dem Wissen, dass unten das Tor einer Mülldeponie auf sie wartet.
@Mangolassi
Blöderweise sieht man von der Autobahn immer zuerst LOBEDA und die meisten sehen zu, dass sie schnell wieder weg kommen. Aber Lobeda ist nicht Jena!!! Da legen wir Wert drauf. Aber die Berge sind wirklich i.O. und dann gibt es ja noch das Holzland und den Burgenlandkreis. 

Hab heute auch mit nem Kollegen diskutiert, der auch heftig a Biken ist und der fährt
2,5 bar. Allerdings wiegt er auch etwa 30kg mehr....Da ich CC fahre und fahrtechnisch hier nicht so oft an Grenzen stoße ( jedenfalls nicht was Verblockung o.s. angeht) hab ich lieber nen härteren Reifen. Wenn ich sehe, dass sich was verformt, wird mir mulmig zumute. Und wenns am Berg durchdreht, muss ich eben runter, fluchen und schieben.
1000grad wird jetzt wieder mit den Augen rollen, aber da muss sie durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (23. November 2009)

Nö Nö, das war ja nur ne Idee worans gelegen haben könnte, wollt dir ja nur helfen! Mich wunderts aber, dass du bei mehr Druck plötzlich mehr Grip hast. Kannst du ja mal physikalisch erklären 

Bin heut übrigens den Kunitzburgtrail hoch und dann gleich wieder runter nach Golmsdorf, auch prima Trail, müssen wir demnächst mal zusammen fahren!!


----------



## contesssa (23. November 2009)

Hab auch schon nach einer Erklärung gesucht....und suche noch.....wir können ja demnächst das Experiment wiederholen


----------



## Fie (23. November 2009)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten!!!

Den Reifendruck hatte ich mal erhöht, aber da fing das Bike an zu schlagen. Ist zwar immer noch gut gefüllt etwas härter, aber geht. 

Hab es gestern mit Müh und Not geschafft, meine kleine Runde zu absolvieren. War richtig gut zum Schluß unterwegs. Es hat zwar durchweg etwas genieselt, aber ich wurde nicht klatschnass. 3 std hab ich dann mein Bike mit Regenwasser und Bürste vorbehandelt, danach mit Lappen Feinarbeit. Ich habe sogar das Hinterrad zum ersten Mal rausgenommen und die Kasette sowas von gesäubert. Da kam der Dreck des Jahrhunderts raus. Mit etwas fluchen und zweimal das Bike umgeschmissen, hab ich das Hinterrad dann auch wieder drauf bekommen. Das Schaltauge sieht gut aus, hatte ich auch draußen. Ich habe leider den Dreh nicht raus, an welcher Schraube ich drehen muß, dass die Gänge hinten richtig eingelegt werden. Leider überspringt es jetzt beim Schalten gleich 2 Gänge. Der Umwerfer schleift auch. 

Gibt es irgendwo etwas zum Einstellen der Schaltung zum Lesen? Learning bei doing ist mir zwar am Liebsten, aber ich glaube, hier in Tübingen gibt es dafür keine Lehrer 

Heute war so ein extremer Wind! Ich dacht, mich bläst es vom Rad, denn seit heute fahre ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Ist zwar ne Pupsstrecke, aber spart Sprit 

In diesem Sinne. Euch einen schönen Wochenanfang!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

hier gibts was zu lesen:

klick1
klick2
klick3

um noch mal die Kurzfassung zu geben: 
Am Umwerfer gibts zwei Schrauben um einzustellen, bis wo er "fÃ¤hrt". Die sollten oben drauf nebeneinander angeordnet sein. Wenn die Einstellung zu locker ist, hauts dir die Kette beim hochschalten runter, wenn zu fest gedreht ist, kommst du nur mit MÃ¼he oder gar nicht aufs groÃe Blatt. Du solltest auch schauen, ob Kette und Umwerferblech parallel laufen. Am besten du spielst erst mal ein bisschen mit der Zugspannung (die kannst du meistens an so einem RÃ¤dchen direkt beim Lenker verstellen, bevor du an den beiden Schrauben rumdrehst. Das bringt meistens viel. 

Beim Schaltwerk sollte das RÃ¶llchen unten beim kleinsten Gang direkt unter dem groÃen Ritzel und beim schwersten Gang direkt unter dem kleinsten Ritzel stehen. Das ist etwas hakelig. Wenn das nicht stimmt, kann es dir schon mal die GÃ¤nge "verreiÃen". Auch da kannst du erst mal ein bisschen mit der Spannung am Zug rumspielen, wie beim Umwerfer auch.

Vorsicht beim Schaltauge!!! Hattest du das jetzt rausgebaut? Dann solltest du unbedingt mal bei einer Werkstatt vorbeischauen und es richten lassen. Das Ding ist leider so subtil, dass man es mit bloÃem Auge und einem Minitool nicht so einfach perfekt ausrichten kann. Eine Werkstatt sollte da ein eigenes Schaltaugen-Einstell-Tool haben, mit dem das gerichtet werden kann. Ist auch keine groÃe Sache, deshalb macht dir ein netter Mechaniker das umsonst (oder fÃ¼r 5â¬ in die Kaffeekasse ). Wenn das Schaltauge verbogen ist, kann es dir im schlimmsten Fall passieren, dass dir die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen schmeiÃt, und das wÃ¼rde ziemlich sicher in einem bÃ¶sen Sturz enden.

Den Orkan hatten wir in Darmstadt gestern auch...
Ich hab mit Kopf - und Halsschmerzen auf der Couch rumgegammelt und hab mir Ã¼berlegt, ob mir das Dach gleich auf den Kopf fÃ¤llt  (wir wohnen in einer Dachwohnung in nem mehrgeschossigen Haus mitten auf einem kleinen HÃ¼gel - da ist Sturm immer besonders "reizvoll"). Heute regnet es dafÃ¼r in StrÃ¶men 

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe,
Nika


----------



## contesssa (24. November 2009)

Dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung, scylla!
Einerseits freut man sich ja über die recht milden Temperaturen, aber wenn man dann drüber nachdenkt, dass gleich 1. Advent ist.....
Wie auch immer, euch noch nen angenehmen Mittwoch


----------



## Farna (27. November 2009)

Huhu,

ja ich lebe noch... Mich hatte die letzten Wochen nur das Studium und die Arbeit und dann auch noch bissl die Gesundheit im Stich gelassen.... 
Aber heut hats endlich mal wieder geklappt 

Hab übrigens auch immer noch keine Lampe, wird diesen Winter wohl auch nix mehr...

Bezügl. Reifendruck: Muss zur Zeit nach Gefühl gehen. und es muss das reichen, was ich mit der Mini-pumpe so reinbekomme... ich denk es wird wohl irgendwas um die 2 bar sein...

Schönen Freitag noch


----------



## scylla (27. November 2009)

Willkommen zurück, Farna 

Studieren + Job ist wirklich ein Killer. Wenigstens hab ich das hinter mir ... (na ja, auch erst seit einem Jahr )

Wegen der Lampe: mein Freund hat sich jetzt die hier bestellt. Will wohl meine Lupine ausstechen, zu einem Sechstel vom Preis . Mal schauen, ob die hält.

Euch allen einen schönen Start ins WE


----------



## Fie (27. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

wo hat er die Lampe bestellt? Für den Kurs würde ich die auch haben wollen!

Habe mein Bike gestern Mittag mal entknackt. Habe ein komplettes Reinigungsspray dafür verpufft  was für ein herrliches Gefühl, man hört mich nicht mehr von weitem. 

Vom Steuerkopf und der Gabel lass ich die Finger.
Das Einstellen der Schaltung gestaltet sich schwierig, da ich keine Halterung habe und es auf dem Kopfstehend umständlich ist. Zumindest, überspringt es jetzt nicht mehr zwei Gänge auf einmal.

Der heutige Wind machte mich fertig. Ich hatte heute auf Arbeit einen Migräneanfall und beim Heimradeln wurde es mir immer schlechter. Zum Glück blieb mir das Erbrechen heute erspart. 
Dank "meiner" Medizin geht es wieder.


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (27. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Da, wo der Link hingeht. Die verschicken auch ins Ausland. Kommt dann eben noch 4,7% Zoll + 19% Mehrwertsteuer obendrauf, dann landet umgerechnet so ca. bei 66â¬.
> Ist aber immer noch sehr billig... wenn das Ding kein Honkong-MÃ¼ll ist
> 
> Halterung hab ich auch keine. Zwei Haken an die Decke, und das Bike mit 2 stabilen SchnÃ¼ren an Sattel und Lenker hochgezogen. Wenn das mal nicht die Style-Polizei sieht  Geht halt nicht fÃ¼r alle Arbeiten, aber fÃ¼r so Sachen wie Schaltung einstellen langts.


----------



## Fie (27. November 2009)

Okay,

also sollte die Lampe was taugen, was hiermit heißen soll: ich erwarte einen Testbericht und ob die Kaufabwicklung gut geklappt hat 

Das mit den Haken an die Decke ist so ne Sache  und mein Bike ständig in die Wohnung hochtragen bei unsrem engen Altbautreppenhaus 
Schaun wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. November 2009)

im Keller...


----------



## Fie (27. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> im Keller...



Geht mal garnicht


----------



## contesssa (27. November 2009)

Waren wir schon mal besser als Platz 44?!
Im Vergleich zu ner Altbauwohnung hab ichs wohl ziemlich gut....kann mein Bike auf der Wiese waschen und trocknen lassen. An der Decke aufhängen ginge bei mir gar nicht! Meine Wohnung gehört zu einem 100 Jahre alten Haus aus Fachwerk, Lehm und Klinkerziegeln. Von außen hübsch anzusehen, innen kann man die Nägel mit der Hand in die Wand drücken. Bin froh, dass die Lampen an der Decke bleiben
Morgen muss ich vormittags erst mal in die Schule um potentielle Schülerkandidaten für unsere Bildungseinrichtung zu werben hoffe aber wenigstens auf eine nette kleine Nachmittagsrunde.
Mal schauen, was so zusammen kommt.
Gruß an alle K.


----------



## scylla (27. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Waren wir schon mal besser als Platz 44?!



hab grade erst mal drübergescrollt, als ich nachschauen wollte 
seltsam


----------



## contesssa (27. November 2009)

Wieso seltsam????


----------



## scylla (27. November 2009)

Na ja, als ich mich beim WP angemeldet habe, war das eigentlich nur so aus Jux. Nach dem Motto: vielleicht motivierts, wenn man letzter wird  Eigentlich hab ich ja geglaubt, dass die anderen sooo viel mehr trainieren (kann man zumindest meinen, wenn man in den nicht-lady Ecken so mitliest). Und jetzt sind wir auf der ersten Seite in der Wertung und sogar noch so weit oben...


----------



## contesssa (28. November 2009)

Ich find das eigentlich wirklich motivierend...normalerweise bin ich nicht so der Sorgfaltstyp, der alles so exakt notiert....ich darf gar nicht an meine überfällige Steuererklärung denken...aber das hier macht echt Spaß. Im Prinzip mach ich auch nicht mehr als ich immer schon so auf sportlichem Gebiet mache, aber wenn man das mal mit anderen vergleichen kann und sieht, wo man eigentlich steht....
Gute Idee von den Initiatoren!


----------



## scylla (28. November 2009)

Stimmt! Macht wirklich Spaß und bringt auch was. Ich habe mir jetzt sogar sowas wie einen Trainingsplan zugelegt, und benutze zumindest ungefähr jedes zweite Mal die Puls-/Stoppuhr. Na ja, alles noch ausbaufähig, aber wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so unkoordiniert nach Lust und Laune wie noch vor nem Jahr. Insgesamt mehr radeln und laufen tu ich trotzdem auch nicht.


----------



## contesssa (28. November 2009)

Aus dem Alter bikemäßig noch mehr als nur ganz viel Spaß zu haben bin ich echt raus, obwohl ich in der Kategorie Ü 50 vielleicht gar keine schlechten Karten hätte. Sportlich ist das einzig echte Ziel dass ich mir einen schwarzen Gürtel umbinden kann....das wird in etwa 2 Jahren der Fall sein, wenn nicht was Blödes dazwischen kommt. 
Heute ist das Sturmtief hier gewesen, als ich endlich zuhause war, deswegen sind es heute auch nur magere 2 Punkte und ich hoffe morgen auf mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (28. November 2009)

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich morgen auch mal wieder in die Pedale treten kann.

Wenn es windet, lass ich es sein, das macht mein Kopf nicht mit...
Meine Freude ich ganz groß, dass mein Bike nicht mehr knackt und quietscht 

Euch noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## scylla (29. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Meine Freude ich ganz groß, dass mein Bike nicht mehr knackt und quietscht





noch einen schönen Sonntag! Ich geh mal biken...


----------



## mangolassi (29. November 2009)

Bei dem Sonnenschein gestern hab sogar ich mich aufgerafft von Luzern zum Renggpass zu fahren, war ne Quälerei.

Auf den Lampenbericht bin ich auch gespannt. Obwohl, ein Freund hat mir gleich erklärt, was am Akku und am Ladegerät alles falsch ist.

@ Fie: So eine grüne Studentenstadt wie Tübingen (oder Freiburg) muss doch eine Selbsthilfewerkstatt haben. Die hat google nach hartnäckiger Suche auch endlich ausgespuckt. Probiers doch mal bei denen. Die in Freiburg hat sogar einen recht guten Ruf, auch wenn die mir ein bischen zu ökologisch-belehrend sind.


----------



## Fie (30. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> @ Fie: So eine grüne Studentenstadt wie Tübingen (oder Freiburg) muss doch eine Selbsthilfewerkstatt haben. Die hat google nach hartnäckiger Suche auch endlich ausgespuckt. Probiers doch mal bei denen. Die in Freiburg hat sogar einen recht guten Ruf, auch wenn die mir ein bischen zu ökologisch-belehrend sind.



Huch, vielen lieben Dank. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es sowas gibt. Geb dir aber recht, bei unsrer "grünen Studentenstadt" muß es sowas geben.
Du hast mir echt die Arbeit abgenommen, mir fiel irgendwie kein Suchbegriff ein. Danke sehr! Sehr cool.

Grüßle

Micha 

PS: ich lag gestern den ganzen Tag im Bett. Ich konnte mich nicht aufraffen. Körperlich geht es mir gut, nur die Steine auf meiner Seele erdrücken mich gerade!


----------



## contesssa (30. November 2009)

Steine auf der Seele...klingt ja weniger gut.
Da kann man als Außenstehender wohl auch nicht viel helfen. Vielleicht liegt es an der Jahreszeit.
Denk an was Schönes....muss ja nicht nur das Biken sein.
Viele Grüße von Kerstin


----------



## Fie (30. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Steine auf der Seele...klingt ja weniger gut.
> Da kann man als Außenstehender wohl auch nicht viel helfen. Vielleicht liegt es an der Jahreszeit.
> Denk an was Schönes....muss ja nicht nur das Biken sein.
> Viele Grüße von Kerstin



Danke sehr, ich streng mich an und das wird schon!
Es regnet  was heißen soll, ich darf mit dem Auto zur Arbeit 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. November 2009)

@Fie
Tut mir leid zu lesen, dass es dir nicht so gut geht  
Kopf hoch!

Ich würde ja jetzt gerne irgendwas Aufmunterndes schreiben, aber virtuell ist das irgendwie doof...


Liebe Grüße, Nika


----------



## Fie (30. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> @Fie
> Tut mir leid zu lesen, dass es dir nicht so gut geht
> Kopf hoch!
> 
> ...



Hallo Nika,

danke sehr!

Der Schornsteinfeger war heute bei mir und ich habe an ihm gerubbelt und mir mein Quantum Glück abgeholt. Er griff dann in seine Brusttasche und holte einen ganz kleinen Schornsteinfeger heraus mit einer kleinen Leiter dran. Ich fand das so lieb. Er meinte, das wäre ja eigentlich nur für Kinder, aber ich hätte ihn wohl grad nötig. Er hat mir nocht 2 geschenkt, weil ich ihn drum bat. Ich möchte ja noch ein wenig Glück weitergeben 

Das wird schon...

Danke für den Zuspruch!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt muss ich hier mal kurz Dampf ablassen...

Gestern bin ich doch tatsächlich irgend so einem Idioten in die Falle gegangen, der mitten über den (ausgeschilderten und legalen) Radweg einen Stacheldraht gelegt hat. Schön mit Laub getarnt. Ergebnis vorne und hinten Platten.  Also anhalten, fluchen, reparieren (Gott sei Dank hatte ich nen Ersatzschläuch und ein Reparaturkit dabei) und den Mist vom Weg räumen. Ca. einen km weiter... *pffft*... was sehe ich: riesen Glasscherbe im Reifen.  Ich lauf zurück, um nachzuschauen, liegt da doch tatsächlich, wieder schön mit Laub getarnt, ein ziemliches Sammelsurium an bösartigen Scherben. Also nach zufällig kaputt gegangener Flasche sahs nicht aus!  
Manchmal kann man doch echt an der geistigen Gesundheit mancher Zeitgenossen zweifeln. Warum macht man sowas??? 

Wenigstens kam beim zweiten Mal platt ein netter Sportskamerad vorbei, der mir einen Schlauch geschenkt hat, und sogar noch aufgezogen hat 
Ergebnis trotzdem: eine Stunde später als geplant bei der Arbeit, und ein dermaßen aufgeschlitzter Reifen ist auch nur noch gut für den Restmüll. Wundert mich eh, dass der noch bis nach Hause durchgehalten hat.

Und heute sehe ich auch noch auf der Gehaltsabrechnung: Kein Weihnachtsgeld 

Und dabei hat die Woche doch so schön angefangen mit einem netten Bike-Wochenende im Schwarzwald (@mangolassi vielleicht kennst du ja zufällig das Terrain bei Enzklösterle/Forbach?...echt schön da  auch wenn das Wetter nicht so super war).


----------



## mangolassi (1. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Und dabei hat die Woche doch so schön angefangen mit einem netten Bike-Wochenende im Schwarzwald (@mangolassi vielleicht kennst du ja zufällig das Terrain bei Enzklösterle/Forbach?...echt schön da  auch wenn das Wetter nicht so super war).



Nee, hört sich nach Nordschwarzwald an, da bist du ja fast näher dran. Ich beschränke mich eher auf Touren ab der Haustür, weil ich mich weigere mein Rad ins Auto zu laden, das ich nicht habe um dann Rad zu fahren (hirnloses im Bikepark heizen ist natürlich was anderes).

Aber das mit den Scherben find ich jetzt grad mal zum :kotz:
Ich würd wahrscheinlich gleich eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen, klingt zwar spiessig, aber wenn das 10 Leute machen hilfts ja vielleicht mal. Und gleich noch Handyfotos machen. Vielleicht gehts einem dann auch besser.

Bei uns gibts übrigens ein Scherbentelefon bei der Stadtreinigung, das haben andere Städte auch.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2009)

Scherbentelefon ist mir neu. Hab auch grade nix gefunden für den Kreis Dieburg (wenn das Waldstück im Niemandsland da überhaupt dazu gehört ). Handyfoto hätt ich ja auch gerne gemacht, aber mobile Erreichbarkeit ist eh nicht so meins, deswegen hab ich nur so ein ganz uraltes Steinzeitteil für Notfälle, wo die Kamera schon seit Ewigkeiten den Geist aufgegeben hat 

Na ja, ich habe eben zur Selbstreinigung gegriffen und den Müll in den Rucksack gestopft, damits auch wirklich ganz beseitigt ist.


----------



## contesssa (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja der Hammer!!Ne Anzeige fänd ich auch angemessen!
Auch wenns schwer fällt: positiv denken!Es hätte ja auch jemand einen Draht in Halshöhe über den Weg spannen können. Hab schon von solchen Fällen gehört....
Bei uns legen Spaziergänger gern mal eine Steinblockade auf der Horizontale aus und da gehts an einer Seite aber richtig steil runter. 
Erst mal auch meinen Glückwunsch, scylla! Ohne dich wären garantiert nicht das beste Ladyteam.
Mir steht die Arbeit gerade bis zur Unterlippe und ich hoffe, dass ich mir wenigstens das nächste WE etwas frei schaufeln kann. Heute bin ich das erste Mal seit 4 Monaten mit dem Auto in die Schule gefahren, weil es wie aus Eimern gegossen hat.
Hoffentlich geht der regen bald mal in Schnee über, das ist bestimmt angenehmer.


----------



## Fie (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr grad leider auch mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Weil es sich für diese wenigen KM nicht lohnt, sich komplett einzupacken, um nicht nass zu werden. Da muß ich noch früher auf die Arbeit, um Zeit für´s Umziehen zu haben. Und mit nassen Klamotten kann ich keinem Kunden begegnen.

scylla reißt den wilden Süden fast alleine 

Einfach cool!

Wenn ich einen sehen würde, der solche Fallen baut, boah, der würde nie wieder...


----------



## contesssa (1. Dezember 2009)

So isses!Nur wenn ich zur FH fahre lohnt sich das Einpacken wirklich, bin da eine knappe halbe Stunde unterwegs und außerdem ist spätnachmittags immer Stau und einen Parkplatz find ich auch nicht. Deswegen hoffe ich auf einen eisarmen Winter.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2009)

Noch gehts ja mit den Temperaturen *knockonwood*. Hoffentlich gehts nicht wieder so schlimm unter null wie letztes Jahr. So ab -5° ist es nur noch eine Qual, mich aufs Bike zu setzen. Da bin ich eine echte Frostbeule. 
Und wenn schon Winter, dann doch bitte richtig mit Schnee, damit man beim Skifahren warm werden kann


----------



## contesssa (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal bei -20°C zur Schule gefahren, ist aber schon länger her. Dauert zwar nur eine Viertelstunde, aber danach hatte ich ziemliche Schwierigkeiten mit der Gesichtsmuskulatur...und der artikulierten Aussprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2009)

Kenn ich  da schaut man sprichwörtlich erst mal zehn Minuten ziemlich doof aus der Wäsche, bis die Mimik wieder aufgetaut ist. Aber Autofahren ist so schmachvoll. Das hat fast was von Kapitulation


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2009)

so langsam wirds skurril... 
oder soll ich sagen: so langsam nehm ich's echt persönlich?

Gerade eben will ich mich von der Arbeit nach Hause aufmachen (natürlich noch mit dem Wetter angemessenem Umweg). Was sehe ich da... Reifen platt! Natürlich ist mein erster Gedanke, dass das Ventil nicht richtig zugedreht war, oder so. Also Pumpe raus und aufpumpen. Nur, das Ding will nicht werden. Also drehe ich den Reifen um ihn zu untersuchen. Fetter Schnitt drin!!! 

Jetzt hab ich gerade mein Leid den Kollegen geklagt und warte auf Hilfe per Auto. Und was musste ich erfahren: das passiert hier angeblich öfters mit den unerklärbar platten Reifen nach der Arbeit. 

Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein! Ich dachte immer, hier im eingezäunten Hochsicherheits-Werksgelände muss man sich am allerwenigsten Gedanken um Vandalismus machen.
Langsam muss ich mal eine Guinness-Weltrekord anmelden: 4 kaputte Schläuche und 2 (ich nenne es jetzt mal mutwillig) zerschnittene Reifen innerhalb von nicht mal ganz einer Woche 

Ich köchle gerade ein bisschen vor mich hin. Vor *WUT*!

Trotzdem liebe Grüße aus dem gemeingefährlichen Darmstadt!
Nika

PS: Wenn ihr euch mal hierher verirren solltet: 10 Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen und Pannensicher-Marathon Reifen aufziehen... ach und das Pfefferspray nicht vergessen!


----------



## contesssa (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja, arbeitest du vielleicht in einem Kernkraftwerk? So im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist deren Dichte ja relativ hoch. Möglicherweise eine Taktik von Atomkraftgegnern? Nee, scherz! Ich denke, du solltest doch mal die Polizei informieren, ist doch ne Sachbeschädigung, die  auch zur Körperverletzung mutieren könnte. Ich hätte so den hass....tut mir echt leid für dich. Falls es mich doch mal in die Gegend verschlägt, kannst du mir bitte etwas genauer sagen, wo ich besser nicht lang fahren soll.
Liebe Grüße von Kerstin


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2009)

Kernkraftwerk nicht grade, aber das Schwerionenforschungszentrum. So ganz falsch liegst du gar nicht, hier lagert nämlich auch immer so ein bisschen giftiges und radioaktives Zeug. Deswegen nehmen die das hier auch immer ganz genau mit der Sicherheit. Ohne Ausweis und Anmeldung kommt niemand rein, und das ganze Gelände ist eingezäunt. Und einen Sicherheitsdienst, der patroulliert gibts auch. Deswegen habe ich mich ja hier auch immer recht sicher gefühlt... aber Vandalen gibts anscheinend überall 
Nur dass das jetzt so gehäuft auftritt, nachdem ich doch vorher (bis auf die üblichen Stöckchenschwinger und Ästeindenwegleger... aber die gibts ja wohl überall) keine Probleme hatte. 

Ich glaube ja auch gar nicht, dass das gegen mich gerichtet war. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass hier ein Irrer rumläuft, der irgendwelche sektiererischen Ambitionen hat, und einen Hass auf Förster und Jäger hat. Der ritzt anscheinend auch manchmal irgendwelche "Gottesbotschaften" in die Bäume und zerrt Holz auf die Wege. Mit dem Spinner, der auf der Arbeit Reifen zersticht, hat der wohl nix gemein, ist wahrscheinlich ein ganz dämlicher Zufall. 

Ach, die zu meidende Gegend ist der Wald rund um Darmstadt, speziell Richtung Dieburg und Rossdorf raus. Aber im Odenwald gibts sowieso schönere Fleckchen. Auf einer Radtour verirrt man sich da wahrscheinlich eh nicht hin.


----------



## contesssa (6. Dezember 2009)

Nach der Nullnummer gestern ist heute wieder ordentlich zusammen gekommen. Geplant war eigentlich eine gepflegte asphaltlastige Runde, was raus gekommen ist, wurde von den Spaziergängern mit Blicken bedacht, die eine Bandbreite von mitleidig über irritiert bis entsetzt eingenommen haben. Naja, da war eben ein Weg unbefestigt und dann fing es an zu regnen und der nächste Weg war auch nicht besser und schließlich isses egal....
Aber schön wars, trotz Regen und Gegenwind.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2009)

Schon seltsam, wie beim Radfahren immer mal wieder das kleine Kind durchkommt, das gerne im Matsch planscht 

Ich hatte am Wochenende mal zur Abwechslung ziemlich Glück mit dem Wetter. Hab mich mit dem Crosser im Schwabeländle rumgetrieben und Tübingen kennengelernt . Schlammig wars trotzdem, auch wenn sich der Regen freundlicherweise zurückgehalten hat.


----------



## contesssa (7. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns ist gerade blauer Himmel...und ich sitzte am Schreibtisch und korrigiere Kursarbeiten.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Fie,
hab gerade noch ein bisschen nach Gangschaltungen gegoogelt. Viel Neues gibt es zwar nicht, aber hier sind noch zwei ganz gute Links:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps.161.htm
(die "Expertentipps" sind zwar ein bisschen klicki-bunti, aber ich fand die Fotostrecken trotzdem nicht schlecht)

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/xt-schaltwerk-springt-unter-belastung-t-1375-1.html
Hier hat noch einer das Problem mit springenden Gängen...


----------



## Fie (7. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, wie beim Radfahren immer mal wieder das kleine Kind durchkommt, das gerne im Matsch planscht
> 
> Ich hatte am Wochenende mal zur Abwechslung ziemlich Glück mit dem Wetter. Hab mich mit dem Crosser im Schwabeländle rumgetrieben und Tübingen kennengelernt . Schlammig wars trotzdem, auch wenn sich der Regen freundlicherweise zurückgehalten hat.



Das kann ich so bestätigen 

Nika ist ein kleines Schweinchen  und es hat mich sehr gefreut, dass du mit mir lahmen Schnecke soviel Geduld hattes!!! Vielen Dank dafür!
Boah und was bin ich "neidisch" auf deine Lupine 
Sehr geil das Teil!
Also ich habe heute festgestellt, dass ich wahnsinnig gerne im Regen fahre 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (7. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja auch gut für die Haut
Der Regen, meine ich...aber Schlammpackungen sollen ja gut für die Gelenke sein....
Ha, soweit hab ich gestern gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie ist mir heute gar nicht nach Sport. Dabei scheint hier doch sogar die Sonne (manchmal ). Musste gestern nacht um elf nochmal die 30 km zur Arbeit, nur um bei einem doofen Langzeit-Experiment nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Jetzt bin ich irgendwie nur noch schläfrig. 
Mal sehen, ob ich mich heute abend wenigstens noch zu einer kleinen Laufrunde aufraffen kann...


----------



## contesssa (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte gestern so gar keine Zeit, hab bis abends in der Schule gehockt. Und heute bin ich schon zweimal nass geworden und es klappt bestimmt noch ein drittes Mal, wenn ich zur FH hoch fahre. 
Abends um 11 30km durch die Nacht...und heute früh zurück? O Mann....ich wäre bestimmt vom Rad gefallen.


----------



## Fie (12. Dezember 2009)

Holla,

wir sind auf Platz 39 

besser waren wir noch nie, wobei ja fast scylla allein die Punkte einfährt


----------



## contesssa (12. Dezember 2009)

Du hast aber auch ziemlich rangeklotzt....bist du dein Auto nun eigentlich los geworden?
Bei mir wird es heute nur ne Nullnummer, hab nachmittags ein Konzert zu singen und mein Haushalt tendiert zu entropischenm Zustand. Aber morgen gehts rund...vielleicht im Schnee.


----------



## Fie (12. Dezember 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ziemlich rangeklotzt....bist du dein Auto nun eigentlich los geworden?
> Bei mir wird es heute nur ne Nullnummer, hab nachmittags ein Konzert zu singen und mein Haushalt tendiert zu entropischenm Zustand. Aber morgen gehts rund...vielleicht im Schnee.




Der vielversprechende Käufer ist abgesprungen 
Ist auch egal, es steht noch immer in der Werkstatt und werde es wohl Ende nächster Woche wohl holen. 

Na ranklotzen ist was anderes, aber danke sehr! 
Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit Schnee wird mit dem Biken 
Mir bleibt ja gar nichts anderes übrig *motz*

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Na ranklotzen ist was anderes, aber danke sehr!
> Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit Schnee wird mit dem Biken
> Mir bleibt ja gar nichts anderes übrig *motz*



Na, bei dem Sauwetter zählt doch jede Minute doppelt. Nicht schlecht, Fie 
Heute war's sogar im klimaverwöhnten Darmstadt kalt. Gott sei Dank noch kein Schnee, aber dafür Matsch und Schlamm im Überfluss 
Habs heute abend noch nicht mal geschafft, mein Bike richtig zu putzen *böse*... die Aussicht auf die heiße Dusche war doch zu verlockend.

Wenigstens hab ich keine Probleme mit dem Haushalt  Hat auch was Gutes, wenn es der besseren Hälfte draußen zu kalt ist


----------



## contesssa (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab keine bessere Hälfte....aber eine Tochter, die es mit dem Aufräumen auch nicht so hat. Bei uns hat es heute geschneit und momentan liegt der Schnee sogar noch auf der Wiese. Hoffe, dass er morgen ( ach nee, nachher )auch noch da ist.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Wow, die Tour heute war einfach der Hammer 
Heute morgen lag hier eine kleine Schneedecke, und so ein bisschen hats den ganzen Tag weitergeschneit. Das perfekte Wetter zum Radfahren 

Hab meinen Dicken gleich mal mit seinem ersten Schnee bekannt gemacht. Hinterher sah er allerdings so aus 


mindestens ne einen cm dicke Dreck/Eisschicht auf den Rohren. Jetzt taut die Sauerei grade in der Badewanne ab. Freu mich schon aufs Saubermachen 

Die Gesichter von den Sonntagsspaziergängern waren auch unbeschreiblich. Ein älteres Ehepaar hatte so Mitleid mit dem armen jungen Mann (für den sie mich hielten), dass sie mich gleich nach Hause fahren wollten. Dabei hatte ich doch so nen Spaß


----------



## Fie (13. Dezember 2009)

scylla,

und du hast dich nicht hingelegt?

Mit was für einer Bereifung und Bike warst du unterwegs?
Muddy Mary? 

Ich rutsche bei jeder Gelegenheit und das nervt, fahr dann wie auf Eiern und komme kaum vorwärts vor lauter Aufpassen.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, die muddy marys. 
manchmal war es allerdings schon ein kleiner eiertanz, ganz knapp am abflug vorbei. allerdings mehr, weil unter der schneedecke im wald manchmal ziemlich fiese matschpfützen, versteckt waren. natürlich noch nicht ganz durchgefroren, so dass man mit dem vorderrad reinfällt und dann im zähen matsch fast stecken bleibt. 
ansonsten haben die reifen alles wunderbar mitgemacht. die hatten selbst da noch ein wenig grip, wo die fußgänger am rutschen waren  echt klasse 

größere probleme hatte ich am ende mit dem schaltwerk. das war zuletzt so eingefroren, dass die hälfte der gänge nicht mehr ging.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich Bilder aus seinem Benutzeralbum in "groß" hier rein? Irgendwie hab ich das noch nicht so ganz gerafft...


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

ah, jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Fie (13. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> stimmt, die muddy marys.
> 
> 
> 
> größere probleme hatte ich am ende mit dem schaltwerk. das war zuletzt so eingefroren, dass die hälfte der gänge nicht mehr ging.



Die brauch ich echt auch, wenn dieser extreme Preis nicht wär 

Mit den Gängen, haben wir ja was gemeinsam 

Schickes schwarzes Bike!


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Schickes schwarzes Bike!



hoffentlich bald wieder schwarz. noch isses braun


----------



## Fie (13. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> hoffentlich bald wieder schwarz. noch isses braun




Bist nicht Du die Bikeputze vorm Herrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

ist noch nicht mal ganz aufgetaut...

Ich hab grade im Kleidungs-Forum gesehen, dass es bei Aldi am Donnerstag Merino-SportunterwÃ¤sche fÃ¼r 17â¬ geben soll. Ich glaube, die hol ich mir... wenns nicht gleich ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Fie (13. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist auch noch von gestern vom Weihnachtsmarkt kalt 
Es war aber sehr sehr schön 

In deiner Größe dürften die nicht sofort ausverkauft sein, denke ich mal.

Wenn ich an morgen denke, friere ich jetzt schon. Ich muß  mir mal überlegen, was ich anziehen werde, um nicht zu erfrieren...


PS. deine geile Schneetour hat uns auf Platz 35 geschossen. Wahnsinn!


----------



## contesssa (13. Dezember 2009)

Tja, da hab ich wohl zu lange auf meine Bilder gewartet...wir waren heute auch hypergeil unterwegs und da scylla alle auftauchenden Probleme schon angesprochen hat kann ich nur sagen: genau so wars!
Meine Schönheit habe ich dann mit heißem Wasser auftauen müssen, die fetten Eisbatzen an Vordergabel und Schaltwerk waren ziemlich resistent. Mich hats auch mal gelegt, war aber unkritisch. Bei uns auf den Höhen lagen etwa 5 - 10 cm Schnee und wärend der trailpassagen hatte ich schon einige Adrenalinschübe. Und wisst ihr, was das Beste ist??? Ab Sonnabend hab ich Ferien! Krieche auch schon auf dem Zahnfleisch, weil so viele Kollegen krank sind und jede Menge Vertretung zu machen ist. Das ist eben der Vorteil vom outdoorsport: den Viren ist es einfach zu kalt, um sich einzunisten.
Wie macht ihr das mit den eiskalten Händen? Meine Neoprenhandschuh sind da eher untauglich und heute hab ich trotz 2 paar Handschuhen zum Schluss Eisfinger gehabt und war froh, dass ich dann mein Rad putzen durfte.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Letzten Winter hatte ich immer ein paar von diesen Gel-Wärmekissen (die mit sonem Klick-Plättchen) im Rucksack, als es mal ganz extrem kalt war. Nur leider habe ich keine mehr von den Dingern und auch nicht mehr im Laden gefunden. War wohl nur eine Modeerscheinung...
Die Hände haben bei mir heute auch gefroren. Trotz Lauf- und Radhandschuhen übereinander. Ich wollte mir sowieso mal die Specialized Subzero holen. Mal sehen, ob die Abhilfe schaffen. Meine Skihandschuhe sind irgendwie eingelaufen... jedenfalls sind die Finger mysteriöser Weise plötzlich zu kurz


----------



## Fie (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt, weiß nicht, wie ich mich morgen am Besten einpacken werde.
Motorradunterhandschuhe, die zieh ich sonst an, wenn es nicht ganz so kalt ist, da drüber dann meine Thinsulate drüber, müßte reichen. Motorradsturmhaube, explizite Mütze, Arbeitshose und drüber eine große Trainigshose. Ich hoffe nur, dass es morgen nicht naß ist, sonst muß ich wohl oder übel meine Regenhose drüber ziehen. Die hält zwar von außen trocken, aber beim Ausziehen steht innen das Wasser... 
Mal sehen, ob ich morgen eine andere Jacke anziehe, da ich vom Geschäft am Freitag jetzt einen coolen Arbeitsparka bekommen habe 
Schuhwerk, meine Arbeitsschuhe mit Stahlkappen. Die halten erstaunlich warm und sind extrem leicht und wasserdicht! Ach ja, rutsch- und feuerfest auch 

Der Gedanke an morgen, läßt mich jetzt schon frieren. *gefriersmiley*


----------



## contesssa (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch fest gestellt, dass meine cleats einfrieren und ich mich nach dem Absteigen nicht mehr einklicken kann. Hab schon über Bärentatzen nachgedacht, aber ich weiß nicht, on die mit meinen absolut grob prifilierten Winterbikeschuhen kompatibel sind, wenn ich dort die cleats rausschraube...


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Ich hab am ZurArbeit-Flitzer die Bärentatzen/Klick-Pedale von Shimano. Wenn ich da mit Radschuhen fahre und auf die Bärentatzen-Seite komme (passiert immer, weil die Klickseite gerne nach unten hängt) fühlt sich das ganz furchtbar an. Die Stollen haken sich da höchstens irgendwo fest, und der Fuß ist ganz krumm und schief auf dem Pedal.
Dann doch eher richtige Plattformpedale und normale Schuhe (allerdings ohne "Absätze" an den Fersen).

Ich hatte das Einfrier-Problem heute übrigends auch, nur ein bissel anders. Irgendwann hatte ich bei den Flats eine dicke Eisschicht, so dass nicht mal mehr die Pins rausgeschaut haben. Dasselbe an der Schuhsohle... die 5.10 sind einfach zu gut isoliert... dafür hatte ich die ganze Zeit mollig warme Füße 
Zum Glück lässt sich das Eis bei Flats recht einfach abklopfen.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Mädels, ich brauch mal ein bisschen Motivation 
muss heute nacht nochmal zur Arbeit und keine Aussicht auf ein Auto... hat sich mein Freund unter den Nagel gerissen. Und es ist sooooo kalt


----------



## contesssa (16. Dezember 2009)

Du Ärmste...aber Mitleid ist ja keine Motivation, ich weiß! Was macht denn dein Freund mit dem Auto? 
Dann drück ich dir mal ganz doll die Daumen, dass nicht wieder Scherben o.ä. auf dem Radweg liegen und dass er keine Eisschicht hat. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: sind wenigstens paar Punkte im WP.
Was läuft denn da gerade bei euch im Institut, dass du da so oft nachts hin musst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Nix besonderes, nur meine eigenen "kleinen" Versuche. Die haben nun mal die blöde Eigenschaft, 12-14 Stunden zu dauern. Und weil es eine chemische Ätzung beinhaltet, kann ichs auch nicht einfach bis zum Morgen stehen lassen, sondern muss es auswaschen um es abzubrechen. So lange dableiben ist irgendwie auch doof. Also eben nachts nochmal hin. Normal ist das auch kein Problem, aber bei der Kälte ...*brrrr*


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2009)

Dem Freund würd ich was erzählen. Im Dunkeln könnt ich mich auch nicht motivieren, da ist es schon gefühlt viel kälter. Der einzige Vorteil bei meinem Straßenrad ist, dass ich die Hände dick einpacken kann, weil ich die nicht zum Bremsen brauch.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

na ja, habs ja freiwillig abgetreten. sonst müsste er radfahren, und wäre dann hinterher erkältet und halb tot


----------



## contesssa (16. Dezember 2009)

Nur um "Geschirr" abzuwaschen nimmst du das auf dich?!Gibt es da nicht jemanden, der das für dich erledigen kann??? Und was den Freund betrifft....ist der im Treibhaus aufgewachsen? "Starkes Geschlecht"...mitunter entlockt mir das nur noch ein resigniertes Lächeln.


----------



## Fie (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallole,

die Motivation kommt eh zu spät, aber ich hätte geschrieben: Wer so ein langes Rohr hat, kann sich "von" schreiben 
Zum Zweiten, hast du eine geile Lupine, der würde sogar ich nachts durch den Wald und das soll was heißen, denn ich bin da ein Schisser...

Im Moment gibt es so einige Interessenten für mein Auto  

Alles wird gut!!!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es so einige Interessenten für mein Auto



Klasse! Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es klappt 

Bei solchen Nachtbike-Aktionen lernt man doch die kleinen Vorzüge des modernen Lebens erst so richtig zu schätzen...
Also ich finde, eine Dusche und fließend heißes Wasser wird heutzutage viel zu wenig gewürdigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (17. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Klasse! Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es klappt
> 
> Bei solchen Nachtbike-Aktionen lernt man doch die kleinen Vorzüge des modernen Lebens erst so richtig zu schätzen...
> Also ich finde, eine Dusche und fließend heißes Wasser wird heutzutage viel zu wenig gewürdigt



Ich danke dir!

Oh doch, ich weiß es sehr zu schätzen! Gehe auch sehr sparsam damit um.

Nur, damit ihr euch ein Bild von meiner Schnelligkeit machen könnt. Ich bin doch tatsächlich im Dunkeln gefahren. Also so einen kleinen Umweg, zwecks Punkte sammeln. Meine Trelock LS 400 ist für den Preis von 40 , gar nicht mal so schlecht. Auf jeden Fall bike ich so ächzend vor mich und plötzlich, überholt mich doch glatt ein Jogger. Was hab ich mich erschreckt. Ich hab den nicht kommen hören, weil ich immer Musik auf den Ohren habe. Aber ich muß sagen, der Junge hatte einen Schritt drauf, mein lieber Scholli. 
Also, mir war´s peinlich, aber im Dunkeln bin ich ja nicht zu erkennen 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2009)

war bestimmt kein Jogger... das war Speedy Gonzales in Tarnmontur


----------



## Bettina (17. Dezember 2009)

....außerdem haben Jogger es leichter, die müssen keine 10-15 kg zusätzlich durch die Gegend bewegen, ist doch klar dass die schneller sein können.


----------



## Fie (17. Dezember 2009)

Hach, ihr stärkt mich! Danke 

Also wenn man jetzt tatsächlich eine Rechnung aufstellen wöllte, so sind es bei mir über 50 Kilo, die ich bestimmt mehr bewege 
Ich muß sagen, der war echt schnell...

Schlimmer ist es, wenn ein buckliges altes Weiblein mit einem Klappfahrrad an mir vorbei rauscht...

PS: auf Platz 33 waren wir noch nie... Hammer - das nenne ich mal Motivation pur zum Durchhalten und Weitermachen!!!


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2009)

Wer weiß schon, ob das alte Weiblein nicht auch beim WP mitmacht 

Heute gibts nochmal Punkte... Wiederholung der Nachtaction von Gestern 
Danach bin ich aber wirklich reif für den Weihnachtsurlaub.

Die DX-Lampe ist übrigens storniert. Die haben anscheinend gerade Lieferprobleme. Will wohl jeder so ein Teil haben... 
Vielleicht ist es auch ganz gut so. Was ich in letzter Zeit so drüber gelesen habe steht man damit wohl auch ganz schnell mal alleine im Dunkeln da. Jetzt gibts eine Busch+Müller Ixon.

Greez, Nika


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2009)

Fie, du fährst ja immer noch durch die Kälte... Riesen Respekt 
Ich erfrier ja selbst mit 3 Lagen Gore und Assos- Klamotten übereinander


----------



## Fie (20. Dezember 2009)

Seit gestern habe ich mein Auto wieder und genieße es fast, mal wieder hinterm Steuer zu sitzen. Das mußte ich dann auch gleich ausnutzen...

Also am Freitag war es schon arschig kalt. Aber mit blieb ja nichts anderes über, als bei -9 zwangsmäßig in die Pedale zu treten. Dabei mußte ich leider feststellen, dass mein Kona wieder anfängt zu knacken  zwar lange nicht sooooooo laut, aber es knackt. Meine Schaltung macht was sie will, so dass ich schon fluchend am Bergelein hab absteigen müssen, sonst hätte es mich geschmissen, weil die Gänge willkürlich schalten, wann es ihnen eben beliebt.

Nun denn, Besuch aus Hamburg macht das alles wieder wett 

Es grüßt euch,

das Fie


----------



## Fie (20. Dezember 2009)

Der wilde Süden ist auf Platz 31 

Wenn scylla so weiterradelt, landet sie beim Einzelranking noch auf Platz EINS!
Das coole Stück


----------



## contesssa (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute drei Stunden zu Fuß unterwegs, sogar ziemlich zügig, waren bestimmt so 18km. Leider gibts da ja keine Punkte drauf, obwohl meine Joggingrunden so viel schneller auch nicht sind. Am Freitag bin ich noch bei -12°C zur Schule gefahren, aber das ist ja nun erst mal vorbei. Da die Temperaturen jetzt wieder etwas gemäßigtere Werte annehmen sollen hoffe ich auch mal wieder aufs Bike zu kommen. Aber der Vorweihnachtstrubel hält mich von Einigem ab....in dem Fall bin ich weniger selbstbestimmt, aber das geht wohl den meisten Leuten so.


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, wenn man das durch-die-Stadt-den-Weihnachtsgeschenken-hinterherrennen beim WP eintragen könnte... da kämen locker noch ein paar Pünktchen zusammen. Ich hab mich gestern noch um die letzten Geschenke bemüht. Das ist schon sowas wie ein Rekord. Sonst gehts regelmäßig noch am 23. in die Stadt zum Panikkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (21. Dezember 2009)

Dabei ist doch am 24. auch noch auf
Aber bei uns in der Innenstadt steigt mein Adrenalinspiegel auch so wie am Wochenende beim Boarden, nur machts weniger Spaß da durch zu fahren.


----------



## contesssa (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das Balancieren durch die Menschenmassen müsste man glatt als Fahrtechniktraining abbuchen....


----------



## mangolassi (22. Dezember 2009)

He, wir haben zusammen 22222 Minuten gesportelt

Ich lade schon mal die Lampen für Heiligabend auf um die Tannen im Wald ein bissel anzuleuchten.


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre heute nacht auf die Schwäbische Alb zur Family. Natürlich mit Bike und Skiern im Gepäck  Hoffentlich gibts da noch ein bissel Schnee. Ansonsten ist ja das Algäu nicht mehr allzu weit entfernt


----------



## contesssa (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns war heute Weihnachtstauwetter, satte 9°C. hab ich natürlich gleich weidlich ausgenutzt. Allerdings war es auf den Höhen sehr viel frischer und auf meiner Pioniertour bin ich auch durch fette Schneewehen durch, da hat sich mein Hinterrad gar nicht mehr gedreht. Ansonsten war es von unten vereist, getaut und dreckig. Wahrscheinlich werde ich erst mal auf Asphalt ausweichen, wird ja genug Nebensträßlein geben....


----------



## contesssa (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mädels...Platz 30!!!! Wir schaffen das noch unter die TOP 10


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, ich sehe schon, über Weihnachten wird noch einiges an Pünktchen zusammenkommen... Der Schnee auf der schwäbischen Alb taugt zwar leider nicht mehr fürs Skifahren, aber dafür umso besser für den Bike-Betrieb. Hab heute gleich mal den ganzen Tag meine neuen Spikereifen ausprobiert ... und wenns noch mehr abtaut hab ich auch noch Swampys dabei, die getestet werden wollen 
Kampf dem Weihnachtsbraten-Winterspeck!  

Ich wünsche euch noch frohe und erholsame Feiertage!

Nika


----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2009)

so, weihnachten ist halbwegs überstanden und ich komme mir langsam vor wie ein gestrandeter walfisch 
wenn die plätzchen nicht bald alle sind muss ich mich aufs rad draufrollen


----------



## contesssa (26. Dezember 2009)

So schlimm kanns doch gar nicht sein!Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass eine Stunde Biken etwa 300kcal umsetzt. Wenn das wirklich so ist, kannst du doch gar nicht so viel essen, wie du verfahradfährst
Wir haben heute auch eine Tour gemacht bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Allerdings waren die Waldwege dermaßen vereist, dass man teilweise gar nicht fahren konnte, sogar das schieben war nicht ohne. Deshalb werde ich wohl morgen mal den Saaleradweg in seinen Niederungen testen. Eigentlich mag ich so was nicht, aber besser als Eistanz auf dem rad ist das wohl dann doch. Mich hats heute auch mal geschmissen, aber glücklicherweise wird es wohl nur ein dicker blauer Fleck, mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2009)

Eis hätte ich mir heute sogar gewünscht. Wäre mit den Spikes jedenfalls kein Prob gewesen. Statt dessen 10cm Neuschnee in der Nacht und morgens dann Plusgrade, so dass das ganze eine schöne teilweise matschige und teis verharschte Sauerei geworden ist. Die Spikes waren genauso nutzlos wie die Matschmaries vom Kollegen 
Abflüge in den Schneematsch hab ich gleich drei hingelegt... aber wenigstens sind Schneewehen und Matsch ja weich


----------



## contesssa (27. Dezember 2009)

So, wieder mal nen tollen Tag gehabt. Aufgrund der Eisschichten auf den Waldwegen bin ich heute mal Richtung geflutete Tagebaue in der Leipziger Gegend ausgewichen. Die lt. meinem mapsource existierenden Wege rund um die riesigen Seen waren nicht nur wirklich vorhanden, sondern entpuppten sich als perfekt asphaltierte Radwege, so dass ich etwa 20km immer am Seeufer langfahren konnte. Bis dahin war das Ganze ziemlich erholsam....aber die hochmittelalterliche Pflasterung zum nächsten Dörfchen dann nicht mehr. Und als ich so schnell wie möglich von einer Bundesstraße in den Wald abgebogen bin, hatte ich ein Analogieproblem bzgl. der gestrigen Tour....alles Eis. GARMIN sei dank hab ich dann das Unstruttal gefunden und bin sogar heil runtergeschliddert. Allerdings haben die letzten 30km doch mehr Zeit gekostet als ich dachte, so dass ich meinen Zug abfahren sah, als ich in den Bahnhof einfuhr. Naja, war ja nicht das erste mal!Jedenfalls waren es ganz interessante 90km, die ich allerdings kaum in der Hauptsaison gefahren wäre


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2009)

wow, 90km bei den Bedingungen 

Keine Ahnung, wie viele km es bei mir heute geworden sind. Viel bestimmt nicht  
Musste heute alleine losziehen, und da bin ich naturgemäß bei den Abfahrten ziemlich ängstlich an den Bremsen gehangen. So ganz einsam im kalten Wald ...  

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen am Rätseln, was ich denn für morgen aufziehen soll... Vorsorglich hab ich ja gleich drei verschiedene Reifen mit in den Weihnachtsurlaub genommen. Aber welcher nun hilft 
Das Problem ist, wie du es schon beschrieben hast: gut geräumte Asphaltwege, aber wenn man dann in den Wald abbiegt kommt ein Chaos aus Matsch/Schnee und Eisplatten. 

Spikes: gut für Eis/hoffnungslos im Tiefschnee
Swampthing: gut für Schneematsch/schrecklich auf Asphalt + Eis
Nobbys: gut für Asphalt und rutscht sonst nur rum

Vielleicht brauchts für die hiesigen Bedingungen ja einen Materialwagen, der die Ersatzreifen hinterherfährt 
Ach ja, und einen Mechaniker, der sie in Rekordtempo wechselt


----------



## Fie (28. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind auf Platz 27 - wow...

Ich kann nicht fahren, weil meine Schaltung mir die Gänge um die Ohren haut und es mich schon bei geringen Anstiegen vom Bike beutelt.
Ich bin genervt!!!

Ihr hingegen, seid *spitze!*


Micha


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

brrr, war das heute eklig nass-kalt... da haben auch meine regenklamotten irgendwann nichts mehr geholfen. natürlich merkt man gerade dann, wenn man am weitest entfernt gelegenen punkt der runde ist, wie kalt einem wirklich ist 
mein bike sah jedenfalls heute abend aus wie durch die jauchegrube gezogen und ich war bis auf die haut nass. und der ganze schöne schnee ist fort 
aber im neuen jahr solls ja schon wieder schneien. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und dass alle guten Vorsätze für 2010 erfüllt werden


----------



## contesssa (2. Januar 2010)

Die globale Erwärmung bringt es wohl mit sich, dass wir hier wieder richtige Winter haben.Jedenfalls liegt hier momentan soviel Schnee, dass man richtig gut Skifahren kann. Das habe ich natürlich weidlich genutzt und 20Punkte auf unser Konto geschoben. Macht schon Spaß, aber definitiv nicht soviel wie Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (3. Januar 2010)

Und außerdem bekommt man riesige Blasen an den Füßen.
Für die drei Stunden heute komme ich bestimmt drei Tage lang nicht schmerzfrei in irgendwelche Schuhe....ein Glück, dass Karate ein Barfusssport ist!
bei uns schneiselt es weiter vor sich hin und ich frage mich, wie ich demnächst in die Schule und zum Training kommen soll. Auf Auto und Nahverkehr hab ich echt keinen Bock!
@scylla
Sind eure Radwege geräumt?
Fährst du nach wie vor auf Arbeit per Rad?


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung wie's in darmstadt ist 
an arbeit denk ich erst in einer woche wieder...
ich hab mich erst mal im schneereichen norden rumgetrieben und jetzt schau ich noch ne woche, was im algäu sporttechnisch so zu machen ist. hoffentlich kommt der schnee mit, wenn ich jetzt gen süden fahre 

punkte fürn wp gabs über sylvester bestimmt ordentlich. mach mich gleich dran, die einheiten vom garmin zu übertragen


----------



## contesssa (4. Januar 2010)

Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, dass wir uns gefreut haben, auf Seite 1 im Teamranking aufzutauchen und jetzt sind wir schon auf Platz 26...und es ist erst Halbzeit!
Hast ja ganz schön zugeschlagen, scylla...und noch eine Woche Urlaub....ich hab gestern abend aus Protest gegen den Schneefall wieder mal im neuen Transalpbuch gestöbert und mir für 2010 vorgenommen, ZWEI Transalps zu fahren.
Es gibt tatsächlich eine sehr gemäßigte Variante, die man in 3 Tagen und vor allem im Frühling fahren kann!


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2010)

gleich zwei 
da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. ich wäre schon sehr happy, wenn es mal endlich mit einem klappt 

außerdem: zwei dumme, ein gedanke? ich hab mir auch ein transalp buch zu weihnachten gegönnt. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Delius-Klasing-Verlag-GmbH-Traumtouren/dp/3768812707"]das hier[/ame]. das buch macht richtig laune 

edit: warum steht da jetzt ein amazon logo??? schleichwerbung war doch gar nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## contesssa (4. Januar 2010)

genau das hab ich auch
Eigentlich würde man ja sofort alle fahren, wenn man so drin rum stöbert...obwohl mir auch schon ein Widerspruch von Text und Graphik aufgefallen ist! Den Aufstieg von Vent über die Martin-Busch-Hütte ( ich glaube bei der no-way-tour) zur Similaun-Hütte hab ich selbst schon bei meiner Transalp 2004 im Rahmen einer "Einsteigertour" gemacht. Als ich den Abstieg gesehen hab, konnte ich die ganze nacht nicht schlafen, soviel Schiss hatte ich!Waren dann auch 1000hm bergab zu tragen auf einem Weg, der praktisch nicht vorhanden war. Eigentlich bin ich für einen Mittelgebirgler relativ alpinerfahren und Kletterei im 3. Grad macht mir nix aus. Aber mit Bike aufm Ast ist das schon ein Zahn schärfer. Dann sollte in der Graphik aber auch eine schwarze Linie statt einer roten erscheinen...
Mittlerweile würde ich sicher von den 1000hm die zweite Hälfte fahren können, aber das als Einsteigertour zu deklarieren finde ich heute noch unverantwortlich...
Jedenfalls freu ich mich immer wieder, wenn ich das Buch zur Hand nehme auf die richtige Saison.
Vielleicht können wir die kleine Tour ja gemeinsam angehen, drei Tage als nichtleere terminliche Schnittmenge finden sich möglicherweise...


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir die kleine Tour ja gemeinsam angehen, drei Tage als nichtleere terminliche Schnittmenge finden sich möglicherweise...



sehr gerne! drei tage müssten bestimmt zu machen sein. schauma mal


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2010)

Wir haben sehr geilen Pulverschnee...
Heute die erste Gelegenheit des Winters genutzt, um die neuen taillierten Ski auszuprobieren. Was für ein Unterschied zu den langen Uralt-Brettern  Wenn man sich mal an das andere Gefühl gewöhnt hat macht das wahnsinnigen Spaß mit den kurzen Dingern um die Kurven zu flitzen  
OK, schneller wird man damit nicht gerade, aber darum gehts ja nicht. 

Jetzt mach ich noch schnell die Swampys aufs Mtb und dann gehts gleich nochmal raus in den Pulverschnee zum N8ride


----------



## contesssa (6. Januar 2010)

Ich bin am Montag mit dem Bike zum Training gefahren, es war eine einzige Eierei, bei uns ist kein Radweg gemacht und die Radwege an der Straßenseite dienen als Schneedepot!Es ist einfach zumK... ich hab keine Lust, mir irgendwas zu verletzen und bin erst mal auf 4 Rädern unterwegs. Es wird ja orakelt, dass es am WE noch viel dicker in Bezug auf Schnee kommen soll. Ich hoffe, dass mein Huf dann wieder so weit geheilt ist, dass ich wenigstens auf Langläufer komme. 
Dir noch ganz viel Spaß beim Bergab- und natürlich auch Bergauffahren.


----------



## mangolassi (7. Januar 2010)

Hier, hierher mit dem Schnee. Warum kriegt ihr im Norden alles? Wir haben immer noch nicht genug, um auf den Trails Snowboard zu fahren. 
Alles Gute für deinen Fuß - Schnee ist zum Skifahren da


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2010)

kannst auch noch ein bisschen weiter nach süden fahren... da gibts auch schnee.
aber am we soll ja noch ein bisschen was runterkommen 

@contesssa
die blasen an den füßen kenne ich nur zu gut. bei meinen alten langlauf-skischuhen meistens am großen zeh, weil da beim "abknicken" immer das obermaterial vom schuh drauf reibt. allerdings am heftigsten im klassischen stil. beim skaten lässt es sich besser aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (7. Januar 2010)

Meine habens auf die Haxen abgesehen....aber danke für die tröstenden worte
@mangolassi
Der Wetterbericht hat für heute nacht IM SÜDEN ergiebige Schneefälle versprochen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem snowboarden.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2010)

So, heute morgen habe ich ausgiebigst den Zustand der Wald- und Radwege rund um Darmstadt erkundet. Mein Fazit: :kotz:

Meistens liegt eine mindestens 15cm dicke Schneedecke drauf, die von den Förstern mit ihren Jeeps und den Waldspaziergängern aufs übelste mit Spurrillen und Fußspuren durchzogen ist, so dass man von einer Rille in die nächste rutscht. Da war der weitgehend jungfräuliche Tiefschnee auf den Wegen im Algäu und auf der Alb das reinste Vergnügen 
Und es schneit schon den ganzen Morgen munter weiter 

Seis drum... ich nehms als Fahrtechniktraining, und für den Punktestand ist es auch nicht schlecht, ein bissel länger zu brauchen


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

Einen ganzen cm Neuschnee gabs am Wochenende. Genau an der Schweizer Grenze hat das Schneetreiben halt gemacht. Also wieder auf die Piste.


----------



## contesssa (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte meine Punkte an diesem WE mit Schneeschieben- und Schaufeln geholt, wenn das als alternative Sportart zählte! Soviel weißes Zeug hatten wir in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht mehr und ich hab im November noch behauptet, man könne hier das ganze jahr durch fahren.....
Bei mir am berg schliddern die PKW nur so den Berg hoch, manche brauchen die gesamte Straßenbreite zum Hochkommen....den Gummi der durchdrehenden Reifen riech ich sogar hier drinnen! Alles Mist!


----------



## Farna (13. Januar 2010)

Huhu

Ja, mich gibts auch noch... und sorry, dass ich einfach zu fast nix komm... 
es sind halt doch die letzten Prüfungen und muss mich grad noch um ein passendes Thema für meine Diplomarbeit kümmern und und und

Aber IHR seid wirklich spitze  und auch ein bisserl WAHNSINNIG (im positiven Sinne natürlich!!!!!) 

Hoffe Ihr habt alle einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr gehabt! 
Ich war in Berlin, leider ohne Rad...

P.S. Bei uns hielt sich das Schneechaos soweit ichs mitbekommen hab ziemlich in Grenzen...


----------



## contesssa (13. Januar 2010)

Bei uns nicht....eigentlich sollte eine "Großstadt" mit 30cm Schnee einigermaßen klar kommen, aber irgendwie fehlt es hier bei den entsprechenden Stellen an Kompetenz!Ich bin seit 3 Tagen zu Fuß unterwegs und noch nicht einmal die gehwege sind ordentlich geräumt ( nur die privaten machens ordentlich, weil die Ärger bekommen, wenn jemand sich was tut). Auf meinem straßenbegleitenden rad/Fußweg ist ein kleiner Pfad getrampelt....auf den Straßen ist Schmierseife angesagt oder knöchelhohes Schneemehl. Bin echt frustriert! Morgen geh ich dann 5km zur Schule und zurück, dann 5km zur FH und zurück...und dann 0 Punkte


----------



## mangolassi (13. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich doch schwer nach einem Fall für Langlaufski an, nur doof dass man die so schlecht vor der Tür anschliessen kann.
Bei uns hats heut auch endlich mal geschneit, vielleicht wirds ja noch was.


----------



## Honigblume (15. Januar 2010)

Wo habt ihr denn eure Scylla gelassen?


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2010)

Sorry, ich bin leider raus 
Tut mir echt leid, euch im Stich zu lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (15. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin leider raus
> Tut mir echt leid, euch im Stich zu lassen!




Wie ist denn das zu verstehen?

Wo bist du raus?


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2010)

aus dem WP... genauer gesagt aus der Teamwertung!


----------



## contesssa (16. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn passiert?Ich hoffe, du hast dich nicht verletzt oder  ist was anderes Schlimmes...?


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2010)

Nee, alles in Butter 
Bin nur kurzfristig meines Accounts verlustig gekommen, und nachdem ich mich wieder angemeldet habe kann ich nix mehr eintragen


----------



## swe68 (16. Januar 2010)

scylla, ich werde mal nachfragen, ob man das irgendwie in Ordnung bekommt....


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2010)

Glaubs zwar nicht ... aber es wäre total super, wenn das ginge!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (17. Januar 2010)

scylla, kannst Du mal schauen, ob alles wieder stimmt?
Ich denke ja - die Punkte sind auf dem neuen Account (schließe ich aus den angezeigten Account-Nummern)


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2010)

Klasse 
Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## swe68 (17. Januar 2010)

Großes Dankeschön an rikman!


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2010)

Dann schließ ich mich mal an: Vielen Dank an rikman  (wer immer du bist )

Hab grade schon meine Polar rausgekramt und ein bisschen nachgetragen... obwohl, so wahnsinnig viel war's gar nicht 
Dank einer schmutzig-grauen Pampe, die irgendwann in ihrem Leben mal Schnee hieß und jetzt die Waldwege versaut. Und ob heute noch was mit biken wird  wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, eher nicht


----------



## contesssa (17. Januar 2010)

Puuuh, da bin ich aber erleichtert, dass es nur ein informationstechnisches Problem war und sich jemand fand, der es beheben konnte. Also dann....auf ein Neues!
Ich hab heute früh gedacht, ich muss explodieren....es hat wieder geschneit!Aber glücklicherweise ist es relativ warm, so 5°C und ich hoffe, dass das Zeug bald verschwindet!


----------



## contesssa (19. Januar 2010)

Seit langem wieder mal auf dem Bike gesessen....und gleich nen Plattfuß, auch noch am Hinterrad
Ein Glück, dass noch ein Bulle rumsteht, der gehört meiner Tochter und ist seit bestimmt 3 Monaten nicht mehr bewegt worden.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Seit langem wieder mal auf dem Bike gesessen....und gleich nen Plattfuß, auch noch am Hinterrad




hatte ich gestern auch


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2010)

Hab heute mal wieder meinen Dicken an die frische Luft gelassen 
Die Runde hätte ja prinzipiell Spaß machen können... wenn der ganze Wald nicht noch immer mit altem Schnee und Eis versaut wäre. Immer nur an der Bremse zu hängen ist doch nicht schön 

Wann kommt denn endlich die Klimaerwärmung?


----------



## contesssa (23. Januar 2010)

Das frag ich mich auch....wahrscheinlich müssen noch paar Kohlekraftwerke her und paar KKWs platt gemacht werden! Laut Wetterbericht bibbert der Osten bei -10 bis -18°C noch einige Tage vor sich hin. Ich hab mir heute jedenfalls für mein in Ehren ergrautes Merida neue, angeblich unplattbare Reifen und nen neuen Sattel gegönnt. Mit dem Reifen aufziehen hab ich dann ein übles Problem gehabt, obwohl ich bisher dahingehend nie welche hatte. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie diese Reifen, hoffentlich halten sie, was sie versprechen. 
Mal sehen, wie es morgen hier aussieht, soll ja sogar wieder schneien


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch....wahrscheinlich müssen noch paar Kohlekraftwerke her und paar KKWs platt gemacht werden!



Ich dreh schon mal die Heizung auf... 
...oder vielleicht doch öfter mit dem AUTO zur Arbeit fahren? 



contesssa schrieb:


> Mit dem Reifen aufziehen hab ich dann ein übles Problem gehabt, obwohl ich bisher dahingehend nie welche hatte. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie diese Reifen, hoffentlich halten sie, was sie versprechen.



Das erinnert mich an ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit Rennrad-Reifen 
Hatte mir ganz neue Laufräder gegönnt und dazu die allerbestesten Reifen aus den letzten Tests, und mich darüber gefreut wie bolle...Und dann kam das Aufziehen 
Ich hab mich mit meinem Freund zusammen bestimmt eine Stunde lang an einem Reifen abgemüht, inclusive Seifenwasser-Sauerei, abgebrochener Fingernägel und einem geschrotteten Reifenheber. Beim zweiten Laufrad gings dann gar nicht mehr. Da musste ich am Schluss die Peinlichkeit ertragen, mit dem ganzen Krempel zum Händler zu fahren. (Zum Glück) hats der aber von Hand auch nicht hingekriegt, nur mit einem Werkstatt-Reifenheber 

Das ist wohl Pech... Felge hat zufällig eine Toleranz ins +, Reifen hat eine Tolleranz ins -, und schon hat man den Salat 

Dann wünsch ich dir mal, dass der Reifen ganz lange hält, und der nächste Wechsel nicht so schnell kommt 



contesssa schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie es morgen hier aussieht, soll ja sogar wieder schneien



Hier ist es grade schon zugange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (24. Januar 2010)

Genau!Hatte zwei Heber fixiert und den dritten fast zerbrochen. War schon kurz davor, mit nem Schraubenzieher nachzuhelfen, aber da hat es mir um den neuen Schlauch leid getan.Sad wäre dann schon paradox, einen neuen Schlauch zu zerfetzenum danach einen unkaputtbaren Reifen drüber zu hebeln.
Ich war jetzt mal mit meinem alten Merida draußen um den neuen Sattel auszuprobieren. Für die Dienstwege ganz ok, aber lange Touren würde ich damit eher nicht beschwerdefrei überstehen...na, muss ich ja auch nicht, ist ja das Dienstbike!
Dann hoff ich mal, dass der Schneefall nicht über den Thüringer Wald weg kommt, damit ich nächste Woche meine Entzugserscheinungen kompensieren kann.
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2010)

Was ist es denn für ein Sattel?

Ich musste draußen aufgeben. Das schneit immer heftiger hier, und so langsam bleibts auch liegen bzw. friert an. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt immer noch hibbelig... entweder noch ne Laufrunde draußen :kotz: oder es droht der Ergometer :kotz::kotz:

LG, Nika


----------



## contesssa (24. Januar 2010)

Genau so seh ich das auch!
BezÃ¼glich des Sattels hab ich mich auf die Empfehlung meines HÃ¤ndlers verlassen, der meinte, dass dieser Sattel ( von dem ich mir nur gemerkt hab, dass er 34â¬ gekostet hat) ziemlich ok wÃ¤re. Da mein Bike meistens unbewacht drauÃen rumsteht und ich auch nicht lÃ¤nger als eine Stunde am StÃ¼ck darauf sitze, wollte ich einfach den alten sattel endlich mal ersetzen....Hab auch noch nicht an der Feineinstellung rumgebastelt, weil ich heute einfach nur mal FAHREN wollte. 
Auf meiner contessa hatte ich natÃ¼rlich beim Kauf einen knallharten scott-Sattel drauf....da hat es mir bei der ersten Tour nach einer Stunde schon irgendwas abgeklemmt!Ich hatte solche Schmerzen, dass ich kaum noch zurÃ¼ck gekommen bin.
Hab mir dann nen preiswerten Sattel montiert, mit dem ich gut klar komme. Ist zwar keiner fÃ¼r "harte Kerle" erfÃ¼llt aber seinen Zweck und das ist die Hauptsache, denke ich. Ich kann aber morgen noch mal schauen, wie das neue Teil heiÃt, vielleicht hast du ja schon negatives Zeug darÃ¼ber gehÃ¶rt


----------



## mangolassi (24. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten am Südhang fast 500 hm schneefreie Abfahrt, und ich hatte Sommerhandschuhe an! Von Neuschnee keine Spur. Und der Restschnee auf den Nordseiten ist schön griffig.
Euern Schnee könnt ich immernoch gut brauchen. So ist es halt im Süden


----------



## contesssa (24. Januar 2010)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte das Zeug runterbeamen!
Sommerhandschuhe....mir friert hier das Hirn ein


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Euern Schnee könnt ich immernoch gut brauchen.



Magst du nicht nen Laster schicken? Unseren kannst du auch gerne haben


----------



## mangolassi (24. Januar 2010)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, zwischen die Umzugskisten geht wohl nicht mehr viel rein in den Astra.


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass das Biken heute morgen durchaus mal wieder Spaß gemacht hat! Die Nacht über ist noch ordentlich was runtergekommen, so dass jetzt bestimmt wieder 10 cm Neuschnee liegt. Deswegen bin ich  quasi sofort bei Sonnenaufgang losgezogen, um in den Genuss unzertrampelter und -zerfahrener Trails zu kommen 
Hat sich richtig gelohnt, war aber auch extrem anstrengend.
Nur schade, dass der Spaß wohl schon wieder vorbei ist... auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sahen die Wege schon wieder mehr wie eine Mondlandschaft aus


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2010)

Mädels, heute müsst ihr eine Extrarunde drehen 
Von mir gibts jedenfalls keine Punkte. Hab mir gestern in der Kantine so richtig ordentlich den Magen verdorben und gammel jetzt im Bett rum 
Wenigstens gibts ja das Forum zur Unterhaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (29. Januar 2010)

Dann mal gute Besserung!Mehr als 4 Punkte werdens bei mir heute allerdings nicht.
das "den Schnee-gen-Süden-Schieben" hast du ja super hinbekommen, herrscht ja eindeutig Zufriedenheit. Hast du noch weitere Wetterzauber auf Lager?


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2010)

Danke!

Dann bemüh ich mich mal um 20° plus und Sonnenschein... abrakadabra


----------



## contesssa (29. Januar 2010)

Na, mal sehen...bis jetzt war das noch nix.
Aber ok, ist um die Zeit vielleicht etwas zu viel verlangt!


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2010)

ich glaub meine glaskugel ist kaputt 
hier regnets...


----------



## contesssa (29. Januar 2010)

Oooorr neee!!!Dann versuch es einfach mit Kaffeesatz!Das hat bei mir bisher auch immer funktioniert....


----------



## contesssa (30. Januar 2010)

In der letzten Zeit ist ja aus wettertechnischen Gründen von mir nicht so viel an Punkten rein gekommen, aber in der nächsten Woche wird das gar nix und dann nur täglich 2 im Nachtragshaushalt für alternative Sportarten. Scylla hat ja mit ihrem gefährt ordentlich Schnee gen Süden geschoben ( hoffe ich doch mal ), so dass ich die Woche auf Ski und Snowboard verbringe. Freu mich schon total...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2010)

Heute morgen habe ich doch tatsächlich den ersten Rennradler des Jahres gesehen. Und das ausgerechnet auf den Darmstädter Straßen, wo man mittlerweile nicht mehr unterscheiden kann, was noch Asphalt ist, und was schon Schlagloch. Echt grausam. Und dazu noch die matschigen Schneehäufen überall 
Ich habe jedenfalls nicht schlecht gestaunt, und wusste nicht so ganz, ob ich den guten Mann auf seiner dünnbereiften Carbonfeile jetzt bemitleiden oder doch eher bewundern sollte 
Besonders glücklich sah er jedenfalls nicht aus


----------



## contesssa (6. Februar 2010)

So, wieder eingeflogen...Mädels, es war soooo geil!Hab mir ein neues snowboard gegönnt und das ging richtig ab!Und dann die Blicke der Kerle am Lift, wenn die mitbekommen haben, dass da ne alte Frau unterm Helm steckt...ein Glück, dass ich in drei Wochen noch mal darf
Straßenmäßig sieht es in Bezug auf Bike hier gar nicht schlecht aus, diesmal scheint mehr Schnee im Süden runter gekommen zu sein, na, da gehört er ja auch hin!


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2010)

Skiurlaub *schmacht* ach, du hast es gut...
Wie haste denn das gemacht? Musst du gar nicht in die Schule? 

Wir haben auf der Arbeit mal wieder Strahlzeit. Heißt im Klartext, Nachtschichten  und das am Wochenende. Ich könnte schon wieder das :kotz: en kriegen.


----------



## contesssa (6. Februar 2010)

Naja, einer der Vorteile am Lehrerberuf ist eben, dass Schülerferien so ziemlich auch Lehrerferien sind. Ich hab die ganze Woche auch gestrahlt
Und in sieben Wochen ist schon Ostern...schon der gedanke daran zieht mir gerade die Mundwinkel auseinander!


----------



## jjules (6. Februar 2010)

irgendwie ist das ja schon unfair mit den Lehrern...
...ok.. aber auch nur irgendwie... was unterichtest du?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Naja, einer der Vorteile am Lehrerberuf ist eben, dass Schülerferien so ziemlich auch Lehrerferien sind. Ich hab die ganze Woche auch gestrahlt
> Und in sieben Wochen ist schon Ostern...schon der gedanke daran zieht mir gerade die Mundwinkel auseinander!



wusste gar nicht, dass schon wieder ferien waren... war doch eben erst weihnachten 

ich glaub, ich hab den falschen job


----------



## contesssa (6. Februar 2010)

Frag doch mal an irgendeiner Schule nach, ob du auch bei Physik mitspielen darfst....im Zuge der Umstrukturierung der Denkansätze hinsichtlich der Naturwissenschaften in Richtung Mittelalter darf doch heute sogar der Hausmeister ran, da hast du doch bestimmt richtig gute Karten.
Ok, Themawechsel sonst krieg ich nen dicken Hals und mein Blutdruck steigt!


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2010)

war doch gar nicht bös gemeint 
ich komm ja auch aus einer "lehrerfamilie" (mindestens jeder zweite ) nur waren in bawü letztens irgendwie keine schulferien... deswegen war ich halt überrascht. aber ist ja eh in jedem bundesland anders.

lass bitte den blutdruck unten... das ist gar nicht so ungefährlich bei jemandem, der fernöstliche kampftechniken beherrscht


----------



## contesssa (6. Februar 2010)

Hab ich doch gar nicht böse gemeint, sorry, wenn das so bei dir angekommen ist. Im Gegenteil, war eher ernst gemeint....In mehreren Altbundesländern ist man wirklich schon soweit gegangen, Leute mit technischem Beruf als Lehrkraft einzusetzen, weil es keine ausgebildeten Physiklehrer mehr gibt und es wohl auch nicht so viele werden wollen. Versteh ich zwar nicht, ist aber so. In BWB möglicherweise nicht, weil ihr dort wohl am meisten Kohle habt( ländertechnisch gesehen). In Thüringen gibt es ( noch) so viele von uns, dass sie uns nicht genug arbeiten lassen und ich zum Bleistift in die FH sockele, um mich auszulasten. Aber so in 3 -4 Jahren wird man auch hier völlig überrascht feststellen, dass die Ollen alle in Pension gehen....die können hier irgendwie nicht strategisch denken. Auch so ein Halsthema!
Naja, um das auszudiskutieren ist es a) schon zu spät und b) nicht die richtige Plattform....


----------



## mangolassi (7. Februar 2010)

Bei uns sind jetzt auch "Sportferien", nur nicht für mich. Die erste Arbeitswoche war hart, die Snowboardtour am Feldberg in der alten Heimat musste gestern trotzdem sein, und danach Wohnung streichen fühlt sich auch wie eine Alternativsportart an.
Ein neues Board hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (14. Februar 2010)

He, Mädels, gibts euch noch oder seid ihr eingeschneit???
War heute seit gefühlten 100Jahren wieder mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, allerdings nur auf Straßen, aber man ist ja bescheiden geworden. Am Freitag bin ich noch bei Schneefall zum Training gelaufen, weil hier wieder mal gar nix ging. Alles, was nicht irgendwie nach Hauptstraße aussieht, ist bei uns noch zugeschneit/vereist...aber ich hoffe, dass die Wettertussi Recht behält und ab Mittwoch endlich Tauwetter einsetzt.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2010)

Hab mir leider dank grauseliger Arbeitszeiten und -dauern und total unterkühlten Räumen (13°... ) eine fiese Erkältung eingefangen. 
Im Moment bin ich irgendwie außer Gefecht... hab vorhin grade mal 2 Stunden auf dem Ergometer geschafft und bin jetzt schon total platt


----------



## jjules (14. Februar 2010)

Oje, grad wenn man krank ist soll man auch mal Ruhe geben Scylla...
naja, aber das muß jeder selbst wissen.

Finde den Schnee langsam echt nervig... obwohl er nach wie vor gut für die Fahrtechnik ist, aber richtig Spaß macht's mir momentan nicht. Ist mehr Mittel zum Zweck. Was glaubt ihr wie schön das wird wenn man wieder Grip unter den Reifen hat, wenn man die ganzen "netten" Wege wieder fahren kann, so wenig Straße wie möglich fährt und.. aufpassen, jetzt kommts.... Sonne auf der Haut spürt!!! Oder gar in kurzen Klamotten biken kann. Das erscheint mir gerade wie ein schöner Traum.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2010)

Sonne 
Da sagst du was! Vor einem Monat wars ja noch ganz lustig, aber irgendwie steigt das Bedürfnis, sich mal eben in die Karibik wegbeamen zu können. 

Ich weiß schon, Sport und Erkältung etc... Ist nicht gerade intelligent, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht, nur so rumzuhängen. Da werde ich irgendwann so hibbelig, dass ich mich nur noch schlechter fühle. Zumindest dem Drang nach Draußen zu gehen habe ich tapfer widerstanden


----------



## contesssa (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin bei Erkältung usw. mittlerweile sehr vorsichtig, hab keinen Bock auf ne Herzmuskelentzündung zu Saisonbeginn! Ist bestimmt günstiger, für 2h einfach nur raus und gemäßigt zu Fuß zu gehen, als auf dem Ergometer rum zu hecheln. Aber wie jjules korrekt angemerkt hat, sind wir alle groß und müssen wissen, was für uns gut ist. Aber im Hinterkopf sind dann doch die Pferde, die vor die Apotheke ko....
Denn mal gute Besserung und uns allen viel viel SONNE


----------



## mangolassi (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon froh wenn ich nach dem arbeiten noch schaff was zu essen und mal hier rein zu schauen. Und dann soll ich am Samsatg noch zu irgendwelchen Geburtstagskaffeekränzchen
Ich nutz den Schnee solange er da ist und träum derweil vom biken, da ärger ich mich nicht so.


----------



## contesssa (17. Februar 2010)

Geburtstagskaffeekränzchen....da drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass dann mieses Wetter ist, da musst du dich nicht so ärgern.
Hier waren heute früh -12°C, ziemlich frisch auf dem Bike. Aber den ganzen Tag SONNE, da habe ich heute gleich noch ein Ründchen dran gehängt. Hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt mal so.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

Bei uns hat es heute auch endlich mal angefangen, anständig abzutauen 
Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es nicht gleich wieder kälter wird. 

Heute morgen bin ich das erste mal seit langem wieder mit ganz normalen Racing Ralphs statt Spikes oder Matschreifen gefahren... wusste gar nicht mehr, dass so ein Rad auch rollen kann 

Heute nacht wird dann gleich noch ein Mitternachts-Ride drangehängt, wenn ich hier endlich mal wegkomme.

PS: Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal nebenan im "Trainingslager" Fred reingeschaut? Je mehr es werden, desto lustiger wird's


----------



## Fie (18. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Heute nacht wird dann gleich noch ein Mitternachts-Ride drangehängt, wenn ich hier endlich mal wegkomme.
> 
> PS: Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal nebenan im "Trainingslager" Fred reingeschaut? Je mehr es werden, desto lustiger wird's



Wenn da mal nicht der böse Wolf kommt 
Ich hätte viel zu sehr Angst bei einem Mitternachts-Ride!!! 

Ich hab reingeschaut. Und mir auch die Links angeschaut. Aber...
da kann ich nicht mithalten bei diesen Gazellen...
ich würde mir sehr doof vorkommen! Und nein, ich steh nicht drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

Was denn fürn Trainingslager-Fred? Muss gleich mal schauen...Bei uns waren heute 10°C und ich bin mal seit langem wieder gelaufen. Außerdem hat mein Direktor grünes Licht gegeben für das Ladies. WE, da hat es nämlich mit unserer Abifeier eine Kollision gegeben. Aber mein Dirx ist einfach ein richtig Netter und sucht immer nach Kompromissen. hat man ja nicht so oft heutzutage.


----------



## Fie (18. Februar 2010)

Huch, ich habe den Thread verwechselt.

Ich meinte den, den Bergradlerin eröffnet hat.
Ein gutes Thema.

Fahrtechnikkurs und Anbieter etc.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

@contesssa
Cool dass du jetzt auch dabei bist 

Der Termin fürs Trainingslager ist ja noch recht offen... und soweit ich mich erinnere müssten um die Zeit ja auch mal Osterferien sein, oder?


----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

so isses Hoffe auf Schwerpunktsetzung Gelände...
Was ich noch fragen wollte: 13°C Raumtemperatur, arbeitest du da in der Kryotechnik??
Ich bin so froh, dass es jetzt langsam warm wird...war zwar ein irres Geplatsche heute, aber man kann zuschauen, wie dieses weiße Zeug verschwindet und hoffentlich erst mal nicht mehr wieder kommt.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte: 13°C Raumtemperatur, arbeitest du da in der Kryotechnik??



Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor 

Ist aber nicht so. Wir hatten mal wieder Strahlzeit, und da muss immer jemand dabeisitzen und auf die Geräte starren, damit auch nix schiefgeht... und die sind (ganz nach dem Motto: Kein Geld für die Wissenschaft) in einem Außen-Container hinter der Experimentierhalle untergebracht. Ne Klimaanlage gibts da, aber leider keine Heizung... und das ist kein Spaß, wenn einen nur eine Wellblechwand von der kalten Nachtluft trennt 

Waren übrigens gar alle, die mitgemacht haben, hinterher krank... und unseren Boss habe wir jetzt auch angesteckt. Deswegen wird jetzt  demnächst ein Heizstrahler installiert (hoffentlich)


----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

Brrr....kein Geld für die Wissenschaft, aber für Debattierklubs ist jede Menge da!kann ich auch ein Lied von singen. Wir haben bei uns im Physiksammlungsraum lauter passende Sprüche hängen und mein absoluter Favorit ist der von Friedrich II. : "Wenn ich eine meiner Provinzen zugrunde richten lassen wollte, ließe ich sie von einem Literaten regieren".
Damit ist wohl alles gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> "Wenn ich eine meiner Provinzen zugrunde richten lassen wollte, ließe ich sie von einem Literaten regieren".





Ich glaube, das brauch ich auch an der Wand. Zu treffend!


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht der böse Wolf kommt
> Ich hätte viel zu sehr Angst bei einem Mitternachts-Ride!!!



die wölfe habe sich alle vor mir versteckt 
sonst waren nur noch ein paar rehe und hasen unterwegs. war aber schön


----------



## contesssa (20. Februar 2010)

So, endlich mal wieder eine längere Tour gefahren, Straße zwar aber mit einigen Höhenmetern....da hab ich schon gemerkt, dass diesbezüglich einiges wieder aufgebaut werden muss. Aber die Saison geht ja glücklicherweise erst los
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> ....da hab ich schon gemerkt, dass diesbezüglich einiges wieder aufgebaut werden muss. !



So gings mir heute auch 
Das erste Mal seit längerem mal wieder crossen gewesen, und gleich mal auf den Allerwertesten gelegt beim abspringen. Die Spaziergänger fanden's zumindest witzig


----------



## contesssa (21. Februar 2010)

Neeeiiin!!!
Es schneit!!!


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

Hier auch :kotz: :kotz:

Dabei bin ich extra bei Sonnenaufgang aufgestanden und wollte ne große Runde auf dem Bike drehen. Scheibenkleister!


----------



## Fie (21. Februar 2010)

Also in Tübingen scheint die Sonne.

Es hat leicht geschneit, aber kaum der Rede wert!

Euch mal trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

*neid*

Schade, dass du grad kein Bike hast 
Mein "Hauptrad" ist im Moment übrigens auch geschlachtet und wartet auf den großen Saison-Anfangs Service. Wenn das mal nicht ein bisschen zu optimistisch war


----------



## Fie (21. Februar 2010)

Frag mal, wie mich das nervt, dass ich nicht fahren kann...
An meinem alten Pegasus ist auch die Schaltung hinüber. Das gleiche Dilemma wie am Kona. Die Gänge springen fröhlich im Kreis und lassen mich am Berg mal eben vom Bike kippen. Da ist an Absprung gar nicht zu denken, wenn man nicht weiß, wann die Gänge in die Gänge kommen wollen.

Mich nervt es gewaltig, diese Rumhocken und fett werden...


----------



## contesssa (21. Februar 2010)

Ich mach heute trotzdem noch was....jetzt ist es wenigstens von oben trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (21. Februar 2010)

He, nicht so pessimistisch!Was sagt denn die Werkstatt zum Schaltungsproblem?Wenn du nicht fahren kannst, geh doch zu Fuß, 3h zügig laufen bringen auf jeden Fall mehr als daheim rumhocken und sich ärgern. "Fett" werden hängt garantiert auch mit der Jahreszeit und den Temperaturen zusammen. Meine Körpermasse ist auch um 2kg höher als zu den saisonalen Höhepunkten. Aber momentan braucht man ja noch keine Bikinifigur....
Also, Fie, halt die Ohren steif und durch!
Heute musste ich mich dann doch etwas überwinden, 4°C und leichter Graupel auf der Höhe waren dann doch nicht so der Bringer. Am widerwärtigsten war dann aber die Abfahrt auf Asphalt! Aber wie wir alle wissen: wer hoch fährt muss auch wieder runter und momentan muss man sich eben verschwitzt wie man ist die Asphaltrampe runter stürzen. Berstig!!!


----------



## Fie (21. Februar 2010)

Ich war ja heute Mittag laufen. Aber laufen ist einfach nicht mein Ding, wenn man eine deformierte Hüfte hat. Es ging also fast schmerzfrei.
Ich habe keine Werkstatt. Und wenn, dann sind die nicht so sehr darüber erbaut, wenn ich mit einem fremden Bike ankomme. Leider. Und das andere Problem, dass ich mir das einfach nicht leisten kann! Ich bin froh, wenn ich mir das neue Bike vom Munde abspare und das im wahrsten Sinne.
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich im März alles zusammen habe, was ich für´s neue Bike brauche. Ohne die Hilfe und einer Verständlichkeit von einer hier angemeldeten Bikerin, bräuchte ich noch länger! Ihr gebührt ein große Batzen Dank!


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

@Fie halb so wild *rotwerd* 

Wenn das mit der Bikini-Figur nur so einfach wäre... ich werd immer eher im Sommer fett, weil ich einfach an den Eisdielen nicht vorbei komm 

Heute wars aber einfach nicht schön draußen. Von oben ist's hier auch trocken geworden, aber dafür windet es ziemlich, und der Matsch von unten ist leider auch nass 
Hab mich trotzdem noch zum Dämmerungs/N8ride rausgequält. Aber mehr weil ich's drinnen auch nicht mehr ausgehalten hab.


----------



## contesssa (23. Februar 2010)

Mir ist gerade auch nach ner Runde...aber hier schifft es schon den ganzen Tag und jetzt ist es auch noch dunkel...nicht dass das ein Grund wäre nicht zu fahren, weiß ich doch, scylla


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

ich hätte auch lust zu biken...

... statt dessen hänge ich rad-los in berlin rum


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Ooohhhh, Beileid! Wie lange musst du denn da bleiben?
Ist mir fast peinlich zu erzählen, dass ich heute im zweistelligen Temperaturbereich ( Celsiusskala) ne Runde gefahren bin. Mit der Schönheit! Wir sind zwar beide richtig naß geworden, weil das Schmelzwasser in breiter Front die berge runter läuft, aber trotzdem oder besser deswegen war es herrlich. Das Putzen hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Jetzt geht es bestimmt richtig vorwärts mit dem Frühling.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

Freitag Nacht gehts wieder zurück... 
und dann gönne ich mir und meinem dicken Liteville gleich noch ein Bike-Wochenende auf der Alb  
Ein bisschen Ausgleich braucht der Mensch. Manchmal kann Physik ja so öde sein, wenn man stundenlang davon erzählt bekommt. Dann doch lieber die experimentelle Erforschung der Fliehkraft in einem schönen Anlieger 

Schickst du den Frühling nach Süden? Biiiiitteeee


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Der soll doch angeblich schon dort sein, zumindest den Temperaturen nach ist der Norden momentan richtig am Ar...Ich fahre am WE nocmal nach Balderschwang snowboarden und dann ist wirklich endgültig Saisonbeginn. Kannst du mir bitte erklären, worin der Vorteil besteht, einen Cyclocrosser zu fahren? Ich dachte immer für querfeldein ist ein mtb am allerbesten??


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte erklären, worin der Vorteil besteht, einen Cyclocrosser zu fahren? Ich dachte immer für querfeldein ist ein mtb am allerbesten??



Das hat zu einem großen Teil mit Masochismus zu tun 

Ne, mal im Ernst: 
1. Vorteil - gutes Rennradtraining für Mistwetter, weil die Geo fast gleich ist und die Reifen mehr Grip haben
2. Vorteil: macht einfach Spaß, weil man eine absolut direkte Rückmeldung vom Untergrund bekommt
3. Vorteil: durch die Renngeometrie und die dünnen großen Räder ist man einfach unglaublich schnell

Nachteil: sehr schmutzig, anstrengend, nicht besonders freundlich zum Rücken (im Gelände) ... aber irgendwie ist es gerade das, was Spaß macht (kein Witz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Aber hat man nicht das Fully erfunden, um gerade diese Rückmeldung vom Gelände an den Rücken zu vermeiden? Gut, Traktion ist sicher auch ein entscheidender Grund, aber irgendwie fehlt mir jetzt ein Stück Phantasie, um die genannten Gründe als einsehbar zu deklarieren. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen mit einem Rennrad einen total vermatschten feldweg lang zu fahren...Vieleicht muss ich es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mangolassi (24. Februar 2010)

Was hältst du denn von dem Argument: mit dem Crosser kann man sich in 1,5 Stunden oder schneller so verheizen, dass man bei der Kälte nicht länger raus muss? Die Strecken muss man halt anders aussuchen als mit dem Bike, aber ich finde gerade wenn man mit Höhenmetern in der Umgebung nicht gerade gesegnet ist, kann mit dem Crosser viel Spass haben. In geselliger Runde natürlich noch mehr. 

Mein Rücken streikt komischerweise immer nur bei dem Geschaukel auf dem Fully.

Und scylla: Gibts in Berlin nicht einen tollen Pumptrack?


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Aber ne Schaltung hat so ein Teil schon, oder?Vorn zwei oder drei Kettenblätter?
Bei uns muss man einfach immer irgendwo hoch und runter, es sei denn, man fährt einfach den Saaleradweg lang. Und das ist ja nicht so spannend.
Rückenprobleme hatte ich bisher nur bei Mehrtagestouren wegen des zu schweren Rucksacks. Muss dieses Jahr einfach mal mehr Zeug nicht mit nehmen.
Das Argument mit dem Auspowern ist natürlich eins....


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Und scylla: Gibts in Berlin nicht einen tollen Pumptrack?



 wenn es einen gibt, werd ich ihn nicht kennenlernen 
hier ist hintern platt sitzen angesagt... konferenz von 9 uhr morgens bis 20 uhr abends 

mein crosserchen hat eine ganz normale rennrad-übersetzung: ultegra compact mit 50/34 vorne und 11-23 10fach kassette hinten.
natürlich ist ein fully viel komfortabler. aber dabei gehts beim crossen ja nicht. traktion hat man mit federung auch mehr, weil die reifen immer auf dem boden bleiben. für mich geht es da auch irgendwie um ein ganz simples, ursprüngliches "bikeerlebnis". du hast so ohne federung, mit schmalen reifen und einer im gelände etwas perversen übersetzung einfach keine kleinen "helferchen" mehr am rad, und musst alles über balance und anstrengung wettmachen. das hat was 
für ein minimales bisschen flex am bike hab ich mir trotzdem einen titan-rahmen gegönnt


----------



## mangolassi (25. Februar 2010)

Achwas, was fürn Crosser hast du denn ? Ich hatte mal ein Kocmo, aber am liebsten bin ich mit meinem ganz normalen Rennrad gecrosst, da ist die Geometrie noch etwas direkter. Dann fehlt dir eigentlich nur noch Mit-dem-Fixie-Crossen. Mir auch, ich hab mich den Hometrail nicht damit runtergetraut (trotz Bremse vorn). 

Zu schade um den Pumptrack, ich war letztens auch in Berlin und konnte nicht hin.


----------



## contesssa (25. Februar 2010)

War heute bei uns im "Fachgeschäft" und hab nach CC- Rädern gefragt. Antwort war: im Gelände kann man damit eigentlich gar nicht fahren, höchstens auf nicht optimal asphaltierten Straßen. Außerdem kämen die überhaupt erst in drei Monaten rein, weil nach so was Exotischem keiner fragt. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass in drei Monaten aber die Saison in vollem Gange sei, erhielt ich als Antwort, dass erst mal die Räder produziert würden, bei denen auch die Nachfrage da sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Achwas, was fürn Crosser hast du denn ? Ich hatte mal ein Kocmo, aber am liebsten bin ich mit meinem ganz normalen Rennrad gecrosst, da ist die Geometrie noch etwas direkter. Dann fehlt dir eigentlich nur noch Mit-dem-Fixie-Crossen. Mir auch, ich hab mich den Hometrail nicht damit runtergetraut (trotz Bremse vorn).



Ein Seven Mudhoney 
Ich hab mir den Rahmen mit recht steilen Winkeln zusammenbrutzeln lassen. Ist also viel wendiger als mein Rennrad 

Mit dem Fixie trau ich mich das aber glaub ich nie, trotz Bremse 



contesssa schrieb:


> War heute bei uns im "Fachgeschäft" und hab nach CC- Rädern gefragt. Antwort war: im Gelände kann man damit eigentlich gar nicht fahren, höchstens auf nicht optimal asphaltierten Straßen. Außerdem kämen die überhaupt erst in drei Monaten rein, weil nach so was Exotischem keiner fragt. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass in drei Monaten aber die Saison in vollem Gange sei, erhielt ich als Antwort, dass erst mal die Räder produziert würden, bei denen auch die Nachfrage da sei...



Ja, sowas hab ich mir auch öfter anhören müssen 
... mit den dünnen Reifen kann man eh nicht fahren... blabla... mit Rennradgeo im Gelände den Berg runter geht nicht... blabla... wer will denn sowas...
Als wir für meinen Freund einen Crosser gesucht haben, wollte ihm ein Händler sogar ein Mountainbike mit Slicks andrehen, und hat behauptet, das sei der einzige Crosser, den er kennt 
Ist halt leider einfach kein "Trendsport".


----------



## scylla (1. März 2010)

Ich muss mal wieder ein bisschen rumnörgeln und mich beschweren...
Jetzt haben wir sogar schon in unserem beschaulichen, verschlafenen Kaff Vandalismus! So ein paar Ar$**löcher haben mir am Sonntag die Autoscheiben zertrümmert . Aufgefallen ist es mir ... wie soll es anders sein... als ich mein Rad einladen wollte, für ein schönes verlängertes Bikewochenende auf der Alb. Das fällt jetzt natürlich auch noch ins Wasser, und den schönen Sonnentag heute darf ich bei Carglass und auf der Polizei verbringen


----------



## contesssa (1. März 2010)

Ohh, das tut mir wirklich leid!Da fragt man sich, was in der Köpfen einiger Zeitgenossen vor sich geht. Ich hoffe, du konntest es richten lassen...


----------



## scylla (25. September 2010)

Da sich ja so langsam wieder die Teams für den WP zusammenfinden, hab ich unseren Thread auch mal wieder aus den Tiefen des Forumskellers ausgegraben 

Seid ihr wieder dabei, Mädels?


----------



## Fie (25. September 2010)

Aber selbstverständlich! 

Muß ich ein neues Team erstellen oder wie funktioniert das jetzt?

scylla, du kannst natürlich auch erstellen!


----------



## Farna (25. September 2010)

Huhu,

darf ich mich auch wieder anschließen?!


----------



## Fie (25. September 2010)

Farna schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> darf ich mich auch wieder anschließen?!



Selbstverständlich!!!


----------



## scylla (27. September 2010)

@Fie & Farna

Cool, dass ihr wieder mitmacht! 

... und wer noch? contesssa, mangolassi... ?

Wie das genau läuft mit den Teams, also ob man ein neues Team aufmachen muss, oder ob das "alte" weiterbesteht  Noch kann man sich ja eh nicht anmelden. Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen. @Fie, ich wäre dafür, dass du als "Gründerin" auch wieder die Teamchefin wirst


----------



## contesssa (27. September 2010)

Ja, wäre auch wieder mit dabei...hab seit einem halben Jahr ne glückliche Prioritätenverschiebung im privaten Bereich und war deshalb erst mal weg vom Forum.
Freu mich aber wieder auf die Punktesammelei....das Wetter liefert ja schon einen echten Vorgeschmack.


----------



## Fie (2. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @Fie & Farna
> 
> Cool, dass ihr wieder mitmacht!
> 
> ...



Och, mir ist das wirklich nicht wichtig! Und ich bin nur noch fast am Wochenende am PC, da ich einen 12std Tag habe und oftmals auch mehr! Irgendwann, wird sich das alles bei mir eingespielt haben! Schaun wir mal. Ist echt okay, wenn du das Team gründest, falls ich den Zeitpunkt verpasse sollte! Danke sehr! 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (5. Oktober 2010)

Salü Mädels
Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich ziemlich unmotiviert bin, weil ich nach der Arbeit eigentlich zu gar nichts mehr komme. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo im Süden noch eine die etwas motivierter ist und mich vertreten möchte Ich will euch natürlich auch nicht hängen lassen und wenn sich niemand findet bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Grüsse
Lisa


----------



## tantemucki (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin auch wieder dabei. Die TAC steht nächstes Jahr mal wieder auf der to do Liste 

Wann gehts eigentlich los?

Angie


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Team kann beitreten, es ist offen


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2010)

beigetreten


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> beigetreten



Ich freu mich!!!


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2010)

beantragt


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

tantemucki schrieb:


> beantragt



selbstverständlich genehmigt!


----------



## Fie (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ein Plätzchen (Weihnachten kommt noch) wäre noch zu vergeben!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2010)

Soll ich mitmachen???
Ich mach doch mehr Wintersport als Biken und das gibt doch nicht viel Punkte, die Alternativen
Ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.

@Fie
was macht dein Job? Läufts gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (24. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Soll ich mitmachen???
> Ich mach doch mehr Wintersport als Biken und das gibt doch nicht viel Punkte, die Alternativen
> Ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Sei gegrüßt!

Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn du nur alternativen Sport betreibst - bist also herzlich willkommen! Ich werde auch nicht viel zum Biken kommen, aber ich bemühe mich!

Mein Job ist sehr anstrengend, so dass meine Woche nur aus arbeiten und schlafen besteht! Ansonsten, macht das Fahren einfach Spaß und ich bin noch nirgends hängen geblieben oder Ähnliches!


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Ich versuchs dieses Jahr mal mitzumachen....
natürlich nur, wenn die andern vom Team nichts einzuwenden haben 
 Mausoline


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

@Mausoline
Willkommen im Team. Dann wären wir ja also komplett! 

Ich hab mir gedacht, dass zum Einstieg schon mal ordentlich Punkte her müssen. Deswegen fliege ich ganz selbstlos und aufopferungsvoll zum Winterpokal-Start zum Biken in die Sierra Nevada und werde unter Qualen auf dem Rad die Mittelmeer-Sonne ertragen müssen. Hach, was man nicht alles für sein Team tut...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2010)

Mitgliedschaft beantragt
Ich werd mich mächtig anstrengen 



scylla, du wirst für uns schon mal ein gutes Polster anlegen


----------



## contesssa (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab bissel den Anschluss verpasst....wir sind also scylla, Fie, Mausoline, tante Mucki und ich?? Und wann geht das los mit eintragen?
Beneide dich, scylla...hier isses soooo trostlos und kalt. Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder so ein abartig langer Winter.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich jemand den Platz weggeschnappt 
war nicht meine Absicht, bin aber glaub ich noch nicht bestätigt...
Was machen wir jetzt 
Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie jetzt????Ich dachte, zu einem team gehören 5 Personen....hab ich da was verwechselt? Wenn nein, wen hab ich denn da vergessen?


----------



## Fie (30. Oktober 2010)

Schönen guten Tag!

Ähm contessa, ich konnte von dir keine Anmeldung für´s Team finden, nur von Mausoline. Sorry, ich bin unter der Woche nicht am PC, von daher habe ich jetzt Mausoline freigeschalten. Was machen wir jetzt?

Grüßle

Micha

PS: Farna ist noch in unserem Team, aber die habe ich schon letzte Woche freigeschalten...


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Fie, Contesssa

was soll ich tun, mich wieder raus löschen lassen????


----------



## Fie (31. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo Fie, Contesssa
> 
> was soll ich tun, mich wieder raus löschen lassen????



Wenn ich das jetzt wüßte!? Frag mal Contessa, ob sie eine Lösung hat! 
Ich habe halt dich freigeschalten, sonst stand da niemand...

Habe heute mich nach langer Auszeit (4 Wochen) wieder auf´s Kona gesetzt. War schön und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut lief. Der Winterpokal kann beginnen!


----------



## Farna (1. November 2010)

So, ich hab da mal unsere ersten Punkte für diesen WP eingetragen... 
hoffe ich bring diese Saison mehr zusammen als letzte - sollte aber machbar sein 

Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## tantemucki (1. November 2010)

Nach 3 Wochen Monstergrippe, war ich heute auch wieder unterwegs und hab gleich ein paar Pünktchen für unser Konto gesammelt


----------



## contesssa (1. November 2010)

Naja, hatte zwar gesagt, dass ich gern wieder dabei wäre, aber nun ist es halt nicht zu ändern.....schade eigentlich. Na, dann mal viel Erfolg, Mädels.


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Naja, hatte zwar gesagt, dass ich gern wieder dabei wäre, aber nun ist es halt nicht zu ändern.....schade eigentlich. Na, dann mal viel Erfolg, Mädels.



Wieso hast du dich denn nicht angemeldet? Ich kann ja nur freischalten, wenn ich eine Anfrage habe... Sorry


----------



## contesssa (2. November 2010)

Hab doch signalisiert, dass ich wieder gern dabei wäre....so wie letztes jahr. War mir nicht klar, wie ich es anders hätte machen sollen. Aber nun ist es ja so wie es ist und gut....


----------



## Fie (3. November 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hab doch signalisiert, dass ich wieder gern dabei wäre....so wie letztes jahr. War mir nicht klar, wie ich es anders hätte machen sollen. Aber nun ist es ja so wie es ist und gut....



Signalisieren ist ja okay, aber freischalten konnte ich dich nicht, weil du halt nicht dafür angemeldet warst.
Ist jetzt auch egal, der Ofen ist eh aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2010)

schade...
hatte am 31. ne super Tour mit 50km, fast 4 Stdn und über 900hm...das wären Punkte gewesen
am 1. wars dann halt ne kurze, aber wunderschöne Herbstschlammtour 



und jetzt....den ganzen Tag arbeiten, abends Kindergeld beantragen, Steuer machen..........


----------



## scylla (15. November 2010)

Hi Mädels,
ich melde mich wieder zurück unter den Lebenden 
Gestern nacht sind wir wieder aus der spanischen Sonne ins verregnete Deutschland eingeflogen, mit ordentlich WP-Punkten im Gepäck  Wird demnächst mal nachgetragen!
Jeden Tag neue Trail-Highlights in der Sierra Nevada bei strahlendem Sonnenschein... ich bin noch ein bisschen am Träumen... war absolut spitze! Nur einen Tag lang hat es uns komplett verregnet. By the way: Kann man eigentlich Marathon-Wandern durch die Gärten der Alhambra bei Dauerregen als alternative Sportart eintragen? 

Mal sehen, was der heimische Winter noch so bringt, und ob ich genug Klamotten finde, um mich hier noch nach draußen zu trauen. So ein bisschen verwöhnt bin ich ja jetzt schon


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2010)

ooh...Neid,
aber nur weil ich richtig doll flachliege und dieses tolle Wochenende nicht nutzen konnte.

Schön, dass es so toll war.
Das Marathon-Wandern war doch bestimmt wie Power-Walking, das könnte man doch auch eintragen, oder??


----------



## scylla (19. November 2010)

So, hab mal (zugegebener Weise etwas lustlos) meine Pünktchen aus dem Urlaub eingetragen 

Den Blick ins WP-Forum hätte ich mir dagegen wohl lieber erspart. Oh Mann, was da schon wieder für ein Ding draus gemacht wird aus dem Winterpokal! Ein paar unverbesserliche Deppen scheint's immer zu geben, die alles und jeden ins Lächerliche ziehen müssen und nur Müll eintragen . War das eigentlich letztes Jahr auch schon so schlimm, oder fiel es mir da nur noch nicht so auf? Wenn man mal ins allgemeine WP-Forum schaut, kann einem ja glatt die Lust an der ganzen Veranstaltung vergehen. Dass sich manche Zeitgenossen nicht einfach mal entspannen und ein bisschen Spaß an einer Sache haben können... zu gewinnen gibts ja eh nichts


----------



## Fie (21. November 2010)

scylla, schön, dass du/ihr wieder da bist! Hab dich schon vermißt und wollte schon nachfragen, wo du bleibst!

Das WP-Geplärre geht mir sonstwo vorbei! 

Leider kann ich wie schon erwähnt, nur am Wochenende Punkte sammeln. Hinzu kam, dass ich gestern den ganzen Tag fast damit beschäftigt war, meine Zugmaschine durch den TÜV zu bringen. Anschließendes Reinigen etc. 
Hinzu kommt noch, dass sie ein Kurbelarm gelöst hat und mächtig am Wackeln ist. Danach muß ich heute erst mal schauen, denn ich habe das beim letzten Fahren gar nicht gemerkt zwecks Mucke auf den Ohren . Der Umwerfer scheuert auch...

Mittagessen bei Muttern, 14 Uhr zum Kaffeeklatsch, wie soll ich dann mit dem fetten Ranzen biken?


----------



## scylla (25. November 2010)

So, der Winter kommt jetzt wohl definitiv auch zu uns 
Fürs Wochenende ist im Odenwald schon Schnee vorhergesagt... am liebsten würde ich mich unter einem ganz großen Berg Decken vergraben und erst wieder im nächsten Frühjahr vor die Tür gehen. 
Ansonsten ist bike-technisch bei mir eh gerade nicht viel los, zumindest bis der Umzug endlich geschafft ist 

Dafür hab ich mal ein paar Bilder aus dem sonnigen Spanien hochgeladen. Vielleicht motivierts ja ein bisschen...





mehr gibt's in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35555


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2010)

Neuanfang nach über 2 Wochen krank....
fang jetzt halt von vorne an, heute Winterwalking (und 40km weg läuft der Lift und die Loipen sind gespurt)

In diesem Sinne "Gute Besserung an alle, die grad krank sind"

Mausoline


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

ich erwarte ihre Fotos!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle wilden Ladies,
nach meinem "kranken" Beginn beim WP hab ich doch schon ne Menge schöner Touren, allerdings mit Schneegeräten, gemacht. Gestern bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen und keinem Schnee mehr hab ichs Bike wieder vorgeholt und mußte nach 2 Monaten Bikeabstinenz feststellen, dass das Schneetraining nicht ohne Effekt war, ich war gut drauf auf dem Bike.
So sind doch wohl Schneeschuhtouren und Skitouren sehr effektiv, die habe ich im WP als alternative Sportart eingetragen. Jetzt hab ich nochmals nach den Regeln geschaut und gesehn, dass Skitouren bei Langlauf eingetragen werden kann und dass dies auch von Teilnehmern so getätigt wird.

Was meint ihr? 
Kann und soll ich meine bisherigen Skitouren, immerhin mit bis zu 800hm, nachträglich noch ändern oder ist das doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. März 2011)

Sry Mädels, ich hab wohl die Eintragungen zu lange schleifen lassen. Wollte gerade nachtragen und musste feststellen, dass ich 1 1/2 Wochen vom Februar nicht mehr eintragen kann. Tut mir leid


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2011)

Hab schon gedacht ich bin der letzte übriggebliebene Mohikaner 

 Wenn jetzt alle wieder fit und im Lande sind können wir den Schlußspurt im Pokal doch noch gemeinsam durchziehen

@fie
wie siehts aus? gehts besser? Kannst du mal wieder eine (Frühlings)Runde genießen.

Ich fahr morgen in die Pfalz. Freu mich auf die schönen Trails.

Allen ein schönes bikiges Wochenende


----------



## scylla (24. März 2011)

Oh... morgen schon!
Wir wollen am Samstag vielleicht hin (in die Pfalz). Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben. Schade!

Lass mir noch ein bisschen was von den Trails übrig, wenn du drüber-shredderst


----------



## Fie (25. März 2011)

Der Husten ist weg. Ist klar, wenn der Winterpokal zu Ende ist 

Ich warte auf meine neue Scheibe, damit ich endlich wieder loslegen kann!
Ich hoffe und denke, dass der nächste Winterpokal um einiges besser wird!!!

Danke an euch!!!


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh... morgen schon!
> Wir wollen am Samstag vielleicht hin (in die Pfalz). Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben. Schade!
> 
> Lass mir noch ein bisschen was von den Trails übrig, wenn du drüber-shredderst



Hi Scylla,
das Biken war am Wochenende mehr Nebensache, mein Schatzi hatte Treffen mit seinen Nepal-Trekking-Kameraden. 
Wir haben 2 Touren im Bereich Albersweiler/Landauer Hütte gemacht. Es kamen trotzdem jeweils ca. 800hm raus und am Sonntag war der Trailanteil bestimmt 70%. 
Die Knackigen haben wir sowieso für Dich übrig gelassen, außerdem schaffen wir das in diesem Leben eh nicht mehr alles in der Pfalz abzufahren 

Wo seid ihr runtergedonnert?


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hi Scylla,
> das Biken war am Wochenende mehr Nebensache, mein Schatzi hatte Treffen mit seinen Nepal-Trekking-Kameraden.
> Wir haben 2 Touren im Bereich Albersweiler/Landauer Hütte gemacht. Es kamen trotzdem jeweils ca. 800hm raus und am Sonntag war der Trailanteil bestimmt 70%.
> Die Knackigen haben wir sowieso für Dich übrig gelassen, außerdem schaffen wir das in diesem Leben eh nicht mehr alles in der Pfalz abzufahren
> ...




Neustadt -> Nollenkopf -> Hohe Loog -> Kalmit -> 2x Kaisergärtchen -> Lambrecht -> Wolfsburg -> Neustadt

war auch ne schöne Runde, wenn auch zwischendurch ein bisschen arg flowig 
Nollenkopf und Wolfsburg sind aber echte Highlights!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Neustadt -> Nollenkopf -> Hohe Loog -> Kalmit -> 2x Kaisergärtchen -> Lambrecht -> Wolfsburg -> Neustadt
> 
> war auch ne schöne Runde, wenn auch zwischendurch ein bisschen arg flowig
> Nollenkopf und Wolfsburg sind aber echte Highlights!



Kaisergärtchen war ich noch net. Flowig oder arg blockig?? Hab von dem Eck noch keine so gute Karte.
Nollenkopf Richtung Zigeunerfelsen? Bestimmt auch arg blockig?
Ich habs dann öfters lieber flowig, da das mitm Hardtail doch sehr anstrengend wird.
Spätestens im Mai hat uns die Pfalz wieder.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

Zum Zigeunerfelsen sind wir nicht hingefahren. 
Aber der und Nollenkopf sind eher die "blockige" Variante. Aber halb so schlimm... das Treppen- und Fels-Gedöns ist nicht so lang. Dann schiebt/trägt man halt 5 min und danach geht's flowig weiter. 

von der kleinen Schutzhütte am Kaisergärtchen sind wir zwei Flowtrails runter:
Weißer Punkt (durchgängig sehr flowig mit Speed fahrbar) und Blau-Gelb (auch sehr flowig, aber bei einem Ausstieg auf einen Hauptweg muss man sich ein bisschen in Acht nehmen: steile Treppe). Den weißen Punkt sind wir dann auch nochmal hochgefahren... mehr als S1 kann's also nicht sein, sonst wäre ich da nicht hoch gekommen. 

Wolfsburg ist oberhalb der Burg mit dem Hardtail nur was für schmerzfreie Leute (Rumpeldipumpel ). Unter der Burg ist's ein schönes flowiges Wald-Trailchen zum Kehren Üben.


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ..... mehr als S1 kann's also nicht sein, sonst wäre ich da nicht hoch gekommen.
> 
> Wolfsburg ist oberhalb der Burg mit dem Hardtail nur was für schmerzfreie Leute (Rumpeldipumpel ). Unter der Burg ist's ein schönes flowiges Wald-Trailchen zum Kehren Üben.



das ist ja das Tolle in der Pfalz, dass man viele Trails auch gut hochfahren kann...
Kaisergärtchen und unterer WolfsburgTrail sind vorgemerkt.
Danke 

Kennst du Sommerbergtrail vom Hohe-Loog?


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

Der Name Sommerbergtrail sagt mir gerade nichts. Aber vielleicht bin ich's ja schon mal gefahren ohne zu wissen, wie der heißt...
Ist das ein markierter Wanderweg?


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Sommerbergtrail.....
> Ist das ein markierter Wanderweg?


Nicht markiert, graue Linie.Du kommst drauf von Hohe-Loog roter Punkt zu Bildstein,1. große Kreuzung wo weißer Balken schwarzer Punkt v.re kommt. 2.Weg links und gleich rechts ab. Kommt raus im Klausental, Richtung Klausentalhütte.
Viel Spaß


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nicht markiert, graue Linie.Du kommst drauf von Hohe-Loog roter Punkt zu Bildstein,1. große Kreuzung wo weißer Balken schwarzer Punkt v.re kommt. 2.Weg links und gleich rechts ab. Kommt raus im Klausental, Richtung Klausentalhütte.
> Viel Spaß



Dann werden wir uns das mal zu Gemüte führen, wenn wir wieder in der Pfalz sind. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2011)

Mein Winterpokal-Fazit



 an das Team

und Scylla natürlich für die vielen vielen Punkte

Platz 125 - Super 
Platz 77 für mich bei den alternativen Sportarten nach Zeit. Auch ein bißle 



Danke für die Motivation. 
Ich mach zwar immer viel Wintersport, aber so fit war ich Anfangs Frühling schon viele Jahre nicht mehr. Glücklicherweise hatte ich meine Grippe schon im November.

Nun wünsch ich vor allem all denen, die in den vergangenen Wochen noch so lange krank waren, einen tollen Bike-Frühling


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist wieder am Start?


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich tät mitmachen - mich hat das ja letztes Jahr sehr stark motiviert


----------



## Fie (15. Oktober 2011)

Gerne! 

Wann kann man denn anfangen mit eintragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

ich würd wieder mitmachen...
Aber kriegen wir überhaupt ein Team zusammen? Letztes Mal waren wir ja auch schon eine "zu wenig"


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2011)

Nein nein, letzte Mal war eine übrig und es gab Missverständnisse. 
Wir schaffen das!
Und wer zuerst fragt, ist dabei! 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Bin aus dem wilden Süden und wäre auch dabei - würde auch altersmäßig so passen .
Damit wären wir schon 4...

OK?


----------



## Chrige (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch aus dem Süden, falls ihr noch jemand braucht . Sonst schaue ich, ob es noch ein anderes neues Team gibt.
Altersmässig, keine Ahnung, wie alt seid ihr denn?


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

hey, klasse, dass die "Werbung" so gefruchtet hat 
Damit wären wir komplett?!

Süden ist so Definitionssache . Ich pass da glaub nicht (mehr) ganz so rein, aber die letzten beiden Jahre hat mich niemand deswegen rausgeschmissen, darum hoffe ich, dass ich diesmal auch geduldet werde als am nördlichsten Rand vom wilden Süden wohnende . Zumindest hab ich bis zur Volljährigkeit auf der schwäb. Alb gelebt, wenn das als "Ausrede" zählt.

Alter: 27
(aber das ist ja eher wurscht, oder?)


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2011)

Ach, dann bin ich ja mit meinen 34 Jahren ein paar Jährchen älter. Aber da es immer noch Leute gibt, die mich 25 schätzen, passe ich in dieses Team . Und sonst gilt mein Alter als Ausrede, dass ich nicht so viele Punkte sammle wie scylla . 
Habe kurz in den letztjährigen Winterpokal reingeschaut und scyllas Punkte gesehen . Bist du Profi-Radfahrerin???
Freue mich jetzt schon aufs Punktesammeln.
Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

nur bekloppt


----------



## Fie (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin 48 - hab einen stressigen Job, mit 9std Minimum - welche Ausrede würde bei mir nicht gelten? 

Ich werde mich für diesen Pokal mehr bemühen!!!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi Mitpokalerinnen,

freue mich auf entspanntes Punktesammeln mit Euch!

@scylla:  haha, gute Antwort! Wir werden uns bemühen Dir keine Schande zu bereiten. Bei bekloppt kann ich mithalten, bei den Punkten wirds wohl ne Differenz geben .
Ich würde sagen wir legen die Betonung des Teamnamens auf WILD und drücken bei Süden beide Augen zu!

Bin wie Fie auch deutlich Ü 40. Aber was sagt das schon... 

Wer meldet das Team an?

Grüße Lahmschnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde unsere alte Teamchefin und Teamgründerin Fie auch diesmal der Tradition folgend als Häuptling der Wilden vorschlagen... falls sie denn will?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Scylla, schließe mich Deiner Meinung an. *verbeug´ vor Fie*


Hugh!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd die Fie wohl altersmäßig unterstützen bzw. bin ihr noch was voraus, Lahmschnecke hilft da auch mit. Da müßt ihr Jungen euch mächtig ins Zeug legen  

Ich werd höchstens gebremst von meinen manchmal kaum zu kontrollierenden Hormonen oder vom Ehemann, der mich zu seiner Sicherheit als Bremse benutzt  
Scylla, du bist dann mal unser Zugpferd 


oder  ...hund 

       auf gute Teamarbeit 

Fie - *danke*


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> auf gute Teamarbeit



genau! Auf gute Teamarbeit! 

Wer wieviel Punkte "abliefert" ist ja letztendlich egal. Hauptsache, wir haben alle miteinander Spaß gehabt!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

@Mausoline: Da haben wir ein Stück Arbeit vor uns *schweißabwisch*... aber ich freu mich auch aufs Punkte scheffeln! Da kommt halt doch der Schwabe raus ... 

Wo ist Fie?? Seit heute kann man sich anmelden! Haaallooooo Fiiiieee...

Machts gut - wir müssen noch zwei Wochen durchhalten. Hier gabs heute Abend einen tollen Sonnenuntergang - bei Euch hats wahrscheinlich schon geregnet? Außer bei unserer Schweizerin, sie hat wohl auch noch ne Runde im Abendrot drehen können.

Grüßle!


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2011)

Tja, liegt bei meinen Arbeitszeiten leider nicht mehr drin noch bei Tageslicht eine Abendrunde zu drehen. Es wäre wirklich schön gewesen. War dann aber noch im Fitnessstudio auf dem Rad Intervalltraining machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

@chrige: Brrrr, Intervalltraining... aber chapeau für die Motivation dazu! 
Gruß


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ins Studio kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde *brrr*
Da geb ich lieber den dreifachen Wert eines Jahresabos im Fitnesstudio für warme Winterklamotten und Flutlichtanlagen für den Lenker aus 

Bei uns regnets übrigens tatsächlich seit ca. 7 Uhr


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2011)

Elternabend   gewesen......aber ich darf ja sowieso nix machen, also egal


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2011)

Morgääähn...

@Mausoline - was ist los? Verletzt? 

Schönen Tag Euch allen.


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist es jeweils eine Kombination von Fitnessstudio und gute Lichtanalage, warme Kleider...
Diese Woche habe ich leider so viel um die Ohren, dass ich Abends nicht mehr aufs Bike kann. Somit kann ich in der Mittagspause wenigstens im Fitnessstudio meine Kondition aufrecht erhalten.
Die Motivation habe ich allerdings im Moment nur, da meine Kondition in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie so gut war, wie im Moment und ich diese eigentlich während dem Winter nicht verlieren will .
Heute ist sportfrei angesagt. Am Abend gehe ich mit meiner Freundin einkaufen, da wir für morgen einen Fotoabend mit unserer Himalaya-Truppe organisiert haben. Und da meine Freundin und ich schon lange keine Klatsch und Tratsch-Session mehr hatten, hängen wir die nach dem Einkauf noch an.
Wünsch euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2011)

Himalaya... mit Bike oder zu Fuß? Egal wie, klingt spannend. Dann viel Spaß beim Fotoabend!
Ich geh heute Abend spinnen - und dann zum Lieblingsitaliener . Ist so Tradition geworden.

OT apropos Fotos: Mausoline macht auch immer coole Fotos - welche Kamera benutzt Ihr für unterwegs? Ich hab nur ne schwere Spiegelreflex, die ich zum Biken nie mitnehme, nur zum wandern ab und an.

Grüße


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Himalaya 2 Wochen mit dem Bike (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546009) und eine Woche zu Fuss.

OT: habe keine gute Kamera. Nehme meistens meine kleine Digicam mit, die Fotos lassen aber meist zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## Fie (19. Oktober 2011)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das mit dem Team anmelden noch nicht klappt?

Und bitte, keine Verbeugungen mehr 

Ich freue mich trotzdem!


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2011)

Jep, hab's gerade ausprobiert. Wenn man mal testweise auf "Team gründen" klickt, kommt nur der Hinweis, dass die Saison noch nicht aktiviert sei. Heißt also noch warten...

@Lahmschnecke
ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Kompakt-Knipskiste für die Hosentasche. Vielleicht mach ich ja dann mal mehr Bilder. Irgendwie ist beim Biken nie Zeit fürs Knipsen, und hinterher ärgere ich mich dann, weil ich doch gerne ein paar "Erinnerungsfotos" gehabt hätte. So eine Wechselobjektiv-Kamera, wie mein Freund eine hat, macht zwar tolle Bilder, aber die wäre mir erstens zu schwer/sperrig und zweitens zu teuer um sie immer dabei zu haben.

@Chrige
viel Spaß beim Shoppen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2011)

@chrige: *auch verbeug´* Toller Link und beeindruckender Bericht - sorry dass ich Dich nicht gleich erkannt habe, Dein Bericht ist ja noch nicht so alt ;-). 

@scylla:Bei gemeinsamen Ausfahrten knipst auch mein Mann mit dem Erfolg dass ich auf den meisten Bildern zu sehen bin, vorrangig in irgendwelchen unvorteilhaften orangenen Regenjacken, mit nem knallroten Kopf, verschwitzt und mit Dätschfrisur. (Naja, es gibt auch ein paar nette Fotos...) Eigentlich bin ich der Photograph, aber eben nicht beim Biken. Mal im Nachbarthread anfragen, womit die Damen knipsen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mal im Nachbarthread anfragen, womit die Damen knipsen.



Hab ich schon im TechTalk, damit auch die Herren ihren Senf abgeben können  Ich befürchte, das wird mal wieder teurer als geplant... immer diese verflixten Ansprüche 


... vorhin mein neues (altes) Laufrad vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens abgeholt... jetzt mit Chris King Nabe  ... die muss heute abend unbedingt noch ein bisschen durch den Wald surren, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Zeit dafür habe


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns schneits . Komme langsam in Stimmung für den Winterpokal...


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Bei uns schneits . Komme langsam in Stimmung für den Winterpokal...



jetzt schon? 
wie hoch wohnst du denn?


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Wohne auf 440müM. Ok, es waren nur die ersten Schneeflocken des Winters und es ist auch nichts liegen geblieben . Es war heute trotzdem ein ziemlicher Schock. Eigentlich ist es jedes Jahr dasselbe und trotzdem denke ich jedes Jahr "jetzt schon???".


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2011)

Auch bei uns gestern Abend Schnee ! Und es war a....kalt, brrrr.
Aber zum WE soll es wieder wärmer und sonniger werden.
Trotzdem hab ich gestern meinen Augen nicht getraut. So schnell kanns gehen  - vor zwei Wochen noch in kurzen Hosen und kurzem Trikot auf dem Tremalzo gestanden... und nun Schnee. Dazu ne Frage: Was fahrt Ihr für "Winterreifen" (nicht am Auto!)?

Schönen Tag und frohes Schaffen!


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2011)

das erinnert mich daran... die Winterreifen aufs Auto schrauben muss ich auch noch, vor's auch bei uns "zu spät" ist. Gleich nach Fahrradbremsen entlüften und Fenster putzen meine absolute Lieblingsarbeit 

Winterreifen fürs Fahrrad sind Gott sei Dank noch genug im Keller:
- bei Eis: Nokian Extreme Spikes
- im Schnee: Maxxis Wetscream 60a für vorne, Maxxis Advantage oder Conti Mountainking für hinten
- normal: Conti Baron vorne, Maxxis Minion R hinten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2011)

Das sind halt die Profis - für jedes Wetter mind. ´nen Reifensatz ... ich fahr halt die Conti Spikes im Winter bei Schnee + Eis. Letztere auch nur auf dem alten Corratec, das Speci bleibt bei Schnee im Stall. Scylla geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass Du auch für jedes Wetter ein anderes Pferd hast? Oder wechselst Du laufend die Reifen?

Fensterputzen hab ich geoutsourced - hab bei Sprossenfenstern eingeheiratet, da ist Fenster putzen ne üble Strafarbeit... 

@chrige - ja, das war Winterpokal-Feeling gestern Abend - war beim Spinning richtig motiviert . Leider verschenkte Punkte .

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass Du auch für jedes Wetter ein anderes Pferd hast? Oder wechselst Du laufend die Reifen?



Nope, beim Schmuddel-Siff-Wetter darf nur noch das Hardtail raus (oder der Cyclocrosser). Aber ich klau den anderen Bikes die Laufräder, so dass ich dann statt Reifen wechseln nur die LRS im Hardtail umstecken muss.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2011)

Meine Winterreifen heißen Schneeschuhe, Langlaufski, Tourenski, Alpinski  fürs Bike hats noch keine gereicht



Mausoline schrieb:


> .......... Außerdem bin ich verletzt (worden). Wahrscheinlich nur eine Prellung, aber sehr schmerzhafte im Schulter/Halsbereich. Mein Schatzi und Seilpartner ist gestern beim Klettern aus der Tour gestürzt
> 
> da ein Tritt nicht festgeschraubt war und u.a. auf mich geprallt, aber zum Glück hab ich gut gesichert und er ist nicht auf den Boden geknallt. Es hätte viel Schlimmeres passieren können.


Vom Osteopath ("Ich weiß, das ist sehr schwer für dich") Empfehlung für absolutes Sportverbot noch ca. 1 Woche. Ich hab immer noch ein dickes Brustbein-Schlüsselbeingelenk und bin mir nicht sicher, obs nur ne Zerrung ist, aber die Schmerzen werden weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2011)

Autsch 
Na zum Glück ist das glimpflich ausgegangen!

Gute Besserung! Ich wünsch dir, dass es doch nur geprellt/gezerrt ist, und die Schmerzen bald verschwinden!


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2011)

wird schon, zum Start bin ich wieder fit....ääähhh d.h. muss ich mich wieder fit machen 

zum Thema Kamera -
Schatzi und ich haben jeder eine Panasonic DMC-LZ2 bzw. LZ5 mit 6x optical zoom und 5 bzw. 6 mega pixel, schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber für unsere Zwecke ausreichend. Werden in der Schutztasche nochmals extra festgemacht und mit Karabiner oder Schlaufen an Rucksackträger- oder Gürtel befestigt, so hat man sie beim Sporteln immer zur Hand. Bei großen Touren gibts dann Fotos aus versch. Perspektiven, da ich meist nach vorn oder von oben herab  und mein Schatzi nach hinten fotografiert. Für kurze Filmchen mit nicht so guter Quali reichts auch. Die Spiegelreflex bleibt dafür meist im Schrank.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

So, ich hab jetzt mal kurzen Prozess gemacht, und mir eine Sony HX5V (Schnäppchen ) bestellt. Mal sehen, was der Fummel-Test besagt. Wenn sie mich sofort begeistert, darf sie bleiben. Wenn nicht, geht's am WE doch mal ins Fotogeschäft um der Konkurrenz auf den Zahn zu fühlen.

So langsam kommt auch in Darmstadt Winterpokal-Feeling auf. Das war ja eisig gestern Nacht im Wald  Also doch schon die dicken Softshell-Klamotten rauskramen! Dabei hatte ich nach dem nasskalten Sommer wenigstens auf einen etwas längeren milden Herbst gehofft


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns war gestern Abend Sauwetter - kalt, Regen, windig... brrr. Dunkel wars auch . Chapeau wer da zum Biken geht! Hab die Pizzeria vorgezogen, was dem Winterpokal-Kampfgewicht natürlich nicht förderlich war. Aber lecker!
Heute braucht man ne Nebelleuchte am Rad - und irgendwie will sich die Suppe gar nicht lichten. Dabei soll doch die Sonne scheinen! Wenns nicht besser wird ist Studio und Sauna angesagt, danach Sofa. Seufz! 

Ich hoffe bei Mausoline ist auch so Sch...wetter, dann muß sie sich wegen der sportlichen Zwangspause nicht so grämen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2011)

Blauer Himmel, Sonne, kalt, kratzen 

Werd heut mittag mal ein Spaziergängchen machen und ich sammel nebenher Touren


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

Regen und "Suppe" haben wir Gott si Dank nicht. 
na ja, blauen Himmel aber auch nicht gerade...
Aber das WE soll ja ganz passabel werden, wenn man mal von den Temperaturen absieht. Nur mein Schatz muss leider arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2011)

http://host4.guenzburg.de/html/user_de_WebcamMarktplatz.html

Mitleidsbekundungen werden angenommen ;-)


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

aber wenn man sich die Eintrübung wegdenkt ein hübsches Städtchen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja... bayerische Kleinstadt und Preise wie in München (wegen LEGOLAND). Aber nette Hometrails und in die Berge sowie an den Bodensee ist es nicht weit! 
See ist wichtig, denn wenn ich nicht bike schippere ich mit meinem Boot über den See. Oft geht auch beides: erst biken und dann segeln und schwimmen.
Bei Mausoline weiß ich dass sie an Seilen hängt wenn sie nicht auf dem Rad sitzt. Wahlweise mit und ohne Stein auf dem Kopf. Oder durch die Wildness des Schwarzwaldes stapft und tolle Photos macht. Was macht der Rest im wilden Süden wenn kein Bike zur Hand?

Grüßle


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Was macht der Rest im wilden Süden wenn kein Bike zur Hand?



kein Bike zur Hand...? Unvorstellbar  
Trübsal blasen und Frust schieben 

Na ja, ich hab mal angefangen mit Klettern, aber das ist wieder eingeschlafen, weil ich im Winter keine Lust auf die Halle hatte, und es im Sommer irgendwie so schwierig war, was zu organisieren. Wenn's ganz übel ist wettertechnisch geh ich ab und an Laufen. Das geht ja schließlich immer. Wetterabhängig werde ich mir diesen Winter vielleicht auch mal neue Langlaufski gönnen. Letztes Jahr hab ich die Anschaffung so lang vor mir hergeschoben, bis der Schnee wieder getaut ist . Diesmal hab ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich mir welche kaufe, sobald der erste Schnee liegt. Die alten Gurken gehen leider gar nicht mehr und die Schuhe machen mir nur Aua an den Füßen, weil es ganz billige Plastik-Dinger sind, die auch schon anfangen mürbe zu werden.


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir zuhause scheint es langsam besser zu werden http://en.swisswebcams.ch/webcam/1292514623-Aussicht-vom-Zugerberg-und-Römerberg-(6301-Zug)_Weather
Aber ich arbeite im grössten Nebelloch der Schweiz


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe dieses Jahr nach 20 Jahren aufgehört Basketball zu spielen. Da war neben 2 Trainings pro Woche und während der Meisterschaft einem Spiel neben Biken nicht viel Zeit für anderen Sport. Aber prinzipiell bin ich fast für alles zu haben. Krafttraining gehört zu meinem regelmässigen Trainingsprogramm. Sonst nach Lust und Laune: Snowboard, Squash, Laufen, Schwimmen, Inline Skaten... Bin auch für sportliche Aktivitäten zu haben, die ich nicht wirklich kann (Fussball-, Eishockeyplauschturniere, Wakeboarden,...). Ich probiere auch gerne mal was neues aus. Dieses Jahr möchte ich eigentlich auch mal auf die Langlaufskier. Mal schauen, ob dies neben allem anderen auch noch drinliegt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2011)

Oh wie schön, See UND Berge! 

Ja klar, laufen geht immer. Und langlaufen mag ich auch wieder anfangen. Hab ich früher viel gemacht, aber da ich lange in einer ziemlich schneefreien Gegend gelebt habe war Wintersport irgend weit weg. Seit ich wieder in Bayern lebe (seit 5 Jahren) gehen wir wieder Ski fahren. Aber meine bessere Hälfte schüttelt beim Wort "Langlaufen" immer den Kopf. Mausoline, gib uns mal nen Tip oder nen Link was bei Langlaufski grade up-to-date ist. Skaten und klassisch. Schon mal Danke.

Ha, der Nebel lichtet sich! Na bitte, geht doch!


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2011)

Langlauf  ich up to date   
Ich bin geborene Ski-Alpinerin 

 
und bin nur in der Langlauf-Hochburg aufgewachsen. In meiner Jugend wurde da mal versucht mich umzupolen, aber ich hatte da nix drauf. Angefangen hab ichs viel später als Ausgleich und um in Ruhe im Wald zu cruisen und es ist für mich immer noch mords anstrengend, allerdings für die Kondi super  Meine Runden drehe ich auf ca. 30 J. alten Skiern, mit neuerer Bindung und irgendeiner Microfläche mittig oder auf einem Schuppenski, ca. 7 Jahre alt, der aber nie richtig läuft (der Kommentar eines Überholenden bergab "Hast du Reisnägel gewachst?" ) und immer rattert, wahrscheinlich bin ich zu schwer. Mit klassisch kommt man weiter, da kann man sich auch mal selber ne Spur machen, Skatingloipen sind nicht überall vorhanden.
Also Tipp vom Profi - ins Fachgeschäft, gut beraten lassen, Paket oder Auslaufware kaufen, oder zum Versuch ausleihen


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mit klassisch kommt man weiter, da kann man sich auch mal selber ne Spur machen, Skatingloipen sind nicht überall vorhanden.



Skating-Loipen sind leider auch bei uns Mangelware. Schade eigentlich, da mir Skating vom Bewegungsablauf her mehr liegt und auch mehr Spaß macht. Aber was bringt's wenn man es nicht tun kann...? Also werden's wohl für mich doch wieder "klassische" Ski für den Fall, dass ich tatsächlich dieses Jahr noch welche kaufe. 

Wochenende gut überstanden alle zusammen? 

Bei uns ist ja Gott sei Dank noch kein Schnee-Rutschen angesagt, sondern nur "Nuss-Rutschen" (nervt aber mindestens genauso... wer kam eigentlich auf die blöde Idee, mit Buchen und Eichen wieder aufzuforsten? Manchmal wären mir Fichten doch lieber )


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2011)

Team-Gründung ist freigeschaltet...
Dein Auftritt, Fie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Oktober 2011)

Morgäääähn...

haaallooooo Fiiieee - es geht los!

Langlauf: Sorry, Mausoline, dachte irgendwo was von Dir mit Langlauf gelesen zu haben... so Dinger mit Mikrozeugs in der Mitte habe ich auch noch... könnte man ja für den Neu-Anfang wieder rauskramen. Im Allgäu gibts Loipen genug (wenns Schnee hat ), auch zum skaten. Letzteres ist vom Ablauf her irgendwie "runder" - aber meine Knie mögen den Seitwärtsdruck nicht so sehr. Kreuzband geschädigt.
Ach ja hab gelesen dass Du Dich seit einigen Tagen über Deine neue versenkbare Sattelstütze freust  schon ausprobiert? Ich hab auch eine und geb sie nienienie mehr her!

Schnee+kalt: Bei uns war es am Samstag saukalt, ab Mittag schön sonnig (da war Gartenarbeit angesagt, muß auch mal sein), am Sonntag nur saukalt und Nebel. Kachekofen an und Sofa. Das ganze WE kein Sport (zumindest nichts was diese Bezeichnung verdient) - seufz.

Heute Abend Laufen + Wirbelsäulengym. Noch ist hier Waschküche...

Euch allen eine gute Woche!
Grüßle


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2011)

Fie ist bestimmt am Arbeiten und ich glaub nicht, dass sie Internetanschluß im Lkw hat 

Langlauf mach ich ja, geht ja auch mit den alten Latten. Wenns bei uns mal genug Schnee hat, dann dreh ich bei uns aufm Berg selbstgemachte Runden, zu den gespurten Loipen muss ich auch erst mit dem Auto anfahren. Ja und je nachdem: Wetter, Schneehöhe, Laune kommt dann das entsprechende Wintersportgerät zum Einsatz.
Aus Erfahrung möcht ich hier mal anmerken, dass Skitouren und Schneeschuhgehen mit Langlauf unbedingt gleichzusetzen sind (ich trag dies dieses Mal auch dort ein), von der Anstrengung und vom Konditraining viel besser als Laufen (Joggen) 

....und die versenkbare Sattelstütze wird leider erst ausprobiert, wenn ich wieder fahren darf. Muss das diese Woche abklären und hoffe, dass es nächste Woche gutes Fahrwetter gibt. Ich möcht so gern nochmal zum Pfalztrailen


----------



## Fie (24. Oktober 2011)

Gesagt - getan - ihr seid dran 

Und es ist richtig, kein Internet im LKW 

Ich freue mich!!!


----------



## Fie (24. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Gesagt - getan - ihr seid dran
> 
> Und es ist richtig, kein Internet im LKW
> 
> Ich freue mich!!!




PS: Facebook sei dank, sonst hätte ich es gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2011)

Fie........und du wirst jetzt doch ab und zu hier reingucken müssen, um deine Punkte einzutragen 

Hab mich angemeldet...eigentlich könnts losgehen


----------



## Chrige (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch angemeldet!!! Von mir aus kanns auch losgehen. Ich merke, dass bei mir die Motivation nicht gerade gut ist.
Am Freitag: "Das Wetter ist schön, ich könnte eigentlich aufs Bike... Ach nein, es ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu kalt."
Am Sonntag: "Auf dem Berg wäre ich über dem Nebel, könnte eigentlich mit dem Bike rauf... Ach nein, bin viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu müde"
Ich denke, ich brauche unbedingt eine Motivationsspritze in Form von "Das gibt aber sounsoviele Punkte" 
Heute war ich wenigstens im Fitness, meine Intervalleinheiten abspulen. Morgen und übermorgen habe ich eine gute Ausrede, da ich geschäftlich zu euch rüber, sprich nach Frankfurt, muss. Eigentlich nur morgen geschäftlich. Am Mittwoch bleibe ich gleich noch und gehe shoppen (vom guten Eurokurs profitieren ).
Donnerstag habe ich jetzt aber fix zum biken abgemacht. Der Kommentar von meinem Freund (der übrigens nicht biket) war, dass ich endlich meine neue Regenjacke und mein neues Licht amortisieren soll .
So, ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Woche und freue mich schon aufs Punktesammeln.
Gruss aus der Schweiz.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2011)

@Fie
danke!
Hab auch gleich Mitgliedschaft beantragt 

@Chrige
Ausreden gibt's nicht!
Wenn du dein Bike mitbringst, nehmen wir dich morgen mit auf die Feierabendrunde zum Frankenstein. Ist ja gar net weit von Frankfurt


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2011)

@scylla


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie hat uns jetzt die Knips-Ambition gepackt  (...wenigstens was zu tun den Winter über). Darum sind wir gestern schon wieder weniger gefahren, als dass wir mit der Kamera rumgespielt haben (Ok, ich war das Testobjekt, darum bin ich schon gefahren, aber immer nur dieselbe "Test-Treppe"). Schon faszinierend, diese Kamera... ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, die wir seit einem halben Jahr mit rumschleppen, ohne sie zu kennen 
Wirklich überzeugend ist nichts davon geworden. Aber hat ein bisschen was von moderner Kunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Oktober 2011)

Doch ich habe eine Ausrede. Habe heute Abend ein Geschäftsessen mit dem Kunden in Frankfurt .
Die Fotos sehen gut aus . Wie trägt sich die Maloja Hose? Habe sie auch schon mal im Netz angeschaut. Ist die wintertauglich?

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

Schade! Aber wenn du nochmal in der Gegend sein solltest, musst du unbedingt Zeit fürs Radeln einplanen 
Sind zwar keine Alpen hier, aber so ein bisschen was haben wir trotzdem zu bieten.

Na ja, eigentlich wollten wir keine Geisterbilder machen, sondern sowas mit einem Lichtschweif (Langzeitbelichtung) und dann einem einigermaßen scharfen Biker dahinter. Braucht wohl noch etwas Übung, wie man die Blenden/Verschluss-Zeiten, Isozahl, Blitz, etc. richtig einstellt und dann noch mitzieht.

Die Maloja Hose ist super. Wenn man was Warmes drunterzieht auch für Minusgrade tauglich. Vor allem sieht man halt nicht aus wie eine Lycra-Presswurst 
Für ganz kalte Tage und/oder fürs Langlaufen hab ich mir jetzt noch die Maloja Skydiver bestellt. Sollte hoffentlich demnächst eintrudeln.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Oktober 2011)

DANKE, Fie - so, ich jetzt auch angemeldet! Damit sind wir komplett. Auf gute Zusammenarbeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@chrige: Dieses Ich-hab-tausend-Ausreden kenne ich auch - aber das Punkte sammeln hilft da ungemein! Viel Spaß beim shoppen, berichte mal über Deine Erungenschaften! Am Donnerstag wirst Du laut Wetterbericht wohl die Reckenjacke testen können!
@scylla: Hm, ja, interessante Photos - hat schon was ;-) Am Schweif könnt Ihr noch etwas arbeiten, länger belichten oder schneller fahren *wegduck* Ich bin vor lauter Gartenarbeit am Samstag nicht zum Digi betatschen gekommen und hab die Nikon auch mal so bestellt - ist aber noch nicht da.
@Maloja-Hose - hab ich auf den Tipp hin auch bestellt, zumal sie ja auch für andere Aktivitäten zu gebrauchen ist. Schaun wir mal. 
Hoffentlich gehts bald los mit dem Punkte scheffeln - hab gestern wieder ganze 5 Punkte "verschenkt"!

Mädels, machts gut!


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo, so langsam könnt's losgehen 

Gott sei Dank mussten wir unseren Herbst-Bike-Urlaub im sonnigen Süden von Ende Oktober (eigentlich geplant) auf Anfang Dezember verschieben. Dass es mit Oktober nicht geklappt hat war im Grunde genommen also gar nicht blöd gelaufen, sondern planvoll so gelegt, damit es Punkte für den Winterpokal gibt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gescheit von Dir!  
Mein Winterpokal-Mitstreiter im letzten Jahr war im Dezember in La Palma, und es hat ihn 10 Tage zugeschüttet. Da war dann nichts mit vielen Punkten. Aber ich wünsche Dir bestes Bikewetter - vor allem bleib´ unfallfrei! 
Übrigens nette Photos von Dir im "Einsatz" - Nachbarstrang. Schon mit der neuen Pixelbüchse? Ich werd´ auch mal ein Photo rauskruschteln, damit Ihr mich auch mal sehen könnt - aber wie gesagt: nomen est omen!

Grüßle


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn die "neue" doch nur endlich mal kommen würde 
bin schon ganz hibbelig und will sie ausprobieren! das im nachbar-fred ist mit der NEX von meinem freund.

hmmm, jetzt hast du mir aber hoffnung gemacht für TF 
na hoffentlich schüttet's uns nicht zu!!! *knockonwood*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte Dich nicht beunruhigen - das wird schon passen mit dem Wetter - immer brav den Teller leer essen! Bis TF ist ja dann die neue Kamera dabei - wir freuen uns auf Bilder (nicht wahr, Mädels?).


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> wir freuen uns auf Bilder.



dito, freu mich auch auf deine (und von den anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Oktober 2011)

Kämpfe mit dem Upload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zwei Bilder haben es irgendwie auf mein Benutzeralbum geschafft. Allerdings keine große action, nur uphill. Ich mühe mich weiter... bin wohl zu blöd oder zu alt oder beides


----------



## Chrige (26. Oktober 2011)

Nein, nein, bei mir hat es auch nie geklappt und plötzlich funktioniert es wieder mit dem Hochladen. Hat wohl etwas mit der Kiste und der Internetverbindung zu tun.
So, war jetzt heute Marathon-Shoppen (zählen hier auch Punkte ). Och Mann, im Moment lohnt es sich wirklich für uns in Deutschland einzukaufen. Es ist maximal halb so teuer wie hier. Ich glaube ich verschiebe alle meine Shoppingaktionen nach Deutschland. Biketechnisch habe ich mir eine Unterhelmmütze (oder wie diese Dinger heissen) von Vaude und ein Thermoleibchen von Odlo gegönnt. Da ich doch einige Bikekleider habe und leider noch nicht die Erfahrung machen konnte, ob mir noch was für den Winter fehlt, habe ich noch zugewartet mit anderen Sachen. Zudem war mein Koffer schon mit neugekauften Kleidern voll .
Im Dezember fahre ich aber noch für einige Tage nach Berlin. Bis dann werde ich eine Liste zusammen haben, was ich noch brauche (und einen grösseren Koffer mitnehmen)
Scylla: Ich bin leider nicht oft geschäftlich in deiner Gegend. Ich war nur in Frankfurt, da ich an die Messe und mit einem Kunden danach essen gehen musste. Falls ich aber ein anderes mal wieder in der Gegend sein sollte, werde ich mich melden und Zeit zum biken einplanen. Ich kenne die Gegend auch ein bisschen, da mein Freund zwei Jahre in Limburg an der Lahn wohnte und wir eigentlich uns dort niederlassen wollten (ich habe sogar auch einige Monate dort gewohnt). Leider bin ich dann jobtechnisch nicht fündig geworden und bin somit in die Schweiz zurückgekehrt.
So, morgen geht's ab auf die Biketour. Was rät ihr mir kleidungsmässig? Bin vorallem obenrum etwas unentschlossen, was ich tragen/mitnehmen soll.
Liebe Grüsse,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ein langärmeliges Wollshirt mit innen Frottee von Patagonia, mein bestes Stück. Das begleitet mich die ganze kalte Jahreszeit bei allen Sportarten draußen. Da drüber eine Softshelljacke.
Viel Spaß.
Ich werd morgen nochmal die Ärzte um Rat fragen, das Gelenk ist immer noch dick, geschwollen oder


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Oktober 2011)

Powershoppen in Berlin (und das noch "um die Hälfte") - mich packt der blanke Neid! Weihnachtsbeleuchtung am Ku´damm... Weihnachtsmarkt an der Oper (nett!)... brauchste noch Tips??

Wetter morgen auch in CH nebeltechnisch noch unschlüssig... am WE solls dann ja fast sommerlich werden, vorausgesetzt der Nebel lichtet sich. Ansonsten Bike verladen und in höhere Lagen... Viel Spaß morgen und tu´Dir nicht weh!

@mausoline: Geduld, Geduld... blöder Tip, ich weiß es, aber die Erfahrung... kurier es aus, sonst quälst Du Dich den ganzen Winter. Gute Besserung!

Guats Nächtle!


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2011)

@Chrige
herzliches Beileid zum Shopping Trip 
... und viel Spaß auf der Radl Tour heute!

kleidungsmäßig: Zwiebelprinzip und großer Rucksack mit mindestens Softshelljacke für Pausen, Regen- oder Windjacke als Windschutz für die Abfahrten, Arm- und Beinlingen drin. 

@Kamera:
ich hatte mir jetzt mal für relativ schmales Geld die Sony HX5V bestellt (Vorjahresmodell). Gestern aus der Packstation gefischt. Den Begrabsch-Test hat sie gut bestanden, sie darf also bleiben! 
Die Tasten sind gut bedienbar, auch mit Handschuhen. Nicht zu viele Funktionen und ein schneller gut funktionierender Autofokus, also Schnappschuss-tauglich. Das Menü ist für alte Sony-Nutzer eigentlich intuitiv... das Handbuch ist ohne eines Blicks gewürdigt zu werden gleich ins Regal gewandert. 
Was mich bei der Kamera überzeugt hat: Sie hat einen einigermaßen brauchbaren Weitwinkel (25mm im Kleinbildformat, was man nur bei wenigen Kameras in der Preisklasse findet), eine gute Optik, "nur" 10 MPixel bei einem für Kompaktkameras sehr großen und flotten Exmor Sensor (den Hype nach immer mehr Pixeln kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen... lieber weniger Pixel auf einen großen Sensor verteilt als viele Pixel auf einem Mini-Sensor, wird dadurch lichtstärker, also bessere Bilder... und als A0 Poster will ich die Bilder ja eh nicht ausdrucken ), brauchbare Serienbildfunktion mit drei Geschwindigkeiten bedienbar über einen eigenen Knopf (man kann also sehr schnell von Einzel- auf Serienbild umschalten, ohne aufs Wählrad schielen zu müssen), manuell einstellbare Belichtungszeit (wichtig für Sportaufnahmen), hochwertig verarbeitet, liegt recht gut in der Hand.
Negativ: kein USB-Port, sondern nur HDMI (d.h. im Urlaub muss man extra das Kabel dafür mitschleppen oder einen Cardreader), der dann auch nicht mal abgedeckt ist  (werde ich wohl eine Folie drüberkleben müssen);  der Akku ist nur extern zu laden (also noch ein extra Ladegerät, das mitgeschleppt werden will); nur zwei Blenden auswählbar.
Im Großen und Ganzen im Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen für einen ähnlichen Preis sehr gut /sinnvoll ausgestattet, und im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz derselben Klasse nicht schlechter aber halb so teuer 
Gegen die NEX gehalten ist die Kamera zwar eher ein schlechter Witz, wenn man sich mal die Geschwindigkeit und die doch recht beschränkten Funktionen anschaut, aber der Vergleich ist eh unfair da meine Anforderungen eher in Richtung "klein und günstig" gingen.


----------



## Chrige (28. Oktober 2011)

Hey Ladies! Gibts eigentlich Extra-Punkte für extrem anstrengende Biketouren? 
Gestern Abend bin ich also wiedereinmal zu unserem Biketreff. Vor vier Wochen war ich das erste mal dort, konnte nun aber leider die letzten drei Wochen nicht mit fahren. Vor vier Wochen hatten sie meine Freundin und mich in die mittlere Gruppe eingeteilt und ich bin gerademalso mitgekommen.
Nun gestern, schon beim hinfahren, kam mir der Gedanke, dass es nun wohl wegen der Kälte etwas weniger Leute dort haben wird, und dass es somit wohl nur zwei Gruppen geben wird. Kaum war ich beim Treffpunkt angekommen, wurde mein Verdacht bestätigt. Wir waren zwar immernoch ca. 20 Leute (meine Freundin und ich die einzigen zwei weiblichen). Sie entschieden zwei Gruppen zu machen, eine gemütlichere und eine schnellere. Im gleichen Atemzug schaute der Guide uns an und meinte, dass wir mit der schnelleren Gruppe mitsollen und dass keine Widerrede geduldet wird . Ok, die schnellere Gruppe sind alles Jungs, die an Marathons teilnehmen. Als ich dann die Strecke hörte, dachte ich, dass es wenigstens nicht sooooooooo viele Höhenmeter geben wird.
Wir sind dann um ca. 19:00 los gefahren. Na ja, das Tempo bis zum Berg (ca. 15km) war für mich eher ein Sprint. Immer schön über 30km/h. Ich war schon ziemlich kaputt als wir am Berg ankamen. Der Aufstieg war zwar steil aber nicht zu lange. Mein Asthma hat mir aber einen Streich gespielt, so dass ich eine Stelle schieben musste und die Jungs wohl eine Weile oben auf mich warteten. Oben angekommen gab es eine herrliche Aussicht über das Lichtermeer. Danach ging es im rasanten Tempo die Trails runter. Ich liebe Trailsfahren bei Nacht. Runter konnte ich das Tempo der Jungs halten .
Danach ging es einen Trail am Fluss entlang, wo der Sprintmodus wieder eingeschaltet wurde. Ich war dann ziemlich froh, dass der Weg zurück an meiner Wohnung vorbei führte, so dass ich mich ausklinken konnte.
Heute habe ich das erste mal seit langem wiedereinmal Muskelkater vom Biken. Aber es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und ich denke, dass ich mich nächstes mal vielleicht wieder der schnellen Gruppe anschliessen werde (diesmal mit dem Asthmaspray im Rucksack).
Noch eine Frage: Heute schmerzen mir die Hände. Vor allem der Daumen der rechten Hand. Könnte dies an meinen neuen Handschuhen liegen, die noch etwas "unbeweglich" sind? Vorher bin ich 3 1/2 Jahren mit den gleichen Kurzfinger Handschuhe gefahren. Oder kann es auch sein, dass die neuen Handschuhe etwas zu klein sind? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Liebe Grüsse und ein schönes Wochenende!
Christine


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2011)

so ein blöder Tag heut. Gestern wollte ich nochmal zur Orthopädin, weil das Gelenk noch dick ist - AB sagt Do. und Fr. zu. Dann versuch ich Osteopath zu erreichen, ist erst heut wieder da und ruft mich mittags an: Oh, das gefällt ihm gar nicht, da stimmt was nicht, könnte auch angebrochen sein, ich soll unbedingt nochmal zum Arzt und röntgen lassen. Klasse! Freitag mittag. Da fällt mir unsere Spezialklinik ein, ich ruf an: Wir haben heute mittag keine Praxis mehr, ich soll am Montag erst wieder zu meiner Ärztin, sonst krieg ich keinen Termin....
warum passt manchmal einfach gar nix zusammen  und das Wetter ist sooo schööön.
Ich hab totalen Frust


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2011)

ich leide mit dir!
Ist ja echt blöd gelaufen! 

Ich drück die Daumen, dass doch nichts gebrochen ist! (Und dass du wenigstens am Montag gleich einen Termin bekommst.)
Wird schon wieder! 
Aber bis dahin, schon dich, auch wenn's schwer fällt. Nichts, dass du als alles noch schlimmer machst oder die Heilung verzögerst, wenn du die Füße nicht still halten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Oktober 2011)

`morgähn!
@mausoline: Ich fühle wirklich mit Dir, habe am Donnerstag an Dich gedacht, ob Du wohl gute Nachrichten vom Knochendoc hast. Obwohl ich im Krankenhaus arbeite und gute connections zu Fachärzten habe stehe ich oft vor dem gleichen Problem. Kein Termin, ab Freitag mittag zu. Das ist echt zum :kotz:.  Hast Du noch arg Schmerzen? Ich drück´ Dir die Daumen dass es nicht so schlimm ist. *tröst*

@chrige: Erst mal Hut ab dass Du bei den Jungs mitgehalten hast. Vor allem bergab , das zählt doppelt! Ich selber bin nicht der "Gruppenfahrer" aus genau diesem Grund: Ich verfalle der Gruppendynamik (eigener Ehrgeiz?) und gehe es viel zu schnell an, bin auch gleich frustriert wenns nicht so klappt und lass mich hetzen, was widerum den Puls in die Höhe und die Laune in den Keller treibt und Fehler auf Trails provoziert. Das Ergebnis ist dann meist auch Frust und Muskelkater. Allerdings: Wenn Du das durchhälst bist Du im Frühjahr topfit - von den Punkten nicht zu reden . Kannst ja je nach Laune abwechseln: Mal mit den Langsameren (bissle gemütlich ist auch mal schön und gibt die gleichen Punkte!), mal mit den Profis - je nachdem wie das persönliche Wohlbefinden grade ist.

@Fie: Wie siehts denn bei dir grade aus? Hast Du Zeit Dich mal aufs Radl zu schwingen?

Bei uns ist derzeit mal wieder dicke Suppe - aber wir werden uns heute auch noch in die Sättel schwingen, der Sonne entgegen!

Machts gut!


----------



## Chrige (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Laune hat es mir am Donnerstag eigentlich nicht vertrieben. Soviel hintendrein kam ich ja nicht. Und ich habe mir einfach gesagt, dass jemand ja der letzte sein muss . Das Problem ist einfach, dass seit gestern meine Schulter ziemlich schmerzt und mein Daumen immernoch weh tut. Ich tippe (v.a. bei der Schulter) auf eine Entzündung. Ich wollte eigentlich heute nochmals auf einen Berg, habe mich dann aber entschieden, meinen Körper besser etwas zu schonen. Das Wetter wäre zwar soooo schön . Meine Bike-Freundin ist aber auch etwas angeschlagen und hat sich auch fürs schonen entschieden. Ich hoffe auf schönes Wetter nächstes Wochenende, so dass ich eine längere Tour einplanen kann.
Mausoline: Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen (na ja den einen schone ich noch etwas), dass es nichts allzu schlimmes ist und dass du bald wieder aufs Rad kannst.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Fie (29. Oktober 2011)

Liebes Team (zweiter Versuch)

ich bin Gesten als Notfall am Auge operiert worden, weil sich mein Augenproblem verschlechtert hatte. Vor 4 Wochen war noch kein Loch, nur eine Nerzhautablösung vom Glaskörper. Wäre ich am Mittwoct nicht dazu genötigt worden endlich in die Klinik zu gehen, wäre ich womöglich auf dem rechten Auge erblindet. Dabei hat man bei mir noch den grünen Star festgestell. Weiss jetzt nicht, wie lange ich außer Gefecht bin. Fangt also bitte schon mal fleißig ohne mich an. Und, es geht mir gut. Sehe zwar aus wie ein Zombie, paßt ja aber irgendwie zu halloween. 
Macht euch keine Sorgen,mir geht es gut und ich bin nicht alleine. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2011)

*DANKE* euch 
Das Blöde ist, dass ich keine Schmerzen mehr habe, aber ich setze diesen Arm bisher auch noch nicht unter Druck oder Zug. Wie bei einer Bänderdehnung merkt man aber bei einigen Bewegungen, oh da ist was. 
Ich hab mich natürlich im I-net schlau gemacht. Brüche, Verrenkungen gibts hier äußerst selten, dementsprechend kennt sich wohl auch kaum einer aus  
...aber dies Gelenk ist äußerst häufig anfällig für Blockaden (ist auch bisher bereits einer meiner Schwachpunkte gewesen) die nicht nur Nackenbeschwerden und Kopfschmerzen verursachen, sondern auch in den Arm ausstrahlen, z.B. Tennisarm (alles schon gehabt) - 
@Chrige ich kann dir homöopathisch Arnica und Rhustox gegen Entzündungen empfehlen und probier aus was besser ist kühlen oder Wärme (Nacken?) und übrigens 30km/h und dann Berg hoch  wär ganz und gar nicht meine Geschwindigkeit
@Fie
Ich heul hier rum und du  
aber sonst hörst du dich gut an  wann bist du wieder fit?

Allen ein schönes Wochenende und unserem Lazarett kein Frust mehr und schnelles Fitwerden


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2011)

@Fie
oh, das hört sich aber böse an!
Gott sei Dank ist alles gut gegangen, so wie es sich anhört. Irgendwas an den Augen ist ja richtig übel. Was musste denn gemacht werden? Kann man so ein Loch einfach wieder irgendwie zukleben, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? (sorry für die Neugierde)
Dass du so optimistisch und fröhlich bist, finde ich toll! Du bist tapfer 

Ganz schnelle gute Besserung, auf dass alles wieder ganz gut wird! 
Wir halten solange die Fahne hoch für dich, Häuptling Fie


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Oktober 2011)

Fie - Du bist doch ein echter Häuptling! Gute und schnelle Besserung!Jawohl -Fahne hoch!

Chrige: Bedingt durch eine Schulter-OP (Bankart-Läsion) vor knapp zwei Jahren, einer sitzenden Tätigkeit und zunehmenden Alters habe ich oft Probleme mit starken Verspannungen im Hals- und Schulterbereich. Vor allem lange schnelle Radtouren in der Ebene (Fahrtwind!) sind kontraproduktiv, da der Nackenbereich gerne auskühlt und durch die "eintönige" Haltung verkrampft. Da hilft nur ein wirklich gutes Unterhemd, das im Nacken hoch schließt und ein Trikot oder Jacke mit hohem Kragen. Und die Haare hoch, weil sie beim Biken klatschnaß werden und dann den Nacken noch zusätzlich kühlen (aber Du hast ja glaube ich kurze Haare?). Mir hilft Wärme ganz gut und spezielle Übungen für den Nackenbereich. Ich hatte gestern zwei Ski-Unterhemden (Kurz- und langärmelig) und meine Vaude-Softshell-Jacke und ein Halstuch an - hatte keine Probleme.
War übrigens ne  g... Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - hat breites Adrenalin-Grinsen ausgelöst. Für Fie sind wir den "Indianer-Trail" (heißt wirklich so) gefahren. Bin auf einer naßen Wurzel ausgerutscht und hab mir den Lenker ins vordere Schambein gerammt - war schön als der Schmerz nachließ...

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag - kuriert die Wehwehchen, seid tapfer  - Fahne hoch!
Gruß


----------



## Chrige (31. Oktober 2011)

@Fie und Mausoline: Gute Besserung euch beiden. Hoffe, ihr seid beide bald wieder auf den Beinen.

Ich habe mich jetzt das Wochenende lang geschont und meine Schulter/Nacken ist schon fast wieder ok. Ich werde das nächste mal bestimmt mein Thermoleibchen tragen, da ich auch denke, dass es eine Entzündung vom Fahrtwind ist.
Heute mittag gehe ich noch ins Fitnessstudio, da ich heute Abend leider keine Zeit für eine kurze Tour habe. Bin einfach noch etwas unsicher, ob ich Kraft oder Intervall machen soll. Ich denke, die Kraft kommt dran. Dann bin ich heute Nachmittag auch noch für etwas zu gebrauchen .

Wünsche Fie und Mausoline eine schnelle gute Besserung und scylla und lahmschnecke viel Spass auf den Trails.

Gruss


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir heute auch nur laufen (hoffentlich reicht das Licht noch - wer hat diese bekloppte Winterzeit erfunden?? ) und Studio :-(

Kann mir jemand nen Tip für ne gescheite Lenkerlampe geben? Einfach nur EINEN Tip - habe null Ahnung von Fahrradlampen. Und Wald ist bei uns zwangsläufig immer dabei. Hab schon Tech-Fred gelesen aber nur Bahnhof verstanden.

Gruß an alle die heute arbeiten müssen.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> GruÃ an alle die heute arbeiten mÃ¼ssen.




falsches Bundesland 
trotzdem Danke fÃ¼r den GruÃ! 

@Lenkerlampe
EIN Tipp ist schwierig!
Was wÃ¤re denn dein Budget (Max)?

Lupine Wilma ist natÃ¼rlich top, am besten mit der weitwinkligen Optik... dafÃ¼r teuer
Hope ist auch ein guter Tipp. Ich hab die Vision M4 (damals gekauft, weil es die breite Optik von Lupine noch nicht gab, und ich eine breitere Ausleuchtung haben wollte)... nicht so teuer wie Lupine, dafÃ¼r nicht so "wertig", nicht so guter Service und schwerer 
Die Hongkong-Lampen sind wohl der Prei/Leistungs-Tipp. Mit Garantie, Ã¼berarbeitet und mit "EU-Service" von Magicshine, ansonsten von Dealextreme direkt aus Hongkong bestellen (billiger, aber im Garantiefall steht man potentiell dumm da, und Zoll/Versandzeiten sind ein GlÃ¼cksspiel)

Warum Lenkerlampe?
Wenn du dir nur eine Lampe kaufen willst, nimm lieber eine Helmlampe!
Davon hast du im Endeffekt mehr, selbst wenn du eine nicht so lichtstarke Lampe haben willst. 
Die Lupine Piko kann ich nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen! DafÃ¼r gibt' eine Helmhalterung (wird gleich mitgeliefert) und optional auch eine Lenkerhalterung oder eine Kopf-Halterung (ohne Helm) zu kaufen. SchÃ¶n klein und leicht, stÃ¶rt also nicht auf dem Kopf 
Wenn du dazu noch fÃ¼r kleines Geld eine P7 Taschenlampe aus Hongkong am Lenker kombinierst (das kommt incl LadegerÃ¤t und Lenkerhalterung auf gerade mal knapp Ã¼ber 30â¬), solltest du fÃ¼r Nachtfahrten schon mal gut gerÃ¼stet sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke Scylla, die Preise hauen mich um... *jaul*
Hab grad neue Ski (alpin) gekauft und ne ordentliche Winterhose zum Biken u.a. , ne warme stadttaugliche Jacke für den echten bayerischen Winter, Rock und Pulli fürs Büro... ICH BIN SO PLEITE!! 
Mal schauen ob ich nen Sponsor finde...


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

ja, die Teile sind nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig! Leider 
Wenn man etwas sucht, womit man halbwegs anstÃ¤ndig abseits der groÃen gut beleuchteten StraÃen fahren kann  ist man ratzfatz jenseits der 200â¬. Es gibt zwar auch Lampen fÃ¼r 50â¬, aber die sind leider meistens eher unter die Kathegorie "Funzel" bzw. Notlicht einzuordnen. D.h. man kommt damit noch irgendwie auf breiten Wegen nach Hause, wenn einen die Dunkelheit Ã¼berrascht, aber alles andere macht damit definitiv keinen SpaÃ!

Wenn grad gar nichts geht, wÃ¼rde ich mir an deiner Stelle erst mal was billiges aus Hongkong holen:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/spider...lumen-led-flashlight-with-strap-1-18650-19767
zusammen mit der Halterung
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/universal-bicycle-mount-22mm-32-8mm-15342
Ersatzakkus
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/trustfire-protected-18650-lithium-battery-2500mah-2-pack-blue-5790
LadegerÃ¤t
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/digital-li-ion-18650-battery-charger-6105
und Euro-Steckeradapter
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529

Sollte preislich noch sehr gut machbar sein, auch wenn der Wechselkurs nicht mehr ganz so super ist.
Das langt erst mal fÃ¼r einfache Trails oder wenn man nicht ganz so schnell ist (Downhill heizen ist zwar nicht wirklich drin, und macht auch keinen SpaÃ). Ich hab die P7 fÃ¼r den Crosser oder als Billig-Licht zum in den Rucksack schmeiÃen fÃ¼r den Urlaub auch. Ist zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Lupine, aber fÃ¼r das Geld top. Da kann man schon was damit anfangen. Auf jeden Fall besser als das, was du im Radladen fÃ¼r 100â¬ aufgeschwatzt bekommst 

Wenn die Kasse dann wieder voll ist, oder ein Sponsor in Sicht, kannst du dir ja ne Piko holen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie der Name schon sagt bin ich nicht ganz so schnell... und den Chinesen trau ich nicht so über den Weg... Aber wenn dann doch richtig und so ne Billigfunzel für den Notfall hab ich schon. Heute gibts Gehalt! Vielleicht gibts bei nem Kauf im Dopelpack Rabatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - meine bessere Hälfte hat so ein Vorkriegsmodell mit 1,5 kg-Akku - das wäre doch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk!
Gibts auch Nebelscheinwerfer? Wäre heute von Nöten...

@mausoline - gibts schon was Neues? 

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo lahmschnecke!
Ich habe mir dieses Licht vor ein paar Wochen geleistet:
http://www.mt-solution.ch/produkte/mt-light.html
Letzten Donnerstag habe ich sie das erste mal ausprobiert und war sehr zufrieden. Sie kam fast an die Lupine Wilma ran, die die Cracks montiert hatten. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie es mit dem Wechselkurs aussieht, da es sich um eine Schweizer Firma handelt. Im Preis inbegriffen sind Lenkerhalterung, Helmhalterung, Halterung für den Kopf (als Stirnlampe zu tragen), Akku, Aufladegerät und Verlängerungskabel.
Die Jungs der Firma sind übrigens selber Biker.
Ich bin mit dieser Lampe das erste mal bei Nacht einen Trail runtergefahren als hätte ich Tageslicht .
Ach ja, Intervalltraining überstanden und die Schulter hat sich dabei definitiv gelöst. Jetzt schmerzt nur noch der Daumen .

Übrigens, bei mir war letzten Donnerstag auch Nebel und das Licht hat funktioniert


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

ähm, @Chrige, ich will ja hier keine wilden Vermutungen aufstellen, aber das MT-Light sieht für mich auch nicht anders aus als das, was Magicshine tut:
Hongkong-Lampen zusammenstellen, etwas aufhübschen, und mit Garantie "vor Ort" verkaufen  Vergleich's mal! 
Ist halt die schweizer Variante zu schweizer Preisen 
(also Klartext... wahrscheinlich hättest du dasselbe Teil mit derselben ursprünglichen Herkunft für ein Drittel des Geldes bekommen, wenn du in D "geshopped" hättest 
http://magicshine.eu/ )


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2011)

Auch Danke, Chrige! Von den Kosten her gleich der Lupine Piko (bei Kurs 1,20). Schweiz sollte auch kein Problem sein, meine kleine Schwester wohnt in Winterthur.

Mädels, sind wir bekloppt? Bei Nebel und Dunkelheit und kalten Temperaturen nen Trail mit nen Fahrrad runter... bei Scylla und Dir läuft das unter "bekloppter jugendlicher Leichtsinn" - bei uns anderen unter Alterswahnsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (31. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, das könnte sogar noch sein. Sieht zwar nicht 100% gleich aus, aber doch seeeehr ähnlich. Na ja, da frage ich doch mal nach. Jetzt habe ich sie aber schon und werde sie auch nicht mehr umtauschen...


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

...wahrscheinlich nicht 100% gleich. Aber wenn man mal auf das Bildchen auf dem Karton schaut, ist ja irgendwie schon alles klar, wo das Zeug ursprünglich her kommt 
Soweit ich weiß, nehmen die Leute von Magicshine die Hongkong Lampen als Basis her. Die werden dann noch ein bisschen auseinander gerupft und problematische Teile / Schwachstellen beispielsweise ersetzt oder verbessert. Eben so, dass sie es sich erlauben können, Garantie darauf zu geben 
Die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten, also ob die Helmhalterung dabei ist, welches Ladegerät, welcher Akku, etc. ist auch Sache des Importeurs.
Ich vermute mal, MT wird das ähnlich machen. Darum auch die etwas andere Zusammenstellung im Komplett-Paket.

@Lahmschnecke
ein bisschen wahnsinnig sind wir doch alle, oder?
Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallole,
ich war beim Arzt
...und ich war biken, 
zwar überwiegend Teerwege, aber 2 Stunden ohne Schulter/Armprobleme  und bei sooo schööönem Wetter. Ich hab den Herbst ganz tief in mich reingezogen 
Das Gelenk ist voll in Ordnung, voll beweglich, die Kapsel und die Bänder sind mehr oder weniger verletzt, d.h. Probleme kanns noch lange damit geben. In 2 Wochen soll ich ruhig mal wieder klettern und sonst muss ich einfach austesten. Downhill (ich bin ja nicht wahnsinnig  ) lieber bleibenlassen. Da hab ich mir gedacht ich versuchs mal mit radeln um zu testen, ob die Haltung und der Druck sich schon bemerkbar machen und top  bis jetzt ist alles gut - und mir gehts schon viel besser.

Morgen werden wir schön brav ne Wanderung in der Pfalz machen 

@Chrige
schau mal nach Retterspitz im I-net, soll ein Wundermittel sein

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. November 2011)

Mausoline, das sind ja good news, das freut mich, dass Du wieder radeln kannst! Nach meiner Schulterverletzung hab ich auch erst mal die Trails weg gelassen, was sich bewährt hat. Aber das kommt wieder! Viel Spaß heute in der Pfalz, kenne ich gut, hab mal in Landau und im Elsaß gewohnt.

Wir suchen grade per Webcams ein nebelfreies Gebiet im Allgäu oder auf der Alb... weil bei uns wird das heute nichts. Schaun wir mal ob wir fündig werden...

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (1. November 2011)

@Mausoline
good news 
Schön, dass es schon wieder so gut ist, dass du Biken kannst... und vor allem, dass es nichts Ernsteres ist!
Viel Spaß beim Wandern in der schönen Pfalz! 

@Lahmschnecke
dir auch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Nebel austricksen 
Radel ne Runde für mich mit


----------



## Chrige (1. November 2011)

@Mausoline: Gute Besserung noch aber das kommt bald wieder . Ich hatte mal nach einem Snowboardsturz alle Bänder in der linken Schulter und Ellbogen überdehnt, angerissen etc. und einen Riss in der Gelenkkapsel der Schulter. Nach kurzer Zeit (ein paar Wochen) habe ich schon wieder Basketball gespielt und bin mit dem Rad zur ärztlichen Kontrolle gefahren . Ein Restschmerz aufgrund des Risses in der Gelenkkapsel blieb eine Weile aber verschwand dann auch von alleine.

Gruss aus dem Büro (draussen scheint die Sonne und die andere Hälfte der Schweiz hat frei ).

Hmpf, mein Daumen wird eher schlimmer als besser von Tag zu Tag...


----------



## scylla (1. November 2011)

@Chrige
das mit deinem Daumen ist ja doof. Du bist doch nicht draufgefallen, oder? Einfach nur vom Fahren?
Wenn du neue Handschuhe hast: kann es sein, dass die irgendwo eine Falte werfen oder ein Polster ungünstig sitzt, so dass du am Daumen beim Fahren quasi eine Dauerdruckstelle bekommst, die dann zu einer schmerzhaften Reizung führt? Schau das mal nach! (also Handschuh anziehen und dann Lenker greifen).
Normalerweise hab ich beim Biken (im Gegensatz zum Rennrad-Fahren) meistens ungepolsterte Handschuhe an, oder welche mit nur minimaler Polsterung, da man auf dem Mtb ja oft genug die Belastung wechselt oder etwas umgreift. Da finde ich ein dickes Polster an der Innenhand dann eher störend, da es allzu schnell anfängt irgendwo zu drücken und zu zwacken, wenn man nicht immer in Optimal-Haltung greift. 

Ansonsten: erst mal Wärme und Voltaren.
Wenn's nicht bald weg geht ab zum Arzt und abklären lassen. Mit gereizten/entzündeten Nerven (was es ja sein könnte) würde ich nicht spaßen.


----------



## Chrige (1. November 2011)

Hm, ja denke, es könnte am Handschuh liegen. Die schaue ich heute Abend mal an. Eine Freundin von mir, die Physiotherapeutin ist, meinte auch, dass es von einer alten Verletzung kommen könnte, die von der Kälte reaktiviert (es hiess irgendwie anders) wurde. Da ich 20 Jahre lang Basketball gespielt habe, wurden meine Finger arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Und an die eine oder andere Daumenverletzung kann ich mich schon noch erinnern.
Wärmen, schonen und einsalben ist im Moment angesagt.


----------



## scylla (1. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Da ich 20 Jahre lang Basketball gespielt habe, wurden meine Finger arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.



Wow, das ist einige Zeit! HÃ¶rt sich fast schon professionell an? 

Wenn KÃ¤lte das Problem ist: Ich hatte mir mal, als es eine Zeit lang ganz grausam kalt war, solche kleinen flachen "TaschenwÃ¤rmer" angeschafft. Die gab's damals im 1â¬ Laden. Entweder die Einweg Dinger, die Ã¼ber Oxidation an der Luft warm werden, oder besser die wiederverwendbaren mit dem Klick-PlÃ¤ttchen drin, die man auskochen kann. Einfach am HandrÃ¼cken unter die Handschuhe geschoben, wenn's mit der KÃ¤lte zu schlimm wurde. Hat gut funktioniert


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. November 2011)

Melde mich zurück - wir haben ein Nebelloch im Unterallgäu gefunden und eine schöne Sonnenherbstrunde gedreht - volles Intervalltraining, weils im Allgäu halt nur RAUF oder RUNTER geht, aber nie gradeaus. Auch ein paar nette Waldtrails, nichts wildes aber schön. Ist aber doch noch etwas huckeliger als bei uns. Mausoline, Du hast recht, da kann die Seele baumeln.
Komme grade aus der heißen Wanne und lasse den Abend auf dem Sofa mit einem "After-work-Bier" ausklingen. Es gibt schlechtere Tage  ...

Nen schönen Abend Euch allen, morgen muß auch ich wieder an den Schreibtisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
ich hoffe ihr alle hattet heute einen schönen sonnigen Tag  
Wir sind dann mal heute von Klingenmünster aus über die Burg Landeck Wege und Pfade in diesem Eck abgelaufen, da müssen wir nur noch ein paar Wege zum Bergauffahren dazwischenschustern  und dann keinen Sonn/Feiertag raussuchen.
@Chrige
Die Ärztin hat auch gesagt ich soll bis in 2 Wochen wieder klettern 
Ich bin mal aufs Handgelenk gestürzt und es hat nur kurz weh getan. Eine Woche später hatte ich höllische Schmerzen, wie bei einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Ich bin zum Osteopath, Diagnose Handwurzelknochen verschoben, nach ca. einer Woche machen die Muskeln nicht mehr mit und deshalb dann erst die Schmerzen, 10 Minuten Behandlung, danach großer Schmerz weg, insgesamt ein paar Wochen hab ichs noch gemerkt.
@scylla
Genau so mach ichs auch, oder im Pulsbereich verstauen


----------



## Chrige (1. November 2011)

@scylla: ich habe jetzt mal meine Handschuhe angeschaut. Ich glaube, falls die das Problem sind, dann genau umgekehrt, als du geschrieben hast. Meine Kurzfingerhandschuhe, mit denen ich nie Probleme hatte, sind im Daumenbereich ziemlich stark gepolstert. Die Herbst/Winterhandschuhe nicht mehr so stark. Ich werde mal schauen, ob dies das Problem ist.
Ich bin heute Abend nochmals mit meiner Physiotherapeutin-Freundin Zug gefahren und sie hat gemeint, ich sollte mal einen bestimmten Punkt drücken (Triggerpunkt). Seit ich dies heute Abend mache, geht der Schmerz merklich zurück. Werde also noch ein bisschen salben und drücken und hoffe, dass die Schmerzen bis Donnerstag weg sind, wenn ich wieder aufs Bike will.
Hey, man kann übrigens auch 20 Jahre lang unprofessionell Basketball spielen . Die ersten sieben Jahren waren nur im Schulsport. Von den restlichen 13 Jahren waren 9 in der tiefsten Liga (3. Liga) und jeweils zwei Jahre in der 2. und 1. Liga, wobei es in der Schweiz über der 1.Liga noch die Nationalliga A und B gibt. Die letzten 4 Jahre waren wir etwas ambitionierter, hatten zweimal pro Woche Training und sind innerhalb von zwei Jahren von der 3. Liga in die 1. Liga aufgestiegen. Letzte Saison habe ich dann definitiv gemerkt, dass ich mit 33 zu alt für diesen Sport bin und bin definitiv auf das Bike umgestiegen .

Ach, ich beneide euch, die frei hatten heute. Das Wetter wäre so toll gewesen. Leider war es schon stockdunkel bis ich nach Hause kam.
So, höre auf mit dem Schreiben. Ich sollte ja meine Hand schonen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. November 2011)

@mausoline: Da geht mir ja das Herz auf - wie oft bin ich auf der Burg Landeck gehockt oder die Wege dort abgelaufen. Eine meine ersten Mountainbike-Touren mit meinem Schatz führten von Landau aus zur Landeck... ach seufz, die Südpfalz ist schon schön... Einkehr-Tipp in Schweigen: "Alter Zollberg" (Weingut Walter), dort gibts auch echte elsässer Flammkuchen. Wunderschöner Hof. Und ja, die Wochenenden sowie der 3. Oktober sind unbedingt zu meiden, da sind die ganzen KALUMAS (Karlsruhe/Ludwigshafen/Mannheim) in der Pfalz. 

@chrige: Mit *33 zu alt*?? Da sag ich jetzt nichts zu :-(  Spielst Du jetzt gar nicht mehr? 

Frohes Schaffen - bei mir ist heute Abend wieder Spinning angesagt.
Grüßle!


----------



## scylla (2. November 2011)

@Mausoline 
wir waren Samstag/Sonntag auch in der Pfalz, nur auf zwei Rädern anstatt auf zwei Beinen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. November 2011)

Seufz...


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2011)

Tja  vielleicht gibts ja mal nen Treff in der Pfalz......

@scylla
Wo wart ihr?

@Lahmschnecke
Danke für den Tipp, vielleicht willst du mal deine alte Heimat besuchen


----------



## Fie (3. November 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen liebes Team 

ich bin seit Montag Mittag wieder zuhause. Die OP verlief sehr gut und auch der Heilungsprozess gestaltet sich zufriedenstellend.
Was war passiert? Nun, ich bemerkte am 2. Oktober, dass mir ständig Fliegen um´s Auge schwirrten. Was natürlich nicht so war, ich es aber viel später registierte, dass das aus meinem rechten Auge aus ging. Als es dunkel wurde, dachte ich, mir leuchtet einer mit der Taschenlampe in´s Auto. Irgendwann begriff ich, dass diese Blitze auch von meinem Auge kamen. 3 Wochen habe ich mir das angeschaut, dann wurde ich genötigt, einen Augenarzt aufzusuchen  der stellte fest dass sich meine Netzhaut vom Glaskörper gelöst hat. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch noch Loch festzustellen. Nach meinem Urlaub ging ich dann letzte Woche Montag wieder arbeiten. Mein Sehfeld hatte sich verändert. Von oben kam ein Schatten hinzu. Ich arbeitete noch 2 Tage so. Wieder genötigt, Mittwochabend dann ab in die Augenklinik. Dort wollte man mich dann notfallmäßig gleich da behalten, was aber nicht ging, weil keine Betten frei waren. Es war zusätzlich doch noch ein Loch entstande, was schnellstens operiert werden mußt, sonst drohte Blindheit auf dem rechten Auge. Donnerstag stationär aufgenommen, Freitag früher Vormittag operiert. Ich lies es ohne Narkose machen, wäre besser und es war auch okay so. War alles zum Aushalten. Die Netzhaut hatte sich bis dahin schon bis zur Hälfte gelöst. Das Loch wurde mit einer 4mm Blombe "geschlossen". Die Netzhaut wieder angenäht etc. Das Auge sieht zwar schlimm aus, aber es verheilt gut. Viel Tropfen und dann wird das. Wann es wirklich verheilt sein wird kann man so nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich 8 Wochen lang keinen Sport machen darf oder dergleichen. Das nervt mich ungemein. Ich werde dann halt etwas mehr spazieren gehen. Was meine Arbeite angeht, die können mich mal. Ich wäre aus lauter guten Vorsätzen fast erblindet. Die Reaktion meiner Chefin war unter aller Sau. Mir tut es leid um meine Kollegen, aber ich schaue jetzt explizit nach mir!!! 

Ich habe jetzt viel Zeit und lesen darf ich auch wieder 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)

@Fie
da hast du recht: die Gesundheit geht vor! 
Der Job kommt irgendwo ganz weit ......... dahinter ............
Dann werden wir uns mal bemühen, dich ein bisschen zu unterhalten, dass dir nicht langweilig wird, oder Team? 

@Mausoline
einmal rauf und runter, rauf und runter, rauf und runter.... an der Kalmit
und am nächsten Tag in die andere Himmelsrichtung: Wolfsburg, Lambrecht, Kaisergarten

@Treffen... ja, warum eigentlich nicht! Ihr seid auch regelmäßig da, oder?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2011)

Mann o Mann Micha - mich gruselts ja allein vom Lesen. Das ist ja schlimm. Gott sei Dank verlief die OP gut. Ich wünsch Dir von ganzem Herzen gute Besserung! Und es ist richtig: Schau nach *Dir* und mach was Dir gut tut. Die wenigsten Arbeitgeber danken einem die Gefährdung der eigenen Gesundheit. Nimm Dir Zeit und komm wieder voll auf die Beine. Nichts Schlechtes, was nicht auch etwas Gutes in sich trägt: Du kannst uns zumindest moralisch beim WP unterstützen und mit uns ratschen. Ein nur geringer Trost, ich weiß... Das wird schon, die 8 Wochen sind schnell rum und im Januar kannst Du wieder sporteln. Bis dahin genieße die ausgedehnten Spaziergänge  und bald auch Weihnachtsmarkt-Bummel (hoffentlich wohnst Du nicht in so einem Nebelloch wie ich). Und wenn Dir die Decke auf den Kopf zu fallen droht dann melde Dich. Wir denken alle an Dich und wünschen Dir gute Besserung! Halt die Ohren steif! 

Grüßle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2011)

Scylla war schneller...

@mausoline + scylla: Treffen in der Pfalz ist mal keine dumme Idee . Und ich hätte auch noch gefragt  wo Scylla da rumgegurkt ist. Eure Photos haben wirklich Laune gemacht und ich wollte meinen Schatz gleich am Samstag gen Landau schleppen - geht aber leider familienbedingt nicht . Schade. 

Heute ist "Ruhetag" - gehe am Abend meine neuen Ski abholen und erkundige mich nach günstigen LL-Sets und mach mich mal schlau.
Und morgen hab ich Ü-frei   ! 

@chrige: Dir heute viel Spaß und genug Puste für Deinen "Ritt" mit den Pro´s - zieh´ Dich waaaarm an!

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (3. November 2011)

Tja, wird leider nichts aus dem Ritt heute. Meine Hand (nein, ich habe gemerkt, dass es nicht nur der Daumen ist) wurde eher schlechter als besser. Ich vermute mal eine Sehnenscheidentzündung. Werde heute mal den Arzt anrufen. Ok, zuerst muss ich mal einen Arzt finden, da meiner in Rente gegangen ist. Ich habe wirklich alles versucht, um heute wieder fit zu sein. Ich weiss aber, dass ich nur noch stärkere Schmerzen haben werde, wenn ich heute aufs Bike steige. 
Gestern habe ich etwas Krafttraining gemacht und heute werde ich wohl eine Runde laufen gehen.
Übrigens, zum Kommentar, dass 33 Jahre zu alt sind fürs Basketball: Ich war im Schnitt 10 Jahre älter als der Rest vom Team. In Punkto Spritzigkeit, Schnelligkeit macht dies viel aus. Und dies ist leider beim Basketball ziemlich wichtig. Ich habe ganz aufgehört. Hatte schon noch mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine oder zwei Ligen weiter unten zu spielen. Ich hatte aber Ende Saison keine Lust, ein neues Team zu suchen. Ich dachte, dass ich dann im Herbst nach der Bikesaison mich mal rumschauen kann. Und jetzt, wo die Basketballsaison wieder angefangen hat, vermisse ich es nicht einmal.

@Fie: Gute Besserung! Und die Gesundheit ist definitiv wichtiger als der Job. Ich höre immer wieder von solchen Arbeitgebern.  Und zwischendurch muss man auch egoistisch sein. 

Hm, ein Treffen in der Pfalz ist etwas weit für mich . Für ein ganzes Wochenende könnte ich's mir mal überlegen. Wenn ich aber so in meinen Kalender reinschaue, sieht's nicht gerade rosig aus mit freien Wochenenden.
Ich wäre auch bereit, ein Wochenende mal in der Schweiz zu organisieren. Denke aber eher, dass dies vielleicht als Winterpokal-Abschluss oder so sein sollte, da die höher gelegene (und interessantere) Trails bald nicht mehr einfach befahrbar sein werden.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Fie (3. November 2011)

Mädels, ich danke euch! Da baut auf!
Trotzdem habe ich ein erneutes Telefonat mit meinem ach so tollen Arbeitgeber noch vor mir...


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)

lass dich nicht unterkriegen 
Dein Arbeitgeber soll mal ja den Ball flach halten. Erstens hat er eine Sorgfaltspflicht für seine Angestellten, und außerdem sollte ihm klar sein, dass ein gesunder und zufriedener Angestellter besser für sein Geschäft ist, als ein gestresster Mitarbeiter, der sich krank zur Arbeit schleppt. 
Sei freundlich, aber stelle auch ganz deutlich klar, dass deine Gesundheit dein höchstes Gut ist, und dass die Heilung nun mal eben so lange dauert, wie sie dauert, und du nicht bereit bist, deine Gesundheit zu riskieren.
Du schaffst das!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2011)

Morgäähn Chrige - ich dachte auch eher so an "Freizeit-Basketball" ohne Punktspiele, just vor fun. Aber dass man nach so langer Zeit auch einfach mal was Anderes bzw. Neues machten mcöhte ist auch klar. 
Gute Besserung für Deine Hand - findet man in der Schweiz eigentlich schnell einen Facharzt bzw. bekommt man schnell einen Termin?

Ich komme gerne in die Schweiz, allerdings wäre mir das späte Frühjahr auch lieber. In die Pfalz fahre ich auch mind. 2 1/2 Stunden, aber was tut man nicht alles für einen schönen Trail. Würde es auch als WE-Ausflug planen. Ich denke man wird in der Pfalz schon früher schnee- und eisfrei bei freundlichen Temperaturen biken können als in Großteilen der Schweiz (Tessin ausgenommen). Ja ja, Scylla, ich weiß, man kann immer und überall biken, nicht-biken gibts nicht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Insofern ist die Pfalz schon für das frühe Frühjahr eines schönes Ziel. Laßt es uns im Auge behalten.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2011)

Scylla iat einfach immer schneller...

Fie, Scylla hat absolut Recht. Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. November 2011)

Danke, das Gespräch habe ich hinter  mich gebracht und jetzt habe ich erst mal 2 Wochen Zeit und muß mir meine Gedanken machen!

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> ...und jetzt habe ich erst mal 2 Wochen Zeit und muß mir meine Gedanken machen!



das hört sich nicht wirklich gut an... ?


----------



## Fie (3. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> das hört sich nicht wirklich gut an... ?


 
Natürlich keine Gedanken machen. Ich sehe einfach noch nicht gut genug, sorry. Meine Chefin war sehr distanziert. Mir einfach mal egal


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)




----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2011)

@Fie
Mensch, das war knapp  Ich wünsch dir eine gute und schnelle Heilung 
Dein Job war ja von Anfang an nicht einfach, als Frau im Männerberuf könnte man ja von einer Chefin mehr Verständnis erwarten - leider wird einem heute großer Einsatz nicht mehr gedankt, deshalb ist es wichtiger, dass dir deine Gesundheit vorgeht. Genieße die Zeit...

und ich bin dafür, dass wir für einen Termin zum Pfalztreffen warten bis du wieder fit bist, dir würde das dort bestimmt auch gefallen 

@scylla
ich habs mir gedacht, deine Gegend  
Ich werd mir erst mal flowige Trails raussuchen, wahrscheinlich fahren wir am Sonntag nochmal Pfalzwärts

@Chrige
Wie gehts deiner Hand? Was Neues? Vielleicht kommts doch vom Rücken etc. Ich hab glaub ich hab bei meinen Recherchen gelesen, dass Blockaden im Brustbein äußerst häufig sind und Auslöser für Tennisarm etc. sein können. Auf jeden Fall auch gute Besserung 

Leider haben mein Schatzi und ich beschlossen die Schweiz im nächsten Jahr wegen der Kosten nicht zu besuchen, es fällt schwer, aber wie man dort größtenteils abgezockt wird war dieses Jahr echt frustig 

Grüße auch an den Rest  (Lahmschnecke)


----------



## scylla (4. November 2011)

@Mausoline
genauso machen wir's. Die Fie muss natürlich auch mit! 
Lahmschnecke auch... 
Fehlt nur noch Chrige... das wird schwer, räumlich gesehen  
Bei deinem Beschluss, die Schweiz "kostentechnisch" zu meiden war ich eigentlich auch schon angelangt. Aber vielleicht können wir ja mal für einen kleinen Winterpokal-Abschluss im Frühjahr mal ganz kurz über unseren Schatten springen? Die Berge dort sollen ja durchaus was taugen, hab ich mir erzählen lassen 

PS: Die Kalmit ist doch super flowig! 
Ok, ok, Wegewahl und Guiding beim Pfalztreffen ist dir


----------



## Fie (4. November 2011)

Was? Ein Treffen? Wo habe ich das denn "überlesen"?


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2011)

Jaaaaaaaa, die Schweiz ist teuer. Aber ich könnte schon etwas zahlbares organisieren. Und im schlimmsten Fall übernachten wir bei mir. Von mir aus kann man entweder direkt mit dem Bike in die Voralpen oder ist mit dem Auto in etwa einer Stunde in den Alpen. Wäre ja nicht so ein Problem. 
Wegen der Pfalz schaut ihr mal unter euch. Falls das Datum passt, komme ich eventuell auch. Sollte in 3h auch dort sein.

Meine Hand ist schon viel besser. Ich hatte gestern soviel zu tun, dass ich nicht dazu gekommen bin, einen Arzt anzurufen. Alle meine Freunde, die im medizinischen Bereich arbeiten, haben allerdings gemeint, dass ein Arzt wohl auch nichts machen kann und ich einfach etwas schonen und am besten eine Schiene anziehen soll. Ich habe jetzt eine solche gekauft und habe heute schon fast keine Schmerzen mehr. Falls ich am Montag aber immer noch Schmerzen habe, werde ich mich trotzdem mal an einen Arzt wenden. Ach, da kommt mir gerade in den Sinn, dass ich ja am Sonntag einen (fast) Arzt (er ist kurz vor dem Abschluss) treffe, der zudem ein Biker ist. Der kann vielleicht eine erste Diagnose stellen.
So, muess zu einem Meeting.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2011)

Jetzt bringt ihr mich aber mit meiner geplanten Schweiz-Abstinenz ganz schön in Bedrängnis 




Fie du hast noch nichts verpaßt , ist erst seit Mi. im Gespräch

Ich hab an sowas gedacht. Noch was weicheres 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/876834

und das mit dem Guide - stehen ja 3 zur Auswahl


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2011)

[/quote]Ich hab an sowas gedacht. Noch was weicheres 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/876834

und das mit dem Guide - stehen ja 3 zur Auswahl [/quote]

Bittebitte Mausoline - wo ist das??? Und wer ist der dritte Guide? Ich kenne nur die Gegend von Fleckenstein bis Trifels, und die auch mehr vom Wandern aus meiner vor-MTB-Zeit. Aber ich bin absolut für diese Tour ! Chrige, gib Dir nen Ruck, meine Anfahrt ist nicht viel kürzer. Und klar, nur mit Häuptling Fie! Wenns die Südpfalz wird dann kenne ich auch ein paar nette Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Weil nach so nem Pfälzer Schoppen fahr ich nicht mehr Auto, und Fahrrad nur mit Stützrädern!

Heute wieder nur Nebel und Hochnebel - echt brrrr. Nachher Studio und Sauna. Morgen suchen wir wieder die Sonne, die Pferde in der Garage scharren unruhig. 

Mädels, hier riecht es nach Schnee... Euch ein schönes sonniges mehr oder weniger geruhsames WE.



Ach ja - wegen Schweiz-Abstinenz: Wir haben unseren Skiurlaub, der seit wir uns kennen immer ins Unterengadin geht, für dieses Jahr gecancelt. **heul** Rein aus finanziellen Überlegungen heraus. Unsere Hochzeitsreise vor einem Jahr führte uns ebenfalls ins Engadin, zu zwei schönen MTB-Touren hats noch gereicht, vor dem Costainas kam dann der Wintereinbruch Ende Juni. Da ging dann nichts mehr. Ich steh dazu: Ich mag die Schweiz und auch die Schwiizer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2011)

bitte bitte....
das ist in der Ecke von Scyllas Revier aber solche Stellen finden sich garantiert auch an vielen anderen Ecken der Pfalz  und der 3.Guide, der bist natürlich du 
Wir werden dann schon was zusammenschustern und wegen einer Unterkunft in der Pfalz brauchen wir uns keine so großen Sorgen machen, da ist alles viel billiger. Schön wärs natürlich auch, wenn wir noch ein Weinfeschtle oder so mitnehmen könnten 

@Fie
hast du schon mal geschaut, wo die Pfalz ist  das macht richtig Laune. Ich schätze Lahmschnecke würde fast an deiner Haustür vorbeifahren auf dem Weg dahin 

Ich empfehle allen auch mal ins Pfälzerforum zu spickeln, natürlich nur wegen der Fotos und Videos 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2011)

Morgäääähn`*Kafferüberschieb*



Mädels, das machen wir, das wird lustig! Hab schon meine Kompass-Karte Südpfalz wieder rausgekramt. Mit den Weinfesten ist es im Frühjahr schwierig, aber bei den Weingütern kenne ich mich mich aus - wir werden einen passenden Rahmen für unseren "After-Bike-Schoppen" finden! *freu*
@Fie, hast Du ein Problem in die Pfalz zu kommen, mit Rad? 

Hier kann man seit langem mal wieder den Himmel sehen - sogar die Sonne hat schon hervor gespickt. Also werden wir heute an der Haustüre zu einer Rundfahrt durch die heimatlichen Wälder, Hügel und Täler starten.
Gestern bin ich per Zufall zum ersten Mal in einen Pilates-Kurs gestolpert (mache da immer einen großen Bogen rum) - jaja ich weiß Pilates ist gut für die Beweglichkeit und sonst was - aber es ist definitiv nicht meins! Neenee, zu wenig Action, zu labbeduddlige Musik. Ab und an kam ich mir vor wie ein auf dem Rücken liegender Käfer... 

Mädels, ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Samstag, gute Touren, aufbauende Spaziergänge - allen Verletzten gute Besserung. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Fie (5. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

doch, ich habe schon die Möglichkeit, aber ob ich das körperlich schaffe, bei euch mitzuhalten? 
Cool fände ich so ein Treffen schon und dagegen spricht auch nichts, wenn man es rechtzeitig weiß.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2011)

Wir suchen schon das Passende aus  und wenn du Pause brauchst, lassen wir dich einfach ne Runde auf ner Hütte regenerieren 

_*Schönes Wochenende an alle*_


----------



## Fie (5. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir suchen schon das Passende aus  und wenn du Pause brauchst, lassen wir dich einfach ne Runde auf ner Hütte regenerieren
> 
> _*Schönes Wochenende an alle*_




Ich bin dabei! Danke sehr!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2011)

Fie, das ist toll! Ich finde ne "Gemütlichrunde" zum Ende des Winterpokals auch gut! Ich denke wir können die Runde so legen dass jeder auf seine Kosten kommt. Die Pfalz macht das möglich - Scylla kann dann immer die senkrechten Wege nehmen . 

Fie, was machen die Augen? Kannst Du wieder "normal" sehen? 

Schönen Abend Euch allen!


----------



## scylla (5. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla kann dann immer die senkrechten Wege nehmen .




Ich freu mich ja schon auf die Gesichter der Wanderer, wenn da eine Ladies Truppe angeheizt kommt 

@Fie
wir machen ganz gemütlich, versprochen. Außerdem gibt's da ungefähr auf jedem Berg eine Hütte mit ganz viel lecker Kuchen zur Regeneration


----------



## Chrige (5. November 2011)

Ok, wenn wir das Datum früh genug festlegen und ich auch kann, bin ich auch dabei. Sollte schon möglich sein mit der Anfahrt. Es gab ja Zeiten, wo ich jedes zweite Wochenende nach Limburg fuhr, um mein Freund zu besuchen. Und die Pfalz ist ja nicht ganz so weit.
Falls ihr also trotzdem mal in die Schweiz biken kommen wollt, kann ich wirklich Unterkunft anbieten. Ich denke, ich könnte euch vier in meiner Wohnung unterbringen. Sonst haben meine Eltern ein Haus mit vier Gästezimmern, das übrigens gerade da steht, wo ein langer schöner Trail einen aus dem Wald spuckt .
Die meisten Touren sind von uns auch machbar, da ich ziemlich zentral wohne (heisst ja auch Zentralschweiz). Einzig Engadin, Wallis und Tessin wird schwierig, da die Anfahrtszeit ziemlich lange ist. Ihr könnt auch in diesem Thread ein bisschen rumschmökern http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515966 Hirzel, Gottschalkenberg, Wildspitz und Rigi sind sozusagen Hometrails, also ohne Auto von mir aus zu befahren. 
Aber zuerst gehen wir in die Pfalz und dann kann ich immernoch für später etwas organisieren.
Meiner Hand geht es schon viel besser. Eigentlich habe ich gar keine Schmerzen mehr, bin sie aber noch etwas am schonen, nicht dass ich sofort wieder schmerzen habe. Heute war ich etwas laufen. Oh, jeh, das ist definitiv nicht meine Sportart. Kam mir vor wie der absolute Anfänger und nach einer Weile haben meine Knie auch geschmerzt . Ich habe es dann einfach als Anlass genommen, den Wald vor meiner Haustüre nach geeigneten Stellen abzusuchen, wo ich etwas Biketechnik üben kann. Ich habe eine seeeeeehr lange Treppe gefunden, die aber auch extrem steil ist. Ich denke, die kommt noch nicht so bald in mein Repertoir, da ich gerne verletzungsfrei bleiben möchte . Zudem war die Aussicht vom Waldrand über den See rein in die Voralpen heute phänomenal. Die Stimmung war super.
Morgen ist dann sportfrei und ich werde den grössten Teil vom Tag mit essen verbringen. Ich bin nämlich zum Brunch und Mittagsbuffet von dem Reiseanbieter eingeladen, mit dem ich im Himalaya war. Sie werden einen Rückblick auf diese Saison und eine Vorschau auf nächste Saison zeigen. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nach morgen eventuell meine Ferien für nächstes Jahr schon gebucht haben werde . Sie bieten jedes Jahr Bikeferien auf Sardinien an. Und da ich wahrscheinlich im Juli wieder am zweitägigen Gigathlon die Mountainbikestrecken absolvieren werde, wäre eine Woche biken im Frühling auf Sardinien die optimale Vorbereitung.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und hoffe, dass ihr schönes Wetter habt. Und allen verletzten/operierten noch gute Besserung (am Montag beginnt das Punktesammeln...)

Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. November 2011)

Hi Chrige - GIGAthlon?? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen? So wie Marathon nur länger? Chapeau! Und? Hast Du nun schon für nächstes Jahr gebucht? Mein Mann fing heute auch schon mit Sardinien an... 
Ich habe null Ambitionen für Rennen und Fahrten in großen Gruppen (hab ich glaube ich schon mal erzählt) - 5 Mädels reichen mir vollauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 
Danke für das Angebot mit der Schweiz - gerne! Hab jetzt auch geschnallt an welchem See Du wohnst (dauert manchmal etwas länger...) und das steht auf unserer Schweiz-Liste ziemlich weit oben! Gut dass ich nun weiß wen ich fragen kann! 

So, morgen gehts los! Dienstag bin ich beruflich in Nürnberg, da gibts von mit keine Punkte. Viel Spaß Euch allen beim Punkte sammeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. November 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits!
NEIN, ich habe nicht für Sardinien gebucht. Die Veranstaltung war nicht wirklich toll. Es hätte mich nicht erstaunt, wenn jemand plötzlich Heizdeckchen verkauft hätte oder so . Die Anwesenden waren im Durchschnitt ca. 20 Jahre älter als wir. Man konnte ziemlich genaue erkennen, wer von den anwesenden Himalaya-Reisende und wer Sardinien-Reisende waren. Auch die Guides waren ziemlich klar zu erkennen. Ich hatte meinen Freund mitgenommen, der mit Biken wirklich nichts am Hut hat. Ich hatte wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen, da er sicht ziemlich langweilte und auch noch vom Samstag verkatert war. Am Nachmittag wurde aber ein Reisebericht von unseren Ferien im Himalaya gezeigt. Der war wirklich toll und mein Freund meinte auch, dass er nach dem Film versteht, dass wir nicht erwarten konnten, dass dieser Anlass so langweilig werden könnte. Nun ja, somit gehe ich bestimmt nicht mit dem Veranstalter nach Sardinien. Wir werden wohl einfach sonst in Bikeferien gehen.
Der Gigathlon ist ein Anlass (Rennen), den man alleine, zu zweit oder in einem Fünferteam absolvieren kann. An jedem Tag gibt es fünf Disziplinen (Bike, Rennrad, Schwimmen, Inline skaten, Laufen). Im Fünferteam muss jede Disziplin von je einer Person gemacht werden. Meist ist der Gigathlon ein Wochenende lang (zwei Tage). Etwa alle 5 Jahre organisieren sie einen Anlass, der sieben Tage geht. Das schöne am Gigathlon ist, dass er jedes Jahr in einem anderen Gebiet stattfindet und die Strecken auch immer unterschiedlich lang sind. Ich habe schon viermal mitgemacht. Vor vierjahren an einem siebentägigen, an dem ich jeden Tag die Inline Strecke absolviert habe. Dann mit den Inlineskates an einem zweitägigen und die letzten zwei Jahre mit dem Bike an einem zweitägigen. Letztes Jahr war es im Wallis und ich hatte mit dem Bike eine Strecke mit 34km und 1440hm und am anderen Tag 55km mit 1450hm. Hauptziel für mich war bis jetzt immer ankommen und Spass haben. Für nächstes Jahr wäre mein Ziel (falls ich wirklich mitmache), mit dem Bike mal mitzufahren (sprich nicht zuhinterst rumzugurken). Die Strecken sind ähnlich lang, etwas mehr Höhenmeter dafür weniger technisch. Na ja, morgen öffnet das Anmeldeportal. Mal schauen, ob wir ein Team zusammenbringen und einen Startplatz ergattern können. Diese sind nämlich im Normalfall nach ca. 1h weg (und das bei ca. 800 Teams!!!).
Heute werde ich nun die ersten Punkte sammeln. Leider erst im Studio, da ich meine Hand (die übrigens nicht mehr schmerzt) noch etwas schonen soll. Für den Samstag habe ich eine längere Tour auf den Wildspitz geplant, falls das Wetter mitspielen sollte. Das gäbe dann schon einige Punkte.

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Wochenbeginn!

Gruss aus der Nebelsuppe,

Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

Hallo 
hab den Schulter/Brustbein-Test gestern in der Pfalz bestanden. 
Der Großteil der Strecke war ein angenehmes weiches Blätterbett, an manchen Stellen allerdings mit größter Vorsicht zu fahren. Zum Schluß noch ein kurzes Stück groß und kleinsteinig verblockt und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Verletzung 
Das Licht war nicht optimal, trotzdem als Bsp. hier ein paar Bilder der Strecke, technisch nicht schwer. 



















scylla schrieb:


> ......Ich freu mich ja schon auf die Gesichter der Wanderer, wenn da eine Ladies Truppe angeheizt kommt  ...



Wir haben gestern ca. 3 Stdn keine einzige Menschenseele getroffen, erst in der Nähe der Hütte 

Unsere Strecke haben wir anhand Karten und mit einer Tourenplanungsseite fürs gps zusammengestellt. Nur der Mittelteil war im Verhältnis zum Rest ohne Trail und müßte noch bearbeitet werden, bzw. ist ohne weiteres trailmäßig änder und erweiterbar. 
Es gibt einfach ...zig Möglichkeiten in der Pfalz, Kalmit und Weinbiet allein schon mind. 2 Tage, das wird echt schwer 

@Chrige
*Danke* fürs Angebot.

.......und jetzt allen einen guten Start
Jetzt gibts kaum mehr ein Zurück


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

schöne Bilder, Mausoline  Und schön, dass es wieder schmerzfrei läuft  Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?

Ich war Sa auch schon wieder da... hab aber leider die Kamera nicht mit gehabt. Schade! Hab mich ein paar Mal dafür verflucht ... so ein geniales Licht gibt's nächstes Wochenende schon nicht mehr, weil dann wahrscheinlich alle Blätter unten liegen!

Laub-Probleme hatten wir noch keine. Ein paar mal war mir zwar etwas mulmig, aber eher aus Sorge um lauernde Äste, die gern mein Schaltwerk fressen wollen. Alles andere erledigt die Impulserhaltung. Meine Befürchtungen zwecks Schaltwerk sind zwar nicht eingetroffen, aber dann hat schon wieder ein Dämpfer sein Leben in der Pfalz lassen müssen  (Schaltwerk wär mir lieber gewesen, da billiger )
Den Abschlusstrail von der Hohen Loog Richtung Neustadt (das Ding mit den vielen lustigen Treppen und Stufen drin... weiß nicht, ob du's kennst...) war wohl einfach zu viel des Guten für das geplagte Material  Die nächsten Male gibt's nur noch HT, da gehen wenigstens nur noch die Knie kaputt 

@Wanderer
wenn man in ner größeren Gruppe mit sonst nur Jungs unterwegs ist, ist es irgendwie immer dasselbe Spiel: erst die Jungs ganz normal, es wird Platz gemacht, "Bitte-Danke"... dann ich, verwunderte Blicke, "Oh, guck mal ein Mädl", "Respekt", "Boah, die fährt das ja auch" ... komisch, dabei machen wir Frauen doch gar nix anders als die Männers, wir sehen nur anders aus!


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> schöne Bilder, Mausoline  Und schön, dass es wieder schmerzfrei läuft  Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?
> 
> .....Den Abschlusstrail von der Hohen Loog Richtung Neustadt (das Ding mit den vielen lustigen Treppen und Stufen drin... weiß nicht, ob du's kennst...) ........
> 
> ...



*Danke*
Wir sind vom Dahner Felsenbad aus Richtung Süden und zurück, zum Testen wies dort ist. Als Vorlage die Hauptwanderwege und von der Karte dann, so wies paßte die gestrichelten Wege. Die vielen Felsen haben wir überwiegend noch ausgelassen, aber das nächste Mal geht wieder mehr.
Auf der anderen Seite nördlich ist der Teufelstisch etc. in der Nähe. Verkehrstechnisch nicht so zentral wie Neustadt oder Landau, aber an solchen Sonn- und Feiertagen wie jetzt, einfach weniger los.

Den Rot-Punkt zum Hohe-Loog sind wir schon hochgefahren, aber das war sehr herb. Die Wanderer meinten "Die spricht ja noch" 

Ein Lieblingsrevier von euch ist doch auch Kaisergärtchen. Ist das der Kaisergarten vom Hellerplatzhaus aus oder im Bereich Lambertskreuzhütte. Bist du schon mal vom Hint. Stoppelkopf nach Lambrecht gefahren?


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> *Danke*
> Wir sind vom Dahner Felsenbad aus Richtung Süden und zurück..



Die Gegend um Dahn ist auch ganz nett. Allerdings für meinen Geschmack doch sehr viel S0 oder Forstwege-Gegurke zwischen den lustigen Stellen. Das ist halt am Haardtrand bzw. um die Kalmit doch etwas anders. 
Was ihr auch noch probieren könntet, wäre das Trifelsland um Annweiler. Da sind wir dieses Jahr auch ein paar Touren gefahren. Die Dichte an interessanten Trails ist da auch nicht ganz so hoch (sprich, am besten man hat einen ortskundigen Guide), aber auf den "richtigen" Wegen kann man da auch jede Menge Spaß haben.



> Den Rot-Punkt zum Hohe-Loog sind wir schon hochgefahren, aber das war sehr herb. Die Wanderer meinten "Die spricht ja noch"



ähm... runter ist definitiv lustiger! 
Wir sind das letzte Stück davon auch oft hochgefahren, bis uns letztens mal ein paar freundliche Ortskundige eine etwas uphill-freundlichere Umfahrung gezeigt haben 



> Ein Lieblingsrevier von euch ist doch auch Kaisergärtchen. Ist das der Kaisergarten vom Hellerplatzhaus aus oder im Bereich Lambertskreuzhütte. Bist du schon mal vom Hint. Stoppelkopf nach Lambrecht gefahren?



wusste gar nicht, dass es zwei gibt 
Ich kenne nur den zwischen Heller-Hütte und Lambrecht. Da ist eine kleine Schutzhütte oben. Von dort aus entweder gelb-blau oder weißer Punkt runter. Beides sehr flowig/highspeed. Langsam gefahren eher langweilig. Hochfahren geht da auch ohne sich zu arg zu quälen.

Stoppelkopf... muss ich grad nachdenken... 
rot-blaue Markierung, die direkt über dem Bahnhof Lambrecht rauskommt, am Teufels-Felsen vorbei? Mit einer etwas ekligen Treppe mit Mäuerchen dahinter als Ausstieg?? Wenn ja kenn ich's.


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Gegend um Dahn ist auch ganz nett. Allerdings für meinen Geschmack doch sehr viel S0 oder Forstwege-Gegurke zwischen den lustigen Stellen. ...



Klar. Dahn ist für dich zu sanft, aber mit ein bißchen ausprobieren, kann ich einen Trail an den andern hängen fast ohne Forstwege dazwischen.



scylla schrieb:


> .....wäre das Trifelsland um Annweiler..........



sind wir schon oft gefahren. Gibts gute Sachen 



scylla schrieb:


> ........wusste gar nicht, dass es zwei gibt
> Ich kenne nur den zwischen Heller-Hütte und Lambrecht. Da ist eine kleine Schutzhütte oben. Von dort aus entweder gelb-blau oder weißer Punkt runter. ....



Ok, dann war ich richtig. Weißer Punkt sind wir gefahren, allerdings war danach das Kaltenbrunnertal hoch ausser sausteil nicht schön.



scylla schrieb:


> .........Stoppelkopf... muss ich grad nachdenken...
> rot-blaue Markierung, die direkt über dem Bahnhof Lambrecht rauskommt, am Teufels-Felsen vorbei? Mit einer etwas ekligen Treppe mit Mäuerchen dahinter als Ausstieg?? Wenn ja kenn ich's.


Wie ist die rot-blaue vom Stoppelkopf sonst? Dort sind wir noch nicht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. November 2011)

Die ersten zwei Punkte sind eingetragen . War nur Krafttraining, deshalb nur zwei Punkte.
Viel Spass allen beim Punkte eintragen .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

And the winner is.... Chrige!
Danke und Gratulation zu den ersten Punkten fürs Team


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. November 2011)

@mausoline: Schöne Bilder und Eindrücke - dachte mir doch dass ich das Eck kenne - Dahner Felsenland, quasi alte Heimat. Und ich finde die Wege dürfen auch mal (nicht immer!) unspektakulär, dafür was zum Schauen sein! Den senkrechten Fall üben wir dann mit Scylla  

Schön, dass alle langsam wieder fit werden - ich hab heute saumäßig Muskelkater, weil ich gestern meinte "so zum lockern" in BBP gehen zu müssen. Jaul, jeder Schritt tut weh. Trotzdem gehts nachher aufs Rad, wegen der Punkte . Echter Indianer und so... apropos... wie geht es FIE???

Hab heute mächtig zu tun... Grüße an alle - und nen Blumentopf für Chrige für die ersten Punkte (find´ grad den Smiley mit der Rose nicht...) *Blumenrüberschieb*


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Den senkrechten Fall üben wir dann mit Scylla


ach, ihr wollt also auch mal in den Odenwald kommen? 
Na dann, immer gerne... 



> *Blumenrüberschieb*



...*such*... nicht ganz, aber fast...


----------



## Chrige (7. November 2011)

Danke für die Blumen.
Ich komme auch senkrechter Fall üben. Habe im Moment einfach Freude an schwierigen Trails. Zum Glück habe ich eine Freundin, die auch so drauf ist. So können wir uns gegenseitig hochschaukeln .


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Ich komme auch senkrechter Fall üben. Habe im Moment einfach Freude an schwierigen Trails. Zum Glück habe ich eine Freundin, die auch so drauf ist. So können wir uns gegenseitig hochschaukeln .



Coole Sache 
Mit Frauen, die sowas machen, ist's hier leider mau. Entsprechende Trails hätten wir aber zu bieten 
Ich seh schon, wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen biken!


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .... Und ich finde die Wege dürfen auch mal (nicht immer!) unspektakulär, dafür was zum Schauen sein! Den senkrechten Fall üben wir dann mit Scylla


Genau so 
Ich war schon im Odenwald, bei Silvermoon, aber nicht senkrecht  Das fehlt noch


Blumen für Chrige


     oder   

   oder beides


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber nicht senkrecht  Das fehlt noch



also ganz senkrecht wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht... *grübel*... doch, vielleicht die drachenflieger-absprungrampe am melibokus...
frage ist nur, ob man das zweimal fahren könnte 

aber 60-70% über eine längere strecke finde ich auch schon senkrecht genug. alles definitionssache


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. November 2011)

Mädels, wie zitiert man denn?? Bin echt zu doof...

60(sechzig) %??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Neeneenee... höchstens ein ganz kurzes Stück, im Alter heilen die Knochen nicht mehr so schnell. Ich mag schon auch die Herausforderung, aber S1 bis S2 reicht mir. Derzeit ist ne längere Treppe (nicht unsteil) im Wald die nächste Herausforderung.  Und so ne Scheiß-Kehre, an der doktore ich schon das zweite Jahr rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... grrrr! 

So, ich muß los! Winke!


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

unten rechts auf den "zitieren" button klicken.
alternativ den zu zitierenden text kopieren und zwischen 





> ...[ /quote] setzen (das leerzeichen zwischen [ und / weglassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. November 2011)

Hey Ladies, ich habe eine Pollenallergie. Aber danke trotzdem für die Blumen . 
Keine Ahnung, wie steil ich fahre. Ich denke allerdings schon, dass 60% auch für mich schon steil sind. Ich kämpfe gerade irgendwo zwischen S2 und S3 rum. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich im Frühling nur S0 oder einfache S1 gefahren bin, dann habe ich mich doch etwas entwickelt . Ich komme aber auch mal auf eine gemütliche Genuss-Tour mit. Schliesslich fahre ich hier auch ab und zu mit meinen besten Freundinnen, wovon eine gar keine Trails fahrt. Die andere kommt von Rennrad, findet aber immer mehr Gefallen am Bike und kommt schon bald in meine Nähe. Ich seh's, ich komme nicht darum herum, mein Bike mal in das Auto zu verfrachten und ein paar Kilometer in den Norden fahren, um mit euch die deutschen Trails unsicher zu machen.
Ich habe übrigens gerade auf Youtube einen Film von einem Downhill geschaut, der ganz in meiner Nähe ist. Hmm, vielleicht versuche ich ihn noch das nächste Wochenende...


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

jupp - der Anfang ist getan.

*2 Punkte *
Montags ist Jazzdance - zum Ausgleich

60%  - hoch auf keinen Fall und runter, mal sehn wie lange 
und S3  bin ich zu alt für


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 60% - hoch auf keinen Fall und runter, mal sehn wie lange
> und S3  bin ich zu alt für


 
Danke, Scylla, es klappt mit den Zitaten! Lernfähig im hohen Alter!

 @mausoline - wir verstehen uns Da räumen wir den Pfad für die jungen Wilden!

@chrige: Ja, komm´ nur gen Norden - unsere Berge sind zwar nicht so hoch, aber die Wege, Trails und vor allem WEINberge sind vom Feinsten! 

Hab 5 Punkte beigesteuert, und Scylla ist anscheinend noch unterwegs! 
Ein Hoch auf alle - und ich freue mich dass auch Fie 2 Punkte beitragen konnte. Fie, Häuptling der Indianer, meld´ Dich mal, bitte!

So, jetzt schnell ins Bett, morgen holt mich mein Chef um 6.30 h mitten in der Nacht ab... gääääähnnn.

Macht Spaß mit Euch


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla ist anscheinend noch unterwegs!



die hat pünktlich den Winterpokal-Start verschlafen und war eine Runde beim Marathon-Schrauben im Keller unterwegs (neue Gripshift um künftig "Aua" besser vorzubeugen und noch kürzerer Vorbau)


... aber ihr macht das schon mit den Punkten, da kann ich mich ja auf die faule Haut legen


----------



## Fie (8. November 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen liebes Team 

hatte gestern meinen Nachsorgetermin. Alles verläuft nach Plan und verheilt gut. Am Samstag hatte ich etwas Panik und bin zur Notfallabmulanz, weil gleiche Symptome wie vor der OP. War aber alles gut, ich hatte mich nur etwas überanstrengt oder so (obwohl ich nicht weiß womit). 
Ich versuche täglich meine zwei Punkte einzulaufen, denn was anderes darf ich ja nicht 
Ich habe leider gestern vergessen zu fragen, ob ich nicht doch biken darf. Ich würde es auch nicht übertreiben, mir ginge es rein um die Bewegung... mal gucken.

so weit so gut


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Chrige (8. November 2011)

So, habe mich also heute für den Gigathlon angemeldet. Das gibt also eine zusätzliche Motivationsspritze fürs Training. Am ersten Tag sind es also 52km und 1600hm auf dem Bike und am zweiten 40km und 1400hm.

Im Moment suchen wir noch eine/n Rennvelofahrer/in und Läufer/in für unser Team. Falls jemand von euch Lust hat mitzumachen, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. Alle Infos gibts unter www.gigathlon.ch

Und heute geht's zum Intervalltraining Punkte sammeln. 

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. November 2011)

N´Abend!

Von mir heute keine Punkte, bin platt. Sorry!

@Fie: Mach langsam und übertreib es nicht - zwei Geh-Punkte jeden Tag reichen vollauf! 

@chrige: Wenn ich mir das Bike-Pensum beim Gigathlon anschaue dann mag ich nicht wissen wie die Laufstrecke aussieht! Marathon?? Wo findet die Veranstaltung denn statt - vielleicht komme ich zum anfeuern! Viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung - wir freuen uns über die Punkte!

Ich steuere morgen wieder Punkte bei.

Bis denne!


----------



## Fie (8. November 2011)

@ Lahmschnecke


mehr als 2 Punkte schaffe ich auch nicht. Ich werde es auf keinen Fall übertreiben!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Chrige (8. November 2011)

So, habe nochmals zwei Punkte eingetragen. War im Studio auf dem Rad (gilt auch als Radfahren, nicht?). Ich mache im Moment ein Blocktraining, das aus verschiedenen Blöcken von Intervall besteht. Mal schauen, ob es was bringt. Der Block im Moment ist nicht sooooooooo streng.
Die nächsten zwei Tage gibt es keine Punkte von mir. Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag an einem Workshop mit anschliessendem Nachtessen. Am Donnerstag dann nochmals Workshop. Am Donnerstag Abend gehe ich dann "passiv-spörtlen" . Unser Himalaya-Guide, der zudem im gleichen Dorf aufgewachsen ist wie ich, hat anschliessend an unsere Himalaya-Tour den Höhenweltrekord im Mountainbike aufgestellt. Am Donnerstag findet in meiner Stadt eine Multivision-Präsentation von seinem Weltrekord statt. Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen .
@Fie: steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Deine Punkte tun unserem Punktekonto gut. Und ich komme ja auch nicht auf mehr...
@Lahmschnecke: Ja, die Laufstrecke würde ich auch nicht machen. Es sind zweimal ca. 24km und doch auch einige Höhenmeter. Der Gigathlon findet rund um Olten statt. Meine zwei Bikestrecken sind Solothurn - Oensingen und Oensingen - Olten. Beides mal schön auf der Jura-Höhe. Bin natürlich froh um jeden Fan .
Wünsche allen viel Spass beim Punktesammeln. Ich schaue, dass ich spätestens am Samstag, eher schon am Freitag punkte...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. November 2011)

Hi Mädels,

@Fie - stimme Chrige voll und ganz zu! so 2 Punkte jeden Tag macht 14 Punkte/Woche, das ist schon ganz ordentlich!

@chrige - klar, radfahren, egal auf welchem Rad, zählt als Radfahren. Wie läuft denn Dein Intervalltraining ab? Ich gehe heute ins Spinning, das zählt auch als Radfahren. Wobei ich schon finde dass "echtes" radeln im Winter doppelte Punktzahl geben sollte, vor allem auch noch nachts! 

Scylla ist samt Bike aus dem Keller aufgetaucht und hat uns gleich mal gezeigt wo´s lang geht .

Weiter so!


----------



## scylla (9. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich denke allerdings schon, dass 60% auch für mich schon steil sind. Ich kämpfe gerade irgendwo zwischen S2 und S3 rum. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich im Frühling nur S0 oder einfache S1 gefahren bin, dann habe ich mich doch etwas entwickelt



coole Steigerung 

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass 100% gerade mal 45° entspricht, sind 60% objektiv gesehen eigentlich lächerlich. Genau das ist ja dann auch das fiese daran, wenn man davor steht und subjektiv gesehen die Hosen voll hat 



Mausoline schrieb:


> und S3  bin ich zu alt für



Zu alt ist man höchstens, wenn man schon tot ist. Davor nie.
Trotzdem: wie einfach doch alles wäre, wenn man schon als Kind angefangen hätte! Die "Jugend von heute" ist da schon beneidenswert 
(PS: ich glaub, ich werde doch alt...)



Chrige schrieb:


> So, habe mich also heute für den Gigathlon angemeldet.



Wow, ein schönes Ziel für nächste Saison!
Viel Spaß beim Trainieren.

Rennen sind irgendwie nix für mich. Da geht mir vollständig der Spaß ab. Ich gondel lieber einfach so mit netten Leuten durch die Gegend, und hechel meinen persönlichen Zielen hinterher. Die sind halt leider momentan eher technischer Natur, die Kondition dankt es nicht 



Fie schrieb:


> mehr als 2 Punkte schaffe ich auch nicht. Ich werde es auf keinen Fall übertreiben!



2 Punkte am Tag sind in Summe eine Menge 
Außerdem freuen wir uns doch am meisten, wenn's dir gut geht, und die Heilung gut verläuft  Punkte sind nebensächlich!


So, ich gelobe Besserung für demnächst... den Start verpennen geht ja mal gar nicht 
Die notwendigen Keller-Sessions werden erst mal auf "nach der Tour" vertagt, nicht mehr anstatt der Tour. Blödsinniger Weise hab ich grad kein anständiges Fully zum Fahren (2x Dämpferdefekt ), und Technik-Gehampel auf dem HT nervt irgendwie auf Dauer


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Blödsinniger Weise hab ich grad kein anständiges Fully zum Fahren (2x Dämpferdefekt ), und Technik-Gehampel auf dem HT nervt irgendwie auf Dauer


 
*Muttimodus an* Liebe Scylla, Du mußt halt ordentlicher fahren, nicht so über die großen Brocken hüpfen etc... *Muttimodus aus* 

Mußt Du jetzt nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen oder kann man das reparieren?


----------



## scylla (9. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> *Muttimodus an* Liebe Scylla, Du mußt halt ordentlicher fahren, nicht so über die großen Brocken hüpfen etc... *Muttimodus aus*
> 
> Mußt Du jetzt nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen oder kann man das reparieren?





Hmmm, also Dämpfer Nr. 1 liegt grad defekt beim Tuner und wartet seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auf ein Ersatzteil... dafür ist grad Dämpfer Nr. 2 drin, der aber vor einiger Zeit durch Dämpfer Nr. 1 ersetzt wurde, weil er eigentlich auch putt ist. Da mein Freund dasselbe Rad hat, wie ich, und sein Dämpfer auch am Abnippeln ist, hab ich mir jetzt Dämpfer Nr. 3 bestellt, der hoffentlich demnächst eintrudeln sollte, und dann erst mal in mein Rad wandert, und wenn Dämpfer Nr.1 wieder da ist dann vielleicht an meinen Freund vererbt wird. Klingt blöd, ist auch so 

Am anderen Bike... keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich werd ich mich da über den Winter mal selber drum kümmern, und zwischenzeitlich auch mal einen anderen Dämpfer probieren. Man ist ja schließlich dekadent 

Puh, wenn ich mir das grad so durchlese, krieg ich Zweifel, ob ich das richtige Hobby habe. Warum mach ich eigentlich immer alles kaputt?  Vielleicht doch lieber Hallenhalma spielen?


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> .......Vielleicht doch lieber Hallenhalma spielen?



 Du bist aber plötzlich alt geworden 

Komm grad von der Ski"gymnastik" und hab ein paar Alternativpunkte beigesteuert. Irgendwie siehts so aus, als ob am Samstag ein kleiner Pfalzausflug rausspringt 

@fie
ich bike auch lieber als dass ich laufe, aber wenn ich mich überwunden habe zum Laufen tuts mir saugut und ich denke für Dich ists grad auch das Beste, umso schöner, wenn diese Punkte dabei rausspringen und du dich bewegen kannst und in der frischen Luft bist 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Fie (10. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

gestern ging gar nix. Mein Kreislauf wollte nicht wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte. 
Mein Rûcken ist eine einzige Schmerzpartie. Schaun wir mal, wie's heute klappt. 
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. November 2011)

Oje, Fie, gute Besserung! Das klinkt nicht schön . 

Von mir gibts heute auch keine Punkte - man soll ja nichts übertreiben! Hab nen langen Tag heute und muß auch mal wieder z.Bsp. Sportklamotten waschen etc. Morgen gehts dann ne Stunde joggen und anschließen Kurs oder Krafttraining, je nachdem. Ich laufe auch gerne, konnte lange nicht laufen wegen eines Kreuzbandrisses (so kam ich auch zum radeln), aber nun (nach 5 Jahren) merke ich am Knie gar nichts mehr. Ich schau halt dass ich nur 1 mal / Woche laufe. Meine Gelenke sind ja nun auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt. Und *aufHolzklopf* es tut grade mal gar nichts weh. 

Dienstags gibts die nächsten Wochen auch keinen Sport - hab mich grade zum Italienisch-Kurs angemeldet. Meine Kenntnisse sind hier sind äußerst rudimentär und die Verständigung in unserem kleinen Agriturismo am Gardasee doch sehr schwierig. Und ich mag Italien !

Hab grade gesehen dass Scylla gestern auch kräftig in die Pedale getreten ist. sssssssssstt - weg war sie (Punkte mäßig)! 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Dienstags gibts die nächsten Wochen auch keinen Sport - hab mich grade zum Italienisch-Kurs angemeldet. Meine Kenntnisse sind hier sind äußerst rudimentär und die Verständigung in unserem kleinen Agriturismo am Gardasee doch sehr schwierig. Und ich mag Italien !



Na, Italienisch-Kurs ist doch fast schon Sport ... zumindest sehr nützlich für's Biken 
Auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Vorsatz, das zu lernen 
Eigentlich sollte ich auch mal mein französisch aufmöbeln, und sowieso, spanisch wäre auch noch nett zu können, da gibt's so viele nette Bergchen zum Biken


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... zumindest sehr nützlich für's Biken


 
Genau das! Wobei ich dabei eher an die Nahrungsaufnahme und die berühmte Frage nach dem Weg/Trail dachte. Wobei - frage niemals Einheimische, ob ein Trail fahrbar ist! 
Französich ist kein Problem .  

Bei uns mal wieder dicke Suppe, wie schon seit Tagen. Hoffentlich kommt mein Lichtlein bald, bevor der Wald nach einer Regenfront im Schlamm versinkt. Bisher ist alles noch schön trocken, zumindest keine Schlammschlacht.

Machts gut!


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wobei - frage niemals Einheimische, ob ein Trail fahrbar ist!




erinnert mich an eine Episode aus unserem Pyrenäen-X letztes Jahr...
Mein Freund hatte einen franz. Kollegen (ebenfalls "outdoor-aktiv" und öfter mal in den Pyrenäen unterwegs) gefragt, ob er einen bestimmten Übergang kennt, den wir fahren wollten. Dieser bejahte, und meinte wohl sinngemäß, es sei kein Problem, da zu fahren. Ergebnis: wie durften einen halben Tag hoch tragen (kein Problem, das kennt man ja schon, und wird ja üblicherweise durch eine schöne Abfahrt belohnt)...
... und dann den Rest vom Tag wieder runter tragen, da es kaum Gefälle (und viele Gegenanstiege) gab, und dabei so verblockt, dass es schon mit Gefälle schwierig zu fahren gewesen wäre 

Erst hinterher stellte sich dann raus, dass besagter Kollege den Übergang nur vom Skitouren-gehen im Winter kennt 
Hmmm, mit so einem Meter Schnee drauf sieht's da wahrscheinlich aus wie auf einer frisch asphaltierten Autobahn 

PS: Nahrungsaufnahme ist ja schließlich auch ein wesentlicher Teil vom Biken. Ohne Futter kein Berg 

PPS: Wir haben seit gestern auch "Suppe". Und zwar gleich so doll, dass das ganze hübsche Laub, das die Trails dekoriert, eine schöne feuchte Rutschbahn abgibt!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> PPS: Wir haben seit gestern auch "Suppe". Und zwar gleich so doll, dass das ganze hübsche Laub, das die Trails dekoriert, eine schöne feuchte Rutschbahn abgibt!


 
Ich habe gesehen dass Du schon wieder in den Startlöchern zum "Suppe löffeln" und "Rutschbahn schlittern" stehst... Viel Spaß, paß´auf Dich auf! "Steifmutter-Trail" klingt ja echt böse, mach mal ein paar Photos!

Gruß (bin ja ganz heimlich ganz neidisch)


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

das stiefmütterlein ist eigentlich ein chickenway 
darum haben wir's immer ignoriert (stiefmütterlich behandelt)... bis mich dann doch mal die neugierde gepackt hat... und ich mich dann hinterher gefragt habe, was denn nun genau der chickenway wovon sein soll 

mal sehen mit fotos... da stellst du ja gleich eine aufgabe... nachts/suppe/rutschig/steil  
wir werden uns bemühen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> mal sehen mit fotos... da stellst du ja gleich eine aufgabe... nachts/suppe/rutschig/steil
> wir werden uns bemühen!


 
Und?? Wie war der "chicken way"? Danke für die vielen Punkte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab heute ne Matschbirne (vom s.....  ). Das kostet mich heute bestimmt zwei Punkte. Ich gelobe Besserung.

Guten Start ins WE!


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Und?? Wie war der "chicken way"?



och, voll easy, chickenway halt











ähm, leider genau andersrum  für mich zumindest 
wobei... auf dem rad ging's ja. blöd nur, wenn man versucht abzusteigen und sich, sofort nachdem man das rad losgelassen hat, auf dem hintern und ein paar m weiter unten wiederfindet. sch*** 5.10! Ich sollte mir mal ein stück alten minion drunter tackern 
(oder einfach nicht mehr absteigen )
foto gibt's leider keine. wir mussten schon die lampen auf kleinste stufe dimmen um überhaupt was zu sehen! hätte keinen taug gehabt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. November 2011)

Haha, ich sag doch: Rutschpartie! Hoffe Du hast Dir nicht weh getan.
Ihr könnt ja mal bei Tag Photos von der Stiefmutter machen - wobei das Bild mit Dir auf dem Hintern bestimmt auch lustig geworden wäre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

weh getan hat sich höchstens mein stolz 
(gott sei dank hat's außer meinem freund keiner gesehen... ich glaub der gesichtsausdruck dabei war nicht gerade vorzeigbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

und, schon pläne fürs (hoffentlich weniger suppige) wochenende?
(also falls der kater bis dahin vertrieben ist )

ich: ähm... biken...(was sonst)? 
1x odenwald-rutschen und 1x pfälzerwald-rutschen


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
melde mich auch wieder. Mein Workshop ist vorbei und er war anstrengend. Die Multivisions-Show vom Mountainbike Höhenweltrekord gestern war toll. Einfach immer wieder schön Fotos vom Himalaya zu sehen .
Heute werde ich wieder zwei Punkte im Studio sammeln. Es nimmt mich schon Wunder, wie ihr die Motivation fürs Radeln aufbringt. Ich komme jeweils etwa um 18:30 von der Arbeit nach Hause. Es ist stockfinster und ich finde die Motivation nicht, mich alleine auf das Bike zu schwingen. Morgen werde ich während dem Tag eine längere Tour fahren. Zählt ihr eigentlich die effektive Fahrzeit (Tacho) oder die Zeit, welche ihr unterwegs seid? Dies könnte für mich morgen einen ziemlichen Unterschied ausmachen, da doch einige Höhenmeter gesammelt werden und ich somit wohl die eine oder andere Pause machen muss. Ach ja und in der Abfahrt werde ich wohl das eine oder andere mal auf die Mitfahrer warten müssen .
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag. Ach ja und die Bilder vom Chicken Way würden mich schon noch interessieren...


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Zählt ihr eigentlich die effektive Fahrzeit (Tacho) oder die Zeit, welche ihr unterwegs seid?



Bei einer Feierabend-Runde mach ich mir die Mühe nicht, da schau ich vorher und hinterher auf die Uhr, weil da eh eher durchgefahren wird ohne große Pausen. Ab und zu 10 sec. Stop zum Licht nachjustieren etc. finde ich vernachlässigbar.
Bei einer Tagestour nehm ich dafür die "Zeit in Bewegung" vom GPS. So ne Stunde Mittagspause ist dann halt doch nicht mehr vernachlässigbar.

Schwierig wird's bei einer Technik-Tour.... hmmm... da ist man ja schon immer arg lang damit beschäftigt, die Linie auszugucken, oder fährt so langsam, dass das GPS nix mehr registriert... oder trägt immer wieder hoch um es nochmal zu probieren. Da weiß ich's noch nicht so recht . Zeit in Bewegung fänd ich irgendwie unfair, weil dann da von 5 Stunden auf dem Trail vielleicht 1 Stunde rauskommen würde, wobei man aber tatsächlich doch irgendwie fertig ist. Gesamtzeit ist aber auch doof, da man ja nicht immer selber fährt sondern auch mal den anderen zuschaut.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2011)

Guten Morgen
Bin mal gespannt, ob das mit der Sonne morgen klappt 
Das hab ich grad gefunden
http://www.nabu-nw.de/seiten/weinbiet.htm

Morgen ist ein Geburtstag in Mannem und da die Pfalz fast direkt  auf dem Weg liegt , ist ein Abstecher auf den Eckkopf geplant.
So - noch offen

@chrige
Lange Pausen zieh ich ab


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2011)

Ich fahr immer mit HAC, da kann ich die Standzeiten schon genau ablesen, wird aber eher relevant bei ner Tagestour


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl die langen Pausen abziehen und nicht die, die ich brauche, um wieder zu Atem zu kommen. Es ist manchmal echt interessant, die Gesamtzeit mit der Fahrtzeit zu vergleichen. Da denke ich, dass ich kaum Pausen gemacht habe und am Schluss fehlt so etwa 1h auf meinem Tacho .
Na ja, fürs Wetter habe ich nicht viel Hoffnung. Da die Tour aber mit einem Aufstieg auf 1000müM hinauf beginnt, werde ich wohl schon bald an der Sonne sein . Hmm, das hat gerade meine Entscheidung betreffend Routenwahl abgenommen. War mir nicht sicher, ob ich kurz und steil oder lange und gemütlich aufsteigen soll... Mit kurz und steil komme ich schneller in die Sonne.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das hab ich grad gefunden
> http://www.nabu-nw.de/seiten/weinbiet.htm


 
Was für ein ekliges Bild - brrr.... bei uns nur Hochnebel heute, dafür fegt ein fieser Wind grade die letzten Blätter von den Bäumen.

Punkte: Ich nehme bei Touren die reine Fahrtzeit vom Tacho (hab kein GPS). Schwierig wird es bei technischen "Übungen", wie Scylla schon sagt. Reine Fahrtzeit wäre schon unfair. Ein Patentrezept hab ich auch nicht. Entscheidet nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen - in dubio pro reo!

Euch allen viel Spaß bei Euren Touren - wir werden am Sonntag gen Füssen fahren und am Trauchberg rumgurken, mal nen Blick in Alpen riskieren. 
Heute und morgen wühl ein Bagger in unserem Garten rum - da kann ich meinen Schatz schlecht alleine stehen lassen und biken gehen. Vielleicht reicht es zu einer kleinen Hausrunde am Samstag. Heute ist eh "Lauftag". Falls ich nicht stolpere, weil mein Kopf mich aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt... *jammer*.


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2011)

Bei uns drückt sich gerade die Sonne durch. Das sieht gut aus


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Da die Tour aber mit einem Aufstieg auf 1000müM hinauf beginnt, werde ich wohl schon bald an der Sonne sein .



Mein Neid wird dich begleiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2011)

Also das mit der Sonne war doch nix 
Hab aber dann doch ne kleine Runde gedreht und Maiskolben für unser Häschen eingesammelt.

Ich wünsch allen etwas mehr Sonne 

 fürs Wochenende.


----------



## Chrige (12. November 2011)

So, Ladies, das war mal ne Biketour heute .
Nachdem ich gestern noch etwas für meine Kraft und Stabilisation gemacht habe, habe ich mich dann heute früh aufs Bike geschwungen. Eigentlich hatte ich mit meiner besten Freundin abgemacht. Danach hat sich dann noch eine Freundin dazugesellt und am Schluss kamen noch zwei Arbeitskollegen von meiner Freundin. Wir fuhren also in der grössten Suppe los und hatten zum Ziel so schnell wie möglich Höhenmeter zu sammeln, um der Sonne entgegen zu fahren. Schon beim ersten Aufstieg merkte ich, dass meine Kraft und Kondition heute sehr gut war (Intervalltraining sei dank). Und dies blieb auch so während der ganzen Fahrt. Bei den Uphills musste ich jeweils sogar auf meine Freundin warten, die ein mehrfacher Ironman Finisher ist. Bis jetzt hat sie mich IMMER stehen gelassen. Ok, vielleicht hatte sie heute auch nicht den besten Tag. Schon bald kamen wir in die Sonne und konnten auf das Nebelmeer runterschauen. Wir schraubten uns dann immer mehr in die Höhe. Unsere grösste Angst war, dass alle Alphütten schon Winterpause hätten, da wir ausser ein paar Stengel nichts zu essen dabei hatten. Doch wir hatten Glück und fanden eine Hütte, die uns etwas zu essen anbieten konnten. Nach ein bisschen Tragen einen Singletrail hinauf, einer Abfahrt kurz vor dem Gipfel und dem zugehörigen zusätzlichen 300hm Aufstieg  erreichten wir dann den Gipfel. Die Aussicht war grandios. Die Abfahrt ging anfänglich ziemlich technisch runter und dann alles auf Forstwegen auf den unter uns liegenden Berg. Als wir dann beim Einstieg in die Abfahrt in die Nebelsuppe standen, fragte der eine Mann, den wir dabei hatten, ob jemand noch Trails fahren komme. Da ich noch nicht genügend Trails hatte, bin ich mit ihm und seinem Freund mit und bin das erste mal meinen Angsttrail ohne abzusteigen gefahren. Am Schluss geht es extrem steil über einen Felsen runter. Einer von uns ist abgestiegen und hat gestossen und ich habe es geschafft . Dann mit den Jungs im Nebel noch ein paar Treppentrails gefahren und ab nach Hause.
Insgesamt waren es 51km, 1650hm. Wir waren etwa 6h45min unterwegs. Mein Tacho gab eine Fahrtzeit von 4h50min an. Da wir noch etwa 15min Trails raufgehen mussten, habe ich noch 15min angehängt für die Punkte. Hier noch ein paar Fotos:





Wir waren nicht die einzigen:








Zwei meiner Begleiter:




Ich zeige, woher wir gekommen sind, wohin wir müssen und wo die Nebelsuppe ist:





Ich hoffe, dass ihr auch alle etwas Sonne hatted oder morgen haben werdet.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. November 2011)

starke Tour, Chrige! Und tolle Blicke, echt schön! Jetzt kann ich mich sputen... 

Wir haben heute nur Zeit für eine kurze Runde gehabt, aber trotzdem die Abendsonne gesehen. Nach meinem Totalausfall gestern war das heute ok.

Außerdem kam heute die Sommerzeit in Form ener Lupine an - gleich montiert und probiert! Schön, jetzt geht auch wieder ne Feierabendrunde!

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## scylla (12. November 2011)

Das muss ja eine geile Tour gewesen sein, Chrige! Dein Bericht lässt es richtig nachfühlen! 

@Lahmschnecke
cool! Viel Spaß mit der Mitnehm-Sonne 

Bei mir gab's heute eine Technik-Spiel-Runde. Keine Ahnung wie eintragen... von zu Hause los gings um 9, wieder zurück war ich um ca. 18 Uhr. Wir haben fast gleich viel hoch getragen wie wir runter gefahren sind. Hab jetzt halt mal pauschal 2 Stunden für die Pausenzeiten abgezogen, weil die Aufzeichnung eh nix taugt. Bike tragen oder schieben oder auf selbigem stillstehen schlage ich jetzt halt mal dem "Radfahren" zu. Ich hoffe, das ist Ok...
Hat jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht 
Lustige Gesellschaft und coole Trails!


----------



## Chrige (13. November 2011)

Bei mir gibt's morgen mal nichts. Wir haben Kirmes und ich arbeite den ganzen Tag an der Bar. Falls ich mag, gibts am Montag eine kurze Tour. Kann aber sein, dass da auch nichts geht, da es morgen wahrscheinlich seeeeeeeeeeehr spät wird. Ach ja, am Montag habe ich mir frei genommen.
Ein positiver Aspekt der heutigen Tour ist, dass meine Hand nicht schmerzt. Während der Tour, v.a. auf den Trails, hatte ich hin und wieder Schmerzen. Aber kaum zuhause waren die wieder weg.
Allen einen schönen SONNtag!


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2011)

@chrige
Neid 
Sind gestern von super Sonnenschein daheim in die voll eklige neblige Pfalz gefahren. Brrrr 6-8°. 
Haben am Eckkopf und Stabenberg die Trails auf und abgerockt. Sind hoch immer ca. 380hm, runter fast komplett auf Trail. 
Vor lauter Blättern  

haben wir kaum gesehen worauf wir gefahren sind. In diesem Bereich waren gestern 3 bewitschaftete "Hütten", dafür auch viele Wanderer unterwegs, es gab aber keine Probleme mit denen. Dieses Gebiet wird auf jeden Fall noch weiter ausgetestet, unser Trailanteil war nur ein minimaler Bruchteil dessen, was möglich ist.
Vom Eckkopf runter



ZUm Stabenberg rauf 




Jetzt kommt grad die Sonne raus, da werd ich mich nochmal auf mein Rocky schwingen. Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2011)

Die Sonne war tatsächlich stärker als der Nebel, zumindest da wo ich gefahren bin - aber es war noch kälter als gestern. 
Und Wanderer en masse, im Frühjahr halten die alle noch Winterschlaf 

@scylla
Wie bringt man eigentlich einen Dämpfer putt


----------



## scylla (13. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla
> Wie bringt man eigentlich einen Dämpfer putt



Man fährt durch die Pfalz 
Leider geht irgendwann der "Respekt" flöten, vor allem wenn man auf einem 180mm Fully sitzt. Dann knallt's halt mal ein bisschen in der Federung. Eigentlich sollte der Dämpfer das dicke überleben, aber wenn dann auch noch zum Unglück Pech kommt geht's halt so aus 

Heute in der Pfalz war aber "nur" das HT dabei. 
Erkenntnis #1: ich bin kaum langsamer
Erkenntnis #2: es macht genial Spaß 
Erkenntnis #3: Dämpfer braucht man nur für den Uphill 
Erkenntnis #4: ich  dieses Rad

Ok, alles nichts Neues, aber jedes Mal wieder faszinierend 

Nebelsuppe hatten wir heute auch. Aber halb so schlimm. Die Trails machen alles wett! 
Am Ende als wir die Bikes wieder eingeladen haben, hatten wir sogar eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Auto


----------



## scylla (14. November 2011)

Der erste Nachtfrost heute... 
Jetzt kommt der Winter doch noch 

Ich will hier weg!


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2011)

Wo seid ihr denn wieder rumgefahren?

Ich fahr grad lieber mit dem Fully. Mit der Überstandshöhe ist schon klasse, wenn ich in (fast) jeder Lage absteigen kann, ohne dass ich kippe oder draufknalle....und das mit dem Respekt, der geht, glaub ich, echt verloren, wenn man so über alles drüberfliegt. Ich war froh, dass am Samstag an einigen Stellen, soviel Blätter drüberlagen, dass ich nicht gesehen hab, wie die Steine und Wurzeln liegen. Aber mit dem Spitzkehrenfahren ist noch viel Verbesserung angesagt.

Allen eine gute Woche ......und der Winter kommt bestimmt  ich bleib hier


----------



## Chrige (14. November 2011)

Gestern leider zu tief ins Glas geschaut und auch etwas spät nach Hause gekommen 04:30 in der früh. Deshalb gibt es heute keine Punkte von mir. Morgen werde ich dann wieder Punkte sammeln gehen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (14. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn wieder rumgefahren?



kalmit/2, zigeunerfelsen, sommerberg, hochberg, kalmit

schee war's


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Gestern leider zu tief ins Glas geschaut und auch etwas spät nach Hause gekommen 04:30 in der früh.


 
 Prost Chrige - ich versteh´ Dich! Muß ein schönes Fest gewesen sein. Freitag gings mir auch nicht so gut... Aber Du hast gut Punkte gesammelt - wer schafft darf auch feiern!

Ich konnte heute früher Feierabend machen und habe die neue Lupine ausprobiert... boh war mir das unheimlich so allein im stockdunklen Wald... aber irgendwie cool Apropos cool - das Thermometer zeigt grade Null Grad, und meine Zehen sind Eiszapfen. Ab in die Sauna!



@chrige - hab grade gesehen dass uns nur 5 Minuten trennen... aber ich werde morgen keine Punkte sammeln, da ich ja Italienisch-Kurs habe. Oder gibts für 20 Minuten hin und 20 Minuten Rückfahrt mit Rad auch Punkte? Grüßle!


----------



## scylla (14. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Oder gibts für 20 Minuten hin und 20 Minuten Rückfahrt mit Rad auch Punkte? Grüßle!



ja klaro! Warum auch nicht?


----------



## scylla (15. November 2011)

wer ist denn eigentlich so bekloppt und fährt einfach so zum spaß in der eisigen morgendämmerung durch den wald??... dachte ich vorhin beim aufstehen... letztenendes hat's doch spaß gemacht 
nächste woche wieder!

wie gut, dass es verrückte gibt, die einen zu solchen bescheuerten aktionen anstiften


----------



## Chrige (15. November 2011)

Gut, dass es verrückte wie dich gibt . Ich sitze leider bei der Morgendämmerung schon im Büro . Nun ja am Donnerstag gibts wieder Nightride und am Wochenende wohl die eine oder andere Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich sitze leider bei der Morgendämmerung schon im Büro .


 
SEUFZ - wem sagst Du das... und derzeit auch in der Abenddämmerung. Aber da ich zur Gattung der Murmeltiere gehöre wäre ein Morgendämmerungsride wohl nichts für mich  *gähn*

@scylla: Ja... man muß schon ziemlich bekloppt sein... sind Deine Arme eigentlich schon zum Dämpfer mutiert, und Deine 5.10 angewachsen? (Nicht hauen, ich mein´es nett!). Gratuliere zu Rang 15 - starke Sache! 
Morgen Spinning - und den Rest der Woche mal weitersehen. Hab jetzt ja die Sonne am Helm ... 

Grüßle!


----------



## Chrige (16. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> SEUFZ - wem sagst Du das... und derzeit auch in der Abenddämmerung.



Ja, ich auch. Aber von Dämmerung kann eigentlich gar keine Rede sein, da es dank der Suppe nie wirklich hell wird .

Wenigstens kennen die im Studio mich inzwischen mit Namen, so dass es auch nichts ausmacht, wenn ich mein Abo mal zuhause liegen lasse . Und morgen geht es mit künstlicher Sonne und seeeehr warm eingepackt mit den Jungs auf die Trails...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (16. November 2011)

Arme zum Dämpfer mutiert... oder besser zur Federgabel? Trifft's leider nur zu gut. Gestern abend war dann nämlich einfach mal die Gabel eingefroren und hat sich grad mal noch 2 cm bewegt, und das in Zeitlupe  
Fährt sich ziemlich bescheiden, hinten weich und vorne starr 

Erst mal anderes Öl besorgen, dann wird heut abend nochmal getestet ob's damit besser wird!

Und die Halterung von meiner Hope Lampe ist auch hinüber (Ermüdungsbruch, Plastik fantastik eben), und ich find nirgends einen lieferbaren Ersatz. Überall "2 Wochen oder mehr" 
Mal gucken, ob mir was McGuyver-mäßiges einfällt als Behelf. Kann man so eine Lampe eigentlich auch mit Bindfaden und Büroklammer am Lenker befestigen?


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2011)

Ausprobieren....mit Foto von der Konstruktion 

Wirds dem Öl zu kalt  Kann das der Grund sein, warum meine Sattelstütze nicht mehr hoch will ohne nachzuhelfen.


----------



## scylla (16. November 2011)

klar wird's dem öl auch irgendwann zu kalt. das friert halt genauso wie die besitzer 

im ernst: bei minusgraden ist das keine seltenheit, dass hydraulische dinge nicht mehr ganz so toll funktionieren. die meisten öle sind auf "normaltemperaturen" ausgelegt, also irgendwas zwischen +10 und +30 °C. wird es kälter, wird das öl dickflüssiger, was dazu führt, dass die dämpfung (die ja nichts anderes ist als ein irgendwie regulierter ölfluss durch kleine öffnungen) nicht mehr so arbeiten kann wie gewohnt. die federung wird also "überdämpft". hattest du bestimme auch schon, dass sich die federgabel bei kälte irgendwie bockiger anfühlt als sonst 
deiner stütze geht's wohl ähnlich...


----------



## Chrige (17. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @chrige - hab grade gesehen dass uns nur 5 Minuten trennen... aber ich werde morgen keine Punkte sammeln, da ich ja Italienisch-Kurs habe. Oder gibts für 20 Minuten hin und 20 Minuten Rückfahrt mit Rad auch Punkte? Grüßle!



Hmm, jetzt bin ich also etwas abgefallen im Teaminternen Ranking. Na ja, heute Abend sollten so ca. 10 Punkte von meiner Seite dazukommen. Wünscht mir viel Glück (und vor allem Kraft) beim Nebel-Nightride mit den Jungs. Ich werde es heute nochmals in der schnellen Gruppe versuchen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. November 2011)

@chrige - mach Dir keine Sorgen, 10 Punkte schaffe ich heute nicht, vielleicht 4 - 6. Vielleicht auch erst morgen... Mit Mausoline liegen wir ja alle irgendwie beieinander, je nach Wochentag der eine oder andere vorne. Aber letztlich ist das ja egal, ich mag mich wegen der Punkte jetzt auch nicht stressen. Ich finds schon gut wie wir Alten  uns derzeit wacker schlagen! Auch Fie (haaalloooo ) konnte wieder Punkte beisteuern! 
Apropos Alter: ich war heute beim Augenarzt und brauche nun dringenst eine Gleitsichtbrille. Sollte mich in Maulwurf umtaufen  . Ob ich damit die Trails besser finde???? Auf jeden Fall kostet diese Brille ne Menge Geld - und ich hab noch immer keine kleine Kamera  weil dafür gabs ja die Lupine... hat alles irgendwie was mit Durchblick zu tun 
Noch ist es sehr gut zu fahren, weil der Boden nicht matschig und aufgeweicht, sondern für diese Jahreszeit noch sehr fest ist. Bei Regen fahre ich sicher nicht, bei Schnee dafür sehr gerne. Am WE ist bei uns auch noch mal Gartenarbeit angesagt; was der Bagger zusammen gerissen hat muß nun verschafft werden - mindestens 2 Punkte wert! 
Bei uns scheint doch heute glatt die Sonne! Aber bis ich hier raus komme ist auch schon wieder dunkel. 

Chrige, Dir viel Spass heute Abend mit den Jungs - halt die Ohren steif und die Fahne hoch! Und *Muttimodusan* zieht Dich warm an *Muttimodusaus*!!

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (17. November 2011)

@Chrige
viel Spaß mit den Jungs! 
(mach sie alle! )

Nicht zu warm anziehen! Lieber so, dass du vor dem Losfahren ein bisschen frierst. Sonst schwitzt du dir beim Hochfahren einen ab und kühlst dann in der nassen Kleidung aus. Am besten noch ein Wechsel-Unterhemd und -Trikot in den Rucksack um vor der Abfahrt was Trockenes anziehen zu können. 

@Klamotten
ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf Merino-Unterwäsche-Tripp . Die Sachen sind zwar schweineteuer, aber ich finde, das rechnet sich im Winter. Der Clou an den Sachen ist, dass sie auch noch recht gut warm geben, wenn sie schon klatschnass geschwitzt sind. So ein dünnes Merino-Langarm-Hemdchen bringt imho mehr als ein dicker Fleece-Pulli.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Nicht zu warm anziehen! Lieber so, dass du vor dem Losfahren ein bisschen frierst. Sonst schwitzt du dir beim Hochfahren einen ab und kühlst dann in der nassen Kleidung aus. Am besten noch ein Wechsel-Unterhemd und -Trikot in den Rucksack um vor der Abfahrt was Trockenes anziehen zu können.


 
So mach ich das auch immer: Klamotten zum wechseln einpacken. Und wie Scylla sagt: ein gescheites Unterhemd. Meines ist zwar nicht aus Merino-Wolle (kratzt das??), aber mir taugt es auch. Odlo. Vor allem im Nacken schön hoch.

Ich muß jetzt gleich den Löffel hier wegschmeißen und mich aufs Radl hocken - so ein g.... Wetter hier, nicht zu glauben! So´n bissle Vitamin D tanken wäre auch gut...

Machts gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2011)

Heut hab ich, glaub ich, Adventsbasteln ausgemacht, also keine Punkte, am Samstag ist ein Biwack unterm Pfälzer-Felsen geplant, auch keine Bike-Punkte, aber wartet ab, wenns Schnee hat, dann.......
Ich bin auch schon ne Weile aufm Woll-Trip. Ich schwitze dermaßen, dass ich bergauf bei diesen Temperaturen, mein langärmeliges Wollhemd oder mein Woll-UNterhemd mit dünnem Langärmelshirt anhabe. Bergab muss ich was Frisches anziehen und vor allem ne Windstopperjacke und gute Handschuhe und BUff unterm Helm. Hose reicht mir die kurze Radhose und ne Polartech-Hose, aber die Füsse, nur mit Überschuhen, und ich muss mal so ne Wärmesohle ausprobieren.
@Chrige
ich denk an dich
@Fie
Häuptling, wie gehts?
@scylla
eigentlich logisch mit dem Öl, ich könnt ja mal mein Hirn einschalten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. November 2011)

`Morgääähn, Mädels,

Juhuu, WE in Sicht! Man glaubt es kaum - bei uns scheint die Sonne! Bin im Sonnenaufgang ins Büro geradelt - frisch aber superschön! Somit werde ich gleich vom Büro aus heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Tut echt gut, mal wieder so ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.

Chrige - wie wars?? 

Mausoline - ist im Schwarzwald schon Schnee in Sicht?? Biwakieren gibt auch nen Punkt, finde ich. 

Fie - was machen die Augen?? Kannst Du noch zuhause bleiben?

Scylla - wann gehts denn los gen Sonne und Süden?

Machts gut!


----------



## Chrige (18. November 2011)

Mit Nebel-Nightride war nichts gestern.... es war ein "Klarer-Sternenhimmel-Nightride" mit super Aussicht in die Zentralschweiz und über den Zürichsee... Ja, ich habe die Jungs alle gemacht . Ok, es waren die Jungs der gemütlichen Gruppe. Nachdem ich wirklich viel Überwindung brauchte, um überhaupt aus der Wohnung zu kommen, konnte ich die Motivation nicht mehr aufbringen, der schnellen Gruppe hinterherzuhecheln. Ich kam schon sehr knapp zum Treffpunkt und war ziemlich aus der Puste. Und als ich sah, dass die einzige andere weibliche Mitfahrerin (die mich Anfangs Oktober noch stehen liess) mit der gemütlichen Gruppe mitfuhr, entschied ich mich auch für diese. Na ja, keine Ahnung, was mit meiner Fitness im Moment gerade passiert. Auf jeden Fall habe ich alle uphill stehen gelassen, auch die, die mir Anfangs Oktober noch davonfuhren. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wie es mit der gemütlichen Gruppe ist und werde in Zukunft wieder mit den Schnellen mitfahren, da der Trailanteil nicht soooo hoch war. Aber für das Selbstbewusstsein war es schon gut .
Ich hatte auch schön warm. Für den Aufstieg trug ich folgendes:
- langärmliges Thermoleibchen
- dünnes langärmliges Trikot
- kurzarm Windstopper
- kurze Radlerhose
- Lange Tights
- kurze Baggyshorts
- normale Socken
- normale Schuhe
- Buff um den Hals
- "Unterhelmmütze"

Für die Abfahrt habe ich den kurzärmligen Windstopper durch einen lamgärmligen ausgetauscht. Das einzige, das ab und zu etwas Kälte empfand, waren meine Oberschenkel. Ich denke, eine Windstopperhose ist eine von meinen nächsten Anschaffungen.

Wie geht's euch allen so?
Fie, wie geht's deinen Augen? Hoffe, ihr werdet alle ein wunderschönes Wochenende haben.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Derzeit ist ne längere Treppe (nicht unsteil) im Wald die nächste Herausforderung. Und so ne Scheiß-Kehre, an der doktore ich schon das zweite Jahr rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Scheiß-Kehre ist heute gefallen  *stolz* - dafür haben wir einen neuen Trail mit Freifall (Scylla, Dein Auftritt!) ausprobiert - da mußte ich passen. Bin fast auf allen Vieren runter *schäm* war aber wirklich steil und voll Blätter und voll rutschig und gar nicht kurz ... Aber mit der Kehre bin ich froh, dass es endlich geklappt hat - und war auch irgendwie auf einmal voll easy...

Somit habe ich heute volle Sonne getankt, anschließend Sauna, danach Italiener mit Fisch und Gemüse und Wein *lalalala* - es gibt schlechtere Tage!

Machts gut, Mädels - ich hab Euch alle lieb


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2011)

jawoll des isch richtig schee mit euch

Ich hab die Kurve heut auch nicht gepackt  Berg abwärts, Trail rechts abknickend im ca. 80°Winkel, steil hoch und voller Blätter. Von der anderen Seite wars einfacher 

Scylla ist wohl schon weg, da wird sie bestimmt ein paar Punkte mitbringen


----------



## Chrige (19. November 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich heute auch noch etwas raus, etwas an der Technik feilen. Am Morgen half ich einer Freundin beim Umzug. Kurz nach Mittag waren wir fertig, gingen etwas essen und waren nudelfertig. Danach musste ich noch einkaufen gehen und bin vor ca. 15 Minuten nach Hause gekommen. Jetzt kann ich mich irgendwie nicht mehr aufraffen, raus zu gehen. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, am Morgen mit dem Bike über die Nebelsuppe zu steigen und dann etwas Trails fahren und zu guter Letzt den Trail nehmen, der mich direkt oberhalb vom Haus meiner Eltern ausspuckt. Da bin ich nämlich um 13.00 zum Essen eingeladen .
Mensch, habe mir heute an der Ladefläche des Transporters mein Schienbein angeschlagen. Jetzt habe ich dort eine Beule und es beginnt langsam blau zu werden. Zudem schmerzt es sogar, ohne dass ich das Bein belaste. Aber bis morgen wird das schon wieder. 

Hey, habe euch auch alle lieb . Und ich freue mich, dass wir immer noch in den Top 100 sind . Scylla bringt sicher ein paar Punkte mit und Fie kann hoffentlich auch früher oder später wieder mittun.

Gruss aus der Nebelsuppe,

Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (21. November 2011)

Guten Morgen Ladies 
Ich hoffe, ihr hatted alle ein tolles Wochenende. Wie schon geplant machte ich gestern eine kurze Biketour. Zum Glück hatte eine Freundin mir am Samstag Abend noch geschrieben, dass sie mitkommen würde. Ich hätte mich sonst wohl bei dieser Nebelsuppe nicht aus der Wohnung gebracht. Warm angezogen hiess es wiedereinmal so schnell wie möglich an Höhe zu gewinnen, um aus der Nebelsuppe zu kommen. Wir hatten uns einer unserer Lieblingstrails vorgenommen. Kurz unterhalb des Traileinstieges fuhren wir immer noch im dicken Nebel und machten uns etwas Sorgen. Doch kaum waren wir beim Einstieg, lichtete sich der Nebel. Jedes mal schaffen wir ein bisschen mehr von dem Trail und inzwischen fahren wir die grosse Stufe am Ende ohne nachzudenken. Später zeigte mir meine Freundin einen mir noch unbekannten Trail. Dies ist für mich immer wieder überraschend, da ich am Rand von diesem Wald aufgewachsen bin. Der Trail war dann super mühsam. Am Anfang war er noch ziemlich flach, wurde dann aber immer steiler. Das grösste Problem war aber, dass alle 10-20m eine etwa 1m breite und ziemlich tiefe Wasserrinne kam. Da wir beide den Bunnyhop nicht perfekt beherrschen war nichts mit drüber springen. Also hiess es durchfahren und immer schön den Lenker entlasten, damit die Gabel nicht einsenkt. Das war am Anfang im relativ flachen Stück noch einfach wurde aber mit zunehmender Steile immer schwieriger. Schlussendlich haben wir es aber doch beide geschafft sturzfrei unten anzukommen. Ach ja, da wir wieder im Nebel waren, war es auch ziemlich rutschig und schlammig, was das ganze nicht wirklich vereinfachte . Einige Meter dem Forstweg entlang weiter, schlug ich vor, nochmals einen Trail zu nehmen, der uns, meines Erachtens, direkt oberhalb meiner Eltern ausspucken sollte. Nun ja, wiedereinmal getäuscht, und wir kamen nach einem anspruchslosen, etwas langweiligen Tail auf der Hauptstrasse ca. 5km von meinen Eltern entfernt raus . Nach einer Bikeputzaktion im Garten meiner Eltern war dann unsere Tour vorbei. Sie war nicht wirklich spektakulär, doch es tat gut, aus der Nebelsuppe zu kommen und sich etwas zu bewegen.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen tollen Wochenanfang und viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

so, mal zeit, dass ich mich auch wieder zurückmelde 

wir haben mal ein wochenende lang den harz unsicher gemacht. wetter war gott sei dank bestens. gar nicht mal ganz so kalt wie befürchtet. nur leider sehr früh dunkel *nerv*. 
irgendwie war es der totale chaos-trip! angefangen hatte es gleich mal damit, dass wir die hälfte vergessen hatten. die wegverpflegung für den trail (dabei hatte ich mich extra noch die nacht vorher in die küche gestellt und ganz viel kuchen gebacken ), den lampenakku von meinem freund, ...
na ja, wenigstens hatten wir die bikes, müsliriegel *igitt* und warme klamotten dabei, also alles halb so schlimm 

also am samstag gleich mal hoch auf den brocken und einen einschlägig bekannten blocker-trail runter.



leider sehr wenig lustig aufgrund von einigermaßen spaßbefreiten mitmenschen. die rentner waren alle sehr freundlich und haben uns glück gewünscht, und dass wir uns nicht weh tun... das schlimme waren die jüngeren leute und vor allem eine riesen horde unerzogener bälger . von der seite kamen dann so kommentare, wo das netteste dann noch war "du bist ja bescheuert", und ganz viel ehrlich gemeinte schadenfreude bei ungewolltem bodenkontakt. irgendwann fand ich es so zum :kotz:, dass ich mir nur noch auf die zunge gebissen, und erst mal hundert meter lang mein bike getragen habe, einfach um da weg zu kommen, sonst wär ich ausgerastet. sowas hab ich in meiner ganzen "bike-karriere" noch nie erlebt 
dabei wäre das der absolut geilste trail... den ich sicherlich nie wieder eines blickes würdigen werde, weil ich beim gedanken daran immer noch einen roten kopf kriegen könnte, weil ich so angepisst bin 

die nächsten trails haben dann aber super viel spaß gemacht. vor allem waren sie menschenleer 




bis... mein freund sich auf einem kleinen verblockten flachstück den hinterreifen seitlich aufgeschlitzt hat. bei 3-4° und wind auch kein spaß, vor allem wenn man milch im reifen hat und erst mal beim schlauch einziehen alles komplett einsaut. hinterher waren wir dann so kalt, dass man ein comedy-video über unsere versuche hätte drehen können, den traileinstieg zu fahren 
na ja, zu guter letzt ist mir dann mal wieder die gabel eingefroren, weil es immer kälter (und dunkler) wurde, was dann bei einer harmlosen stufe zu einem beinahe-frontflip geführt hat, weil ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte, dass das nette gäbelchen nichts mehr tut . den letzten trail zum auto sind wir dann noch mit licht gefahren. ich nur mit helmlampe, mein freund mit lenkerlampe (und meinem akku)... er hat geflucht, dass er alle stufen überschätzt wegen dem starken schattenwurf, ich habe geflucht, weil ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen konnte, wie hoch die hindernisse sind aufgrund des fehlenden schattenwurfs. 
ein gutes hat es: fahrtechnisch sind ein paar nette erkenntnisse rausgesprungen bei dem versuch, einen trail voller steinblöcke mit starrgabel und mangelnder sicht zu überleben 

wenn man es so nehmen will: die generalprobe für teneriffa ist voll in die hose gegangen, also kann's nächste woche nur noch toll werden! 

mehr bilder nebenan


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Da wars bei uns am Wochenende doch ein bißchen sanfter 

Haben am Samstag mit Sack und Pack einen steilen Anstieg zu unserem Biwackplatz erklommen. Den Abend wunderschön mit guter Verpflegung und viel Spaß am Lagerfeuer verbracht und einen super Schlafplatz unterm Felsendach gehabt



Frühstück mit Eier und Speck vom Lagerfeuer und beim Abstieg nen Umweg übern genialen Aussichtspunkt mit sagenhaftem Ausblick.
Pfalz, wie bist du schön 



Danach noch ne schöne, ziemlich einsame Tour, mit ewig am Hang entlang ziehendem Trail und Trail über Baumstämme tragend anstrengend wieder nach oben schaffend


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


>



war das nicht schweinekalt? 
mich friert ja schon beim dran denken, jetzt noch eine nacht im freien zu verbringen, und dann noch ohne zelt! was nimmt man denn da alles mit, um sich beim schlafen vor der kälte zu schützen?


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Ich bin auch eher die Verfrorene 
Wir hatten eine Plane ausgelegt, darauf ne dünne alu-gepolsterte Matte, darauf ne Thermarestmatte und Schlafsack (ist nicht mehr der Beste). Angezogen hatte ich im Schlafsack meine Polartechhose, Wollsocken, Unterhemd, Patagonia-Wollhemd, dünne Fleecejacke und Yak-Wollmütze. Dann hatte ich noch meinen dünnen Yak-Wollteppich im Schlafsack und es war die ganze Zeit mollig warm und ich hab gut geschlafen  
Lange Wollunterhose und Daunenjacke hatte ich noch dabei und nicht gebraucht. Die Temperatur nachts war nicht unter 0 Grad und vorher gabs auch Glühwein


----------



## Chrige (23. November 2011)

Hallo Ladies 

Leider muss ich diese Woche mit dem punkten etwas zurückstecken. Aus einem unerfindlichen Grund schmerzt mir mein linkes Knie seit Samstag. Ich sass den ganzen Samstag Abend auf dem Sofa und als ich aufstand hatte ich stechende Schmerzen in der Kniekehle . Weder am Freitag noch am Samstag hatte ich Sport getrieben und kann es mir deshalb nicht wirklich erklären. Am Sonntag bin ich dann trotzdem aufs Bike und hatte kaum Schmerzen. Nun ja, am Montag rächte sich mein Knie, so dass ich kaum mehr gehen konnte. Jetzt heisst es also einsalben und schonen und schauen, ob es besser wird. Heute ist es schon viel besser als am Montag. Ich hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren schon Knieprobleme, so dass mein Arzt mir anriet, mit dem Basketball aufzuhören und viel Rad zu fahren. Damals habe ich nicht auf den Arzt gehört und hatte nie mehr Probleme. Jetzt, da ich mit Basketball aufgehört habe und fast ausschliesslich auf dem Rad sitze, beginnt mein Knie wieder zu schmerzen . Hoffe jetzt einfach, dass es nur der Wetterumschwung ist und ich bald wieder mittun kann.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Woche und hoffentlich etwas weniger Nebel wie hier (ich sehe gerade mal etwa 50m weit).

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Woche und hoffentlich etwas weniger Nebel wie hier (ich sehe gerade mal etwa 50m weit).


 
Auch von mir mal wieder ein Hallo!

Mich macht die Arbeit grad voll platt - wir stellen unser gesamtes EDV-System heute um... an diesem Projekt arbeiten wir schon seit 4 Monaten, und heute ist "D-Day". Nix biken - schaffen!

Chrige, tröste Dich - auch bei uns ist allerdickste Suppe. Am Freitag wollen wir an einem Nightride teilnehmen, hoffentlich ist dann nicht so ein doofer Nebel. Dir gute Besserung - es ist immer doof wenn etwas weh tut und die Ärzte nichts finden. 

Mädels, macht es gut - ich muß weiter arbeiten.


----------



## scylla (23. November 2011)

Hey Mädels und Leidensgenossinnen,
mit Suppe kann ich zwar nicht aufwarten (strahlender Sonnenschein draußen), aber genauso mit keiner Zeit 
Nervig! Ich muss auf der Arbeit noch wahnsinnig viel machen, um die zwei Wochen Abwesenheit ein bisschen "vorzuarbeiten", dann müssen wir noch für den Urlaub packen, vorbereiten, schrauben, ... etc. 
Gestern hat's wenigstens noch zu einer Mini-Runde durch den Stadtwald gereicht. Heute wirds aber wahrscheinlich wieder nichts mit fahren. 
Wenigstens haben wir es gestern noch geschafft, das Rad von meinem Freund reisefertig zu machen und in die Tasche zu verfrachten. Heute abend kommt meins dran. 

Jetzt geh ich gleich noch meinen Bagger-Rahmen zur Post bringen  
Für mich gibt's dann eine Nummer kleiner. Bestellt ist schon, in der Hoffnung, dass das Mini-Rähmchen  dann gleich auf der Post liegt, wenn wir aus dem Urlaub zurück kommen. So lange liegt jetzt ein kleiner Berg herrenlose Fahrradteile in der Ecke. Keine Ahnung, ob das eine gute Entscheidung war... ich hab ja die Hoffnung, dass Trial- Hüpf- Stand-Bike Aktionen etwas leichter fallen mit einem zu kleinen Rahmen. Also quasi so als Möchtegern-Trialbike. Mal sehen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. November 2011)

Scylla - bei Euch möchte ich gerne mal in die Wohnung/Haus schauen... 

Viel Vergnügen beim Packen *Muttimodusan* an die Akkus und den Kuchen denken *Muttimodusaus*

Winke!


----------



## scylla (23. November 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla - bei Euch möchte ich gerne mal in die Wohnung/Haus schauen...



lieber nicht 
ich hätte angst vor der strafpredigt im muttimodus *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ........
> Jetzt geh ich gleich noch meinen Bagger-Rahmen zur Post bringen
> Für mich gibt's dann eine Nummer kleiner. Bestellt ist schon, in der Hoffnung, dass das Mini-Rähmchen  dann gleich auf der Post liegt, wenn wir aus dem Urlaub zurück kommen. ...... Keine Ahnung, ob das eine gute Entscheidung war... ich hab ja die Hoffnung, dass Trial- Hüpf- Stand-Bike Aktionen etwas leichter fallen mit einem zu kleinen Rahmen. Also quasi so als Möchtegern-Trialbike. Mal sehen...




Hallo Scylla!
Entschuldigt, daß ich in Euren Teamfred reinschneie, aber da mich Deine Radprojekte auf Grund ähnlicher Radvorlieben interessieren, was für einen kleinen Rahmen bekommst Du und in welcher Größe?

Ist das Dein Stahlhardtail, welches Du mal gepostet hattest?

Grüße und einen schönen Radurlaub!


----------



## scylla (23. November 2011)

Jep, das Bagger ist das Stahlhardtail, ist noch in meinem Album zu bewundern. Hab's Gott sei Dank "Lady-Forums-intern" verkauft bekommen, so dass ich es in guten Händen weiß 

Das, was ich da hatte, war ein 16'' Rahmen, nach der Größenempfehlung von Ragley gekauft. War auch prinzipiell gar nicht verkehrt, da es zum Touren- und Schnellfahren perfekt gepasst hat. Beim Üben auf schwierigeren/verwinkelten Passagen hatte ich allerdings schon das Gefühl, dass es mit einem kleineren (kürzeren) Bike leichter gehen würde. Die Ragley-Geometrie, also sehr flach (kleine Überstandshöhe, flacher Lenkwinkel, kurzes Steuerrohr) in Verbindung mit einem steilen Sitzwinkel wollte ich aber behalten, da mir das sehr gut taugt.
Darum wird der Rahmen jetzt durch denselben in 14'' ersetzt. Leider gibt's gerade keine Bagger verfügbar, und ich will nicht ewig warten, darum wird es nun ein Troof. Das ist dasselbe (gleiche Geometrie), nur statt Stahl aus Alu. 

Was ich mir von der Aktion erhoffe: ein Bike mit immer noch ganz gutem/vertrauenserweckenden Verhalten auf schnellen Abfahrten und im Steilen durch die flache Geo, was aber trotzdem noch agiler sein soll bei "Stolperbike"-Geschichten, also vor allem einfacher vorne und hinten hochzuziehen. Bergauf werde ich leiden, das weiß ich jetzt schon, weil der 14'' Rahmen samt kurzem 40mm Vorbau schon deutlich zu kurz sein wird... aber hoffentlich hält es sich im "erträglichen" Rahmen. 
Letztendlich wollte ich halt doch kein Trial- oder Dirtrad, das fürs Üben von der Geometrie her sicher viel besser geeignet wäre. Allerdings will ich die Sachen ja hinterher auf den dicken Fullys anwenden will, die nunmal auch flache Lenkwinkel und schwere Gabeln haben. Daher die Entscheidung, ein doch eher "Fully-ähnliches" Hardtail zu nehmen, und mit der Rahmengröße runter zu gehen. Wenn's dann auch zum Tourenfahren wenigstens noch ein bisschen taugt ist das ja auch kein Nachteil. 

Ob meine Kalkulation aufgeht... we will see... 
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> lieber nicht
> ich hätte angst vor der strafpredigt im muttimodus *duck*


 


So´n Bürotag ohne EDV hat doch was für sich... kann man zwischendurch mal radln gehen . Mein Chef hat mich für 2 1/2 Stunden springen lassen, jetzt sitze ich wieder an meinem Schreibtisch und bin völlig relaxt . Das könnte häufiger so sein, Mittags mal ne Runde Biken und dann wieder an den Schreibtisch. Zumindest im Winter nicht übel... werde ich ihm mal vorschlagen, so ein Mal pro Woche...


----------



## scylla (23. November 2011)

du hast's gut!


----------



## scylla (24. November 2011)

guten morgen zusammen!

ich hab's nun tatsächlich doch nochmal aufs rad geschafft. kalt und neblig war's... aber auf dem hausberg hat dann gerade als wir oben waren ganz kurz die sonne durch die schwaden geblitzt, bevor wir wieder in die nebelsuppe eingetaucht sind. 
jetzt bin ich wirklich reif für die insel...
ich melde mich dann hiermit erst mal ab für die nächsten zwei wochen! morgen früh um 4 uhr holt uns das airport-taxi ab...

lasst's euch gut gehen in der heimischen kälte! ich denk an euch, wenn ich am strand liege


----------



## Chrige (24. November 2011)

Hey scylla, wünsch dir viel Spass an der Sonne . Und nimm schön viel Punkte mit nach Hause .

Gruss aus dem Nebel.

PS: Mein Knie scheint schon wieder fast ganz ok zu sein, so dass ich heute wieder ein paar Punkte im Studio sammeln werde. Eigentlich wäre ja heute Nightride-Tag aber das traue ich meinem Knie trotzdem noch nicht zu.


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Stranden 

und bring ein paar schöne Fotos und Punkte mit


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2011)

Puh, jetzt am Wochenende kommt die Sonne so spät raus. Wir sind trotzdem noch ne Runde gefahren, aber die 6° waren heut soooo kalt - brrrrr

Mal sehn was morgen geht, Pfalz???
Und bei euch

Häuptling Fie, wie gehts dir? Wieder voll bei der Arbeit? Ist das Auge gut?

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2011)

Hi 
Wir sind heute in Scyllas Gebiet in der Pfalz getrailt. Einfach schön  wenn auch anstrengend, wenn man die Trails hochfährt...und ich muss vor allem viele Wechselklamotten dabei haben, denn berghoch bin ich batschnass und bergab wirds eisig kalt...und bei den Blätterbergen ists öfters ein richtiges Abenteuer gewesen irgendwo langzufahren 
Mal sehen, ob das dieses Jahr das letzte Mal Pfalz war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. November 2011)

Diese Woche war definitiv nichts mit Punktesammeln. Meine Freundinnen und ich hatten ein Kulturwochenende. Am Freitag ein Konzert einer Acapella Band mit 6 Jungs, die gar nicht mal so schlecht ausschauten . Am Samstag musste ich zuerst einkaufen gehen, dann sind wir das Musical Mamma Mia schauen gegangen und auf dem Nachhauseweg noch bei einer Party vorbeigeschaut . Ok, vielleicht konnte ich unsere Tanzeinlagen als Alternativsport angeben . Es wurde dann 3:30 bis wir nach Hause sind und so war gestern auch nicht viel mit Sport (v.a. da ich um 15:00 bei den Eltern meines Freundes eingeladen war).
Heute geht's dann weiter mit Punkte sammeln.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. November 2011)

Hi Mädels,

ganz kurz auch mal wieder was von mir. Hab heute MIGRÄNE :kotz:



Chrige schrieb:


> (v.a. da ich um 15:00 bei den Eltern meines Freundes eingeladen war).


 
@Chrige - ja bei SO einem Antritts-Besuch sollte man nicht total verschwitzt auftauchen  - ich hoffe sie sind nett! Ach ja - ich finde "abhotten" ist schon nen Punkt wert.

@Mausoline: Wie radeln hier seit Wochen bei Temperaturen zwischen -1 und 3 Grad plus - bei Euren Pfalz-Temperaturen würde ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder kurze Hosen anziehen (*prust* nicht wirklich!) Wir waren gestern endlich mal wieder nebelfrei bei blauem Himmel unterwegs, so von allem etwas: Forstwege, Anstiege, Abfahrten, Trails, Matsch - ich sah aus wie ein Schwein und mein Rad sieht heute noch so aus. Aber Spaß hats gemacht. Übrigens 3 Grad, das beißt bergauf schon in der Lunge und zieht die Körnle raus.

Im Büro ist "Landunter" - neue EDV, nichts geht und das was geht ist falsch. 

Muß weiter schaffen.
Grüßle!


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2011)

Migräne  und arbeiten ooohhhh
Gute Besserung 

Also bei uns hatte es aufm Berg 4° und am Start 7°, aber ich war auch gut ausgestattet: Wärmekissen, Sohlenwärmekissen,mehrere Handschuhe, 2 Jacken. Das Schwitzen bergauf ist problematischer.
Ich hab mal unsere Tour von gestern "abfotografiert" (Linie in pink, Start rechts unten) 
Im Prinzip ist alles was gestrichelt ist ein Pfad/Trail. 
Ich war selber erstaunt, wieviele Pfade ringsum sind. Viele sind als Wanderwege ausgezeichnet, manche nicht, und von denen wird man vielleicht den einen oder andern nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. November 2011)

Danke, Mausoline, für die Karte - wir werden es ausprobieren, SICHER! Wir sind gestern auch "im Blindflug" durch Laub gefegt, hat schon was. Aber ich finds toll: Ende November und noch so gut zu fahrende Wege und Trails. Und temperaturmäßig gehts auch noch gut. Am WE soll es rum sein - dann hoffentlich richtig Schnee und nicht son Regenmatschzeugs. 

@Migräne: Ibuprofen (nicht in homöpatischen Dosen!)und dann ging das heute - ob es morgen noch geht ist fraglich. Meist liege ich dann 2 - 3 Tage flach. Rolladen runter, nichts geht mehr . Plagt mich so 4 -6 mal pro Jahr, also noch auszuhalten. 

Ich mußte heute noch den Adventskalender für mein Kind basteln, darum heute keine Punkte. Und die Migräne... das Kind ist übrigens 24... aber der Kalender muß sein. Mal schau´n wie lange noch...  .

*Fie???? Wo bist DU?? Alles ok???* Was macht das Auge?Melde Dich doch mal wieder! hugh!

PC tut mir auch weh im Kopf, darum ein Winke .


----------



## Chrige (29. November 2011)

@Lahmschnecke: Gute Besserung. Ich kenne das mit der Migräne. Früher hatte ich sie 1-2mal pro Monat. Jetzt sind es auch nur noch ca. 4mal pro Jahr. Ibuprofen in hohen Dosen zu Beginn der Migräne hilft auch bei mir am besten. Wenn sie schon mal voll da ist, kann ich nur noch ins Bett.
Viel Spass beim Adventskalender basteln. Ich möchte auch einen  und bin ja auch "erst" 34 .
Ich hoffe, ich komme diese Woche wieder zum Rad fahren. Mein Knie schmerzt noch ein bisschen. Na ja, vielleicht hätte ich noch etwas länger mit dem Intervalltraining warten sollen. Donnerstag ist Biken mit den Jungs geplant. Wird aber wohl meine einzige Ausfahrt diese Woche, da ich am Wochenende schon wieder verplant bin.

Gruss aus der nebelfreien Schweiz


----------



## Fie (29. November 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

meinem Auge geht es soweit gut. Ich bin grad in der Phase, in der ich mich aus die kommende Woche vorbereite, denn da werde ich wieder arbeiten. Das wird ein Spießrutenlauf. In der ganzen Zeit kam nicht eine Anfrage, wie es mir geht. Mir zeigt das, ich bin *******gal. Biken darf ich nach wie vor nicht... 
Ich bin grad einfach schwer am kämpfen. Ich habe keine Wahl, ich muß da durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. November 2011)

Fie - schön von Dir zu hören!! - auch wenn Du etwas "down" klingst. Mach Dir wegen der Arbeit nicht so große Sorgen. Als ich wegen der Schulter-OP ausgefallen bin (immerhin auch 6 Wochen) hat auch keiner nach mir gefragt. Obwohl wir ein gutes Betriebsklima haben. Mach Dir nicht so nen Kopf... es ist halt wie es ist, Du warst krank und damit basta. Auch wenn Deine Chefin das nicht mag. Kopf hoch! Und wenn sie Dich ärgert, bekommt sie es mit uns zu tun, gell Mädels!? 

Wann darfst Du denn wieder sporteln? ICh frage nur weil es als Ausgleich und für den Kopf und das eigene Ego ja gut ist, in der frischen Luft rumzustrampeln. Mußt halt gaaanz langsam wieder anfangen, nichts übertreiben. Bis zu unserer Pfalz-Ausfahrt ist ja noch viel Zeit!

Ich hab heute das Radl mit ins Büro genommen (und mich geschämt weil es sooo schmutzig ist... ich bin eine schlechte Radmutti...) - hier scheint die Sonne und ich mag endlich mal wieder nen schönen "Sundowner" radeln. Abends ist dann wieder Denksport angesagt... parlare italiano!

Euch ne schöne Woche, und Fie noch gute Erholung!


----------



## Fie (30. November 2011)

Grüß euch,

ich darf dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr fahren. Und das merke ich gewaltig, denn ich hab zugenommen was mich sowas von frustriert. Gestern habe ich mir echt überlegt, mich auf's Bike zu setzen, aber mir war es dann doch nicht wohl bei diesem Gedanken. Das Einzige, wozu ich grad wirklich komme und was auch geht, ist laufen (spazieren) aber selbst da quält es mich. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich mit dieser miesen Kondition überhaupt meine Arbeit bewältigen soll. 
Ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit bei der Stadt als Fahrerin beworben. Die Stelle war ausgeschrieben und zumindest habe ich schon mal schriftlich eine Bestätigung, dass meine Bewerbung angekommen ist und noch nichts entschieden wurde. Ich werde wohl etwas Vitamin-B verwenden. Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas. 

Danke, dass ihr an mich denkt und mich aufbaut!!!


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2011)

das wird, wir stehn alle hinter dir


----------



## Chrige (2. Dezember 2011)

Fie: Wir stehen wirklich alle hinter dir . Im nächsten Jahr wirst du umso mehr motiviert sein, aufs Bike zu steigen.

Gestern hatte ich wiedereinmal Nightride mit den Jungs. Als ich beim Treffpunkt ankam, entschied ich mich spontan wieder bei der gemütlicheren Gruppe mitzufahren, da immer mehr der Schnellen sich zu den Gemütlichen gesellen. Zudem war niemand von den wirklich langsamen dabei. Wir sind dann los und es war die richtige Entscheidung gewesen. Das Tempo war ziemlich flott und auch die Trails waren nicht zu vernachlässigen. Ich war wiedereinmal meist auf mir noch unbekannten Trails unterwegs. Das lustige beim Nightride ist, dass ich meist gar nicht weiss, wo ich bin. Ich kann auch heute die Strecke nicht nachkonstruieren, da ich gestern einfach den anderen nachgefahren bin. Am Schluss kamen wir dann noch durch den Wald, der gerade bei mir um die Ecke ist. Da sind wir einen extrem steilen Trail runter. Ich wäre den alleine nie im Leben gefahren. Aber so bin ich einfach den besseren nach und mit ein bisschen Rumgerutsche und Ausbalancieren dann auch heil unten angekommen. Ok, mein Adrenalinspiegel war ziemlich hoch . Ich war riesig stolz vor allem da einige der Jungs abgestiegen waren .
Am Wochenende wirds wohl eher nichts mit Biken. Vielleicht eine kurze Tour morgen. Aber einerseits ist schlechtes Wetter angesagt und andererseits muss ich mein ehemaliges Basketballteam bei ihrem ersten Heimspiel unterstützen gehen .
Gruss aus der im Moment noch sonnigen Schweiz (mit herrlichem Sonnenaufgang),
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2011)

Also mit Nightride hab ich so mein Problem  
Ich finde das Leben im Wald braucht auch mal Ruhe. Bei uns hats außerdem Gebiete mit vielen Wildschweinen und da wirds während der Dämmerung schon mächtig unheimlich...

Da das Wetter erfreulicherweise umgeschlagen hat, hab ich mir vorgenommen dieses Wochenende ein bißchen Adventsstimmung aufkommen zu lassen


 Aufräumen, Putzen, Schmücken, Plätzchen backen...ach und Schatzi meint wir können ja auch mal in die Halle zum Klettern....also langweilig wirds nicht


----------



## Chrige (2. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Also mit Nightride hab ich so mein Problem
> Ich finde das Leben im Wald braucht auch mal Ruhe.



Ja, wir sind uns wohl bewusst, dass Nightride schon etwas problematisch sein kann. Allerdings laufen da auch Läufer mit Stirnlampen durch, Reiter reiten durch den Wald... Zudem sind wir um 21:00 immer schon zurück. Ich fahre auch nur in der Gruppe. Da werden die Tiere wenigstens nur einmal gestört . Na ja, es gibt schon Gründe, die dagegen sprechen. Aber ohne Fahren in der Nacht wäre Outdoorsportart im Winter kaum möglich, da ich bei Tageslicht während der Woche immer im Büro sitze und an den Samstagen meistens meine Einkäufe betätigen muss.
Aber alleine würde ich auch nie im Dunkeln in den Wald. Dafür bin einen zu grossen Schisshase .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline - da bin ich dabei!
GEstern gabs bei uns die "Sternennacht" mit Eröffnung Weihnachtsmarkt und dem ersten Glühwein - lecker!
Morgen kochen wir mit Freunden bei uns ein schönes Menü. Jeder muß einen gang machen bzw. mitbringen. Wir machen Steinbeisser-Filet in Pernodsauce und Weißweinrisotto. Hab grad noch Silber geputzt und Nikoläuse (sprich Weihnachtsgedöns) im Haus verteilt. Vielleicht backe ich am Sonntag auch noch ein paar Bredele - falls das Wetter zum Radln zu schlecht ist. Heute habe ich ob der schlechten Wettervorhersage fürs WE gleich morgens früh mein Rad gepackt und bin auf dem Weg ins Büro eine schöne Sunrise-Tour gefahren. Der Föhn hat uns tolle Sichten und einen blutroten Sonnenaufgang beschert. Und als ich am Nachmittag dann heim fuhr fielen die ersten Tropfen. Gut so, wenn das Wetter mal nicht mehr so nach draussen lockt... unsere Steuererklärung steht auch noch aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende - und Mausoline: Schieb mal ein paar Plätzle rüber!


----------



## Chrige (3. Dezember 2011)

So, heute morgen habe ich das erste mal gekniffen. Bin extra früh aufgestanden, da ich mit der Freundin zum radeln abgemacht hatte. Als ich dann aus dem Fenster schaute, habe ich mich sofort dagegen entschieden. Sie hat gemeint sie gehe trotzdem, ist jetzt aber online und hat per Chat gemeint, dass sie sich auch anders entschieden hat. Ich war ja gestern noch im Studio. Da kann ich mir schon mal ein Sportfreies Wochenende gönnen. Jetzt gehe ich dann noch in die Stadt, ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Schatz  suchen. Danach werde ich mein ehemaliges Basketballteam unterstützen gehen und am Abend ins Kino.
Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2011)

Bredle gibts bis jetzt noch nicht, bin noch am Putzen und Dekorieren und dann gehts noch a bißle auf den örtl. Weihnachtsmarkt.
Gestern bin ich ja noch ne Runde gefahren, unsere sogenannte Flachrunde mit ca. 280hm, bin aber ne halbe Stunde zu spät losgefahren und dann entspr. vom Regen erwischt worden. Ich mag die Runde gar nicht, Großteil Teer und runterzus mächtig Gegenwind, aber ich dachte Grundlagen wär mal gut....von wegen, mußte ne lange Steigung fahren wegen Umleitung von einer unserer vielen Autobahnbaustellen....flach geht einfach nicht, irgendwo gehts immer rauf 
Steuererklärung hab ich vor 2 Wochen weg 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Fie (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen liebes Team,

heute erster Arbeitstag. Konnte einigermaßen gut schlafen. Schauen wir mal, was der erste Tag bringt. 
Hab sehr gemischte Gefühle. 

Grüßle

Micha und nochmals danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2011)

Fie, Du weißt doch was Du kannst, also Nase hoch


 immer noch keine Bredle gebacken, dafür den großen Aufräum-und Putzfimmel gehabt, heute morgen noch die ganzen Blumentöpfe und Untersetzer geputzt
jetzt kann der Winter kommen  

   nächstes Wochenende ist Ski-Fortbildung angesagt


----------



## Mausoline (6. Dezember 2011)

kleine Kostprobe


 Zimtsterne, Vanillekipferl, Haselnußmakronen, Spritzgebäck, Kokosmakronen mmmhhhh


----------



## Chrige (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, sieht gut aus. Kannst du die Weihnachtsgebäcke bis zu mir rüberbringen? 
Ich habe am Samstag mein verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk (2 Monate zu spät) von meinen Eltern gekriegt. Einen Gutschein für meinen Lieblings-Bikeshop. Da wird wohl am Samstag eingekauft. Nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, für was ich das Geld ausgeben sollte. Es gäbe sooooooo viele Sachen .
Wünsch euch allen viel Spass beim Plätzchenbacken.
Mausoline: wie zählst du Ski fahren beim Winterpokal? Ist ja eine Alternativsportart und kommt somit auf maximal 2 Punkte. Aber bei einem Skitag könnte man eine Einheit am Morgen und eine am Nachmittag zählen . Es könnte sein, dass ich auch bald auf die Pisten gehe. Deshalb meine Frage...

Gruss aus der regnerischen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (7. Dezember 2011)

Kommst du nicht noch auf ner Geschäftsreise hier vorbei vor Weihnachten? dann gäbs ein Probiererle 
 so Skifahren, bzw. Fortbildung ist gebont, in Lech hats gut geschneit, freu mich total. Wir sind immer ne super Truppe und außerdem hab ich einmal im Jahr mit meiner besten Freundin 3 Tage, mit Autofahrt, zum Quatschen 

Ski alpin ist Alternativ Sport, ist auch nicht so anstrengend wie Langlauf etc.
Eintragen tu ich aber 2 Einheiten (vorm. + nachm.), da die Fortbildung auch aus verschiedenen Bereichen besteht, außerdem gehts bei uns schon mächtig ab, wir sind durch die Bank alle sehr gute Skifahrer - und an Spaß fehlts auch in keinster Weise. Top


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Fie - hab Sonntag an Dich gedacht, war aber nicht "vernetzt". Hab grad eh keine Zeit für virtuelle Netze. Wie war denn nun der erste Tag?

Skifahren: Ich schreib auch immer 2 mal 2 Punkte, für Vor- und Nachmittag. Denke das ist so ok.
Ich hab die Woche vor Weihnachten frei (Gott sei Dank!!!) und würde da gerne ne Runde Brettln rutschen... aber im Allgäu liegt noch gar nichts an Schnee, und das was vielleicht liegt verbläst der Wind. Schade.
Ansonsten beneide ich grade Scylla...

Ab Mitte Januar hab ich kein Auto mehr, dann muß ich Rad fahren. Hätte dabei lieber Schnee als Regen!

Machts gut! Winke!


----------



## Fie (8. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend Team,

mein erster Arbeitstag war völlig in Ordnung, nur mein Chef hat sich völlig mir gegenüber daneben benommen. Ich bin dann einfach weg gelaufen und hab ihn stehen lassen. Am Mittwoch hatte gleich mal wieder frei, fand ich cool. Ich bin so froh, dass ich wieder arbeite, mir wäre sonst nicht nur die Decke sondern auch das Haus und der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen. Ach wie habe ich das Fahren vermißt! Mir macht das einfach Spaß!
Zur Weihnachtsfeier habe ich mich auch eingetragen 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Auswertung meiner Bewerbung. Bitte nicht Daumen drücken, nur an mich denken 

Grüßle

Micha

Ich vermisse das Biken und bin wohl Kindergartenkindern beim Biken unterlegen...


----------



## Chrige (9. Dezember 2011)

Fie: Ich drücke ganz fest beide Daumen . Ja, ja, Chefs können manchmal komisch sein. Ich habe seeeeehr viel Glück. Mein Chef unterstützt mich, wo auch immer er kann. Aber ich habe von zwei Freundinnen in letzter Zeit komische Geschichten gehört. Wenigstens haben beide die Konsequenzen gezogen. Die eine hat seit Anfangs Dezember eine neue Stelle und die andere arbeitet auch nur noch bis Ende Dezember am gleichen Ort.
Ich fühle mich heute so, als hätte mich ein Lastwagen überfahren. War gestern wiedereinmal mit den schnellen Jungs unterwegs. Es hat auch richtig Spass gemacht, da der Trailsanteil bedeutend höher ist und sie auch etwas kniffliger sind. Flach und runter bin ich mit den Jungs auch gut mitgekommen. Aber uphill war die Hölle. Zum Glück war noch einer dabei, der noch etwas weniger schnell unterwegs war wie ich. Als ich nach Hause kam, hat mein Körper mit Krämpfen in den Beinen und im Bauch rebelliert. Aber na ja, heute geht es mir abgesehen von den müden  Beinen wieder gut uns so werde ich mich wohl nächstes mal wieder den schnelleren anschliessen.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende. Bei mir gibt es keine Punkte, sondern nur essen. Am Samstag das traditionelle St.Nikolaus-Fondue im Musikverein und am Sonntag haben wir die ganze Familie von meinem Schatz bei uns zu Besuch.
Gruss aus der sonnigen cool Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Dezember 2011)

Fie - Du hörst Dich doch bedeutend besser an als die Postings zuvor - schön dass es beim Fahren wieder läuft! Und das mit dem Biken kommt auch wieder. 

Chrige - mal wieder Hut ab. Ich hätte gestern auch gerne einen Vollmond-Ride gemacht, aber mein Schatz hat sich geziert, und alleine wollte ich nicht. dafür hab ich mich heute fast 3 1/2 Stunden im Studio gequält... aber irgendwie fehlen die Endorphine. 
Chrige-wie sind denn nun die "Schwiegereltern"??

Morgen soll es bei uns schneien . Aber eine Runde wird am WE geradelt. Wir sind abends auch immer unterwegs und beim Essen, also müssen wir dem Weihnachtsspeck entgegen wirken.

Schönes WE Euch allen - Mausoline hat sicher Super-Schnee! und Scylla kommt auch wieder - mit Punkten im Gepäck !

Winke!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Dezember 2011)

*...und da hat´s den wilden Süden nach oben katapultiert* - super, Scylla, demnach seid Ihr mächtig viel geradelt! Wir warten natürlich mit Spannung auf einen Bericht ! Hier haste außer Sturm und Regen nichts versäumt.

Bei uns hats gestern für ne GA-Runde gereicht, voll matschig (hatte meine Bergziege grade erst geputzt weil ich sie eigentlich "einwintern" wollte). Und ich hab mindest 5 Kilo am WE zugenommen . Aber keinen Drive für "Kohli-frei". Dafür hab ich mir die Haare abschneiden lassen (jedes Gramm zählt !!)

Macht´s gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

Leider hab ich nur alternative Punkte mitgebracht vom Wochenende. Dafür  sind sie wohl verdient....und die Bedingungen waren unerwartet gut 

Nicht nur auf den Ski hatten wir sehr sehr viel Spaß, dafür waren die Nächte etwas kurz 

Bin auch gespannt was Scylla zu berichten hat


----------



## Chrige (12. Dezember 2011)

Ihr reicht mich ja alle gerade durch . Hey scylla, super Punkte. Ich hoffe auch, dass das Wetter etwas besser war als hier. Und gratuliere zu deinem Einzelranking. Ich werde heute wiedereinmal ins Studio gehen. Fürs Mountainbike siehts in der näheren Zukunft nicht so rosig aus, da ich ziemlich viel um die Ohren habe. Werde aber versuchen, meine Fahrten mit den Jungs am Donnerstag durchzuziehen. Letzten Freitag wollte ich noch Krafttraining machen gehen, habe aber so gelitten von der Ausfahrt am Donnerstag, dass ich es liess.
Lahmschnecke: Die Familie meines Schatzes ist eigentlich auch fast meine Familie, da wir bald schon seit 14 Jahren ein Paar sind. Sein älterer Bruder will auch im Sommer den einen oder anderen Bike-Marathon mit mir zusammen fahren.
Ich hoffe, dass bei euch das Wetter etwas besser ist als hier und wünsche euch einen schönen Wochenanfang.
Gruss aus der regnerischen (oder ist es Schnee???) Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Dezember 2011)

@chrige: Das mit dem Durchreichen täuscht - je nach Wochentag. Und wir sind ja eng beieinander. Ich mach heute nichts, muß italienisch lernen und die Hausaufgaben machen. 
Ach soooo - ich dachte der Freund ist neu und damit auch die Schwiegereltern... sorry, Mißverständnis.

@mausoline - ich hab an Dich gedacht, wir wollen am WE an den Arlberg. Und die Webcams machten am WE richtig Laune auf Skifahren! 

Winke!


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

Von Stuben unten z.B.lief aber am WoE noch nichts und von Zürs mußten wir mit dem Bus zurück fahren, aber übern Hexenboden wars schon super und da kam dann auch die Sonne raus...Schneien sollte es aber schon noch und am Samstag wars eindeutig zu warm.
Seufz....dieses Wochenende ist einfach immer wieder gut


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Mädels,
ich melde mich wieder zurück im heimischen Siff-Wetter 

Teneriffa war schon geil 
Sonne, 25° (unten am Strand), Palmen, Trails... 
Wir hatten wirlich geniales Glück mit dem Wetter. Unsere "Vermieter" hatten uns erzählt, dass es noch ein paar Tage vor wir angereist sind übel geschüttet hat. Hat man auch gesehen: es war knallgrün, selbst im Süden, und der Boden war noch nass. Dafür sind wir dann zwei Wochen ohne nennenswertes schlechtes Wetter durchgekommen. Manchmal war's oben in den Passatwolken ein bisschen kühl, einmal hat's morgens leicht getröpfelt, und einmal hatten wir "Kalima" (warmer Wind voll mit Sahara-Sand), aber ansonsten war's immer schön warm und meistens sonnig!

Meine Lieblings-Insel auf den Kanaren wird's trotzdem nicht, und so schnell sehen die uns auch nicht wieder! 
Im Grunde genommen ist da alles verboten 
Oben am Teide bzw. in den Canadas (dem großen Einbruchskrater, wo sich der >5000m hohe Ur-Teide weggesprengt hat) ist eh überhaupt nichts erlaubt, da darf man teils nicht mal auf Pisten laufen, über die die Park-Ranger mit ihren Geländewagen brettern. Aber auch sonst ist es sehr schwierig dort "legal" zu biken. Wanderwege sind fast überall einfach mal pauschal verboten für Räder. Meistens ist auch alles hübsch zugepflastert mit Verbotsschildern. Einzig ein paar Wege im Anaga-Gebirge sind noch ein paar Wege nicht mit Schildern behängt, aber laut der Aussage der dortigen Bikestation sind auch diese Wanderwege eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Ansonsten bleiben ein paar "illegale" DH-Strecken der Locals, die wohl geduldet werden... ansonsten ist man eigentlich immer nicht ganz legal unterwegs, was nicht gerade ein angenehmes Gefühl hinterlässt und die Freude an den Trails gleich mal gewaltig dämpft 

Die Natur auf der Insel ist aber einfach gewaltig und sehr abwechslungsreich, genau wie die Trails. Hochgebirgs-Feeling jenseits der Baumgrenze hoch oben über 2000m, lichte mediterrane Kiefernwälder im Süden, dichter Urwald dort wo immer die Passatwolken hängen, wüstenartige Kakteenlandschaften in den trockeneren Regionen. Sanfte trockene Wald-Trails im Esperanza-Wald, loses Geröll auf der Südseite, verblockte Spaß-Abfahrten im Süden des Anaga Gebirges, rutschig-grüne Lehm-Stufen im Urwald auf der Nordseite des Anaga-Massivs.

Insgesamt war die Südseite des Anaga meine absolute Lieblings-Region trailtechnisch. Dort ist man relativ schnell aus dem Wald raus und fährt dann mit ständigem Blick aufs Meer über sehr verblockte, anspruchsvolle Trails durch steinige, zerklüftete Täler, immer umrahmt von riesigen Kakteen und anderen Sukkulenten.
Einfach genial  Am liebsten wäre ich zwei Wochen lang nur dort gefahren!

Sobald man aber den Bergkamm überschreitet und auf die Nordseite kommt, ändert sich das Bild komplett. Dort ist es feuchter, so dass man bis tief unten eigentlich immer im dichten Lorbeer-Urwald rumfährt. Auch die Trails ändern sich total. Anstatt sandig-steinigen Untergrunds ist man nur noch auf Wald- und Lehmboden unterwegs, in den auf den Wanderwegen meistens kleine Stufen gehauen wurden. Wenn der Boden nur wenig feucht ist, hat man dort keine Chance mehr, der wird dann so glitschig wie Schmierseife, so dass man ans Lenken nicht mal mehr denken kann. Dort haben wir zweimal auch einfach abgebrochen und sind wieder hoch gelaufen, weil es keinen Sinn gemacht hätte, und das Verletzungsrisiko beim Fahren sinnloser Weise (macht ja auch keinen Spaß, wenn der Trail gerade mal auf S1-Niveau ist, aber trotzdem kaum fahrbar) viel zu hoch gewesen wäre.

Das Teno-Gebirge ist auch sehr schön, eigentlich ähnlich wie das Anaga-Gebirge, aber landschaftlich meiner Meinung nicht ganz so reizvoll, da wir zweimal in tiefen Barrancos gelandet sind, ohne allzu viel Ausblick, und da man länger im Wald ist. Dafür sind die Wege dort auch recht anspruchsvoll. Die beiden Touren, die wir dort gefahren sind, führten über verfallene alte Karrenwege, die teils so steil/ausgesetzt und "löchrig" waren, dass man schon mit 180mm Federweg Mühe hatte, sich auf dem Rad festzuhalten, und sich eigentlich nur wundern konnte, wie die Bewohner der Bergdörfer dort früher mit ihren landwirtschaftlichen Produkten und sonstigem Kram rauf- und runter kamen 
Durch die Masca-Schlucht sind wir dann nur per Auto gefahren, da das eh nur Asphalt wäre... am Steuer sitzend wäre das eigentlich ein paar Winterpokal-Punkte wert  Riesen Respekt vor den Busfahrern, die sich dort die steilen/engen/schlecht asphaltierten Straßen hoch und runter quälen müssen. Ich fand es schon mit dem "kleinen" Miet-Berlingo Herzinfarkt-würdig!

Die Canadas haben wir dann ebenso mit dem Auto besichtigt (anders als auf der Straße ist's dort eh nicht gestattet)... per Rad dort auf der engen Touri-Straße zu fahren wäre mir viel zu gefährlich und stressig. Dort die riesigen Lava-Felder zu sehen, und die Ränder des Einbruchskraters mit den Augen abzumessen flößt einem schon eine Menge Respekt ein. Der Ur-Teide muss riesig gewesen sein. In der Mitte dieses Kraters wirkt der jetzige Teide (immerhin auch noch 3700m hoch) wie ein kleines lächerliches Überbleibsel!
Außerhalb des Nationalparks und knapp unterhalb der Canadas haben wir es dann noch geschafft, eine Trail-Tour zu fahren, als unten leichter Regen drohte. Daher haben wir uns dann eben die Wolken von oben angschaut und in der Sonne gebadet  Die Trails fand ich aber nicht wirklich lohneneswert obwohl(weil) sie perfekt hergerichtet waren... konstant 1,5m breit, bis auf 2-3 Treppchen glatt wie ein Kinder-Popo, mit Randbegrenzung und gelegentlichen Steinriegeln als Wasserablauf (und um die Felgen zu killen, wenn man zu schnell drüber fahren will)... ich hab's dann "Autobahn mit Speedbumps und sporadischen Hindernissen" getauft 
Na ja, abhaken. Genauso wie die Trails im Wald über Esperanza. Die sind auf meiner Liste der hässlichsten Trails aller Zeiten ganz oben gelandet. Eigentlich verfallene Pisten. Einmal sind wir in einer alten DH-Strecke der Locals gelandet, die dank tiefem Lehmboden derart ausgefahren war, dass ich mehrfach einfach mit den Pedalen links und rechts der Rinne stecken blieb, und einmal haben wir uns auf Mtb-Einstufungen aus Open-Street-Maps verlassen und einen S2-Trail erwartet und wieder eine "Autobahn mit sporadischen Hindernissen" gefunden . Ausgerechnet dort läuft man aber alle 5 min einer Gruppe Bikern über den Weg .

Auto-Fahren auf Teneriffa ist auch lustig!  Die Insel ansich ist ja schon einigermaßen Steil, und die Straßenbaukunst besonders in den Siedlungen beschränkt sich öfter darauf, einfach geradeaus den Berg hoch zu asphaltieren oder zu betonieren. Einmal war der Bürgersteig neben der Straße eine Treppe . Und da natürlich nur breit genug für ein Auto asphaltiert ist, kann man dort auch sehr gut zurücksetzen und anfahren am Berg üben. Kann sehr interessant werden, wenn hinten einer fast auf der Stoßstange hängt, und die Straße so steil ist, dass man die Handbremse schon ganz durchziehen muss um nicht nach hinten zu rollen 
Insgesamt ist die Küste rundum recht dicht besiedelt, und die ganze Insel sehr gut "bevölkert". Alles schien mir sehr geschäftig-stressig-übervoll in den Ortschaften und den Straßen. Für meinen Geschmack von Urlaub tendentliell alles etwas hektisch, was aber auch daran liegen mag, dass ich meistens das Auto fahren musste.

Wie ihr euch schon denken könnt... diese Straßen sind wir dann auch per Bike hochgefahren  Die Mitfahrer haben immer schön die Gabeln abgesenkt, ich durfte so hochfahren. Des öfteren hatte meine Nase nicht mehr viel Platz zum Vorbau  Ich glaub einmal warens ca. 950 Hömes auf 8 km verteilt, mit max. Steigung 28%, und einmal hatten wir sogar 31%. Die Locals haben ganz schön blöd geschaut, als wir uns anschickten, dort die Straße hochzufahren, und uns mit Handzeichen angedeutet, dass das keine gute Idee ist... hinterher wussten wir warum! Vor allem, wenn sich das dann nicht nur 10 m sondern mehrere 100 m so zieht.
Vielleicht schaff ich mir doch mal ein Mountaingoat an...? 

Gewohnt haben wir in einem Appartment mitten in einem Orangen-Hain 

Fazit: eine schöne Insel, die aber auch manchmal gar nicht so schön sein kann (Stichwort Verbote und Verkehr). Wir haben den Urlaub genossen, aber das nächste Mal fahren wir lieber wieder auf eine Nachbar-Insel. 
La Palma und Gomera kenne ich noch nicht, Gran Canaria hat in meinem "Ranking" aber momentan ganz klar die Nase vorn 

PS: Bilder müssen noch sortiert, verkleinert, bearbeitet... werden. Dauert noch. Werden dann aber nachgereicht!


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> kleine Kostprobe
> 
> 
> Zimtsterne, Vanillekipferl, Haselnußmakronen, Spritzgebäck, Kokosmakronen mmmhhhh



mhhh, lecker!
Ich mag auch welche haben 
Kannst du die nicht vielleicht per E-Mail verschicken? 

A propos: die Canarias sind sowas von wahnsinnig kitschig drauf was Weihnachten angeht, das könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen! Da hängt alle Nase lang mal ein aufblasbarer Weihnachtsmann oder Schneemann am Balkon, alles blinkt und glitzert, es fällt als Lichterspiel "künstlicher Schnee" und es werden Plastik-Tannenzweige ausgehängt. Das alles bei 20° unter Palmen wirkt auf den gemeinen Mitteleuropäer ein ganz kleines bisschen absurd 



Fie schrieb:


> mein erster Arbeitstag war völlig in Ordnung....
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Auswertung meiner Bewerbung. Bitte nicht Daumen drücken, nur an mich denken



Freut mich für dich, dass es doch besser gelaufen ist, als befürchtet. Und vor allem, dass es deinem Auge gut geht!
Natürlich denk ich an dich... aber Daumen drücken tu ich auch, dass das Vitamin-B wirkt 

Das wird bestimmt alles wieder gut!

Und wegen der Kondition mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Die kommt sicher ganz schnell wieder, wenn du wieder Sport machen darfst. Wichtig ist erst mal, dass dein Auge Zeit hat, ganz zu verheilen. Also immer hübsch an den "Befehl" des Arztes halten, und die Füße still halten, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Dafür macht's dann bestimmt wieder umso mehr Spaß, wenn du endlich "von der Leine gelassen" wirst 


@Mausoline
Dein Ski-Wochenende hört sich auch gut an! 

@Lahmschnecke
dir auch viel Spaß beim Skifahren! 
Ist ja eine richtig schnee-verrückte Truppe hier!

(ich freu mich momentan noch, dass es mit dem Schnee hier noch nicht so weit ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Scylla!

Melde mich mal kurz in Eurem Fred zu Wort :
Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht von Teneriffa, sehr interssant das mit den Verboten. 
Wie machen das die professionellen Anbieter vor Ort, gerade hier im Forum schreibt doch oft "Keroson" von MtB-Active auf Teneriffa. Dachte nach deren Webseite wäre Teneriffa DAS MtB-Paradies schlechthin...

Aber trotzdem hört man aus Deinen Sätzen heraus, daß Ihr viel Spaß dort hattet. Welches war denn Dein schönstes Bikerevier bisher?

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, wir waren auch in der Bikestation und haben mit denen mal drüber geredet ("Keroson" war auch da). Klar, die können keine verbotenen Trails fahren, da würden sie ziemlich schnell Probleme bekommen von offizieller Seite und könnten den Laden dicht machen. 

Entsprechend wurde uns dann auch erzählt, dass es ja genügend erlaubte Trails gibt, die man nur kennen müsste *zwinker* *mit-dem-Zaunpfahl-wink*  
Die gibt es auch in der Tat, eben z.B. die DH-Tracks der Locals im Orotava-Tal. Die haben wir auch ohne großartige Kenntnis gefunden. Einfach beim Hochfahren auf der Piste merken, wo gerade einer reingehuscht ist, oder wo die Reifenspuren langgehen. Das ist dermaßen eindeutig...  
Die Locals nehmen von Puerta de la Cruz morgens den ersten Bus hoch und fahren dann in Vollausrüstung mit Dh-Bike wieder runter. Anscheinend passen bis zu 30 Bikes in den Bus!
Auch in anderen Regionen gibt's so ein-zwei Wege, die nicht als Wanderweg beschildert sind und folglich auch nicht mit Verbotsschildern zugepflastert. Z.B. der hässliche Rinnen-Lehm-Trail im Esperanza-Wald war so einer. 
Allerdings sind das dann halt alles eher geshapete DH-Tracks. Ich finde sowas zwischendrin auch mal ganz lustig. Einfach laufen lassen, paar Anlieger, paar kleine Sprünge (das Ding bei Esperanza sah wahrscheinlich auch mal so aus, war aber einfach kaputt gefahren)... allerdings lag der Fokus schon eher auf technischem Kram, und meinen Freund kann man mit DH-Strecken überhaupt nicht hinterm Busch vor locken. Problem: genau die technischeren Trails sind alle... verboten! Laut Aussage von Ralf von der Bikestation sind pauschal alle ausgeschilderten Wanderwege für Biker verboten, auch wenn (noch) kein Verbotsschild davor hängt. Erst mal wollten wir uns auch daran halten, allerdings, wenn man zwei Wochen lang biken will, und entsprechende Trails sucht, kommt man irgendwann auch nicht mehr drum herum 

(im Bikestations-Flyer stand was von "rasante Downhills auf Forstpisten"... ... ohne weiteren Kommentar)

In den Bart genuschelt hat uns der Ralf dann aber auch gesteckt, dass einige der verbotenen Wanderwege im Orotava-Tal und überhaupt nicht von Wanderern benutzt werden, sondern eigentlich nur von den lokalen Bikern, und sogar von diesen freigeschnitten und gepflegt. Sprich, eigentlich fährt dort jeder, auch wenn's nicht erlaubt ist (was soll man auch sonst tun, wenn man da wohnt, und das Mtb nicht verkaufen will). Wenn man aber doch "erwischt" wird... ist halt die Frage, wie der Park-Ranger dann drauf ist... . Wir hatten Glück, aber das ungute Gefühl blieb! 
In D ist's ja auch nicht anders, mit der 2m-Regelung etc. Also eigentlich müsste man es kennen. Aber in einer fremden Region fühlt man sich dann doch unwohler, wenn man "verbotenes" tut, und dann auch noch explizit am Verbotsschild vorbei muss. Und irgendwie fährt man ja auch mit der Intention weg, ganz unbeschwert biken zu können, wobei das "unbeschwert" dann halt irgendwann auf der Strecke bleibt, wenn man sich immer in einem "Katz-und-Maus"-Spiel mit den Behörden wähnt 

Meine Lieblings-Region bisher ist Gran Canaria. Dort ist überhaupt nix verboten, die Landschaft ist der Knaller (trockener als auf Teneriffa, nicht so viel "Urwald" und Rutsch-Lehm), die Trails schön verblockt, und es ist dort insgesamt "ruhiger", wenn man sich von den Ballermann-Stränden fern hält. 
Biker hatten wir dort fast keine gesehen, und das hat auch seinen Grund! Die Trails dort sind einfach generell ziemlich heftig, im Durchschnitt sicher 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade über denen auf Teneriffa. Also nichts für Otto-Normal-Biker . Darum wahrscheinlich auch keine Verbote, weil da sowieso kaum jemand biked, bzw. sich keiner der offiziellen Wanderverbände vorstellen kann, dass das möglich wäre 
Dir würde ich es aber empfehlen wollen 
Auf Teneriffa ist halt für jeden was dabei, darum ist es wahrscheinlich auch so beliebt. Es ist sehr vielseitig (wenn man mal von den Verboten absieht). Wer lieber "Flowtrails" fahren will, findet diese zu Hauf, wer einfach die Landschaft auf abgelegenen Pisten genießen will, findet das auch, wer gerne schnelle DH-Tracks fahren will, bekommt selbige, und wer gerne verblockte technische Wege fährt findet derer auch einige. Auch GC haben wir nur einen Trail gefunden, den ich zur Hälfte ernsthaft als flowig/einfach bezeichnen würde. Der Rest ist entweder "höchste Konzentration" oder Asphalt... dazwischen gibt's nur wenig. 
Das Anaga-Gebiet ist ziemlich ähnlich zu Gran Canaria. Darum mochte ich das auch so gern!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, da fahr ich doch lieber in die Pfalz 

....wobei ich glaub, dass es mit dem Biken erstmal vorbei ist, da hoffentlich jetzt auch Schnee bei uns kommt, ich noch keine Weihnachtsgeschenke hab, nochmal Bredle mmhhhh  backen muss (will), Weihnachtsfeiern sind und und und

We will see, jetzt zehr ich erstmal vom Wochenende.

Brauchst du jetzt auch mal ein paar Ruhetage? nach so vielen Biketagen hintereinander, hast du nicht mal Lust auf was anderes?


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Ruhetage?... schon viel zu viele! 
Sonntag den ganzen Tag im Flugzeug/Flughafen, Montag das Winterbike zusammengeschraubt, und gestern haben wir am Winterrad von meinem Freund die festgegammelte Sattelstütze ausgesägt (hat eh geschüttet). Langsam werde ich nervös . Wenn's heute abend wieder regnet ist's mir glaub egal, dann zieh ich Regensachen an und fahre trotzdem.

Hmmm, irgendwie hatte ich ja gehofft, dass diesen Winter der Schnee wegbleibt. Aber momentan bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich anstatt von Nass nicht lieber doch Kalt und Weiß hätte. Wenn es schneit wird man wenigstens nicht gleich klatschnass, wenn man sich vor die Tür traut!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Hmmm, irgendwie hatte ich ja gehofft, dass diesen Winter der Schnee wegbleibt. Aber momentan bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich anstatt von Nass nicht lieber doch Kalt und Weiß hätte. Wenn es schneit wird man wenigstens nicht gleich klatschnass, wenn man sich vor die Tür traut!


 
Schön, dass Du wieder heil und gesund zurück bist! Und Danke für den Bericht und die Punkte! Ich halte es wie Mausoline: Doch lieber Pfälzer Wald oder Gardasee oder Brenta oder... für uns Normalo-Biker.
Ich bin absolut FÜR Schnee, und zwar schnell. Bei Regen fahren ist :kotz:, aber im Schnee rumzueiern macht mir riesig Spaß! Ab Montag soll er ja kommen - und ich hab Urlaub ab Montag ! Dann wird erst mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein Glühwein getrunken und anschließend Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft! Und noch Loibla gebacken, da Mausoline ja keine rausrückt . Und geradelt oder wenn es wirklich schneit auch mal nen Tag zum skifahren... 

Heute Abend spinning.

Grüßle


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

@Mausoline & Lahmschnecke

warum denn in der Nähe weilen, wenn das Ferne ist so schön... oder so ähnlich 

Mal ein bisschen raus kommen aus dem immerwährenden heimischen Trott, mal was ganz anderes sehen, mal kurz im Winter Sonne und Wärme tanken. Die Kanaren sind schon nett  
Man muss da ja auch nicht zwei Wochen lang Biken, wenn das zu öde ist. Wandern, Klettern, Schwimmen, ... gibt ja noch viele andere schöne Beschäftigungen.

So gern ich den Pfälzer Wald auch mag, aber irgendwie zieht's mich doch ab und an wo ganz anders hin. (La Palma, Gomera, Finale, ganz viel in den Alpen... gibt noch so viel zu entdecken...)


----------



## Chrige (14. Dezember 2011)

Zuerst mal danke für den tollen Bericht und die Punkte . Ich fahre auch gerne mal in die Ferne, um mal was neues zu sehen. Deshalb liegen die Prospekte für Bikeferien 2012 auch schon bei mir zuhause auf dem Tisch . Warst du denn auch schon in Finale? Würde mich eigentlich erstaunen, wenn nicht. Im Moment spukt bei mir im Kopf Finale oder Gran Canaria rum. Ich habe deine Fotos von Gran Canaria angeschaut. Würde mich schon reizen. Allerdings kommt es da drauf an, wer mit mir mitkommen würde, da die Trails schon nicht ganz einfach aussehen.

Wettermässig dürfte es von mir aus Frühling werden . Obwohl ich die Alpen vor der Hütte habe, bin ich lieber auf dem Bike als auf den Skiern/Snowboard unterwegs. Na ja, ich habe zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr noch drei Tage nicht verplant. Vielleicht zieht's mich dann doch noch auf die Pisten.
Ach ja, ich fahre vom 24. - 28. Dezember nach Berlin. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was ich UNBEDINGT nicht verpassen darf? Mein Schatz hat nur vier Tage Urlaub und da wir beide mit Weihnachten nicht viel anfangen können, fliehen wir nach Berlin (wir waren beide noch nie dort).

Heute ist sportfrei. Ich gehe mit meinen ehemaligen Mitstudenten essen. Morgen heisst es dann wieder ab aufs Bike mit meinen Jungs.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

@Chrige 


In Finale war ich noch nicht. Wir wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr hin, aber konnte mein Schatz erst sehr spät Urlaub nehmen, darum war uns Finale dann Wettertechnisch zu "heiß" und wir haben auf Teneriffa umgeschwenkt. 

GC ist wie schon gesagt ziemlich heftig. Wenn man nicht nur Asphalt oder Schotter fahren will, geht's da eigentlich erst ab S2 los, meistens eher drüber. Eine einigermaßen solide Fahrtechnik sollte man also schon haben, und viel Federweg ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Scheint auch fast so, als ob es einen ziemlichen Unterschied macht, ob man im Frühjahr oder Herbst hinfährt. Wir sind ein paar Tipps von "Ride-on.info" gefolgt, die sich im Frühjahr für uns als kaum fahrbar oder reine Tragepartien durchs Gestrüpp und Bachläufe herausstellten, obwohl sie mit S2/S3 eingestuft waren. Letztens war selbiger wohl wieder dort (im Herbst) und hat gepostet, dass eben diese Trails wohl wieder komplett fahrbar seien, sprich hergerichtet. Im Winter ist dort eben "Regenzeit", und daher wahrscheinlich auch entsprechend viel Erosion und Gestrüpp-Wachstum. Das dauert halt, bis die Wege dann wieder instandgesetzt sind. Also nach den Berichten von "Ride-on" und unseren Erfahrungen würde ich sagen, wenn man die Wahl hat, lieber im Herbst 
Mein Freund (rayc) hat aus unseren Touren dort die nettesten/gut fahrbaren Wege auf S2/S3 Niveau extrahiert und im Reise-Unterforum verlinkt. Aber denk dir bei seinen Einstufungen lieber eher ne Nummer höher, ich glaube da haben wir uns vor lauter "Gewöhnung" an die Trails dort etwas vergriffen, was wir dann erst bei anschließender nochmaliger Lektüre der Singletrailskala bemerkt haben  (aber vielleicht passt's ja auch wieder im Herbst )

Eine andere Alternative wäre La Palma. Ich war selbst noch nie dort, aber mein Freund schon mehrfach. Er schwärmt jedenfalls immer davon. Was ich so gehört habe, sind die Trails da durchschnittlich um einiges leichter und flowiger als auf GC. Wir fliegen wohl nächste Jahr da hin. Bin ja schon gespannt, ob ich 2 Wochen "Flow" durchhalte 

Viel Spaß morgen mit deinen Jungs!


----------



## Chrige (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ich muss zuerst so oder so noch jemanden finden, der mit mir in den Urlaub fährt. Mein Freund ist selbständig und kann somit kaum Urlaub machen und ist so oder so nicht auf dem Bike anzutreffen. Somit ist er jeweils nicht unglücklich, wenn ich meinen Urlaub mit Freundinnen auf dem Bike verbringe statt gelangweilt alleine zuhause rumzusitzen.
Falls die eine Freundin mitkommen würde, dann wäre GC wohl das Richtige für uns. Wir fahren beide technisch ziemlich gut und steigern uns gerne von Tour zu Tour. Flow ist zwar zwischendurch schon toll aber richtig Spass haben wir an kniffligen Trails (ab S2). Falls eine der anderen bikenden Freundinnen mitkommen würde, müsste ich da einige Stufen runterschrauben, da sie zwar konditionell teilweise auch sehr gut sind aber bei kniffligen Stellen gerne mal absteigen. We will see.... Vielleicht machen wir auch einfach Bikeurlaub in den Alpen... Hätte auch seinen Reiz.
Ich hoffe, dass es heute Abend nicht stürmt und regnet. Im Moment sieht das Wetter nicht sooo toll aus.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2011)

*grml*
und für morgen sind hier "unwetterartige Regenfälle" gemeldet 
dabei dachte ich, die hätten wir schon Dienstag und Mittwoch gehabt!
Es kann also nur noch schlimmer werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Dezember 2011)

Mädels, wer Mausoline kennt weiß dass sie nicht am heimischen Herd klebt - ich übrigens auch nicht. Ich denke wir wollten nur kundtun, dass uns S2 vollauf reicht und wir die flowigen Teile lieben - egal wo auf der Welt. Leider ist zumindest mein Geldbeutel begrenzt, und die Alpen haben für mich noch sooooooooo viele Ziele - u.a. auch Chriges Revier  ! Und mein absoluter Traum wäre eh die Antarktis... und der zweite Traum ein Törn auf der "Dagmar Aaen" mit Arved Fuchs" gen Grönland... jaja... 

Bei uns seit heute Abend auch Siffwetter, mich würde der Wind eh vom Rad fegen (was nicht für meine grade verfettende Gestalt, eher für die Windstärke spricht)... wird wohl nichts mit Ski fahren, vielleicht am Sonntag ne Runde biken... ansonsten wieder Studio..

Mädels - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Und der Schnee kommt... bestimmt...

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mädels, wer Mausoline kennt weiß dass sie nicht am heimischen Herd klebt - ich übrigens auch nicht.



Hatte ich auch gar nicht so interpretiert! 

Antarktis... stelle ich mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes total cool vor. Aber dafür wäre ich dann doch zu sehr Frostbeule. Ich ziehe die wärmeren Gefilde vor.

Womit wir beim Thema wären...
ich hab mal angefangen, den Bilderberg zu sichten... ein kleiner Teil ist geschafft:




die nächsten Bilder kommen in die "Ladies in Äkschn"-Galerie, damit alle was davon haben 

(kann es sein, dass der Server die Bilder irgendwie matschig macht... die waren mal scharf... vor dem Upload ins Fotoalbum... )


----------



## Chrige (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey, sieht doch schon mal toll aus .
Bei mir war gestern Abend auch alles matchig, was aber nicht am Server lag . Die Ausfahrt mit den Jungs war ok aber diesmal nicht so toll. Da wir diesmal nicht so viele waren, machten wir nur eine Gruppe (ok, es hätte wohl auch für zwei gereicht...). Wegen der Orkanwarnung durften wir dann auch nicht auf die Hügel und Berge hoch. Somit gab es eine flache Runde, die ich anfänglich als Grundlagentraining akzeptierte. Als wir dann auf einem Flussdamm waren, hiess es, dass jeder sein Tempo fahren kann. Der Guide hatte wohl nicht erwartet, dass alle lossprinten. Somit bin auch ich auf einem matchigen, rutschigen Trail 10-15km weit mehr oder weniger gesprintet... Obwohl ich nicht ganz so ausgelaugt war wie das letzte mal, spüre ich meine Beine heute wieder, was aber ein schönes Gefühl ist.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes hoffentlich nicht zu nasses Wochenende. Bei uns ist Schnee angesagt. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen einen trockenen Moment erwische, während dem ich mein Bike vom Schlamm entfernen kann.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2011)

igitt, Sprint im Flachen und dann noch Matsch.
Das hätte ich nicht durchgehalten... drei Dinge, die ich hasse, auf einmal.
Respekt, dass du's durchgezogen hast 

Ich bin seit einer Woche schon "faul" und trau mich abends nicht raus . Heute wird's wohl wieder nix. Heute nachmittag ist Weihnachtsfeier meiner Arbeitsgruppe, und dazu ist hier Sturm und Regen. Also irgendwie alles ganz besonders Rad-unfreundlich.

Hier übrigens noch der Grund meines "Gemeckers" über TF:




sogar über den Wolken, wo laut Songtext die Freiheit doch grenzenlos sein sollte, wird man mit dem Anblick belästigt.
Dieser spezielle Trail hatte es im Endeffekt aber auch verdient. War eh nur eine "Autobahn mit Speedbumps und sporadischen Hindernissen"


----------



## Mausoline (16. Dezember 2011)

Zwischen den Kakteen machst du dich ganz gut  sieht ja ganz interessant aus. 
Wenn ich 10 oder 20 Jährchen jünger wär, würd ich auch noch eins draufsetzen, aber so bin ich mit der Steigerung meines Fahrkönnens in den letzten Jahren sehr zufrieden. Vor allem mit dem Rocky kann ich ganz andere Sachen fahren, wos mangelt sind die Spitzkehren, versetzen kann ich gar nicht. Von dem her find ich die Pfalz halt so toll, weils alles gibt. Und da wir ja noch ein paar andere Sportarten machen, kommen wir halt mit dem Biken nicht so weit rum - obwohl, in den Alpen haben wir schon soo viel abgegrast...

 ich kleb wirklich nicht am heimischen Herd, dazu ist unsere Zeit auf der Erde zu kurz und ich hab schon mal ein paar Jährchen nicht so gut genutzt

So, ich guck mal, dass ich dieses WoEnde nochmal Bredle backe

Allen, trotz nicht so gutem Wetter, ein schönes Weekend


----------



## Chrige (17. Dezember 2011)

So, habe mal mein Bike vom Dreck befreit. Und siehe da, alle meine Gänge gehen wieder . War eher erstaunt, als ich den Wechlser sah, dass nur ein Gang ausgestiegen war. Nach einem Blick auf meine Bremsen habe ich mich entschieden, die Bremsbeläge auch noch diese oder nächste Woche zu wechseln. Vor allem vorne sehen sie nicht mehr gut aus. Da es jetzt aber dunkel ist, verschiebe ich es auf morgen oder nächste Woche.
Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende. Ich sammle morgen vielleicht ein paar Punkte beim Squashen.
Ach ja, habt ihr auch Schnee? Bei uns ist seit heute morgen alles weiss.
Gruss aus der verschneiten Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Dezember 2011)

Servus!
Mausoline - mir gehts wie Dir, hab zwischen 30 und 40 auch ein paar Jahre "verschenkt", was die sportlichen Aktivitäten betrifft. Noch mal 15 oder 20 Jahre jünger... aber es ist wie es ist und ich bin zufrieden.
Scylla - bei den vielen Kakteen darf wohl auch nicht "umfallen" - stachelige Angelegenheit... Hab mir grad Deine Fotos angeschaut... schöne und gute Bilder!
Hier gabs gestern mal kurzeitig Schnee, mittlerweile ist alles wieder weg... schade! Dafür fuhr schon das Streufahrzeug durch! .
Ich hab gestern nem Freund beim Umzug geholfen (3. Stock!) und hab heute saumäßig Muskelkater. Gibt das Punkte ??
Meine Bergziege muß ich auch noch von Matsch und Dreck befreien und dann "einwintern". Und seid gestern sind die Winterreifen auf dem alten Corratec. Danke, Schatz !
Wenn das Wetter hält werden wir nachher noch ne kleine Runde drehen, ansonsten ins Studio gehen. Mal schauen was der Muskelkater zuläßt!
Schönen Sonntag Euch allen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Dezember 2011)

Huhuu ,

mein Muskelkater hat mich plattgelegt... 
Aber heute früh... auf einmal richtig Schnee , voll und fett, hab ich doch gleich im Schneetreiben ne Runde gedreht - wunderschön, bis auf den Pfosten 500 m vor dem Heimatstall... Gott sei Dank war ich so dick angezogen, und es lag Schnee, das hat den Sturz schön gedämpft... wie ein blindes Huhn hab ich den Pfosten gerammt (wer stellt im Winter auch *weiße* Posten in den Weg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) , und er war stärker... naja, Kette wieder drauf gefriemelt, Knochen gecheckt und weiter.
Aber es hat voll Laune gemacht, die ersten Spuren in den Haustrail zu ziehen... Urlaub sei Dank! Ich steh dazu: Ich mag Schnee!

Scylla hat das Rad auch wieder entdeckt !

Morgen wieder Spinning - übrigens seit vielen Jahren das erste Mal daß ich keine Bredele und Loibla gebacken hab... Ich zähl auf Schwiegermama und Ex-Schwiegerpapa.

Auf zum Weihnachtsendspurt... wenn an Heilig Abend Schnee liegt (was bei uns eher unwahrscheinlich ist, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt), dann gibts nen Weihnachtsride. DIE Zeit muß sein!

Guats Nächtle!


----------



## Chrige (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich am Donnerstag das erste mal gekniffen und bin nicht mit den Jungs mitgefahren. Ich hätte wohl meinem Rad einen Schwimmring anziehen müssen, da Bäche die Strasse runterkamen und es vom Himmel schüttete. Mein Schatz hat gemeint "nicht, dass du noch krank wirst auf die Ferien hin". Nimmt mich ja Wunder, ob überhaupt jemand gestern mitgefahren ist. Der Schnee ist auf jeden Fall dahin. Alles wieder grün oder besser gesagt grau. 
Heute gehe ich dann noch ins Studio und mache Intervalltraining und morgen fliege ich nach Berlin. Also keine Punkte von mir für die nächsten 5 Tage.
Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Festtage und wunderschöne Weihnachten .

Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Christine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2011)

bei euch also auch feuchtes Schmuddelwetter? 
Hätte gedacht, wenigstens in den Alpen würde es kalt bleiben.

Bei uns ist's ähnlich eklig. Am Mittwoch war es richtig doof zu fahren, weil oben auf den Hügeln gut 10cm angetauter Pampschnee lagen, und darunter tiefe Matschlöcher. Gestern hat es dann wieder alles abgetaut und ordentlich draufgeregnet, als wäre es nicht schon matschig genug. 
Keine Ahnung, was man bei dem Wetter machen soll, außer von innen aus dem Fenster zu schauen und Trübsal zu blasen. Zum Skifahren taugt der Winter ähnlich wenig wie zum Radeln 

Ich hab's mittlerweile aufgegeben, das Rad oder die Regenklamotten zu waschen. Kommt einfach dreckverkrustet in den Keller, und wird am nächsten Tag genauso dreckig wieder rausgeholt. Komplett widerlich, aber passt wenigstens zur aktuellen Stimmung draußen 

Euch allen auch schon mal frohe Festtage  mit möglichst wenig Regen und vielen leckeren Plätzchen (Bredle) 
Und @chrige viel Spaß in Berlin!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch noch schöne (Rest)Feiertage    



Bei mir war wie immer in der Woche vor Weihnachten kein Platz für Sporteln und auch Sonstiges.
Heute war und ist deshalb unser Lümmeltag und endlich war mal wieder FrischluftBewegung angesagt. Schade, dass hier unten kein Schnee liegt. Seit dem Klettern vom letzten Sonntag hab ich leider wieder immense Probleme mit meiner Schulter...da bin ich echt mal gespannt, wie lang das noch geht.
Morgen gehts nochmal rund, Essen mit meiner Family und Kaffee mit Schatzis Family.

So, das war ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, auch noch "Frohe Weihnachten" von mir - meine Tochter hatte über die Feiertage meinen Laptop entführt. Nun ist sie wieder in Berlin  und ich hab wieder Zugang zur großen weiten Welt.

Chrige, wie wars in Berlin? Ich hab am letzten verregneten Donnerstag an Dich gedacht, ob Du wohl fahren wirst... ich wäre sicher auch nicht gefahren. 

Ich habs immerhin geschafft ein Mal zu joggen und ne kurze Runde mit dem Rad zudrehen - ansonsten ist dieses Matschwetter wirklich unter aller S.. (Mausoline hat sicher ein .gif -Schwein in petto?!). Heute scheint zwar so ab und an die Sonne... aber ich muß wieder arbeiten !

Irgendwie haben wir wohl alle grad´ die Feiertags-Krise... ich dachte schon dass ich nach Punkten völlig den Anschluß verpasst habe, aber dem ist wohl nicht so... Gott sei Dank liegen wir nach wie vor dicht beisammen. Das tröstet mich! 
Mausoline, was macht die Schulter?

Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir eine kleine Coolpix gebracht - das freut mich sehr, denn nun kann ich auch mal on tour fotographieren! 

Ein lauwarmes "Winke"  aus Bayern!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab leider kein Dreckschwein gefunden, aber ausgesehen hab ich heut auf alle Fälle wie eins  und nach fast 4 Wochen nicht biken, hab ich mich bergauf schwer quälen müssen. 
Will ja lieber langlaufen oder was anderes schneeiges, aber für den Schneematsch ne 3/4Std fahren  neee
Klettern brauch ich in nächster Zeit nicht. Kann kaum nen engeren Pulli über Kopf ziehen und hab immer wieder Schmerzen an verschiedenen Stellen, vor allem abends, kannte ich bisher so nicht - vermutlich wäre jetzt die Diagnose Arthrose oder Rheuma fällig. Dabei hatte mir die Ärztin nach 4 Wochen das Klettern wieder erlaubt, dem Physio nach sollte ich lieber noch warten, allerdings auch mit Biken, und das geht wirklich gut.
Blödes Alter


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2011)

auch mal wieder von mir ein kleines Lebenszeichen... Weihnachten hat mich wieder ausgespuckt 
Irgendwie mag ich es jedes Jahr weniger. Der ganze Konsum-Terror, Kitsch an allen Ecken, und das aufgesetzte Heile-Welt-Getue in den Medien geht mir tierisch auf den Senkel. Na ja, jetzt ist es erst mal vorbei und wird durch "Neujahrs"-Kitsch und scheinheilige gute Vorsätze ersetzt... bis das auch wieder rum ist um durch Karneval/Fasnet ersetzt zu werden. Könnte mal bitte jemand vorspulen? 

Zumindest hab ich mich mal wieder aufgerafft, ein bisschen im Winterpokal nachzutragen.

Wir sind immerhin unter den Top 100. Gar nicht mal so schlecht, oder Mädels? 

Frohes Neues Jahr und Guten Rutsch allen!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja so einfach ist es nicht, sich aus dem alljährlichen Gedöns rauszuhalten...wenn du Familie hast. 

Aber es gibt auch schöne Momente. Bei mir ist Heiligabendnachmittag mein altes Röhrenradio in Dauerbetrieb und abends beim Raclettieren sitzen wir in Ruhe mit den Kids zusammen und können gute Gespräche führen. Das kommt sonst fast nie vor! 
Aber der 1. Feiertag ist dann unser Lümmeltag, am 2. gehen bei uns die Verpflichtungen los, ob das so sein muss  da tut sich bestimmt noch was in den nächsten Jahren.
Und Silvester betrachten wir das Ganze meist von höheren Lagen aus. Wir wollen das Land vom Turm auf unserem 1000m Buckel überblicken.

Super, deine Punkte  
Zwischen den Tagen sind bei mir leider auch noch Aufräumungsarbeiten und Büroarbeiten und Kindertermine zu erledigen, da gibts nur vereinzelt Punkte.......und der Schnee fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das mit Weihnachten ist schwierig und auch anstrengend, vor allem bei uns gepatchworkten Patchwork-Familien... seufz. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch für vorspulen bis Aschermittwoch.

Hier ist so affeng.... Wetter und ich hocke hier im Büro 

SEUFZ!

Und überhaupt: WO IST DER SCHNEE??????????


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2011)

Das Biken war heut richtig gut. Matscheln und Sonne mit Aussicht, da konnt man richtig tief einatmen und viel Energie einsaugen, und zum Abschluß der rote Himmel vom Sonnenuntergang - schöner als Silvester!? vermutlich, da ......wetter angesagt ist.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline - Du hast es gut... seufz! Manchmal hasse ich diesen Bürojob...

Dafür bin ich heute mit dem Rad ins Büro, schön bei Sonnenaufgang, und ich hoffe das Wetter hält bis zum Feierabend, den ich heute etwas vorverlegen werden... denn trotz Lupine machts doch bei Tageslicht mehr Laune!

Drum muß ich jetzt schnell meine Zahlen schubsen...


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2011)

Ach, Sonne...
Was war das nochmal genau? Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wie das Ding aussehen soll, hab's so lange nicht gesehen! Hier ist seit Wochen alles nur grau, neblig, matschig, widerlich :kotz:

Für heute abend ist schon wieder Regen vorhergesagt. Also schnell noch Mittags raus, auch wenn mir mittlerweile der Odenwald schon wieder sowas von zum Hals raushängt. Ich glaub, heute muss ich mir mal wieder die "freier Fall" Strecken raussuchen, damit wenigstens noch ein bisschen Nervenkitzel dabei ist, wenn man schon jeden Stein auswendig kennt. Das macht alles gerade keinen Spaß


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Dezember 2011)

Wieso könnt Ihr alle tagsüber radeln??? Was hab ich falsch gemacht???
Und wie bekommt man im Odenwald 900 hm hin? Ist der Melibokus soo hoch?

Scylla, nicht jammern, du hattest Sonne satt vor Weihnachten, wo wir im Nebel ertrunken sind.
Aber derzeit scheint Du wirklich nördlich der Schönwetterfront zu liegen *tröst* aber hier ziehen auch grade graue Wolken auf. Das wars dann wohl mit Sonne für dieses Jahr!

Mädels, haltet die Ohren steif - der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2011)

Schön finde ich das im Grunde genommen nicht, dass ich frei habe.
Unser Institut macht immer zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr zu, daher haben alle "Zwangsurlaub". Jetzt wo es draußen eh nicht besonders toll ist, würde ich ja sogar gerne arbeiten gehen.
Aber man hat's ja nicht in der Hand... also fahr ich halt mittags durch die Gegend.

Die Höhenmeter-Angaben sind ja nicht absolut, sondern kumuliert über die Tour. Man muss also nur genug Bodenwellen hintereinander fahren, dann passt das auch wieder. Heute mittag waren's glaub sogar ein wenig mehr. Wenn wir im Odenwald einen Berg mit 900 müN hätten, das wäre fein ... leider ist der Melibokus nur knapp über 500 m hoch.


----------



## Chrige (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey Mädels bin zurück aus Berlin . Ich konnte wenigstens dem ganzen Weihnachten-Krimskrams entfliehen. Jetzt kommt noch Silvester, den wir aber immer gemütlich mit Freunden feiern und danach beginnt bei uns die Fasnachtszeit. Und das ist auch gut so, da Fasnacht mein zweitgrösstes Hobby neben Biken ist.
So, muss jetzt los, mit den Jungs biken. Letzte Woche hat übrigens die ganze Gruppe gekniffen und lieber Tischfussball gespielt und Bier getrunken.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2011)

@Chrige
und wie war's in Berlin?
Über Weihnachten muss es euch ja weggespült haben da oben. Ich hab öfter mal an dich gedacht beim Anblick des Niederschlags-Bildes!

Deine Jungs sollten sich mal schämen... Tischfußball und Bier *tststs* (auch wenn ich es nur zu gut verstehen kann ).


----------



## Mausoline (29. Dezember 2011)

Heut war auch nix mit Biken, Besuch bei Exschwägerin war angesagt. Damit die Cousinchen sich mal wieder sehn, die hat 3 Mädels 



Hab jetzt auch Termine für März/April, d.h. 4 Konfirmationen an 3 Sonntagen und 4x Geld   

 sind angesagt


Chrige wie wars?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Dezember 2011)

*SCHNEE !!!*

Mausoline, das klingt irgendwie nach großer (Patchwork)Familie... 4 Konfirmationen in einem Jahr ist schon heftig! 

Chrige - schön dass Du nicht weggespült wurdest! Liegt jetzt bei Euch Schnee?

Bei uns ist es weiß, aber ziemlich pampig. Ich war klatschnaß als ich heute im Büro war. Ich hoffe es kommt noch was an Schnee runter bis ich heim radle. Morgen soll es mit der weißen Pracht ja schon wieder vorbei sein. 
Heute Abend ist mal wieder Studio geplant und Sauna. Morgen Abend große Feier bei Freunden. Der Sonntag ist dann gelaufen und dient der Regeneration der Leber. Daher am Sonntag von mir sicher keine Punkte! Die letzten zwei Wochen habe ich ja aus sportlicher Sicht schwer geschlampt, aber das wird ab Montag wieder geändert!

Ha, grade schaut die Sonne raus...

Winke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2011)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ha, grade schaut die Sonne raus...
> 
> Winke!



schieb sie doch mal rüber in den Norden!


----------



## Chrige (30. Dezember 2011)

So Ladies, jetzt habe ich mehr Zeit zum Schreiben. Berlin war schön. Wir waren vom 24. - 28. dort. Es hat auch nur am 24. ein bisschen geregnet. An den anderen Tagen war es einfach grau aber kein Regen. Am 24. haben wir uns hauptsächlich ausgeruht, da wir beide einen ziemlichen Stress bei der Arbeit vor Weihnachten hatten und am 23. ziemlich lange weg waren. Am 25. und 26. war Sightseeing angesagt und am 27. Marathon Shoppen. Das müsste mindestens 10 Punkte geben. Ich war danach so tot wie nach keiner Biketour. Bikesachen habe ich keine gekauft, da mir nichts gerade so ins Auge gesprungen ist. Dafür habe ich von meinem lokalen Bikehändler zu Weihnachten eine persönliche Gutscheinskarte bekommen für Rabatte in jedem Monat im nächsten Jahr . Das beste an Berlin war, Weihnachten zu entfliehen und etwas Zeit mit meinem Schatz zu verbringen, der nun die letzten zwei Jahre keine Ferien gemacht hat.

Gestern bin ich also wieder Biken gegangen. Da wir nur zehn waren, gab es wiederum nur eine gemütliche Gruppe. Dass die gemütliche Gruppe doch nicht ganz so gemütlich war, haben wir bald bemerkt. Wir sind dann auf den Berg hier rauf, um Schnee zu suchen (ach ja, nein, wir haben immer noch KEINEN Schnee hier). Die Fahrt hinauf war teilweise über Eisfläche, ging aber ganz gut. Oben waren wir dann im Schnee angekommen. Bald merkte ich, dass sich der Schnee unter meinen Rädern sehr ähnlich verhielt wie der Himalaya-Sand im Sommer. Somit wurde ich immer sicherer und überholte den einen oder anderen. Bei einer Abfahrt passierte es dann: Auf einer Eisfläche rutschten beide Räder unaufhaltsam davon und es legte mich ziemlich unsanft hin. Nachdem ich mich vergewissert hatte, dass alles an mir und Bike noch ganz war, fuhr ich weiter. Weiter unten legte es einen anderen der Gruppe hin, was allerdings nicht ganz so glimpflich verliess. Wahrscheinlich hat er sich etwas am Bein gebrochen. Wir mussten ihn also bergen, bis auf eine Strasse bringen und Transport ins Spital organisieren (und das alles verschwitzt bei Minustemperaturen). Nachdem alles organisiert war, fuhren die meisten nach Hause, um nicht komplett zu erfrieren. Ich brachte dann noch den Junior (13 jährig) nach Hause. Wir fuhren bei seinem Schulhaus vorbei, wo er mich jede Treppe auf dem Schulhof runterschickte. Als er im Einkaufszentrum auch noch Rolltreppen fahren gehen wollte, habe ich dann entschieden, dass wir nach Hause gehen, da es doch schon spät war. Ach ja und heute merke ich, dass mein Sturz doch auch Spuren hinterlassen hat. Mein Kopf brummt etwas und der linke Brustmuskel schmerzt bei ein paar Bewegungen. Es wird wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen keine Punkte von meiner Seite geben (auch wegen Silvester etc.). Spätestens ab Dienstag hoffe ich aber, wieder voll durchstarten zu können.
Gruss aus der REGNERISCHEN Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt schneck´ ich im WP schon wieder hinterher... :-(

Danke für den Bericht, Chrige. Ich mag Berlin! 

Shit, hier taut es grade... das heißt die Rückfahrt wird wieder schneematschig-naß! Wird sicher nur ne kleine Runde. 

Das mit der Sonne war nur ein 45-sekundiges Gastspiel... 

Ich schau morgen noch mal rein. Bis denne!


----------



## Chrige (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns hat's die Nacht durch geschneit und alles war weiss heute früh. Und jetzt.... ja, ja es regnet wieder ... So schöner Schneematch für Silvester. Wenigstens muss ich nicht raus, da unsere Freunde zu uns kommen und es bei uns Tradition ist, dass die Männer einkaufen gehen .
Mein brummender Schädel hat sich als Migräne geoutet, so dass ich die letzten Stunden nur mit rumliegen verbracht habe. Nachdem ich meinen ganzen Mageninhalt geleert habe :kotz:und mein Schatz mir Medikamente in der Apotheke geholt hat, geht es mir jetzt wieder besser.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffentlich eine schöne Feier mit gutem Essen  und trinken .
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

oh, Migräne ist ja doof!
Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich geht's rechtzeitig ganz weg, so dass du eure Party genießen kannst!

Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Wetterkapriolen ists ja kein Wunder wenn man Migräne oder die Depri kriegt - also ich hab bis jetzt keine große Lust zu feiern. 
Oben aufm Berg hats wohl Schnee, aber bei Regen Langlauf - igitt 




Trotzdem euch allen nen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2012)

Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg und natürlich viele viele tolle Touren uns allen

Das Feiern war dann doch ganz nett. Fondue zu zweit bei schöner Musik. TV mit "Ein Herz und eine Seele" und später noch "Hannes und der Bürgermeister", zum , ich hätte brüllen können. Dazwischen das Feuerwerk von weiter oben in 3 1/2 Himmelsrichtungen beobachtet. Schöön


Abschluss vom 31.12.2011 - ca. 2330km und ca. 50300 hm

....und heute vor dem Skispringen die erste FrischluftRunde im milden Nieselregen, das tat richtig gut


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir an Euch alle "viele happy trails" ohne Verletzungen, bleibt gesund! Wir sehen uns dann in der Pfalz wenn die Blümlein sprießen, die Trails abgetrocknet sind und die Sonne wieder scheint - UND ES NICHT MEHR SO EIN SHITWETTER HAT! Regen, Wind und 7 Grad - das ist voll Ekel! Bleibt wieder nur Studio heute Abend :kotz:. 
In 2 Wochen gehts zum Skifahren für eine Woche ins Grödner Tal - juhuu! Endlich wieder Berge! Wollte das Bike mitnehmen, aber mein Schatz hat mich für bekloppt erklärt und den Pferdetransport kategorisch abgelehnt. 

Mein Silvester war anstrengend und spaßig, viel getanzt und gesungen (hab ne Stimme als ob ich 100 Zigaretten und 2 l Wisky getrunken hätte) und erst um 4 Uhr ins Bett... das hat mich gestern lahmgelegt. 

Mausoline - 50000 hm mit dem Bike????? Ich hab nur knapp 20.000 und bin schon megastolz... naja...
"Hannes und der Bürgermeister" find ich auch zum schreien! Da bleiben wir beim zappen auch immer hängen.

Chrige - mein Beileid bei Migräne - ich weiß nicht was wir Frauen verbrochen haben, dass wir mit so was Unnötigem geplagt werden. Ich hoffe Du konntest feiern und bist heute wieder fit.

Fie???? Bist Du noch da??? Wie gehts Dir????

Scylla - gehts Du echt bei diesem Sauwetter biken? 

Mädels, haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr an euch alle! 

vermelde ebenfalls: SHITWETTER :kotz:
das neue Jahr fängt halt irgendwie so an, wie das alte aufgehört hat. 
Das positive dabei... es kann nur besser werden! 

Beweisfoto von gestern:



ja, es war wirklich so eklig, wie es aussieht. 
(wer findet den lustigen "Bug" in den Exif-Daten? Tipp: Standort )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2012)

Farblich passt das Bike ja zum Wetter - sorry 
dafür kapier ich das mit dem "Bug" nicht 

hoffen wir, dass es wirklich noch Winter wird
...und Lahmschnecke, GrödnerTal, ich beneide euch, Sella Ronda,  mit Ski oder Bike, 
wir haben Anfang Februar ein Wochenende in Westendorf gebucht, das ist auch ganz schön

...und scylla hat bestimmt mind. doppelt soviel km und hm, wir sind halt keine Flachfahrer ....aber Hauptsache: Spaß gehabt


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

pfff, keine ahnung, wieviel km oder hm. ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das auch nicht wirklich. wie du schon sagst: hauptsache spaß gehabt 

jo, die farbe... als ich den rahmen aus dem karton gezogen habe, hab ich mich erschreckt. aufgebau sieht's schon besser aus, aber eine schönheit wird das bike wohl nicht mehr. dafür fügt sich der odenwälder lehm/schlamm so schön in den farbton ein, dass man von weitem kaum mehr sieht, wie dreckig es ist  
der "bug"... na ja, die orts-info in den bild-daten meint, dass es auf teneriffa sei. schön wär's  

Grödner Tal und Westendorf... da muss ich jetzt erst mal schauen, wo das ist!
ski und bike zusammen, das wär's doch mal!
aber einfach ein bisschen fluffigen pulverschnee fände ich an sich schon sehr appetitanregend nach dem ganzen matsch hier 

Hannes und der Bürgermeister ist geil


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Januar 2012)

Mädels, mir drehts grade die Nägel nach oben: Blauer Himmel, ein Sonnenaufgang vom Feinsten und auch noch angenehme Temperaturen - und ich Penntüte konnte nicht mit dem Bike ins Büro weil ich verschlafen hatte. Außerdem hab ich heute Termine und komme bei diesem tollen Wetter auch nicht früher hier raus 
Es ist zum Mäuse melken....

Grödner Tal (Wolkenstein) ist in den Dolomiten... ein riesiges Skigebiet (für mich viel zu groß!). Wir waren auch knapp davor nen Heli-Flug zur Marmolada zu buchen und dann dort mit Skilehrer abzufahren (gabs in nem Hotelpackage ziemlich günstig) - aber es war uns dann doch zu dekadent und außerdem schwer verträglich mit unserer Umweltbilanz.  Auf jeden Fall möchte ich einen Tag mit Bergführer und Schneeschuhen in den Naturpark und auch nen Tag zum Langlaufen. 4 Tage Piste reichen mir.
Mausoline, bist Du die Sellaronda schon mit dem Bike gefahren? 

MEin Gott - dieses Wetter... ich zieh jetzt den Vorhang zu.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wir waren auch knapp davor nen Heli-Flug zur Marmolada zu buchen und dann dort mit Skilehrer abzufahren (gabs in nem Hotelpackage ziemlich günstig) - aber es war uns dann doch zu dekadent und außerdem schwer verträglich mit unserer Umweltbilanz.



wow, das ist wirklich dekadent 
wobei... wenn man es damit vergleicht, mit dem flugzeug in den süden zu fahren, nur um im winter biken zu können... oder nach einem blick auf den kilometer-zähler im auto nach einer sommer-saison *schluck* ... ist so ein heli-flug auch fast schon zu vernachlässigen. mein umwelt-gewissen meldet sich trotzdem bisweilen sehr schamhaft zu wort 
respekt, dass du so "standhaft" bist, und die umweltbilanz dem dekadenten spaß vorziehst . wenn doch nur jeder so denken würde (mich eingeschlossen )!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Januar 2012)

Nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: ich hasse Mülltrennung und fahre mit dem Auto zum Bäcker und in Urlaub. Aber ich sehe im Sommer immer wie die Skipisten und Lifte die Alpen verschandeln und die Murmeltiere bei Diskogedöns auf den Hütten sicher nicht gut schlafen (Murmeltiere sind mit mir seelenverwandt *schnarch*)... da brauchts nicht auch noch Helis. Und eben dekadent...

Immer noch blauer Himmel *seufz*


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2012)

man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem Umwelt-Gewissen 
... aber die aller-dekadentesten Sachen müssen auch nicht sein. Leider fällt es manchmal schwer, weil dekadent doch nicht selten Spaß macht.






http://comixed.memebase.com/page/3/

PS: immer noch kein blauer Himmel, dafür langsam aufkommende Sturmböen
*grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (3. Januar 2012)

Hmm, ich leide auch ein bisschen. Da hatte ich 10 Tage Urlaub und Sch...-Wetter und heute sitze ich im Büro und muss die Rollläden runterlassen, damit sich die Sonne nicht in meinem Bildschirm spiegelt. Sport wird es wohl diese Woche nicht viel geben, da meine Abende ausgebucht sind. Na ja, werde wenigstens versuchen, morgen und Freitag Mittag ins Studio zu gehen. Und vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Samstag oder Sonntag mich zu bewegen. Heute bringe ich noch mein Bike zum Händler. Bremsbeläge, Griffe und Reifen müssen gewechselt werden. Eigentlich alles, was ich selber machen könnte, aber im Moment weder Zeit noch Geduld dafür habe. Zudem ist mein Händler nicht soooo teuer. Ach ja und einen neuen Helm nach meinem Sturz am letzten Donnerstag brauche ich wohl auch. Bin also nicht soooo sicher, dass es sich um eine Migräne gehandelt hat. Hätte auch eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung sein können.
Nun ja, pünktlich zum Apéro an Silvester sind meine Schmerzen verschwunden und wir haben lange gefeiert.
Ach ja und zum Umweltbewusstsein: Wer fliegt mit dem Flieger bis in den Himalaya, um biken zu können, obwohl diese Person die Alpen vor der Türe hat???  Hatte gerade gestern Abend wiedereinmal eine Diskussion diesbezüglich und habe auch ein bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz (ohne Schnee),

Chrige


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2012)

Autsch, das muss ja schon ein bisschen heftiger gewesen sein, wenn du dir den Helm zerdeppert hast!
Gehirnerschütterung ist da nicht auszuschließen!
Aber Gott sei Danke wenigstens einen Helm aufgehabt... nicht auszudenken wenn nicht! Bei uns leider noch immer keine Seltenheit, der Anblick eines obercoolen Vollspasten ohne Helm auf dem Bike oder dem Rennrad (die Rennradler sind meistens noch rückständiger, da sieht man's noch häufiger). Da könnte ich mich immer aufregen, wenn ich das sehe 

Ich hab am Sonntag auch so eine depperte Aktion abgezogen... 
wir sind einen eigentlich super-leichten Trail runter gefahren, aber komplett nass mit algig-moosigen Steinen überall, und mein Freund hatte schon die ganze Zeit über seinen Reifen geschimpft, der nur am rumrutschen war. Also wollte ich volle Überzeugungs-Arbeit leisten, damit er sich einen Baron 2.5 holt (imho der beste Reifen überhaupt), und fahr extra ganz schepp auf eine abschüssige Steinplatte drauf... und bevor ich noch zu ihm sagen kann "schau mal, mein Reifen hält"... *zackbumm*. Hat halt doch nicht gehalten . Ein voller Erfolg, zumal die Protektoren schön warm zu Hause lagen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Januar 2012)

Chrige, das klingt wirklich nach Gehirnerschütterung - da ist es vielleicht ganz gut diese Woche nur "halblang" zu machen. Aber schön dass wir uns gegenseitig wegen des schönen Wetters trösten können !
Helm: Ich nur mit, auch ins Büro oder in die Stadt. Dass ich mit dem Rad im Büro bin erkennt man immer an der Dätschfrisur ! 

Muss weiterschaffen.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2012)

Muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen  haben, weil bei uns heut morgen gleich die Sonne gescheint hat und wir unsere Bikes geschnappt haben und losgefahren sind, um zu schaun ab welcher Höhe noch Schnee liegt?
Es waren letztendlich über 4 Stunden Fahrzeit, auf 900m waren nur noch ein paar Schneefleckle, und nen Heidelbeerpfannkuchen  gabs auf der Hütte zur Verstärkung auch noch, aber jetzt bin ich total platt und guck mir erstmal bei Kaffee und TiramiSu (hat Schatzi gemacht ) noch ein bißle Wintersport an.

@Lahmschnecke
Sella Ronda: einmal Skiurlaub 6 Tage mit Kids vor 3 Jahren, mit dem Bike mal ne 7 Tage Dolo-Tour, aber da durfte man noch nicht alles fahren. Muss mal nachsehn, wo wir waren, war glaub ich 2005 schon.

Meld mich später nochmal, 
wenn ich die Punkte eingetragen hab, da kann ich morgen beruhigt nen Ruhetag einlegen  vielleicht komm ich morgen auch gar nicht ausm Bett


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2012)

Also es waren etwas über 1000hm und knapp 60km, das mach ich normalerweise mal im April oder Mai.

Scheint diesen Winter was vedreht zu sein


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, schäm dich! 
Sonne, Biken, Berge, Heidelbeerpfannkuchen  ... kann doch echt nicht wahr sein, während dein Team in den Büros versauern muss...

Du hast's gut! Ich vergehe gerade vor Neid


----------



## Chrige (4. Januar 2012)

Falls ich gestern frei gehabt hätte, wäre ich bestimmt auch auf dem Bike gewesen . Ach und zu eurer Beruhigung: Mein Helm ist nicht zerschmettert. Dem Helm sieht man eigentlich nichts an. Aber da man den Helm eigentlich ersetzen soll, nachdem man einmal stark drauf gefallen ist und wenn man oft fährt so oder so ca. alle drei Jahre, wäre es jetzt ohnehin an der Zeit.

Ach ja und zu unserem Dauerthema: Es REGNET in Strömen. Ich frage mich langsam, ob der Schnee hier dieses Jahr überhaupt noch kommt. Na ja, in den Bergen hat es anscheinend genug. Habe mal das Wochenende vom 14./15. Januar ins Auge gefasst, um etwas auf die Skipisten zu kommen...


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2012)

3 jahre wird bei mir kein helm alt 
(und wenn ich den jedes mal ersetzen würde, wenn ich auf den kopf falle, wäre ich arm)
ersetzt wird immer dann, wenn ein sichtbarer schaden dran ist, oder wenn ich langsam kein gutes gefühl mehr damit habe. letztens hab ich mal im sonderangebot zugeschlagen, und mir einen "zweithelm" günstig gekauft (die 2011er giro hex helme gibt's gerade öfter mal im ausverkauf). da bleibt jetzt die helmlampe fest drauf montiert, und wenn ich mal einen kaputt kriege, muss ich nicht sofort in den laden rennen für ersetz. 

regen war bei uns vorgestern, gestern, heute... und überraschung: morgen soll es unwetterartig regnen


----------



## Mausoline (4. Januar 2012)

Helme müssen bei mir immer lang halten  ich hab so ne blöde Kopfform und farblich passt mir auch nicht viel.
Mein jetziger Helm ist ein Jugendhelm, der hat Lämpchen dran - zum Glück werd ich nicht immer erkannt

...ich schäme mich nur ein klein bißchen  bei mir ist heute eigenes Büro dran, Rentenmitteilungseinspruch etc. :kotz:


----------



## Chrige (4. Januar 2012)

Tja, ich ersetze den Helm also auch nicht immer, wenn ich darauf gefallen bin. Aber dieses mal hat es ordentlich rumms gemacht und ich hatte trotz Helm eine ordentliche Beule am Kopf . Da ich ihn so oder so dieses Jahr ersetzen wollte, wird das eben jetzt gemacht.
Ich war am Mittag im Studio und habe wiedereinmal Intervalltraining gemacht. Das war ganz schön heftig nach einer Woche "Coachpotato". 
Da ich dieses Jahr das eine oder andere Rennen fahren möchte, habe ich mir jetzt wenigstens mal einen Trainingsplan zusammengestellt. Es fängt einfach gut an, wenn man in der ersten Woche kaum Zeit und in der zweiten drei Tage geschäftlich in den Niederlanden weilt... Mal schauen, ob ich es wenigstens einigermassen durchziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2012)

Mausoline - ich hab mir schon gedacht dass Du bei dem Traumwetter am Dienstag unterwegs warst (mein Schatz überigens auch)... auch ich vergehe vor Neid... aber die Punkte seien Dir gegönnt, hast ja auch ganz schön was geleistet dafür!
Gestern ist bei uns auch noch Spinning ausgefallen (mangels Masse), werden wir heute nachholen. Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit dem Rad ins Büro und anschließend ne Runde drehen, aber es bläst mich vom Bike, keine Chance. Der warme Wind (Orkan!) verursacht außerdem MIGRÄNE, jaul.

Bis denne!


----------



## Chrige (5. Januar 2012)

Jetzt hast du Migräne . Wünsche dir gute Besserung. Nun ja, der Orkan ist bei uns definitiv angekommen. Tja, zum Glück haben wir für heute Bike-Treff-Essen geplant und keine Ausfahrt. Die würde heute so oder so nicht stattfinden, da die Bäume wie Streichhölzer umknicken.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2012)

Sieht aus, als wäre der Sturm bei uns so langsam durch. Also vielleicht geht's heute abend wider Erwarten doch mit Biken. So um die Mittagszeit war's aber schon ziemlich übel.
Gerade die Wetterprognose fürs WE gechecked... nichts Neues im Westen, es soll weiterhin regnen. Dabei würde ich doch so gerne mal wieder in die Pfalz fahren! Aber wenn's eh den ganzen Tag regnet lohnt das ja nicht, extra 100km mit dem Auto zu fahren 

Was ist das eigentlich für ein besch*** Winter!?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2012)

Hier geht grade die Welt unter... megadicke Flocken Schnee, Gewitter, fast dunkel...

Aber Schnee find ich gut  - da fällt mir grade ein dass ich ja noch Sommerpuschen auf dem Auto hab (weil ich es nächste Woche eh mit Sommerreifen zurückgeben muß)... muß ich heimlaufen... der Schnee bleibt auch wirklich liegen...

Scylla - es wird WINTER!!!


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2012)

Schnee? Bei uns waren's noch megadicke Wassertropfen!
Schnee hätte ich auch besser gefunden!

Update: Blauer Himmel/Sonnenschein  (lang nichtmehr gesehen)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2012)

dann viel Spaß beim radln - fall´ nicht runter!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke und allen anderen Migränegeschädigten *Gute Besserung*

Ich bin normalerweise auch windanfällig, aber Toi Toi Toi, mir gehts gut und es scheint, bei uns ist er durch. Die Terrassenabtrennung liegt jetzt teilweise darnieder, der Graupel ist fast weggetaut, aber es ist grad ruhig und wieder heller - Biken heut -  brrrr nein 
Ich sehe mich nachher in Wollsocken und Teppich eingehüllt vor der Glotze lümmeln und Neureuther und Biathlon gucken  und dann guck ich noch nach meinen Dolo Fotos

_Fie_ wie gehts Dir???


----------



## Chrige (6. Januar 2012)

Schnee??? Sturm vorbei??? Bei uns Fehlanzeige... Ok, der Sturm hat etwas nachgelassen, so dass die Flugzeuge wieder landen. Aber gerade, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, ist mir klar, dass das Wetter noch nicht 100% flugtauglich ist, da die Flieger von Süden anfliegen, was im Normalfall nur während der Nacht der Fall ist. Dies ist immer etwas komisch, da die Flugzeuge direkt über mein Büro kommen und schon so tief sind, dass ich das Gefühl habe, ich könnte die Räder berühren.
Gestern hatten wir Weihnachtsapéro/essen mit unserem Biketreff und das Programm für dieses Jahr wurde vorgestellt. Hmm, wenn ich da überall mitfahre, bin ich im Schnitt jedes zweite Wochenende vom April bis Oktober mit denen unterwegs. Die Touren schauen aber wirklich spannend aus und ich freue mich schon seeeehr auf den Frühling. Von mir aus kann es Frühling werden. Der Winter scheint ja hier nicht wirklich kommen zu wollen.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Fie: Auch ich wäre gespannt, wie es dir geht. Auf dem Weg der Besserung? Und wie geht es bei der Arbeit?


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2012)

Für Lahmschnecke kurze Übersicht über unsere "Bike Sella Ronda 2005" und für alle anderen zur Ablenkung bei schlechtem Wetter 

Start in Reischach mit Bahn auf Kronplatz, da ich am Vortag noch Fieber hatte. Über Furkelpass, Enneberg, Pederühütte zum Rif.Fanes, viel Teer und kein Skigebiet mehr

2.Tag - Limojoch 

 Eisenofenalm, Passo Valparola, Passo Falzarego, Rifugion Cinque Torri (Komm: Ich fahre nächstes Jahr nicht mehr! ) Rifugio Averau (Essen Top!)

3.Tag - Abf. auch über Skipiste  

 Station Civetta, Rif. Fertazza, Civetta Superbike, Alleghe, San Tomaso (blöder Stanciu! wo ist geradeaus?), Rif. Lagazzon

4.Tag - Irrfahrt Richtung Falcade, Passo Pelegrino, Passo Lusia entfällt, Fassatal, Campitello, Rif. Micheluzzi 



5.Tag - Duronpaß, Seiseralm, Puflatschhütte  



6.Tag - Saltria, Monte Pana, Wolkenstein, Grödnerjoch 

 Corvara, Pedratsches, Rif. Heiligkreuz (Super Gewitter, 2 Stdn Unterstand unter 20cm Dachvorsprung von Heuschober, Schatzi schiebt die letzten 200hm mein Bike mit hoch, einzigste Gäste, gute Versorgung, Oma-Doppelbett mit super Daunenbett) 

7.Tag - schmierige Abfahrt, frisch gemäht vor Gewitter und das ganze Gras bollt sich überall rein, unten geht kein Rad mehr rum

 Ritjoch, Piz de Plaies, St.Vigil, Stephansdorf 

283km und ca. 9500hm
Super anstrengend, da viel supersteil, viel Teer (Pässe), Orientierungschwierigkeiten, da Roadbook und Karten manchmal nicht übereinstimmen...aber wiederholungsverdächtig, da traumhaft schön, Erfahrung, Material etc. alles besser und inzwischen mehr Wege befahren werden dürfen

Fotos  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30382 sind damals noch nicht so gut gewesen, außerdem war ein Teil noch Dias

SkiSella Ronda sollte ebenso wiederholt werden 

Dann schaun wir mal, was dieses Jahr noch so geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (6. Januar 2012)

Wow, sieht toll aus.
Ich schwelge auch gerade in Erinnerungen. Auf der Homepage von der "Mountain Bike" ist ein Video von meiner Himalaya Tour. Kann man die Zeit nicht einfach 6 Monate zurückspulen???
Für die, die es interessiert: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-singletrails-durch-den-himalaja.596369.2.htm

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2012)

@Mausoline
schöne Bilder! 
Machst du eigentlich jedes Jahr einen AlpenX? Du musst dort unten ja schon echt weit "rumgekommen" sein! 
Da kann man nur staunen, wie du dich überall in den Alpen auskennst! Auch wenn ich mit den meisten Namen die du da genannt hast nichts anfangen kann (aber das kann sich ja hoffentlich noch ändern die nächsten Jahre ), auf jeden Fall eine sehr hübsche Ablenkung vom Siff-Winter hier 

@Chrige
Wow! Ich hab schon deinen Bericht hier im LO-Forum verschlungen. Den MB-Bericht zieh ich mir jetzt auch fernweh-geplagt rein! Von der Erfahrung wirst du sicher noch ein paar Jährchen zehren können.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Januar 2012)

Mausoline - DANKE, Du hast diesem Sch...tag (Sturm, Schneeregen - eklig) gerettet. 2005 wußte ich allerdings noch nicht wie man "Mountainbike" schreibt geschweige denn was das ist. Mein Schatz war auch schon dort und war auch begeistert. Mal schauen was dieses Jahr so bringt... geplant ist im Herbst die große Brenta-Runde, Gardasee so früh wie möglich... und ins Engadin mag ich auch, aber die Runde steht noch nicht fest. Ansonsten spontan Allgäu. Auch rund um den Bodensee gibts tolle Touren, 1000hm und mehr schaffen wir da auch. Keinen Stress... 

Chrige - viel Spaß beim Touren planen, Du hast es ja in die (richtigen) Berge nicht so weit! Hat Euer Bike-Treff eine Homepage? Und wie sieht denn Dein Trainingsplan aus? 

Gestern wollte ich vor dem Krafttraining joggen, aber der Sturm war so stark dass man gegen den Wind keinen Luft mehr bekommen hat. Hab ich mich halt im Studio aufs Rad geschwungen, 1 1/2 Stunden GA, voll ätzend. Hat mir aber letztes Jahr einen guten Start in die Saison beschert. Ab sofort so 2 mal die Woche ne lange Einheit (Studiorad oder MTB, ab Mitte Februar mit Intervallen) und 2 -3 mal die Woche Krafttraining und/oder Step, BBP und son Kram. Joggen max. 1 mal pro Woche, wegen der Knie.

Ansonsten lümmeln wir auch auf dem Sofa rum, schauen Wintersport rauf und runter... und warten auf den Frühling.

Machts gut!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. Januar 2012)

N´Abend!
Wie Mausoline war ich heute Laufen - bei stürmischem Wind, 2 Grad und Dauerregen. Danach noch ein paar Kraftübungen für den Schulter- und Rumpfbereich (aber eben keine 30 Min, nur ca 15 - 20) und dann noch bissle dehnen und SAUNA. Kommen wir nach der Sauna zum Auto - Sonne!! Gemein so was!

Ansonsten ein LümmelWE - aber wir freuen uns auf den Skiurlaub nächste Woche. Das Wetter kann nur besser werden, und Schnee hat es wohl genug . Ansonsten planen wir den Sommer... 

Euch ne schöne Woche! Grüßle!

Wo ist eigentlich *FIE*???


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2012)

Hi Lahmschnecke
in Südtirol hats nicht so viel geschneit, der große Schnee ist bis jetzt wohl an der Grenze hängengeblieben. Aber trotzdem dann nächste Woche wegen Lawinen aufpassen bei eurer geplanten Schneeschuhtour 

wünsche allen nen guten Wochenanfang


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Januar 2012)

Sport ist Mord...
hab mir wohl gestern beim Laufen die Achillessehne gedehnt/entzündet, was auch immer. Jedenfalls tut sie bei jedem Schritt weh und es wird immer schlimmer. Beim Laufen gestern habe ich nichts merkt. So ein Sch..., hoffentlich ist das bis zum Urlaub weg, sonst Schneeschuhe und Ski ade. *grummel* 

Scylla - bist Du krank? Oder war das Wetter bei Euch SO schlecht dass nicht mal Du mehr aufs Rad steigst?

Wetter hier grau, aber der Wind ist weg.

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Team,

meinem Auge geht es gut. Es tränt zwar ab und an und zieht, aber damit lernt man zumzugehen.
Sobald sich das Wetter ändert, werde ich es wagen, nach fast 3 Monaten ohne Sport wieder mit dem Biken anzufangen. Es wird sehr schwer, da ich zur Zeit fast täglich einen 11 std Tag habe. Bei Feiertagen muß ich dann auch Samstags arbeiten. Grad 2 Tage Zwangsurlaub, weil Alturlaubabau angesagt ist. Mein Job streßt grad ungemein, weil wir neue Gebiete haben, die man noch nicht kennt. 
Nun denn, ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder einsteigen kann und ein paar Punkte noch zusteuern kann. Ist mir ja echt sehr unangenehm, dass ich so spät erst einsteige. 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...Ich schwelge auch gerade in Erinnerungen. Auf der Homepage von der "Mountain Bike" ist ein Video von meiner Himalaya Tour. Kann man die Zeit nicht einfach 6 Monate zurückspulen???
> Für die, die es interessiert: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-singletrails-durch-den-himalaja.596369.2.htm...




Ich hab im November schon in den Bike-Zeitschriften nach diesem Bericht Ausschau gehalten. Jetzt nach dem Video gucken hab ich nochmal deinen Bericht gelesen. Einfach Gigantisch 

Ladakh ist auch ein Favorit für unser geplantes Trekking 2013. Dabei wäre auch der Stok Kangri als Gipfel geplant. War das ein schwieriger Aufstieg?


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Fie 
schön von dir zu hören.Gut, dass es mit dem Auge so geht 

11 Stdn-Tag, ist das denn so erlaubt? Fahrzeiten und so? Wirst du weiter so gestriezt? Was macht denn deine Bewerbung?

Ich wünsch vor allem dir besseres Wetter (ich will ja lieber Schnee), dass du dich bald aufs Rad schwingen kannst, wär auch gut zum Abschalten...und wegen den Punkten, dafür haben wir ja Scylla im Boot. 

Eins haben wir aber gemeinsam: Wir tuns für unser Wohlbefinden, oder?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2012)

Noch bin ich nicht krank 
"Noch" deswegen, weil sich mein Schatz seit einer Woche redlichst Mühe gibt, mich mit seiner fiesen Erkältung anzustecken... bisher hat er's nicht geschafft, mal hoffen dass es dabei bleibt. 
Heute abend muss ich mal wieder Punkte nachtragen, war letzte Woche einfach zu faul. Viel dabei rumkommen wird aber leider nicht! War grad mal Mittwoch, Freitag und Sonntag auf dem Bike. Donnerstag hab ich's doch nicht mehr aufs Rad geschafft, weil als ich nach Hause kam ein Freund zu Besuch war. Da hab ich mir dann lieber mit den Männers beim Italiener ein paar Kalorien zugeführt, anstatt allein im matschigen Wald welche zu verbrennen. Freitag und Sonntag haben wir dann aber wenigstens ein paar kleine Regenlücken erwischt, um mal raus zu kommen, ohne sofort pitschnass zu werden. 
Ansonsten ist auch bei uns Weltuntergang. Wenn's mal nicht gerade regnet, ist es immer noch von unten so nass und schlammig, dass das alles keinen Spaß macht  

@Fie
schön, mal wieder von dir zu hören 
Mach dir keinen Stress wegen deinem späten "Einstieg", wie du es nennst. Du warst doch krank! Alles in Butter 
Das mit deinen Arbeitszeiten hört sich ziemlich krass an! Wirst du denn wenigstens entsprechend bezahlt, oder schiebst du so viele Überstunden für lau?? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man beim Fahren sowieso nur maximal 8 Stunden machen darf!

@Lahmschnecke
Autsch! Bist du umgeknickt, oder wie hast du das hinbekommen? Geh am besten gleich zum Arzt! Wenn es eine Entzündung/Reizung ist, wirst du wahrscheinlich erst mal komplette Schonung verordnet bekommen, damit es abklingen kann. Den Spaß kenne ich vom Schienbeinkanten-Syndrom, das ich mir mal als Jogging-Anfängerin (Übertraining bei untrainierter Muskulatur ) eingefangen habe.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bis zu eurem Urlaub wieder gut wird!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...hab mir wohl gestern beim Laufen die Achillessehne gedehnt/entzündet, was auch immer. Jedenfalls tut sie bei jedem Schritt weh und es wird immer schlimmer....



Ist mir grad eingefallen. Probiers mal mit Quarkumschlägen. Gut bei Entzündungen etc. 

*Gute und schnelle Besserung*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Januar 2012)

Also gut, Schonung... Danke für die Besserungswünsche , ich versuch mein Möglichstes!
Heute hab ich alles abgesagt, morgen ist Italienisch (oups, muß noch Hausaufgaben machen!), aber Mittwoch Spinning muß sein. 

Fie, ich schließe mich mit meinen Fragen Scylla an - aber echt schön wieder von Dir zu hören!

Schönen Abend Euch allen!


----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin im Moment so richtig schlecht im Punkte sammeln. Nun ja, jetzt bin ich für drei Tage geschäftlich in den Niederlanden und da wird es schwierig mit "Mountain"-Bike. Ich habe wenigstens die Joggingschuhe eingepackt. Vielleicht kann ich mich morgen für eine kurze Runde motivieren. Leider hat das Hotel keinen Fitnessraum. Dann wäre es nicht soooo schwierig, mich zu motivieren. Heute versuche ich es mal mit ein paar Kraftübungen im Zimmer. Das Problem ist, dass ich mir beim Sturz vorletzter Woche wohl wirklich irgendwas an einem Brustmuskel kaputt gemacht habe (gezerrt, überdehnt,...). Im Moment schmerzt es bei jeder Bewegung. Somit muss ich alles auf die Beine konzentrieren. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es bis am Wochenende wieder gut ist, da ich eigentlich gerne Boarden gehen möchte. Wenn das Wetter schön ist, gehe ich wohl so oder so (falls das Dorf nicht mehr eingeschneit ist). Denn an der Schneebar wird ja mein Brustmuskel nicht soooo strapaziert.

@Mausoline: Der Stok Kangri ist technisch gar nicht schwierig. Da brauchst du nicht einmal ein Seil. Mir hat aber irgendwann meine Kondition und die dünne Luft zu schaffen gemacht. Ich bin wohl noch nie so an meine Grenzen gekommen, wusste aber immer, dass ich es schaffen würde. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit.

@Lahmschnecke: Hier ist der Link zu unserem Biketreff: http://www.bikecorner-baar.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=117&Itemid=700013
Allerdings ist da nicht so viel darauf zu sehen. Ich habe letztes Jahre als Finisherpreis beim Gigathlon ein Trainingsbuch bekommen, von einem, der den Gigathlon alleine schon mehrmals auf dem Podest abgeschlossen hat. Das Trainingsprogramm im Buch ist für "Normalos" zusammengestellt. Ich habe meinen Trainingsplan ein bisschen dem angepasst.
MO: Intervalltraining oder Krafttraining
DI: Laufen, Rolle, schwimmen, biken (mittellang und zügig)
MI: Krafttraining oder Ruhetag
DO: Biketreff oder Intervalltraining
FR: lockere Ausfahrt oder auf Rolle (GA1)
SA: längere, lockere Ausfahrt (GA1)
SO: gar nichts (da ist Zeit für meinen Freund eingeplant)

Nun ja, ich werde dies wohl so kaum durchziehen. Aber das ist mal der Plan. Aber schlussendlich muss es Spass machen und da kann auch mal Boarden oder sonst was den anderen Sport ersetzen. Prinzipiell ist der Trainingsplan im Buch so aufgebaut:
MO: kraftbetont
DI: mittelang und zügig
MI: locker
DO: intensiv
FR: lang und locker
SA: lang und locker
SO: locker
Wobei locker einen Ruhetag oder lockeres Krafttraining bedeuten kann.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Januar 2012)

Danke, Chrige, für den Link, ich wollt mal schauen wo Ihr so rumgurkt... vielleicht machen wir mal ein paar Tage Urlaub in Eurer Gegend !

Holland - schnapp Dir ein Hollandrad und los - gibt ne super GA1 - Einheit!

Dein Trainingsplan ist nett - von allem etwas! Und locker Fahren (FR und SA) ist immer richtig, man muß sich nicht jedes Mal total auspowern! Und mit dem Gigathlon hast Du ja schon mal die Latte ziemlich hoch gehängt.

Dir auch gute Besserung - so "komische" Muskelzerrungen sind einfach zu doof und leider auch oft langwierig; Sport macht dann meist keinen Spaß, weils einfach weh tut. Mir tut auch alles weh, nur von nem bissle joggen - vielleicht werde ich aber auch einfach ALT.... Ich schieb grad nen echten Depri, liegt vielleicht auch am Wetter.

Grüßle und bis denne!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Januar 2012)

Sodele, Mädels, die Ski sind verladen, die Taschen gepackt, Blumen gegossen... ich melde mich für 1 Woche ab.
Sportlich war meine Woche bescheiden, dafür sind alle Wehwehchen auskuriert. Das Wetter in den Dolos verspricht Gutes...
Ihr müßt Euch auch nicht zu arg grämen, da das Wetter bei uns ja auch sehr sonnig werden soll. 
Ich bin mal gespannt was mich auf der Sella Ronda erwartet. Schnee, Menschen... schau mer mal.

Pfüids Euch, haltet die Ohren steif und die Reifen rund. Bis denne!
Servus!


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2012)

viel Spaß, viel Schnee, viel Sonne, und bleib gesund und heile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> viel Spaß, viel Schnee, viel Sonne, und bleib gesund und heile!



das wünsch ich dir/euch auch und fahr ne Runde für mich mit


----------



## Fie (14. Januar 2012)

Wir haben seit diesem Jahr eine dreiviertel Stunde Pause. Das hatten wir vorher nicht und viele Überstunden sind bei uns Normalität. Die bekommen wir aber bezahlt. Mein Gehalt ist immer noch 400  niedriger, als bei den anderen Fahrern... Im Moment habe ich einfach Arbeit und kann mir "eigentlich" in Ruhe etwas anderes suchen.

Nun denn...

Kurioses unterwegs? ICH 

Es ging ganz gut. Im Moment versuche ich grad wieder warm zu werden. Dreckig bin ich geworden, aber sieht nach Kampf aus  und ich mußte wirklich kämpfen. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2012)

Gratuliere zur 1. Fahrt 
Morgen solls Wetter auch trocken sein - also viel viel Spaß und Schlammpackungen sollen ja auch gesund sein 

Gibts bei euch keine Lenkzeiten ...oder gesetzliche Regelungen (Pause nach 6 Stdn etc.)


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2012)

Hey Fie, gleich 2 Stunden gefahren, unfit bist du aber nicht 

Übrigens, Architektinnen haben im Schnitt 30% weniger Verdienst als die Architekten. Bei mir sinds eher noch weniger  dafür hab ich nen Job, der mir super gefällt....

aber du hast doch ne Chefin und die bezahlt ner Frau auch weniger, sollte man nicht glauben


----------



## Chrige (16. Januar 2012)

Fie: Gratuliere zu deiner ersten Runde! Ja, ja, auch bei uns kriegen die Frauen eher weniger als die Männer. Aber da mir mein Job gefällt, jammere ich nicht zuviel. Apropos Job: Momentan nimmt mich mein neuer Job so rein, dass es nicht für viele WP-Punkte reicht. Ich habe gerade eine Einladung für ein Meeting mit meinem Chef am Donnerstag Abend bekommen, so dass ich diese Woche wieder nicht mit den Jungs biken gehen kann. Ok, laut Wetterprognosen soll es am Donnerstag so oder so regnen. Ich werde mal versuchen, meinen Trainingsplan diese Woche einigermassen durchzuziehen.
Am Samstag habe ich ein paar Alternativpunkte beim Snowboarden gesammelt. Es war der absolute Hammer! Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel, Pulverschnee und gar nicht soooo viele Leute! Am Morgen bin ich einfach rauf, runter, rauf, runter,... Meine Freundinnen waren schon längst in der Hütte, während ich von der Piste nicht genug bekommen konnte. Am Nachmittag habe ich dann aber die Beine schon etwas arg gespürt, so dass wir dann nach 1h 15min Feierabend machten. Leider musste ich gestern Mittag wieder zuhause sein, so dass ich gestern nicht nochmals auf die Piste konnte.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche und Lahmschnecke super tolle Ferien!

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz 
Chrige


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2012)

Hey, Fie ist wieder unterwegs 
Freut mich für dich, dass du wieder radeln kannst/darfst!

Die Fitness kommt schneller wieder, als du denkst, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf! Immerhin hast du gleich 2 Stunden durchgehalten. Nicht schlecht, Frau Specht 


Aber dass bei euren Jobs Frauen so viel weniger verdienen (bei allen?) ... da stehen mir die Haare zu Berge! 
Nicht beschweren? Nur weil der Job Spaß macht?
Ich bin ja sicher keine verbitterte Feministin oder sowas, aber wenn ich sowas höre/lese, dass das immer noch an der Tagesordnung ist... :kotz:... bei aller Liebe zu einem interessanten Arbeitsplatz, aber bei solchen "Machenschaften" (ein anderes Wort fällt mir nicht dafür ein) überkommt mich einfach ein akkuter Brechreiz! Wir Frauen leisten doch nicht weniger! Aber klar: wenn jede es so hinnimmt und sich nicht beschwert, warum sollte sich dann auch was ändern? Die Chefs wären ja blöd, mehr zu zahlen 
Kann sein, dass ich da einfach als Physikerin schon zu viel in einer Männer-Domäne unterwegs war. Durch das Studium muss man sich leider auch bis heute noch durchboxen als Frau, da man selbst an Unis teils noch auf latente Vorurteile stößt. Irgenwann hat man den Hals voll von solchen Sperenzchen, vor allem weil man sich sehr schnell sehr bewusst wird, dass man genauso gut (oder besser) als die Jungs ist, aber trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen, mehr Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommt. Da stößt die Story von den "üblicherweise" niedrigeren Bezahlungen gerade auf sehr viel Gegenliebe bei mir.
Wehrt euch doch!!! Bitte!
Ich weiß, das ist nicht einfach, bzw. einfacher gesagt als getan... aber wie schon gesagt, wenn niemand je was sagt, wie soll sich denn was ändern?


----------



## Chrige (16. Januar 2012)

Glaub mir, bei uns wehren sich die Frauen (ich eingeschlossen). Wenigstens wurde erst kürzlich von oberster Instanz kommuniziert, dass sie es am anschauen und ändern sind. Das Problem ist, dass bei uns die Jobs sehr unterschiedlich sind und es so schwer ist, die Gehälter zu vergleichen (zudem habe ich keinen Einblick in die Gehälter meiner Kollegen). Ich bin die einzige in der Firma mit meinem Job. Prinzipiell ist es auch nicht durchs Band so in unserer Firma. Ich war jetzt sechs Jahre lang Teamleiterin. Bei mir im Team gab es keine geschlechtsspezifische Unterschiede. Ich hatte nur einmal das Gefühl, dass ich einen Job nicht bekommen hatte, weil ich eine Frau bin. Nachweisbar ist dies allerdings nicht... Und da mir mein jetziger Job so oder so besser gefällt als den, auf den ich mich damals beworben hatte, habe ich mich auch nicht mehr so gewehrt .


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2012)

Tja, schwierig, schwierig
Beim Architekturstudium ist der Frauenanteil seit vielen Jahren höher als der der Männer, jedoch im Beruf stehn dann nachhher sehr sehr wenige.
Ende der 1980er Jahre gings sogar noch recht gut und als Selbständige hats auch gut angefangen. Seit es in der Baubranche nicht mehr gut lief und als Familienfrau und Mutter hat sich da allerdings viel geändert, ich behaupte für viele Frauen ist sogar ein großer Rückschritt eingetreten. Teilzeit arbeiten geht in dieser Branche eigentlich nicht, kaum Chance auf Anstellung. Da der Markt von Architekten nur so überschwemmt wurde, war man froh, wie ich, in einem kleinen Büro, für Zeichenarbeiten oder so unterzukommen. Man macht das anfangs mit und versucht was zu ändern, dann heißts "im Moment ist die Lage so schlecht, sehn wir in einem 1/2 Jahr weiter". Irgendwann fängt man an sich anderweitig zu bewerben, falls es Möglichkeiten gibt! Bei um die 100 Bewerbungen, als Mutter, die nicht Vollzeit will, da sie weiß, dass das nie und nimmer nur 40 Stdn. wären, keine Chance. Und bist du mal im Finale gelandet sprintet kurz vorher noch ein männliches Wesen daher, das bessere Voraussetzungen hat und gewinnt...und mein jetziger Job war auch als Zeichnerin ausgeschrieben, eine junge Firma, aufstrebend, voll in der Entwicklungsphase, mit alternativer Firmenpsychologie. Mein Job hat sich toll entwickelt, hab auch ein Home-Office daheim eingerichtet bekommen, jedoch die finanzielle Seite ist stehengeblieben, bis jetzt, hoffe ich  die Zeichen stehn gut, einen Mini Bonus extra gabs grad. Ich geb zu, man lässt sich auch öfters vertrösten und ruckzuck sind wieder ein paar Monate rum.
Ich bin auch eher die Kämpferin, ich kämpfe auch seit ungefähr 15 Jahren um den Unterhalt meiner Kinder, aber manchmal gibts auch Zeiten, da willst du nix davon wissen und bist froh, wenn du in so nem Trott drin bist.
Übrigens ist es in dieser Branche auch üblich nur den Mindesturlaub von 20 Tagen, oder nur wenig mehr, zu erhalten.

Ich überleg grad, ob ich nicht meine Memoiren schreiben soll, nach diesem Roman.....

nen Rosenkrieg könnt ich auch noch beitragen 

Schöne Woche allen und genießt das Wetter


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2012)

Sorry, jetzt hab ich wohl all die schlechten Erinnerungen geweckt!
Das hört sich ja echt übel an bei euch... dass bei den Architekten so schlechte Zeiten herrschen wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte immer, das sei eine Wachstums-Branche  Womit wir wieder bei Vorurteilen wären... Architekten sind Schnösel die Luxus-Villen hausen und mit dem Benz ins schicke Büro cruisen  (ne so schlimm ist meine Vorstellung dafür natürlich nicht wirklich )
Klar ist das alles überhaupt nicht einfach! Vor allem wenn man Familie hat. Was ihr weiter vorne so lapidar geschrieben habt, klang für mich nur so ein bisschen resigniert und kampflos, da ist mir einfach der Gaul durchgegangen.
Das Thema ist halt irgendwie ein rotes Tuch für mich. Selbst an der Uni gab's schon genügend Profs, die etwas altertümlich drauf waren... von den Lehrern in der Schule (tiefste schwäbische Alb, ehemaliges katholisches Mädchengymnasium) mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich habe das Gefühl, das fängt schon von "klein auf" an, dass man immer noch Mädchen das Gefühl geben will, sie seien für Haus und Herd geschaffen. Sowas hat mich schon immer angekotzt, vor allem weil ich nie war und sein wollte wie die anderen Mädchen, und es deswegen bis heute besonders schlimm finde, in eine Frauen-Ecke gesteckt zu werden, oder anders/minderwertig behandelt und bezahlt zu werden. 
Gott sei Dank scheinen da die naturwissenschaftlichen Berufe (also zumindest in der Forschung) sogar noch recht fortschrittlich zu sein, ab einem gewissen Level. Im Studium noch recht schlimm, aber wenn man dann einen Abschluss hat, und sich quasi durchgesetzt hat, scheint in den meisten Fällen kein Unterschied mehr zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht zu werden. Leider lassen sich die meisten Frauen hier halt schon früh rausekeln und kommen gar nicht so weit. In meinem Studiengang waren in den ersten Semestern sehr viele Frauen... aber das waren zu 90% Lehramtsstudentinnen, die dann nach einigen Semestern aus dem Hauptfachsstudium ausscherten. Danach dünnte es sich immer mehr aus, und am Ende war man quasi allein unter den Jungs 
Dass bei euch Architekten sogar Frauen-Überschuss herrscht im Studiengang, und dann sich im Beruf trotzdem nichts tut in Hinblick auf Gleichberechtigung/Gleichbezahlung ist heftig! Wenn's im Arbeitsmarkt schwierig aussieht ist es eigentlich nicht drin, große Forderungen zu stellen das Gehalt betreffend, da hast du recht! Da kannst du als einzelne Angestellte wirklich gar nichts machen, sonst bist du den Job los, oder bekommst ihn gar nicht erst! Blöde Situation! Und die Politik schwingt seit jeher nur Reden und macht alberne Quoten... na ja... 

Schade! Da haben wir sogar schon eine Frau als Kanzlerin, Physikerin noch dazu, und in der Wirtschaft herrschen immer noch Zustände wie im Mittelalter 

Themenwechsel: endlich Sonne!
Na ja, wenn ich aus dem Büro komme ist sie wahrscheinlich schon untergegangen, aber die Trails sind wenigstens schon genug abgetrocknet, dass man von der nächtlichen Feierabendrunde nicht zurück kommt wie ein Ferkel 
Gestern waren wir endlich seit langer, langer Zeit wieder in der Pfalz! Schön war's, wenn auch schweinekalt.
Wir sind beim Teufelsfelsen nach Lambrecht runter gefahren, und ich hab endlich diese blöde Ekeltreppe am Ausstieg besiegt  Die ist ja nicht mal ein bisschen schwer, wenn man sich denn traut 
Kennst du eigentlich die Hochzeits-Treppe und den Alten Teufelsfelsen? Da waren Schilder dorthin kurz vor dem "Einstieg" in den Trail zum Teufelsfelsen-Aussichtspunkt. Weiß auch nicht, warum wir das noch nie probiert haben, aber der Hang sah "interessant" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt hab ich wohl all die schlechten Erinnerungen geweckt!...



_Neee, ich wollte diesen Weg gehn und hab auch ganz ganz viele positive Erfahrungen gemacht_



scylla schrieb:


> ...Das hört sich ja echt übel an bei euch... dass bei den Architekten so schlechte Zeiten herrschen wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte immer, das sei eine Wachstums-Branche  Womit wir wieder bei Vorurteilen wären... Architekten sind Schnösel die Luxus-Villen hausen und mit dem Benz ins schicke Büro cruisen  (ne so schlimm ist meine Vorstellung dafür natürlich nicht wirklich )



_Deine Vorurteile stimmen einerseits schon. Es gibt nämlich immer noch die, die bekannt sind und alles machen können und dürfen und entsprechenes Klientel haben (übrigens verdienen dort die Angestellten oft auch nicht so viel, oder es werden Freiberufler oder Praktikanten beschäftigt) und es gibt die, die zum Wohl für den Auftraggeber arbeiten und denen nicht immer alles zufliegt, die "Normalos", und es gibt die, die nur versuchen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, die bringens aber auch nicht immer so weit, zumindest nicht auf Dauer_



scylla schrieb:


> ....Selbst an der Uni gab's schon genügend Profs, die etwas altertümlich drauf waren... von den Lehrern in der Schule (tiefste schwäbische Alb, ehemaliges katholisches Mädchengymnasium) mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich habe das Gefühl, das fängt schon von "klein auf" an, dass man immer noch Mädchen das Gefühl geben will, sie seien für Haus und Herd geschaffen. Sowas hat mich schon immer angekotzt, vor allem weil ich nie war und sein wollte wie die anderen Mädchen, und es deswegen bis heute besonders schlimm finde, in eine Frauen-Ecke gesteckt zu werden, oder anders/minderwertig behandelt und bezahlt zu werden...



_Ende 1980er und Anfangs 1990er hab ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, es war kein Problem auf der Baustelle und bei den Handwerkern akzeptiert zu werden, im Gegenteil, es war ein produktives Miteinander.
Vermutlich hatten später die Chefs/Büroleiter eher Probleme mit so ner starken Frau _



scylla schrieb:


> ...Kennst du eigentlich die Hochzeits-Treppe und den Alten Teufelsfelsen? Da waren Schilder dorthin kurz vor dem "Einstieg" in den Trail zum Teufelsfelsen-Aussichtspunkt. Weiß auch nicht, warum wir das noch nie probiert haben, aber der Hang sah "interessant" aus



_Bisher haben wirs leider noch nicht geschafft Lamprecht da hinten rum zu fahren, aber so wies aussieht, fängt die Saison ja schon wieder an_

Wir müssen uns jetzt auch bald mal einen Termin überlegen für nen Treff


----------



## Fie (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal wieder Zwangsurlaub. Di, Mi und Fr frei. ich habe noch zuviel alten Urlaub. Das habe ich gestern ausgenutzt und war am Biken. Ich wollte nach 2-3 km wieder umdrehen, ich tat mich extrem schwer. Sagen wir so, ich kämpfe mit meiner Kraft. Mir tat alles weh. 
Woran liegt das, dass ich mindestens eine Woche brauch als Pause? Also warum reichen nicht 2 Tage als Pause? Mich nervt das und macht mich fertig, denn ich will das nicht so!!!

Zu meinem Verdienst: es ist nicht so, dass Frauen bei uns weniger verdienen, denn ich habe eine Exkollegin, die diese 400 mehr verdient hat als ich und das, ohne Berufserfahrung im Gegensatz zu mit. Mir macht meine Arbeit Spaß, aber was kann man gegen solch eine Willkür schon tun, ohne dass man dann auf Arbeit das zu spüren bekommt, wenn man anfragt. Und wie stellt man das am Geschicktesten an? Es ist egal wie man fragt, man ist immer im Nachteil. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo die Damen,

zuallererst: Schön, Fie, dass Du wieder radeln kannst! Hat mich echt gefreut als ich heute Deine Punkte gesehen habe! Lass es langsam angehen, das wird schon! 

Ansonsten melde ich mich zurück - hab heute nachmittag schon nen langen Bericht geschrieben - und dann hat sich beim speichern mein internet aufgehängt... war alles weg...
Nun die Kurzversion: Wetter durchweg sonnig bis auf den letzten Tag. Wenig Schnee in den Höhen, alles verblasen. Aber die Pisten waren super prepariert. Am ersten Tag gleich Sella Ronda (so ein Geschaukel, aber tolle Ausblicke!), abends heiße Schenkel. Am zweiten Tag heiße Schenkel und beginnenden Muskelkater. Am dritten Tag Muskelkater und damit bei jedem Schwung SCHMERZEN... am vierten Tag gedacht, ich mach mal was anderes und war am Vormittag Langlaufen (statt Schneeschuhwandern), am Nachmittag noch auf die Piste. Am fünften Tag komplett fixundalle... nur Ruhewanderung. Am sechsten Tag vormittags Schneetreiben ( = Shoppen!), nachmittag nochmal Piste. Samstag dann gen Heimat und am Arlberg fast stecken geblieben. Österreich versinkt im Schnee.
Fazit: Tolles Panorama auf jeder Anhöhe, viele schöne Hütten mit grandiosen Ausblicken, gute Pisten - und wir haben noch lange nicht alles gesehen bzw. befahren. Wollte noch gerne nach Heilig Kreuz am Kreuzkofel. Ergo werden wir wieder hinfahren. 

Mausoline: Erfahrungen aus nem jahrelangen Rosenkrieg kann ich auch noch beisteuern... hoffen wir dass unseren beiden "Nesthäkchen" hier diese Erfahrung erspart bleibt. Aber nichts Schlechtes was nicht auch sein Gutes hat... so kam ich zum Biken und zu meinem Schatz! 

Ansonsten freue ich mich jetzt wieder mal aufs biken, allerdings ist bei uns das Wetter denkbar schlecht.

Ja, Termin für unser Pfalz-Treffen... wie wäre es nach dem Winterpokal im April? Am 31.3./1.4. hab ich mich hier zum Fahrtechnik-Kurs angemeldet, ansonsten passt mir erst mal alles. von mir aus auch früher.

So jetzt Tatort!
Grüßle!


----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Aber nichts Schlechtes was nicht auch sein Gutes hat... so kam ich zum Biken und zu meinem Schatz!


 
Ich kam auch dank Liebeskummer zum Biken. Nachdem mich mein Freund aus heiterem Himmel nach 10 Jahre Beziehung verlassen hatte, wollten mich meine Freundinnen ablenken und überredeten mich, mit dem Biken anzufangen. Also schwupps, habe ich mir ein Bike gekauft (ja, ja kaufsüchtig war ich damals auch) und war dann fast nicht mehr vom Bike zu trennen. Inzwischen fahre ich viel häufiger als meine Freundinnen und habe auch den Freund schon seit 3 1/2 Jahren wieder zurück  (dass sich inzwischen bei mir viel ums Biken dreht, muss er einfach akzeptieren, ist ja irgendwie selber schuld ). Ich hoffe, nie einen Rosenkrieg durchstehen zu müssen...

Leider kommen meine WP-Punkte im Moment nur Tröpfchenweise rein. Bei der Arbeit habe ich ziemlich viel zu tun. Morgen muss ich schon wieder auf Geschäftsreise, diesmal nach Frankreich. Somit komme ich nicht wirklich zum Punkte sammeln. Und am Wochenende liegt im Moment auch nicht viel drin, da ich in einer Guggenmusik bin und jedes Wochenende an irgendwelchen Faschinganlässe Auftritte habe. Da wir dann jeweils so um 4:00 in der Früh nach Hause kommen, reicht die Energie am nächsten Tag nicht wirklich für Sport.
Na ja, ich gebe mein bestes und Ende Februar werde ich dann wieder mehr Zeit haben.
Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Woche.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Nun die Kurzversion...


Hört sich auch in Kurzversion nach einer guten Zeit an 

Ich will mir gar nicht ausdenken, wie fixundalle ich vom Skifahren werden würde. Schon seit zwei Wintern nicht mehr gemacht...



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ... so kam ich zum Biken und zu meinem Schatz!



ich hab meinen Schatz beim Biken im Wald "eingesammelt" 
Biker sind halt einfach sexy 




Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, Termin für unser Pfalz-Treffen... wie wäre es nach dem Winterpokal im April?



April hört sich gut an. Da stehen die Chancen auf "warm und trocken" auch nicht mehr so schlecht, wenn's so ein geniales Frühjahr wie letztes Jahr wird *hoff*


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo Lahmschnecke 
stell dir vor du besuchst die selben Punkte im Sommer mit dem Bike 
....und wo sind die Beweis-Fotos???
Sella Ronda wär ich auch nicht am 1. Tag gefahren, ein bißchen Einfahren hätte wahrscheinlich gut getan.
Ich tendiere grad auch wieder zu ner DoloRunde, allerdings steht noch mit einigen aus unserer Clique ne Highlight-TransAlp auf dem Wunschzettel, mal sehn, nächste Woche wird sich das entscheiden, ob die noch wollen.

Ich hab mit dem Biken schon Ende der 80er begonnen lol: Betonung liegt auf begonnen) und hab dann nach der Scheidung richtig angefangen und bereits Ende der 90er von ner Alpenüberquerung geträumt. Mir ist dann der richtige Mann übern Weg gelaufen, um diesen Traum zu erfüllen.

Termin für Pfalz muss ich mir heut mal durch den Kopf gehn lassen...

.....wünsche guten Wochenanfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....und wo sind die Beweis-Fotos???


 
Die Beweisphotos sind 2 MB groß, bekomme ich hier nicht hochgeladen. Ich versuchs heute Abend mal im Fotoalbum. Ich steh mit dieser Fotoladerei echt auf Kriegsfuß!
Ja, "warmfahren" wärs vielleicht gewesen, aber der Himmel war so tiefblau und der Schnee noch so schön und ich auch noch fit und es lief so gut...

Wir haben auf der Heimfahrt auch überlegt ob wir im Sommer (hab die letzten beiden Juni-Wochen Urlaub) mit dem Bike zur SellaRonda gehen, mein Schatz war ja schon vor drei Jahren dort. So wie es aussieht haben wir Quartier (FeWo) in Schenna, einfach weil man von dort gut ins Vinschgau, Ultental und andere gute Bikegegenden (auch Dolos) kommt. Und es ist im Juni schon richtig schön warm!
Anfang Mai steht der Gardasee auf dem Plan, und im September noch die Brenta-Runde und Gardasee. Eventuell die Brenta auch schon im Juni, je nach Wetter.

@chrige: Da haste recht - muß der Freund schauen wo bleibt wenn Du beim biken bist. Finde ich auch gut dass Du so intensiv weitermachst - viele Frauen neigen ja dazu, ihre eigenen Interessen dann zurückzustellen oder die des Mannes anzunehmen. War auch lange Zeit mein Fehler. Mittlerweile finde ich sehr wohl dass jeder sein eigenes (sportliches) Hobby haben kann - wobei: so gemeinsame Touren sind schon was Schönes, wir streiten auch nie, meine bessere Hälfte macht halt ne Genußrunde und ich fahr am Anschlag  . Wie beim Ski fahren... .

Fasching können wir überspringen...

@mausoline: Da hast Du wohl früher als ich die Kurve gekriegt... mich hats erst nach 18 Jahre Ehe aus der Bahn geschleudert.
Ich bedauere es heute auch nicht schon früher mit dem biken begonnen zu haben (so wie scylla!), dann wär ich vielleicht nicht schon Schisser... aber es wird immer besser! Wobei bei S2 definitiv Schluss ist! Das wird in S2 vielleicht noch "eleganter", aber nicht mehr schwieriger. Ist halt so. 

Scylla - ich hab mich grade köstlich über Deine Kommentare bei den "Brustimplantaten" amüsiert - hahahaha! 

Weiterschaffen!
Grüße


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Die Beweisphotos sind 2 MB groß, bekomme ich hier nicht hochgeladen. Ich versuchs heute Abend mal im Fotoalbum. Ich steh mit dieser Fotoladerei echt auf Kriegsfuß!


ich zitier mal aus dem Thread der WP-Konkurrenz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9115697&postcount=324
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9124769&postcount=333

wenn du kein Bildbearbeitungs-Programm hast, lad dir doch GIMP runter. Kann ich echt empfehlen. Sieht zwar erst mal etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus, aber es kann realtiv viel für ein Freeware-Programm.

Deine Urlaubsplanung hört sich ja echt gut an 
Bin gerade etwas neidisch! Bei uns steht der (Bike)-Urlaub dieses Jahr noch so etwas in den Sternen, zwecks baldigem Umzug ins Eigenheim. Da hängt noch eine Stange Arbeit dran, und die Finanzen sind dadurch dann auch ein wenig strapaziert. 

Mit dem Biken hab ich ja auch schon viel zu spät angefangen. Eigentlich sollte man am besten schon als Kind damit beginnen, bevor der Kopf anfängt, immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Im Erwachsenen-Alter ist das ja meistens eh schon zu spät. Was soll's, Hauptsache wir haben Spaß dabei!

Beim Fasching bin ich ganz bei dir. Bitte vorspulen... Danke! 

Weiterarbeiten... eher nicht, biken auch nicht. Erkältet :kotz:


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch ein Sauwetter hier!
Gute Besserung, Scylla!

Ich habe schon ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (Photoshop Elements), aber bedienen kann ichs nicht *grins* Bin Fotograph der alten Schule. Aber Danke für die Infos, ich probiers heute Abend aus.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, "warmfahren" wärs vielleicht gewesen, aber der Himmel war so tiefblau und der Schnee noch so schön und ich auch noch fit und es lief so gut...



Neid  und Neid auf eure Urlaubsplanung, noch 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ....früher als ich die Kurve gekriegt... mich hats erst nach 18 Jahre Ehe aus der Bahn geschleudert.....



 10 Jahre zusammen + 6 Jahre verheiratet + 2 Kids, incl. 2 Jahre Trennung, weil ichs immer noch nicht kapiert hatte 


"Es ist nie zu spät, selten zu früh"     (weiß nicht von wem)



Hab mal grob Termine gecheckt: 25.3., 22.4. und 29.4. Konfirmation 

@scylla
nicht schlappmachen - *Gute Besserung*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> "Es ist nie zu spät, selten zu früh"  (weiß nicht von wem)


 
 ist, glaub ich, von Grönemeyer aus dem Lied "Der Weg" - passt ja dann  ! Aber halt, ich glaube er singt "es ist nie zu spät, aber immer zu früh"... ?? Muß ich auch checken heute Abend...

Wie wäre es dann mit dem WE 14./15.4. für ein Pfalztreffen? Ein Tag würde ja auch reichen, nicht dass es Mausoline bei so vielen Feierlichkeiten zu viel wird . Huch, 15. hat ja mein Schatz Geburtstag, also geht nur 14.4. bei mir. 

Winke!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=223519&stc=1&d=1327352893


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2012)

(ich hab die url genommen, dahinter [/img] und davor


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2012)

Danke, Scylla - ich habs dann eh aufgegeben und ein paar Bilder in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Hat mich ne geschlagene Stunde gekostet... 

Fie macht uns grade in Sachen Radfahren echt was vor... super!

Heute mit dem Bike im Büro - Sauwetter, Schneeregen, Matsch... brrr. Jetzt hab ich nen ganz heißen Kopf und fühl mich :kotz: 

Bis denne!


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Bike im Büro - Sauwetter, Schneeregen, Matsch... brrr. Jetzt hab ich nen ganz heißen Kopf und fühl mich :kotz:
> 
> Bis denne!



oh nee, du jetzt auch? 
Da geht wohl gerade was um, erkältungstechnisch. Mein Schatz hat's von der Arbeit "mitgebracht".
Ist irgendwas der ekligeren Sorte. Die letzten Jahre war ich eigentlich nie so richtig krank... wenn Erkältung, dann war's meistens in zwei Tagen gegessen bis auf die Triefnase. Aber das momentan haut mich ganz schön um, und mag nicht besser werden. Bei meinem Liebsten zieht sich's jetzt schon den ganzen Januar. Hoffentlich gibt das bei dir nichts ähnliches.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2012)

Ich denk ich habs mir in der Gondel beim Skifahren eingefangen. Mal schaun wie es zum Feierabend aussieht. Hab nachher noch Direktoriumssitzung und muß berichten... ich bin der Zahlenschubser. Aber vielleichts wirds ja noch...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Januar 2012)

Dann drück ich euch die Daumen, dass ihr schnell wieder fit seid. 

Meine Tochter liegt auch flach,  ich nehm heut Nacht wieder ne Bettflasch mit ins Bett und guck, dass ich keine kalte Füsse krieg.

In 2011 war das letzte März-WoE unser Auftakt in der Pfalz


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Januar 2012)

*schniefhustprust*

Mich hats voll erwischt - liege seit Dienstag Abend flach mit Fieber, Angina etc. Diese Woche keine Punkte mehr.

Ich hab am 31.3./1.4. ein Fahrtechnik-WE. Täte mir sicher gut und würde ich nur ungern ausfallen lassen. Aber wenns nicht anders geht... 

Ich schleich mich wieder aufs Sofa.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung, Lahmschnecke!


----------



## Chrige (26. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!

Heute wollte ich endlich nach 4 Wochen wieder einmal mit den Jungs mit. Aber nein, ich bin wieder nicht aus dem Büro gekommen. Somit bin ich halt noch ins Studio. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich so immer mehr Lust wieder aufs Biken bekomme. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es am Wochenende etwas besseres Wetter ist als angesagt. Dann könnte ich noch die eine oder andere Runde drehen gehen.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2012)

Sitz hier grad mitm Quarkwickel am Hals vorm PC und hoffe, dass sich das Ganze nicht verschlimmert, aber Biken ist nicht drin.

Lahmschnecke  *Gute Besserung*
Mach dein Fahrtechnik-Wochenende da, aber sag uns wo 
Wir können uns ja was für den Geburtstag deines Schatzis überlegen, damit du beide Tage Zeit hast  
Überhaupt wie siehts denn bei euch anderen terminlich aus*???*
Ich könnte grundsätzlich auch nen Freitag oder Montag dranhängen, oder beides 

Fie - hast du wieder Zwangsurlaub? Jetzt legst du aber ganz schön los 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2012)

wir sollten so langsam ein Lazarett aufmachen, statt einem Winterpokal-Team 

dann auch gute Besserung an dich, Mausoline!

Terminlich... kann ich gar nix sagen, im April.
Außer, dass bis jetzt nichts ansteht. Zumindest nichts, was ich momentan weiß 
Wochenende dürfte problemlos machbar sein. Ob ein Montag oder Freitag drangehängt geht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo Euch allen,

Danke für die Genesungswünsche - liege immer noch flach mit Kamillentee, aber das Fieber scheint heute weg zu sein.
Mausoline, auch Dir gute Besserung!

Ich mach die Fahrtechnik hier bei uns. Die Höhe der Hügel reicht aus, man findet auch von allem etwas (steinig, schottrig, steil, kurvig, wurzelig, glitschig...). Außerdem kann ich so, wenn mir der Kurs oder Kursleiter nicht gefällt (mit Zicken kann ich nämlich gar nicht), per Rad die Heimreise antreten. Hab den Tipp hier aus dem Forum. 
Pfalz-WE: Meine bessere Hälfte wäre nicht abgeneigt mitzukommen, aber ich finde so ne Mädels-Tour mal echt gut. Es sei denn wir schicken die Männer getrennt los. 
Prinzipiell kann ich auch nen Freitag anhängen, Montag ist immer schlechter.

Ja, Fie rollt uns grade von hinten auf, aber ich freu mich dass sie wieder dabei ist! Ich mops mich grade echt, mein ganzes "Höhentraining" war jetzt für die Katz! 

Scylla - wann wollt Ihr denn umziehen? Klar, da braucht man Urlaubstage und auch etwas Kleingeld... und Nerven!

Also gute Besserung allen Kranken, schöne Ausfahrten allen Gesunden!
Chrige, schaff nicht so viel... das tut dem Körper nicht gut und dem Geist schon gar nicht. Hör auf Mutti !

Winke!


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2012)

Die Männers mitzunehmen und notfalls halt als "boys only" Gruppe losziehen zu lassen, finde ich eine gute Idee. Mein Schatz mag sich aber momentan zu der Thematik noch nicht festlegen  (typisch männliche Verhaltensweise? )

Umzug solle so in 2 Wochen losgehen, wenn alles glatt geht. Ich befürchte auch, dass dafür noch einige Urlaubstage und Nerven draufgehen werden. Einfach mal auf uns zukommen lassen... sich das alles vorher durchzuplanen bringt eh nix. "Es kommt immer anders als wie man denkt", oder wie war das?


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Wünsche! Ich glaub, dass ichs dank alternativer Methoden im Zaum halten kann, heut ists bis jetzt nicht schlechter.

Vermutlich müssen wir Mädels erstmal schaun, ob wir zusammen passen  und dann einfach die Jungs zusammenwürfeln, grübl grübl 
Ich hab meinen dazu noch gar nicht befragt.

Scylla, was habt ihr euch denn zugelegt?? ein kleines verwunschenes Hexenhäusle mitten im tiefen Pfälzerwald oder Odenwald 

Ich hab mal mit meinen 2 Kids 2 Jahre in einem Forsthaus gewohnt mit 600qm Grundstück, das war die Villa Kunterbunt und die Straße  hieß Paradiesweg, ein Garten in dem überall irgendeine Pflanze herauskam, Walderdbeeren, verwilder Ackersalat.....eine sehr schöne Zeit. 2 Tage vor dem Auszug ist mir die Bude nachts beinahe abgebrannt  im Elektrokasten hatte es geschmort, war dort alles irgendwie zusammengeflickt. Ein Tag vorher kamen uns im neuen gemieteten Häuschen beim Streichen die Tapeten entgegen, weil drunter als feucht war. 1 1/2 Jahre später floss dann mitten aus der Wohnzimmerwand bei einem Starkregen das Wasser.....aber schön wars auch dort

 ist mir grad so eingefallen beim Thema Umzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit meinen 2 Kids 2 Jahre in einem Forsthaus gewohnt mit 600qm Grundstück, das war die Villa Kunterbunt und die Straße hieß Paradiesweg, ein Garten in dem überall irgendeine Pflanze herauskam, Walderdbeeren, verwilder Ackersalat.....eine sehr schöne Zeit. 2 Tage vor dem Auszug ist mir die Bude nachts beinahe abgebrannt  im Elektrokasten hatte es geschmort, war dort alles irgendwie zusammengeflickt. Ein Tag vorher kamen uns im neuen gemieteten Häuschen beim Streichen die Tapeten entgegen, weil drunter als feucht war. 1 1/2 Jahre später floss dann mitten aus der Wohnzimmerwand bei einem Starkregen das Wasser.....aber schön wars auch dort
> 
> ist mir grad so eingefallen beim Thema Umzug


 
Mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! Aber mit Wasser im Haus (viiiieel Wasser!)hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen  ! 

Aber die Frage bleibt: Wo, Scylla, schlagt Ihr Euer zukünftiges Lager auf? 

Winke!


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2012)

nene, kein Hexenhäusle mitten im Odenwald! Für sowas könnte ich mich vielleicht begeistern, aber da stünde ich wohl ziemlich alleine da 
Ganz snobistisch an der Bergstraße, mit idealer Lage um als Bike-Startplatz herhalten zu können. Zwar nicht neu, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht reinregnet oder die Elektrik spontan zusammenschmurgelt 

Geil: 120qm Bike-Keller mit separatem Eingang, beheizt, Tageslichtfenster, und eigenem Badezimmer  Ich glaub, ich zieh einfach gleich in den Keller


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2012)

Meine "Pferde" werden neidisch...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2012)

War ja klar, bike-spezifisch ausgesucht 

Na dann viel Spaß beim Packen 


so wies Wetter aussieht hast ja am Wochenende Zeit dazu


----------



## Fie (27. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ab dem 13.02.2012 arbeitslos. *Mein *"Arbeitsvertrag" wurde nicht verlängert. 
Mein Chef: ich habe hier einen Liebesbrief für dich. Ich muß dir leider kündigen bla bla bla
ich dachte zuerst, es wäre ein Witz und sagt immer nur, ja okay und alles klar und ade. Im Auto habe ich dann den Brief geöffnet und tatsächlich, Arbeitsverhältnis wurde nicht verlängert. Ich könnte kotzen. :kotz:


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2012)

Autsch 

 denen hat deine Nase nicht gefallen...und deine Kollegen müssen noch mehr Überstunden schieben oder gibts keinen Müll mehr 

Gut, dass du wieder biken kannst, dann kannst deinen Ärger abrocken und mit frischer Energie nach was Besserem suchen und ich wünsche dir, dass das auch bald klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2012)

Fie - da bin ich sprachlos... halt die Ohren steif. Ich wünsch Dir dass Du schnell was Neues findest. Hattest Du nicht eine Bewerbung laufen?
Mausoline hat Recht - hock Dich aufs Bike. Nutz die freie Zeit.

Ich drück´ Dir die Daumen (und finde keine "drück-Smilie". Vielleicht leiht Mausoline mir einen aus).


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2012)

na dann wolln wir mal Fie noch mehr unterstützen 

*Wir* 

 dass  

    und wünschen* Dir*


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2012)

@Fie
ich bin auch gerade sprachlos! Was für ein Sch...eibenkleister!
Dein Chef ist Berufszyniker, oder?

Lahmschnecke und Mausoline haben recht: erst mal abreagieren, Frust loswerden, und dann mit fischer Energie auf in den Arbeitsmarkt. Du schaffst das schon  Ich wünsch dir, dass du ganz schnell was Neues hast, das dann auch wirklich mal richtig gut ist!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Januar 2012)

Morgähn!

Das ist Folter - vor dem Fenster eine weiße Pracht, das schreit nach einem Snowride mit frischen Spuren in noch nicht zu tiefen Schnee... und ich hocke  mit dicken Seitensträngen und Husten und Rotznase hier auf dem Sofa ...

Seit 2 Monaten wünsche ich mir Schnee... 

Jaul.....


----------



## Chrige (30. Januar 2012)

Fie: Auch ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du schnell was neues findest.

Keine Angst, ich arbeite schon nicht zuviel. Letzten Donnerstag bin ich nicht rausgekommen, da ich am Abschiedsapéro einer Kollegin war, die ihren letzten Tag hatte und ich schlecht mitten in der Rede davonschleichen konnte. Für diesen Donnerstag hatte ich es eigentlich fest geplant. Wenn ich aber so die Wetterprognose anschaue, weiss ich nicht so recht...
Letzten Freitag bin ich dann das erste mal seit drei Jahren wieder einmal schwimmen gegangen. Das Wetter draussen war übel und ins Studio mochte ich auch nicht. Das Schwimmen hat dann auch richtig Spass gemacht. Ich wollte eigentlich eine Stunde locker schwimmen. Nach 50 Minuten hatte ich dann aber den Krampf im Fuss, so dass ich aufhörte.
Am Samstag wäre dann laufen oder eine kurze Runde auf dem Bike angesagt gewesen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, was mit mir los war. Ich fühlte mich den ganzen Tag schwach und miserabel, so als ob ich krank werden würde oder schwanger wäre (nein, das bin ich definitiv nicht). Also liess ich den Sport sein. Samstag Abend ging es mir dann wieder besser, so dass ich wieder einmal die halbe (oder war es die ganze) Nacht durchfeierte und gestern nicht an Sport denken konnte...
Mal schauen, was diese Woche drinliegt. Wenn ich so die Temperaturen anschaue, die Mitte Woche herrschen sollten, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, dass ich mich aufs Bike schwinge.

Ich wünsche allen Triefnasen und sonstigen Kranken gute Besserung. Mich hat es zum Glück noch nicht erwischt.

Apropos Pfalz: Bei mir sind März oder April noch frei (ausser Ostern). Bis jetzt könnte ich auch immer noch einen Tag dranhängen ausser Freitag, 23. März. 
Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Januar 2012)

Morgen!
Melde mich vom Doc zurück - Virusinfekt, muß ordentlich auskuriert werden, biken ist diese Woche nicht drin. Vielleicht Ende der Woche mal bisle locker Step oder irgendein Kurs im Studio... aber momentan ist mir nicht danach. Liege immer noch flach, mein Schatz nun auch.

Ansonsten nichts Neues vom Sofa. 

Chrige - wie ist denn das Wetter bei Euch? Wir haben mal wieder Nebel. Habt Ihr Schnee??

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Melde mich vom Doc zurück - Virusinfekt, muß ordentlich auskuriert werden, biken ist diese Woche nicht drin. Vielleicht Ende der Woche mal bisle locker Step oder irgendein Kurs im Studio... aber momentan ist mir nicht danach. Liege immer noch flach, mein Schatz nun auch.



Kenn ich... bei mir war's auch so fies, dass ich mich kaum vom Sofa getraut habe. Da es ja jetzt eh so kalt wird, lass das Rausgehen lieber ganz sein. Frische Luft tut zwar gut, aber eiskalte/trockene Luft auf eh schon gereizte Schleimhäute ist Mist.
Gestern bin ich immerhin mal wieder auf drei Hügelchen hoch gekommen, mit allem angezogen, was ich im Schrank gefunden habe, wie für eine Polar-Expedition. Zwar mit 2 km/h berghoch und 4 km/h bergrunter, aber besser als Mount Couch allemal  Wirklich gut isses allerdings immer noch nicht. Mein Taschentuch-Verbrauch ist grandios


----------



## Chrige (30. Januar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Chrige - wie ist denn das Wetter bei Euch? Wir haben mal wieder Nebel. Habt Ihr Schnee??
> quote]
> 
> Nöö, bei uns ist immer noch alles grau in grau. Am Samstag hat's zwar geschneit. Am Nachmittag, als es wärmer wurde, wurde dann Regen draus und schwupps, die weisse Pracht war weg. Weit weg ist der Schnee allerdings nicht. An dem Ort, wo ich Samstag Nacht war, hat es die ganze Nacht geschneit. Der Ort liegt allerdings ca. 200m höher als mein Wohnort.
> ...


----------



## Chrige (31. Januar 2012)

Inzwischen liegt jetzt Schnee  Zwar nicht viel aber ein bisschen was. Und meine Freundin will wirklich am Donnerstag mit den Jungs biken gehen. Ich weiss nicht so recht... Bei -10 °C  Nun ja, ich entscheide mich spontan.

Wie geht's unserem Lazarett?

Gruss aus der verschneiten Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2012)

Bin beschäftigt mit Tee trinken, Quarkwickeln, Nase putzen....kein Fieber und es reicht nicht zum Abliegen, aber Sport geht gar nicht.

Zum Skifahren am Wochenende wirds aber wohl reichen, allerdings ists bei uns jetzt aufm Berg auch möglich und hier unten ists zumindest weiß 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2012)

es geht langsam (im wahrsten sinne des wortes)
ich glaub, der odenwald muss doch irgendwie vulkanischen ursprungs sein. anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie berge innerhalb weniger tage um mehrere hundert meter wachsen können 

schnee, was ist das? hier ist's einfach nur kalt. wenigstens gefriert jetzt der matsch.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Februar 2012)

Geht gar nicht... Tee, Sofa... an Sport nicht zu denken. Sowie ich mal 2 Stunden vom Sofa aufstehe kann ich meinen Seitensträngen beim anschwellen zuschauen. Depri...


----------



## Chrige (2. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt ist bei uns der Schnee da. Weiss so weit das Auge reicht. Heute habe ich mich gegen das Biken mit den Jungs entschieden, da es ganz einfach zu kalt ist. Ok, meine Freundin hat mich ca. um 18:00 angerufen und gefragt, ob ich mitkomme . Ich wollte dann halt ins Studio Intervall Training machen gehen. Irgendwann am Nachmittag hat mein Hals dann zu kratzen angefangen und mein Kopf ist immer schwerer geworden. Und so sitze ich nun auch mit Tee auf dem Sofa zuhause. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich die Erkältung noch rechtzeitig rausschwemmen konnte. Im Moment geht's mir wieder besser und hoffe, morgen wenigstens ins Studio zu kommen.
Ok, ich weiss jetzt wie der Winter sein kann. Jetzt kann es von mir aus Frühling werden.
Gruss und gute Besserung!
Chrige


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2012)

Blöde Kälte! In der Tat: es könnte mal wieder Sommer werden!
Zu meinem Erschrecken bin ich wohl in letzter Zeit ein richtiges Weichei geworden. Sooo kalt ist es eigentlich doch gar nicht. Zumindest war es letzten Winter schlimmer. Aber heute... ging gar nicht! Erst mal absolut alles angezogen, als hätte es draußen -20° (dabei waren's gerade mal -5° ), und dann meinem Schatz noch nicht mal ansatzweise hinterher gekommen. Am letzten Berg musste ich ihn dann sogar zurück pfeifen, weil einfach gar nichts mehr ging. Auf dem Rückweg dann eklig kalter Gegenwind, so dass ich gar nicht mehr einatmen wollte, weil das fast schon weh tat. 

Was ist nur aus mir geworden  -> Sesselpupser!

@Chrige
hoffentlich erwischt es dich nicht auch noch! Viel Tee und ganz dick einpacken! Vielleicht geht's ja wenigstens an dir "vorbei".


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Februar 2012)

Mädels, wir sollten unseren Verein in "wild hospital" oder so ähnlich umbenennen...
Mir graut es auch schon vor dem nächsten Ausritt (der noch in den Sternen steht) weil ich weiß wie schwer das nach einer Viruserkrankung ist. Wie Scylla schreibt, die Hügel mutieren zu Bergen und die Waden zu Streichhölzern... kann meinen körperlichen Verfall im Spiegel beobachten.
Das trocken-kalte Wetter ist zwar schön, aber zur Rekonvaleszenz nicht so geeignet. Dabei hab ich sooooo LUST zu fahren!
Immer noch Sofa ... hoffentlich geht der Kelch an Chrige vorbei.

Ein lasches "Winke"


----------



## Fie (4. Februar 2012)

2 Buffs, eine Fleecemütze - Helm, Unterhemd, langärmliges weiches Tikot, Fleecepulli, Funkitionsjacke, Winterbikehose, Downhillhose, 2 Paar Socken, 2 Paar Handschuhe.
Alles prima, nur meine Zehen waren am Abfieren. Das Biken war heute sehr anstrengend. 1,5 std biken und es geht mir gut! )



PS: euch Kranken gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Februar 2012)

Ich sag doch, Fie räumt das Feld von hinten auf ! Aber schön zu hören dass es Dir soweit gut geht! Und für Deinen "Ritt" heute sei Dir mein Neid gewiss! Ich würde sooo gerne radeln, trotz Kälte... aber für mich gabs heute nur einen ersten Rekonvaleszens-Spaziergang. Montag werde ich wohl wieder arbeiten.

Und dann mal wieder aufs Rad... 

Winke!


----------



## Fie (4. Februar 2012)

Ach was, ich werde an euch nicht rankommen. Aber zwischendurch gehe ich auch wieder in´s Studio, was ich seit Juni vernachlässigt habe. Ich fang mit den Gewichten wieder ganz von vorne an. Nun denn, ich habe ja Zeit und will sie wirklich nutzen. Zumindest versuche ich es

Wie schützt ihr euch vor Erfrierungen an den Zehen?


----------



## Chrige (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Es sieht so aus, als sei die Erkältung an mir vorbeigeschrammt. Da ich mich die letzte Woche und am Wochenende geschont habe, war ich nur etwas schwach und hatte ein Kratzen im Hals. Am Wochenende habe ich dann etwas Alternativsport getrieben indem ich an einer Party am Samstag einige Stunden durchgetanzt habe. Es hat so Spass gemacht und ich habe mich plötzlich nicht mehr schwach gefühlt . Obwohl ich auch ziemlich geschwitzt habe, habe ich es nicht im WP eingetragen. Heute geht es mir schon wieder viel besser und falls es mit mir nicht mehr bergab geht, kann ich diese Woche wieder voll Sport treiben. Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher was die Outdoor-Sportarten betrifft. Im Moment ist es hier am Tag -9°C und in der Nacht -20°C. Ja, wir haben inzwischen auch Schnee... Deshalb würde ich eigentlich super gern biken gehen aber eben die Kälte...
Heute früh konnte ich nicht mehr vor Lachen als mein Schatz sich ankleidete. Er muss teilweise draussen arbeiten. Oben rum hatte er 6 Schichten an und an den Beinen 3.
Wünsche allen gute Besserung und Fie viel Spass beim Sport (ach ja, weiss auch nicht, was ich gegen die Kälte an der Füsse machen soll).

Gruss aus der sonnigen, schneebedeckten Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

also alles richtig gemacht, Chrige 
Wenigstens beiden letzten Mohikaner (Fie und Chrige) halten die Teamfahne hoch 

Wir haben uns am Wochenende mal wieder raus getraut. Samstag ging's in die Pfalz. Da gab's sogar Schnee . War Kältetechnisch gar nicht mal so schlimm, nur nach der Hütten-Einkehr am Lambertkreuz war es draußen dann doch kurz mal etwas fröstelig.

Gegen kalte Füße: 
- Plattformpedale anschrauben (keine Kältebrücke an den Cleats)
- am Körper selbst gut warmhalten... wenn einem allgemein kalt ist, werden besonders Hände und Füße als Erstes extrakalt 
- gute Wanderschuhe mit Goretex + 2 Paar Merinosocken

So reicht's bei mir momentan bei einstelligen Minusgraden noch für eine Tagestour ohne kalte Füße.
Vor zwei Wintern, als es teils ganz grauselig kalt war (zweistellig im Minus tagsüber), hab ich mir zwischen die beiden Lagen Socken noch ein Stück von einer Erstehilfe-Wärmedecke (diese silber/gold beschichtete Folie z.B. aus dem Erstehilfeset vom Auto) gepackt. Für die Hände hilft ein kleines Taschenwärmer-Pad auf dem Handrücken unter die Handschuhe gesteckt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Februar 2012)

*hust*
Seit heute wieder am Kreuzerle verdienen... aber noch nicht biketauglich.

Ich fahre bei Schnee und Kälte auch ohne Klickies, dafür mit Gore-Wanderstiefeln und zwei paar Socken. Klar ist der Halt im Gelände nicht optimal und auch bergauf ist es komisch, aber bei den zweistelligen Minustemperaturen fahre ich eh keine schwierigen Touren. Heute früh um 8 Uhr - 17 Grad!

Wir haben uns am WE entschlossen nun doch das zu tun, was ein Mountainbiker einmal im Leben tun muß: Alpencross. Und weil ich diesbezüglich langsam Torschlusspanik bekomme (gehe doch schwer auf die 50 zu  ) muß das nun mal sein. Der grobe Rahmen steht, der Rest findet sich. Nur dass ich trainingstechnisch grade so "brach" liege macht mir Sorgen, und wegen der Kälte darf ich auch auf keinen Fall aufs Rad oder Joggen. Chrige hats richtig gemacht. Rechtzeitig Pause... 

Winke!


----------



## Mausoline (6. Februar 2012)

Hab ich auch gedacht, ich habs im Griff. Aber gehts mal einen Tag gut, ists am andern schon weider total mies. Da das Skifahrn mit unserer Gruppe am Wochenende schon gebucht war, gings am Freitag nachmittag los Richtung Wilder Kaiser, mir gings sauschlecht. Abends wars besser und so gings am Samstagmorgen auf die Piste, Bergstation -21 Grad. 2 Polartec-Hosen + GoretexÜberhose, Wollunterhemd und LangärmelWollhemd + Daunenjacke, 1 Buff am Hals und 1 vor dem Gesicht + Helm, Handschuhe mit Unterziehhandschuhen und im Skistiefel für den empfindlichen Rechten Fuß ein Wärmekissen...und es ging recht gut. Allerdings nach ca. 2 Stdn. war eine Pause notwendig und möglichst keine Sesselliftfahrten. Und am Sonntag gings mir auch gut und den ganzen Tag Sonne, aber bei der Heimfahrt kam ein Hustenreiz, nach 1 Stunde der wunde Hals...dann ne miese Nacht und jetzt hoff ich, dass ich morgen wieder arbeiten kann. Es reicht jetzt...ach ja, Muskelkater hab ich auch, es war schon mächtig anstrengend, dafür ein paar hochverdiente Punkte.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

@Mausoline
hört sich ja echt nicht gut an 
Das mit dem ekligen Husten kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte ich bis gestern auch noch und zwischendrin so schlimm, dass ich Muskelkater im Bauch hatte vom Husten.
Mach lieber mal ne Pause und verkriech dich aufs Sofa!

Mein Freund ist zwischendrin auch sturer Weise mit Erkältung wieder arbeiten gegangen. Mit dem Resultat, dass es dann immer schlimmer wurde und letztendlich eine Lungenentzündung wurde. Wahrscheinlich, weil er die "erste" Erkältung nicht recht auskuriert hatte. Auch nicht gut!

Aber Respekt dass du trotzdem noch Skifahren gehst. Ich bin irgendwie immer noch platt von dem blöden Virus, selbst nachdem die Symptome fast weg sind.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Februar 2012)

**Tee und jede Menge Pillen rüberschieb**
Das ist echt zum K... mit dem Husten - mir tut auch schon der ganze Brustkorb weh. Ich trau mich auch echt nicht irgendeinen Sport zu machen, schon gar nicht draußen. Dafür laufe ich morgens und abends ins Büro bzw. Heim, jeweils ne halbe Stunde. Mehr wage ich gar nicht.

Wer bei der Kälte draußen sportelt hat eigentlich doppelte Punkte verdient. 

Scylla, Dein Schatz ist aber auch schon wieder auf dem Rad zu finden, oder??

Ich kuriere weiter... Euch ne schöne Woche!


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla, Dein Schatz ist aber auch schon wieder auf dem Rad zu finden, oder??



der hat ja auch einen knall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. Februar 2012)

Skifahren ging nur, weils mir gutging, außerdem hat die frische Luft trotz allem gut getan. Am Freitag oder gestern wärs definitv nicht gegangen.
Heut bin ich aber wieder daheim. Heut morgen dicke Kopfschmerzen und Schwindel, da hab ich mich ziemlich schnell wieder flach gelegt. Jetzt nach Doktors Angabe ein paar Kügele eingeworfen und hoff, dass ich morgen wieder einsatzfähig bin, der Hals übrigens heute morgen gut und Husten weg. Hab gestern Salbeitee gegurgelt und immer wieder Zwiebelsud getrunken und Fußbad gemacht, zu empfehlen.

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal wochenlang Husten, da ist mir beinah die Gebärmutter unten rausgefallen, deshalb unbedingt behandeln.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich lass mir mal ein Bett bei uns reservieren... Jeder hat hier ne andere Hiobsbotschaft, von Entzündung der Koronargefäße und Herzinsuffizient bis zur Lungenentzündung ... und jetzt noch Mausoline mit rausfallender Gebärmutter... ICH MAG NICHT MEHR!!

Mein Schatz liegt mir auch schon die ganze Zeit mit seinem Zwiebelsud in den Ohren... vor Jahren hat er mir mal nen ZwiebelHalswickel verpasst, da ist mir vom Geruch so schlecht geworden dass ich den totalen Ekel vor Zwiebeln habe. Weißt Du nichts anderes, Mausoline??

Ich geh jetzt auch heim, hock mich vor den Kachelofen und gräme mich. Hab außerdem grade bei "MTB im Schnee" die Fotos von Votec gesehen...mei, wie schön... jetzt gräm ich mich noch mehr...

Winke.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mein Schatz liegt mir auch schon die ganze Zeit mit seinem Zwiebelsud in den Ohren... vor Jahren hat er mir mal nen ZwiebelHalswickel verpasst, da ist mir vom Geruch so schlecht geworden dass ich den totalen Ekel vor Zwiebeln habe. Weißt Du nichts anderes, Mausoline??



ich hatte mir auch mal die ganzen husten-hausmittel durchgelesen. da ist ja überall zwiebel drin! zwiebelsud, zwiebelwickel, zwiebelsirup, zwiebel...
konnt ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen :kotz:
zwiebeln gern, aber dann schön cross gebraten mit bratkartoffel dazwischen 
ich hab dann lieber die chemiecocktail-aus-der-apotheke-methode gewählt.

kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder! 
heut ist eh zu kalt um raus zu gehen, selbst in gesundem zustand. also gräm dich nicht so.

bei der gebärmutter hoffe ich doch, dass es sich um eine hyperbel handelt?


----------



## Mausoline (7. Februar 2012)

Nee, leider nicht  Nach Geburten und sonstigen Belastungen (bei mir meine Umzüge mit schweren Möbelschleppungen, Küche selber eingebaut, etc.) hatte ich ne Gebärmuttersenkung. Nach ca. 6-8 Wochen richtiger Husten, hatte ich unten wohl keine Muskeln mehr zum halten, und da hatte ich schon das Gefühl, beim nächsten Huster flutscht die raus. Abhilfe Beckenbodengymnastik und der Osteopath hat sie mir wieder richtig hingeschoben 

Lahmschnecke, wollte dir keine Angst machen.
Wie wärs mit heißer Milch mit Honig und nachts Tigerbalsam aufs Dekolletee, aber Zwiebeln sind unschlagbar 

Ich hab heut mittag ne Dosis Phosphor zu mir genommen und geb die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. Februar 2012)

Genau, Scylla, Zwiebeln gehören in gerösteter Form auf die Kässpätzle .

Phosphor???? Bei Husten??? Muß ich googlen... . Tigerbalsam ist gut. 
Ingwer??

Heute wieder zuhause (abends leicht Fieber gehabt und nachts nur gehustet) - fleißig inhallieren, Tee, dick eingepackt, mit Schnaps gegurgelt (das war mal ein symphatischer Tipp ) und mit Kompass-Karten aus Sofa verzogen... 

Somit heute auch kein Spinning.
Scylla, kann es sein dass Du schon länger keine Punkte mehr eingetragen hast? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du trotz Virus drei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad warst. Fie hält die Fahne hoch, gut so!

Gute Besserung Euch allen. Wie siehts nun terminlich mit unserem Pfalztreffen aus?

Winke!


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

öhm ja, muss mal wieder nachtragen 

Ich hab mir immer Ingwertee gemacht. Weiß nicht ob's wirklich was hilft, aber ich hab mir eingebildet, dass es so ein bisschen den Schleim löst. Einfach ein großes Stück Ingwerwurzel kleingeschnitten, in heißem Wasser so lange ziehen lassen, bis es fast nicht mehr trinkbar war wegen der Schärfe, und mit ganz viel Zucker oder Honig getrunken.

Mein Schatz meinte, bei Halsschmerzen sollte man mit Salzwasser gurgeln. War wohl mal ein Tipp vom HNO. Beruhigt und "desinfiziert" wohl ein bisschen.

Käsespätzle... jammi ... jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Chrige (9. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, meine Erkältung ist nun in den letzten zwei Tagen doch noch ausgebrochen. Gestern habe ich sie aber ignoriert und bin schwimmen gegangen. Danach noch ins Dampfbad und heute ist sie so gut wie weg. Heute habe ich sogar Intervalltraining gemacht und mich richtig gut gefühlt. Na ja, ein bisschen verschnupft bin ich noch aber es geht. Im Moment riskiere ich nicht, draussen Sport zu treiben, da ich ab nächsten Mittwoch Urlaub habe und diese nicht krank verbringen möchte.

Salzwassergurgeln bei Halsschmerzen ist wirklich gut. Habe ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal gemacht.

Gute Besserung euch allen!

Ach ja noch was zum eigentlichen Thema hier. Ich habe mich heute zu einem Fahrtechnikkurs im März angemeldet *freu*.

Gruss aus der "Gefriertruhe" Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2012)

' Morgen Euch allen,

es geht laaaangsam bergauf... der Husten ist fast weg und ich fühle mich langsam wieder etwas besser, aber ziemlich schlapp. Sind nun schon 3 Wochen ohne Sport... 
Bei uns schneit es und schneit es und schneit es... kleine Flöckchen, aber die Menge machts. Heute Nachmittag gehts mal wieder an die Luft, aber nur ein Rekonvaleszenz-Spaziergang zum Kreislauf ankurbeln. Biken muß ich mir schwer verkneifen, macht aber so angeschlagen bei der Kälte null Sinn. Also plane ich mal laaaangsames Training im Studio...
Ansonsten planen wir den Sommer... stöbern im Netz und blättern in alten Mountainbike-Magazinen. 

Chrige: Fahrtechnik ist ne gute Idee, mach ich auch Ende März.

Was plant Ihr am WE?

Winke!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2012)

Seid Ihr alle eingefroren??
Oder am Ofen angepappt??

Ich habe heute früh mein altes Pferd bewegt und bin mit dem Bike ins Büro - mei war das a....kalt! Bin ganz langsam gefahren und hab geschaut dass der Puls nicht hoch geht und ich nicht so tief atmen muß. Eigentlich hab ich auf einen "Homeritt" bei noch-Sonnenschein spekuliert - aber Sonne ist bei uns grad´ aus. Schau´ mer mal wie sich das entwickelt.
Am WE waren wir nur "walken" bei wunderbarem Winterwetter und haben die Wald- und Wiesenwege bezüglich Winterfahrbarkeit überprüft - geht bestens, griffiger Schnee, kein Schmodder... Hoffentlich bleibt das noch ne Weile so!

Euch allen noch ne gute Woche - sind alle Erkältungen etc. wieder auskuriert?

Winke!


----------



## Chrige (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo! Nein, eingefroren bin ich eigentlich nicht. Meine Erkältung ist auch definitiv wieder weg . Heute geht's nochmals ins Studio Sport treiben und dann ist dann mal eine Weile nichts mehr mit Punkte von meiner Seite. Am Mittwoch beginnt bei uns nämlich die Fasnacht (Fasching). Ich weiss, dass ihr nichts damit anfangen könnt. Da ich aber mit dem aufgewachsen bin und alle meine besten Freunde auch angefressene Fasnächtler sind, bedeutet dies eine Woche lang Party mit meinen besten Freunden . Es ist auch absolut normal, dass alle dafür eine Woche Urlaub nehmen. Deshalb wurde auch in letzter Zeit kein Sport im Freien gemacht, da ich keine Erkältung riskieren wollte.
Nach der Fasnacht beginne ich dann definitiv mit meinem Trainingsprogramm, so dass wieder mehr Fahrrad-Punkte dazu kommen sollten.
Am Wochenende war nichts mit Sport. Am Samstag war ich mit der Guggenmusik unterwegs. Gestern wollten wir dann mit einem befreundeten Paar ein Winterspaziergang machen. Wir haben es nur bis zum ersten Restaurant geschafft, in dem wir den ganzen Nachmittag verbracht haben .

Ich wünsche euch allen eine tolle Woche (es soll ja wieder wärmer werden) und melde mich dann wahrscheinlich erst in 1 1/2 Wochen wieder .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,
nö, festgefroren noch nicht, und auch nicht festgepappt.
War endlich mal brav und hab ein bisschen was nachgetragen 

Dürfte aber in nächster Zeit doch leider etwas bescheiden werden mit dem Radeln 
Wir sind jetzt arme Leute und fürs nächste WE steht Umzug 1.Teil an (der sich allerdings sicherlich nicht nur aufs WE beschränkt). Wie trägt man eigentlich "Möbel schleppen", "bei Ikea die Füße plattstehen" und "Streichen" im WP ein? 
Zumindest haben wir dies Jahr eine gute Fastnachts-Ignorier-Beschäftigung gefunden  (Sorry, Chrige, wünsch dir "trotzdem" viel Spaß beim Festeln, auch wenn ich tatsächlich nix damit am Hut habe).

So ein bisschen Sorgen macht mir gerade noch die Wettervorhersage. Hier soll's ab Di richtig widerlich werden. Nachts Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt und Tagsüber Schneeregen. Kombiniert mit dem gut durchgefrorenen Boden... na Mahlzeit :kotz:. Und just bei dem Wetter darf ich dann einen dämlichen 3.5-Tonner Mietwagen durch die Gegend kutschieren. Hab gleich vorsichtshalber mal Vollkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung gebucht ... und hoffe auf gut eingesalzene Straßen 

Schönen Start in die Woche euch allen!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2012)

Ich auch nicht festgefroren, eher festgehustet. Der hat mich abends und nachts richtig im Griff, das macht richtig fertig. Deshalb für diese Woche von mir keine Prognosen und Ziele.

Chrige, viel Spaß bei der Fasnacht, da mach ich mir auch nix mehr draus,

Scylla, gutes Wetter und gutes Gelingen beim Umzug,

Lahmschnecke viel Spaß beim Wiedereinstieg

und Fie viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Zeitausnützen


----------



## Chrige (13. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Und just bei dem Wetter darf ich dann einen dämlichen 3.5-Tonner Mietwagen durch die Gegend kutschieren. Hab gleich vorsichtshalber mal Vollkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung gebucht ... und hoffe auf gut eingesalzene Straßen


 
Tja, da mache ich mir auch etwas Sorgen. Muss morgen Abend und in der Nacht vom Mittwoch auf Donnerstag auch mit einem solchen Gefährt rumfahren. Bei uns ist heftiger Schneefall angesagt.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2012)

Schööön, dass Ihr alle noch da seid! 

Chrige -viel Spaß beim Feiern und bei der Guggemusi! Feiert Ihr eigentlich eher alemannische oder rheinische Fasnacht? Pass auf Dich auf - unsere Notaufnahme läuft seit 1 Woche auf Hochtouren, die Fasnachter sind grad unsere besten Kunden. Helau!

Scylla - das klappt schon mit dem Umzug! Wettertechnisch zwar nicht so toll vorhergesagt... holt Euch im Baumarkt so Malerteppiche von der Rolle (gibts auch am Stück zusammengelegt) und legt sie in der neuen Wohnung/Haus (ja was denn nun eigentlich, hab nicht aufgepasst) aus. Dann machen die nassen Salzspuren der Möbelschlepper nichts aus. Kostet zwar ein paar Euro, lohnt sich aber und kann wieder verwendet werden, zum Beispiel bei der Einweihungsparty! Dünne Abdeckfolie reißt meist schnell auf. Nur so als Tipp - von Mutti ! Ansonsten halt die Ohren steif!

Mausoline - das hört sich auch sehr zäh an. Ich bin seit heute wieder arbeiten. Ingwertee hat gut geholfen, aber ich huste immer noch etwas. Gute Besserung!

Fie hat uns ja die letzten 4 Wochen ganz schön in die Tasche gesteckt. Alle Achtung .

Danke Scylla fürs Punkte nachtragen - sieht doch so viel besser aus !


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

Danke fürs Mutmachen . Ja, das wird schon klappen.
*Optimismusmodus an* Bis zum Wochenende ist hoffentlich das schlimmste (Glatteis) schon wieder weg. Die Decken müssen wir eh besorgen. Rosarote Wände sind dann doch nicht so ganz unser Fall  Letztenendes lassen sich die Teile auch sehr gut zum Fahrrad verpacken im Auto recyceln . Zum Auslegen gegen Salz auf dem schönen Parkett aber auch eine gute Idee. Danke für den Tipp 

PS: letzteres


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2012)

Bei uns schneit es dicke weiße Flocken - zieht schön aus! 

Bis zum WE ist bestimmt kein Eis mehr, die Sonne wird scheinen und es wird nach Frühling riechen  ... ja ja ja ...


----------



## Chrige (13. Februar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Chrige -viel Spaß beim Feiern und bei der Guggemusi! Feiert Ihr eigentlich eher alemannische oder rheinische Fasnacht? Pass auf Dich auf - unsere Notaufnahme läuft seit 1 Woche auf Hochtouren, die Fasnachter sind grad unsere besten Kunden. Helau!


 
Äh, keine Ahnung was die alemannische oder rheinische Fasnacht ist... Ich war bis jetzt nur zweimal in Lörrach an der Fasnacht und sonst noch nie in Deutschland. In der Schweiz wird auch ziemlich unterschiedlich gefeiert je nachdem woher man kommt. Die zwei bekanntesten Städte für die Fasnacht sind Basel und Luzern, wobei die seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr unterschiedlich sind. Unsere ist sehr ähnlich wie Luzern, wahrscheinlich auch da wir nur einen Steinwurf davon entfernt sind...
Ja Mutti , ich gebe mir Mühe, dass ich nicht in die Notfallaufnahme muss (ist mir und meinen Freunden ehrlicherweise in den 16 Jahren Guggenmusiktätigkeit auch noch nie passiert).

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Fie (17. Februar 2012)

Bin seit Sonntag außer Gefecht. Mir ist es in den Rücken gefahren und nicht wieder raus...
Mal schauen, ob ich es am Sonntag wage, wenn ich den Samstagabend gut überstehe (werde zum Fasching gezwungen, Privatparty)

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall bis Pokalende noch etwas an Punten beisteuern!!!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2012)

*Gute Besserung Fie*

Ich werd mich nachher mal ein bißchen in den Schnee trauen, ein bißchen Alpin und morgen vielleicht ne Schneeschuhtour. Zum Langlauf fühl ich mich noch nicht fit.
Juchee...endlich wieder frische Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2012)

So, endlich mal wieder sportliche Betätigung und frische Luft 
Gestern AlpinSkifahren auf meinem Heimathang, allerdings im tiefen Sulz.
Heute war ne Schneeschuhtour geplant, aber angesichts der Verhältnisse von gestern und dem unschönen Wetter von heute haben wir ne große Walkingrunde querbeet vom Haus weg gemacht. Puh  der Husten hat ganz schön genagt, berghoch hab ich kaum einen Fuß vor den andern gebracht und am Ende war ich total fertig. Das wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis ich wieder richtig fit bin.

Wie gings euch andern?
Fie, alles wieder gut und Scylla Umzugsmäßig erledigt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Fie, alles wieder gut und Scylla Umzugsmäßig erledigt?



ich... erledigt!
umzug... weit entfernt von erledigt



erwartet bitte keine punkte mehr von mir. das wird nix mehr solange der baumarkt- und ikea-marathon nicht mal ansatzweise auf die zielgerade geht.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Februar 2012)

Ich leb auch noch...

Chrige ist wohl grade im Faschings-Endspurt...

Scylla - wo ist das Problem? Mit dem Bike zu Ikea - schont den Geldbeutel  ! Und so´n Billy-Regal aufm Buckel sieht bestimmt gut aus...ok, nicht ganz trailtauglich... ich würde dafür doppelte Punkte geben! 
Halt die Ohren steif, das wird schon.

Mausoline - ich hatte nach meiner Schneebikerunde letzten Montag nen Rückfall und war dann 1 Woche gaaaaanz brav, nur Büro und Sofa. Gestern saß ich zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Radl und war abends in der Wirbelsäulengymnastik. Dachte das ist als Einstieg nach so langer Pause passend. Heute natürlich leichten Muskelkater. Heute Nachmittag gehts dann ne Runde mit dem Rad los, Traumwetter. Der Hals kratzt schon noch etwas, und ab und an huste ich auch noch. Schaun wir mal heute wie der Konditionsstand ist *frust*. 
_Nachtrag am Abend: Fast 2 Stunden auf dem Rad - ziemlich gemächlich, was allerdings bei dem weichen Boden nicht immer ging. Und doch ziemlich k.o., man merkt den Virus doch noch. Und ich war selten so dreckig - und erst mein armes altes Bike! Da war dann putzen angesagt und Klamotten waschen. Im Flur fielen schon die ganzen Dreckbollen von Hose und Jacke ab - ergo auch Flur putzen. Trotz Sonne war es noch ziemlich frisch, kaum 2 Grad. Ich war mit Klickies unterwegs und hatte dementsprechend kalte Füße. Jetzt sitze ich nach einer heißen Dusche mit einem schönen Weißbier (jawoll, steh´  ich zu!) auf dem Sofa und fühl mich wohl )) ! It needs so little..._

Fie - was macht der Rücken? Und Jobmäßig was Neues in Sicht? 

Ab morgen dann Fastenzeit - der gute Vorsatz ist da, denn auf dem Sofa habe ich schlappe 2 Kilo draufgepackt, das muß schleunigst wieder runter (und noch 2 mehr). 

machts gut


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2012)

Scylla, das schaffst du schon und du hast doch gut vorgearbeitet.
Wir rollen das Feld jetzt von hinten auf.....na ja ein Versuch ist wert 

Heut beim Walken gings schon viel besser und jetzt trau ich mich wieder zu sagen - es geht aufwärts 

Hab ein neues Wundermittel - Cystus - bitte informiert euch mal

Fastenzeit ab morgen  ich faste seit Neujahr, kaum Alkohol und kaum Süßigkeiten und kaum Gewichtsverlust, da kann ichs gleich bleiben lassen oder ich mach trotzdem so weiter 

Grüße


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Februar 2012)

Fastenzeit: Ich werde wohl mal 2 Wochen völlig ohne Kohlys einschieben (South beach Diät nach Atkinson) - da stellt sich der Stoffwechsel um und dann passt das auch wieder mit nur abends keine Kohlys. Das letzte Mal waren in 10 Tagen über 3 Kilo runter, dann kam im Laufe der nächsten Wochen wieder 1 Kilo drauf - aber dann blieb es stabil. Training ist in dieser Zeit (2 Wochen) natürlich nur gemäßigt möglich. Bei entsprechender Disziplin geht natürlich auch mehr. 

Heute Abend mal wieder Spinning - hab noch ziemlich Muskelkater und fühle mich "schwer", aber wie Mausoline sagt, es geht aufwärts!

Euch ne gute Wochenmitte!


----------



## Chrige (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ladies!

Melde mich zurück! Eigentlich sollte ich etwa 1000 Punkte bekommen, für das, was mein Körper letzte Woche geleistet hat. Von 7 Nächten hatte ich nur eine Nacht mehr als 4 Stunden Schlaf. Zudem feiern, feiern und feiern (und der Alkohol kam leider auch nicht zu knapp). Was mich am meisten erstaunte war, wie locker mein Körper dies weggesteckt hat. Ich habe nicht einmal einen Hauch einer Erkältung, obwohl wir viel draussen waren und viel gefroren haben. Das habe ich wirklich noch nie geschafft. Meine einzige Erklärung ist, dass ich durch meine gesteigerten sportlichen Aktivitäten eine viel bessere körperliche Verfassung habe als früher.
Gestern wollte ich dann wieder mit den Jungs biken gehen (auch das wäre andere Jahre unvorstellbar gewesen). Ich war schon umgezogen als meine Bikefreundin anrief und mich überredete, mit ihr etwas trinken zu kommen. So fiel es halt nochmals ins Wasser. Dafür war ich heute mit dem Snowboard auf der Piste. Das blöde war nur, dass ein kleines Verbindungsstück wegen Lawinengefahr gesperrt war und ich nicht zu meinen Freundinnen kam, die schon im Skigebiet waren. So bin ich dann den ganzen Tag alleine gefahren und habe mir an der Schneebar einen Liegestuhl gemietet und mich in die Sonne gelegt.
Morgen gehe ich wohl noch kurz laufen. Ich vermisse den Sport wirklich und freue mich darauf, nächste Woche wieder 100% loszulegen.

Liebe Grüsse und gute Genesung allen Wehwehchen. 
Scylla: Der Umzug geht auch vorbei. Ich bin schon 9mal umgezogen und weiss somit was das heisst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2012)

Gestern nach langen Wochen wieder biken, die Reifen voller Matsch, in Folge dessen gings sehr schwer und abends noch klettern. Mal sehn was die Schulter die nächsten Tage spricht??? Erkältung ist noch nicht 100% vorbei

aber es geht wohl bei allen wieder vorwärts, die Punkte wachsen wieder 

_Allen viel Spaß bei der Bewegung _


----------



## Fie (26. Februar 2012)

Grüßt euch,

irgendwie fühle ich mich ständig so erledigt. Ich hatte vorgestern auch die Schlammschlacht vorm Herrn. Durchdrehendes Hinterrad ohne Ende. Zum ersten Mal habe ich mein Kona abgedampft. Ich war davor so am Kämpfen und hätte mich am Liebsten abholen lassen. Abends hatte ich immer noch einen heißen Kopf und knallrot im Gesicht und mir ging es gar nicht gut. Seit geraumer Zeit tut mir der Steiß weh und ich weiß nicht warum. 
Neue Arbeit findet sich nicht so schnell und hänge da grad etwas in einem Loch. Ich will nur meine Ruhe!!! 
Jetzt ohne Scheiß - Vorboten der Wechseljahre???
Ich bin so müde und alles fällt mir schwer. 

Grüße an euch und laßt es euch gut gehen!!!


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2012)

Hey Fie,
letztes Wochenende konntest du doch fast nicht laufen und dann ne 2 1/2 Stdn Bike-Tour, willst du manchmal ein bißchen zuviel 
Aber....ich finds manchmal sehr ätzend, dass die Hormone so viel durcheinander bringen können...
und aber das Wetter ist auch ein bißchen schuld, bei den Temperaturwechseln...
und lass mal ein paar Werte prüfen - Vitamin D (ganz wichtig, meiner ist im Keller), Schilddrüse, Magnesium
ich mach nächste Woche wieder meine Gesundheitsuntersuchung und ich messe seit 2 Wochen meinen Blutdruck, weil der, der immer normal war, jetzt Ausfaller nach oben hat...

und Kopf hoch  nur wer Tiefen erlebt, kann Höhen erleben


----------



## 4mate (26. Februar 2012)

Sehr wahrscheinlich eine akute Ischialgie. 
Kann von Orthopäden abgeklärt werde.
Der Orthopäde kann das  am Röntgenbild erkennen. 
Therapie: 3x  Depot-Cortison-Injektionen in die unterste LWS, KG.
Hört sich schlimmer an, als es ist.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, Ihr habt Recht - die Feld- und Waldwege sind derzeit absolut spaßbefreit. Darum war ich gestern lieber ne Stunde joggen. Heute war der gute Wille da, aaaaaaaber... naja....

Fie, wenns nicht besser wird mit dem Steiß würde ich auch auf abklären lassen plädieren - Cortison muß ja nun nicht gleich sein. Vitamin D ist derzeit eh kein Fehler, da hat Mausoline sicher Recht. Wechseljahre... muß nicht sein, kann auch wirklich an diesen Wetterkapriolen liegen, mich plagt grade auch völlig grundlos ein tiefer Depri. Mag niemanden sehen und mag meine Ruhe. Die Erschöpfung kann wirklich an der langen matschigen Tour liegen - ich hab mich am Dienstag nach der Schlammschlacht auch nicht gut gefühlt. Die Wege machen einfach keinen Spaß und damit fehlt dann die nach dem Biken gewohnte Endorphin-Ausschüttung. Kopf hoch, Ohren steil - alles wird wieder gut (saublöder Spruch...). Trotzdem.

Neinnein, keine Wechseljahre - sind wir nicht im gleichen Alter... nein, geht gar nicht...


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2012)

wie beim Schnupfen - 3 Tage kommt er, 3 Tage bleibt er und 3 Tage geht er

Nur sinds bei den Wechseljahren
7 Jahre kommen die, 7 Jahre bleiben die und 7 Jahre gehen sie    

Ich bin heut trotzdem gefahren und es war nicht nur anstrengend, meine Handschuhe, Wollunterhemd und Wollhemd waren bätschnass trotz 7 Grad und leichter Windjacke drüber, siehe oben , ohne Ersatzklamotten geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Februar 2012)

Sag ich doch - die Wege sind spaßbefreit - aber wie heißt es so schön: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten... Bin heute wieder mit dem Bike im Büro, allerdings ohne Umweg über die Felder... die Dreckspur bis zu meiner Bürotüre wollte ich unseren Reinigungsdamen nicht antun .

Ne gute Woche Euch allen!


----------



## Chrige (27. Februar 2012)

Hach, kommt doch hierher! Hier ist perfektes Bikewetter. Warm, Sonne...  Nur mein Baby ist gerade in der Werkstatt  und ich bekomme es erst am Donnerstag zurück. Also wird bis dann halt Krafttraining gemacht und gelaufen. Und am Donnerstag dann mit 100% Motivation mit den Jungs mitgefahren. Es sollte schliesslich 12 °C warm werden .
Hoffe, bei euch geht es auch aufwärts. Ich habe gerade Frühlingsgefühle .

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Februar 2012)

Chrige, na da wird sich dein Freund aber freuen *duckundweg* 

Hier scheint auch die Sonne und ich schmeiß jetzt gleich den Kuli hin, dann ab ins Studio mit dem Rad (bin ja autolos, das heißt derzeit radeln bei jedem Wetter). Das wird ein schöner Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang, das Studio ist außerhalb... Heute abend volles Programm incl. Sauna. Muß ja noch etwas vorlegen bevor Chrige wieder voll angreift und die Hormone mit Ihr und Ihrem Rad durchgehen ! 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Chrige (27. Februar 2012)

Meine Frühlingsgefühle sind rein Bike-spezifisch und mein Freund kommt auch wieder mehr zum Zug, da er die letzten 2 Monate Fasnachtsspezifisch etwas untendurch musste... Ich bin am Samstag seit 2 Monaten wieder das erste mal auf dem Bike gesessen. Am liebsten wäre ich stundenlang rumgekurkt, aber es musste zum Bike-Doktor. Na ja, manchmal tut eine Pause gut, um wieder richtig Motivation zu tanken. Nächsten Samstag ist mein Freund den ganzen Tag weg. Da hätte ich Zeit für eine schön lange Tour. Obwohl Snowboard wäre wohl auch keine schlechte Option... Hmmm, muss mir das noch überlegen. Vielleicht Freitag Abend Bike und Samstag Snowboard??? Ach, ich sehe gerade, am Donnerstag wird es ja 16 °C. Da muss ich direkt Bikekleidertechnisch wieder umdenken...
So, ich gehe jetzt ins Studio, da es schon dunkel sein wird, bis ich zuhause bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2012)

So, wir haben doch noch ne kleine Runde gedreht, aber es war nicht so warm wies ausgesehen hat...und danach hab ich noch abgetanzt...aber gesund bin ich immer noch nicht 

Wir wollen am Wochenende auch mal wieder ne Tour machen, am liebsten ne Skitour. Mal sehn wies Wetter wird, wenns so arg warm wird wirds wieder kritisch mit den Lawinen. Sonst gehts vielleicht in die Pfalz....

apropo...Pfalz
schaffen wir es uns auf nen Termin zu einigen


----------



## Chrige (2. März 2012)

So, gestern war ich das erste mal seit 2 Monaten wieder auf dem Bike. Ich konnte mich aufraffen und mit den Jungs mitfahren. Sagen wir's mal so: es war eine gute Ausfahrt, um nach 2 Monate wieder in Form zu kommen. Für meinen Geschmack leider zu wenig technisch. Ok, ich hätte mir den starken Bikern mitfahren können. Da sich in meinem Magen aber kurz vor dem Start Krämpfe spürbar machten, entschied ich spontan mit den "langsameren" mitzufahren. Na ja, schlussendlich haben wir mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter (35km, 800hm) als die starken gemacht. Aber eben leider weniger traillastig.
Und heute..., ja heute merke ich, dass ich (zu) lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike war. Mein Körper ist komplett ausgelaugt und sogar mein Hintern schmerzt wieder!!! Dies ist seit dem letzten Frühling im Besten Willen nie mer vorgekommen.
Heute geht's dann noch etwas auf die Rolle und morgen wieder auf's Bike. Ich habe niemand gefunden, der mit mir aufs Snowboard kommt und mich somit fürs Biken entschieden.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende.
Apropos Treffen in der Pfalz: schaut mal zu viert, ob ihr ein Datum findet. Meine Wochenende schwinden so dahin, da immer mehr Einladungen für Hochzeiten etc. reinflattern. Wenn ich dann trotzdem kommen kann, werde ich mich anschliessen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2012)

Na, ich fänds schöner, wenn wir so lange suchen bis wir alle zusammen nen Termin finden 

Ich check übers Wochenende mal meine Termine - ja war nix mit Skitour, ist einfach zu warm und die Lawinenlage ist auch nicht so rosig...und bei uns waren ja 15 Grad angesagt. Eklige, neblige 8-10 Grad warens schließlich, da ist dann ne Flachetappe ( 300hm) draus geworden, und ich mag das gar nicht, ewig Teer und Gegenwind  :kotz:

Huhu scylla  bist du bei Ikea verschollen??? Vermutlich genießt ihr jetzt euer home sweet home


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. März 2012)

Und, Chrige, haste mich am Samstag winken seh´n? Hab von der Sipplinger Höhe mindestens bis zum ZürichSee gesehen - wenns nicht so dunstig gewesen wäre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...  Aber war ne schöne Tour, leichte Wald- und Wiesentrails, gar nicht mal so matschig.

Es war sicher richtig mit der leichteren Gruppe zu fahren - Trailen kannste noch genug. Wie sehen die Wege und Trails bei Euch aus? Und schneetechnisch, wie hoch muß man?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. März 2012)

Bin zu blöd zum Bilder laden 

Am Freitag war das Wetter super und wir sind ne schöne flache längere Runde gefahren mit schönen flowigen Trailabschnitten direkt am Seeufer. Ist zwar verboten und wird durch diverse und sehr ausgeklügelte Sperren, Käfige, Gatter etc. zu verhindern versucht (ab April auch wegen der vielen Spaziergänger nicht mehr fahrbar), aber wir haben nur wenige Spaziergänger getroffen und auch keine dummen Sprüche gehört. War ein toller Tag!

 Pferde bitte nicht füttern!

Und dieses noch vom Samstag: 
Wetter war auch ganz gut, aber direkt am See nebelig, darum sind wir in die Höhe ausgewichen. Einfach ne schöne Gegend, sehr abwechselungsreich. Heimzus noch nen Tobel mitgenommen, da hingen die Wasserfälle als Eisklumpen im Felsen. 

Heute dann auch am See graue Suppe - war ich ausgiebig schwimmen. Nicht im See, im Hallenbad !
So, das war mein WE. 

Übrigens tut mir auch der Hintern weh, die linke Pobacke, eigentlich mehr der Knochen da drin. Merke ich sogar auf dem Sofa. Hoffentlich gibt sich das wieder.

Scylla??????? Wo bisch??
Und Fie????

WE in der Pfalz: Ich kann am 14.4. nur Samstag, dann 21.4./28.4./19.5./26.5. jeweils das ganze WE (auch Freitag), und 1.5.
Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Pfalz grade Matschmäßig aus?

So, bis denne!


----------



## Chrige (5. März 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Und, Chrige, haste mich am Samstag winken seh´n? Hab von der Sipplinger Höhe mindestens bis zum ZürichSee gesehen - wenns nicht so dunstig gewesen wäre


 
Tja, wohne südlich vom Zürichsee... Aus meiner Biketour am Samstag wurde dann auch nichts. Ich habe mich in der Stadt zu lange mit meiner Freundin, meinen Eltern und meinem Bruder verquatscht, so dass ich erst um 15:30 zu Hause war. Inzwischen hatte mein Schatz angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, dass wir um 17:30 los müssen, da wir mit Freunden zum Nachtessen und Eishockey schauen (ja, das ist auch noch eines meiner Hobbies) abgemacht hatten. Da wäre es mir einfach zu stressig geworden, eine schöne Biketour zu machen. Also bin ich eine Stunde laufen gegangen. Es war richtig schön und ich konnte die Trails im Wald etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. In den tieferen Lagen sind sie also ok. Oben liegt immernoch teilweise Schnee (und diese Woche kommt noch mehr) oder Matsch. Heute habe ich einfach saumässig Muskelkater vom Laufen.
Ach ja und gestern wollten wir noch zu viert Badminton spielen gehen. Leider war dann alles besetzt, so dass wir dann Kaffee und Kuchen essen gingen .
Ok, ok, ich schaue mal wegen Pfalzterminen: Im April würden mir 14./15., 21./22. und 28./29. gehen. 1.5. wäre für mich auch ok. Sonst sind alle meine Wochenende besetzt (März und Mai).

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (5. März 2012)

na, das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus mit den Terminen.
Ich hab eure bei mir mal in den Kalender eingetragen zum Sammeln 

Ausser meinen blöden Konfirmationssonntagen hab ich doch noch ne ganze Menge freier Termine , bis jetzt 

6.4.-9.4. (Ostern); 14.4/15.4.; 21.4.; 28.4.; 30.4./1.5.; 5.5./6.5.; 12.5./13.5.; 26.5-28.5.(Pfingsten) sowie die jeweiligen Freitage
aber 1.5. ist bestimmt die Hölle los in der Pfalz  ich frag mal im Forum nach

Scylla, bist du eigentlich ausgewandert  hoffe dir gehts gut
Fie, was machen deine Beschwerden? Kommst du auch mit in die Pfalz


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Tja, wohne südlich vom Zürichsee...
> 
> Ich dachte ja auch Du fährst auf nen Berg...
> 
> ...


 
Chrige, statt Sport Essen gehen - ich würde platzen . Aber Dein WE klingt als hättest Du Spaß gehabt, und das ist doch die Hauptsache!
Was machst Du bei Muskelkater? Weiter wie immer oder Pause? Hab vom Schwimmen auch ein Ziehen in den Oberschenkeln...

Mausoline - am 1.5. IST die Hölle los in der Pfalz, da sind nicht nur Deutsche, sondern auch alle Elsässer unterwegs und wandern oder fahren Rad. Nein, den 1.5. sollten wir bleiben lassen...

Euch ne gute Woche!


----------



## Chrige (5. März 2012)

Die Berge sind sicher nicht nördlich vom Zürichsee. Da ich nördlich vom Zürichsee arbeite, bemitleide ich alle, die hier biken gehen müssen . 
Nein, im Ernst, wenn ich auf den Berg gehe, dann meistens den, der von meiner Tür ca. 10 Velominuten entfernt ist. Und sonst eben eher südlich, da dort richtige Berge wie Rigi, Pilatus etc. aus dem Boden schiessen.
Nein, nein, ich habe kein Gewichtsproblem . Bin zwar im Moment einigermassen zufrieden mit meinem Körper, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen 5-10kg weniger auf den Rippen zu haben. Samstag Abend gab es bei mir aber nur Salat. Somit nicht so schlimm mit Essen gehen. Und ja, ich hätte eigentlich gestern lieber Sport getrieben. Wir waren aber zu viert unterwegs. Es war dann nur ein Squashcourt im ganzen Sportzentrum frei. Da es zu viert auf einem Squashcourt etwas eng wird, haben wir uns halt für Kaffee und Kuchen entschieden. 
Falls wir im April ein Datum finden, komme ich auch mit. Ich denke, dass ich wohl beim LO-Treffen passen muss, da es für mich schon etwas weit entfernt ist. Ausser jemand von meiner Ecke fährt dort mit.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst, wenn ich auf den Berg gehe, dann meistens den, der von meiner Tür ca. 10 Velominuten entfernt ist. Und sonst eben eher südlich, da dort richtige Berge wie Rigi, Pilatus etc. aus dem Boden schiessen.


 
Ich dachte ja Du stehst dort oben (Rigi etc) und guckst zu uns runter, wollte ja auch "von unten" winken ... - klar haben wir hier nur Puschi-Berge - aber auch die wollen erobert werden. Hohe Berge sind auch eine Frage des Standortes... zum Tremalzo fährst Du locker fast 2.000 hm ab Riva - obwohl der Berg nur 1.800 m hoch ist. Eigentlich wollte ich nur nett winken... und ich wollte Dir keine Gewichtsprobleme unterstellen, so siehst Du nun wirklich nicht aus, eher uns Damen Ü40 bzw. knapp U50 bemitleiden, da bei uns nun langsam solche Eskapaden wie KUCHEN gnadenlos anschlagen...

LO-Treffen muß nicht sein, aber unser kleines WP-Team ist gut zusammen gesetzt, glaube ich, dass jeder Spaß haben kann und wir ne gute Tour hinbekommen. Ich jedenfalls hatte in diesem Winterpokal schon viel Spaß!

back to: Heute nur zwei Punkte, weil etwas Muskelkater und der Hintern muß sich schonen...

Scylla? Noch immer am schrauben?
Und Fie? Was macht der Rücken?

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (6. März 2012)

Keine Angst Lahmschnecke, mein Kommentar ist nicht so ernst zu nehmen. Und ich habe eigentlich mit meinen nördlichen Nachbarn eher die in Zürich gemeint, die nicht verstehen können, wie ich so weit weg (ach so weit ist es gar nicht) vom Arbeitsort wohnen kann. Bis sie mal mit dem Bike bei mir sind. Falls ich auf der Rigi gewesen wäre, hätte ich vielleicht bis zu dir gesehen. Dort liegt aber noch etwas gar viel Schnee. Und so oder so war ich ja Kuchen essen (was sich bei mir auch schon ziemlich auf den Hüften abzeichnet).
Bei mir waren es gestern leider auch nur zwei Punkte. Und heute kommen nicht viel mehr dazu. Wie soll ich euch da nur aufholen??? Na ja, egal, hauptsache ich mache etwas.

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Zählt Passivsport auch?  Heute Abend ist wiedereinmal Eishockey live im Stadion angesagt. Als Teenager war ich ein angefressenener Eishockey Fan. Diese Saison war ich erst einmal im Stadion, obwohl schon mehr als 52 Spiele gespielt wurden...


----------



## scylla (6. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,
kurzes Lebenszeichen... ja, ich bin immer noch am Schrauben. Gott sei dank steht/hängt der ganze Ikea-Kram nun und müffelt munter vor sich hin (ich hasse Pressspan Möbel :kotz, aber die ganzen anderen Möbel wollen noch gebastelt werden (diesmal Massiv-Holz ). Wenigstens sind Küche und Schlafzimmer nun fertig. Bad, Wohnzimmer, Arbeitszimmer und Gästezimmer sind aber noch eine Baustelle bzw. ein Umzugskarton-Lagerplatz. Vom Keller mag ich gar nicht anfangen.... und im Garten herrscht die Bambus-Seuche. Wusste gar nicht, dass das so schlimmes Unkraut ist. Die Vorbesitzer haben das Zeug nicht in Kübel gepflanzt und nun wuchert es munter vor sich hin und macht Mauern kaputt 
Zumindest gibt's seit neustem hier DSL. Aber nur 2000er. Nur Telekom-Kunden könnten auch 50k bekommen . Dürfen die das eigentlich? Was sagt denn da das Kartellamt dazu?

So, ich verschwinde jetzt wieder in den Keller, damit ich wenigstens noch das neue Badezimmer-Schränkchen gebohrt und angepinselt bekomme, vor ich zur Arbeit muss


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2012)

Hi scylla,
du bist seit Wochen nicht auf dem Bike gesessen  
Habt ihr euch nen kompletten neuen Hausstand zugelegt, alle Achtung 

Ich hab immer noch Kisten von vor x Jahren rumstehn. Ich bin da noch nie hinterher gekommen  Die ganzen Kinderspielsachen sind zu schade zum Wegwerfen und Verschenken


----------



## scylla (6. März 2012)

Traurig aber wahr, kein Bike angefasst seit Wochen 
Es ist zum Verzweifeln!

Neuer Hausstand ist übertrieben. Tische, Stühle, Chouch etc. war schon da. Küche auch, musste allerdings hier und da ergänzt und verändert werden um dem Schnitt angepasst zu werden. Die meisten Schränke und Regale gibt's allerdings neu, damit es auch alles ideal passt. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die alten Sachen eh keinen Umzug mehr überlebt hätten und zugegeben ziemlich hässlich und aus Pressspan waren. Ich pack da lieber nach guter alter Familien-Tradition mal Säge und Bohrer aus als mit Kompromiss-Lösungen zu leben, wo keine Farbe zur anderen passt und kein Maß zum Wohnungs-Schnitt (oder was alternativ tausende von Euronen kosten würde). Leidet halt das Biken drunter. Aber was soll's, das ist hoffentlich unsere letzte Einrichtungs-Aktion, und irgendwie macht das Möbel-Designen und Schrauben ja auch auf eine Art Spaß.


----------



## Chrige (7. März 2012)

Habe heute ein neues Kraft-Training Programm im Studio aufgebrummt bekommen. Im Moment zittern noch alle Muskeln. Na ja, morgen werde ich übel Muskelkater haben. Somit könnte meine Biketour mit den Jungs hart werden. Zudem muss sich zuerst meine Nasen-Nebenhöhlen-Entzündung verabschieden, bevor ich mich auf's Bike setze. Es ist seeeehr komisch. Ich habe eine Entzündung, obwohl ich weder erkältet noch krank bin/war. Ausser Schmerzen in den Nebenhöhlen und den dazugehörenden Kopfschmerzen habe ich keine Symptome. Na ja, wenn die Medikamente bis morgen nicht wirken, muss ich wohl zum Arzt um stärkere Medikamente zu bekommen. 
Na ja, we will see.
Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2012)

Quarkwickel bzw. Auflage auf Nasenflügel und Backe.

Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. März 2012)

Chrige - gute Besserung, das ist eklig mit den Nebenhöhlen, war mir auch vergönnt. 
Habt Ihr heut auch so Sauwetter? Bei uns regnet und windet es - da geh ich nicht aufs Rad, brrrr. 

Ich war gestern spinnen und hab mich schon ne halbe Stunde früher aufs Rad gehockt, dafür beim Spinnen nicht ganz so wild gekurbelt. Schweiß in Strömen, war nicht wirklich spaßig. Ich hoffe auf das WE mit wenigstens etwas Sonne und ohne Wind... wir wollen durch den Landkreis kurbeln. Und im Garten haben wir auch ne größere Baustelle. 

Scylla, Radmäßig verpasst Du grade nicht viel - bei uns ist noch alles megamatschig und spaßbefreit. Schraub lieber fertig...

Mausoline, da Du den Kalender für unser Pfalztreffen führst: Das WE 28.4./29.4. ist bei mir nun auch verplant - Bojenwache im Segelclub bei der Jüngsten-Regatta (Arbeitsstunden ableisten). Ist immer nett wie die Kiddis in ihren kleinen Optis kämpfen. Wenn nur die Eltern nicht wären... 

Euch nen schönen Wochenrest! Winke!


----------



## Chrige (8. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Heute früh fühlt sich das ganze schon viel besser an. Ich habe gestern noch mit einer Pharmazeutin gesprochen, die gemeint hat, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wenn ich kein Fieber habe und mich sonst sehr gut fühle (was auch der Fall ist). Die pflanzlichen Medikamente, die ich nehme, wirken anscheinend auch erst nach mehreren Tagen und ich sollte doch mal das Wochenende abwarten bevor ich mir stärkere Medikamente holen gehe. Inhalieren ist auch noch angesagt. 
Und dann werde ich wohl die Quarkwickel auch ausprobieren. Wie machst du das? Einfach Quark auf ein Tuch und drauf legen? Ist schon Ewigkeiten her seit ich die letzten Wickel gemacht habe. 
Meine Vorahnung hat sich bestätigt. Ich bin heute kaum mehr aus dem Bett gekommen vor lauter Muskelkater. Gestern Abend war ich mit meinem Schatz und meinen Eltern im Theater (Weihnachtsgeschenk einlösen). Ich kam kaum die Treppe des Parkhauses hoch und das Aufstehen nach der Vorstellung war auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Spannend, was so ein paar neue Kräftigungsübungen ausmachen können. Zudem habe ich das erste mal wirklich verstanden, warum soviele Sportler auf einen Personaltrainer schwören. Ich hätte nie und nimmer gestern soviele Wiederholungen gemacht, hätte nicht jemand neben mir "noch 4, noch 3..." die ganze Zeit gesagt.

So, sollte etwas arbeiten.
Gruss aus der verregneten Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (8. März 2012)

@scylla (wollte dir eigentlich schon gestern schreiben): Viel Geduld und Spass beim Schrauben. Wir haben letztes Jahr auch einen grossen Teil unserer neuen Wohnungseinrichtung selber gemacht. Da mein Freund gelernter Möbelschreiner ist, war ich allerdings nur der Handlanger. Das einzige, was bis jetzt noch fehlt, ist das Bett. Wir schlafen immer noch mit der Matratze auf dem Boden. Wir konnten einfach kein schönes Bett finden und uns dann entschieden, es Massanfertigen zu lassen. Da mein Schatz nicht mehr im Holzbereich arbeitet, wollte er es einem Freund überlassen. Als die Kosten dann aber gerechnet waren, entschied er sich, nur das Holz geschnitten zu bestellen und dann selber zu schrauben. Jetzt steht also ein Palett mit Holz in seinem Betrieb und wartet darauf zu einem Bett verschraubt zu werden. Eventuell werden wir das am Samstag in Angriff nehmen. Es stehen im übrigen auch noch ein paar Räder dort, die auf- bzw. umgebaut werden möchten. Ich habe also einige Projekte für dieses Jahr.

Bei uns ist auch Schmuddelwetter. Je nach dem, ob es noch besser wird bis am Abend gehe ich mit den Jungs biken. Sonst ist Studio angesagt. Am Wochenende sollte es hier einigermassen schön sein. Da werde ich wohl am Sonntag eine Tour in Angriff nehmen, da mein Schatz den ganzen Tag einem Freund beim Umzug hilft und so keine Zeit für mich hat.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (8. März 2012)

ich nehm alte Taschentücher, schmier den nicht kühlschrankkalten Quark drauf, schlags um und legs auf die Flügel-Backe  setz mich aufs Sofa und guck fern. Viel Erfolg 

Zum Verfolgen wegen 1.Mai
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568701


----------



## Chrige (8. März 2012)

Ok, versuche ich morgen vielleicht. Heute war ich trotz widrigen Umständen mit den Jungs Biken. Als ich um 18:00 nach Hause kam, schneite es. Zum Glück hörte dies kurz darauf auf, so dass ich mich dann entschied, doch aufs Bike zu steigen. Na ja, wurde eine regelrechte Schlammschlacht. Komischerweise war ich trotz Muskelkater und Nebenhöhlenentzündung ziemlich fit und bin fast die ganze Fahrt mit dem Guide und meiner Freundin an der Spitze gefahren. Ich fand es auch nicht wahnsinnig anstrengend. Hat wohl damit zu tun, dass keine lange Aufstiege dabei waren (dafür ein paar lustige Treppentrails).
Jetzt ist meine ganze Ausrüstung in der Waschmaschine. Musste sie gleich laufen lassen. Am Samstag muss dann das Bike ordentlich gewaschen werden, da die Schaltung am Schluss nicht mehr so richtig wollte.
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.
Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Ich kann der Diskussion im Pfalz-Thread nicht wirklich folgen.


----------



## Mausoline (9. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> .......PS: Ich kann der Diskussion im Pfalz-Thread nicht wirklich folgen.



 Ich geb zu das bedarf etwas Erfahrung

Mir gings drum, zu erfahren, ob für uns dieses Datum nicht doch in Frage kommen könnte, da ja Montag 30.4. ein Brückentag ist...und wies aussieht gibt es auch in der Pfalz an diesem Datum Zentren, denen man sich fernhalten sollte und Gebiete, die dann weniger oder kaum frequentiert sind, so siehts auch bei uns aus  Wenn ich bei uns fahre sind die ersten und die letzten 4 km ein Slalomfahren, die 90km dazwischen seh ich kaum jemanden


----------



## scylla (9. März 2012)

@chrige
Möbelschreiner - wie außerordentlich praktisch 
Da kann ich leider überhaupt nicht mithalten. Bei mir läuft das eher unter Trial-and-Error Hobbybasteln, weil gelernt hab ich sowas nie und nirgends. Man nehme ein Stück Holz, ein bisschen Werkzeug, und schaue, wie das alles zusammenpassen könnte...  So langsam hab ich's raus, aber so richtig Profimäßig wird's wohl nie werden. 
Nur dieser Kernschrott von Werkzeug aus dem Baumarkt fängt langsam an zu nerven  Ich hätte so gerne mal einen Bohrer, der mehr als 10 Löcher in Hartholz schafft ohne so stumpf zu werden, dass man höchstens noch ein Lagerfeuerchen damit anzünden könnte!

Ich befürchte, so langsam dürfte meine Radfahr-Kondition nicht mehr existent sein. War glaub die ganze Zeit eher Oberkörper-Krafttraining die ganze Möbel-Schrauberei... ok, vielleicht durch's viele Hin- und Her-Rennen auch noch ein bisschen Laufsport obendrein  So blödsinnig es ist, aber ich hab zu Anfang tatsächlich vom Schrauben Muskelkater in den Armen bekommen. Dabei würde ich mich nicht wirklich als untrainiert bezeichnen. Wahrscheinlich halt nur immer die "falschen" Muskeln. 

Pfalzthread? Ich glaub, ich hab was verpasst  

Wegen Pfalz-Termin-Kalender: nicht mehr im März, und nicht der 21/22. April. Ansonsten häng ich mich hinten dran. Vorschläge mag ich jetzt nicht machen, sonst bin ich es am Ende, die nicht kann. Großartig vorausplanen ist momentan eher nicht so drin.


----------



## Mausoline (9. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ....... Bei mir läuft das eher unter Trial-and-Error Hobbybasteln, weil gelernt hab ich sowas nie und nirgends. Man nehme ein Stück Holz, ein bisschen Werkzeug, und schaue, wie das alles zusammenpassen könnte...  So langsam hab ich's raus, aber so richtig Profimäßig wird's wohl nie werden....



bei mir wars so ähnlich, bei meinen Umzügen mußte ich immer alles wieder irgendwie anpassen  dabei wollte ich vor meinem Studium gern eine Schreinerlehre machen, aber damals wurden noch keine weiblichen Wesen genommen 



scylla schrieb:


> ....... Ich befürchte, so langsam dürfte meine Radfahr-Kondition nicht mehr existent sein......



Das Ganze passt sich sowieso der Schwächsten an, dann werden wir ja sehn, wer das ist....berghoch tippe ich eher auf mich  




scylla schrieb:


> ....... Pfalzthread? Ich glaub, ich hab was verpasst  ......



siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568701


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. März 2012)

Ich erhebe auch Anspruch auf die rote Laterne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (9. März 2012)

Wenn ich das etwas genauer anschaue, geht nur noch das Wochenende 14./15. April oder der 1. Mai allen. Von Fie habe ich allerdings noch nichts gehört oder sonst verpasst. Ich habe am 30. April keinen Brückentag, könnte aber frei nehmen, da ich noch keinen Termin habe. Zudem wird sich wohl kaum ein Kundenbesuch an diesem Tag anmelden. 14./15. könnten wir auch planen. Könnte da einfach sein, dass ich spontan absagen muss, falls mein lokaler Eishockeyverein ein entscheidendes Spiel um die Schweizer Meisterschaft hat. Dies wäre theoretisch möglich, allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich klein. Mein Favorit ist also 30.April/1.Mai, falls es Wanderertechnisch nicht zu mühsam wird.

Gruss aus der (heute sonnigen) Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## scylla (9. März 2012)

1. Mai im Pfälzerwald?
Da ist doch die Hölle los! Blöder Weise sind halt die guten Trails auch genau da, wo die Wanderer auch sind (ob das zusammenhängt? ). Weiter nach "hinten" rein in den PW wird's wandertechnisch etwas ruhiger, allerdings nimmt eben leider auch die Traildichte ab, und man muss viel Forstwege schrubben zwischendrin. Lohnt also imho nicht wirklich, genauso wenig wie Wandererslalom auf den "guten" Trails. Von dem Termin in Verbindung mit der Gegend bin ich daher nicht so ganz überzeugt!


----------



## Chrige (9. März 2012)

Sonst könnt ihr am 1. Mai zu mir kommen.  Da bei uns die Feiertage von Kanton zu Kanton unterschiedlich sind, ist dies der einzige Tag im Jahr and dem ich frei habe (arbeite im Kanton Zürich), an meinem Wohnort (Kanton Zug) aber gearbeitet wird. Somit sind nur die, die im Kanton Zürich arbeiten auf den Trails anzutreffen. Ok, das sind nicht wenige, aber trotzdem weniger als an einem Wochenende.


----------



## Mausoline (9. März 2012)

upps Lahmschnecke, hast dich auch ein bißle in die Nesseln gesetzt 

Das mit der Pfalz oder Schweiz werden wir in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen schon noch ausbaldowern, oder 

Fie kannst du terminlich schon was sagen??


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. März 2012)

Ja, allerdings , und das obwohl ich dort so lange gelebt habe. Aber anscheinend schlägt Bayern nun doch durch - wobei ich im Sommer immer lieber Rieslingschorle trinke... 

Wir haben grade eine schöne Runde in der Sonne gedreht , wenn es auch ziemlich frisch draussen ist. Allerdings sehen Klamotten und Rad aus "wie die Sau". An Einkehren ist unterwegs nicht zu denken, da wir einfach zu dreckig sind. Aber morgen wollen wir ne längere Tour fahren MIT Einkehr in einer Brauerei (jawoll!). Da müssen dann wohl saubere Klamotten mit in den Rucksack. 

Ich geh duschen!


----------



## Chrige (10. März 2012)

Hach, viel Spass. Mich hat's leider definitiv erwischt. Seit gestern laufende Nase und Halsschmerzen. Und das obwohl das Wetter super ist. Ich werde mich wohl mit ein paar Stabilisationsübungen begnügen müssen und hoffen, dass die Nase morgen besser ist, so dass ich eine Tour fahren kann. Vielleicht heute mit dem Rad Sachen erledigen gehen, dass dann ein paar wenige Pünktchen geben würde.
Zuerst wird mein Bike übrigens noch vom Dreck vom Donnerstag befreit...


----------



## Fie (10. März 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde!

Ich kann an gar keinem Termin, denn ich komm jetzt schon finanziell kaum über die Runden. 
Körperlich fühle ich mich beschissen. Also entweder schlagen grad wirklich die Wechseljahre voll zu, oder ein anderer unbekannter Grund läßt mich nur noch schwächeln. Ich wäre auch bis zu genannten Terminen kaum in der Lage, euch folgen zu können, weil ich das rein von der Kondition her nicht schaffen würde.


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2012)

scylla, lahmschnecke, chrige....wir müssen uns was überlegen, dass die Fie mit in die Pfalz kann, oder nicht


----------



## Fie (10. März 2012)

@ Mauseline

bitte nicht! Ich möchte das nicht. Ich hab grad viel zu viel mit mir selber zu tun. Bitte akzeptiert das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (10. März 2012)

Wenn du wirklich nicht willst, akzeptiere ich das. Würde es aber seeeeeeeeeeehr schade finden, da es schön wäre, dich kennenzulernen. Konditions- und kostentechnisch könnten wir dir sicher helfen bzw. Rücksicht nehmen. Ich glaube niemand von uns fährt in die Pfalz, um dann am Limit zu fahren...
Ich bin heute trotz Erkältung mit dem Rad statt mit dem Auto zu meinem Schatz in die Bude gefahren. Es war einfach schön bei diesem Wetter. Dort habe ich dann mein Bike etwas geputzt, geschmiert, Gänge sauberer eingestellt und die drei alten Fahrräder begutachtet. Wir haben uns entschieden, diese nächsten Sonntag auseinanderzunehmen und zu schauen, was man damit machen kann.
Wir haben übrigens noch ein uraltes Bike mit Starrgabel, das gefühlte 100kg wiegt. Der Rahmen ist noch in Ordnung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob und was ich damit anstellen kann. Ich würde gerne ein bisschen daran rumschrauben.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2012)

Ich hab auch noch so ein schönes altes Bike, ich muss unbedingt mal ein Bildchen machen, aber zum selber rumschrauben hab ich keine Zeit 

Nach dem tollen Biathlon haben wir grad ne nette kleine Dorfrunde gedreht, hat richtig Spaß gemacht...
und so stell ich mir das auch in der Pfalz vor...

und deshalb legen wir jetzt grob mal das Wochenende 14.4./15.4. fest, 
da kann Lahmschnecke zumindest am Samstag, an den anderen WE kann jeweils eine von uns gar nicht - OK 

@ Fie
Sorry und ganz arg schade, aber natürlich akzeptieren wir das...
aber wenn wir dir in irgendeiner Weise helfen können, melde dich unbedingt, evtl. auch per PN


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2012)

Hallole, warn heut in der Pfalz 
anstrengend aber schee, viele hm und wieder ne schöne Runde. Kurz im Hohe Loog Haus eingekehrt, da war so die Hölle los, ich dachte, es ist der 1. Mai 

Allen eine schöne und gute neue Woche


----------



## Chrige (12. März 2012)

Bei mir war gestern an Stelle von schöner Biketour Sofa mit Tee etc. angesagt. Die Nase lief und ich hatte auch leichtes Fieber. Heute geht es mir schon etwas besser und hoffe, am Mittwoch auf's Bike steigen zu können. Für das Techniktraining wird's wohl oder übel reichen. Würde aber gerne mit dem Bike zum Techniktraining und zurück fahren, was dann insgesamt nochmals ca. 1 1/2h Fahrt heissen würde. We will see... 
Es wird wohl nicht mehr so viele Punkte bis Ende Winterpokal von meiner Seite au geben, da mein Terminkalender ziemlich voll ist. Das Wochenende vom 14./15. April habe ich mal eingetragen immer mit dem Vorbehalt, dass ich eventuell spontan absagen muss.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (13. März 2012)

14.4. scheint für mich immer besser. Wenn sich nichts mehr verschiebt in meinem Terminkalender, dann bin ich am 13.4. bei einem Kunden in Deutschland, einen Katzensprung (wenigstens im Vergleich zu der sonstigen Strecke) von der Pfalz entfernt .

Nun ja, "mein" Eishockeyteam ist auch immernoch auf Meisterkurs. Im Fall von einem entscheidenden Spiel müsste ich einfach am 14.4. um 19:00 wieder zurück in der Schweiz sein...


----------



## Fie (15. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Team,

ihr seht ja meinen letzten Winterpokaleintrag, ich bin raus. Ich schaffe höchstens eine Stunde ohne Steigung. Aber wenigstens ist mein Kona sauber. Bis zu diesem Wochenende ist ja noch einiges an Zeit.


PS: man beachte meine Signatur. Über die Anwendung von ätherischen Ölen bin ich schon lange drüber...  das Gute daran: ich habe gar keine Wanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. März 2012)

Hey Fie! Mach dir nix draus, alles geht irgendwann wieder bergauf und jeder hat mal so ein Tief. Aber das geht mit Sicherheit wieder vorüber! 
Du sportelst einfach so viel wie du kannst und wie dir gut tut! Wenn du gerade keine Motivation und Kraft zum Biken hast, dann ist das eben so. Ist dir sicher niemand böse deswegen. Winterpokal ist ja eh nur zum Spaß an der Freud und keine Pflichtveranstaltung.
Wie sieht's denn aus bei der Arbeitssuche? Schon was in Aussicht?

Ich hab diese Woche mal ein bisschen Zeit gefunden, meinen Arbeitsweg per Rad auszutesten. Es gibt zwei Varianten: der kürzeste Weg ohne nennenswerte Steigungen geht mitten durch Darmstadt durch. Die Alternative führt direkt nach dem "Dorf" in den Wald und genau hinter meinem Institut wieder raus, so dass ich fast keinen Asphalt habe und nur 3-4 Mal eine Straße kreuze, aber nie auf einer langfahren muss. Dafür gibt's da ständig leichtes Hoch und Runter, und ich fahre einen riesen Bogen um die Stadt drumherum. Interessanter Weise bin ich auf dem Umweg durch den Wald 1/4 bis 1/2 Stunde schneller und viiiel entspannter. Das ständige Abbremsen und Beschleunigen vor Ampeln und Kreuzungen, und der ewige Stress, sich nicht über den Haufen fahre zu lassen nervt. Auch gut . Wenn's sowieso schneller ist, sollen mir das mehr an km und hm gerade recht sein, irgendwo muss die Kondition ja wieder herkommen! 

Heute musste bei schönstem Sonnenschein aber leider doch nochmal das Auto dran glauben  weil ich statt Mittagspause mal wieder im Baumarkt einen riesen Holzstapel geholt habe. Dürfte eine abendfüllende Beschäftigung ergeben die nächsten Tage, wenn ich mir die Menge so anschaue, die da gebohrt und gewachst werden will, um irgendwann zu einem Schrank zu mutieren.
Wirklich fertig ist leider immer noch nichts, aber es bekommt mittlerweile zumindest teilweise fast schon Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Wohnung. Da kann man sogar mal drüber nachdenken, des öfteren Abends wenigstens eine ganz klitzekleine Bikerunde zu drehen


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2012)

Hey Fie, 
wenns schon nicht so gut geht, versuch doch einfach die Sonne und die Luft zu genießen, und atme einfach tief ein...und wie du sagst, bis zu diesem Wochenende ist noch einiges an Zeit...und es gibt genug Hütten zum verschnaufen und ne Runde Pause machen, wir andern fahren dann einfach ne Runde extra, sowie wir können 

Ja letzte Woche hab ich auch gedacht, was soll jetzt noch alles an pP dazukommen, mehr geht nicht (möcht ich hier momentan nicht näher beschreiben)    
doch es geht...meine pubertierende 16jährige Zicke wird beschuldigt wegen Verstoß gegen das Betäubungsmittelgesetz ( Koks, Heroin...), muss jetzt zur Vernehmung zur Polizei. Da bin ich sehr gespannt, hab ich jetzt eine Drogenabhängige oder eine Hehlerin? sie weiß von nix.

Eins ist sicher, dass Leben ist und wird nicht langweilig, zumindest meins nicht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. März 2012)

Puuh, Mausoline... das denk ich mir dass Dich die Geschichte mit Deinem Mädel belastet... hoffentlich löst sich alles gut auf. 

Fie - mach Dir keinen - emotionalen - Stress. Das wird wieder. und wenn Du biken kannst (was macht Dein Rücken?), dann tu´s - bei DEM Wetter! Das macht den Kopf frei und man fühlt sich besser. Aber das weißt Du ja.

Zurück zu den schönen Dingen: Wir starten heute gegen 14 Uhr mit dem Rad und werden erst zum Sonnenuntergang zurück sein. Tour über Wiesen, Wälder, Hügel, Täler durch den südlichen Landkreis. Genau so haben wir es gemacht: Schöne "Heimat-Tour" über Hügel, durch Wälder und Wiesen, ein wunderbarer Wurzeltrail, kurvig, hügelig, launig...wegen des doch frischen Windes ohne Pause. Mein Po...
Morgen ist Gartenarbeit angesagt, vielleicht reicht es noch zu einer kurzen Runde am Abend, bevor am Sonntag wieder der Regen kommt.
Der Winterpokal neigt sich dem Ende entgegen - mein Ziel waren 300 Punkte, ich hoffe das pack´ ich noch. 

Euch allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## Chrige (17. März 2012)

Mausoline, Fie: Ich hoffe, dass bei euch alles gut kommt.

Ich war heute das erste mal dieses Jahr mit kurzen Hosen und einem Kurzarm-Shirt auf dem Bike. Es war einfach herrlich. Bin dann einer meiner Lieblingstrails gefahren, der einige Kilometer lang ist. Er war komplett trocken und somit auch nicht zu gefährlich. Leider waren einige Biker unterwegs, da die anderen tolle Trails in unserer Umgebung alle noch im Schnee liegen. Nun ja, es war das erste mal, dass die anderen Biker mir Platz machten . Meine Technik hat sich doch wohl etwas verbessert. Und als ich dann ein ziemlich steiles Stück runtergefahren bin, kam der eine Typ, der zuvor dort abgestiegen war, nicht mehr aus dem Staunen . An drei Stellen bin ich dann trotzdem abgestiegen, obwohl ich zwei davon ziemlich sicher hätte fahren können. Aber wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, will ich jeweils nicht zuviel riskieren. Alles in allem war es eine tolle Tour (ca. 30km 650Hm), die mir noch ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruss, Chrige

PS: Kundenbesuch am 13.April in Deutschland ist abgesagt. Pfalztour ist immernoch in meinem Kalender.

PS:


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> ....PS: Kundenbesuch am 13.April in Deutschland ist abgesagt. Pfalztour ist immernoch in meinem Kalender....



Dann kannst du ja Freitags schon ohne Kundenbesuch kommen 

und Danke, vorerst ist der Termin am Montag auf dem Polizeirevier und meine Tochter hat überhaupt keine Ahnung wie und was. Habe nur kurze Aussage bekommen, dass viel über die Medien  passiert und die meisten Eltern nicht wissen, was ihre Kinder tun  

Mir hat das Wetter gestern und heute überhaupt nicht gut getan. Mir wars gestern beim Klettern, erstes Mal am Fels dieses Jahr, zu heiß mit Kopfweh und heute gabs nur ne relativ kurze Runde, da mein Kreislauf sonst wo war, schee wars trotzdem 

Schönen Sonntag!!!


----------



## Chrige (19. März 2012)

So, das war's wohl mit meinen Winterpokalpunkten. Diese Woche werden nicht mehr viele dazukommen, da ich jeden Abend und auch das Wochenende ausgebucht bin. Zudem ist laut meinem Trainingsplan Regeneration angesagt. Ich habe das erste mal am Samstag gespürt, dass ein Körper wirklich zwischendurch nach Regeneration schreien kann. Morgen werde ich noch etwas Krafttraining machen und irgendwann wohl noch etwas Kondition im Studio. Am Wochenende geht es dann das letzte mal diese Saison aufs Snowboard.

Gestern habe ich mein Stadtrad wieder startklar gemacht. Das hat sich jetzt seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr bewegt. Zudem haben wir an unserem Bett geschraubt und geschleift. Der Nachteil mit einem Möbelschreiner als Freund ist, dass er sich die kompliziertesten Designs ausdenkt. Deshalb sind wir erst zur Hälfte fertig. Wird wohl noch den einen oder anderen Sonntag benötigen.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche und Mausoline, viel Glück heute mit deiner Tochter!!!

Gruss aus der veregneten Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2012)

Tja, Finale - ein paar wenige Punkte wirds noch geben diese Woche, von meiner Seite eher nur alternative 

Nächste Woche haben wir noch Skitouren und Ski alpin geplant, mal sehn was das Wetter meint 

Chrige hattest du nicht ein Techniktraining letzte Woche, wars gut?

Jetzt muss ich noch das "Viel Glück"-Transparent für meinen Sohnemann aufhängen, der grad das Abi mit Deutsch angefangen hat.

Schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2012)

Kurze Meldung: Heute nur 2 Punkte - aber da der Himmel jetzt sternenklar ist und für die nächsten Tage Sonne pur angesagt ist (hoffentlich ohne Nebel!) wird es doch noch die eine und andere Tour diese Woche geben. Ansonsten loose ich grade, wollte im trainingsplan schon weiter sein... trotzdem läuft es ganz gut. Wir freuen uns jetzt erst mal auf unseren Gardasee-Urlaub Anfang Mai. 

Der 14.4. ist für mich gestorben  - mein Schatz hat ja am 15. Geburtstag und möchte im Freundeskreis zum Brunchen einladen - da kann ich ihn ja nicht am Samstag allein alles vorbereiten lassen. Das wär nicht nett. 

Aber in die Pfalz mag ich dennoch!

Euch noch ne schöne Woche!
Grüßle


----------



## Chrige (19. März 2012)

Das ist nicht wahr, dass ihr schönes Wetter habt. Bei uns hat es heute geschneit .

Hey Lahmschnecke, wenn es bei dir am 14. April nicht geht, müssen wir vielleicht doch ein anderes Datum finden. Ist es am 30.April / 1. Mai wirklich so schlimm? Würde mir auch besser passen. 

Gruss aus der schweinekalten Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> ..... Ist es am 30.April / 1. Mai wirklich so schlimm?....



wenn der 14./15,.4. nicht passt, dann
bitte bitte  ihr könnt euch ja schon am So. 29.4. treffen. Ich bin Sonntags halt bei der Konfirmation, aber Montags startbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. März 2012)

Montag 30.4. wäre zum Radeln sicher der bessere Termin. Ich hab aber 3 Stunden Anfahrt vom Bodensee und gehöre zur Gattung der Murmeltiere. 
Und vielleicht kommt Fie ja auch, aber wir wollen nicht drängen... ist ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit. 

Tolles Wetter, heute Abend unbedingt aufs Rad, trotz Rotznase wegen Heuschnupfens. Hab mir grade in unserer Ambulanz etwas "Dope" geholt damit ich wenigstens Luft bekomme.

Genießt das Wetter, wenn Ihr könnt!

Güße und


----------



## Chrige (22. März 2012)

Ich habe soeben für den 30. April provisorisch frei eingegeben . Ich könnte am Sonntag oder am Montag anreisen. Am Samstag helfe ich noch bei einem Umzug.
Lahmschnecke: ich fahre auch etwa 3h (ok, weiss gar nicht, wo wir genau hinfahren ). 
Kurz was off-topic: Wenn du am Bodensee wohnst, wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem, mal zu mir zum Biken zu kommen. Je nach dem wo du wohnst, bist du in 1-2h bei mir.
Ich kann leider heute nicht aufs Rad (ausser am Mittag im Studio). Ich habe mir meine Zeit selber etwas verplant, da (wie ihr ja wahrscheinlich wisst) im Moment die Eishockey Playoff Halbfinals laufen und ich jeden zweiten Tag im Stadion stehe. Gebracht hat es allerdings noch nicht viel, da "mein" Team bis jetzt beide Halbfinalspiele verloren hat .

Ach ja, mein Fahrtechnikkurs wollte ich schon lange mal kommentieren: Das Problem war ein bisschen, dass der Kurs eigentlich auf 3 Abende aufgeteilt war. Am ersten Abend war ich ins Theater eingeladen, am zweiten habe ich mitgemacht und gestern (dritter Abend) war ich bei einem Kunden und kam nicht rechtzeitig nach Hause. Somit hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit wie die anderen zum üben. Ich habe die Grundzüge des Hinterradversetzens und des Bunny Hops beigebracht bekommen. Jetzt heisst es einfach für mich selber üben, üben, üben. Zudem haben wir ein paar gute Grundübungen für die Balance gemacht. Also wird in Zukunft einfach geübt.

Mausoline: Ich hoffe, die Prüfungen deines Sohnes laufen gut und dass sich die Situation deiner Tochter verbessert.

Liebe Grüsse aus der warmen, sonnigen Schweiz (vor drei Tagen hatten wir noch Schnee ),
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2012)

Huhu, wir haben  *2002*  Points
mit einer schönen Abendrunde erreicht, jetzt kommen vielleicht noch ein paar Genusspunkte dazu 

Sohnemann hat morgen noch Gemeinschaftskunde, sonst verliefs ganz gut, Mathe wird hoffentlich reichen. Am Mittwochmorgen ist er allerdings aufgestanden und hat sich den Hals verrenkt, kommt ein bißchen schief daher jetzt, der Arme, (ich hatte das auch schon, aber 25 Jahre später  )

Tochter muss ne Drogenberatung machen - ich kann nur jedem raten, doch ein bißchen nach seinen Kindern zu gucken 

Hinterradversetzen sollte ich auch mal lernen, damit ich mehr Spitzkehren in der Pfalz fahren kann


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2012)

Hab ne schöne Trailrunde gedreht mit bis zu 22 Grad...

und hab 2 E-Bikes aufm Trail überholt  

 jetzt gehts wohl los....2 alte Herren zwischen 70 und 75, ohne Helm, aufm Trail, ok zwischendurch etwas breiter, aber mit Wurzeln, und eigentlich in BaWü verboten


----------



## scylla (23. März 2012)

Wir haben uns "getraut"... und morgen geht's zur Belohnung endlich mal wieder ordentlich biken


----------



## Honigblume (24. März 2012)

Uuuui 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich wünsche euch die tollste Zeit eures Lebens


----------



## scylla (24. März 2012)

Danke


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2012)

Kein Wunder   kommst du nicht zum biken




 

 




*Alles Glück der Welt und ganz ganz viele tolle Erlebnisse euch zusammen*


Meine Kletterpunkte heut waren wohl die letzten, weil morgen die erste Konfirmation auf dem Plan steht und  ja nächste Woche Skifahren und Skitouren nicht mehr zählen  Trotz langer Krankheits- und Verletzungsphase hab ich mehr Punkte als letztes Jahr ergattert, aber irgendwie hatte ich mir doch die 500 vorgenommen. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und....vielleicht und hoffentlich wirds ja noch was mit unserem Treffen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. März 2012)

Scylla - ja aber hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch... so ganz heimlich still und leise oder doch größer? Ich wünsch Euch alles Glück der Welt, Liebe, Mut, Zufriedenheit - und viele schöne gemeinsame Trails!! Is ja´n Ding...

Mausoline, Danke fürs knacken der 2000 Punkte - Marke ; ich werde heute auch noch ein paar Punkte beisteuern. Freitag und Samstag war Gartenarbeit angesagt. Aber wenn die doofen F1 - Rennfahrer auch mal ins Ziel kommen gehts los.

Hinterrad versetzen werd ich wohl nichtmehr lernen - bin schon froh wenn die Balance-Übungen klappen. Mache am nächsten WE Fahrtechnik. Erster tag Übungen, zweiter Tag Ausfahrt. Leider zählen dann die Punkte nicht mehr.

Euch noch nen schönen Sonntag, sammelt noch ein paar letzte Punkte! 

Grüßle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (26. März 2012)

Scylla - Gratuliere!!! Tzz, so heimlich zwischen dem Möbel-Schrauben...

Ich habe am Samstag noch die letzten Alternativ-Punkte von meiner Seite beigesteuert. Wir waren mit unserer Guggenmusik im Skiweekend. Na ja, der Schnee ist wirklich nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei, so dass wir halt mehr auf den Hütten waren als auf der Piste. Die Abfahrt um 18:00 von der Hütte runter war dann wegend dem schweren Schnee, der verfahrenen Piste und dem Alkoholpegel ziemlich gemein-gefährlich. Wir sind aber alle heil unten angekommen.
Ich habe ja das erste mal beim Winterpokal mitgemacht und muss sagen, dass er mich zwischendurch schon motiviert hat, mehr Sport zu treiben. Ich hoffe einfach, dass nächstes Jahr noch etwas mehr Radpunkte dazukommen, da man ja mit den Alternativpunkten kaum vom Fleck kommt. Auch ich könnte ab jetzt wieder etwas mehr Punkte beisteuern, da es ja eine Stunde länger hell ist und ich somit auch nach der Arbeit noch aufs Bike kann. Zudem ist mein heissgeliebter Eishockeyteam sang- und klanglos im Halbfinal untergegangen und seit Samstag Abend nun auch im Urlaub .
Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass unser Treffen stattfindet. Hier meine möglichen Daten:
14.-15. April, jetzt definitiv, könnte allerdings erst am Samstag anreisen
21.-22. April
29.April-1.Mai, könnte erst am Sonntag oder am Samstag Abend anreisen
17.-18.Mai, müsste allerdings am 18. am Abend nach Hause

Später erst wieder Mitte Juni möglich. Das Angebot, dass ihr in die Schweiz kommt gilt auch immer noch. Untebringen könnte ich euch alle, so dass keine teuren Schweizer Übernachtungskosten für euch anfallen würdet (und wie gesagt, 1. Mai ist bei mir in der Umgebung kein Feiertag - somit nicht so viele Leute unterwegs).

So, wünsche euch jetzt allen einen guten Wochenstart.

Gruss aus der sommerlichen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

Danke euch Allen für die Glückwünsche 
Ganz heimlich still und leise übrigens. Wir stehen beide nicht auf so großes Tamtam.

Treffen: 
Mitte April... wahrscheinlich eher nicht
21./22. April ... definitiv nicht, da hab ich schon einen anderen "Termin" in der Pfalz
1.Mai ... bin ich ja nicht so wirklich überzeugt wegen dem Wanderer-Slalom, den meine Glaskugel prognostiziert, aber wenn's die einzige Möglichkeit sein sollte, euch mal live und in Farbe kennen zu lernen...
später im Mai... wäre mir eigentlich fast am liebsten

@Mausoline
das mit deiner Tochter ist ja doof! Ich würde wahrscheinlich einen Ausraster kriegen. Respekt, dass du da so gelassen bist. Finde ich gut! Aufregen bringt ja auch schon nichts mehr. Hoffentlich hat sie jetzt was draus gelernt.
Ist das Abi vom Sohnemann erfolgreich überstanden?

Meine WP-Punkte dieses Jahr sind leider etwas unterirdisch dadurch, dass mir erst eine fiese Erkältung und gleich darauf ein Umzug in die Quere kam  Entsprechend ist leider auch die Kondition und die Fahrtechnik. Dabei hatte ich so schöne Pläne, was ich im Winter alles üben wollte. Das ist jetzt wohl der erste Winter seit langem, wo ich am Ende so richtig unfit und pienzig bin. 
Sry, Team, hätten meinerseits ruhig mehr Punkte sein dürfen dieses Jahr! Aber dafür habt ihr ja nochmal Gas gegeben 

Die erste Hälfte von unserem lang ersehten renovierungsfreien Wochenende war leider ein kompletter Reinfall. Ungefähr zwanzig Meter in die erste Abfahrt machte Rays Gabel schlapp . Service-Intervalle/Dichtungstausch nicht eingehalten, also suppte das Dämpfungsöl lustig munter im Casting rum, anstatt in der Dämpfung seinen Dienst zu tun  Schön blöd, wenn das Rad drei Monate nur im Keller steht, und dann will man nichtsahnend damit fahren und es funktioniert wie aus heiterem Himmel nicht mehr. Also ganz vorsichtig runtergeschlichen, Ray wo es ging auf der Piste, was dann zum nächsten Unglück führte... Faceplant meinerseits, weil ich statt auf meinen parallel zur Piste verlaufenden Trail kurz mal nebenan schaute, ob er noch da ist, und schwups in dem Moment irgendwo mein Vorderrad einparkte. Das war's dann endgültig, also Räder wieder ins Auto und den Rest vom Tag im Keller beim Gabel reparieren verbracht. Dabei waren die Trails bei Koblenz doch sooo geil!
Sonntag hatten wir dann aber noch eine schöne Tour im Taunus zusammen mit ein paar alten Freunden von Ray. (Fast) ohne Zwischenfälle und bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Das hat dann wieder entschädigt. 

(wir haben hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet übrigens fast 20°C... ... nicht schlecht, Herr Specht!)


----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Oh scylla,

meinen Glückwunsch noch schnell hinterherschieb!!!
Alles Liebe und Gute für euch!!!
Du hast dich aber was "getraut"


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. März 2012)

Tja, Mädels, nun ist´s rum mit dem Winterpokal  Von mir aus hätte er noch etwas länger dauern dürfen, zumal die Temperaturen am WE ja wieder in den Keller rutschen sollen.

Wir waren ein gutes Team, mir hats Spaß gemacht und mich motiviert. Da alle krankheitsbedingte Ausfälle hatten kanns im nächsten Winter nur besser werden! Und ich hoffe doch sehr unser virtuelles Team, das sich gegenseitig durch so manche Höhen und Tiefen geholfen hat auch mal LIVE zu erleben .

Bis dahin allen eine unfallfreie Saison, happy Trails und viiiieeeel Sonnenschein  !

Scylla, nach Deinen Ausführungen werde ich mein Pferd SOFORT in die Inspektion bringen! Damit ist dann der Winter entgültig "Schnee von gestern"!


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2012)

Bin wieder da. 
3 Tage Serfaus Skifahrn  + Ortswechsel mit Hüttenauf- und Abstieg und einer Skitour mit Sturm, schlechter Sicht und blödem verblasenem Schnee und Bruchharsch 

 
Erst am frühen Nachmittag kam die Sonne wieder und wir haben noch ein paar Höhenmeter drangehängt um noch ein bißchen Firn zu fahren. Heut bin ich aufs Bike gesessen und bin trotz dieser Woche Höhentraining   nur sehr schwerlich vorwärts gekommen.

Scylla Glückwunsch  zu deiner Einzelleistung trotz deiner Fehlzeiten und allen ein  liches Dankeschön für diese Truppe. Es hat saumäßig Spaß gemacht und mich jetzt den 2. Winter weiter motiviert nicht nur Wintersport zu betreiben. Übrigens hat es diesen Winter zu keiner Schneeschuhtour und zu keiner Langlauftour gereicht  schade

... und ich hoffe doch, dass wir nen gemeinsamen Termin schaffen
wir können uns ja den 1.Mai  bei Chrige überlegen???
vielleicht würden wir später in der Pfalz nen Termin finden. Das Himmelfahrtwochenende ist bei uns bis jetzt Tessin-Klettern geplant, sonst ist der Mai bei mir frei 
14. + 15. April können definitiv nur Chrige und ich und Lahmschnecke gar nicht. 
Wir tasten uns weiter ran - das muss einfach klappen 

Also dann viele schöne Touren und Trails, viel viel Spaß und bleibt unfallfrei und lasst mal wieder was hören


----------



## Chrige (3. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092105
> 
> ... und ich hoffe doch, dass wir nen gemeinsamen Termin schaffen
> wir können uns ja den 1.Mai  bei Chrige überlegen???
> ...


 
Ja, könnt gerne am 1.Mai zu mir kommen. Ihr könnt auch schon am Wochenende zuvor kommen, damit sich die Anfahrt lohnt. Falls ihr am Samstag schon kommen wollt, müssted ihr einfach alleine fahren oder meiner Freundin beim Umzug helfen . Aber ab Samstag Abend bin ich frei. Wie gesagt Übernachtung wäre umsonst.
Sonst geht mir leider der ganze Mai nicht (ausser Himmelfahrt). Da bin ich mit Bikemarathon, Hochzeiten (nein, nicht meine eigene) und Urlaub komplett ausgebucht.
Mausoline, fährt ihr durch den Gotthard ins Tessin? Falls ja, fährst du direkt bei mir vorbei. Ich kann die Autos auf der Autobahn von meiner Wohnung aus beobachten . Du kannst also gerne noch einen Stopp für eine Biketour einlegen .
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne, hoffentlich kurze Woche und schöne Ostern! Ich werde Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bei euch (wenigstens im Land) zu Besuch sein. Aber nur zum entspannen. Wellness ist angesagt.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> ..... Ich werde Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bei euch (wenigstens im Land) zu Besuch sein. Aber nur zum entspannen. Wellness ist angesagt....



Wellness ist wohl auch besser so, ich glaub nämlich es ist Schnee angesagt   Wo treibst du dich denn rum 

...und natürlich Vielen Dank für deine Einladung, mal gespannt was die andern melden

...und übern Gotthard ja, Maggiatal ist angesagt, zum Klettern, ich glaub Bike hat kein Platz mehr....aber ist jetzt mal grobe Planung mit unserer DAV-Gruppe

Schönes Osterhasi


----------



## Chrige (3. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wellness ist wohl auch besser so, ich glaub nämlich es ist Schnee angesagt   Wo treibst du dich denn rum
> 
> ...und natürlich Vielen Dank für deine Einladung, mal gespannt was die andern melden
> 
> ...


 
Bin am Schluchsee am Welnessen.

Ja, Maggiatal ist toll! Hoffe, ihr habt schönes Wetter. Ich werde wohl die Tage an Himmelfahrt damit verbringen, die MTB-Strecken des diesjährigen Gigathlons etwas genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2012)

Ha, mir fällt grad ein, dass wir dieses Jahr die Schweiz meiden wollten, weil ihr uns unser letztes Geld aus der Tasche zieht  

Viel Spaß am Schluchsee...hab in Todtnau und Umgebung meine Fahrtechnikkurse gemacht


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ha, mir fällt grad ein, dass wir dieses Jahr die Schweiz meiden wollten, weil ihr uns unser letztes Geld aus der Tasche zieht



me too 
...und jetzt geh ich gleich ne Vignette kaufen 
Aber nur zum Durchfahren, vesprochen ... Freitag geht's nach Finale zusammen mit einem Kofferraum voll Bikes. Verspätete Last-Minute Flitterwochen sozusagen.

Ich weiß nur immer noch nicht, welches Rad denn mit darf  Irgendwie mag mir jeder einreden, nach Finale bräuchte man ein Fully... aber irgendwie mag ich doch lieber das Freeride-Hardtail einpacken. Wie ich es mache ist's wahrscheinlich falsch. Nehm ich das Fully werde ich wahrscheinlich nur fluchen weil ich das momentan iwie nicht mehr mag, nehm ich das HT und mir geht nach 1 1/2 Abfahrten die Kraft aus wird mein Schatz mich verfluchen. Luxusprobleme!

Viel Spaß im Maggiatal @mausoline und gute Entspannung am Schluchsee @Chrige!
Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja schon gar nicht mehr sooo grauselig aus wie noch vor ein paar Tagen. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass es an Ostern nochmal schneit, aber man kann immer noch das Beste hoffen. 

Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ha, mir fällt grad ein, dass wir dieses Jahr die Schweiz meiden wollten, weil ihr uns unser letztes Geld aus der Tasche zieht


 
Ja, wir bösen, bösen Schweizer... Lassen unser Geld an Weihnachten in Berlin und an Ostern am Schluchsee liegen .
Ich verstehe aber schon, dass ihr nicht in der Schweiz Urlaub macht. Ist sogar für uns teuer. Deshalb fahren wir ja nach Deutschland .
Na ja, ich werde auf jeden Fall (ausser es schneit) am 1.Mai auf den leeren Trails in der Umgebung anzutreffen sein. 

Gruss und viel Spass in Finale!
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. April 2012)

Bin auch noch da... huhuuuu!!

Ja, Euch auch schöne Ostern (ja leider verregnet, zumindest bei uns), Scylla Hals- und Beinbruch in Finale. Wir haben unsere Flitterwochen vor 2 Jahren auch auf dem Bike verbracht, in Südtirol und im Engadin.

Auch wir haben die Schweiz in diesem Jahr "aus dem Programm" genommen - schweren Herzens...

Ich bin nun am 28.4. Segeln (Bojenwache), am 29.4. Segeln und Biken, am 30.4. Biken am Bodensee mit Fahrtechnik... der 1.5. wär noch frei... Chrige, wo müssen wir denn dann hin? Züri oder Luzern?
Am Bodensee ist sicher auch der Teufel los! Aber ab 5.5 sind wir dann ne Woche am Gardasee 

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Chrige (5. April 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Chrige, wo müssen wir denn dann hin? Züri oder Luzern?


 
Die Antwort darauf wäre Steinhausen (Kanton Zug) . Das liegt so ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen Zürich und Luzern. Und scheint ein ziemliches Bikemekka zu sein. Am Sonntag standen gerade zwei Ladies aus unserem winzigen Kanton (unteranderem eine ehemalige Nachbarin von mir) beim Cape Epic auf dem Podest. Zudem wohnen noch etliche andere aktuelle und ehemalige Bike- und Rennradprofis in unserem Kanton. Keine Ahnung woher diese Ansammlung kommt (vielleicht liegt es an unserem Trinkwasser ). Tja, ich würde mich über euren Besuch freuen. 
Zürich wäre so oder so kein guter Vorschlag, da die am 1.Mai auch frei haben und sich so wohl alle Biker auf den Trails tummeln.

Gruss und schönes Ostereier suchen.
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .....Viel Spaß im Maggiatal @mausoline........



Danke  ist aber erst für Himmelfahrt geplant.

aber euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Finale, egal welches Bike 

14. und 15.4. sind wir entweder nochmals beim Skiing oder alternativ Biken in der Pfalz...wer also Lust hat zum Mitfahren 

und jetzt kuschel ich mich in den Sofa


----------



## Fie (10. April 2012)

Ich bin auch noch anwesend 

Ach ja, die Schmerzen im Steiß habe ich immer noch. Eine Bekannte (weil Ärtzin) meinte, ich hätte bestimmt ne Entzündung und sollte Diclofenac 2 Wochen einnehmen. Mir wird davon nur so furchtbar schlecht...
Ansonsten... hm... schlecht zu beschreiben. Bissele Frühjahrsputz gemacht und Steuerdingsbums liegt mir noch bevor. Denkblokaden vorprogrammiert 

Zwecks dem Termin, ich kann einfach nichts dazu sagen. Entweder es geht, oder halt nicht.

Euch eine schöne angenehme kurze Woche 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2012)

Ich hatte letzte Woche nen Termin beim Osteopathen, weil immer wieder starker Stechschmerz im linken Lendenwirbelbereich. 
Ergebnis war, dass mein Kreuzbein irgendwie zwischen dem Darmbein verschoben war, Auslöser meist Stress, Belastung,etc. 
Leider ists nach einer Behandlung noch nicht ganz gut, ich darf also nochmal...
nur das zum Thema Schmerz...ich würde nicht einfach Tabletten nehmen...manche Kassen bezahlen inzwischen Osteopathie teilweise (meine bis 80%, informieren) ...

Fie, wenns klappt wärs toll  Gute Besserung und lass nach deinem Steiss gucken 

Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. April 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ja, könnt gerne am 1.Mai zu mir kommen. Ihr könnt auch schon am Wochenende zuvor kommen, damit sich die Anfahrt lohnt. Falls ihr am Samstag schon kommen wollt, müssted ihr einfach alleine fahren oder meiner Freundin beim Umzug helfen . Aber ab Samstag Abend bin ich frei. Wie gesagt Übernachtung wäre umsonst.
> Sonst geht mir leider der ganze Mai nicht (ausser Himmelfahrt). Da bin ich mit Bikemarathon, Hochzeiten (nein, nicht meine eigene) und Urlaub komplett ausgebucht.
> Mausoline, fährt ihr durch den Gotthard ins Tessin? Falls ja, fährst du direkt bei mir vorbei. Ich kann die Autos auf der Autobahn von meiner Wohnung aus beobachten . Du kannst also gerne noch einen Stopp für eine Biketour einlegen .
> Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne, hoffentlich kurze Woche und schöne Ostern! Ich werde Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bei euch (wenigstens im Land) zu Besuch sein. Aber nur zum entspannen. Wellness ist angesagt.
> ...



Hi Chrige,

wegen 1. Mai bei euch... gilt das noch? 
Auch zusammen mit männlichem Anhang?

Wir sind grad am Verzweifeln auf der Suche nach einem schnee- und regenfreien Bikerevier wo man über das lange WE hin könnte! Hochvogesen sind eingeschneit, die Nordalpen hinter München auch, Pfalz haben wir bald über, Harz sieht auch nicht gut aus ... wie sieht's denn bei euch aus? Kommt man einigermaßen in die Höhe ohne kaltweißes Mistzeug?

Am Sonntag als wir aus Finale zurück gefahren sind war's ja irgendwie ganz bescheiden... wir sind vielleicht 10 km landeinwärts von Finale in den Regen reingefahren, der dann bis Darmstadt nicht mehr aufgehört hat! Was für ein riesiges Regengebiet ! Aber lustiger Weise hatte es in den Bergen hinter Finale in der Nacht auf bis 800m runter geschneit, während es am Gotthard bis 1200m schneefrei war!


----------



## Chrige (18. April 2012)

Das Angebot gilt noch (müsste einfach kurz mit meinem Freund bzw. meinen Eltern Rücksprache nehmen). Aber da wäre noch das Problem mit dem kalten, weissen Nass. Momentan (Stand heute morgen) ist der Hausberg (ca. 1000müM) schneefrei. Dann kommt allerdings schon bald der Schnee. Weiter als ca. 1200müM rauf (Startpunkt auf ca. 430müM) kommst du noch nicht ohne in den Schnee zu kommen. Im Moment ist das Wetter sehr bescheiden und kalt. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt bei uns auf 900-1200 müM. Sprich es kommt wohl diese Woche noch etwas Schnee dazu. Falls es dann aber endlich wärmer werden sollte, kann es gut sein, dass in zwei Wochen alles weg ist. Für nächste Woche ist wärmeres Wetter angesagt. Allerdings ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann und was danach kommt...
Ihr könnt euch aber gerne auch spontan entscheiden. Ich habe den 30.April immer noch frei eingegeben (wir haben keinen Brückentag). Ich kann auch ein paar Fotos machen (heute und morgen geht leide nicht, da ich geschäftlich nach Italien muss). Dann könnt ihr euch selber entscheiden. Es hat übrigens auch auf dem Hausberg einige tolle Trails. Falls ihr also nicht Höhenmeter sammeln wollt und euch die 1000müM reichen, wird es wohl etwas schneefreies geben.

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Am Ostersonntag hat es übrigens bei uns geschneit...


----------



## scylla (18. April 2012)

ich hab's befürchtet.
wird wohl ne ganz spontane entscheidung wohin wir fahren und ob wir überhaupt wegfahren. in den regen/schnee zu fahren macht ja auch irgendwie keinen spaß und sinn.

es ist zum verzweifeln, den ersten teil vom winter war es noch so warm wie im frühjahr und jetzt sollte eigentlich frühjahr sein und es ist wie im winter 

eigentlich sollten wir mit dem winterpokal gerade weitermachen


----------



## Chrige (18. April 2012)

Ich wäre im Moment auch ein ziemlicher Punktelieferant , da mein erstes Rennen am 6.Mai ansteht (hoffentlich ohne Schnee). Ihr könnt ohne Problem spontan kommen. 
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2012)

Hallo ich....vorsichtig winke
bin pünktlich am Freitag morgen krank geworden (blödes Kranksein dieses Jahr) und zwar diesmal richtig, heut wieder im Büro gewesen und eigentlich gehts mir gut, nur meine Beine sind noch so schwer und waren es auch schon 2 Wochen vorher. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, 1 Woche Höhentraining und danach geht fast gar nichts mehr  seltsam...vielleicht werd ich am Freitag wieder Sport machen können/wollen.

Ostersonntag waren wir noch in der Pfalz, beim Ausladen hats geschneichelt, nachher gings eigentlich. Leider hatten wir uns diesmal keine gute Ecke ausgesucht und auch noch die Karte im Auto liegen lassen 

Chrige, ich wollt mich auch vorsichtig mal anmelden für ein evtl. spontanes 1.Mai auftauchen und vielleicht auch mit Schatzi....wenns Wetter mitmacht und es platzmäßig etc. möglich wär 

Vielleicht können wir uns doch noch beschnuppern - Grüßle


----------



## Chrige (19. April 2012)

Ich frage dann mal bei meinen Eltern nach. Sie sind momentan noch im Urlaub, kommen aber nächste Woche nach Hause. Im Normalfall ist dies kein Problem, da sie ein sehr grosses Haus mit 4 oder 5 Gästezimmern haben (ich muss mal nachschauen, wieviele Betten noch da stehen). Sie haben im Normalfall auch gerne Gäste und wenn die Tochter sich wiedereinmal blicken lässt, haben sie nichts dagegen . Ich habe auch eine ziemlich grosse Wohnung, aber leider nur Schlafplatz für ein bis zwei Besucher. Zudem muss mein Schatz am 30. und 1. arbeiten.
Falls ihr euch lieber in einer Jugendherberge einquartieren möchted, wäre hier noch ein Link: http://www.youthhostel.ch/de/hostels/zug/preise
Aber leider sind auch die Jugendherbergen bei uns nicht ganz günstig...
Ich frage also mal profisorisch bei meinen Eltern an und ihr könnt euch sponan entscheiden. Die einzige Bedingung wäre, dass niemand Angst vor einem Hund hat, da meine Eltern einen Schweizer Sennenhund haben, der doch ca. 50kg wiegt  aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb ist...
Die Schneesituation auf den Trails ist immernoch etwa die gleiche wie vor zwei Tagen. Allerdings bin ich überzeugt, dass wir gute Touren finden würden.
Wie gesagt, am 28. bin ich beschäftigt, da ich meiner Freundin beim Umzug helfe. Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag bin ich aber frei.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und Mausoline, gute Besserung!

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2012)

Danke,

bei uns wärs sowieso nur Mo/Di. wegen Konfirmation Sonntag.

Langsam gehts aufwärts mit mir, abers Wetter


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

@Mausoline
auch von mir gute Besserung!

@Chrige
du bist super! Danke!
Aber mach dir keinen großen Aufwand, bei uns wird's eh sehr kurzfristig mit der Entscheidung. Dieses Wochenende soll's ja nochmal richtig weit runter schneien  
Ich bin gerade nicht sicher, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt an dem WE wegzufahren, oder ob man sich nicht lieber mit einer Tasse heißen Tee hinter der Fensterscheibe verstecken sollte.
Im Zweifelsfall haben wir noch immer ein Plätzchen zum Schlafen entdeckt, wir haben da mittlerweile Übung drin kurz vor knapp eine Unterkunft klar zu machen


----------



## Chrige (20. April 2012)

Auch meine Eltern sind sich spontaner Besuch gewohnt. Als wir (mein Bruder und ich) Teenager waren, war fast jeden Sonntag ein oder mehrere spontane Gäste am Frühstückstisch. Jeder wusste, dass man bei uns übernachten kann, wenn der letzte Bus/Zug verpasst wurde . 

Die höheren Gipfel in meiner Umgebung werden bis in einer Woche nicht schneefrei werden. Heute war ein Foto von 1500müM in der Zeitung. Da liegt noch Tiefschnee .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (20. April 2012)

GrÃ¼Ãte euch,

ich hatte ein erstes VorstellungsgesprÃ¤ch am Montag. Eine Stunde war ich dort. Mir wurde der ganze Betrieb gezeigt. Heute am Freitag will Herr Schmid sich melden, dessen Lieblingswort Novum war. Soll heiÃen: es gÃ¤be auÃer mir keine Betonmischerfahrerin in der gesamten Region rund um Reutlingen und TÃ¼bingen. Vielleicht wÃ¤re ich sogar die erste in BW. Ich wÃ¼rde auch endlich einen Kiesbomber fahren, was ja mein ursprÃ¼nglicher Traumjob ist. 
Gestern bekam ich ein Angebot, bei einem Frauenkalenderprojekt mit zu machen. Ich habe mir fast einen abgelacht, aber es ist deren Ernst. 
"mit einer Bitte an Sie: Im Rahmen unseres Projekts âWir kÃ¶nnen
alles?!--  Frauen am Werkâ stellen wir mit MÃ¤dchen einen Fotokalender Ã¼ber
Frauen in ungewÃ¶hnlichen und/oder interessanten Berufen zusammen."
Ich bin in einem Frauenprojektehaus ehrenamtlich tÃ¤tig und so kamen die auf mich. Ich findÂ´s witzig und bin immer noch am Grinsen.

Ansonsten? Alles beim Alten. 

GrÃ¼Ãle an alle!


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

Hey Fie,
das sind ja mal tolle Neuigkeiten!
Freu mir einen Ast ab für dich 

Bei dem Kalender musst du unbedingt mitmachen!


----------



## Fie (20. April 2012)

ich grinse mir immer noch einen ab 

Wenn ich den Job bekomme, sage ich zu und werde zum Model ohne Heidi Klum. Ich brech runter


----------



## Chrige (20. April 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaa, unbedingt mitmachen!!!
Ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es mit dem neuen Job klappt .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2012)

jawoll Fie, mach das 

es geht doch aufwärts, viel viel Glück, dass der Job was wird 


und nochmals danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich krieg den Mist bloß nicht vom Nasen/Augenbereich weg 

solln wir lieber Skifahren gehn am 1.Mai


----------



## Chrige (21. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> solln wir lieber Skifahren gehn am 1.Mai


 
Können wir auch... Ist zwar alles schon im Keller verstaut, wäre aber schnell wieder bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. April 2012)

auch nmal wieder da!

Fie - das ist toll! Ich freu´ mich für Dich! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

Mausoline - bin auch seit 2 Wochen wieder am Schnupfen,Husten, Halsweh, Ohrenweh... hab 6 Tage Antibiotika geschluckt, jetzt gehts wieder so lala... morgen wieder zum ersten Mal seit zwei Wochen auf dem Rad! Meine Kondi und Kraft sind im Keller , und in 8 Wochen gehts auf große Tour....

Am kommenden WE sind wir am Bodensee... vielleicht geht ja am 1. Mai bei Chrige was zusammen?Ich hätte dann auch meinen Schatz dabei. Hab nur leider kein Internet am See... ich werd´Euch ne PN schicken.

Haltet die Ohren steif, gute Besserung - ab Mittwoch soll der Frühsommer kommen! Freu!

Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .....Mausoline - bin auch seit 2 Wochen wieder am Schnupfen,Husten, Halsweh, Ohrenweh... hab 6 Tage Antibiotika geschluckt, jetzt gehts wieder so lala... morgen wieder zum ersten Mal seit zwei Wochen auf dem Rad! Meine Kondi und Kraft sind im Keller , ....



Dann sind wir ja alle so ziemlich gleich gut drauf 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Chrige (21. April 2012)

Und ich liege seit gestern flach. Nichts schlimmes, nur mein Magen macht nicht mehr ganz mit. Ich finde es einfach ärgerlich, da heute perfektes Bikewetter war und morgen eine Tagestour mit unserem Biketreff geplant war.
Gute Besserung euch allen!


----------



## scylla (21. April 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Und ich liege seit gestern flach. Nichts schlimmes, nur mein Magen macht nicht mehr ganz mit. Ich finde es einfach ärgerlich, da heute perfektes Bikewetter war und morgen eine Tagestour mit unserem Biketreff geplant war.
> Gute Besserung euch allen!



Was ist denn nu schon wieder los?
Meinen Schatz hat's heute bzw. gestern nacht schon auch erwischt mit dem Magen, und andere Bekannte auch. Grassiert da wieder was? Wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich das auch habe. Bisher hat's mein Schatz noch immer geschafft, solche Sachen weiter zu reichen.

Bis 1. Mai sollten aber hoffentlich alle wieder halbwegs fit sein!? Na wenigstens hab ich so eine Chance, hinten dran zu bleiben, wenn wir es tatsächlich gemeinsam auf Tour schaffen sollten...

Gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## Fie (22. April 2012)

Das mit 1. Mai funktioniert bei mir absolut nicht, denn am Samstag morgen um 3 rief mich meine Tochter an. Sie hat mein Auto zerlegt. Ihr ist der Reifen geplatzt und knallte, weil das Fahrzeug nicht mehr lenkbar war, gegen einen Bordstein. Bis jetzt sah ich nur, dass der Querlenker völlig verbogen ist. Die hintere Felge bekam auch einen Schlag ab. 5 Leute saßen drin und es ist, Gott sei Dank niemandem etwas passiert. Und ich bin froh, dass es nicht auf einer Schnellstaße oder Ähnlichem passiert ist. Das hätte ganz schlimm ausgehen können. Nun warte ich auf den Anruf meines Cousins um zu erfahren, ob mein Audi noch zu retten ist, oder es sich nicht mehr lohnt. 
Bei der Fahrt zu meiner Werkstatt, habe ich quasi ein Stellenangebot vom Abschleppdienst bekommen. Die suchen immer gute Leute. Da werde ich nächste Woche mal vorbei schauen. Ist in Tübingen und gut mit dem Bike zu erreichen.
Morgen habe ich einen Nachsorgetermin in der Augenklinik. 
Herr Schmid hat sich leider am Freitag nicht bei mir gemeldet. So harre ich grad der Dinge


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2012)

Na zum Glück ist da wirklich nicht mehr passiert - ein Alptraum 

Ich hatte mir schon ein bißchen Gedanken gemacht, ob wir dich noch ins Auto reinbringen, aber weil wir die Räder auch im Kombi transportieren, reichts so nicht. Dafür klappts bestimmt aber mit nem Job 

Chrige Gute Besserung und Scylla halt dich halt ein bißchen fern


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2012)

seit gestern wieder krank - Halsschmerzen und Kopf/Augenbereich


----------



## Chrige (24. April 2012)

Nein, gute Besserung!!! 
Heute hat der eine Biketreff wieder angefangen, der direkt bei mir um die Ecke startet und leider nur im Sommer stattfindet. Wir waren zwar nur zu dritt, aber es war einfach lustig mit diesen zwei Jungs. Da wir alle drei den ganzen Winter gefahren waren und somit einigermassen Kondition haben, wurde aus der "kurzen Tour" eine 2h20min-Tour. Tja, jetzt bin ich ziemlich kaputt, da ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht 100% fit war nach meiner Magen-Darm-Geschichte und mich somit etwas übernommen habe.
Ach ja, meine neuen Bikekleider wurden das erste mal so richtig eingesaut.
Und...äh...ja, es war a...kalt. Vom Berg oben hatte ich eine gute Aussicht und habe die Trails auf den gegenüberliegenden Bergen angeschaut. Im Moment liegt Schnee ab ca. 1200müM. Da es aber am Freitag 26 °C werden soll, denke ich, dass die meisten Trails bis nächste Woche schneefrei sein sollten.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2012)

Danke ,war gestern abend noch bei der Homöopathin, war ein Volltreffer. Symptome im Kopf/Hals sind weg. Wollt heut dann vorsichtig die Walkingrunde machen, hab die aber gleich abgekürzt, da meine Beine soooo schwer waren 
Muss mich zügeln und langsam machen  also warten wirs ab obs bei mir auch aufwärts geht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Mai 2012)

Kurzes Lebenszeichen, bevor es morgen für eine Woche an den Gardasee geht ...

Chrige, Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem ersten Rennen! 
Und Mausoline ist hoffentlich wieder genesen.

Wir waren über das lange WE dann doch nicht am Bodensee - haben zuhause ein paar Runden gedreht. Durch die vielen Krankheitsausfälle in diessem Jahr fühle ich mich gar nicht fit, hab beim Atmen Schmerzen im Brustkorb. Das ist lästig.

Jetzt hoffe ich auf gutes Wetter am Gardasee und dass wir alle Touren die wir uns vorgenommen haben auch fahren (können).

 Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2012)

Da ist aber auch nicht damit zu spaßen, warst du beim Arzt? Ich bin noch total verschleimt und der Mund/Rachenraum ist auch noch empfindlich und meine Tochter liegt diese Woche auch schon wieder 

Auf jeden Fall euch ne super Gardawoche 

Wir sind Sa. den südlichen Teil des Sagenwegs und Di. 1.Mai um Annweiler ne super Trailrunde gefahren. Fazit: 1.Mai kein Problem, den Hauptfestpunkt Hohenberg haben wir erst nachmittags angefahren und haben da zum Abschluß eine wunderschöne Abfahrt gehabt. Berghoch wars sehr sehr mühsam....aber so langsam wirds besser. 
Jetzt fahr ich erst mal zu meinem Händler, meine Sattelstütze rutscht von alleine runter und ausfahren geht auch nicht. Ich hab immer gedacht, es liegt an den kalten Temperaturen im Winter, dass die nicht richtig wieder ausfährt.

Machts gut, viele Grüße


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Lahmschnecke,

wünsch dir viel Spaß, gute Trails und tolles Wetter am Gardasee! 
Bleib oder werd Gesund!

@Mausoline
auch dir gute Besserung! Dieses Jahr scheint wohl echt der Wurm drin zu sein... so viele Kranke seit dem Winter... 
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal wirklich ganz auskurieren und dabei nichts sportliches tun, auch wenn's momentan echt schwer fällt. 

Das Theater mit der Remote Sattelstütze kenn ich. Deswegen hab ich's auch wieder aufgegeben und bin wieder auf normale Stützen umgestiegen. Meine Kindshock kam mir schon zweimal im Trail hoch, einmal bin ich deswegen geflogen... die Kindshock von einem Kollegen ging dafür von selbst runter und kam nie mehr hoch, kurz nach der Reparatur nochmal dasselbe... und die Speci Command Post hat arges Seitenspiel und hat sich auch schon von selbst abgesenkt. Die Reverb scheint, was man so hört, einigermaßen zu funktionieren. 
Viel Erfolg beim Händler!


----------



## Chrige (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen kränklichen gute Besserung. Ich bin also am Samstag nur eine kurze Tour gefahren. Es hat mich fast weggeweht, der Sturm war so stark. Am Sonntag war ich dann nur kurz mit meinem Stadtvelo unterwegs. Montag dann das schöne Wetter am See bei einem Cappuccino und Tiramisu genossen und Dienstag mit zwei Freundinnen auf eine gemütliche Tour. Es war NIEMAND auf den Wegen. Das war sogar für mich überraschend. Wir haben nur eine Spaziergängerin mit Hund gekreuzt. 
Ich habe zudem festgestellt, wieviel regelmässiges Training wirklich ausmacht. Vor drei Jahren waren die eine Freundin und ich praktisch gleich fit. Am Dienstag hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich stehen blieb. So langsam bin ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen. War aber ganz ok, da ich mich diese Woche vor dem Rennen ja nicht überanstrengen soll. Am Mittwoch habe ich dann das Rad mit dem Auto zur Arbeit mitgenommen und bin dann damit nachhause gefahren. Es war einfach toll. 43km und 911hm, gemütliche Anstiege, kurze Bissige Anstiege, tolle Flow- und Treppentrails eine Seeüberfahrt mit der Fähre... Eigentlich hätte ich ja schon einen schönen Arbeitsweg. Muss ich wohl dieses Jahr öfters machen.
Nun heisst es alles bereit machen für den Sonntag. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht regnet. Nicht dass das Rennen technisch schwierig wäre, aber es gurkt mich einfach an, im Regen zu fahren. Ich werde dann berichten. 
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weekend.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

Viel Erfolg! ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2012)

Wünsch dir auch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg und kein Regen 

So, die Sattelstütze ist schon eingeschickt, funktioniert hat sie dann beim Händler gar nicht mehr. Er selber fährt auch eine und hat keine Probleme damit...liegt das vielleicht an unserer Gewichtsklasse


----------



## Chrige (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank fürs Daumendrücken . Mir ist es super gelaufen. Das Wetter war zwar nicht so toll. Am Anfang hatte es nicht geregnet, aber etwa ab Rennhälfte begann es. Es war mein erstes Rennen im Regen und ich habe gemerkt, dass es für mich sogar ein Vorteil ist. Da die meisten Frauen etwas vorsichtiger fahren als ich, habe ich bei rutschigen und schlammigen Verhältnissen einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen.
Nun zum Rennen. Ich teilte meine Kräfte genau richtig ein. Die erste Hälfte ging praktisch nur bergauf (teilweise steil). Da liess ich mich von niemandem hetzen und bin einfach mein eigenes Tempo gefahren. Ab Rennmitte konnte ich dann noch angreifen und einige überholen. Zudem tauchte bei Rennmitte eine der wenigen anderen Frauen gefährlich nahe hinter mir auf. Die Tempoverschärfung von meiner Seite konnte sie dann aber nicht mitgehen . Auf einer kurzen Strecke mit fast knietiefem Schlamm konnte ich dann eine andere Frau auch noch überholen. Am Schluss fuhr ich nur noch gegen die Uhr, da ich 15 Minuten schneller sein wollte als letztes Jahr. Im Ziel hatte es dann zu 17 Minuten Zeitverbesserung gereicht und zum 4. Platz. Die dritte war 13 Minuten schneller wie ich . Da aber die besten 5 bei der Siegerehrung geehrt wurden, kriegte ich dann 20.- CHF Preisgeld aus den Händen des besten Schweizer Fechters (weitere Erkenntnis vom Tag: auch Fechter machen keine schlechte Figur )
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle auch ein schönes Wochenende. Heute ist dann bei mir Bikeputzen und etwas Regeneration angesagt.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Fie 

wie gehts dir?


Das Wetter am Wochenende war ja dermaßen blöd. Wetterbericht sagte nachmittags trockener an und weniger Niederschlag und was war 

Grüße an alle


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

erst Mal ein großes "Gratuliere" an Chrige , tolle Leistung! Lag wohl an den netten Mitstreiterinnen im WP  ... nee, ehrlich, chapeau!

Ich melde mich vom Gardasee zurück - 6 Tage Biken nonstop ... oh, zweimal nur "halbe" Tage... Gestern um 10.30 h in Riva 29,5 Grad, 5 Stunden später bei uns 7,5 Grad... brrrr, ich friere...
Wir hatten gutes WARMES Wetter, sind schöne Touren und gute Höhenmeter gefahren... waren abends doch ziemlich fertig, aber am nächsten Tag gings dann doch wieder. Gutes Training für unseren Alpencross, auch für den Popo! Und immer brav mit Rucksack gefahren. Jetzt heißt es Kondi halten. Aber ich bin guter Dinge dass ich diesen - meinen 1.! - AX schaffen werde. 
Mausoline, kennst Du die Montozzo-Scharte? 
Übrigens bin ich ja mit Halsschmerzen und Brustschmerzen losgefahren - hab 3 Tage lang Ibuprofen eingeworfen, dann war alles wieder gut. Die Erkältung habe ich wohl "rausgeschwitzt". Fühle mich erstmals seit langem wieder fit!

Euch eine gute (kurze) Woche! Laßt mal wieder was von Euch hören. Das gilt auch für Fie!

Grüße!

Remote Sattelstütze: Fahre nun seit einem Jahr die Speci Remote - anfangs ging sie nur runter wenn ich wie wild auf dem Sattel rumgehopst bin, und beim hochfahren hat sie mich gen Himmel katapultiert - aber sie wurde neu eingestellt, und nun funktioniert sie wie geschmiert. Spiel hat sie keines, allerdings fahre ich auch nicht so extreme Trails wie Scylla  Bin soweit zufrieden, sie taugt mir und hat am Gardasee wieder gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Lahmschnecke,

schön, dass es so schöön war am Gardasee.
Wo führt denn eure Tour hin? Unsere Montozzo war 2006 schon, da wars noch nicht so mit Technik. Ehrwald-Dirstentritkreuz-Fimberpass-Uina-ValMora-LagoFraele-GaviaPass-Montozzo-Dimaro-Madonna-Bregn de L´Ors-Gardasee. Ich wollte damals nur einen halben Tag fahren zur Erholung und waren mittags schon oben. Das war so langweilig und kalt abends und Essen gabs auch erst nach 20Uhr...nie wieder nur halbe tage fahren 

Für Dich

Auffahrt zum Refugio Bozzi












Schiebeweg zur Montozzo-Scharte








Trail nach der Scharte












ab da wars zum großen Teil mit unseren Fahrkünsten vorbei, auch weils weiter unten ziemlich nass noch war - damals 




Breign de l´ors - schieben



Strand



und Abfahrt




Meine Sattelstütze hätt ich am Freitag so gebrauchen können, das ärgert 

Grüße an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

Mausoline, da hast du mal wieder schnell ein paar Traumbilder gepostet 
Wenn doch nur schon die Gipfel schneefrei wÃ¤ren in den Alpen...

wegen deiner SattelstÃ¼tze:
Hast du noch eine alte ganz dÃ¼nne StÃ¼tze mit 27.2 mm oder so Ã¤hnlich? Dann kÃ¶nntest du dir eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse besorgen (so ca. 10-15â¬) und die Ã¼bergangsweise montieren, bis du deine RemotestÃ¼tze zurÃ¼ck hast. Hat dann zwar keine automatische Absenkung, aber wenigstens geht sie Ã¼berhaupt abzusenken. So hab ich's beim schlampert ausgeriebenen Sitzrohr von meinem Hardtail auch gelÃ¶st.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2012)

....und wenn das Wetter am langen Wochenende besser angesagt wär 

Wir wollen mit unserer DAV-Gruppe zum Klettern, aber Lago Maggiore ist Regen und Schnee und im Norden ists bis jetzt noch auf 1000/1500m zu kalt  angesagt.

Sattelstütze - Ich muss mal gucken, hab aber nicht so´n großes Materiallager. Bin mitm Bike nicht so die Bastlerin, weil ich noch so viel andere schööne Sachen mach 

Die Freitag-Tour war wirklich obergenial (am Wochenende nicht zu empfehlen) grundsätzlich super flowig, hauptsächlich in den Bereichen der Felsen technisch anspruchsvoller...und die gabs massig  und durch das auf und Ab...da hab ich die Stütze arg vermisst


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Mai 2012)

Mausoline, Danke für die Bilder. Wir haben uns mittlerweile ein Video angesehen. Da wurde auch bergab geschoben (das steile Stück bis zum See), ist ja per se nicht tragisch. Wir fahren ähnlich wie Ihr, auch ab Ehrwald, gehen aber über den Costainas (Uina ein ander Mal vom Vinschgau aus). Je nach Wetter und noch vorhandenen Körnchen wollten wir statt Tonale die Montozzo einbauen; da wir aber auch unbedingt über den Begn´ Ors wollen ist mir die Etappe von Pezzo über Montozzo bis Madonna viel zu lang. Da werden wir dann wohl irgendwo dazwischen übernachten. Wir halten es uns offen. Sind halt doch beide nicht mehr die Jüngsten...

Gestern haben wir unsere Feierabend-Runde nach 40 Minuten abgebrochen, weil uns einfach kalt war (trotz langer Winterhose!); sind dann zum Italiener... ob das so überhaupt was wird mit dem AX  ?

Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Mai 2012)

Wir haben damals im Rifugio aufm GaviaPass übernachtet und sind ca. 12.30Uhr im Rif.Bozzi gewesen, 25km (ca. 12km Pass runter) und 960hm. der Großteil ist fahrbar,  kurz zwischendrin und oben zu steil oder schottrig (für mich). 
Nächster Tag Rif. Bozzi über Dimaro nach Madonna, ca. 55km und ca 1100hm.
Zum Pass hochschieben, ca. 20min, bis zum See ca. 2 Stdn. Übernachtung im Arnica in Madonna.

Seufz....die Erinnerungen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Mai 2012)

Wir wollten in Pezzo übernachten, dann wird die Etappe über Montozzo bis Madonna zu lang (für mich). Aber da wir nur zu Zweit sind, sind wir ja flexibel. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es 2006 auch noch "ruhiger" war auf dieser Strecke. Derzeit habe ich den Eindruck, dass man wohl unterwegs "im Stau steht" und die Quartiere schon längst von Touranbietern mit geführten Touren gebucht sind. Allein Herr Albrecht fährt ja schon jede Woche im Rudel diese Route. Aber schau´ mer mal... 

Danke für die Infos mit Schiebezeiten - ich denke meine werden genau so sein...

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....und wenn das Wetter am langen Wochenende besser angesagt wär
> 
> Wir wollen mit unserer DAV-Gruppe zum Klettern, aber Lago Maggiore ist Regen und Schnee und im Norden ists bis jetzt noch auf 1000/1500m zu kalt angesagt.


 
Kalt???  Ok, heute ist es kalt hier, aber ab morgen sollte es schon besser sein. Es sollte bis 25 °C werden hier in der Schweiz. Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, morgen eine längere Tour zu fahren. Am Freitag wird's nochmals eine kürzere Tour und am Samstag bin ich dann an einer Hochzeit.
Es gibt auch einige schneefreie Alpengipfel hier in der Schweiz. Heute ist allerdings Schnee runter bis 700müM angesagt. Falls es aber keinen Niederschlag gibt, werden die Alpengipfel auch schneefrei bleiben.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Mai 2012)

Echt? 25 Grad?? 
Da packt mich der blanke Neid... viel Spaß bei der Tour morgen. Wir wollen auch ne längere Runde drehen - aber derzeit ist es windig und kalt und eklig...brrr...

Viel Spaß Euch allen morgen am Feiertag!

Winke!


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich korrigiere gleich ein bisschen. Heute hat es bis auf 600m runter geschneit.  Zum Glück ist auf meinem Hausberg nichts liegen geblieben. Die Rigi und der Pilatus, die ich beide von mir zuhause aus sehe, sind schon wieder bis halb runter weiss . Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass dies lange liegen bleiben wird, da am Samstag wirklich 25°C angesagt sind. Morgen sollte es in der Früh nochmals richtig kalt sein (um 0°C) Doch am Nachmittag sollte das Thermometer bis 16°C ansteigen und keine Wolken am Himmel haben. Da ich ja den ganzen Tag Zeit habe, werde ich wohl erst gegen Mittag los. Ich denke, dass ich die geplante Tour in 4-5 Stunden schaffen sollte. Nun ja, in einer Woche geht's für eine Woche ab in den Süden. Da kann ich dann Sonne tanken (ca. 30°C werden dort erwartet).

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Urlaubstag morgen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2012)

Bei uns hats letzte Nacht auch bis auf 500/600 herabgeschneit 
Gestern war die Lage noch so, Regen im Tessin und im Norden 12-15 Grad z.B. in Reutte. Klettern im Regen oder dann bei 10 Grad und bewölkt auf 1000 oder 1500.....geht gar nicht.

Jetzt wird aber nochmal geguckt 

Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass ich letztes Jahr um die Zeit schon doppelt soviele km gefahren war  wie heuer und wir wollen unsere Tour diesmal 4 Wochen früher fahren....oje...und außerdem haben wir noch nix zusammengestellt  das wird mal was werden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Mai 2012)

Morgähn Mausoline,

wo soll´s denn hingehen dieses Jahr?

Heute hier Sonne, aber brrrrrrrrrr... frostig!

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Mausoline (17. Mai 2012)

Puh, wir haben noch nix geplant.
Ursprünglich wollten wir dieses Jahr mit einigen von unserer Clique einen AX fahren, passt aber terminlich gar nicht...und sonst, wenn man so trailverwöhnt ist  hmm es soll wieder was besonderes sein......so langsam wirds aber wirklich Zeit.

Plant ihr eure Tour selber oder macht ihr sie geführt?


----------



## Chrige (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
gestern bin ich also auf Tour gegangen. Bei uns war das Wetter ziemlich perfekt (Sonnenschein pur und ca. 16 °C). Hätte eigentlich eine super Tour werden können... hätte...
Ich wollte eine der beiden Gigathlonstrecken, die ich Ende Juni bewältigen muss, abfahren. Geplant also 55km und 1600hm. Das erste Problem war, dass ich mich entscheiden musste, das Auto am Start oder am Ziel abzustellen. Hatte mich dann für das Ziel entschieden, was sich im Nachhinein als Fehler entpuppt hat (dazu aber später). Ok, zuerst also schon mal ca. 17km zum Start runtergerollt. Dann kam der Aufstieg, 1000hm an einem Stück. Am Anfang ging es noch ziemlich gut, dann wurde es aber immer steiler, so dass langsam sogar bei meinem Racefully das Vorderrad hochkam. Am Schluss ging es sogar noch einen Singletrail hoch, der aber nicht so schlimm war. Die Aussicht in die Alpen war aber phänomenal. Oben angekommen hatte ich dann ein Hoch und freute mich auf das weitere auf und ab. Leider habe ich ein paar Minuten später eine Abzweigung verpasst und bin einige Höhenmeter weiter runter. Ich merkte es ziemlich schnell und suchte einen weiteren Weg, der mich wieder auf meinen Weg bringen sollte. Ich fand dann den Weg auch, welcher aber bestimmt seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt worden war. Er war komplett zugewachsen. Nun ja, ich kämpfte mich durch das Dickicht (wobei mir plötzlich in den Sinn kam, dass vor ein paar Wochen hier in der Nähe ein Panther gesichtet wurde ). Inzwischen war mein GPS ausgefallen, so dass ich einfach die ungefähre Richtung einschlagen konnte. Bald kam ich wieder auf die Strasse. Ich hatte noch in Erinnerung in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Also weiter rauf und bald kam ich auf eine markierte Bikestrecke (GPS ging immer noch nicht). Ich folgte also der markierten Bikestrecke. Ein super schöner, technisch ziemlich schwierigen Singletrail runter und dann leider wieder viele Höhenmeter auf der Strasse hoch. Inzwischen hatte sich wie mein GPS auch meine Motivation verlassen. Ich nahm mir fest vor, bei der nächsten Möglichkeit das Ganze abzubrechen. Leider kam die nicht so bald. Also oben angekommen, ging es wieder runter (immer schön den Schildern nach, da die mich eigenlich an den richtigen Ort bringen sollten). Der nächste Aufstieg war in einem Bachbett!!! Leider hatte es erst gerade geregnet oder geschneit, so dass dieser ziemlich versumpft war. Als ich mich dann wieder aufs Bike setzte, blieb dieses stecken und ich landete mit dem ganzen Körper im Schlammsee. Ich war von Kopf bis Fuss nass und voller Schlamm. Kurz danach, sah ich in die Ebene runter, wo mein Auto stand. Es ging auch ein Wanderweg runter. Nachdem ich die nassen Handschuhe ausgezogen hatte, machte ich mich auf den Weg (Strecke also abgebrochen). Der Trail runter war dann wieder ziemlich technisch und steil, so dass es eigentlich Spass machte, ich mir aber irgendwann Sorgen um meine Bremsen machte. Als ich dann fast unten war, fand ich die Performance von meinem Bike etwas seltsam. Ein Blick nach unten bestätigte dies: Plattfuss!!! Ok, Schlauch wechseln und weiter (ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, wo ich war). Habe einige Wanderer gefragt, wo der nächste Bahnhof wäre. Im schlimmsten Fall wäre er zu Fuss machbar gewesen. Unten in der Stadt angekommen, merkte ich, dass ich ja am Start der Gigathlon Strecke war, mein Auto aber am Ziel stand. Also hiess es, wieder 17km zurück diesmal leider mit Gegenwind. Irgendwann kam ich dann doch noch beim Auto an und war einfach froh, nach Hause fahren zu können (ach ja, mein GPS hat sich in dem Moment zurück gemeldet).

Fazit der Tour gestern: Wäre tolles Material gewesen für eine Komödie, falls auch im Sport schlechte Hauptprobe gute Aufführung gilt, gewinne ich den Gigathlon. Und von jetzt an, das Kartenmaterial zur Sicherheit immer auch noch auf Papier dabei haben.

Ach ja, ich hätte wahrscheinlich nicht viel länger gebraucht, wäre ich die Strecke einfach fertig gefahren. Insgesamt waren es also 70km und 1450hm.

Heute ist nun Regeneration angesagt.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

Oh Mann, das hört sich echt tragikomisch an 
Nicht funktionierendes GPS und fehlende Karte ist irgendwie blöd in unbekanntem Terrain. Ich glaub, ich hätte mir spätestens in der Stadt ein Taxi gerufen und mich zurück shutteln lassen 

Verpatzte Generalprobe - 1A Rennen? 
Ich drück die Daumen, dass das Motto stimmt!

Wir haben uns über Himmelfahrt in den Vogesen rumgetrieben. Schlammlöcher, Neuschnee und nasse Füße hatten wir auch, aber alles halb so schlimm. Tat dem Spaß keinen Abbruch. 
Pausenclown mit Trailfood... jetzt hab ich endlich auch harte Eier (Größe L)


----------



## Mausoline (21. Mai 2012)

@chrige

na erholt? da kann dich aber nächstens nix mehr schocken  

Ich brauch auch erst mal Regeneration. Donnerstag Homerunde biken, Freitag klettern, Samstag wieder ne top Pfalztrail und Einkehrrunde und gestern für uns neues Klettergebiet bei Freiburg erkundet und leider zu einem Kletterunfall dazugekommen, das war nicht schön


----------



## Chrige (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, danke, ich habe mich erholt. Werde heute allerdings wahrscheinlich nur ins Studio, da es zwischendurch sintflutartig regnet. Der Niederschlagsradar ist nicht gerade vielversprechend.
Ach ja, hatte unten in der Stadt kurz überlegt, mit dem Zug zurückzufahren. Aber ihr kennt das bestimmt: Ach, diese 17km werde ich jetzt auch noch schaffen...

Gruss und allen eine schöne Woche,

Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Mai 2012)

chrige - hihi, kenn ich, steh auch immer mal wieder im Wald und alle Wege sind weg... aber letztlich hattest Du doch eine coole Tour, oder? Liest sich zumindest gut! Kilometer-mäßig kann ich mithalten (72km), aber wir hatten nur etwas über 1000 hm. Schwäbische Alb, wirklich schön! War ne Tour aus einem 16 Jahre alten Bikeführer... das kommt nem ausgefallenen GPS schon sehr nahe . 

mausoline, wir fahren selbstgeplant nach einer Tour (mit kleinen Abwandlungen) hier aus dem Forum, nur wir zwei... ein Paar, zwei Bikes, zwei Rucksäcke... ich schiebe schon so langsam Panik, freu mich aber auch... ob 1.000 km und ca. 12.000 hm (vielleicht auch etwas mehr)reichen als Vorbereitung?

Winke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Juni 2012)

mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen...
Ich wollte mal fragen ob Chriges Gigathlon schon war und wenn ja wie es lief??
Mausoline und Scylla habe ich schon im Nachbartread bewundert - schöne Bilder! 
Bei uns wird es am Sonntag ernst... fahre jede Nacht bereits 3 x über die Alpen und bin nur noch aufgeregt! Das Wetter ist gut vorhergesagt, die Gewitterneigung werde ich genau im Auge behalten - sie stellt wettertechnisch unser größtes Problem dar.
Unser Trainings-Minimalziel haben wir überschritten, allerdings saß ich die letzten 10 Tage nicht mehr auf dem Rad. Einfach keinen Nerv mehr zum radeln (ja, Scylla, ich weiß, das geht gar nicht... ) Es wird Zeit dass es losgeht, sonst ist Kondi und Kraft wieder weg...
Werde dann ausführlich von unserer "Lahmschnecken-Tour" berichten...
Winke und Grüße!


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Lahmschnecke,
"Sonntag geht's los"... das hört sich doch mal gut an! Wird bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis! 
Die Alpen sind einfach immer wieder wunderschön. 
Mach dich nicht verrückt, das schaffst du mit Links 

Viel Spaß und ich drück die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält. Sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus in der Vorhersage.
Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## Chrige (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, freue mich auch schon auf den Bericht. Mach dir keine Gedanken! Was glaubst du, wie ich nervös war, bevor ich in den Himalaya flog! Vor allem kannte ich die meisten nicht und wusste nicht, wie die drauf waren. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.
Mein Gigathlon geht morgen in zwei Wochen los. Ich hoffe, dass ich in Form bin. Die Blessuren von meinem Sturz vor einer Woche sind praktisch verheilt. Da hatte ich 1000 Schutzengel, da ich in einer Abfahrt mit 40-50 km/h abflog. Die Schürfungen und blaue Flecken sind praktisch weg. Die linke Schulter schmerzt bei gewissen Bewegungen noch ein bisschen (aber nicht auf dem Bike ).
Die Strecken kann ich nicht mehr abfahren. Werde mich überraschen lassen. Habe ich euch schon gesagt, dass von der Strecke, die ich Mitte Mai abgefahren bin nur 1-2 km nun am Gigathlon gefahren werden. Der Rest wurde komplett geändert. Tja, ich werde sehen, wie es mir ergehen wird. Ich fühle mich im Moment nicht so in Form, denke aber, dass die dank meines Trainings nicht so schlecht sein kann. Leider habe ich mein Ziel, noch etwas Gewicht abzulegen komplett verfehlt. Ich traue nicht einmal, auf die Waage zu stehen.

Ich werde dann vom Gigathlon berichten.
Heute Abend gehe ich nun wieder aufs Bike. Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Rest der Woche und dann ein schönes Wochenende. Und dir Lahmschnecke einen wundervollen Alpencross!!!

Gruss aus der sommerlichen Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2012)

Was  am Sonntag gehts schon los.

Na dann  toi toi toi "spuck" gutes Wetter, gutes Essen, keinen Defekt und keinen Sturz und ganz viel Genuss.

Noch ein paar kleine Tipps, weil doch noch viel Schnee liegt im Norden.
Alternativrouten/möglichkeiten bereithalten, Tel-Nummern von Tourist-Büros oder Hütten mitnehmen zum von unterwegs telefonieren.Falls ihr über Schneefelder gehen müßt, vorsichtig gehen und wenn möglich mit Hacke oder Spitze in den Schnee reinhauen.Wegen Gewittern frühmorgens los und bis ca. 16Uhr ankommen, evtl. Tagestour abbrechen oder Richtung Tal fahren. Rucksack sollte nicht mehr als 7kg haben....sonst noch was, grübel, Mama fällt grad nix mehr ein,

ausser viel viel Spaß, kommt gesund wieder und bringt viele schöne Bilder mit 

Ich feiere derweil nächste Woche nen runden, mit dem ich mich noch nicht so anfreunden kann


----------



## Chrige (15. Juni 2012)

Ja, das mit den Alternativrouten ist wichtig. Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es auf deiner Route ausschaut. Bei uns hat es in der letzten Woche heftig geregnet mit Überschwemmungen etc. Gestern Abend haben wir dann festgestellt, dass viele Trails weggeschwemmt wurden oder nicht mehr passierbar sind. Somit mussten wir etwa dreimal eine Alternativroute einschlagen. Ach ja und weil ich meine Schürfungen am linken Ellbogen nicht so ästhetisch fand, hab ich sie ausgeglichen und am rechten auch noch eine geholt (so ist es wenigstens symetrisch ). War das übliche Problem: Man kennt einen Trail in- und auswendig und ist nicht mehr so konzentriert. Dass der Trail dann wegen dem vielen Regen auch schmaler geworden war, habe ich leider zu spät gemerkt, als man Bike schon Richtung reissender Wildbach rutschte und ich auf dem Weg zum liegen kam. 
Mausoline: Lass dich trotzdem feiern! Ich feiere auch immer zum x. mal den 29. Geburtstag...

Gruss und allen ein schönes Wochenende,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2012)

@Chrige
Oh, dass das bei euch so schlimm war mit dem ganzen Regen, dass es ganze Wege "weggespült" hat... ... heftig!
Hoffentlich wird das nicht schon wieder so ein Schmuddel-Sommer wie die letzten beiden Jahre 
Wie wär's mal mit Protektoren?  Gute Besserung für die ganzen alten und neuen Blessuren!
Dass du nicht in Form bist, kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen... hast doch schon ein Rennen erfolgreich absolviert dieses Jahr! Viel Erfolg beim Gigathlon! Wirst schon durchkommen, auch ohne Streckenbesichtigung 

@Mausoline
ich dachte, man ist immer nur so alt, wie man sich fühlt? 
Dann feierst du halt deinen 20. 
Lass krachen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Juni 2012)

@mausoline: Danke, Mama! Habe mir Ausweich-Unterkünfte, Notrufnummern und Wetterauskünfte herausgesucht und ins Handy gespeichert sowie aufgeschrieben. Wegen der Gewitterneigung möchte ich jeden Tag eine persönliche Wetterberatung einholen, auch wenns vom Handy Geld kostet. Kenne ich aus der Fliegerei.
Mein Rucksack wiegt 5,1 Kilo.
Fimberpass fahren wir nicht (Schnee), Costainas soll bereits schneefrei sein und am Gavia ist die Strasse schneefrei. Der Wetterbericht verspricht warmes Wetter... nur ich bin mit den Nerven fix und alle...
Ansonsten wie Scylla meint: lass es krachen! Ist doch bloß so ne doofe Zahl.
@chrige: Ich werde an Dich denken und Dir die Daumen drücken! Und *muttimodusan* Scylla hat schon wieder recht: Bei Deinem Fahrstil solltest Du über Protektoren nachdenken .*muttimodusaus* 

Ich danke für die guten Wünsche, hoffe das Beste und werde berichten!

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2012)

das Nervenflattern wird schnell genug weggehen, glaub mir 
Ich war vor meinem ersten Alpen ... äh... PyrenäenX auch furchtbar nervös ob das alles klappt und ob ich das schaffe, so als unerfahrener Flachland-Noob. Aber wenn man dann erst mal die ersten km gefahren ist konzentriert man sich nur noch maximal auf die nächsten 5km vor einem, und alles andere wird nebensächlich. Das ist das Schöne daran... man kann alles andere aussschalten und denkt nur noch ans Hier und Jetzt. 
Du bist doch anscheinend gut vorbereitet, alles ist geplant, jetzt kannst du ja nochmal die Beine hochlegen und dich vor-freuen. Wird sicher schön!

Macht ihr Hüttenübernachtungen oder "Luxus" im Tal?
5.1kg Rucksack  das nenne ich mal sehr durchdacht gepackt. Hab ich nicht geschafft, meiner war ohne Trinkblase schon min ein kg schwerer!
Knipskiste nicht vergessen... Wir wollen Bilder!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2012)

Supi, alles gut geplant 

da brauchst du keineswegs nervös sein
...und mir fällt doch noch was ein  
Nicht versuchen alle Steigungen fahren zu wollen! Du willst mehrere Tage fahren und musst dir die Kräfte einteilen, deshalb überleg in den ersten Tagen, ob du 14,16,18%-Steigungen durchfahren willst.

@ an alle
Das mit dem Fühlen ist das Problem, ich fühl mich viel jünger, aber der Körper macht mir da immer nen Strich durch die Rechnung  Hab mir jetzt noch ein Zusatzmotto besorgt "Lieber alt werden als jung sterben" und ich lass es auch krachen und hab über 60 liebe Leute eingeladen




und wer sonst noch kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (15. Juni 2012)

Ja, das mit den Schonern habe ich mir gestern echt auch mal überlegt . Ich denke allerdings Kopf bei der Sache haben wäre auch eine Lösung. Beide Stürze waren auf dem Nachhauseweg. Auf den schwierigen Trails stürze ich sehr selten. 
Der Junior unserer Gruppe musste ich übrigens aus den Brennesseln ziehen. Da er da reinfiel. Er hat es aber auch mit Humor genommen.

So, muss hier noch ein bisschen was machen.

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Lahmschnecke, viel Spass beim Radeln und Mausoline viel Spass beim Feiern (kenne das mit jünger fühlen als man wirklich ist).


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2012)

@Mausoline
wenn du Sonntag Lust auf eine Odenwald-Tour hast, guck mal nebenan in den Ladies im Taunus/Spessart/Odenwald Thread...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2012)

Danke 

hatten leider zuviel zu tun.
Vielleicht kommen wir nächstes Wochenende dazu wieder wegzufahren 

Hab aber deinen Link an Silvermoon weitergeleitet, die sucht doch auch immer jemanden zum Fahren. War sie dabei?


----------



## Fie (23. Juni 2012)

Update:

Bin wieder in der Augenklinik zur Kontrolle. Und es ist jetzt leider so, dass ich den grünen Star habe. 
Bei mir ist es leider so, dass ich trotz normalem Augendruck 12-18 schwankend zu denjenigen gehôre, die den grünen
Star auch mit Normaldruck bekomme, ein sogenanntes Normaldruckglaukom. 
Muß noch bis Sonntag oder Montag hier bleiben. 

Zum Biken komme ich gar nicht mehr. Verschiedene Umstände sind die Ursache...

Liebe Grüße an euch und ein schönes Wochenende 

Micha


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juni 2012)

Mensch Fie, dir bleibt auch gar nix erspart 
Kann man da was dagegen machen? Haben die das bei deinem letzten Aufenthalt nicht bemerkt 

Ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen, wies Jobmäßig aussieht 

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und das alles gut verläuft!!!


----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite Gute Besserung und hoffe, dass alles gut kommt!

Gruss aus den Niederlanden (bin wiedereinmal unterwegs),

Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Juli 2012)

So, Ihr Lieben,ich bin zurück vom Alpencross. Der Bericht steht im Reise-Forum - viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Chrige - wie siehts aus mit der Fitness für den Gigathlon? War er nicht dieses WE? Hat alles gut geklappt? 

Mausoline - alles Gute nachträglich! Ich hoffe Du hast es krachen lassen.

Fie - gute gute Besserung! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.

Scylla - Petition hab ich unterschrieben!

Winke und weg


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juli 2012)

Hier auch nochmal Glückwunsch 

Supertoller Bericht, ich hab schon die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet 

Mein Geburtstagsfest war richtig klasse. Über 50zig Leute, alte und neue Freunde,Familie, Nachbarn, bei uns im Garten und im Wohnzimmer wild durcheinander. Ausser beim Fußball, da sind sie fast alle Schulter an Schulter im überfüllten Wohnzimmer, gesessen. Zwei meiner Nachbarinnen haben mir ein italienisches Buffett gezaubert, vom Feinsten  tja und bis jetzt hats noch nicht wehgetan 

Jetzt ist erst mal Urlaub - 3 Wochen - und ausser der letzten Woche noch nix geplant. Grob war irgendwie ne Feststation zum Biken in den Dolos geplant, da kam mein Schatzi letzte Woche daher und meinte wir fahren doch wieder ne Runde oder am liebsten doch im Norden starten.
Bis jetzt ist noch gar nichts fest und wir wollen am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag starten 

Zur Auswahl stehen noch nicht gefahrene (Bindelweg, Arabba, Stoneman-Ende...) oder besonders schöne (Fanes, Alleghe, Stoneman-Anfang...) Strecken oder ne West-Ost Route (Sextener - Kärnten) 

Da geh ich jetzt gleich noch ans Recherchieren 
...und ich bin in den letzten Wochen so wenig auf dem Bike gehockt, ich weiß noch gar nicht wie das funktionieren soll


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Juli 2012)

Mausoline - 3 Wochen Urlaub, boh... dann viel Spaß erst mal beim Planen! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis Donnerstag wieder besser. Eure Stoneman-Runde letztes Jahr hat mir auch imponiert, waren schöne Bilder die Du da ins Forum gestellt hast. Ich denke wir werden in 3 Wochen sicher einen Bericht bekommen!

Wir sind Samstag Abend nach Hause gekommen, dann hat erst mal der Gewittersturm unseren Garten verwüstet, und wärend der Lahmschnecken-Mann den Garten aufgeräumt hat habe ich den Bericht geschrieben... also viel schneller gings nun wirklich nicht!

Euch noch ne schöne Woche!


----------



## Chrige (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Lahmschnecke, dein Bericht sieht klasse aus. Ich konnte noch nicht alles lesen, werde es aber heute oder morgen mir zu Gemüte führen.

Ja, der Gigathlon war dieses Wochenende. Was soll ich dazu sagen...Petrus ist bestimmt kein Biker...
Aber mal Vorneweg: Bei der Anreise am Freitag Nachmittag bei über 30°C im Schatten diskutierten wir schon, ob ein Wettkampf bei Hitze oder bei Regen schlimmer ist. Damals meinte ich noch Hitze. Diese Aussage habe ich spätestens am Sonntag Abend relativiert.
Am Samstag kam ich also um 10:50 bei 35°C im Schatten an die Reihe. Die 54km und 1550hm waren kein Zuckerschlecken. Allerdings war ich mit Trinkrucksack, Trinkflasche und Gels gut ausgerüstet. Ich fuhr also tropfend den steilen Aufstieg hinauf, den ich schon bei der Testtour gemacht hatte. Mein Tacho zeigte nie mehr als 4.9 km/h an . Nach dem ersten Verpflegungsposten ging dann die Tortur in eine andere Richtung weiter, als ich getestet hatte. Irgendwann ging es so steil hinauf, dass alle das Bike gestossen haben. "Meine Strecke" wäre wohl angenehmer gewesen. Egal, stossend habe ich mich gut mit den anderen Bikern unterhalten. Oben angekommen war ich dann wieder auf der Strecke, die ich schon besichtigt hatte. Von da an ging es gut weiter. Die Schlammpartie, in die ich beim Test gefallen war, meisterte ich diesmal ohne Sturz (schlammig war es trotzdem). Danach in einem regelmässigen auf und ab Richtung Ziel. Auf dem einen Singletrail hat es mich fast über den Lenker geworfen (zum Glück nur fast). Schlussendlich war ich nach 4h20min im Ziel, 10 Minuten schneller als geschätzt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen meiner Mitkämpfer kam ich ohne Krampf durch, was wahrscheinlich damit zusammenhängt, dass ich ca. 4 Liter Flüssiges zu mir nahm.
Am Sonntag nahm ich um 17:33 die 52km und 1400hm unter die Räder. Ich war gerade glücklich, dass es nicht regnete, da es den ganzen Tag immer wieder mal vom Himmel goss. Na ja, 10 Minuten später fing es dann auch schon an, wie aus Kübeln zu schütten. Kurz darauf (ich war im Aufstieg), bogen wir auf einen Feldweg ab. Der war allerdings so vom Regen durchnässt, dass der ganze Weg 10-20 cm tiefer Schlamm war. So war schon bald nichts mehr mit Fahren, da aufwärts das Rad nur noch durchdrehte. Bald war auch die erste Bikereinigung angesagt, da das Rad vor lauter Schlamm nicht mehr richtig drehen wollte. Ja und so ging es nun eine Zeit lang weiter. Nach ca. 15km kam mein erstes psychisches Tief. Ich wusste nicht, wie ich das Rennen beenden sollte, wenn die restlichen 37km auch so ausschauen. Ich war wirklich den Tränen nahe. Dann kamen die ersten Abfahrten und ich konnte auch die ersten überholen. Ein brutal mühsamer steiler Trail hinauf, den alle gestossen haben und weiteres auf und ab. Der Regen hat nach ca. 2 Stunden aufgehört. Während des allerletzten Aufstiegs (mir ging es psychisch wieder gut), war eine Frau am Strassenrand, die neben mir herrannte, mich anfeuerte und mir den ganzen Rest der Strecke erklärte. Das war wirklich toll. Die Abfahrten waren dann wirklich rutschig und es hiess Balance halten. Einmal hat es mich in den Schlamm gelegt, was aber nicht weiter schlimm war. Während dem Spurt ca. 10km vor dem Ziel ist mir noch die Kette rausgefallen vor lauter Dreck. Leider war auch der höchste Gang nicht mehr brauchbar. Und dann hat mich noch ein Zuschauer vor Pfützen gewarnt . Hallo wir standen ja alle schon vor Dreck. Ca. 5km vor dem Ziel ging es dann nochmals auf einen wegen Schlamm für mich unfahrbaren Trail. Das gab mir dann nochmals den Rest, da ich im Kopf schon fast im Ziel war. Kurz darauf war ich dann definitiv auf dem Schlussspurt durch die Stadt und konnte nach genau 4:30 im Ziel einlaufen. Die Stimmung dort war super und mein ganzes Team ist mit mir durch den Zielbogen gerannt (ich musste sie zwar rufen, da sie mich aufgrund meines Aussehens nicht mehr erkannten). Für die Strecke brauchte ich 30 Minuten länger als erwartet. Ich denke aber, dass ich bei trockenen Verhältnissen die 30 Minuten rausgeholt hätte.
Eines steht fest: Ich fahre lieber bei 35°C als bei Dauerregen. Und im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr war ich auf vergleichbarer Strecke fast 1 Stunde schneller. 
Jetzt muss ich mich noch erholen und schauen, dass mein Bike wieder in Ordnung kommt.
Wünsche euch allen eine tolle Woche.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Chrige, erst mal Gratulation! Muß der Hammer gewesen sein, vor allem der zweite Tag. Ich wußte gar nicht dass Du zwei Tage hinter einander fahren mußt - Hut ab, echt ne Leistung bei DEM Untergrund! 

Dann erhol Dich gut, ich empfehle ein bayerisches isotonisches Sportgetränk (Hefeweizen!).

Grüße und Chapeau!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2012)

So, fast fertig geplant.
Morgen früh gehts los mit dem Auto nach Innichen  Start da wo wir letztes Jahr aufgehört haben. Nur wollten wir mit der Bahn zur Sillianer Hütte hochfahren, die nimmt aber keine Bikes mit. Also schleppen wir uns da morgen nachmittag, hoffentlich hat sich das Gewitter dann verzogen, ca. 1300hm hoch und Sa.morgen solls dann losgehen mit diesem Stoneman-Teil.
Grob gehts dann weiter südöstlich nach Auronzo, Misurina-See, Cortina, Averau, Arabba, Bindelweg, Canazei, Karerpass, Tiers, Völser Weiher, Bozen zurück mit dem Zug.
km und hm  weil ohne Roadbook nur nach Karte und vielen Tipps von dede  Vielen Dank!

Mensch bin ich gespannt, das wird ein Abenteuer


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Juli 2012)

Ach ja *seufz* Mausoline hats gut... lauter Berge um sich rum... nun ist sie schon eine Woche weg... ob sie überhaupt wiederkommt??

Bei uns macht Biken grade nicht so viel Spaß. Der Sturm vor knapp 2 Wochen hat die Wälder ziemlich verwüstet, teilweise sind die Wege unpassierbar. Gestern habe ich gut ein Dutzend Mal mein Bike über querliegende Bäume tragen müssen mit Blick nach oben, ob mir gleich ein Baum oder Ast auf den Kopf fällt. Durch die Aufräumarbeiten wird der Boden nicht besser, viel Wege sind wieder ziemlich zermatscht. Und die Wege wo keine Bäume liegen sind oft neu aufgeschottert, das macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Seufz... werde heute aus Frust Laufen gehen...

Chrige und Scylla, was steht bei Euch in nächster Zeit auf dem Programm? Urlaub? 

Fie, ich hoffe es geht Dir besser und Du findest mal wieder die Energie Dich aufs Bike zu schwingen.

Dies war ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von Eurer Lahmschnecke, der ihr sitzender Job grad so was von auf den Keks geht...


----------



## Chrige (12. Juli 2012)

Na ja, sind wir ehrlich, ich war seit dem Gigathlon genau EINMAL auf dem Bike (und das kann sich nicht einmal biken nennen). Ich habe auch keinen anderen Sport gemacht. Ich merke, wie ich langsam aber sicher ungemütlich werde und somit heute Abend einfach mit den Jungs wieder mal raus muss!!! Letzten Donnerstag wollte ich schon mit den Jungs biken gehen. Ich habe also trotz schlechtem Wetter mich in die Bikeklamotten gestürzt und wollte mein Bike aus der Garage holen. Tja, mein Bike hat gestreikt. Die Räder haben sich kaum mehr gedreht. Bei genauerem Hinschauen war mir klar, dass der Gigathlon mein Bike mehr hergenommen hatte als angenommen. Also hiess es, auch die kleinsten Details putzen und alles mal richtig ölen (1 1/2 Stunden statt biken). Bei einem Blick auf die Bremsbeläge wurde mir klar, dass die vorderen keine einzige Ausfahrt mehr mitmachen und die hinteren auch schon bald fällig sind. Also traute ich mich zum ersten mal dran, die vorderen Bremsbeläge selber auszuwechseln. Ich habe es dann auch hingekriegt. Ok, beim Versuch zu fahren, war klar, dass meine Bremse ganz übel schliff. Da ich keine Nerven mehr hatte, brachte ich dann das Bike am Freitag zum Mechaniker, der nur lachte und meinte, dass das Auswechseln der Bremsbeläge bei meinen sch...ss Avid Bremsen auch nicht ganz so simpel sei. Samstag Mittag hatte ich dann ein "fast" neues Bike mit neuen Bremsbelägen hinten und vorne. Also wollte ich dann mit einer Freundin los auf eine Tour. Im Normalfall fahre ich fast doppelt so schnell wie meine Freundin und gehe somit nur mit ihr auf die Tour, wenn ich mich überhaupt nicht fordern will. Meine Freundin meinte am Samstag noch, dass sie vielleicht bald umkehren müsse, weil sie nicht wirklich fit sei. Kaum waren wir los, merkte ich aber bald, dass meine Beine sich noch nicht vom Gigathlon erholt hatten. Somit fuhr mir meine Freundin schon fast davon. Wir fuhren dann nur an einen See, assen ein Eis und dann wieder nach Hause. Für 35km und 460hm brauchte ich mehr als 2h15 (reine Fahrzeit) .
Am Dienstag hat mich dann das Wetter vera... Ich war extra früh nach Hause gegangen, um mit den Jungs zu biken. Als ich dann zuhause ankam tröpfelte es. Da es ein bisschen stärker wurde, entschied ich mich, zuhause zu bleiben. Eine Viertelstunde später hörte es aber wieder auf. Leider war es dann zu spät, um noch rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Alleine wollte ich aber nicht los. Somit blieb ich zuhause.
Ferientechnisch habe ich gerade vorgestern spontan entschieden, in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage oder eine Woche nach London zu gehen und ein bisschen olympische Luft zu schnuppern. Am 27.Juli muss ich so oder so zu einem Kunden in England. Da ich Verwandte in London und Umgebung habe, bleibe ich dann gerade ein paar Tage bei ihnen. Zudem ist der 1.August in der Schweiz ein Feiertag, so dass es gerade passt.
Sonst habe ich noch keine Ferien geplant... Evtl ein paar Tage biken im Wallis... kleiner Wink an scylla...
Oder eventuell im Oktober, November nochmals mit dem Bike 1-2 Wochen wegfahren. Keine Ahnung...

So, sollte mich nun wieder um meine mühsamen Projekte kümmern. Gruss aus der Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## Schnecke99 (12. Juli 2012)

Zu Olympia?! Na dann: *Hopp Schwiiz!*
Und gute Besserung für die Beine!

Ich geh nach dem Laufen Pizza essen - das war vor dem Alpencross super: Ich hab reingeschaufelt was ging ohne Rücksicht auf Kohlys oder so, und hab beim AX trotzdem abgenommen   .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Juli 2012)

Oupps... falsche Anmeldung! Die Schnecke bin ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2012)

Abnehmen ist für mich inzwischen ein Fremdwort. Wollte ja ein paar Kilos runterkriegen für den Gigathlon. Kein Gramm bin ich leichter wie vor drei Monaten. Na ja, was soll's...
Meine Beine haben sich anscheinend wieder einigermassen erholt. Gestern bin ich nun also mit den Jungs gefahren. Wir haben den Berg via einen Trail erklommen. Vor einem Jahr fand ich den Trail noch deftig zum Runterfahren. Und jetzt hoch . Ich war aber stolz, fast alles gefahren zu sein. Endlich oben angekommen (meine Motivation war irgendwie nicht so toll), ging es aber auf tollen, technisch relativ schwierigen Trails runter. Dachte da kurz an den anderen Angst/Phobien Thread, da es an einer Stelle doch recht ausgesetzt war. Der Anfang ging recht flüssig und mein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht kam zurück. Als dann die Wurzeln immer grösser und der Trail immer steiler wurde, hat es in meinem Kopf plötzlich blockiert, so dass ich dann einiges zu Fuss runter bin. War aber ganz ok, da sich meine Schulter zurückmeldete, die mir seit meinem Sturz vor 5 Wochen ab und zu noch Beschwerden bereitet. Ach ja und einmal bin ich über den Lenker abgestiegen. Aber wortwörtlich abgestiegen, da ich auf den Füssen landete . Das Bike flog dann über mich...
Alles in allem eine tolle Tour, die mich wiedereinmal physisch wie auch technisch forderte (irgendwie hatte ich das nach zwei Wochen schon vermisst).
Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende allen,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir das Wetter heute und die Vorhersage fürs WE  anschaue dann frage ich mich ob der Winterpokal bald losgeht... 
Chrige, Du hast es gut - Super Trails vor der Haustüre. Wir haben zwar auch ein paar nette Trails, aber die sind nicht wirklich schwierig. 
War gestern laufen, habe heute Muskelkater und nen dicken Kopf (vom Rotwein anschließend)... aber ich hab die Arbeitswoche ja bald gepackt. Heute Abend mal wieder Sauna und keinen Alk (Ist Hefeweizen Alkohol  ???).

Schönes WE und passt auf Euch auf. Chrige haste jetzt endlich Protektoren???


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2012)

guckguck 
bin doch zurückgekommen 

 geh aber wieder, Sonntagfrüh, Großvenedigerrunde von Hütte zu Hütte und wenns Wetter mitmacht, den Gipfel noch.

Als kleine Kostprobe  vom 2.Tag ein Fotöchen von der Demutpassage vom Stonemantrail...... waren nur ca. 18km Trail am Stück 





 meld mich wieder


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Juli 2012)

**jaul* *das Posten solcher Bilder gehört eigentlch wegen psychischer Grausamkeit verboten... 
Mausoline, sieht toll aus und man will sofort dabei sein!
Dann können wir uns ja auf zwei Berichte freuen - Stoneman und Großvenediger! Viel Spaß!

Winke!


----------



## Fie (20. Juli 2012)

Kurzes Update:

Ich muß halt jetzt ein Lebenlang Augentropfen nehmen, die den Augendruck senken und die schlagen bei mir prima an. Kann also damit alt werden, ohne vorher zu erblinden (hoffe ich)!
Hab meine HWS (eher Genick) im MRT gehabt und bekomme am Montag Bescheid, ob alles okay ist. Hab da dauerhafte Schmerzen.
Sonst geht es mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Hätte fast einen Job gehabt und heute erfahre ich, dass er sich für einen Behinderten entschieden hat, für welchen er 50% an Zuschüssen einstreichen kann. Dumm gelaufen...
Ich bleib dran!!!


Grüßle

Micha

PS: macht euch echt keine Sorgen, das wird schon!!!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Fie, schön von Dir zu hören!
Pass auf, das nächste Mal klappt es mit dem Job! 

Gute Besserung, und dass auch die HWS wieder in Ordnung kommt.

Grüße Lahmschnecke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Juli 2012)

huhuu  
Mausoline??? Biste wieder da?? Ich könnte auch verstehen dass Du endgültig in den Bergen geblieben bist... aber sag uns wenigstens WO!

Ich war am WE mal wieder Segeln - bei gutem Wind! Freitag Abend Promenadenfest in Überlingen (es regnete nur 1 Mal....) und launige Guggenmusik gehört, getanzt... schöner Abend. 
OT: Chrige, Du machst doch auch Guggenmusik, oder? Die Überlinger waren echt gut (laut, mit Spaß dabei, gute Show und dabei noch halbwegs melodisch), wobei unsere in Günzburg einfach nur laut und schräg und sonst gar nichts sind. Was macht denn das Wesen einer guten Guggenmusik aus?
Samstag Hafenfest und Warten auf gutes Wetter, ab dem frühen Abend Regen... aber am Sonntag dann guten Wind, Sonne - und nach dem Segeln immer noch Hafenfest. Da konnte dann auch die Skipperin endlich ein ordentliches Bier trinken!

Biken? Grade nur noch zum Form halten... aber der September kommt bestimmt, und Anfang Oktober gehts auch noch mal zum Biken weg.. Ansonsten muß ich auch mal wieder die anderen Muskeln reaktivieren, joggen und Step und BBP und schwimmen...

So, ich halt jetzt die Klappe. 
Winke


----------



## Chrige (25. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich mache Guggenmusik. Na ja, was macht das Wesen einer guten Guggenmusik aus? Da wird dir jeder wahrscheinlich was anderes sagen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sie einfach die Zuhörer mitreissen. Bei uns in der Umgebung von Luzern (Luzern ist DIE Guggenmusikhochburg der Schweiz) muss es schon etwas melodisch sein. Da kommen einige Guggenmusiken guten Brassbands ziemlich nahe. Zudem gehört ein bisschen Show dazu und ganz wichtig finde ich, dass man den Musikanten ansieht, dass sie Spass an der Sache haben. Dann springt auch der Funke auf das Publikum.

Bei mir ist es biketechnisch gerade seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schlimm . Letzten Donnerstag bin ich voller Vorfreude wiedereinmal mit den Jungs mit. Musste dann aber abbrechen, da ich nach einer Weile nur noch am Keuchen war. Fühlte sich wie Asthma an, obwohl ich vor dem Start inhaliert hatte. Und seit letzter Woche kämpfe ich nun auch noch mit einem entzündeten Ischiasnerv. Der Arzt hat mir starke Medis gegeben, die nun auf meinen Magen schlagen . Ich habe mir jetzt selber eine Sportpause angeordert und mich gezwungen, meinem Körper eine Pause zu gönnen. Morgen Abend fliege ich nun nach London. Somit werde ich erst morgen in einer Woche wieder mit dem Training beginnen können. Ich hoffe, dass sich bis dann mein Körper wieder erholt hat, da ich eigentlich den einen oder anderen Marathon im September noch in Aussicht habe.

Fie, alles gute und viel Glück bei der Jobsuche
Mausoline, wo bist du und wie war's?
scylla, was ist mit biken im Wallis?
Lahmschnecke, wo fährst du im Oktober hin?

Gruss aus der sommerlichen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Juli 2012)

Chrige *muttimodusan* sei schön brav in London, geh zeitig zu Bett, trink keinen Alkohol und spiel nicht mit Jungs. Dann wird das schon wieder *muttimodusaus*  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (28. August 2012)

Dann mal ein kleines Update:

Ich fange am Montag einen neuen Job an. Arbeitsvertrag letzten Freitag unterschrieben!
Ich bin dann ab und an mal in der Schweiz zu gange. 
Fahre wieder einen 40tonner Sattelzug und das ist gut so. Das Beste an dem Job, ich darf den LKW mit nach hause nehmen. Klar kann ich nicht in der Innenstadt parken, aber das ist ein großer Vorteil für mich, da ich mich auch grad mit einem defekten Auto rumschlagen muß. Ansonsten stimmt alles!

Meine Beziehung macht grad eine Pause... von daher geht es mit nicht besonders gut!
Am Freitag habe ich noch einen Termin in der Psychiatrie zwecks meiner Tochter. Ich strebe für sie (sie will es auch) eine Langzeittherapie an. 
Ich habe noch ziemlich viel zu tun!

Ich pack das und nichts anderes will ich. Auch meine Beziehung retten, denn der Streß  mit meiner Tochter hat uns über unsere Grenzen hinaus gebracht. 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

Hey, freut mich für dich mit dem neuen Job! 

Und 40 Tonner ist coool! 

Beziehungspause ist natürlich nicht so toll. Aber zumindest nur eine Pause, das ist ja kein "Aus", und stimmt optimistisch. Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## Fie (28. August 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass das alles wieder wird, wenn alles in die richtige Richtung läuft!

Danke sehr


----------



## Chrige (28. August 2012)

Gratuliere zu deinem neuen Job . Entweder musst du jetzt ein Bild von deinem LKW hier reinstellen oder einen "Fie"-Kleber hinten drauf machen, so dass ich dich erkenne, sollte ich in der Schweiz hinter dir herfahren.
Ja, das mit der Beziehungspause kenne ich auch. Obwohl es bei uns eigentlich keine Pause war sondern Schluss, Fertig, Aus, haben wir uns nach 5 Monaten wieder zusammengerauft. Das ist nun schon mehr als 4 Jahre her und unsere Beziehung läuft viel besser als die 10 Jahre zuvor. Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir auch so gut wird. Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen.
Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Fie (28. August 2012)

Also ich kann jetzt von meinem direkt  noch kein Bild reinstellen, aber auf dieser Internet-Seite kann man die Sattelzüge ganz gut erkennen. 

http://www.spedition-renner.de/fuhrpark.htm

Ich weiß nur grad gar nicht, wie der von hinten aussieht


----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2012)

Gratulation zu deinem Job und zu deiner Einstellung...nur so kommt man weiter 

Wir bauen unsere Häuser auch in der Schweiz. Ich red mal mit meinem Kollegen, der macht die Logistik, wenn wir wieder nen Lkw brauchen 


An alle - bei mir siehts zwar in den nächsten Wochen mit biken mau aus, Schatzi im Kankenhaus  , aber vielleicht können wir dieses Jahr doch nochmal zusammen fahren, wär super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2012)

Bin auch noch da! Und freue mich für Fie, dass nun doch langsam alles wieder gut wird! Und nen "Fie - Aufkleber" auf dem 40-Tonner (Hut ab!) fände ich auch gut, da die Spedition ja nicht nur einen LKW hat. 

Ich hab wie Mausoline die Hoffnung auf ne gemeinsame Tour noch nicht aufgegeben. Ab 8.10. (dann dürften auch die Wanderer "durch" sein) bin ich an jedem WE wieder "zu haben"! Durch den herbstlichen Pfälzer Wald oder die Vogesen fände ich nicht schlecht! So bisle gemütlich zum Saisonende.

Fie - alles Gute zum "Neustart" - schreib uns wie die erste Fahrt war!

Grüßle


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2012)

Mausoline, Scylla, Chrige und Fie - es wird Zeit... die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu, das Wetter läßt zumindest bei uns nun doch sehr zu wünschen übrig, Weihnachten naht unaufhörlich (zumindest in den Geschäften)... und ich könnte nen Motivationsschub brauchen. Wollen wir wieder gemeinsam an den WP-Start gehen? 

Ich war vor zwei Wochen alleine ein paar Tage im Tannheimer Tal und hab mich mal an Bike & Hike versucht - das hiken aber ohne Bike auf dem Buckel! Das war das Ergebnis:


 Sulzspitze 2.084 m


Auffahrt vom Haldensee aus bis zum Saalfelder Höhenweg Nähe Gampenfeldalpe, dann Bike am Wegweiser abgebunden

 

und zu Fuß zum Gipfel (Gipfelkreuz sieht man ganz klein auf dem Photo!). Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Trittsicherheit zumindest mit meinen Bikeschuhen leidet. Ich war noch nie an einem Gipfelkreuz (zumindest keines das den Namen GIPFEL verdiente), da man mit dem Bike ja meist nur die Passhöhe passiert.
Übrigens haben mich viele Wanderer angesprochen und haben teilweise Beifall geklatscht, als ich so ganz allein auf meinem Bike bergauf unterwegs war *keuch*. Waren durchweg nette Kommentare, hat mich gefreut. Allerdings hat mich ein Trailrunner gnadenlos überholt. 

Am Tag davor trotz strömendem Regen fast zwei Stunden lang meine komplette Regenmontur getestet - und danach in die Sauna! Grad schön wars!

Das war mein letztes Highlight, seither bin ich nur am Arbeiten, Garten richten, Putzen und auf dem Sofa. Darum. Wird Zeit für den WP!

Gehts Euch gut??

Grüße von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, mir geht es gut. Ich bin auch ziemlich schwer beschäftigt, hauptsächlich mit arbeiten. Letzte Woche war ein Riesenevent bei unserem Hauptkunden, den ich koordiniert/organisiert hatte. Die letzten etwa 4 Wochen waren daher ziemlich stressig. Da ich jetzt aber sehr viele Komplimente kriege auf denen auch unsere Geschäftsleitung darauf kopiert ist, bin ich jetzt ziemlich glücklich. Jetzt kommt eine zwar spannende aber ziemlich anstrengende Zeit, da ich bis zu Weihnachten fast jede Woche geschäftlich unterwegs bin. Die letzten zwei Tage war ich in Istanbul Kunden besuchen.
Seit meinem Rennen vor 2 1/2 Wochen war ich erst einmal wieder auf dem Bike. Und man kann das auch nicht wirklich Biken nennen, da es ein paar Tage nach dem Marathon war und ich noch nicht richtig erholt war. Jetzt könnte ich auch wieder etwas Motivitation in Form von WP gebrauchen. Heute ist ja Donnerstag und somit Biketreff-Tag. Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt nicht motiviert, da es langsam wieder daran geht, die warmen Kleider hervorzukramen. Nun ja, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, fahre ich wohl trotzdem hin.
Ich bin also wieder dabei beim WP. Bis Weihnachten habe ich vor nach Lust und Laune Sport zu treiben. Keine Ahnung wieviel Punkte da zusammen kommen. Nun ja, im November sind ja noch zwei Wochen Biken in Brasilien auf dem Plan. Da gibt es wohl einige Punkte. Zudem habe ich vor, am Donnerstag jeweils mit den Jungs mitzufahren, solange es arbeitstechnisch passt und es nicht aus Kübeln giesst oder gerade minus Grade hat. Ab Januar werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder vermehrt mit Trainingsplan trainieren, so dass dort wieder etwas mehr gemacht werden sollte. Wir werden sehen. Ich hoffe, dass etwas mehr Punkte zusammen kommen als letztes Jahr.
Fie, scylla, Mausoline auch wieder dabei?
Lahmschnecke: Tolle Fotos  Irgendwie hat es dieses Jahr bei mir nicht so geklappt mit den tollen Touren. Keine Ahnung, der Sommer war irgendwie ruck-zuck vorbei.

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag und einen schönen Rest der Woche.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2012)

Chrige, ich denke Du wirst in Brasilien einen schönen Punkte-Vorsprung herausfahren - 2 Wochen jeden Tag biken, da kommen Punkte zusammen! Da muß sich Scylla mächtig anstrengen ! 
Dann viel Spaß heute Abend - egal ob Sofa oder Bike!


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2012)

Es wurde jetzt ein Sofa-Abend, obwohl ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro kam und auch die Motivation noch fand. Mich also umgezogen und runter in den Keller und dann.... kein Luft mehr im Hinterrad. Da ich so oder so schon knapp dran war, hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, den Schlauch zu wechseln. Und da ich nicht gerne alleine im Dunkeln fahre, habe ich mich für einen Abend zu Hause entschieden.
Ach ja, dies passt wohl zum Tag, an dem ich in der Früh dreimal mein Handy fallen lasse und danach die Treppe runterfalle . Und irgendwie ging es den ganzen Tag so weiter...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2012)

Chrige, es gibt so Tage, da macht man am besten schon am Morgen nen Haken dahinter... Kopf hoch!


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,
hab zwar lang nichts mehr hier geschrieben, aber ich leb noch 
Beim Winterpokal wäre ich natürlich wieder mit von der Partie! Hat die letzten beiden Winter Spaß gemacht mit euch!
Um auch keine Anstrengung vermissen zu lassen, haben wir mal wieder keine Kosten und Mühen gespart und über Weihnachten 2,5 Wochen Gran Canaria gebucht 

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit dem lange angedachten und nie zustande gekommenen WP-Treffen aus? Hat da noch jemand Interesse? Wir könnten ja eine Vorbereitungstour draus machen, um für den WP zu trainieren 
Um gleich mal Butter bei die Fische zu geben: wie wär's mit nächstem WE? Natürlich nur, falls es nicht regnet. Um schon mal zu warnen: mein Schatz (männlich) ist immer im Schlepptau


----------



## Chrige (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich wäre nächstes Wochenende dabei (du meinst wohl 20./21. nicht das Wochenende, das schon vor der Türe steht - wäre etwas knapp für mich). 
Mein Freund ist bis Samstag Nacht weg und am Sonntag wohl auch nicht zu gebrauchen, so dass ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen Biken kommen kann. Die einzige Einschränkung wäre, dass ich am Sonntag spätestens um 18:00 zuhause sein müsste, da die Proben unserer Guggenmusik begonnen haben und ich Dirigentin bin .
Also entweder bei mir in der Umgebung oder die Tour am Sonntag müsste kurz sein (oder Tour auf Samstag beschränken).

Wäre schön, euch alle mal kennenzulernen.

Gruss und schönes Wochenende,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> du meinst wohl 20./21. nicht das Wochenende, das schon vor der Türe steht



öhm ja, sorry. natürlich 20./21., also korrekt müsste man sagen übernächstes wochenende. das, welches morgen losgeht hab ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr mitgezählt 

Pfälzer Wald?

auf Samstag beschränken wäre auch mein Plan, wird sonst stressig.


----------



## Chrige (12. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald?
> 
> auf Samstag beschränken wäre auch mein Plan, wird sonst stressig.


 
Klingt gut . Kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus. Je nachdem, wann wir morgens los wollen, würde ich einfach von Freitag auf Samstag irgendwo in der Nähe übernachten. Aber kein Problem, ich bin dabei. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen...
Mausoline, Lahmschnecke, Fie, wie sieht's mit euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2012)

Da sim´mer dabei, das ist priiihimaaa....



Samstag 20.10. passt (bin zwar völlig aus der Form, sowohl was biken als auch den Körperbau betrifft...)... und Achtung: Auch der Meine wäre dabei... dürfen die Jungs auch mal zusammen spielen (neeiiin, Scylla, Du mußt bei uns Mädels bleiben  nicht immer nur mit den Jungs spielen!)).

Und wehe Mausoline kann jetzt nicht... das gibt dann vorab 100 Punkte Abzug  ... weil mit den beiden jungen Bergziegen alleine ... *herzinfarkt*

Wir würden auch Freitag anreisen... Pfalz ist gut, Südpfalz wäre mein Traum... 

Freu mich!!


----------



## Chrige (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein Schatz ist nicht dabei, da er ja so oder so weg ist und auch sonst nicht so biketauglich ist. Na ja, als Teenager ist er mir auf dem Bike noch davon gefahren. Aber da ich während unserer Beziehungspause richtig angefangen habe, die Trails unsicher zu machen, hat er den Anschluss nicht mehr gefunden. Er meint jeweils, dass er schon Ausgangs Dorf kaputt wäre, wenn er mit mir fahren müsste. Jetzt muss er es einfach erdulden und ist meine mentale Unterstützung an den Marathons und leiht mir auch mal ein grösseres Auto, wenn ich keine Lust habe, mein Bike in meinen Mini zu pferchen.
Hey, freue mich! Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen. Meine Form ist übrigens auch gerade in der "Regenerations-Phase" und ich fahre gerne etwas gemütlicher.
Ja, Mausoline und Fie, unbedingt auch kommen, sonst ziehen wir zwar keine Punkte ab, rechnen aber die am Samstag fahrenden heimlich zum WP.
Bis bald


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> und Achtung: Auch der Meine wäre dabei... dürfen die Jungs auch mal zusammen spielen (neeiiin, Scylla, Du mußt bei uns Mädels bleiben  nicht immer nur mit den Jungs spielen!)).
> 
> Wir würden auch Freitag anreisen... Pfalz ist gut, Südpfalz wäre mein Traum...
> 
> Freu mich!!



also dann eher eine separate Mädelsrunde, und die Jungs dürfen sich allein bespaßen?

Mit Südpfalz kann ich leider nicht so dienen. Ich kenn mich um Neustadt/Lambrecht/Maikammer... ganz gut aus, da kann ich ohne weiteres ne Tour zusammenbasteln. Wie schaut's mit Hömes, km und Schwierigkeit aus? Wäre über 1000 hm noch ok, oder eher drunter? Ein paar verstreute "Schlüsselstellchen" von dem Kaliber...



genehm (also nix Hüpfbiken, nur mal eine kleine Engstelle oder etwas höhere Stufe)?

Wenn wir die Neustädter Gegend ansteuern, wäre hier eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für die weiter weg wohnenden:
http://www.naturfreundehaus-neustadt.de/
mein Schatz und ich würden dann aber Samstag morgens erst angedüst kommen.

Mausoline ist wahrscheinlich immer noch in den Alpen verschollen, die Glückliche? 

Freu mich auch drauf, euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2012)

Morgäääähn...

1.000 Hömes - *schluck* ich mag ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber so bis 900 hm würden mir vollauf reichen. Zur Not auch 1.000 - das geht dann zu Lasten meiner eh nur rudimentär vorhandenen Trailkünste. Vielleicht kann man die Tour so basteln dass man je nach unserer Tagesform länger fährt oder ggf. auch verkürzen kann?
Schlüsselstellen - gutes Photo, und in natura wahrscheinlich viel steiler als es auf dem Photo aussieht. Gibts nen Chickenway oder darf ich notfalls schieben? Würde aber auch gerne solche Stellen für ein bisle Techniktraining nutzen, was natürlich etwas Zeit kosten würde. Lahmschnecke halt. Und wie sieht es zwischen diesen "Schlüsselstellen" aus? Aber egal, solange ich mich und mein Bike irgendwie durch diese "Schlüsselstellen" bekomme, dürfen´s gerne welche sein! Brauche ich Kletterhaken (hab ich nicht) ? Protektoren (hab ich nicht)? 

Chrige: Regenerationsphase??? Ich bin schon im Winterschlaf!

Neustadt zählt für mich zur Südpfalz und ist damit prima! Und lassen wir die Jungs doch mitspielen, Chrige ist das Biken mit Männern ja gewohnt . Der meine ist handzahm und umgänglich. Aber das können wir ja vor Ort noch entscheiden.

Mausoline und Fie - laßt mich nicht im Stich!!* Bitte!*

freu mich auch (trotz A8 am Freitag nachmittag )


----------



## Chrige (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich passe mich gerne an. Ich bin mir seit diesem Sommer einiges an Höhenmeter gwohnt (nur schon alle meine 4 Rennen hatten mehr als 1000 - und da ging es auf Zeit) Da ich mich aber gewohnt bin, jeweils die schwächste Bikerin in der Gruppe zu sein, bin ich dafür dass wir uns Lahmschnecke oder falls Mausoline oder Fie mitkommen anzupassen. 900 oder 1000 Höhenmeter sind also ok für mich . Und ich bin auch nicht gerade die Bergziege, die überall schnell raufklettert. 
Nein, Lahmschnecke, du darfst nicht schieben . Natürlich darf jede/r  dann schieben, wenn sie/er es für nötig hält. Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen, wie oft ich schiebe, wenn ich mit den Jungs unterwegs bin.
Die Schlüsselstellen sind für mich ok. Ach ja, ich habe auch keine Kletterhaken und Schoner (bin zwar schon etwas erstaunt, dass Mutti Lahmschnecke, die mir immer wieder sagt, ich sollte Schoner kaufen, keine hat).
Na ja, meine Regenerationspause ist auch in einen Winterschlaf übergegangen. Nach dem letzten Marathon am 23. September wollte ich eigentlich eine Woche regenieren und dann langsam wieder mit Sport beginnen. Hmm, jetzt sind drei Wochen um und ich sass einmal auf dem Bike, einmal auf der Rolle (allerdings war das ein Ausrollen am 24. September) und war einmal im Krafttraining . Nächste Woche möchte ich nun wirklich wieder etwas machen. Hoffe also, dass das Wetter gut ist. Zudem müsste ich eigentlich nächste Woche zum Arzt, da meine Schulter immernoch nicht gut ist. Die Schmerzt schon seit meinem Sturz im Juni. Beim Biken habe ich selten Probleme. Mach mir einfach etwas Sorgen, dass mir der Arzt das Biken dann verbietet (und bevor Lahmschnecke oder Mausoline etwas sagen: ich war schon zweimal beim Arzt, der jeweils meinte, es sei nur eine Entzündung. Da es aber immernoch nicht besser ist und ich in gewissen Bewegungen eingeschränkt bin, glaube ich nicht mehr ganz an die Entzündung).
Mein Bike ist übrigens startklar für nächtes Wochenende. Es hat heute neue Reifen gekriegt und ich habe es geputzt und geölt.

Freue mich!

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Lahmschnecke, übernachtet ihr im Naturfreunde-Haus?


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Morgäääähn...
> 
> 1.000 Hömes - *schluck* ich mag ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber so bis 900 hm würden mir vollauf reichen....
> 
> ...




Alles kein Problem, <1000 Höhenmeter kriegen wir auch noch hin. Wie wär's mit Nollenkopf + Hohe Loog + Kalmit ... zwischendurch zur Stärkung noch ein/zwei Einkehrmöglichkeiten in den entsprechenden Hütten? 

Techniktraining können wir gern machen, ich hab da überhaupt keine Hemmungen auch mal 1/4 Stunde an derselben Stelle rumzuhampen. Knieprotektoren (Hardshell) hab ich noch ein Extra-Paar, und noch ein Paar Soft-Protektoren, die kann ich mitbringen. 
Wenn wir die Männers mitnehmen, dann haben wir auch noch zusätzliches "Sicherheitspersonal" zum spotten 

Meiner hat auch noch niemanden gebissen 



Chrige schrieb:


> Da ich mich aber gewohnt bin, jeweils die schwächste Bikerin in der Gruppe zu sein, bin ich dafür dass wir uns Lahmschnecke oder falls Mausoline oder Fie mitkommen anzupassen.



sowieso 
Gefahren wird immer so, dass der/die Langsamste mitkommt, ist ja klar!

  @Mausoline ... lebst du noch?!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Die Schlüsselstellen sind für mich ok. Ach ja, ich habe auch keine Kletterhaken und Schoner (bin zwar schon etwas erstaunt, dass Mutti Lahmschnecke, die mir immer wieder sagt, ich sollte Schoner kaufen, keine hat).
> 
> PS: Lahmschnecke, übernachtet ihr im Naturfreunde-Haus?


 
Schoner: Du fällst ja auch dauernd vom Rad und tust Dir weh! Ich hab keine Protektoren, weil ich Stellen wo ich welche brauchen könnte (boh, reinstes schwäbisch, sorry) schon weit vorher eh nur von oben anschaue - und dann schiebe  ist halt so. Und vor Stürzen eh so Schiss habe... Meine ganze linke Seite ist schon verschraubt und gedrahtet (allerdings vom Skifahren), die Regeneration nach den OP´s macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Aber dank guter Ärzte ist alles soweit ok. Ich bin halt auch nicht mehr ganz so jung und mutig... aber es macht mir auch nichts aus mal zu schieben, da steh ich zu! Ob Protektoren die Angst mindern würden... keine Ahnung...

Nein, wir werden uns den Luxus eines Hotels (vielleicht mit Sauna für die geplagten Beine am Samstag Abend!) gönnen, hab allerdings noch nicht geschaut was sich da so anbietet. Wenn Scylla sagt wo wir starten (Neustadt/Weinstrasse?) würde ich mal schauen. Wäre ja nett wenn wir am Freitag abend gemeinsam essen und ne Runde ratschen könnten .

Ach ja, die Hömes... ich hab nun fast 30.000 hm dieses Jahr auf dem Konto - das macht mich immens stolz und ist weit (!) mehr als die Jahre davor. 1.000 hm auf Asphalt oder rein gleichmäßig ist halt auch was anderes als 1.000 hm auf nem Trail mit losem Untergrund, mit Bergauf - bergab (und das ist es halt im Pfälzer Wald) und vielen Rampen > 15%. Klar schaff ich mehr als 1.000 hm, aber ich weiß dass es dann zu Lasten der Konzentration und Kraft auf der Abfahrt geht - und wenn ich bei Euch nur den Hauch einer Chance bergab haben soll (bzw. ihr nicht so lange warten wollt) dann spare ich lieber an Hömes. Aber da vertraue ich jetzt Scylla, sie und Ray werden das schon richtig machen. Und bisher hab ich noch nie aufgegeben . 

Wir haben heute eine kleine Trainingsrunde gedreht (nach 2 Wochen mal wieder auf dem Sattel) und das bunte Herbstlaub angeschaut und uns komplett eingesaut. Die Trails waren rutschig, wenn man sie kennt kein Problem, bei unbekanntem Terrain wäre ich wesentlich vorsichter gewesen. Aber es hat so viel Spaß und Laune gemacht! 

MAUSOLINE!!!! Wo bist Du!! 

Euch nen guten Wochenstart! Bis denne!

PS: Des wird luschtig  - und anschließend ne echte Pfälzer Schorle! Chrige, weißt Du was ne Pfälzer Schorle ist?


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2012)

Start würde ich Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße am Schwimmbad (Sauterstraße) vorschlagen. Da gibt's viele kostenfreie Parkplätze der Straße entlang. 
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.353476,8.121182&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=17

Freitag abend gemeinsam Essen und Ratschen wird bei uns leider nix, das müssen wir bei der Hütteneinkehr erledigen. Ich hab diese Woche komplett Schulung, und komm wahrscheinlich Freitag erst spät abends heim. 

Wegen Höhenmetern und Schwierigkeiten macht euch mal keine Sorgen. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht, und müssen auch sonst nix. Wer was probieren will, wird genug Gelegenheit dazu haben, wer es nicht will, der wird garantiert nicht ausgelacht. Geht ja schließlich einfach nur ums Spaß haben.
Wir legen die Tour so, dass genug Gelegenheit zur Regeneration bei einer Hütteneinkehr vorhanden sein wird. Und wenn wir sehen, dass es zu viel wird, können wir fast immer runter an die Weinstraße rollen. Zu weit von Neustadt bewegen wir uns nicht weg. 

Schorle... also solange es bei "anschließend" bleibt, ist der toll 
Ich hab mal versucht, nach einer einzigen "kleinen" Pfälzer Rieslingschorle noch einen Trail runterzufahren. Mann, war der winklig und eng... komisch nur, dass er dann beim nächsten Mal so ca. 2m breit strack den Berg runter ging  ob der wohl zwischendurch ausgebaggert wurde?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Oktober 2012)

Scylla & Schorle beim biken: Hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einem Bier mittags gemacht - seither nur Wasser oder Süßen Sprudel am Mittag... also ich versprech: Die original Pfälzer Schorle NACH dem biken .
Und Danke für Deine Mühe, ich dachte mir auch schon dass ihr am Freitag nicht extra zum Ratschen kommt... dachte da auch eher an Chrige oder wer sonst noch am Freitag anreist.

Also dann google ich mal nach nem Hotel in Neustadt und Umgebung.

Freu mich daddisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Pfälzer Schorle gerade gegoogelt. Bei uns heisst das ein "Gespritzter". 
Lahmschnecke, ich würde dann im gleichen Hotel übernachten. Dann könnten wir am Freitag Abend wirklich noch ratschen, falls ich zu einer christlichen Zeit ankomme.
Ich werde mich dann noch entscheiden, ob ich am Samstag Abend oder erst am Sonntag zurückfahre. Ich denke wohl eher Samstag Abend, damit ich noch was vom Sonntag habe. Somit liegt bei mir nicht allzu viel Pfälzer Schorle drin.
Hütteneinkehr klingt vernünftig zwischendurch. Ich bin auch absolut nicht auf der Flucht. Ach ja und rauf auf Singletrails finde ich dann doch auch ziemlich anstrengend.
Übrigens, wollte ich noch sagen, dass ich was Körperbau betrifft auch ausser Form bin .
Ich habe mich gestern auch wiedereinmal sportlich betätigt, allerdings "nur" Badminton. Mein Freund und ich spielten im Doppel. Leider hat er mal den Shuttle (oder wie das Ding heisst) mit meiner Hand verwechselt, so dass ich jetzt schön blaue Finger habe .
Ach ja, meine Stürze dieses Jahr beschränken sich fast ausnahmslos auf Stellen, an denen auch du Lahmschnecke nicht abgestiegen wärst. Der schlimmste Sturz war ja auf einer Asphaltstrasse und der zweit schlimmste auf einem flachen Trail ohne Wurzeln und Steine. Beide male lag es an der Konzentration.
Freue mich auf das Wochenende. Hoffe einfach, dass das Wetter gut wird, da ich wohl bei sehr schlechter Wettervorhersage keine 8 Stunden Autofahrt auf mich nehme. Bei uns ist das Wetter zum heulen mit Schnee bis auf 1000m runter (mein Hausberg hat Schnee )

Gruss aus der kalten, regnerischen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Oktober 2012)

Chrige: Ok, ich schau mal nach Hotels und schick Dir nen Vorschlag. Wir werden am Sonntag noch ne Runde drehen und dann heimfahren. Wenn wir schon mal da sind werden wir das WE ausnutzen.

Pfälzer Schorle - das Original: *1/2 l* Glas, Riesling bis zum Eichstrich und Wasser was noch reingeht . 

Muß weiterschaffen! Grüßle


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Oktober 2012)

Chrige: Jetzt hab ich mir die Finger wundgegoogelt, aber nicht so das Rechte gfunden. Mir schwebt ein Weingut mit kleinem Landhotel und netter Weinstube vor, Sauna hab ich mir schon abgeschminkt... hier mal 3 Vorschläge. Ich frag auch mal im Pfälzer Fred.
http://www.weingut-mugler.de/gaestezimmer.html
http://www.weingut-faubel.de/landhaus.html
http://www.steinhaeuserhof.de/hotel/zimmer/hotelzimmer.php

Leider sind die Wetteraussichten für das WE nicht so dolle, aber vielleicht wird das noch.

Heute faule Haut und Besteigung der Sofanordwand.


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2012)

hm, wetter sieht echt mal wieder bescheiden aus. ob das nochmal was wird mit dem goldenen herbst? ich fürchte nicht 

wenn's tatsächlich gegen mittag den "leichten regen" geben sollte, den wetter.com prognostiziert... wie regenfest seid ihr? wollen wir's dann verschieben, oder trotzdem fahren? ein bisschen gedröppel hin und wieder würde mich noch nicht abschrecken, aber wenn's richtig doll regnet hab ich immer motivationsprobleme beim losfahren


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2012)

guckguck bin noch da

Mein aktueller Fahrtechnikstand lautet:
Leicht vergrößerter rechter Oberschenkelumfang mit sehr schmerzhaftem Hämatom, ausgelöst durch Umfallen, natürlich eingeklickt, durch leicht veränderten Schwerpunkt mit ca. 15kg Apfelgefülltem Rucksack 
natürlich wegen totaler Schwäche nach Mordstour (ca. 15km und 300hm)

Momentan reichts grad mal für eine wöchentliche Runde von ca. 30km und ca. 600hm....
und ich würd natürlich trotzdem wahnsinnig gern dabei sein....
ich kanns aber leider nur ganz kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich seit ca. 10 Wochen täglich mehrere Stunden im Krankenhaus bei meinem Schatzi verbring. Wenn am Wochenende aber soweit alles ok bei ihm ist, werd ich mir die Auszeit gönnen und mitpfalzen - hallo Lahmschnecke brauchst dann nicht allein hinterherhächeln.

Mein Rädle wird grad nur luftgeprüft, die Scheiben quietschen und ich hoff jedes Mal, dass alles hält, bis ich mal wieder zum Bikefritze komm 

Beim WP würd ich natürlich gern wieder mitmachen, was da allerdings diesen Winter zusammenkommt, keine Ahnung 

Ich wär schon auch total neugierig auf euch, wär ja auch mal an der Zeit, hab aber grad auch ein bißchen Bedenken wegen meiner Langsamkeit. Am Samstag sind 2 Biker an mir vorbeigezogen und haben nicht mal gegrüßt, bestimmt deshalb 

Fie und du???


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> guckguck bin noch da
> 
> *Freufreufreu!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Ach Mausoline, schön von Dir zu hören - dachte mir schon dass Du im Krankenhaus bei Schatzi hockst, hattest Du ja gesagt dass er ins KH muß.
Die Wetteraussichten bessern sich, hoffen wir dass der Föhn die restlichen Wolken in der Pfalz am WE vertreibt. Und hoffentlich ist noch ein bzw zwei Zimmer frei!

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hm, wetter sieht echt mal wieder bescheiden aus. ob das nochmal was wird mit dem goldenen herbst? ich fürchte nicht
> 
> wenn's tatsächlich gegen mittag den "leichten regen" geben sollte, den wetter.com prognostiziert... wie regenfest seid ihr? wollen wir's dann verschieben, oder trotzdem fahren? ein bisschen gedröppel hin und wieder würde mich noch nicht abschrecken, aber wenn's richtig doll regnet hab ich immer motivationsprobleme beim losfahren


 
Sorry, hab Dein post grade erst gesehen.

Wir wollen auch nicht bei Regen fahren und sind dann auch für verschieben. Außerdem ist es auch nicht so schön wenn alles so bäppnaß und schmierig ist. Bei uns ist Föhn für das WE vorhergesagt, da bietet sich für uns auch noch das Allgäu an, was dann später wegen Schnee nicht mehr geht. Insofern wäe ich bei unsicherer Wetterlage eher für verschieben. Chrige wird auch nicht aus dem Föhnhoch ins Shitwetter fahren wollen, oder?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2012)

Weiteres Problem: Ich habe grade 6 Hotels angerufen und alle habe kein Zimmer am WE mehr frei. Eine Wirtin meinte auch dass das SEHR schwer wird, denn in Pfalz sei Hochsaison. 

ich probiers weiter...

1 Stunde später: sieht schlecht aus... ganz schlecht...


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2012)

Und dann hätte ich gleich noch eine andere Alternative: Habe spontan den Wetterbericht bei uns angeschaut. Top Wetter: Freitag 24°C Sonne pur, Samstag 21°C mit vereinzelten Wolken, Sonntag 17°C mit vereinzelten Wolken. Ach ja, der Schnee ist übrigens jetzt schon wieder weg.
Unterkunft könnte ich auch bieten. Entweder wir machen ein Massenlager bei mir zuhause (mein Schatz ist ja weg). Platz hätte es genug und 5-6 Personen hätten wohl sogar Platz im Bett und auf den Sofas. Oder wir mieten uns bei meinen Eltern ein, die im Urlaub sind. Platz hat es dort mehr als genug und mit 9 Betten sollten wir auch ausgesorgt sein. Zudem, wie schon mal erwähnt, wohnen sie am Fuss von meinem Hausberg, der mit Trails übersäht ist.
Falls ihr lieber in einem Hotel übernachtet, könnte ich sicher was organisieren. Allerdings sind halt die Schweizer Preise da schon manchmal etwas teuer.
Und falls ihr am Abend noch etwas machen möchtet, wäre Freitag bis Sonntag auch noch Kirmess 

Egal, ich komme überall hin. Nur mit dem Regen halte ich es so wie scylla: Zwischendurch ein paar Tropfen machen mir nichts aus. Aber bei Dauerregen losfahren macht gar keinen Spass.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2012)

Touren gäbe es übrigens bei uns auch zu Genüge. Ich habe gerade mal zwei rausgesucht, die von den Höhenmetern eventuell machbar wären.

Wildspitz: absoluter Klassiker in der Zentralschweiz (der unendlich langer Bikeständer spricht Bände). Super Aussicht vom Gipfel, technisch einfach, vielleicht mit ca 1200 Höhenmetern etwas viel, allerdings fast alles auf Asphalt rauf. Webcam vom Gipfel ist hier ersichtlich:
http://www.wildspitz.ch/
Ignoriert bitte den Schnee!!! Der sollte weg sein bis zum Wochenende. Dachte eigentlich, der sei weg. Da ich aber im Dunkeln am Morgen aus dem Haus gehe und im Dunkeln nach Hause komme, habe ich den Schnee noch nicht gesehen. Genügend Hütten auf der Strecke...

Gottschalkenberg: Einfacher Aufstieg und ein schöner flowiger Singletrail runter mit ein paar wenigen Stufen, die wahrscheinlich aber alle von uns fahren können (bin ich auch schon in meinem ersten Jahr gefahren). Super Aussichtspunkt auf der Strecke. Etwas weniger Höhenmeter (etwa 900). Auch genügend Hütten auf der Strecke... Webcam vom Gipfel hier ersichtlich:
http://www.gottschalkenberg.ch/

Wollte dies nur mal in die Runde werfen. Wie gesagt, das Auto von meinem Schatz habe ich fürs Wochenende auf sicher, so dass ich auch ins Allgäu oder in die Pfalz fahren kann.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2012)

jaja, der Föhn... !
Danke, Chrige, für das Angebot, klingt verlockend! Bei DEN Aussichten würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht ins Auto setzen um 4 Stunden gen Pfalz zu fahren. 

Wir sind nächstes WE (also 26.-28.10.) am Freitag eh in Zürich (meine Schwester heiratet), da wäre der Abstecher SA und/oder SO an den Vierwaldstätter See nicht so weit (wie weit??). Ob der Föhn bis dahin durchhält???

Für dieses WE wäre es mir zuviel Fahrerei, zumal wir ja nächste WE wieder in die Schweiz müssen. Und ob Mausoline ihren kranken Schatzi so lange alleine läßt wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Andererseits wisen wir dass der Winter in der Pfalz sehr mild ist und sich dort auch im November/Dezember gut biken läßt und ein event. Schnee schnell wieder weg ist.

Scylla und Mausoline, Eure meinung bitte. Ich hab auch immer noch keine anständige Unterkunft gefunden. Naturfreundehaus ist von Naturfreunden belegt. Wandersaison....

Grüße


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wir sind nächstes WE (also 26.-28.10.) am Freitag eh in Zürich (meine Schwester heiratet), da wäre der Abstecher SA und/oder SO an den Vierwaldstätter See nicht so weit (wie weit??). Ob der Föhn bis dahin durchhält???
> Grüße


 
Also ich wohne am Zuger- und nicht am Vierwaldstättersee (obwohl die auch nur einen Katzensprung von einander entfernt sind). Von Zürich nach Steinhausen, wo ich wohne, sind es ca. 30min mit dem Auto (je nach Verkehr auch weniger). Es gibt auch eine direkte Bahnlinie (ca. 25 min). An den Vierwaldstättersee sind es mit dem Auto etwa 10 Minuten mehr.
Ihr könnt euch auch je nach Wetter auch spontan entscheiden. Ich habe noch nichts vor an dem Wochenende.

Ich dachte mir eigentlich schon, dass es für dieses Wochenende für euch etwas weit ist. War nur ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt ja wirklich nicht schlecht... ! Ist bei Euch noch viel los in den Herbergen und Hotels? 

Gruß


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2012)

oh je, dass in neustadt alles derart belegt ist bei nicht ganz tollem wetter und im herbst . damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
na ja, wird wahrscheinlich wein-saison sein!

schweiz müsste ich leider passen. das ist mir zu viel fahrerei, weil ich  samstag ganz-doll-früh-morgens aufbrechen müsste, da ich es freitag abends unmöglich schaffen könnte. na ja, und da wäre dann der samstag irgendwie auch schon gelaufen, weil ich bei ankunft schon viel zu gestresst und fertig wäre um noch aufs rad zu steigen. sonntag dann dito, nur halt umgekehrt.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> guckguck bin noch da



hey, freut mich 

das mit deinem schatzi hört sich ja nicht gut an... seit 10 wochen... 
gute besserung an ihn!
verständlich, dass du gerade besseres zu tun hast, als radfahren  
aber dafür äpfel als trainingsgewicht rumschleppen ist ja auch nicht schlecht  so ein 15kg apfelrucksack würde mich auch umschmeißen! gab's denn wenigstens hinterher lecker apfelkuchen zum trost für den blauen oberschenkel?


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Das klingt ja wirklich nicht schlecht... ! Ist bei Euch noch viel los in den Herbergen und Hotels?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich denke, dass bei mir in der Umgebung (Kanton Zug) nicht viel los sein wird. Da die meisten Reisenden bei uns Geschäftsreisende sind, sind die Hotels am Wochenende so oder so selten komplett voll. Das Problem sind allerdings die Preise . Die Schweiz ist ja so oder so teuer und der Kanton Zug zu allem hin noch eines der teuersten Pflaster. Du kannst ja mal auf der folgenden Seite nachschauen. Aber bitte nicht erschrecken!
http://www.zug-tourismus.ch/de/list.cfm?listall=yes&category=AccZT
Der Kanton ist so klein, dass es nicht drauf an kommt, für welches ihr euch entscheiden würdet. So ziemlich alle Hotels würden in Frage kommen. Und sonst gäbe es auch noch das Hotel "Chrige". Mein Schatz hat heute gemeint, dass wir ja noch ein Gästezimmer hätten. Wäre also auch kein Problem.
Würde mich freuen, euch spontan kennenzulernen.

Dieses Wochenende halte ich mir immernoch frei, falls irgendwas irgendwo zustande kommt. Ich müsste allerdings nun definitiv am Samstag Abend nach Hause, da wir für Sonntag VIP-Pässe für ein Fussballspiel mit Mittagessen bekommen haben.

Mausoline, gute Besserung deinem Schatz! Hört sich ja übel an! Ach ja, hast du eigentlich inzwischen das Ride Magazin? Gestern hat ein Freund von mir die Chef-Redaktion übernommen. Da würde ich sicher irgendwie an ein Exemplar kommen .

Gruss und hoffentlich bis bald,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Wünsche, kann er brauchen 

Für eine Reise in die Schweiz kann ich leider nicht weg, die Fahrt in die Pfalz führt an der Klinik vorbei, das passt besser...und Kachelmann sagt Wetter trocken 

Ach Chrige, das Ride-Magazin ging völlig unter, ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher, ob ich es sogar hier im Zeitschriftenladen mal gesehen habe, aber wenn du grad eins übrig hast  

und Äpfel sind eigene und Kuchen gabs auch, aber von anderen 

Wenn das am Samstag zustande kommt find ichs total klasse 

Guts Nächtle

Fie Hallo.....


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2012)

also wir sind samstag 10 uhr in neustadt am schwimmbad (falls es nicht regnet)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Oktober 2012)

Sorry - ich hab jetzt gestern Abend in Grainau (Zugspitzarena) gebucht... dachte nicht dass es in der Pfalz noch was wird, auch wegen der Unterkunft. Das ist ja nun doof...  . 

Falls Ihr Euch trefft wünsche ich Euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß - ich bekomme das schon noch mal hin mit der Pfalz. Und Chrige sehe ich ja vielleicht am darauffolgenden WE. Danke für den Link - für eine Nacht werden wir die schweizer Preise wohl überleben...

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schwabenländle! War ne tolle Fernsicht heute früh und ein Morgenrot vom Feinsten...


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2012)

@Lahmschnecke
mach dir nichts draus, wir bekommen das schon noch hin, irgendwann irgendwie. Wie hast du so schön gesagt weiter vorne... im Pfälzer Wald ist ja auch im Winter gut Biken 

Mit den Unterkünften ist eh doof. Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet, dass das jetzt noch so voll ist. Und im Hotel scylla gibt's leider immer noch kein Gästezimmer (besser gesagt: das gibt's schon, aber drin liegen bisher nur Farbeimer, Schrauben, Hämmer, etc...)  

Viel Spaß an der Zugspitze! Soll ja weiter südlich bestes Wetter geben! Muss man noch in vollen Zügen genießen, vor der Winter endgültig kommt 

Fahren tun wir am Wochenende trotzdem, aber wenn jetzt niemand mit will, dann machen wir halt die normale Technik-und-Höhenmeter-Sammelrunde draus.


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend liebes WP-Team!

Ich kann zwar mitmachen, aber ich bin eigentlich nicht in der Lage, längere Strecken zu fahren. Bei mir ist alles eingebrochen. Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht ausführlicher werden, aber sieht alles ziemlich beschissen aus. 
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum. Ich fahre zwar noch mit meinem Kona, aber nur Kurzstrecken, weil mein Auto kaputt ist. Also Touren sind bei mir grad nicht drin. Aber wenn ihr mich trotzdem haben wollt, kein Problem. Ich gebe meinen Platz auch gerne ab.

Liebe Grüße

Micha

PS: ich habe jetzt nur alles überflogen


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2012)

Hey Fie,

schön von dir zu hören. Du musst unbedingt mitmachen, du bist Gründerin 
und bestimmt tut dir das auch gut 

Wenn du kein Auto hast, könntest du wohl nicht mit in die Pfalz kommen, ein bißchen rumtrailen, höchstens falls Chrige kommt und dich unterwegs einpackt 

Was macht der 40Tonner, bestimmt stressig, oder?


Lahmschnecke, du bist mal eine...in der Pfalz ist das beste Wetter angesagt und ein Bettchen hätt sich bestimmt auch noch gefunden  und jetzt, was mach ich? ich komm doch Scylla und Co. gar nicht hinterher  Jetzt hab ich mich so auf euch alle gefreut 

Chrige, Fie Hilfe


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2012)

So, ich melde mich nun auch wieder. Wollte schon absagen für das Wochenende, als ich gestern die Wetterprognosen für die Schweiz gehört habe. Nun habe ich aber doch noch schnell die Wetterprognosen für Neustadt angeschaut und ohoooo, da ist ja Sonnenschein und 21°C angesagt .
Ok, ich bin dabei! Habe kurz nach Hotels gegoogelt und auch noch das eine oder andere gefunden. Ich bin richtig, wenn ich Neustadt an der Weinstrasse google, nicht? Nicht, dass ich ans falsche Ort fahre. Bitte so schnell wie möglich bestätigen, damit ich das Hotel buchen kann.

Lahmschnecke: falls ihr euch doch noch umentscheidet. Hier hat es ein paar Hotels:
http://www.booking.com/searchresult...month=2012-10&group_adults=2&group_children=0
Huch, langer Link...

So, dann nehme ich morgen wohl die ca. 4h Autofahrt unter die Räder. Wie gesagt, ich muss am Samstag Abend wieder nach Hause.

Fie, ich kann dich gerne aufgabeln (keine Ahnung, wo du wohnst, aber wird schon irgendwo auf dem Weg liegen). Wir müssten wahrscheinlich mit den Bikes Tetris spielen, aber irgendwie würden wir auch dein Bike ins Auto bringen.

Lahmschnecke: Falls du noch ein Hotel für das Wochenende darauf in meiner Umgebung suchst. Ich würde dir von der Jugendherberge abraten (falls da überhaupt noch Platz ist). An dem Wochenende findet direkt neben der Jugendherberge die Zuger Messe statt. Da wird Ramba Zamba bis spät in die Nacht rein sein.

Freue mich, euch kennenzulernen .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2012)

Tja, ist das man nun doof - ich hab gebucht und wir lösen dort auch noch nen Hotelgutschein von unserer Hochzeit ein . Das mopst mich jetzt ja schon... aber am Dienstag sah auch wettrtechnisch noch alles anders aus.
Ich werd´s überleben, Ihr sicher auch und Ihr werdet auch ohne mich Spaß haben. Tut mir leid, Mausoline... die beiden jungen Hüpfer sollen Dich ja gut behandeln! Macht ein paar Fotos, damit ich mich noch mehr mopsen kann! 

Fie, schön von Dir zu hören, auch wenn es nicht so rosig klingt. Aber Kopf hoch - und sei doch so lieb uns eröffne unser Team im Winterpokal! Kurzstrecken geben auch Punkte, also mach mit!
Darf ich überhaupt noch mitmachen, wenn ich jetzt die Zugspitze der Pfalz vorziehe?? Ich gräm mich ja auch (ein bischen ).

Das mit den Hotels ist witzig - selbst im Tourismusbüro haben sie mir gesagt dass es ganz schlecht aussieht. Aber wenn Chrige noch ein Bettchen gefunden hat dann ist es ja ok! 

Viel Spaß, passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> also wir sind samstag 10 uhr in neustadt am schwimmbad (falls es nicht regnet)


Ich auch (auch wenn's regnet) . Hotel ist gebucht. Und lasst mich jetzt nicht alleine, falls es am Morgen dunkle Wolken haben soll. Hmm, sonst müsst ihr dann vielleicht am Sonntag in der Zeitung die Schlagzeile "Schweizerin verirrt sich im Pfälzer Wald" lesen.
Schicke euch per PN noch meine Handy-Nummer.

Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich auch (auch wenn's regnet) . Hotel ist gebucht. Und lasst mich jetzt nicht alleine, falls es am Morgen dunkle Wolken haben soll. Hmm, sonst müsst ihr dann vielleicht am Sonntag in der Zeitung die Schlagzeile "Schweizerin verirrt sich im Pfälzer Wald" lesen.
> Schicke euch per PN noch meine Handy-Nummer.
> 
> Bis bald!




die letzte Mohikanerin 
mit meinem Schatz und mir kannst du rechnen!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir spricht bisher nichts dagegen 

und das Wetter  die haben sogar 15° um 8Uhr Weinbiet angesagt und ich hab gedacht ich frier mir morgens um 10 alles ab, ist nicht grade meine Bikezeit zur Zeit...jetzt muss ich nur noch das Schwimmbad finden.

Also ich bin dabei......freu mich.....ihr müßt halt oben auf  ich warten 

Chrige fährst du über Basel? da liegt Fie nicht aufm Weg, sie wohnt in TÜ, aber es wär schon schön die Fie mal ein bißchen zu entführen...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2012)

... hey, eine zweite Mohikanerin 

Schwimmbad ist einfach. Aus der "Rheinebene" kommend der Hauptstraße durch Neustadt in Richtung Lambrecht folgen, und ziemlich weit hinten im Ort dann irgendwo (Schwimmbad/"Stadionbad" ist ausgeschildert) rechts abbiegen. Für's Navi: Sauterstraße 87
Wir parken immer irgendwo davor an der Straße lang.


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich fahre nicht über Basel. Aber Fie hat mir gestern eine Nachricht geschickt, dass sie nicht mitfahren kann. Nun ja, wir finden sicher noch irgendwann einen anderen Tag, um auch noch die anderen zwei Mohikanerinnen kennen zu lernen. 
Mein Auto (oder besser gesagt das von meinem Schatz) steht voll bepackt auf dem Parkplatz von unserer Firma. Na ja, ich habe beim packen gemerkt, dass es gar nicht viel mehr Platz hat als mein Mini .
Bis morgen früh!

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (20. Oktober 2012)

zurück zuhause. War toll mit euch!!! Auf ein anderes mal mit Fie und Lahmschnecke. Gruss


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> zurück zuhause. War toll mit euch!!! Auf ein anderes mal mit Fie und Lahmschnecke. Gruss



 ganz schön flott unterwegs!

jetzt kenn ich schon fast unser ganzes winterpokal team persönlich... wurde auch mal zeit 
war ein super pfalz-tag mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> zurück zuhause. _olla, das lief aber gut_ War toll mit euch!!! Auf ein anderes mal mit Fie und Lahmschnecke. Gruss



Jawoll 

Danke für die spontane Idee und das Wetter und die schöne Tour mit euch zusammen.
Das wurde Zeit und hat gepasst  Auf ein Neues.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Oktober 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Jawoll
> 
> Danke für die spontane Idee und das Wetter und die schöne Tour mit euch zusammen.
> Das wurde Zeit und hat gepasst  Auf ein Neues.


 
Dann bin ich aber auch dabei!! Versprochen!

Wer eröffnet nun das Team - darf ich überhaupt noch mitmachen??

GRüße!!


----------



## Chrige (22. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ganz schön flott unterwegs!


 
Ja, ab Karlsruhe war nicht mehr viel mit Verkehr. Aber die Baustelle . Irgendwann dachte ich, dass ich bis in die Schweiz mit Tempo 80 rollen müsste. Ich war dann um 20:50 an der Grenze und genaue eine Stunde später zuhause. Nach einer Dusche bin ich sogar noch kurz an unser Dorffest .

Fie, eröffnest du nun unser Team? Und Lahmschnecke, du darfst gerne mitfahren. Und was das Wetter für nächsten Samstag betrifft . Es hat Wolken, Sonne und Regentropfen auf dem Symbol. Ist wohl noch etwas früh zum Entscheiden. Vor allem sind 8°C angesagt . Ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch.

Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Chrige

PS: Gute Besserung unseren "Hand-Verletzten".


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2012)

Pssst 

Na Lahmschnecke, hattest wohl Muffensausen 

wie war eure Ausfahrt?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Oktober 2012)

Ga nich waahr... kein Muffensausen... nönönönö... 

Unsere Ausfahrt? SA Bike & Hike ins Höllental über die Klamm - viel mehr Hike als geplant und jetzt Muskelkater. Schöner Trail als Abschluss am Eibsee (hab über die Fahrkünste meines Schatzi gestaunt), selber viel geschoben, weil meistens ging der Trail bergauf. 
SO schöne Tour nach Ehrwald über Hochthörlenhütte (die gibts aber grade nicht mehr, abgerissen, vom Neubau steht die Bodenplatte), paar kleinere Trails und Superblick auf Zugspitze und Umgebung mit Herbstlaub bei strahlend blauem Himmel.
Hab mehrmals an Euch gedacht...


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2012)

da unsere Chefin Fie letztens wohl nicht so viel Zeit zum IBC surfen hat, hab ich uns mal eingetragen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/186


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Scylla, bin dabei !


----------



## Chrige (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei 

Brauche dringend Motivation, um bei diesem Sch... Wetter biken zu gehen. Ok, werde versuchen, mich im Winter sportlich zu betätigen (und zwei Wochen sonniges/warmes biken in Brasilien sind ja drin )


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke Scylla, hab Antrag gestellt 

Chrige, nach Brasil kommst einfach wieder in die Pfalz, da ists vielleicht schneeloser


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Oktober 2012)

Und, Mädels? Habt Ihr die Winterreifen schon aufs Bike gezogen?? 
Ich finde den Schnee cool! Hoffentlich gibts nen ordentlichen Winter mit gut Schnee (bitte nicht erst im Februar!). 

In Zürich war Sch...wetter, gestern auf der Rückfahrt nur Schneetreiben bis nach Hause. Da war nix mit Biken, schade. 

Jetzt gehts raus - ohne bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die Winterreifen auf dem Bike sind im Gegensatz zum Auto aufgezogen. Da sieht man, wo ich die Prioritäten setze . 
Tja, gestern war wirklich nichts mit biken und heute ist es noch schlimmer. Ich geniesse es, mal ein Wochenende zuhause zu verbringen.
Ich kann eigentlich auf den Schnee verzichten. Aber da ich ja in drei Wochen nach Brasilien abhaue, habe ich noch warme Tage vor mir.
Letzten Donnerstag haben wir übrigens einen Nightride auf so rutschigen Trails gemacht, dass ich mich schon auf den Snowride vorbereiten konnte. Es war sooo rutschig, dass wir die Trails rauf (geschoben) sind und die Asphaltstrasse runter fuhren, da sogar die Freerider unter uns fanden, es sei zu gefährlich auf diesen Trails runterzufahren .
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin Mädels,

mann,  war das kalt heute früh auf dem Bike! Ich bin mit dem Rad ins Büro, weil ich keine Lust hatte mein Auto abzukratzen. Teilweise blankes Eis auf den Wegen, und noch keine Spikes auf dem Rad, da hieß es aufpassen. Aber ab Mittwoch soll ja wieder wärmer werden, dann ist alles schön matschig. Das richtige Wetter dann für eine Steuererklärung am Feiertag...

Euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich war auch draußen. Frische Luft schnappen, weil mir das Wetter den Kopf zersticht, aber es war eher ein Spaziergang mit 5x72 Stufen zum Abschluß.

Es ist grad alles superanstrengend, mein Schatzi hat auch noch so was wie ein Hospitalismus und mir fehlt eine Schraube  für die Felgen der Winterreifen, alle montiert, aber unfahrbar und die Heizung hat seit gestern nicht richtig funktioniert und...hoffentlich kommt sonst nix mehr 

Mit meinen demolierten Fingern bin ich letzte Woche nochmal richtig hängengeblieben, Autsch  aber seit heut gehts merklich besser 

Grüsse an Euch alle


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Das richtige Wetter dann für eine Steuererklärung am Feiertag...



Feiertag... ich wohn im falschen Bundesland 
Und wann soll ich dann die blöde Steuererklärung machen, wenn ich gar keinen Feiertag dafür habe? 

Winterreifen haben wir letzten Samstag im Schneetreiben aufgezogen. 
Sonntag in der Pfalz war's dann richtig surreal, oben auf den Hügeln dick voll mit Schnee, der dann Mittags angetaut ist und in dicken Batzen von den Bäumen fiel. Schneefall bei blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein quasi. Am Ende waren wir dann komplett durchnässt vom Schneebombardement von oben und dem Schneematsch von unten, und dafür der letzte Trail des Tages schon wieder komplett trocken 





viel spaß den feiertaglern morgen 
vielleicht gibt das wetter ja sogar was anderes als steuern her 

  @Mausoline
schön, dass es mit dem finger so langsam wieder besser geht. aber aufpassen und nicht nochmal anecken!
deinem schatz kann man nur ganz viel geduld wünschen und vor allem immer noch gute/schnelle besserung! es geht bestimmt demnächst wieder aufwärts mit allem.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns gibt das Wetter morgen wohl den _Beginn_ einer (!) Steuerklärung her - ab Freitag ist dann wieder tolles Wetter vorher gesagt... ab in die Berge!

Scylla - Ihr seid auch gnadenlos... kein schlechtes Wetter, niiiee! Habt Ihr keinen Garten, wo man mal was aufräumen muß, keine Wäsche zu bügeln, kochen, einkaufen, Fenster putzen, Kinder/Familien/Freundegeburtstage, Auto-in-die-Werkstatt, gemütliches Sofa??? 

Mausoline... alles soweit im handlebaren Bereich?? 

Hab heute ne kurze Runde (1 Stunde) gemütlich durch die Pampa gedreht und geschaut, dass ich den schönen roten Sonnenuntergang mal von einer höheren Position erwische - der Sonnenuntergang war von Wolken verwaschen aber doch schön - hatte leider keinen Photo dabei und hab den kurzen Moment still genossen.

Schönen Feiertag für die, die einen haben; für den Rest frohes Schaffen morgen  !

Ab Montag gilt es dann...* jeder Punkt zählt!*  Fie????


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Habt Ihr keinen Garten, wo man mal was aufräumen muß, keine Wäsche zu bügeln, kochen, einkaufen, Fenster putzen, Kinder/Familien/Freundegeburtstage, Auto-in-die-Werkstatt, gemütliches Sofa???



das Kraut im Garten wächst von alleine... Wäsche wird einfach keine gekauft, die man bügeln müsste... kochen dauert bei mir max. 1/2 h... einkaufen kann man nach der Pfalztour noch beim Rewe... Fenster werden außen vom Regen gewaschen ... Familie und Freunde gehen entweder mit Biken oder kommen abends dran... Auto-in-die-Werkstatt-bringen-und-abholen hab ich grad die Woche aufm Arbeitsweg erledigt... Sofa? Meinst du das längliche Ding wo Specialized drauf steht? 


(nur zu 10% Ironie)


----------



## Chrige (31. Oktober 2012)

Was ganz fies ist, wenn man im richtigen Kanton wohnt aber im falschen arbeitet. Während alle meine Freunde und auch mein Schatz heute feiern waren, muss ich morgen früh raus. Na ja, habe mich langsam daran gewohnt. Bei uns hats das ganze Wochenende geschneit. Inzwischen ist der Schnee langsam weg. Vielleicht schaff ich's ja morgen Abend aufs Bike. Im Moment ist zwar noch Regen angesagt. Die Punkte zählen ja erst ab Montag ;-) Fie, bist dz dabei? Wir wollen dich dabei haben. Wünsche allen morgen einen schönen Tag (wie auch immer).


----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Sonntag in der Pfalz war's dann richtig surreal, oben auf den Hügeln dick voll mit Schnee, der dann Mittags angetaut ist und in dicken Batzen von den Bäumen fiel. Schneefall bei blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein quasi. Am Ende waren wir dann komplett durchnässt vom Schneebombardement von oben und dem Schneematsch von unten, und dafür der letzte Trail des Tages schon wieder komplett trocken



da waren wir auch unterwegs..also in der pfalz..an der kalmit in der nähe..totenkopf, hohe loog...war so genial! so schönes knirschen der stollen aufm schnee


----------



## scylla (1. November 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> da waren wir auch unterwegs..also in der pfalz..an der kalmit in der nähe..totenkopf, hohe loog...war so genial! so schönes knirschen der stollen aufm schnee



an der kalmit waren wie die letzten wochenenden quasi in dauerschleife, daher musste mal ein wenig abwechslung her (bad dürkheim)
seid ihr öfter in der gegend on tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> an der kalmit waren wie die letzten wochenenden quasi in dauerschleife, daher musste mal ein wenig abwechslung her (bad dürkheim)
> seid ihr öfter in der gegend on tour?



ja also so 2-3x im monat schätze ich..wohne halt in KA und wir müssen immer erst hinfahren aber es lohnt sich generell


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ..........Scylla - Ihr seid auch gnadenlos... kein schlechtes Wetter, niiiee! Habt Ihr keinen Garten, wo man mal was aufräumen muß, keine Wäsche zu bügeln, kochen, einkaufen, Fenster putzen, Kinder/Familien/Freundegeburtstage, Auto-in-die-Werkstatt, gemütliches Sofa??? .......



Hab ich auch schon gedacht  wahrscheinlich ist alles clean wie im Labor.
In unserem Alter wird das dann auch ein bißchen anders aussehn, aber bis dahin weiter Vollgas 

Ich war heut am Feiertag auch ne klitzekleine Runde unterwegs. Hab nach Futter für den Hasen gesucht, aber die Maisfelder um den Ort waren alle schon sauber  und bei uns gabs viel Schneebruch 

Nach einer schlechten Woche gehts meinem Schatzi seit gestern wieder besser und ich bin dafür, dass es jetzt nur noch aufwärts geht!


FIE - wir wollen dass du auch wieder mitmachst


Linnsche: du bist ja inzwischen ganz feste unterwegs!


Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> FIE - wir wollen dass du auch wieder mitmachst


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/26


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/26


 

mate, was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2012)

Team voll besetzt

...oops wie peinlich, habe mich total vertan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (2. November 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Linnsche: du bist ja inzwischen ganz feste unterwegs!
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle



jaaaaaaaaaaaaa und es ist herrlich  hab bisher leider noch kein WP-Team gefunden  gibt es hier noch welche die mit mir eins gründen würden????


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

hey linnsche, eigentlich ist unser team schon komplett wie im letzten jahr... wenn sich die fie mal melden würde und im wp-team eintragen (fie, wo bist du? )

guck mal bei den sofanordwändlern, ich glaub die hatten noch plätze frei!


----------



## Fie (4. November 2012)

Okay,

hab mich angemeldet. Aber bitte erwartet keine Wunder. Und danke, dass ihr auf mich gewartet habt!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2012)

Super, freue mich.
Gruss Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2012)

Na dann sind wir ja wieder komplett!

Es geht los...


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2012)

Super Fie, find ich klasse 

Mach was geht, bei mir werden die Punkte auch nur tröpfeln.
Heut um 18 Uhr hab ich Jazzgymnastik. Wenns auf der A8 keinen Stau gibt kanns mir nach dem Krankenhaus noch reichen 

Grüße


----------



## Chrige (6. November 2012)

So, gestern nun also mit dem Punkte sammeln begonnen. Eigentlich wollte ich schon wieder kneifen. Aber ja, was macht man doch alles für den WP . Da ich diese Woche Mittwoch-Freitag geschäftlich in England bin, habe ich mich gestern für Intervall-Training im Studio entschieden, da ich sonst wohl kaum zum Radfahren komme. Es werden nicht so viele Punkte in den nächsten zwei Wochen zusammen kommen, da ich sehr viel im Geschäft und auch zuhause um die Ohren habe. 
Danach punkte ich dann zwei Wochen lang in Brasilien ;-).
Gruss an alle,
Chrige

PS: Standesgemäss hat die scylla schon vorgelegt. Tzz, mich hätten gestern keine zehn Pferde aufs Bike gebracht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. November 2012)

Bravo, Chrige, bei mir hat gestern der Schweinehund gesiegt . Ich muß meine Sportsachen wirklich mit ins Büro nehmen; wenn ich erst mal zuhause bin dann komme ich nicht mehr in die Puschen... 

Heute erneuter Versuch, den Schweinehund zu besiegen. Schau´ mer mal...

Mausoline - wie gehts dem Schatz??? Hast Du es gestern noch in die Jazzgymnastik (was für ein herrliches Wort aus den 70er ) geschafft?

Auf Scylla ist Verlass .

Grüße - und: dranbleiben!


----------



## scylla (6. November 2012)

Super, Fie, dass du dich noch aufgerappelt hast und dabei bist. 
Die Punkte sind doch sowas von egal. Mach einfach, was du kannst und willst. Hauptsache, wir haben alle zusammen Spaß dabei gehabt. 

Fürs Punktesammeln dann erst mal Chrige in Brasilien zuständig


----------



## Chrige (7. November 2012)

Hmm, ich glaube fürs Punktesammeln bist trotzdem du scylla noch zuständig (siehe Zwischenstand) . Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fahrt ihr doch auch noch in den Bikeurlaub...
Tja, ich habe nochmals zwei Punkte durch Step and Tone gestern hinzugefügt. Das sollte eigentlich 100 Punkte geben. War das zweite mal dort und kam mir vor wie der absolute Bewegungslegasteniker. Am Anfang ging es ja noch aber je mehr Drehungen dann dazu kamen umso mehr verwirrt wurde ich. Das gute war, dass ich so auf die Schritte konzentriert war, dass ich gar nicht merkte wie ich schwitzte. Also der erste Teil der Lektion ist Step-Aerobic und im zweiten Teil werden die Muskeln mit Kraftübungen gestärkt. Das ging dann wieder einigermassen, obwohl es schon sehr streng war. 
Heute geht's also nach England. Vielleicht kann ich am Freitag, wenn ich nach Hause komme, noch etwas punkten.
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Woche.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. November 2012)

Dann nen guten Flug!

ich mach auch Step, schon seit vielen Jahren - und grade weil man sich so konzentrieren muß kann man gut abschalten. 
Heute habe ich meine Sporttasche dabei , Spinning geht wieder los. Dann gibts auch für mich ein paar Pünktchen. Und dann muß ich dran bleiben, Ende November gehts zum Ski-Opening und außerdem will ich ins Skitouren gehen einsteigen. Wieviel Punkte gibt es für ne Skitour?

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2012)

Skitouren sind mindestens so anstrengend wie Langlauf 

Hab auch die ersten Punkte geschafft  Vorbereiten aufs Skifahren und noch ein bißchen Hallenklettern. Bei den großen Griffen gings sogar mit meinem Finger. Am Montag hatte es mir natürlich nicht mehr gereicht.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Chrige (7. November 2012)

Wir könnten ja mal ein WP-Treffen im Winter auf einer Ski-Tour machen. Ich habe auch noch nie eine Skitour gemacht und möchte jedes Jahr damit beginnen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. November 2012)

Puh, Mausoline *SteinvomHerzenfall* hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht ... 

Skitouren: Wir machen mit unserem DAV so ein Ausbildungs-Wochenende im Allgäu, um zu sehen wie das ist und worauf man im freien Gelände so achten muß. Natürlich mit Lawinenkurs. Die Ausrüstung haben wir uns geliehen, weil ja allein gute Tourenschuhe schweineteuer sind. Mal schauen ob uns das taugt. Mausoline, irgendwelche Mutti-Tipps ?

Spinning hat gestern richtig Laune gemacht, der Schweiß floss in Strömen. Ich bekomme bei solchen Anstrengungen immer einen knallroten Kopf und sehe aus als ob ich gleich platze. Ging mir aber gut. 

Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden und wir hoffen auf eine Runde Biken in der Abendsonne. 

Heute keine Punkte.

Gruß von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2012)

Ein Treffen? immer gut 




Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Puh, Mausoline *SteinvomHerzenfall* hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht ...
> 
> Skitouren: Wir machen mit unserem DAV  da seid ihr gut aufgehoben, prima  so ein Ausbildungs-Wochenende im Allgäu, um zu sehen wie das ist und worauf man im freien Gelände so achten muß. Natürlich mit Lawinenkurs. Die Ausrüstung haben wir uns geliehen, weil ja allein gute Tourenschuhe schweineteuer sind. Mal schauen ob uns das taugt. Mausoline, irgendwelche Mutti-Tipps ?  da gibts weitaus erfahrenere Damen hier im Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. November 2012)

ich hab soooo Muskelkater!!! in den Beinen tut es nicht ganz so doll weh, aber die Oberarme brennen wie der Teufel, kann sie gar nicht ganz ausstrecken, sonst reißt der Bizeps...Schultergürtel macht auch weh, und der Bauch...lachen ist nicht...und husten besser gar nicht... .

Es sind nur langsame Bewegungen möglich. Daher heute keine Punkte.

Gruß Jammerschnecke

Chrige, wann fliegst Du denn?


----------



## Chrige (12. November 2012)

Ich bin also am Freitag nicht mehr zum Sport treiben gekommen. Ich bin so müde von England zurückgekommen, dass ich nur noch nach Hause und tot ins Bett fallen konnte. Ich habe aber vor, diese Woche Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag etwas zu machen. Ich fliege dann am Samstag ab nach Brasilien. Wenn ich das Programm richtig im Kopf habe, werden wir die ersten zwei Tage noch am Strand verbringe und erst am dritten Tag aufs Bike steigen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. November 2012)

Hach, Chrige, bei DEM Wetter, wie es grade bei uns ist, beneide ich Dich...


----------



## Chrige (14. November 2012)

Hey, ihr seid ja richtig fleissig ! Ich habe meine nächsten zwei Pünktlein eingetragen . Step and Tone. Macht langsam Spass und ich bin nicht mehr ganz die Bewegungslegastenikerin... Hoffe, dass ich heute und morgen noch Sport treiben kann. Danach geht es ab nach Brasilien . Hach, ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind... Wie gesagt, ich versuche auch danach weiter Punkte zu sammeln. Doch dies ist im Moment etwas schwierig, da ich kaum wieder zuhause schon wieder geschäftlich weg muss...
Na ja, ich tu mein bestes.

Gruss aus der grauen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2012)

Auch von mir wieder ein paar Pünktchen, Spinning. Und heute abend mach ich den "Käfer" - Pilates  :kotzhab ich nicht schon mal gesagt, dass ich Pilates hasse ? ) Was tut man nicht alles um der Alterssteifheit vorzubeugen...

Gruß von der Lahmschnecke

Na, Chrige, hälst Du es vor Vorfreude und Spannung noch aus?


----------



## scylla (15. November 2012)

@_Chrige_
viel Spaß in Brasilien! 
Lass dir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen und bring ordentlich Punkte (und Fotos) mit 

Ich bin soooo neidisch, mag schon gar nicht mehr aus dem Fenster gucken hierzulande


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2012)

Ja, der Blick aus dem Fenster läßt einen verzweifeln...


----------



## Chrige (15. November 2012)

Wem sagt ihr das. Aber den Fotos nach, habt ihr in Deutschland noch etwas mehr Sonne als wir in der Schweiz. Ich habe die Sonne das letzte mal letzte Woche in England gesehen. Na ja, bei mir geht's ja nicht mehr lange .
Gestern habe ich alles gepackt. Hm, meine Tasche ist irgendwie nur halb so voll wie letztes Jahr als ich in den Himalaya flog. Ok, damals musste ich noch Schlafsack mitnehmen und wohl auch einiges mehr an warmen Kleidern . Hoffe einfach, dass ich nichts vergessen habe.
Mein neuer Fotoapparat ist auch rechtzeitig angekommen, obwohl sie mir letzte Woche den falschen geliefert hatten und dieser nochmals umgetauscht werden musste. Jetzt bin ich also bereit zum Fotos schiessen.
Heute werde ich dann nochmals mit den Jungs gut eingepackt biken gehen. Hauptsächlich fahre ich mit, um noch etwas Punkte zu machen und sie neidisch zu machen . Und einer, der dabei ist, war schon auf der gleichen Tour in Brasilien. Dann kann ich noch etwas mit ihm quatschen.
Liebe Grüsse,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @_Chrige_
> viel Spaß in Brasilien!
> Lass dir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen und bring ordentlich Punkte (und Fotos) mit ..........



dto.

und viele schöne Touren und Erlebnisse
und komm gesund und heil wieder 

Hab am Dienstag ne winzige Runde in der Dämmerung gedreht und ich muss sagen, das hat mir richtig gut gefallen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2012)

Mausoline, das ist superschön... Danke! Es sind doch oft die kleinen Runden, zu denen man sich noch aufrafft, die einem einfach ein gutes Gefühl geben und einen glücklich nach Hause radeln lassen. Sonnenuntergang in der Heimat... dazu noch ein Bike, eine kurze Runde... schön ist das. 

Ich geh jetzt ins dodo.
bonne nuit.

Laaaaaahm*gähn*schnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (16. November 2012)

Super schönes Foto Mausoline!

Ich habe jetzt gestern noch meine letzten Punkte vor meinem Urlaub verdient. War wiedereinmal mit den Jungs unterwegs. Allerdings war es eine absolut gemütliche Tour. Da ich aber vor meinem Urlaub gar nichts riskieren wollte, kam es mir gerade recht und ich konnte die ganze Zeit mit den anderen etwas schwatzen. Ich war auch so gut eingepackt, dass ich gar nie kalt hatte.

Jetzt gehts also morgen los nach Brasilien. Heute Abend gehe ich noch mit meinem Schatz ins Kino und morgen früh zum Flughafen. Ich werde wohl die Punkte erst nach dem Urlaub nachtragen können. Seid brav fleissig beim Punkte sammeln. Ich nehme dafür etwas Sonne mit nach Hause und versuche sie dann auch nach Deutschland zu schicken.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. November 2012)

Na dann guten Flug, Chrige - und bring doch etwas MEHR Sonne  mit, so auf Vorrat! Pass auf Dich auf und komm gesund wieder !


----------



## Chrige (22. November 2012)

Gruss aus Brasilien. Bin fleissig am Punkte sammeln und Wärme tanken. Heute hatten wir einen 10km langen, technisch anspruchsvollen Downhill zum Start. Einfach nur toll! Ausführlicher werde ich später berichten. Gruss Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2012)

nach Brasilia


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. November 2012)

heute früh erster Snowride ins Büro - das war Schwerstarbeit! Nichts geräumt, aber gleich gar nichts, dabei weiß man ja erst seit 4 Tagen dass es heute schneien soll . 
Ich bin ja gespannt ob die weiße Pracht bis heute Abend durchhält - der Schnee ist sehr naß und schwer.


----------



## Chrige (29. November 2012)

Und ich bin heute das letzte mal dieses Jahr kurz unterwegs ;-). Ihr solltet mich sehen! Ich war noch nie so verkratzt und verschlagen vom Biken. Und das mit nur einem Sturz. Aber die Trails hier sind komplett wild, verbockt und verwachsen. Alles was ein Bikerherz hüpfen lässt. Fotos gibts später. Die Punkte werde ich wohl schätzen müssen, da ich weder Tacho noch Uhr dabei habe. Gruss aus Brasilien, Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. November 2012)

Chrige, pack ne warme Jacke für den Rückflug ein! Auch in der Schweiz liegt Schnee!


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2012)

Unser Skilift, ca. 45min Fahrt, knapp 1000m hoch, in der Nähe Bad Wildbad, hat heut abend eröffnet, sieht gut aus. Bei uns ists diesmal grün geblieben.

Ich brauch nen kleinen Tip. 
Hab einen Rest Dorn im Mantel, den ich von keiner Seite zu fassen bekomm, aber den ich mit dem Finger spüre. Popel ich da so lang rum, bis ich nix mehr spür oder muss ich den Mantel wegschmeißen oder gibts ne andere Möglichkeit 
Scylla, weißt du was?

LG Petra


----------



## Chrige (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin zurück in der kalten Schweiz 
Ach Mensch, ich hätte noch Wochen bleiben können. Die zwei Wochen waren einfach toll. 10 Tage Biken, fast nur auf Trails, teilweise verbockt, teilweise flowig. Und das kombiniert mit baden, essen, trinken . Am liebsten wäre ich dort geblieben. Das Wetter war auch toll, schön warm aber nicht zu heiss und ohne Regen. Ich denke auch, dass ich in Sachen Fahrtechnik einen Sprung gemacht habe, da wir einige knifflige Stellen hatten.
So, jetzt geht's ans Punkte eintragen. Das wird ja sooooo schwierig, da ich nie auf die Uhr geschaut habe und der GPS vom Reiseleiter auch irgendwann den Geist aufgab. Ich werde wohl einfach etwas schätzen müssen.

Unter was soll ich wandern angeben? Alternativ Sport oder Laufen? Einen Tag waren wir auf einer 4stündigen Wanderung und auch an den anderen Tagen sind wir oft zu einem Wasserfall gewandert.

Fotostory kommt dann irgendwann noch. Das wird aber wohl eine Zeit dauern, da ich zuerst die 800 Fotos aussortieren muss. Zudem haben die anderen auch noch einige Fotos. Leider (wie immer) wurde auf den Trails viel zu wenig fotografiert.

Liebe Grüsse,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallihallo 
Supi, dass es so toll war und du gesund wieder da bist.

Wie anstrengend, anspruchsvoll, schnell war denn das Wandern?
Walken trag ich unter Laufen ein. Normales Wandern würd ich unter Alternativ eintragen.

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht. 
Übrigens gibts grad zwei Annapurna-Bike-Berichte in Reisen, Routen und im Pfälzerwald Forum.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke eine Wanderung werde ich als Laufen eingeben, da diese wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll war. Die anderen werde ich als Alternativ eingeben. Ich habe mich auch sonst ziemlich viel bewegt, was sich aber natürlich nicht aufschreiben werde. 
Ich habe jetzt die Bikestrecken mit einem 10 km/h Schnitt berechnet. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir so immer etwa berechnet haben, wie lange es noch dauern wird. Ausser am zweitletzten Tag, an dem wir den ganzen Tag auf einem technisch sehr schwierigen Trail waren und wir mindestens 6 Stunden brauchten.

Ich kam konditionell und technisch gut mit. Ich war etwa im Mittelfeld. Die drei Herren waren stärker wie ich und die zwei Frauen eher etwas schwächer.
Leider bekam ich auch noch eine Magen Darm Grippe, so dass ich einen Tag mit dem Begleitfahrzeug mitfahren musste. Danach war ich natürlich auch noch zwei Tage ziemlich geschwächt.
Aber eben, genauere Details ein anderes mal.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (4. Dezember 2012)

So, war also heute noch im Fitness Punkte sammeln. Hauptsächlich, da ich dort ein T-Shirt tragen konnte und mit meiner Bräune angeben konnte . Ich habe dann aber beim Krafttraining gemerkt, dass mein Urlaub wohl auch ein gutes Training war. Konnte bedeutend mehr Gewicht stemmen wie sonst.
Eigentlich wäre ja Step and Tone angesagt gewesen. Da ich mir aber im Urlaub beim Baden  den Zehen so stark angestossen habe, dass er blau wurde und stark anschwoll, traute ich mich noch nicht ins Step. Denke, dass der Zeh eventuell sogar angeknackst ist. Er ist jetzt. 10 Tage später immer noch geschwollen. Na ja, muss wegen meiner Schulter jetzt so oder so endlich zum Arzt. Falls der Zeh bis dann nicht besser ist, wird er auch noch gezeigt.

Scylla: Ich fahre übrigens nächstes Jahr ziemlich sicher auf die Kap Verden zum Biken. Unser Guide von Brasilien wird eine zweiwöchige Tour dort machen. Falls du also Lust, Zeit und Geld hast...

So, muss jetzt für meinen Schatz einen Kuchen backen gehen. Er hat morgen Geburtstag...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2012)

Chrige, schön, dass du (fast) gesund wieder da bist  (gute Besserung für den Zeh und die Schulter)
Du hast ja mächtig Punkte mitgebracht, sehe ich gerade ... und auch sonst hört sich dein Urlaub nach jeder Menge Spaß an! Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf die Bilder und den ausführlichen Bericht!

Du hast uns auf den Spitzenplatz bei den "Ladies Only" Teams und auf Platz 75 im Gesamt-Teamranking katapultiert  WOW!

Stuntzi ist übrigens auch gerade auf den Kapverden. Musst du dir mal durchlesen im Liveberichte-Bereich, macht Appetit!

Viel Spaß bei der nächtlichen Back-Orgie  Die hab ich Samstag auch hinter mich gebracht, für die Familien-Weihnachtsfeier am nächsten Tag. Nachdem Do + Fr davor auch schon für Weihnachtsfeiern von der Arbeit draufgegangen waren, nächsten Freitag die große Konzern-Weihnachtsfeier ansteht, und auch Samstag noch für die Vereins-Weihnachtsfeier draufgeht, hab ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre genug "Weihnachten" gehabt. Ich freu mich schon auf Heiligabend aufm Rad


----------



## Mausoline (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr,
ich trau mich 3 Tage meinen Schatzi allein zu lassen, aber es fällt mir sehr schwer 
3 Tage Fortbildung in Lech, wie jedes Jahr, dieselben supertollen Leute und mit meiner besten Freundin 
Da kann ich dann ein paar alternative Punkte beisteuern


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Dezember 2012)

Mausoline, ich wünsch Dir ein paar tolle Tage, super Wette r, griffigen Schnee - UND GANZ VIEL SPASS!!!


----------



## Chrige (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche dir auch ganz viel Spass. 

Na ja, mir fällt es gerade sehr schwer, mich für etwas zu motivieren. Draussen schneits und schneits und vor einer Woche war ich noch am Strand .
Das schöne ist allerdings, dass meine Fitness im Moment in Hochform ist und ich so wenigstens zum Sport motiviert bin. Zudem habe ich in den zwei Wochen wohl etwas Gewicht verloren. Ich kann alle Gurte enger schnallen und die Hosen sind mir auch alle zu weit. Ich bin dann heute mal auf die Waage. Ok, so aussagekräftig ist das nicht, da ich vorher im Juni das letzte mal auf der Waage war. Aber doch im Vergleich zum Juni waren es 3kg weniger .
Nächste Woche wird es leider nicht viel mit Punkte sammeln. Am Montag bin ich wiedermal geschäftlich weg (England). Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag sind meine Tage leider komplett ausgebucht. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, kurz laufen zu gehen. Dafür müsste ich aber zuerst neue Laufschuhe kaufen, da ich die alten in Brasilien entsorgt habe. Im Dunkeln bike ich nicht gerne alleine und am Donnerstag kann ich nicht mit den Jungs mit, da ich Weihnachtsessen habe. Vielleicht gehe ich einfach ein- oder zweimal ins Hallenbad Alternativpunkte sammeln.

Gruss und allen ein schönes Wochenende,

Chrige

PS: Versuche nächste Woche mal meine Fotos auszumisten (habe mehr als 800 ) und einige hier zu posten. Denke ich habe am Montag am Flughafen oder im Flugzeug Zeit genug.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

Danke  war zwar stressig bis ich fort war und super anstrengend aber ...... einfach schön unser 1 x im Jahr Fortbildungstreff. Eine gemischte Truppe aus ehemaligen Ausbildern, Führungskräften, Selbständigen und älteren Damen 
Freitagnachmittag Treff mit Champagner an der Strolz-Bar, Samstagabend Nachtabfahrt von der Alm und viel Quak,Quak und viel Skifahrn 

Samstags ein kurzer Lichtblick




Jetzt hoff ich, dass der Schnee hier auch ne Weile liegenbleibt, damit ich die langen Latten unterschnallen kann...

Grüße


----------



## Chrige (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich war jetzt heute endlich beim Arzt wegen meiner Schulter nach monatelangem Rauszögern. Kaputt ist also nichts. Er hat mir jetzt mal Kortison gegen die Entzündung gespritzt und ein paar Tage schonen verschrieben. Wenn es innerhalb von einer Woche nicht wirkt, muss ich mit Physiotherapie dahinter.
Nach dem Arztbesuch bin ich dann direkt zum Bikeshop, um neue Schuhe zu kaufen (die alten sind in Brasilien geblieben). Nach ca 1 Stunde schwatzen bin ich zudem mit Katalogen raus, da ich ja auch noch ein neues Spielzeug suche. Wenn das Wetter besser ist, darf ich dann etliche Bikes testen 
Gruss aus der verschneiten Schweiz, Chrige


----------



## Chrige (13. Dezember 2012)

Fie, ich habe gerade deine ersten Punkte gesehen  Super! Ich hoffe, es geht dir gut.

 Wie gesagt, habe ich diese Woche eigentlich gar keine Zeit für Sport und muss laut Arzt auch meine Schulter schonen. Ich kann es aber nicht komplett sein lassen. Bin im Moment sportsüchtig. Eigentlich habe ich gar keine Zeit, da ich bei der Arbeit so viel zu tun habe und zudem mein Faschingkostüm endlich noch fertig nähen sollte. Da ich aber gestern Abend keinen fixen Termin hatte, bin ich schnell ins Studio und bin eine Stunde auf das Rad. Na ja, mit guter Musik in den Ohren und einem guten Buch geht das ziemlich gut. Wegen der Schulter ist nichts mit biken diese Woche. Morgen Abend gehe ich vielleicht etwas joggen. Dafür bräuchte es allerdings noch neue Joggingschuhe, da meine nach Brasilien weggeworfen wurden. Mal schauen, ob ich morgen nach dem Frisörtermin noch kurz im Sportgeschäft vorbei kann.
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rest der Woche.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke sehr 

es geht so weit so gut. Scheint irgendwie alles mit dem 21.12. zusammenzuhängen, jeden Tag neue Hiobsbotschaften. Nach 18 Jahren muß ich aus meiner Wohnung raus. Und am nächsten Tag, ich muß doch nicht raus, zumindest nicht in den nächstsen 2 Jahren oder so. Mein Geld kommt nicht und so geht es gerade weiter. Aber zumindest habe ich noch Luft zum Atmen 

Grüßle und winke in die Runde


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2012)

So die Ladies, hiermit melde ich mich erst mal ab 
Schlafen brauch ich gar nicht mehr, um 5 geht unser Flieger in den Süden  
Noch schnell fertig packen...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab schon gedacht ihr seid schon weg.....na dann 
schöne Touren, schönes Wetter, Hals und Beinbruch, schöne und viele Fotos 

Hey Fie       freu mich, dass du zum Frischluftschnuppern kommst

und dass zu einem immer noch eins drauf kommt, das kenn ich auch nur zu gut  Tante mit 101 1/2 gestorben, Woche davor unser Häschen, Tochter seit über 5 Wochen krankgeschrieben wegen Sehnenscheidenentzündung und keiner der Ärzte ist fähig sie richtig zu behandeln und sonst noch so Kleinigkeiten und Weihnachten wird diesmal in der Klinik verbracht, Schatzi gehört jetzt bald zum Inventar .....aber dann genießen wir einfach die schönen Stunden doppelt und 3-fach


----------



## Chrige (19. Dezember 2012)

scylla: schönen Urlaub, tanke etwas Sonne und bring schön Punkte nach Hause.
Bei mir harzts gerade so mit den Punkten. Plane, die nächsten drei Tage noch etwas Sport zu machen. Dann geht es für eine Woche nach Kopenhagen (sportfrei).
Im neuen Jahr dann halt...
Ach ja, die Fotos von Brasilien habe ich ja auch noch versprochen. Gibt es dann auch im neuen Jahr.
Gestern hat mein Schatz gemeint, dass er, falls er jetzt mal zwei Jahre oder so trainieren würde, vielleicht in Zukunft mit mir in Bikeurlaub fahren könnte. Mein Schatz und Bike  Das wäre ja mal was komplett neues. Hmm, muss da mal dran bleiben. Irgendwie klingt das verlockend. Vielleicht hat er gestern auch einfach schon ein Bier zu viel gehabt, da ich meinen Ohren kaum glauben konnte.

Mausoline: Ich wünsche dir auch viel Kraft in der schweren Zeit. Wir hatten ja eigentlich gedacht, dass dein Schatz noch vor Weihnachten rauskommt. Ich hoffe, dass alles wieder gut kommt.

Liebe Grüsse aus der grauen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (20. Dezember 2012)

Da habe ich doch gestern Abend im Dunkeln und in der Kälte mein Bike wieder zusammengeschraubt (Pedalen und Sattel waren noch nicht wieder dran seit meinem Urlaub in Brasilien), damit ich heute Abend wiedereinmal mit den Jungs raus kann. Und was sehe ich nun??? Eine dicke Regenfront, die uns genau bei Feierabend tifft  Mensch, ich wollte doch unbedingt wiedereinmal aufs Bike. Aber wenn es so stark regnet, macht es dann doch keinen Spass (wenn es wenigstens schneien würde...). Wird halt das Fitnesscenter wieder herhalten müssen.

Es war übrigens sehr komisch, als ich gestern nach dem Zusammenschrauben auf mein Bike sass. Da ich in Brasilien ein Bike mit längerem Oberrohr und breiterem Lenker fuhr, kam mir mein Bike plötzlich so gedrungen vor. Tja, hoffe, ich gewöhne mich wieder dran. Vor Brasilien dachte ich, es gäbe kein besseres Bike.

Wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Fie (27. Dezember 2012)

Seit gut 2 Wochen plagt mich eine Bronchitis. Der Husten ist sehr sehr hartnäckig. Dafür bekomme ich wieder durch die Nase Luft und Fieber habe ich auch keines mehr. Aber bevor der Husten nicht weg ist, strengt sogar normales Gehen im Freien an und ist an Sport oder sonstigen Ertüchtigungen gar nicht zu denken.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2012)

Oh je, Husten ist Mist 
Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung

Ich werf grad auch alles mögliche homoeopathisches und pflanzliches rein, damit ich fit bleib bei dem besch...... Wetter. Mein Favorit sind Cystus-Tee und Tabletten?


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich doch noch ein paar schöne Touren gemacht und das Bikejahr gestern gut abgeschlossen.

Für  2013   wünsche ich euch 

_allzeit Viele Lichtblicke und Gute Strahlung auf allen Euren Wegen_





LG Petra


----------



## Chrige (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche euch auch ein tolles neues Jahr. Nachdem ich vorgestern von einer Woche faulen Urlaub in Kopenhagen nach Hause gekommen bin, war ich gestern spontan den ganzen Tag auf der Skipiste bei Sonnenschein. Werde nun mit dem Punktesammeln wieder beginnen.
Gruss, Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir ein gutes, vor allem unfallfreies neues Jahr!
Mich hatte ein fetter Virus plus Erkältung gut 3 Wochen aus der Bahn geworfen - Weihnachten und Silvester taten das übrige. Daher von mir nur wenige Punkte. 
Nachden nun Husten, Schnupfen und der Kater überwunden sind kanns nun wieder losgehen mit sporteln.

Winke!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2013)

Wie war denn die Skitour?
Wo seid ihr denn rumgelaufen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Januar 2013)

Wir waren im Allgäu bei Balderschwang auf dem Heidenkopf. Aufstiegstechnisch einfach (rund 650 Hömes) bei dichtem Schneeregentreiben und Nebel, die letzten Meter zum Gipfel ohne Ski bei Wetterbesserung geklettert, toller Blick, leider keine Photos. 
Aufgrund des warmen Wetters war der Schnee voll verharscht und teilweise durch Wanderer und Schneeschuhgeher "verlöchert". Ich bin schon ein miserabler Tiefschneefahrer, und bei diesen Verhältnissen bin ich wie ne Oma runtergeeiert, hab mich auch mehrfach hingelegt und lag da wie ein Maikäfer auf dem Buckel, Kopf hangabwärts, Rucksack unter mir im Schnee, Füße in der Luft... hab ich mich geschämt !
Beim Rückweg an einer Alm gerastet, Lawinensuchspiele gemacht, dann noch auf einer urigen Alm eingekehrt... 
Mein persönliches Fazit: Skitour GEHEN macht mir Spaß, auch wenn es anstrengt, klettern bis zum Gipfel auch gut... aber vor der Abfahrt habe ich Schiss und jetzt noch mehr als vorher.  We will see, es steht ja noch ein Wochenende mit Hüttenübernachtung in Berwang an.

Aber: Ich habe gemerkt, ich werde alt . Die Spritzigkeit fehlt, ich fühle mich schwer und fett und kämpfe wieder mit einem Infekt. Schatzi und ich spielen mit dem Infekt wohl grade Pingpong. Und in 2 Monaten kommt auch bei mir der berühmte runde Geburtstag . Hab Lust zu gar nichts. 

Jammer!


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

ich muss mich leider wieder zurück melden 
"Leider" deswegen, weil mich kaum einen Tag in der Heimat schon wieder alles dermaßen an:kotz:... das Wetter, das Land, die Leute, die Bodenwellen, die Trails ... ich würde am liebesten gleich wieder einen Flieger nach irgendwohin anders nehmen. Auswandern?! 

Gran Canaria war einfach großartig!
Entspannte Menschen, Sonne, und jeden Tag geile Trails 









Das einzige schlechte Wetter bestand aus ein paar kleinen Passat-Wölkchen, die wir meistens aus der Ferne betrachten durften, und in die wir nur einmal wirklich reingeraten sind, und das auch nur aus Dummheit (wären wir im Süden geblieben, hätte es uns nicht erwischt).

Nur der letzte Tag im Urlaub war ein kompletter Griff ins Klo. Biken konnten wir nur noch kurz in der Morgendämmerung, weil unser Mietwagen nicht groß genug war um die Bikes + Biketaschen separat rein zu kriegen, also sind wir wandern gegangen und haben uns den kompletten Wanderweg lang geärgert, dass die Bikes zerlegt unten im Auto lagen (was für ein geiler Weg das mit dem Fahrrad gewesen wäre... *träum*). Als wir dann Nachmittags am Flughafen waren zum Einchecken (Mietwagen schon abgegeben) hieß es plötzlich am Check-In Schalter, dass der Flieger nicht planmäßíg um 17 Uhr startet, sondern um Mitternacht. Dabei hatten wir noch extra am Abend vorher im "Internetcafe" des Dorfs unseren Flug gecheckt, und die Verspätung wurde nicht mal auf den Anzeigetafeln im Flughafen angezeigt. Dann standen wir noch ewig rum, um die Fahrräder einzuchecken, wussten nicht wohin mit uns, und wurden dann irgendwann mit Bussen abgeholt und zum Abendessen in eine All-Inclusive Clubanlage außerhalb Maspalomas gekarrt. Oh Gott, ich hatte ja die schlimmsten Vorstellungen von Club-Urlaub, aber das übertraf bei weitem meine schlimmste Fantasie. Drumherum nur Wüste und Betonbunker, innen drin eine künstlich begrünte Pool-Landschaft, komplett abgeschottet von der Außenwelt, in der die Leute wohl den ganzen Tag auf der Liegewiese abhängen sollten. Die "ihr könnt so viele Drinks nehmen wie ihr wollt" Büffet-Verpflegung entpuppte sich als ekelhafter geschmackloser Großküchenfraß der übelsten deutschen Sorte (alles aus der Dose), und der "Orangensaft" glühte im Dunkeln und schmeckte wie gesammelte Chemieabfälle... den Wein wollte ich lieber gar nicht erst versuchen. Danach gab's Volksmusikbeschallung im Saal nebenan. Auf dem Klo (genauso eklig wie das Abendessen) wurde man sobald man den den Großen Zeh zur Tür rein gestreckt hatte auf deutsch angepampt, sich gefälligst hinten anzustellen. 
Ich glaube, wenn ich da auch nur einen einzigen Tag zubringen müsste, würde ich mich aufhängen. Wir verbrachten jedenfalls die meiste Zeit damit, uns fremdzuschämen und irgendwo im Freien stehend darauf zu warten, dass die Busse kamen, die uns zurück zum Flughafen karrten. 
Als wir dann endlich in Frankfurt landeten, war es schon Morgen, und anstatt nach Hause zu fahren und zu duschen durfte ich mich direkt ins Büro setzen. 
Zwischendurch durfte ich mich dann auch noch über unsere Karre ärgern, die nicht losfahren wollte, weil die Handbremse über den Urlaub unlösbar festgegammelt war, so dass mein Mann dann mit allen Taschen und Koffern ein Taxi nehmen musste, während ich mich um einen Werkstatt-Notdienst kümmerte. 
Um das I-Tüpfelchen oben drauf zu setzen, mussten wir dann gestern Abend auf der Feierabendrunde auch noch feststellen, dass einer der wenigen schlammig-todlangweiligen "Trails" auf unserer traurigen Hausbodenwelle von den Förstern am Eingang kunstvoll mit drei riesigen Bäumen zugelegt wurde (übrigens ein offizieller, in die Karten eingezeichneter Weg, der jedoch fast ausschließlich von Bikern benutzt wird). 

Ich will wieder weg hier, sofort


----------



## Chrige (8. Januar 2013)

Oh scylla, welcome back! Ich kann dir aber nachfühlen. Möchte immer noch lieber nach Brasilien als hier rumzugurken. Und wenn bei uns das erste mal seit Wochen die Sonne heute endlich wieder einmal durchdrückt und ich mich am liebsten aufs Bike schwingen würde, sitze ich im Büro.
Zu allem hin, hatte ich so viel zu tun und war auch nicht fit in den letzten Wochen, so dass mein Bike seit Mitte November am gleichen Ort steht. Meine letzte Biketour war am 29.November in Brasilien . Hoffe, dass das Wetter am Wochenende einigermassen ok ist, so dass ich mich auf mein Bike schwingen kann.
Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Januar 2013)

Melde mich aus meinem Jammertal zurück  
Heute früh hieß es Winterbikeklamotten statt Kostüm, letzteres wurde in den Rucksack geknautscht, und bei wunderbarem Neuschnee und Schneegestöber über unberührten Schnee ins Krankenhaus geradelt. Der erste Ritt seit Weihnachten, wenn auch nur kurz. Trotz Dätschfrisur hab ich immer noch ein Lächeln im Gesicht, bin super gut gelaunt und freu mich auf die Feierabend-Schneerunde. Hoffentlich bleibt es ne Weile so winterlich (nein, Scylla, lynch mich nicht für diesen Wunsch!). Die Welt ist schön wenn sie so weiß verschneit ist! 

Meinen Winterpokal hab ich für dieses Jahr ja mächtig verkackt - sorry ob der wenigen Punkte, ich hoffe ich habe den Dauerinfekt und den 50er-Depri jetzt im Griff. Kondi weg, Beweglichkeit weg, dafür 5 Kilo mehr auf den Hüften... da muß man erst mal wieder die Kurve kriegen.

Laßt es Euch gut gehen, genießt den Schnee!
Grüßle und Winke!


----------



## Chrige (18. Januar 2013)

Yes, ich habe es gestern endlich wiedereinmal aufs Bike geschafft. Das letzte mal war am 29. November bei über 30°C, Sonnenschein und Sand,... Gestern bei -5°C, Schneegestöber und Tiefschnee.
Hach hat das Spass gemacht. Snow-Nightride vom Feinsten. Zuerst haben wir die ca. 450hm unseres Hausberges auf der schneebedeckten Strasse erklommen. Und wiedereinmal hat mich meine Fitness positiv überrascht. Ich kam ohne Probleme rauf und fand es auch nicht wirklich anstrengend. Oben bogen wir in den knietiefen Neuschnee ab und vernichteten die 450hm im Tiefschnee direkt über die Felder runter. Bremsen, Federgabel und Trinksystem waren zwar bald schon eingefroren aber der Tiefschnee bremste selber genug und ohne Federgabel war halt einfach noch etwas mehr Körpereinsatz gefragt. 
Ach, es war einfach toll... So macht mir der Winter sogar Spass. Und dank den guten Kleidern und der anstrengenden Fahrt hatte ich auch nie wirklich kalt.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes  Wochenende.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2013)

Hey Ladies, wie läufts bei euch? Ich sehe, dass Mausoline ja mächtig auf den Langlaufskiern ist und Lahmschnecke auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Von scylla gar nicht zu sprechen. Die Fotos sind einfach nur "Wow". Leider habe ich nie jemanden dabei, der mich so in Szene setzt (ganz zu Schweigen, dass ich sehr viele von diesen Stellen auf GC wohl schiebend runter wäre).
Bei uns ist es immernoch bitterkalt und der Schnee liegt noch. Aber für einen gepflegten Tiefschnee-Ride morgen wird es wohl nicht mehr reichen. Na ja, mal schauen, was sich unsere Jungs ausdenken. Gestern war ich nun wieder Unihockey spielen. Ich habe jetzt angefangen, einmal pro Woche mit einer gemischten Gruppe zu spielen. Das macht wirklich Spass, da ich schon immer gerne Unihockey gespielt habe und ich nachdem ich vor zwei Jahren mit Basketball aufhörte, das spielerische schon etwas vermisse. Sonst bin ich im Moment nicht sooooo sportlich unterwegs, da bei uns ja schon wieder die Fasnachts- (Karneval-) Zeit begonnen hat und wir jeden Freitag und Samstag mit der Guggenmusig unterwegs sind. Letzten Freitag kam ich um 5:00 und am Samstag um 4:45 nach Hause, so dass am nächsten Tag jeweils nicht an Sport zu denken war. Sogar das Unihockey gestern fiel mir schwer. Aber Mitte Februar nach der Fasnacht möchte ich wieder mehr auf dem Bike unterwegs sein.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag.
Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz 
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2013)

Naja, so viel war ich nun nicht biken - mächtig schwer im Schnee (außer bei Neuschnee!), die Kälte läßt so richtig fette Anstrengungen nicht zu und ich habe auch Angst mich wieder zu erkälten. Aber immerhin ist wieder ein trainingstechnischer Anfang gemacht, und heute Abend gehts mal wieder zum spinnen.  
Bei uns ist es nach wie vor grau in grau. Ich habe nächste Woche frei, mein Schatzi ist beim Skifahren in Frankreich und ich hab sturmfreie Bude. Eigentlich mag ich ich irgendwo hin wo die Sonne scheint, ausgiebig Winterwandern mit und ohne Schneeschuhen, etwas Skifahren oder biken  ... aber es scheitert wohl am Schweinehund und auch am Geld, ergo wird es wohl ein "Trainingslager" zuhause. Wenn wenigstens mal die Sonne raus käme... ich schieb echt nen Winterdepri. 

Ja, Scylla fährt derzeit auf einem anderen Stern... wirklich tolle Bilder! Ich krieg den Mund vor Staunen kaum zu!

Mädels, habt Ihr schon Pläne für die kommende Bikesaison? Mausoline, wie gehts Deinem Schatz? 

Bisher steht bei uns nur 1 Woche Gardasee Ende April auf dem Programm; Sommerurlaub wieder Ende Juni - statt AX wohl (trainingsbedingt) Lüneburger Heide ... naja, vielleicht reicht es doch noch für eine Runde durch die Schweiz .
Für letzteres muß ich nun fleißig Kreuzerle verdienen... WINKE


----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2013)

Na ja, bei mir steht Kapverde per Bike auf dem Programm. Es ist allerdings noch nicht gebucht. Ich wollte eigentlich im Mai mit einer Tour dort hin. Nur passt das Datum eigentlich überhaupt nicht, so dass ich vielleicht die Tour erst im November mache. 
Eine Woche Madeira per Bike schwirrt auch noch in meinem Kopf rum. Sicher ist, dass ich ein verlängertes Wochenende oder eine Woche im Engadin am Biken sein werde. Und sonst, wo es mich gerade hinschlägt. Marathon und andere Rennen sind noch keine geplant. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich schon den einen oder anderen Marathon in Angriff nehmen.
Ein neues Bike muss auch her. Ein mehr verspieltes mit etwas mehr Federweg für die harten Trails (ja, ja, ich weiss, dass es mehr auf die Fahrtechnik ankommt aber mein Racefully ist einfach nicht ausgelegt für schwierige, technische, längere Abfahrten). Nach der Fasnacht wird getestet. Die Testbikes stehen bei meinen zwei Händlern für mich schon bereit .

Lahmschnecke, wenn du mal in die Schweiz kommen möchtest, vergiss mich nicht.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Tatü (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Chrige,
sorry dass ich in eurem WP Fred gestöbert habe. Mit welchem Anbieter willst du auf die Kapverden? Mich interessiert diese Ecke nämlich auch.


----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2013)

Tatü schrieb:


> Hallo Chrige,
> sorry dass ich in eurem WP Fred gestöbert habe. Mit welchem Anbieter willst du auf die Kapverden? Mich interessiert diese Ecke nämlich auch.


 
Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt, da ich hier eigentlich nicht unbedingt Werbung machen möchte.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2013)

Langlauf ist, wenn ich wie zur Zeit vor der Haustüre laufen kann, nicht so zeitaufwendig, aber eher anstrengender wie biken, da auch die Abfahrten nicht zum Ausruhen taugen. Trotzdem ist der Entspannungs und Zufriedenheitseffekt bei solchen Querfeldeintouren in relativ kurzer Zeit erreichbar. Für mich grad optimal, fahr immer noch täglich in die Klinik. Heut haben wir Geburtstag gefeiert, mit Kaffee und Kuchen. Soweit gehts ihm ganz gut, das Krankenhausessen schmeckt ihm gar nicht mehr (ein gutes Zeichen) so bin ich auch noch fast täglich am Kochen für ihn. Nur die Blase scheint ein größeres Problem zu sein, das ihn so an vielem hindert. 

Schade, dass Scyllas Mann in der Pfalz keine Fotos gemacht hat, so haben wir keine Belege über unsere Fahrkünste  und das Wetter war auch nicht so wie auf GC. Auf jeden Fall bleib ich wohl in unseren Gefilden unterwegs, solche Touren sind wohl nix mehr für mich.

Übernächstes Wochenende steht ein Skiwochenende mit unserer DAV-Gruppe im Wilden Kaiser an. Ob ich kurzfristig mitgeh   hmmmh ich brauch die Wochenenden immer um aufzuarbeiten. Ist mir, glaub ich, grad zuviel, deshalb soll der Schnee hier noch liegen bleiben 

....und sonst....vielleicht haben die Damen ja wieder mal Lust auf ein Treffen, we will see


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2013)

Mausoline - dann herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich und gute Besserung weiterhin! 
Das ist viel wert, wenn man von zuhause loslaufen oder -radeln kann, grade im Winter. Man rafft sich doch eher mal auf, als wenn man mit dem Auto erst zur nächsten Loipe oder zum freien Feld fahren müßte. Ich wohne auch am Stadtrand und bin gleich im Wald oder auf der Wiese. Übrigens finde ich mit dem Rad bei Schnee abfahren genauso anstrengend wie mit LL - weil ich jedes Mal schier nen Herzkasper bekomme wenn Vorder- oder Hinterrad ins rutschen kommen, dementsprechend ist mein Puls und die Anspannung auf dem Rad... aber es wird langsam besser, die Ausfahrten bei Schnee sind echt ein prima Techniktraining für mich. Insofern hoffe ich auch, dass der Schnee noch eine Weile bleibt und immer wieder etwas Neuschnee dazu kommt . Für solche Fotos bzw. Trails wie bei Scylla wird es bei mir aber auch nicht mehr reichen, ergo gilt für mich das gleiche wie für Mausoline: Dahoim sterbat d´Leut´. 

Bei "wilder Kaiser" muß ich immer an den "Bergdoktor" oder die "Bergretter"denken (nein ich schäm mich nicht dafür!) ... 
Ich bewundere Mausoline, wie sie das so alles schafft, mit täglich Krankenhaus, pubertierenden Kindern, ein paar Kreuzerle wird sie auch noch verdienen und dann auch noch Loipen spuren und Punkte sammeln... Hut ab, mein´ ich ehrlich.

Apropos Kreuzerle verdienen...


----------



## Mausoline (24. Januar 2013)

Danke


und


Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .........Bei "wilder Kaiser" muß ich immer an den "Bergdoktor" oder die "Bergretter"denken (nein ich schäm mich nicht dafür!) .....



die Sendung heut abend war ja mal wieder der Oberhammer, eigentlich sollte die zensiert werden, sowas zu zeigen  So geht man nie so ne Wand hoch, da kannste gleich freiwillig in die Tiefe springen
 habs mit Schatzi bei Kaffee und Kuchen angeguckt

Übrigens war ich heut endlich mal wieder beim Osteopathen und ich hab ihm meinen Sturzfinger von der Pfalz gezeigt, der immer noch Probleme macht. War ja nicht beim Dok, der hätte aber auch nichts besser machen können. Ganz normale Beschwerden bei so Kapsel und Bänderverletzungen (Endstadium Arthrose). Hat mir von den Fingerspitzen bis in den Nacken die Versorgungswege ausgestrichen, sind anscheinend normalerweise höllische Schmerzen (er hat die ganze Zeit gewartet, dass ich ihm an die Gurgel springe ) zum Schluß fragte er mich, ob ich unter Drogen stehe, weil ich das so gut durchstehen würde....aber ich glaub ich bin grad einfach nur neben der Kapp und registrier gar nicht alles richtig...obwohl homöopathisch hab ich einiges geschluckt  weil meine Tochter seit Wochen schon alle möglichen Keime ausstreut...ich muss ja fit bleiben...und Bewegung und frische Luft sind dazu oberwichtig!

Grüße


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Januar 2013)

Wir haben uns bei den "Bergrettern" gestern auch tierisch aufgeregt - so was Schlechtes, das hat die Schmerzgrenze deutlich überschritten... die Stories lassen in letzter Zeit sehr zu wünschen übrig, sind absolut realitätsfern. Da lobe ich mir doch "Air Zermatt", das war mal was... .

Mausoline, halt´ durch! Und gute Besserung für den Daumen - da mach ich mir ja noch Vorwürfe dass ich in der Pfalz nicht dabei war und Euch "ausgebremst" habe.

Schönes WE Euch allen, genießt den Schnee solange es noch geht. Die Warmfront ist im Anmarsch...

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Januar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mausoline, halt´ durch! Und gute Besserung für den Daumen - da mach ich mir ja noch Vorwürfe dass ich in der Pfalz nicht dabei war und Euch "ausgebremst" habe.
> 
> Gruß Lahmschnecke


 
Ich glaube, das lag nicht am Tempo.

Auch ich freue mich im Moment über das Techniktraining im Schnee. Gestern Abend wiedereinmal eine Schneerunde mit den Jungs gemacht. Da bei uns leider kein Neuschnee mehr liegt, war ich am Anfang sehr vorsichtig, da ich bei den Minustemperaturen der letzten Tage Eis erwartet hatte. Aber nach dem ersten Trail wurde ich dann sicherer. Es war also eine gemütliche Runde (25km, 450hm) mit einer Abfahrt im Tiefschnee über die Felder am Schluss. Der Schnee war zwar schon hart, dafür war es technisch fast einfacher als letzte Woche. Es war so schön.

Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass wir dieses Jahr wiedereinmal ein WP Treffen organisieren können.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2013)

Nabend Mädels,

dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder in "unserem" Thread...

bei uns ist jetzt auch Ekel-Tauwetter angesagt. Warm genug, damit der Schnee pampig wird und das Eis seifig, und kalt genug, dass es nicht schnell genug verschwinden will. Momentan geht im Wald gar nix mehr. Zumindest blieben wir gestern vom angekündigten Eisregen verschont. Sonntag vor einer Woche kamen wir ja ganz dick in den Eisregen, das hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Hinterher war das Rad von einem Eispanzer überzogen, genau wie meine Regenjacke und meine Lampe (die ließ sich gar nicht mehr anschalten, ohne vorher mit Gewalt den Eispanzer über dem Knopf abzuknibbeln), und von meinem Helm wuchsen Eiszapfen. Hätten wir keine Spikes gehabt, wären wir wahrscheinlich nicht mal bis zur Haustür gekommen... nach einmal kurz den Fuß auf den Gehsteig setzen sind wir jedenfalls bis zur Eingangstür auf dem Rad gefahren, weil das sicherer erschien 
Jetzt taut's und es ist mir auch nicht recht  Hätte ruhig einfach kalt bleiben können, die letzten Tage wurde der Schnee immer besser fahrbar weil er so schön fest wurde. Sonntag Morgen ging sogar eine unserer Fallinien (=senkrecht dr Buckel nunner ) ganz passabel. Sonntag Nachmittag bei +3°C ging dann schon nicht mal mehr S1 ohne Fluchen und Querstehen. 

Hilft wohl nichts, da müssen wir jetzt durch. Vielleicht krieg ich dank Shitwetter endlich mal das arme Rocket wieder zusammengesteckt, das immer noch auseinandergenommen vom Urlaub im Keller am Montageständer hängt 

 @Mausoline
der Finger macht immer noch Ärger? 
Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hab dich ja quasi überredet, zu fahren. Hoffentlich kriegt's der Osteopath wieder hin!
Auch sonst hört sich das ja nicht gerade wenig anstrengend an bei dir. Da kann man dir nur ganz viel Kraft wünschen, und dass sich alles bald zum besseren wendet, und vor allem dein Schatzi bald nach Hause darf!
Der Sport ist da sicher ganz wichtig im Moment für dich, um den Kopf frei zu machen. Das machst du schon ganz richtig! 

 @Chrige
Kapverden sind schon gesetzt? Das ging ja schnell 
Ich glaub dieses Jahr wird das bei uns noch nichts, ist momentan sowieso ein wenig unsicher wann und wo der nächste Urlaub stattfindet. Ich bin auch noch ein wenig am rumpienzen. Was ich da bei Stuntzi gesehen hab an Fotos ist zwar sehr geil, aber im Grunde weiß ich schon, dass das für meine Phobien (Höhenangst) mal wieder nix ist. Sieht schon ganz schön senkrecht aus auf Santo Antao. Mal schauen, vielleicht noch ein bisschen Alpen-Training und nochmal ganz zivilisiert La Palma, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich eher bereit dafür. 

A Propos, wo bleibt eigentlich der Brasilien-Bericht?


----------



## Chrige (29. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @_Chrige_
> Kapverden sind schon gesetzt? Das ging ja schnell
> Ich glaub dieses Jahr wird das bei uns noch nichts, ist momentan sowieso ein wenig unsicher wann und wo der nächste Urlaub stattfindet. Ich bin auch noch ein wenig am rumpienzen. Was ich da bei Stuntzi gesehen hab an Fotos ist zwar sehr geil, aber im Grunde weiß ich schon, dass das für meine Phobien (Höhenangst) mal wieder nix ist. Sieht schon ganz schön senkrecht aus auf Santo Antao. Mal schauen, vielleicht noch ein bisschen Alpen-Training und nochmal ganz zivilisiert La Palma, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich eher bereit dafür.
> 
> A Propos, wo bleibt eigentlich der Brasilien-Bericht?


 

So schnell ging das ja auch wieder nicht. Ich wollte ja schon letztes Jahr auf die Kapverden. Da der Trip aber ausgebucht war, bin ich dann nach Brasilien. Der Guide, den wir in Brasilien hatten, guided dieses Jahr zweimal Kapverden und hat mich noch mehr davon überzeugt, da mitzufahren. Eigentlich war ja die Tour im Mai geplant. Da meine beste Freundin aber gerne mitfahren möchten, Anfangs Juni aber Abschlussprüfungen hat, werden wir wohl die Tour im November ins Auge fassen (dann mit einem anderen Guide). Habe für September noch eine Woche Madeira im Kopf. Aber alles ist noch nicht so klar. Falls sich mein Schatz mal von der Arbeit wegreissen kann, würde ich Urlaub mit ihm dem Bikeurlaub vorziehen. Aber Kapverden ist schon so gut wie gebucht. Ja, ich habe auch gehört, dass da alles ziemlich steil ist. Mir macht das nicht sonderlich viel aus, wenn es nicht gerade senkrecht neben mir runter geht.
Mein Brasilienbericht kommt, versprochen! Im Moment bin ich aber gerade ziemlich karnevaltechnisch beschäftigt, so dass ich keine Zeit habe, die Fotos auszusortieren. Wir haben jeden Freitag und Samstag einen Auftritt mit der Guggenmusik, kommen so irgendwann gegen 5:00 in der Früh nach Hause und der Sonntag wird dann jeweils meinem Schatz gewidmet . Zudem lässt die Arbeit auch nicht gerade nach. War gestern 12h im Büro. Heute ist zwar Homeoffice angesagt, aber zu tun habe ich trotzdem. Aber ja, die "richtige" Fasnacht beginnt ja nächste Woche und ist in zwei Wochen fertig. Dann nehme ich mir für meinen Bericht mal Zeit, versprochen! Habe aber leider keine so tollen Trailfotos wie du.

So, wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag. Bei uns ist auch gerade übels Tauwetter, so dass ich heute Abend wieder in die Halle Unihockey spielen gehe.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Januar 2013)

Ach Mädels - Halbzeit -  unser WP ist zäh dieses Jahr... warum auch immer.
Aber eines muß ich grad mal loswerden: Mausoline hat von uns allen sicher die schwersten Rahmenbedingungen - aber von Scylla (außer Konkurrenz!) mal abgesehen hat sie die kontinuierlichsten Punkte - und gar nicht mal wenig. 
*Damit überreiche ich den Halbzeit - Pokal an Mausoline !!* Taaataaataaataaaa!(Smilie mit Rose find ich nicht)

Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und gräme mich ob des üblen Wetters - außerdem bin ich Strohwitwe, mein Schatz ist mit dem Skiclub in La Plagne beim Ski fahren. Irgendwie bin ich grad aus der Mitte... naja. Leiden auf hohem Niveau.

Mädels, haltet durch diese Schlechtwetterfront (was nutzen 15 Grad wenns stürmt mit Orkanböen, regnet aus Kübeln und alle Wege völlig vermatscht sind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). In der Pfalz blühen in 8 Wochen die Mandelbäume, Mausolines Schatzi ist wieder daheim, Chrige hat Fasnacht überlebt, Scylla ein schneematsch-S6-taugliches CCXXX zusammengeschraubt, Fie taucht wieder auf und ich hab auch wieder gute Laune... alles wird gut, das lasst uns dann feiern!

In diesem Sinne: Haltet alle die Ohren steif - auch Du, Fie!!

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2013)

.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     es ehrt mich sehr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




extra für dich Lahmschnecke 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ......*Damit überreiche ich den Halbzeit - Pokal an Mausoline !!* Taaataaataaataaaa!(Smilie mit Rose find ich nicht).........
> 
> .....Mädels, haltet durch diese Schlechtwetterfront (was nutzen 15 Grad wenns stürmt mit Orkanböen, regnet aus Kübeln und alle Wege völlig vermatscht sind
> 
> ...



  genau so  



und 







...wegen meinem Finger bin ich selbst schuld, wär ich 20 Jährchen jünger wärs halb so schlimm


----------



## Chrige (31. Januar 2013)

Tja, jetzt hat mich die Erkältung auch erwischt. Habe Halsschmerzen und die Nase läuft. Somit melde ich mich ab beim Punkte sammeln. Muss schauen, dass ich bis nächten Mittwoch wieder fit werde. Wenn es wieder geht, werde ich Montag und Dienstag noch ins Studio bevor am Mittwoch die Fasnacht beginnt, die zwar streng ist, aber leider keine Punkte gibt . 

Und ja Ladies: Wir sind NR. 1!!! Jede gibt ihr bestes (bei scylla frage ich mich manchmal, ob sie einen neuen Job als Bikeguide hat ). Wenn ich nicht in Brasilien gewesen wäre, würden meine Punkte noch viel spärlicher ausfallen. Nach der Fasnacht habe ich vor, wieder etwas mehr Sport zu machen. 
Und als WP-Abschluss könnten wir ja noch eine Tour zu fünft machen s
und am Schluss noch fünfmal viele Punkte einfügen .
So, sollte noch etwas arbeiten.

Gruss,
Chrige aus der Schweiz ohne Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2013)

Jaja, Mausoline, ich kann mich anstrengen wie ich will - ich komme an Dir einfach nicht vorbei  Heute vormittag joggen an der Donau entlang - eigentlich ne schöne Runde, die Sonne schien...aber der Sturm!! Anschließend ne Runde Sauna bei uns im Studio, weils tagsüber so schön leer ist. Bei dem Sturm kann ich nicht mal biken, da fegt´s mich vom Rad.
Heute Abend nochmal mein geliebtes Piiilaaatees :kotz:und anschließend ne Runde Step + BBP. Das muß dann für heute reichen . Anschließend a Woiza beim Italiener, schlürf! 

Der Sturm soll uns bis Sonntag erhalten bleiben, ab Samstag auch wieder Schnee. Dann wieder Regen... ich wandere aus, jawoll. Mach´ich. 

In diesem Sinne: Haltet durch - und Chrige gute Besserung! Erkältung ist auch zum Auswandern, kommt von diesem Sauwetter...


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2013)

Wieso hast du Urlaub und dein Mann ist ohne dich skifahren??

Ich hab mich gegen das Skiwochenende entschieden....ich versuch den privaten Bürostapel abzuarbeiten.



Schönes fahrbares  Wochenende, egal mit was


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Mein Schatz ist Frankreich-Skisafari-Fan... ich fahr zwar gerne Ski, aber _das_ ist mir zu wild, zu lang, zu teuer, Essen zu schlecht... hat viele Gründe. Auch bremsen mich meine diversen Skiunfälle beim Pistenfahren etwas aus. Ich gönn´s ihm mal ohne Lahmschnecke im Schlepptau unterwegs zu sein. Meine Urlaubswoche war ja auch anders geplant. Egal, so wurde auch bei uns mal wieder liegen gebliebenes erledigt. 



Nachtrag: Diese Urlaubswoche sollte ja auch den "Wiedereinstieg" in den WP erleichtern... ein paar Kilos sollten purzeln... naja, mein Schweinehund hat als mal gewonnen, ABER NICHT IMMER! Heute früh hab ich ihn eiskalt stehen lassen und war vor dem Frühstück bei Wind und Regen gut 40 min Laufen - tschaka!! Das fühlt sich gut an!


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla ein schneematsch-S6-taugliches CCXXX zusammengeschraubt



leider gar nicht mal soo verkehrt 
nur schneematsch-tauglich isses nicht, und momentan krieg ich außer 10sec auf der stelle stehen noch gar nichts damit hin. dafür muss ich jetzt zum radeln gar nicht mehr vor die haustür, nur noch in die garage 
(es hört auf den namen "echo" und hat laufräder mit knapp 50cm durchmesser)


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> .... dafür muss ich jetzt zum radeln gar nicht mehr vor die haustür, nur noch in die garage
> (es hört auf den namen "echo" und hat laufräder mit knapp 50cm durchmesser)



Entschuldigt, daß ich in Euren WP-Fred so einfach reinschneie,
aber Du hast Dir ein Echo-Trialrad gekauft?
Erzähl!! Und bitte Bilder!!
Oder gabs die schon irgendwo und ich habe es nicht gesehen?
Habe in Erinnerung, daß Du schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hattest Dir eine Trialrad zu kaufen, es dann verworfen hast.
Grüße


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> (es hört auf den namen "echo" und hat laufräder mit knapp 50cm durchmesser)


 
Bei DEM Wetter muß man ja auf so schräge Ideen kommen 
Scylla, viel Spaß damit - ich bin schon froh wenn ich mit nem "normalen" Bike 10 Sekunden stehen kann !

Juliane hat Recht - wir wollen pics !!


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, daß ich in Euren WP-Fred so einfach reinschneie,
> aber Du hast Dir ein Echo-Trialrad gekauft?
> Erzähl!! Und bitte Bilder!!
> Oder gabs die schon irgendwo und ich habe es nicht gesehen?
> ...



Ja, ich hab ziemlich lang dran rumgemacht, wie du mitgekriegt hast (dich hatte ich ja vor geraumer Zeit auch schon gelöchert). Aber irgendwie war's dann immer mal im Hintertreffen... Hab ja schon so viele Räder, und eh zu wenig Zeit, und ob's für's Biken wirklich was bringt?, ... etc...
Schuld war letztlich das Mädel, das so coole Trial-Bilder und Videos hier ins Forum gestellt hat. Da hat's mich dann mal wieder so angemacht, dass ich mich mal wieder auf die Suche gemacht habe. Und als ich dann noch spontan im Bikemarkt ein gutes Rad gefunden habe, war's passiert und ich hab's mir einfach gekauft, rechtzeitig vor ich wieder aufhöre, verrückt zu sein 

Jetzt sind erst mal erste Stehversuche dran. Gar nicht so einfach mit der Trial-Geometrie, wie ich feststellen musste. Da muss man ja ganz schön gegenhalten, um nicht umzukippen!  Also momentan klappt Stehen und Umsetzen mit dem normalen Mtb noch besser. Vorhin hab ich kurz im Hof geübt, und bis mein Mann fertig war, unseren Fuhrpark zu putzen, war ich auch schon fertig mit der Kraft! Ganz schön erschreckend, wie weit ich da noch weg bin, so locker flockig rumzuhüpfen wie auf den Videos. Wahrscheinlich hab ich auch die Technik noch nicht raus, und bin zu verkrampft. Hab's gemerkt, wenn ich bewusst gedacht habe "mach dich mal locker", ging's einen Moment lang besser. Braucht wohl noch ein Weilchen, bis das Echo und ich uns verstehen 

Ich hab mich letztendlich für ein 20" Rad entschieden, weil das wendiger sein sollte und dadurch einfacher zu handeln. War auch denke ich gar nicht mal verkehrt. Bei dem Verkäufer von meinem Echo durfte ich mal kurz sein 26" Bike proberollen, und kam mir spontan vor wie auf einem Traktor. Ich glaube, eine größere Laufradgröße wäre für einen blutigen Anfänger wie mich noch härter.. fällt sich dann auch tiefer . Den Gedanken, das als Mtb-Training zu machen hab ich eh aufgegeben. Evtl bringt's letztendlich was, aber hauptsächlich will ich's einfach aus Spaß am Trial an sich lernen. 

Mit welchen "Übungen" hast du denn angefangen zu lernen, vom Balancieren mal abgesehen? Bin ja momentan für jeden Tipp dankbar!

PS: Fotos kommen die Tage noch, muss es mal bei Tageslicht knipsen...


----------



## Mausoline (3. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Bei DEM Wetter muß man ja auf so schräge Ideen kommen
> ......



Mein Gedanke 


Ich habs heut grad noch geschafft ne Stunde im "Schneetreiben" rumzuradeln bevors dunkel wurde....schee wars


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> .............
> Mit welchen "Übungen" hast du denn angefangen zu lernen, vom Balancieren mal abgesehen? Bin ja momentan für jeden Tipp dankbar!
> 
> PS: Fotos kommen die Tage noch, muss es mal bei Tageslicht knipsen...


Hi Scylla!

Ich melde mich Ende der Woche mal ausführlicher per PN dazu, bin gerade beruflich eingespannt und dann solls noch zwei Tage Skifahren gehen 
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hi Scylla!
> 
> Ich melde mich Ende der Woche mal ausführlicher per PN dazu, bin gerade beruflich eingespannt und dann solls noch zwei Tage Skifahren gehen
> Grüße!


 

thx 

Viel Spaß beim Skifahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Februar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke
> 
> 
> Ich habs heut grad noch geschafft ne Stunde im "Schneetreiben" rumzuradeln bevors dunkel wurde....schee wars


 
Hihii!

Du Glückliche, bei uns hats erst gegen Abend zu schneien begonnen, vorher Regen. Ich hab mich nur in die Sauna gelegt, ergo keine Punkte.

Heute wieder Kreuzerle verdienen und alles dick verschneit 

Irgendwie läuft dieses Jahr schräg...


----------



## Chrige (4. Februar 2013)

Melde mich auch aus der Erkältungsstation... Da ich Ende letzte Woche geschäftlich wiedereinmal in Europa rumgeflogen bin, ist meine Erkältung eher schlechter als besser geworden. Am Samstag wäre ich dann besser zuhause geblieben. Na ja, ich konnte dann aber nicht vernünftig sein und den zweiten Fasnachtsanlass innerhalb von zwei Tagen sausen lassen. Da wir mit der Guggenmusik nicht weit weg fuhren, hatte ich eigentlich vor, nach unserem Konzert mit der ÖV nach Hause zu fahren. Tja, weit gefehlt. Die Party-Stimmung hat mich so reingezogen, dass ich brav weiterfeierte. Wenigstens hat die Vernunft gesiegt, als unser Bus um 2:00 in der Früh nach Hause fuhr und mich einige überreden wollten, noch länger zu bleiben.
Gestern habe ich somit wieder mehr gelitten und heute ist eine ausgereifte Kieferhöhlenentzündung da. Da dies schon seit ich ein Kleinkind war meine Achillessehne ist, sind die Medikamenten für die Kieferhöhlenentzündung sowohl im Büro wie auch zu Hause schon vorhanden. Ich hoffe nun, diese so in den nächsten Tagen los zu werden.
Punkte sammeln geht nur leider wirklich nicht.
Dann holt doch bitte für mich die Punkte, ich steige in ca. 2 Wochen wieder ein .

scylla: Trialbike??? Hut ab! Das wäre dann definitiv nichts für mich.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Februar 2013)

Oh Chrige, gute Besserung! 

Hast ja noch ein paar Punkte Vorsprung !! 

Grüße in die Schweiz (da wär ich jetzt auch gern...)


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2013)

@Chrige
gute Besserung, und übertreib's nicht wieder bei der Fastnacht!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @Chrige
> gute Besserung, und übertreib's nicht wieder bei der Fastnacht!



dto.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Februar 2013)

Hi an alle!

Und, Scylla, wie gehts mit dem Trial?? 
Heute ist definitiv kein Garagenwetter - wir haben eine nette Runde durch den Landkreis gedreht - die Sonne war dringend notwendig, sonst wär ich in tiefe Depressionen verfallen. Ich hab den Schreibtisch voll im Büro und komme abends kaum raus, da hat der Ritt im Schnee heute echt gut getan! Photos im Nachbarthread.

Mausoline, alles gut bei Dir? Wie gehts Deinem Schatz?

Chrige, wieder erholt? 

Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes WE - Chrige, feier nicht so wild!

Winke!!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2013)

"Training der Tiefenmuskulatur im Schnee - und Bayern ist schön!"

 wie muss ich das verstehn

Nachdem mein Internet nur noch nachts um 12 teilweise aktiv ist und mir heute nach dem Klinikfrühstück mit Schatzi bei der Heimfahrt die Glasscheibe der Fahrertür runtergefallen ist bin ich um 1/2 5 doch noch zum Spuren der Langlaufloipe gekommen. Beim Festkleben einer Folie ins Fenster hab ich mir ja beinah die Flossen abgefroren und mich gefragt warum sowas auch noch - reichts denn noch nicht  dafür bin ich so spät rausgekommen und es war so genial, allein allein und die Stimmung ..... 




 anscheinend ist doch alles für etwas gut....die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  die Blase wird grad massiv untersucht, mal sehn was die Doctores morgen zum Berichten haben...auf jeden Fall hab ich einen genialen Schatzi, gestern wars ein 1/2 Jahr, ich bewundere ihn total


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> anscheinend ist doch alles für etwas gut....die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  die Blase wird grad massiv untersucht, mal sehn was die Doctores morgen zum Berichten haben...auf jeden Fall hab ich einen genialen Schatzi, gestern wars ein 1/2 Jahr, ich bewundere ihn total


 
menschen können schon vieles aushalten. aber hoffentlich ist's bald vorbei! ich drück die daumen, dass der bericht heißt: alles wird gut 

@_Lahmschnecke_ auch von dir geniale bilder nebenan! auch wenn man sich dabei den hintern abfriert, an so einem tag muss man einfach raus! wir wollten eigentlich sonntag in die pfalz, aber als wir die schwarze wolkenfront gesehen haben, auf die wir da zugefahren sind, haben wir an der nächsten autobahnabfahrt kehrt gemacht und sind in die gegenrichtung nach heidelberg, mal wieder aufm königstuhl und weißen stein rumgegurkt. viel schnee aber dafür auch viel sonne!
das trialn macht noch nicht schrecklich viel. ich komm mir vor wie der erste mensch aufm fahrrad und freu mich schon, wenn ich's schaff 1min stehenzubleiben. mim normalen mtb kein thema, mit dem trialdingen irgendwie schwierig. aber herausforderungen machen spaß!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Februar 2013)

Ach Mausoline, Du hast ja mit allem so Recht... und ich drück´ auch ganz fest die Daumen dass der Doc gute Nachrichten hat und bald alles wieder gut ist. Ich habe mich schon am Samstag gefragt ob Du wohl Deine Loipe wieder gespurt hast  - Du hast!

Training der Tiefenmuskulatur = 2 1/2 Stunden strammes Laufen durch den Wald und über die Felder, in rutschigen vereisten Traktorspuren, bergauf durch Neuschnee... natürlich ohne Stöcke... die stabilisierende Muskulatur haben wir am Abend deutlich gemerkt. Geschwitzt haben wir auch, alles war nonstop, dachte das ist ok für läppische 2 Punkte. Zum Biken war es uns einfach zu eisigkalt.
Den Beweis für "Bayern ist schön" gibts heute Abend - der Himmel war tiefblau, der Schnee unberührt, die Zwiebeltürmchen wie frisch geputzt... 

Scylla, meine Photos sind nicht so actiongeladen wie Deine - aber ich hatte jede Menge Spaß! 
Keine Pfalz: Manchmal muß man einfach spontan entscheiden - lieber Schnee und Sonne als keinen Schnee (=Matsch) und keine Sonne !

Euch allen ne gute Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Februar 2013)

Mausoline - ich hechel mir eins ab um Dir hinterher zu kommen - jetzt hast Du schon wieder 15 Punkte Vorsprung! und das obwohl Dir Murphy so elendig zusetzt... ich bewundere Dich schon!

Ich hab halt grade Stress im Büro, lange Arbeitszeiten, und abends kann ich mich kaum aufraffen noch ins Studio zu fahren. Ich versuch dann wenigstens am WE an die frische Luft zu kommen - aber außer Radfahren gibt bei mir nichts Punkte. LL-Ski hab ich keine, und zum Schneeschuhwandern liegt zu wenig Schnee bzw. müßte ich ins Allgäu fahren, und da ist grade die Hölle los. Mehr als ein Mal Joggen/Woche mag ich meinen Knie nicht zumuten. Ich müsste echt Urlaub nehmen um "am Ball" zu bleiben - leider hat mein Chef da was dagegen...

Schönen Tag!!


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich hab halt grade Stress im Büro, lange Arbeitszeiten, ...


 
Wem erzählst du das... 

Abends raus muss trotzdem sein, egal wie kalt/dunkel/verschneit/glatt/matschig es im Wald sein mag! Nur Arbeiten, Essen und Schlafen? Da wird man ja wahnsinnig!


----------



## Mausoline (12. Februar 2013)

Genau
Raus muss sein!!!

Bin halt Freitags und Montags daheim und auch da reichts nicht immer für ein Stündlein bei dem momentanen Murphy-Einfluss 
Dafür ist Di. bis Do. richtig stressig mit Büro und Klinik und noch ein bißchen mehr und trotzdem muss der Mittwochsport sein auch wegen der Leute...

und siehe es werde Licht  ein DAV-Kumpel hat mir vorher das alte nicht mehr richtig funktionierende Modem (alte Anlage) getauscht (interessant welche Tipps man so bekommt um die Fehlerquelle herauszufinden) das Internet lebt wieder - freu

und Lahmschnecke gräm dich nicht, lass dich mitziehen, wir jagen jetzt Chrige  und am Schluß sind wir (fast) alle gleich gut - ich versuch grad ne Schneeschuhtour am Sonntag zu organisieren


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2013)

Schneeschuhtour klingt gut , wenns nicht grade so ein heißes Reisewochenende wäre (Ende Faschingsferien) wär ich glatt dabei! Wo und wann startet Ihr denn? Machst Du eine Tour im Rahmen des DAV oder privat? 
Aber vielleicht klappts bei mir mit dem Allgäu, entweder Freitag oder Sonntag. 

Ansonsten bin ich grade irgendwie wieder im Jammertal versunken. Vielleicht liegts an diesem unsäglichen Geburtstag in zwei Wochen und meinen 5 Kilo zuviel. Ich krieg irgendwie die Kurve nicht... gestern wollte ich unbedingt ins Step, Tasche war schon gepackt - aber ich war sooo müde, meine Beine so schwer (Wassereinlagerung vom vielen Sitzen), dass ich um 9 Uhr im Bett lag = 0 Punkte. 

Heute nehm ich nen neuen Anlauf, Spinning. Schau´ mer mal...

Schönen Tag Euch allen!!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2013)

Mein Schatzi ist normalerweise Gruppenleiter einer Freitagsgruppe vom DAV und die gepl. Tour im März fällt aus und da es bei uns auf der Höh (bis 1000m, ca. 3/4 Std Auto) ca. 60cm Schnee hat bin ich kurzfristig zusammen mit der Mittwochsgruppe an einer Tour zu organisieren am Sonntag  für dich vermutlich auch zu weit weg 

...und diesen Geburtstag schaffst auch du....ich lebe auch noch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, bisle weit weg. Aber wir schauen grade ob wir am Sontag hier was zusammen bekommen - Freunde schulden mir noch eine Schneeschuhtour. Dafür gehe ich im Sommer immer ein Wochenende mit ihnen segeln .

Immerhin hab ichs gestern ins Spinning geschafft - hechel, die Kondi war auch schon mal besser, und ich hatte noch eine Stunde später ne knallrote Birne. Heute wieder meine Lieblingsstunde - Pilaaates :kotz:.
Morgen mach ich frei und lass es mir gut gehen !

Haltet die Ohren steif und den Lenker grade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. Februar 2013)

Hey Ladies, bin auch wieder zurück. Hmm, was soll ich sagen, na ja, ich war halt einfach eine Woche feiern . Eigentlich müsste es ziemlich Punkte geben, da ich doch ziemlich viel getanzt habe. Da aber der wenige Schlaf (2-4 Stunden pro Nacht) und der Alkoholkonsum nicht gerade zu meiner Fitness beitrugen, gebe ich mal keine Punkte ein .
Inzwischen bin ich wieder über den Berg. Nach einem Tag Ausruhen zu Hause bin ich wieder zurück bei der Arbeit. Das obwohl ich eigentlich noch Urlaub hätte. Da aber alle meine Freunde auch wieder arbeiten sind, ich körperlich für grössere sportliche Tätigkeiten noch nicht wieder hergestellt bin, habe ich es vorgezogen heute zu arbeiten und die Ferientage zu sparen.
Meine Erkältung hat sich während der Fasnacht gebessert. Die Erkältung und Stirnhöhlenentzündung sind weg. Geblieben ist nur noch ein leichter Husten und eine heisere Stimme.
Da ich gelesen habe, dass Mausoline und Lahmschnecke mich jetzt jagen möchten, werde ich die Challenge aufnehmen. Heute geht es aber erst ins Fitnessstudio, da ich eine Biketour bei dieser Kälte meiner Lunge noch nicht zumuten möchte.

Ach ja, habt ihr auch so viel Schnee??? Bei uns hat es jetzt eine Woche fast unendlich geschneit, so dass fast ein Meter Schnee liegt. Von dem her würde ich ja sooooooooooooo gerne heute aufs Bike. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja fürs Wochenende, obwohl ich mir auch ein Wochenende auf der Skipiste vorstellen könnte.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2013)

@Chrige
willkommen zurück im "normalen Leben" 
Ihr Schweizer seid ja im wahrsten Wortsinn narrisch, eine Woche lang durchzufeiern! 

Ich bin ja eher der Typ Faschingsmuffel und ganz froh, dass ich dies Jahr kaum was von dem ganzen Trubel mitbekommen habe 

Geschneit hat's hier zwar auch, aber lang nicht so viel wie bei euch. Im Flachland ist der Schnee fast kompletto wieder weg, da es tagsüber immer ganz leichte Plusgrade hat. Auf der höchsten Bodenwelle liegt noch so ca. 15cm, was derzeit schon ziemlich harschig-eisig ist. Auf den Fahrwegen ist stellenweise blankes Eis. Trotzdem wäre ich froh, wenn's gerade mal kalt bleiben würde. Dadurch, dass der Schnee so schön komprimiert ist, lässt der sich wieder ziemlich nett fahren, ohne die ganze Zeit rumzueiern. Leider ist pünklich für's Wochenende mal wieder Schneeregen und Tauwetter gemeldet. Das gibt wahrscheinlich wieder einen ätzenden Schnee/Eis-Pamp. 
Geht's eigentlich nur mir so, oder habt ihr auch den Eindruck, dass diesen Winter immer pünktlich zum Wochenende Sauwetter ist?


----------



## Chrige (14. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @_Chrige_
> Geht's eigentlich nur mir so, oder habt ihr auch den Eindruck, dass diesen Winter immer pünktlich zum Wochenende Sauwetter ist?


 
Bei uns ist Sonnenschein angesagt für das kommende Wochenende. Ich denke, ich werde mindestens einen Tag skifahren gehen.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2013)

Mit der angekündigten Sonne wars gestern nix, aber dafür wars ne geniale Schneeschuhtour. 
Unbekanntes Terrain für meine Mitläufer, bißle verbotene Strecken, bißle vom Weg abgedriftet....aber schön, abwechslungsreich und anstrengend im tiefen schweren Schnee


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Februar 2013)

Hi Mausoline - das Wetter sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus auf dem Photo, sehe ich da nicht Sonnenstreifen?? Bin voll neidisch... 
Freut mich dass Du eine schöne Tour hattest, das hast Du Dir verdient! Leider hast Du nun auch wieder 15 Punkte Vorsprung .

Ich hatte einen Scheißtag gestern, Wetter auch schlecht, und mit Sport ging gar nichts. Shit. 

Schönen Abend, und gute Besserung weiterhin an den Schatz!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2013)

Hab nochmal 2 Punkte zugelegt  mußte unbedingt heut mittag raus. Für mehr hats nicht gereicht und das Essen war dafür auch nur nichts Richtiges und schnell, dafür hab ich grad ein paar Kekse reingehauen

Ich gebs zu, ich hab ein bißchen geschwindelt, das waren aber die Einzigsten 2 Minuten Sonne auf der Tour. Morgens wollte ich eigentlich schon nicht mehr gehen, weil ich daheim in meiner Bude schon wieder nicht mehr hinterher komme  aber 10 Minuten im Schnee und ich war so weit weg von daheim  

Schatzi gehts etwas besser, läuft wieder ein paar Meter täglich und ist heute 10 Minuten Ergometer gefahren


----------



## Chrige (19. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten hier die letzten drei Tage absolut traumhaftes Winterwetter . Und was mache ich??? Ich liege drei Tage mit der Grippe im Bett . Die Sonne schien durch mein Fenster und die Berge riefen "komm rauf" und ich lag mit Fieber, Husten und sonstigen Grippalen Beschwerden flach. Na ja, die Grippeepidemie hat die Zentralschweiz komplett im Griff. Alle meine Freunde liegen auch flach.
Leider kann ich jetzt auch nicht sofort wieder mit Sport beginnen, da ich mich noch etwas schonen soll. Ich hoffe dann nächste Woche endlich wieder Gas zu geben.
Aber in der Zwischenzeit sammelt ihr ja mächtig Punkte.

Mausoline, ich hoffe, dass es mit deinem Schatz jetzt nur noch bergauf geht. 

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Fantasmina (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Chrige hat recht, es war wunderschönes Wetter in der Zentralschweiz.
Habe auch mit einer schwachen Grippe gekämpft, am Samstag habe ich es dann in die Berge geschafft (Andermatt): Kann man beim Skifahren auch Punkte sammeln?
Gute Besserung an Chrige, tja die Fasnacht und die Grippe haben die Schweiz fest im Griff.
Francesca


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Februar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab nochmal 2 Punkte zugelegt  mußte unbedingt heut mittag raus. Für mehr hats nicht gereicht und das Essen war dafür auch nur nichts Richtiges und schnell, dafür hab ich grad ein paar Kekse reingehauen
> 
> Ich gebs zu, ich hab ein bißchen geschwindelt, das waren aber die Einzigsten 2 Minuten Sonne auf der Tour. Morgens wollte ich eigentlich schon nicht mehr gehen, weil ich daheim in meiner Bude schon wieder nicht mehr hinterher komme  aber 10 Minuten im Schnee und ich war so weit weg von daheim
> 
> Schatzi gehts etwas besser, läuft wieder ein paar Meter täglich und ist heute 10 Minuten Ergometer gefahren


 
Das freut mich dass es Schatzi besser geht!

Sogar bei uns kam heute Vormittag mal die Sonne raus - aber ich mußte Zahlen schubsen und konnte leider nicht raus. Nun schneit es schon wieder bei 0 Grad - das ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes... Heute wieder Step und BBP, vorher meine neuen Übungen für Rumpf, Rücken, Arme durchgezogen, davor warmradeln... geschwitzt wie ein Puma, aber irgendwie quäl ich mich grade ziemlich, alles ist irgendwie schwer und labbeduddlig.  Hoffentlich gibts keinen Muskelkater. 

Kann es sein, dass hier fremde Schweizer Sonnenbilder posten, um uns zu demotivieren?? tstststs...
Gute Besserung Chrige, kurier Dich richtig aus, trotz des guten Wetters. Schon ärgerlich, aber Kopf hoch!

Scylla, lebst noch? Oder stehst Du schon wieder in der Garage auf zwei Rädern ?

Mädels, machts gut!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2013)

Na Chrige, der Fasching hat dich doch ganz schön geschafft 

jetzt kannst du dich wenigstens in aller Ruhe auskurieren -

GUTE BESSERUNG es kommen bestimmt noch ein paar herrliche Wintertage, vor allem werden die Tage wieder länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla, lebst noch? Oder stehst Du schon wieder in der Garage auf zwei Rädern ?



ne, war vorher aber auf zwei Rädern den Melibokus runterrutschen. Anders kann man das leider mal wieder nimmer nennen hier. Nachdem es unvollständig getaut hat die letzten Tage (=Eis unten drunter) hat's heute bei +1 bis 0°  geschneit (=5cm im Tal und 10cm aufm Berg Schneepamp oben drauf). Widerlich :kotz: ich kann den Dreck nicht mehr sehen 
Ich könnte wetten, zum nächsten Wochenende gibt's dann wieder ekliges Tauwetter wie die letzten gefühlt tausend Wochenenden vorher auch schon 
Na ja, Aufregen bringt's wohl auch nicht... versuchen wir's mit Fassung zu tragen und weiter zu rutschen.

 @Mausoline
schön, dass es deinem Schatzi endlich ein wenig besser geht! Es wird 
Wirst sehen, bis der Winter vorbei ist, hast du ihn bestimmt wieder bei dir daheim! 

 @Chrige
gute Besserung (mal wieder )... hast du's also doch noch übertrieben mit dem Fasching feiern ... muss ja auch mal sein 
Kurier dich aus!


----------



## Chrige (20. Februar 2013)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Hallo
> Chrige hat recht, es war wunderschönes Wetter in der Zentralschweiz.
> Habe auch mit einer schwachen Grippe gekämpft, am Samstag habe ich es dann in die Berge geschafft (Andermatt): Kann man beim Skifahren auch Punkte sammeln?
> Gute Besserung an Chrige, tja die Fasnacht und die Grippe haben die Schweiz fest im Griff.
> Francesca


 
Wäre auch nach Andermatt gefahren, wenn ich nicht flach gelegen wäre. Ich hoffe noch auf die nächsten Wochenende. Und sonst ist Andermatt auch im Sommer zum Biken schön.

Die "fremde" Schweizerin würde aber perfekt zu unserem Team passen, da sie noch einiges südlicher wohnt wie ich .

Das schöne Wetter ist jetzt auch hier vorbei. Heute früh haben die Vögel gezwitschert, als ich unser Haus verliess. Da hoffe ich doch, dass der Frühling bald kommt. Hmm, vielleicht gehe ich am Samstag mich mal umschauen nach einem neuen Bike. Obwohl, bei uns ist nochmals Schnee angesagt.

Gruss und einen schönen Tag,
Chrige


----------



## Fantasmina (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Wollte niemanden nerven mit dem Sonnenbild, sorry. 
Chrige, ich habe die Bikewegweiser gesehen und mir gedacht, da mal hochzufahren. Kennst du das Gebiet Andermatt/Oberalp mit dem Bike?

Francesca


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2013)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollte niemanden nerven mit dem Sonnenbild, sorry.


 
du hast doch niemanden genervt!
nur neidisch gemacht


----------



## Fantasmina (20. Februar 2013)

Fiuu, ok, ich kann euch einfach anbieten, mich zu kontaktieren, falls ihr Infos zum Süden braucht. Bin auch gerne bereit mit euch ne Tour zu fahren, natürlich nur, wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Chrige (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr wirklich fiese Fotos sehen wollt, dann schaut euch dies an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...-fluesse-schweizer-erstbefahrung-im-himalaya/

Diese kriege ich auch noch regelmässig zugeschickt, da die drei verrückten Schweizer drei Freunde von mir sind, die im gleichen Städtchen aufgewachsen sind wie ich, mit mir den Musikunterricht besucht haben oder eben vor zwei Jahren schon mit mir im Himalaya waren. Tja, wir sind ein Volk von Spinnern.

Francesca: Ich schicke dir eine PN betreffend Andermatt per Bike.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke, sorry  ich mußte einfach raus.... aber bald wirst du mich überholen ich schätze bis zum nä. Wochenende 

War schon wieder 1/2 5 vorbei als ichs endlich geschafft hab rauszukommen. Langlauf war zu wenig Schnee und ne 1/2 Stunde mit dem Auto zur Loipe fahren, nee, und laufen nur wenns nicht anders geht,also Bike.....und ich stell fest, es macht immer mehr Spaß im Schnee 

Ich muß unbedingt die Steuer 2011 fertigmachen, letzter Termin war am Freitag und ne Verlängerung hat mir der Typ nicht mehr gegeben   
dafür macht Schatzi Fortschritte  heut ist er 20 min Ergometer gefahren und 4 x den Stationsgang mit Infusionsständer hin und hergewuselt


----------



## Chrige (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Mausoline, das tönt ja gut mit deinem Schatz . Ich hoffe, dass es so weitergeht.

Ich habe mich jetzt zurückgehalten und 10 Tage keinen Sport gemacht, um meine Grippe richtig auszukurieren. Jetzt brenne ich aber regelrecht auf Sport. Heute Abend haben wir Fahrtechniktraining mit unserer Biketruppe. Ich freue mich richtig drauf. So wie's ausschaut könnte ich diese Woche mit dem Sport richtig durchstarten. Hoffentlich hält mein Körper durch und wirft mich nicht gleich wieder ins Bett.
Eine Freundin von mir macht momentan eine Ausbildung zum Fitnessinstruktor. Am Freitag muss sie ein Prüfungsvideo drehen, wo darauf ersichtlich ist, wie sie die Lektion durchführt. Sie braucht mich als "Schülerin". Das wird sicher lustig .
Bei uns will der Winter nicht verschwinden. Dieses Wochenende hat es schon wieder geschneit. Und alles ist immer grau in grau. Ich hoffe wenigstens auf schönes Wetter am Wochenende, damit ich wieder einmal in die Berge kann.

Gruss und schöne Woche,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Februar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lahmschnecke, sorry  ich mußte einfach raus.... aber bald wirst du mich überholen ich schätze bis zum nä. Wochenende  Nöö, glaub ich nicht, da ja dieser unheilvolle Geburtstag am WE ansteht, meine Tochter aus Berlin da ist und spazieren gehen und rodeln keine Punkte gibt. Aber vielleicht ist es ja trocken, dann radeln wir ne Runde. Die junge Dame mag aber nicht bergauf fahren, das ist ihr zu anstrengend, dafür liebt sie Matsch! Ergo wirds wenn dann ne flache Runde. Aber wohl eher nicht...
> 
> 
> War schon wieder 1/2 5 vorbei als ichs endlich geschafft hab rauszukommen. Langlauf war zu wenig Schnee und ne 1/2 Stunde mit dem Auto zur Loipe fahren, nee, und laufen nur wenns nicht anders geht,also Bike.....und ich stell fest, es macht immer mehr Spaß im Schnee  Du hast Recht, auch mir gefällt das radeln im (Neu) schnee immer besser
> ...


Chrige: Fahrtechnik  stünde mir auch mal wieder gut...

Ne gute Woche Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Chrige: Fahrtechnik  stünde mir auch mal wieder gut......




Pfalz


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Pfalz


 
das nächste Mal aber mit Protektoren 
(wie geht's eigentlich dem Finger?)


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das nächste Mal aber mit Protektoren
> (wie geht's eigentlich dem Finger?)



Gibts die auch für Finger 

....bis vorletzte Woche  war es einige Wochen richtig schmerzhaft, besonders sogar nach meiner Osteopathiebehandlung, aber irgendwie wirds grad besser, sieht auch wieder normaler aus, scheint bei mir wohl etwas später zu wirken. Hab auch schon gedacht, obs Klettern nicht gut tut, aber direkt beim Klettern merk ich außer weniger Kraft nix und bewegen soll ich ihn auch unbedingt. Merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass ich seither im vorderen Glied des Zeigefingers eine Art Zerrung hab, kann kaum nen Schlüsssel umdrehen oder einen gefüllten Stieltopf halten...


----------



## Chrige (26. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das nächste Mal aber mit Protektoren
> (wie geht's eigentlich dem Finger?)


 
Wir trugen ja deine Protektoren . Ich habe aber gestern ab und zu an die Pfalz gedacht, als wir Hinterrad versetzen geübt haben. Die Angst kopfüber über den Lenker zu gehen ist leider noch nicht ganz verschwunden. Nächsten Montag haben wir nochmals Fahrtechniktraining, so dass ich doch Verbesserungen erwarte. 
Erstaunt war ich allerdings wie die Gleichgewichtsübungen (Trackstand und weitere Übungen) viel besser gelangen als noch vor einem Jahr.
Lustig war's jedenfalls.

Und mein Highlight: Mit dem Techniktraining gestern habe ich nun meinen persönlichen Punktestand vom letzten Jahr übertroffen . Ok, das war nicht sonderlich schwer mit meinem Urlaub am Anfang des WP. Ich hoffe allerdings jetzt noch ein bisschen was draufsetzen zu können.

Schöner Tag,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2013)

Hallo Lahmschnecke       









  Egal ob gestern, heute oder morgen, genau hast dus nicht rausgelassen


----------



## Fantasmina (3. März 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich fiese Fotos sehen wollt, dann schaut euch dies an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...-fluesse-schweizer-erstbefahrung-im-himalaya/
> 
> ...


Hallo Chrige
hast du meine Antwort auf die NP erhalten? Bin nicht sicher, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Techniktraining: erfreulich, dass du Fortschritte machst. Erhoffe mir ähnliches von einem Technikkurs in Chur am 4/5 Mai.
Schreibe (fast) nichts von unserem Wetter, nutze die Sonne, in einem Monat beginnt die "Regenzeit"...

Francesca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. März 2013)

, liebe Lahmschnecke!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. März 2013)

Danke, Danke   der Tag war am Freitag... den Samstag habe ich auf dem Sofa umsorgt von Tochter und Mann verbracht (da sah ich einfach nur :kotz:aus!), am Sonntag habe ich mich vorsichtig aus dem Haus gewagt (aber nur zu Fuß) und heute gehts wieder halbwegs. Tja, man steckt so Feiern bis 5.30 Uhr in der Früh einfach nicht mehr so weg (ja, Chrige und Scylla, so ist das!!!). 

Dafür darf ich am Mittwoch mit meinem Schatz zu einen Konzert nach München und dann drei Tage in die Berge zum Skifahren  und wehe das Wetter wird schlecht (ist leider schlecht vorher gesagt )!!

Ich wünsch Euch ne schöne Woche!!


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2013)

Ja ja , so schlecht war die Feier dann wohl doch nicht

bis 5.30     tsts


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. März 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja ja , so schlecht war die Feier dann wohl doch nicht
> 
> bis 5.30     tsts


 
Ja, ich weiß, in unserem Alter macht man das nicht mehr....

Skifahren lassen wir ob des vorhergesagten regnerischen Tauwetters bleiben (bei schönem Wetter kostet es genau soviel) und nutzen die Tage zuhause. Ich habe grade ziemlich Probleme bei Rotationsbewegungen in der rechten Schulter; war schon beim Doc, muß ins MRT. Aber beim Biken tut nix weh ! 

Heute mag ich das gute Wetter noch mal genießen und bin mit dem Bike im Büro, um nach Feierabend noch eine Runde im Abendrot zu drehen. Wird ne Schlammschlacht, aber egal!

Euch allen ne gute Woche und Schatzi weiterhin gute und schnelle Genesung.

Winke!


----------



## Chrige (5. März 2013)

@Lahmschnecke Von mir auch noch ein verspätetes  Schaut ja so aus, als ob du gut gefeiert hast 

Ich war am Wochenende richtig faul. Das Krafttraining am Freitag (für meine Freundin) und die Bikefahrt am Donnerstag hatten mich so geschlaucht, dass ich am Wochenende einfach keine Energie hatte. Am Sonntag Abend bereute ich es allerdings, da in den Bergen so schönes Wetter war .
Na ja, egal. Gestern hatten wir wieder Fahrtechniktraining. Hauptsächlich ging es um den Bunnyhop. Ich kam mir ziemlich talentfrei vor. Allerdings hat der Guide am Schluss gemeint, dass es schon ziemlich gut ausschaute. Ach ja, die üble Blockade im Kopf gab es auch wiedereinmal, als ich auf zwei Paletten rauf sollte. Ich dachte, da komme ich nie rauf. Da aber die Jungs es nicht akzeptierten, dass ich es nicht versuche und mir Hilfestellung leisteten, habe ich es trotzdem probiert und am Schluss ganz ohne Hilfestellung geschafft .
Bei einer Übung mussten wir ein grösseres Hindernis überwinden. Beim Betrachten wurde es mir schon wieder mulmig. Dann dachte ich aber, das kannst du schon und bin einfach so gefahren wie immer. Ich muss  alles instinktiv richtig gemacht haben, da die Guides mich lobten, obwohl ich mich überhaupt nicht auf den Bewegungsablauf konzentrierten.
Ja, Fahrtechniktraining macht Spass und ich werde mich wohl für ein weiteres Training anmelden.
  @Fantasmina Ich habe deine Nachricht erhalten. Ich melde mich dann mal wenn der Schnee weg ist für eine gemeinsame Tour.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. März 2013)

Jetzt muß ich uns doch mal wieder von Seite 2 nach vorne schaufeln ...

Scylla, ich sehe Dich grade online - was ist los, bist Du krank? Noch nicht auf dem Rad  ?

Das Wetter geht mir so was von auf den Keks... hab mich am Donnerstag wieder mit ner Angina aufs Sofa verkrochen und schmolle - es lief so gut die letzten 2 Wochen im Sport, guter Puls, viel Spaß dabei gehabt, Ostern wollten wir einfach NUR Biken... und nun wieder flach , und das auf den letzten Metern Winterpokal... naja. Gibt Schlimmeres.

Wie sehen Eure Planungen für den Sommer aus? 
Wir sind die letzte April-Woche am Gardasee (in der Hoffnung dass sich auch dort der Schnee mal schnell verzieht), ein verlängertes WE im Mai am Bodensee, Boot einwassern und biken, im Juni eine Woche im Vinschgau eingemietet, und die letzte Juniwoche ist noch offen, vielleicht kleiner AX oder kleine Schweiz-Runde, so 4 - 5 Tage. Dann erst wieder im September unterwegs, Ziel noch offen. 

Ich wünsche Euch frohe Ostern - und dass es endlich Sommer wird (den Frühling können wir getrost überspringen).


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

Hey Lahmschnecke,

gute Besserung! Beim derzeitigen Wetter verpasst du aber glaub eh nicht viel.
Sommer... hm, wenn wir das mal planen könnten, wären wir schon nen ganzen Schritt weiter  Ich hab bis Ende April immer noch Urlaubssperre und darf Überstunden ohne Ende schieben  letzten Freitag+Montag+Dienstag saß ich bis nach Mitternacht im Büro... und dass man wenigstens ein Dankeschön dafür bekäme... denkste! Nen Schoko-Osterhasen aus der 20er Packung vom Aldi hab ich dafür bekommen, und den Hinweis, dass ich meine Stunden doch bitte nicht korrekt aufschreiben solle wegen Betriebsrat und so  Mittwoch wollte ich dann unbedingt wenigstens Abends aufs Rad und war so kaputt, dass ich fast runtergeplumpst wäre. Ich könnte grad einfach nur den ganzen Tag lang kotzen :kotz:

Jetzt geht's erst mal aufs Fahrrad. Schei$ auf die Temperaturen, wenigstens liegt hier kein Schnee mehr.

Frohe Ostern zusammen


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> .... Schei$ auf die Temperaturen, wenigstens liegt hier kein Schnee mehr......:



Ja, Schnee liegt unter 450m keiner mehr  aber überall wird Holz gemacht und entsprechend sehn die Wege aus. Ich habs wieder nicht geschafft sauber heimzukommen. 
Auch wenns heut trocken ist, ich brauch ein paar Tage Pause, bin grad auch so k.o., die Beine so schwer  

Lahmschnecke Gute Besserung und der WP ist verlängert auf 14.4. hab ich gesehn  Vermutlich haben einige noch nicht genügend Punkte zusammen

Euch allen


----------



## Chrige (30. März 2013)

Das Wetter hier ist zum :kotz:Wenn es nicht schneit, dann regnet es. Gestern hat es den ganzen Tag geschneit, heute regnet es ohne Ende!!! Und das seit einer Woche. Mein Testrad (übrigens für scylla ein KTM Bark 10) steht seit einer Woche im Keller. Zum Glück ist der Händler ein Freund von mir und meinte, ich könne das Rad behalten, bis ich es genügend getestet habe. Hmm, morgen MUSS ich aufs Bike. Egal wie das Wetter wird. Ein Freund von mir macht die Ausbildung zum Swiss Bike Guide und muss morgen als Abschlussprüfung eine Tagestour organisieren. Und er braucht Teilnehmer. Meine Freundin und ich haben uns freiwillig gemeldet. Na ja, wenigstens werden wir mindestens zu fünft von unserer Himalaya-Truppe sein. Drei davon habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Für den Sommer habe ich noch nicht soooo viel geplant. Ok, ich wohne auch direkt bei den Alpen, so dass ich spontan auch einen Tag in die Alpen biken gehen kann. Drei bis vier Rennen sind geplant. Ein Bikewochenende mit Arbeitskollegen und ein Bikewochenende mit den Jungs unseres Biketreffs im Engadin. Im Moment schwirrt mir noch eine Woche Biken im September auf Madeira und die zwei Wochen im November auf Kapverden im Kopf rum. Aber gebucht ist noch nichts.

Lahmschnecke, falls du wirklich in die Schweiz kommst, meldest du dich, nicht?

Ach ja, ich wusste gar nicht, dass rekognoszieren ein "Schweizer" Wort ist. Bei uns wird das Wort regelmässig gebraucht.

Ich erhoffe jetzt für alle besseres Wetter und gute Besserung für Lahmschnecke... und wie jetzt... ist der Winterpokal wirklich verlängert worden? Dann könnte ich wirklich noch einige Punkte sammeln. Nächste und übernächste Woche ist nochmals Fahrtechniktraining bei einem Bikeprofi angsagt .

Gruss aus der (fast überschwemmten) Schweiz,
Chrige

PS: Heute wird noch Passivsport gemacht, da mein lokaler Eishockeyverein heute das erste mal seit 15 Jahre die Möglichkeit hat, in den Final der Schweizer Meisterschaft einzuziehen (und ich habe eine Karte )


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. März 2013)

Schön, dass Ihr alle noch da seit !

Scylla - wenn Du vom Bike plumpst, dann ist es echt schlimm. Sollen wir Deinen Chef mal verhauen??  

Mausoline - sauber heimkommen ist grade einfach unmöglich. Aber immerhin schaffst Du es regelmäßig aufs Bike, das ist schön, dreckig oder nicht!

Chrige - das Wetter ist echt zum Mäuse melken (´tschuldigung Mausoline!). Ja, Du hast es gut mit dem Wohnort in den Alpen, wir müssen da immer Urlaub planen... und Bike-WE im Engadin klingt megagut, mein Favorit in den Alpen ist das Unterengadin, ich liebe es!! Hoopp Schwiizz (für en Eishockeyverein!)

Ansonsten habe ich nach wie vor dicke Lymphknoten im Hals. Aber es gibt Schlimmeres.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Sollen wir Deinen Chef mal verhauen??



keine Einwände 

  @Mausoline
bei uns und in der Pfalz ist bis hoch auf die "Gipfel" alles frei. Für irgendwas muss es ja mal gut sein, dass unsere Bodenwellen gerade mal 600m haben 

  @Chrige
viel Spaß beim Probefahren! Kapverden hört sich gut an .
rekognoszieren war mir übrigens auch nicht geläufig. Duden war nur deshalb nicht gefragt, weil ich's mir aus dem Lateinischen herleiten konnte.


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ......rekognoszieren war mir übrigens auch nicht geläufig. Duden war nur deshalb nicht gefragt, weil ich's mir aus dem Lateinischen herleiten konnte.



Sinngemäß war das Wort ja zu verstehn, aber ohne Lateinkenntnis war ich dann doch neugierig und fands eben lustig, weil die Schweizer auch so eigenartige Militärrituale haben  

Mensch Chrige, wenn du laufend Fahrtechniktrainings absolvierst komm ich nicht mehr mit......
Pssst Lahmschnecke, treffen wir uns mal in der Pfalz und üben ein wenig 

Apropos, wenn Ihr alle schon so viele festeTermine habt, reichts dann noch für nen wilden Süden-Termin?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. April 2013)

Pssst, Mausoline, Üben in der Pfalz ist gebongt, sowie ich meinen Infekt los bin . Gerne auch mal freitags! *flüstermodus aus*

Meine belegten WE:
20.-28.4.2013 - Gardasee
1.-5.5.2013 - WE zuhause für Gartenarbeit etc.
9.-12.5.2013 - Bodensee 
1.6.2012 - da mach ich einen auf "Kultur" (Theater)
14. bis 29.6.2013 - Vinschgau und ????

Dann ist (noch) alles frei bis zum Ladiestreffen!

Winke


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2013)

Na sowas, jetzt ist WP-Pokal wieder 31.3. Schluß - bin aber nicht die Einzige, die den 14.4. gelesen hatte    wissen die was sie wollen oder ist wer eingefroren (ich glaub die wollten ihren Osterurlaub noch mit reinnehmen  )


 @Lahmschnecke, ich check die Termine mal


----------



## scylla (1. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na sowas, jetzt ist WP-Pokal wieder 31.3. Schluß - bin aber nicht die Einzige, die den 14.4. gelesen hatte    wissen die was sie wollen oder ist wer eingefroren (ich glaub die wollten ihren Osterurlaub noch mit reinnehmen  )



hmm, keine ahnung 
hatte das auch gelesen mit dem 14.04. (und zwar nicht am 1. April)

egal


----------



## Chrige (2. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sinngemäß war das Wort ja zu verstehn, aber ohne Lateinkenntnis war ich dann doch neugierig und fands eben lustig, weil die Schweizer auch so eigenartige Militärrituale haben
> 
> Mensch Chrige, wenn du laufend Fahrtechniktrainings absolvierst komm ich nicht mehr mit......
> 
> Apropos, wenn Ihr alle schon so viele festeTermine habt, reichts dann noch für nen wilden Süden-Termin?


 

Ach ja, unsere lustigen Militärrituale... die sind wirklich zum  oder eher zum ...

Unser Biketreff, mit dem ich jeweils mitfahre, organisiert im Moment gerade einige Fahrtechniktrainings. So günstig komme ich nie mehr dazu und es macht auch Spass mit Freunden, diese zu absolvieren. Ich kann aber den Bunnyhop oder das Hinterrad Versetzen immer noch nicht.

Datenmässig wird es bei mir wirklich schwierig. Ich bin dieses Jahr wirklich seeeeehr stark ausgebucht, werde aber wahrscheinlich an das Ladies Treffen kommen und meinen Marathon absagen. Mein Schwager hat gestern mir auch gerade für den Marathon abgesagt, so dass ich alleine hinfahren müsste. Also, ich gebe also besser meine freien Wochenenden noch an:
6.-7. April
13.-14. april
9.-12. Mai (Christi Himmelfahrt)
15.-16. Juni
29.-30. Juni (wäre zwar auch noch ein Marathon, der mir aber nicht so wichtig ist)
6.-7. Juli
13.-14. Juli
20.-21. Juli
17.-18. August

Hmm, sind doch etwas mehr als ich dachte. Aber falls ihr ein anderes Datum wählt, dann geht einfach ohne mich. Ich bin mir so oder so nicht sicher, ob ich den langen Weg zweimal unter die Räder nimm.

Sonntag war also wie erwähnt die Biketour angesagt. Nachdem es Freitag und Samstag geschneit hatte, schneite es auch den ganzen Sonntag. Es war allerdings nochmal spassig, durch den Tiefschnee zu fahren, habe aber jetzt langsam genug von dem Weiss (Bilder im Nachbarthread).
Ach ja, "mein" Eishockeyteam hat es also wirklich noch verhauen und hat den Einzug in den Final nicht geschafft. Somit habe ich jetzt wieder mehr Zeit fürs Bike .

Ich habe das mit dem 14.4. für den WP auch gelesen. Keine Ahnung, weshalb das wieder geändert wurde. Na ja...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2013)

[Aprilscherz] Winterpokal wegen kalten Wetters verlängert


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. April 2013)

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## scylla (2. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...(und zwar nicht am 1. April)





4mate schrieb:


> [Aprilscherz] Winterpokal wegen kalten Wetters verlängert



aprilscherze mit mehreren tagen vorbereitung finde ich etwas dürftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. April 2013)

Ja, der Scherz war echt dürftig.

Scylla, was macht eigentlich Dein niedliches kleines Zwergrad mit dem niedrigen Sattel? Darf es schon aus der Garage??  Seid Ihr schon Freunde geworden oder wirft es Dich ab? Lass uns doch mal spitzeln  !

Habe Ostern rotzend und schniefend auf dem Sofa verbracht, was meine Laune nicht grade hebt. In meinem Büro ist die Heizung ausgefallen - hocke hier mit dicker Jacke. Ja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof ...

Winke!


----------



## scylla (2. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla, was macht eigentlich Dein niedliches kleines Zwergrad mit dem niedrigen Sattel? Darf es schon aus der Garage??  Seid Ihr schon Freunde geworden oder wirft es Dich ab? Lass uns doch mal spitzeln  !




Momentan darf das leider nirgends hin, Wetter ist ja wieder einigermaßen passend für das "normale" Rad, da kommt das Spielzeug zu kurz.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. April 2013)

Mausoline, ich suche Deinen Dolo-Bericht vom letzten Sommer, mit Beginn Seilbahn zur Sillianer Hütte. Wo hast Du den denn versteckt?? Brauche ein ein paar Infos... 

Danke für nen Link!


----------



## 4mate (3. April 2013)

_AW: Dolomiten Cross 2012 Bericht_


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> _AW: Dolomiten Cross 2012 Bericht_


 
Danke, 4mate - aber was machst Du in unserem WP-Teamthread? Mal so höflich gefragt... suchst Du Nahrung für Euren KTWR??


----------



## 4mate (3. April 2013)

Nein. Ich bin der Suchexperte des Forums!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. April 2013)

Miezekätzchen haben doch seit jeher eine Affinität zu Frauen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. April 2013)

Nicht eher alter Kater ??!!


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mausoline, ich suche Deinen Dolo-Bericht vom letzten Sommer, mit Beginn Seilbahn zur Sillianer Hütte. Wo hast Du den denn versteckt?? Brauche ein ein paar Infos...
> 
> Danke für nen Link!



Frag mich, mich kribbelts, wenn ich dran denk


----------



## scylla (4. April 2013)

Hey Mädels,
ich habe gerade mal unsere "Abschlussbilanz" nachgeschaut:

*Top-100* insgesamt (*Platz 78*)
im internen Ranking *unter den "Ladies Only" Teams Platz 1*
Gesamtpunktezahl: *2.995*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. April 2013)

Haste gut gemacht, Scylla  ! TOP 10 im Einzelranking, chapeau!
Mausoline gebührt der Kontinuitäts-Pokal 
Chrige wird 2. und ich bekomme die rote (Lahm)Schnecke  (ääh, Laterne) ! 

Wir werden darauf anstossen!

Auf ein Neues im November 2013!


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2013)

Yeah 
Das haben wir gut gemacht! Gratulation an scylla zu deinem Topplatz!!! Arbeitest du eigentlich auch mal?  Oder hast du eine Stelle als Bikeguide oder Velokurier angenommen ?
Mausoline und Lahmschnecke waren auch top. Ich wäre letzte geworden ohne meinen Bikeurlaub in Brasilien (übrigens habe ich wirklich vor, jetzt endlich mal Fotos zu posten)
Ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass ich, wenn ich die Punkte von Brasilien abziehe, weniger Punkte habe wie letztes Jahr. Ich habe das Gefühl, ich sei viel mehr gefahren. Na ja, letztes Jahr hatten wir ja auch einen super November und im März schon Kurzes-Trikot Wetter. Da fallen einem die Ausfahrten nicht so auf. Ach ja, meine Bike-Freundin, die mich regelmässig zu Touren überredete, wohnte letzten Winter ja auch noch bei mir in der Umgebung. Inzwischen wohnt sie nördlicher als unsere nördlichste "wilder Süden - Teilnehmerin".
Wenn alles so kommt wie geplant, beginne ich den nächsten WP mit Bikeurlaub auf Kapverden . Gibt wieder ein paar Punkte.

Jetzt ist mal Ruhe für einige Tage angesagt. Gestern hatten wir Fahrtechniktraining und es hat mich DREIMAL (!!!!) fast im Stehen abgeworfen. Das einemal hat es mein Knie verdreht, so dass ich im Moment beim Gehen ziemliche Schmerzen habe (Radfahren geht). Deshalb werde ich heute wohl auf unsere Donnerstags-Ausfahrt verzichten, obwohl ein neues Testbike für mich bereit steht .

Wünsche euch allen noch eine tolle Woche!

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (4. April 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Arbeitest du eigentlich auch mal?



 sorry wenn ich das momentan mäßig witzig finde


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab bis Ende April immer noch Urlaubssperre und darf Überstunden ohne Ende schieben  letzten Freitag+Montag+Dienstag saß ich bis nach Mitternacht im Büro... und dass man wenigstens ein Dankeschön dafür bekäme... denkste! Nen Schoko-Osterhasen aus der 20er Packung vom Aldi hab ich dafür bekommen, und den Hinweis, dass ich meine Stunden doch bitte nicht korrekt aufschreiben solle wegen Betriebsrat und so  Mittwoch wollte ich dann unbedingt wenigstens Abends aufs Rad und war so kaputt, dass ich fast runtergeplumpst wäre. Ich könnte grad einfach nur den ganzen Tag lang kotzen :kotz:


 
Hab Dich nicht beneidet... da fällt mir ein wir wollten doch Deinen Chef noch verhauen...


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das momentan mäßig witzig finde


 
Habe ich natürlich nicht so gemeint, sorry. Hoffe, dass ein Ende deiner jetzigen Situation in Sicht ist.
Ich bin nur immer wieder beeindruckt, wie du dich aufraffst, so viel auf dem Rad zu sein. Wenn ich jeweils um 19:00 von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, braucht es im Winter enorm viel Motivation, aufs Bike zu steigen.

Gruss und nicht zu streng!
Chrige


----------



## scylla (4. April 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Habe ich natürlich nicht so gemeint, sorry. Hoffe, dass ein Ende deiner jetzigen Situation in Sicht ist.
> Ich bin nur immer wieder beeindruckt, wie du dich aufraffst, so viel auf dem Rad zu sein. Wenn ich jeweils um 19:00 von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, braucht es im Winter enorm viel Motivation, aufs Bike zu steigen.
> 
> Gruss und nicht zu streng!
> Chrige



Hey, kein Ding. Ich bin grad nur allgemein recht genervt von dem Thema. Wenn ich nicht wenigstens jede mögliche Minute auf den Bock hocken würde um mich abzureagieren wäre schon längst was von einem Amoklauf im Rhein-Main-Gebiet in den Nachrichten 
Bis Mai wird's eher noch schlimmer werden... und ob's danach wirklich besser wird...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2013)

Mein Chef meinte gestern auch ich hätte doch mal gesagt, dass ich eigentlich mehr arbeiten wolle.....
würd ich sogar gern, aber dass ich seit 8 Monaten täglich ca. 3-5 Stunden für die Klinik aufbring, hält mich in meiner häuslichen Umgebung nicht gerade auf dem Laufenden 

aber jetzt kommt der Frühling  täterätätä und alles wird besser

Ich hab vorher auch nach den Rankings geschaut, und ich hatte schon mal ein paar Punkte mehr, aber Dank Lahmschnecke gibts ja für jeden irgend einen Pokal  Danke

Guuut waren wir und vielen Dank Scylla für die Pünktchen, die du mehr als wir beigetragen hast 

Meine Termine muss ich noch abchecken.....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mein Chef meinte gestern auch ich hätte doch mal gesagt, dass ich eigentlich mehr arbeiten wolle.....
> würd ich sogar gern, aber dass ich seit 8 Monaten täglich ca. 3-5 Stunden für die Klinik aufbring, hält mich in meiner häuslichen Umgebung nicht gerade auf dem Laufenden
> Ich wollte auch befristet nur noch 80 % arbeiten - aber nichts zu machen...
> 
> ...


 
Grüße und ein schönes WE!


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2013)

_aber jetzt kommt der Frühling täterätätä und alles wird besser_
_Hab ich was verpasst? Frühling? Bei uns 1° und alles grau in grau. Von Frühling keine Spur..._

Die kleinen Dinge sind oftmals die wahren Dinge (oder so ähnlich  )

Hörst du nicht in der Dämmerung die Vögel zwitschern? Ich hab Sumpfdotterblumenknospen am Bächlein entdeckt und im Garten zwischen hunderten Tulpen- und Osterglockenblättern *2* Osterglockenknospen .....Ist das nichts 

Ich bin sozusagen aufm Berg aufgewachsen, da war alles immer sehr spät dran, wir sind damals am 1.Mai oft Richtung Baden-Baden zum Wandern gefahren um blühende Bäume zu sehen 

Es wird schon 


Meine Termine "ohne Gewähr"

am 14.April hab ich Hallendienst in der Kletterhalle
9.-12.5. Klettern Lago Maggiore o.ä.
5.-7.7. Hochtour Schweiz

sonst wär ich soweit frei 

Somit mögliche Termine wären
13.4.
30.6.
13.-14.7.
20.-21.7.
17.8-18.8.

wie siehts denn aus am 30. (Fronleichnam) und 31.5.???

Grüße und trotzdem Schönes Wochenende


und überhaupt    Fie  wie gehts bei dir so?


----------



## Chrige (6. April 2013)

Fronleichnam ist leider kein Feiertag bei uns. Aber wie gesagt, plant ohne Rücksicht auf mich. Ich bin schon soviel weg, dass ich meinen Sommer nicht noch mehr verplanen möchte und dann halt einfach spontan mitkomme oder nicht. Ich sehe euch ja spätestens am Ladies Treffen.
Gruss Chrige deren Knie zwar nicht mehr stark schmerzen aber jegliche Farben angenommen haben.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. April 2013)

Terminupdate:
13.4. - Putzorgie: Seit heute haben wir keine Zimmertüren mehr, die hat der Maler abgeholt. Gleichzeit sind seit heute die Heizungsmonteure im Haus, wir bekommen eine neue Heizung plus Solar. Die Kombi "keine Zimmertüren" und "Heizung aus" hat was bei Außentemperaturen knapp über Null . Die Baustelle soll am WE abgeschlossen sein, dann heißt es putzen, weil am 19.4. gehts gen Gardasee  *freu*
Fronleichnam geht nicht, habe Freitag nicht frei und bin grade vom Gardasee zurück... wäre mir jetzt etwas zu stressig, da ich am 8.5. ja schon wieder für 4 Tage weg bin. Wenn, dann event. ganz spontan.
30.6. - da kommen wir grade aus dem zweiwöchigen Urlaub zurück, ich glaub da bin ich dann einfach nur platt.
Juli und August ist komplett frei! Wollen wir mal den 13./14.7. festhalten??

Mausoline: Frühling... also bei uns piepen nur ein paar verfrorene Vögelchen, die hocken dicht gedrängt im Vogelhäuschen. Gestern habe ich im Garten zwei Schlüsselblumen und ein frierendes Veilchen entdeckt. Der Himmel ist nach wie vor grau, 1°. Im Wald liegt stellenweise noch Schnee.
Nennst Du das FRÜHLING??? 
Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Pfalz aus, blühen schon die Mandelbäume?  

Seufz - ich brauch´s jetzt einfach warm. Dringend.


----------



## scylla (8. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Pfalz aus, blühen schon die Mandelbäume?




und wenn sie nicht erfroren sind... dann blühen sie vielleicht nächstes jahr


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2013)

Also dann

13./14.7. oder 20./21.7 ???


Lahmschnecke........ich muss diese Woche auch nochmal Heizöl bestellen  aber ich versuch alles (das wenige) Gute und Schöne ganz tief in mich einzusaugen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber ich versuch alles (das wenige) Gute und Schöne ganz tief in mich einzusaugen


 
Da hast Du sicher Recht - aber mir geht vor lauter Erkältung die Puste aus. Immerhin ahne ich heute Sonne durch den Hochnebel... 

Beide Juli-Termine gehen bei mir. Das dürfte zum Testfahren ja noch nicht zu spät sein, oder Scylla??

Grüßle und ne schöne Woche!


----------



## scylla (8. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Beide Juli-Termine gehen bei mir. Das dürfte zum Testfahren ja noch nicht zu spät sein, oder Scylla??



ich kann wie gesagt momentan überhaupt null planen. erst mal den monat überleben, dann diverse andere dinge auf die reihe kriegen, und danach sehen wir weiter. 
ich würde das kurzfristig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mausoline: Frühling... also bei uns piepen nur ein paar verfrorene Vögelchen, die hocken dicht gedrängt im Vogelhäuschen. Gestern habe ich im Garten zwei Schlüsselblumen und ein frierendes Veilchen entdeckt. Der Himmel ist nach wie vor grau, 1°. Im Wald liegt stellenweise noch Schnee.
> Nennst Du das FRÜHLING???
> Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Pfalz aus, blühen schon die Mandelbäume?
> 
> Seufz - ich brauch´s jetzt einfach warm. Dringend.


 
Lahmschnecke, wohnst du zufällig bei mir um die Ecke?  Ich habe gestern auch Bilder im Fernsehen gesehen von Sonnenschein in Köln etc. Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie das runde Ding am Himmel ausschaut. Na ja, vor etwa drei Wochen (oder vielleicht waren es auch mehr) stand bei uns in den Zeitungen, dass dies der Winter mit am wenigsten Sonnenschein in der Schweiz je war. Leider hat sich die Sonne seit dem auch nicht gezeigt. Na ja, ich hoffe, dass irgendwann die Sonne von ihrem Urlaub zurück kommt.
Ich komme dann wie gesagt auch eher spontan in die Pfalz. Die freien Daten ändern von Tag zu Tag.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche und die, die Sonne haben sollen bitte ein bisschen für uns Sonne tanken. Hier ist keine Sonne für diese Woche in den Wetterprognosen.


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2013)

Für mich ist spontan auch günstiger.

Dann schlag ich vor, wenn die Damen Chrige und/oder Lahmschnecke aus der Ferne spontan nach Pfalzland kommen wöllten, sich kurz melden, damit Scylla und/oder ich dazustossen können 

Dann wünsch ich uns allen schnellstens viel Sonne und angenehme (nicht so viel) Arbeit


----------



## scylla (9. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Für mich ist spontan auch günstiger.
> 
> Dann schlag ich vor, wenn die Damen Chrige und/oder Lahmschnecke aus der Ferne spontan nach Pfalzland kommen wöllten, sich kurz melden, damit Scylla und/oder ich dazustossen können



Plan! 

Wir hängen ja eh fast jeden freien Tag in der Pfalz rum (oder wenn das Wetter jetzt endlich besser wird eine Bergkette weiter westlich).


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. April 2013)

Jep, ok, so machen wir das.

Scylla - ich habe gesehen Ihr ward mal 2010 (?) in Pontresina - ich habe uns heute für unsere zweite Urlaubswoche im gleichen Hotel eingebucht! Kenne ich nur im Winter - und ich mag die Schweiz und Graubünden sowieso ... somit wird es wohl keinen AX geben, nur Tagestouren. Aber da sollte man in Pontresina etwas Auswahl haben   ... Jetzt muß nur noch der viele Schnee am Septimer schmelzen...

Hier regnet es.


----------



## Chrige (9. April 2013)

Hmm, in welchem Hotel seid ihr denn? Ich fahre mit meinen Biketreff-Jungs auch nach Pontresina ins Bikeweekend. Falls du Touren Ideen brauchst, könnte ich dir einige besorgen, da einige der Jungs eine ganze Woche gehen und die Touren schon online sind . Ok, eventuell sind die nicht ganz einfach.
Als ich vorher die Details von unserem Bikeweekend nachschaute kam aber DER GROSSE SCHOCK... Ich hatte mich im Datum geirrt und es auch falsch in meiner Agenda eingeschrieben. Nun kollidiert das Bikeweekend mit dem Ladies Treffen. Bin also raus vom Ladies Treffen, da das Weekend mit den Jungs Pflicht ist und ich auch schon alles eingezahlt habe. 
Nun, dann müssen wir uns unbedingt zu viert oder zu fünft (Fie???) mal treffen. Ich schlage vor, dass ich meine Termine mal mit Lahmschnecke abgleiche. Lahmschnecke, wann bist du denn in Pontresina? Vielleicht wäre ich auch mal ein oder zwei Tage dabei, wenn das deinem Mann nichts ausmacht.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2013)

Pontresina  da bin ich ein bißchen neidisch

Das war auf unserer Graubünden/Engadin-Tour eine gewaltig tolle Gegend, obwohl, das war überhaupt ne Super-Tour 

Schade Chrige, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst, aber wir sehn uns ja vorher mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. April 2013)

Mausoline... wieso nur ein bischen neidisch? Ist es da nicht so schön?  Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber der Lahmschnecken-Mann freut sich dabbisch, er flippt schier aus ! Da ist auch AX kein Thema mehr... Ich kann die Gegend fahrtechnisch noch nicht so richtig einschätzen... und ich werde mit einem für mich NoGo brechen müssen - nämlich NIEMALS zu shutteln...

Chrige - Danke für das Angebot mit den Touren Deiner Jungstruppe, der Meine wäre schon daran interessiert, da wir im Urlaub nicht zusammenkleben und er auch mal ne Runde ohne mich fährt.  Also nur her damit (PN, GPS?). 

Ich freu mich auf die Landschaft und schöne Photos, hoffe das Hotel passt - und hoffe die Lahmschnecke hat im Urlaub nicht grade nen WJ-Blues  ... alles grade nicht so einfach.

Immerhin gabs bei uns heute ein paar Sonnenstrahlen - und morgen gibts auch für mich wieder ein bischen Sport. Schade, dass man den WP nicht auch "informell" noch weiterführen kann... man sah so schön was jede von uns so getrieben hat ohne große Romane zu schreiben.

Haltet die Ohren steif! 
Grüße Lahmschnecke


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2013)

Vor lauter Aufregung hast nicht richtig gelesen 

Die Gegend ist gewaltig  Irgendwann fahr ich da auch nochmal hin.
Vom Septimer allerdings haben wir ziemlich viel runtergeschoben, erosionsbedingt hatte die Strecke ziemlich gelitten 

Hab gesehn, dass ich davon nix im Album hab, ich lad mal ein paar Bildchen hoch, brauch ein bißchen Ablenkung.


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2013)

_*Vorgeschmack*_

























_*Das waren noch HT-Zeiten*_


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. April 2013)

Danke, Mausoline - das sieht ja super aus! Genau so stelle ich mir das vor  Der Meine ist den Septimer schon gefahren/geschoben, ich mag jetzt auch mal da hoch.

Gehts Dir nicht gut ?? Wegen Ablenkung und so... 

LG Lahmschnecke


----------



## Chrige (11. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke, ich habe dir mal ein paar Links geschickt. Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du mir gerne PN schicken. Ich werde unseren Guide sonst etwas ausquetschen .
Ich freu mich auch riesig auf Pontresina. Habe sogar schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die ganze Woche mit den Jungs mitzufahren. Das kommt jetzt allerdings etwas auf meine sonstige Urlaubsplanung an.

Hmm, von wegen WP weiterführen: Bei mir wäre das seit WP Ende nicht mehr so spannend: am Dienstag nach Ende Unihockey wie immer und am Mittwoch Fahrtechniktraining... Eigentlich wäre das ja super gewesen. Der Guide ist Mountainbike Profi und ehemaliger Schweizer Meister. Also sozusagen der Vorgänger von Nino Schurter...  Er war auch wirklich toll und hat uns viele kleine Kniffs beigebracht. Ich hatte aber einen schlechten Tag und es hat mich dreimal hingehauen (mehr oder weniger aus dem Stillstand). Bei einem Sturz hat mein Knie zwar schon etwas geschmerzt, habe mir aber nichts dabei gedacht und bin weiter gefahren. Erst als ich vom Bike stieg merkte ich, dass ich kaum mehr abstehen konnte. Tja, das ist jetzt 8 Tage her und an Sport ist immer noch nicht zu denken. Der Schmerz wurde zwar schnell weniger. Am Montag war der Schmerz fast weg. Ich habe mich dann im Studio auf den Ergometer gesetzt, musste aber schon bald wieder abbrechen. Heute habe ich nun einen Termin beim Arzt (eigentlich wegen der Schulter, die mir schon seit letztem Juni Probleme macht). Ich werde ihm aber auch mein Knie zeigen und hoffe, dass alles nur etwas überdehnt ist und nichts gerissen. Mein Testbike habe ich gestern zurückgebracht, denn was bringt mir ein Testbike, das nur rumsteht. Und den zweiten Teil vom Fahrtechnikkurs gestern musste ich auch absagen . Hätte also von meiner Seite her nicht mehr viele Punkte gegeben. Ich bin im Moment fleissig am Bauchmuskeln trainieren, da ich ja irgendwas machen muss...
Und ich hoffe auf eine gute Diagnose heute, da am Wochenende der Frühling langsam auch bei uns einzieht...

Mausoline, hoffentlich geht es dir nicht allzu schlecht, wenn du dich ablenken musst...

Wünsche euch einen guten Rest der Woche und bis bald hoffentlich,
Chrige

PS: Lahmschnecke, wenn du eine Idee hast, wann du in die Pfalz fahren möchtest, dann gib mir bitte Bescheid. Ich versuche mich zu richten. Aber spontan von meiner Seite wird schwierig, da ich selten spontan insgesamt 8h Auto fahre um zu biken .


----------



## Chrige (12. April 2013)

Entwarnung vom Arzt . Nichts gravierendes mit dem Knie. Und belasten kann ich es, soviel ich will. Darf also auch biken etc. Er hat gemeint, ich merke ja selber, ob ich es schmerzenmässig aushalte. Da liegt ja sogar eine lockere Runde am Wochenende bei 20°C drin 

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende. Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2013)

Mich hats Wetter am Donnerstagvormittag ziemlich zerbröselt.

Entweder hat mich doch noch ein Infekt erwischt, aber ohne Schnupfen, Husten, Fieber, oder Allergie, oder Wetterfühligkeit oder....
Augen, Kopfweh, Kreislauf, Schwäche - ich hab mal alles eingeworfen, was mir so in die Finger gekommen ist.

Vielleicht war auch der Mittwoch zuviel. Nachricht des vertretenden Oberarztes (Chefoberarzt in Urlaub) dass Do. Schatzi ausm Zimmer raus muß auf andere Station, zuviel los. Soweit gehts ihm gut, nur die Blase bringen sie nicht in Ordnung. Er hat beim Bewegen immer Schmerzen und kann nicht laufen, bißle Ergometer fahren geht, aber das war alles schon besser 

Ein schönes Wochenende, gut Bike 

ich hab mich leider für den Hallenkletterdienst morgen nachmittag eingetragen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. April 2013)

Morgääähn!

Mausoline - das mit dem Infekt oder sonst was liegt an diesem Wetter. Gestern war es zwar sehr sonnig, aber es ging ein kalter Wind. Mir tun auch schon wieder die Ohren weh. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird. Hallenkletterdienst ist mit nem Infekt sicher besser als draussen rumtoben... bei uns ist übrigens Hochnebel, derzeit noch nichts mit Sonne (aber ist ja auch noch früh!).
Und Schatzi auch gute Besserung - das ist nicht fair was sie da mit ihm machen. 

Chrige, Dir auch gute Besserung mit dem Knie. Meine Schulter macht auch immer wieder Maleur, das kommt von Verspannungen im Nacken/Rücken. Radfahren ist da eigentlich nicht so gut. Hilft nur KG und Dehnen und Ibuprofen. 

Nach einer Woche ohne Zimmertüren, ohne Heizung und ohne Heißwasser, dafür mit Wasserschaden am Freitag (Solar auf dem Dach war nicht richtig angeschlossen, das Wasser lief durch die Decke in den ersten Stock, wie ein Sturzbach... meine Nerven lagen blank. Gott sei Dank waren wir zuhause und haben es gleich gemerkt. Gestern war dann putzen angesagt, Heizungsmonteure sind Schw.... Seit gestern abend haben wir wieder Heißwasser und Heizung.

Euch nen schönen Sonntag, und dass alle Wehwehchen schnell wieder kuriert sind.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2013)

Brauchst du grad ne Heizung 

Handwerker, die sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren - du Arme mußt dann noch mehr putzen 

der Dienst war richtig nett, chillen sozusagen, selber klettern, Kuchen essen/Kaffee trinken in der Sonne, blablabla

mir war nur schon wieder viel zu warm, aber mir gehts besser.......und EUCH???

Gute Restbesserung


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. April 2013)

Hihi.. nee, grade brauch´ ich keine Heizung - aber gestern lief sie volle Kanne... wir haben noch keine Einweisung in die Steuerung bekommen. War gut warm bei uns, drinnen wie draussen  Aber die Seele lacht bei so viel Sonnenschein endlich!

So weit so gut, Urlaub ist in Sicht, wettermäßig sind die Vorhersagen nicht so gut, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.

Euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Mai 2013)

*hochschaufel* *schweißabwisch*

Lebt Ihr noch alle?
Wie wärs mit ner kurzen Statusmeldung? 

Ich bin vom Gardasee zurück. Zuallererst: Trotz Regen einfach ne schöne Gegend . Erster Tag Regen, bisle shoppen, Sauna, aklimatisieren. 2. Tag noch mehr Regen, zur St. Barbara-Kapelle hochgeklettert und um gutes Wetter gebetet. Nette Einkehr in der dortigen Hütte. 3. Tag immer noch Regen, trotzdem ne Runde nach Campi gedreht, grad schee. 4. Tag ohne Regen, bekannte Runde durchs Sarca-Tal. 5. Tag ziemlich sonnig, Bocca Larici (schnauf!). Genialer Ausblick und wie immer sauwindig. 6. Tag Passo Ballino mit "abschweifen", immer wieder schön. 7. Tag Wolkenbruch non stop - Heimfahrt übers Vinschgau durch die blühenden Plantagen. 
Fazit: Kondi fehlte und Fahrgefühl auch, kam am 5. Tag so langsam wieder. 
Ansonsten: Ich bin gesund, von den Alterszipperlein mal abgesehen. Unsere Heizung läuft, der Maler ist auch fertig, der Garten ist gerichtet, Rasen gemäht... am Mittwoch gehts an den Bodensee. 

*Und wie geht es Euch?????*

Grüße von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

was wir gerade machen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10564257


(Lahmschnecke hat's ja schon entdeckt )


----------



## Chrige (6. Mai 2013)

Was ich gerade mache? Arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten... und wenn ich gerade nicht bei der Arbeit bin, bin ich bestimmt bei der Physiotherapeutin mein Knie und meine Schulter am behandeln oder sitze auf dem Sofa und lege mein Bein hoch .

Die letzten drei Wochen waren arbeitstechnisch bestimmt annähernd die drei härtesten seit ich denken kann. Bin nur rumgerannt und versuche nun das liegengebliebene aufzuholen. 
Mit Biken war gar nichts. Habe mir ja vor einem Monat mein Knie verdreht. Nach zwei Wochen hatte ich keine Schmerzen mehr, ging wieder aufs Bike, hatte beim Fahren absolut keine Schmerzen, konnte aber am nächsten Tag nicht mehr gehen. Laut Arzt und Physiotherapeuten hat es das Innenband und den Meniskus erwischt. Das härteste war, dass ich das Rennen von gestern absagen musste. Ich hatte den ganzen Winter darauf trainiert, kenne jede Wurzel und jeden Stein, da es an meinem Hausberg stattfand und das Wetter wäre perfekt gewesen. Ein bisschen Aufmunterung gab es heute früh, als ich die Rangliste anschaute und erkennen musste, dass es auch dieses Jahr nicht aufs Podest gereicht hätte. Einzig der Kampf mit meiner ewigen Konkurrentin wäre spannend geworden, da sie auch wieder sechs Minuten schneller war wie letztes Jahr, es aber für sie wieder nur zum fünften Rang gereicht hat.
Da ich seit gestern nun schmerzfrei bin, werde ich wohl heute sanft im Fitnessstudio meine ersten Umdrehungen auf dem Rad fahren und schauen, wie mein Knie reagiert (und gleichzeitig Eishockey-Weltmeisterschaft schauen ).

Ach scylla, ich beneide dich! Sieht ja toll aus! Ich wäre ja auch schon in zwei Wochen auf den Kapverden, wenn ich den Urlaub nicht hätte verschieben müssen. Aber na ja, im Moment bin ich nicht so unglücklich darüber, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich hätte mitfliegen können.

Lahmschnecke, ich dachte oft an dich als es bei uns aus Kübeln regnete und schneite . Du hast wohl nicht die beste Woche für deinen Urlaub erwischt.

So, muss nun wieder arbeiten.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Mai 2013)

Chrige - gute Besserung - es ist wirklich ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz(band), meines war auch schon ab. Da braucht man Geduld. Aber diese Saison ist eh irgendwie der Wurm drin... 

Ab Donnerstag wieder kühler und durchwachsenes Wetter...klar, hab ja frei am Freitag :-(    (Edit: nicht mehr frei - auch recht.)
Scylla macht mal wieder alles richtig! Viel Spaß noch!

Gute Besserung und viel Geduld!
Gruß Lahmschnecke

Mausoline??? Alles gut???? *sorgenmach*


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2013)

Lahmschnecke, alles wie bisher, mal gut, mal schlechter

ziemlich stressig, weil im Job auch viel los ist, dann immer diese blöde Putzerei  und am nächsten Tag siehts fast wieder aus wie vorher

Schatzi ist jetzt zwar aus seiner Isolationshaft raus, aber jetzt müssen die Nebenwirkungen und Schäden behandelt werden, der arme Kerl 

Gestern bin ich noch ne schöne Tour gefahren, am Anfang vom Westweg, fast vor der Haustür - hab ein paar Bildle, leider nicht fahrend

















und wenns Wetter trocken ist gehts von Donnerstag bis Sonntag zum Klettern  entweder Solothurn oder Maggiatal, bis jetzt siehts nicht so gut aus 

Mensch Chrige, gute Besserung, dass das Knie wird. Ist das Kreuzband gerissen?
und Scylla viel Spaß noch, bin leider noch nicht zum Schmökern gekommen

Liebe Grüße auch an Fie


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2013)

@Chrige
gute Besserung für dein Knie! Dann hat die Urlaubs-Verschieberei ja doch was Gutes.
Das mit dem Job kann ich nachvollziehen. Nervt ganz schön. Ich mach auch im Grunde genommen momentan gar keinen Urlaub, sondern bau nur Überstunden ab vom letzten viertel Jahr. Und zwar die Hälfte davon 

 @Mausoline
ich drück weiterhin die Daumen, dass du deinen Schatzi bald wieder zu Hause hast. Haben die Ärzte denn eine Prognose gewagt, wie lange sich die Behandlung noch ziehen wird?
Hoffentlich habt ihr gutes Wetter und könnt Klettern gehen! Sport scheint dir ja gut zu tun. Viel Spaß im Solothurn/Maggiatal, wo auch immer es hin geht!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Mai 2013)

Mausoline - das schaut richtig idyllisch aus bei Euch, echt schön! 
Und weiter gute Besserung an den Schatz. Und dass beim Klettern die Sonne scheint, das hast Du Dir verdient!


----------



## Chrige (7. Mai 2013)

Mausoline: Das sieht ja toll aus! Und weiterhin alles Gute für deinen Schatz!
Zu mir: NEIN, ich habe keine zum Glück keine Kreuzbandverletzung. Ich habe "nur" eine Zerrung des Innenbandes und auch der Meniskus wurde in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Eigentlich nichts arges, so dass sowohl Arzt wie auch Physiotherapeutin auf ein MRI verzichten. Seit drei Tagen bin ich nun mehr oder weniger schmerzfrei. Gestern habe ich dann erste "Gehversuche" auf dem Ergometer gemacht und bin 45 Minuten bei wenig Widerstand gefahren. Hat alles gut funktioniert und habe auch nicht mehr Schmerzen heute. Morgen geht es dann nochmals ins Studio und falls alles gut ist, werde ich wohl irgendwann diese Woche das erste mal wieder aufs Bike. 
Meine Schulter ist aber immernoch in Behandlung und ich denke, dass wird auch noch einige Zeit brauchen. Aber sie behindert mich wenigstens nicht beim Biken .

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass diese Woche und hoffentlich allen ein schönes Auffahrtswochenende. Mausoline: leider ist der Wetterbericht für die Schweiz im Moment nicht sooooo rosig. Allerdings können sie keine verlässliche Voraussage machen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> ..... Mausoline: leider ist der Wetterbericht für die Schweiz im Moment nicht sooooo rosig. Allerdings können sie keine verlässliche Voraussage machen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Chrige



Bei der Bergwettervorhersage ist auf jeden Fall irgendwann Regen angesagt, leider....das wird wohl nix werden 

Vor ca. 10 Jahren hab ich mir beim Kinderskikursgeben mal das Knie verdreht und das Innenband gedehnt. Da ich 2 Tage später bei der Skiausfahrt gebraucht wurde, haben meine Skikameraden mir eine Knieorthese besorgt. Alles ging wunderbar und ich hab sie dann beim Sport noch ein paar Wochen getragen. Übrigens haben wir hier auch noch eine rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2013)

Das war wohl nix mit wegfahren 
dafür sind wir am Donnerstag den ganzen Tag Klettern oberhalb Baden-Baden gewesen mit anschließendem Flammkuchenessen - das war richtig gut 
Freitag hatte ich Wetterprobleme, Samstag hab ich geputzt und Kuchen gebacken und heut bin ich im vom Regenradar angekündigten Schönwetterfenster mitm Bike raus und ...was wohl?...klar, gehagelt hats und dann bin ich dem dicken Regen grad noch voraus gefahren.. war ne kurze Runde, aber frische Luft.

Also, auf ein Neues fürs nächste Wochenende


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2013)

das Wetter ist :kotz::kotz:.
Bodensee ist ausgefallen, am Vatertag ne schöne Runde bei Sonnenschein gedreht und mit anderen Bikern anschließend auf nem Feschtle ghockt. Das wars dann mit Biken am WE. Ich war noch ein mal Laufen, was mir wieder Muskelkater eingebracht hat, und gestern in der Sauna. 
Und die Aussichten am nächsten WE sind schon wieder  :kotz:.
Um wenigstens ein paar Kilo zu verliegen (dieser hartnäckige Speckgürtel um meinen Bauch, der sich da seit nem halben Jahr breit macht) haben wir seit heute keine Kohlys mehr auf dem Speiseplan, für mindestens 10 Tage, besser zwei Wochen. Das hebt die Laune auch nicht grade. 

Scylla hats richtig gemacht und ist diesem Sauwetter entflohen.
Alles grade ziemlich mistig.

Machts gut, und haltet die Ohren steif und den Lenker grade.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Mai 2013)

Zum Glück bin ich am Samstagmittag gleich aufs Bike bei dem genialen Pfingstwetter 
Nachdem ich kräftemäßig ganz zufrieden bin, haben mich die mehr Kilometer am Samstag ganz schön geschlaucht, kein Wunder bei den kurzen Regenpausen seit Wochen. Eins drauf gegeben hab ich mir danach noch, weil ich die einzigste Nichtallergikerin bin, und mußte den Rasen mähen.
Mit Schatzi bin ich am Laufen trainieren und Futter reinstopfen, wenn er jetzt so weitermacht wirds bald so weit sein 

Hey Lahmschnecke für welche Touren in der Pfalz melden wir uns an, was meinst du?

LG


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

Mausoline - auch wir haben am Samstag bei schönem aber stürmischen Wetter eine ausgedehnte Tour gemacht, weniger Hömes mehr Kilometer. Eine Tour die wir sonst so Mitte/Ende März fahren, sie fiel bisher auch dem Wetter zum Opfer. Aber es war schön am Samstag mal wieder in kurzen Hosen zu fahren  .
Wir sind seit 8 Tagen am diäten (South Beach), sprich keine Kohlys, da haben die Beine bergauf sofort gebrannt. Mein Fitnesszustand ist unter aller Kanone, ich konnte mich die letzten Wochen auch nicht oft fürs Fitnessstudio begeistern. Insofern würde ich fürs Ladiestreffen die Babyrunde (100 hm, 10km) wählen . Aber Spaß beiseite, wir sind Ende Juni zwei Wochen in den Bergen, fahren uns dann hoffentlich auf der Tour fit. Insofern würde ich sagen, wir nehmen die mittlere Tour mit 1000Hömes. Technisch bin ich derzeit auch wieder der Oberschisser, muß ich halt ggf. ein paar Stellen schieben. 
Was meinst Du? 

Superschön, dass es mit Schatzi steil bergauf geht! Freut mich für Euch. Ist er noch im Krankenhaus?

Die Wetteraussichten fürs diese Woche sind mal wieder bescheiden. Seufz, so wird das nie was...

Euch allen ne gute Woche!
LG Lahmschnecke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hol uns mal wieder hoch bevor wir in der Versenkung verschwinden 

Mausoline - was machen wir nun für ne Tour bei den "Ladies"???

Mit dem Wetter gehts ja nun aufwärts, und in 9 Tagen gehts ins Vinschgau. Mein Fitnesszustand  

Sonst alles gut bei Euch??

Gruß von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2013)

Hi Mädels,

ich hoffe, von euch ist keine beim Hochwasser "abgesoffen"? Wir hatten ja im Odenwald wohl noch verhältnismäßig Glück mit dem Maiwetter (relativ gesehen) und Gott sei Dank auch keinen Fluss in nächster Nähe. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass endlich mal wieder die Sonne scheint. Wurde auch Zeit, an so ein mieses Frühjahr kann ich mich seit ich denken kann nicht erinnern... dabei haben wir vom Mai in D-Land wenigstens nur zwei Wochen mitbekommen (das hat mir auch schon gereicht ))
Schwein gehabt, dass uns "last Minute" noch ein günstiger Flug nach Spanien über den Weg gelaufen ist, sonst wären wir wahrscheinlich in die Provence gefahren und hätten uns zwei Wochen lang anregnen lassen. Ich glaub, Südspanien war wirklich das einzige Fleckerl in ganz Europa, wo es die letzten Wochen halbwegs erträglich war.

Zurück in Deutschland haben wir dann erst mal alle Wegfahr-Pläne für die verlängerten Maiwochenenden gecancelt. Am Frohnleichnams-Freitag war ich lieber arbeiten, hat ja eh nur geschüttet. Mal schauen, ob wir den gesparten Urlaubstag jetzt nicht irgendwie sinnvoller verwenden können, wenn es hoffentlich endlich mal trocken bleibt. Wir müssen definitiv endlich mal wieder in die Vogesen! 

Dafür gibt's die Tage ein neues (gebrauchtes) Auto. Endlich mal was standesgemäßes fürs Biken -> VW Caddy . Wir hocken schon auf Nadeln, wann wir ihn endlich abholen können. Jetzt muss halt das Wetter passen, damit das Ding dann auch eingeweiht werden kann, ohne dass es gleich von innen aussieht wie ein nasses Fahrrad von außen.

Lahmschnecke, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß im Vinschgau. Lass es krachen 

Mausoline, wie geht's deinem Schatz? 

Chrige, Knie wieder in Ordnung? Was machen die Pläne für's neue Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

tja, meine Fitness ist auch ziemlich im Eimer . Gründe gibt es viele:

2 Monate out wegen Innenbandzerrung und Meniskusanriss
Regen, Regen, Regen
Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit
Aber nun geht es definitiv aufwärts 

Mein Knie ist wieder in Ordnung. Ich kann wieder schmerzfrei biken und war sogar am Dienstag wieder Unihockey spielen, was so ziemlich das schlimmste für das Knie ist.
Das Wetter ist super geworden. Sonne pur und ca. 25°C.
Und bei der Arbeit schaut es auch wieder besser aus. Obwohl ich immernoch viel zu tun habe, komme ich jetzt zu vernünftigen Zeiten aus dem Büro.
Und ja, ICH HABE EIN NEUES BIKE GEKAUFT (http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-ch/bikes/model/trance.x.29er.0/13640/62751/) Eigentlich war ich nicht auf der Suche nach einem 29er. Da meine Bikegruppe einen Testride mit den Giant 29er organisiert hatte, fuhr ich (mit noch etwas kaputtem Knie) hin und verliebte mich sofort ins Trance 29er X0. Es war wie für mich gemacht. Ich bekam dann noch ein Testbike nach Hause, so dass ich noch etwas mehr testen konnte. Letzten Samstag brachte ich das Testbike zurück und bestellte sofort mein eigenes. Wegen dem anhaltenden Regen bekam ich zu meinem Bike zusätzlich noch eine Regenjacke umsonst. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den Anruf, dass ich mein Bike abholen kann . Es sollte diese Woche noch kommen.

Am Wochenende fahre ich nun mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen zwei Tage in die Berge biken. Ich freue mich darauf und hoffe, das neue Bike mitnehmen zu können. Und das Wetter sollte toll sein .

Ich hoffe, euch geht es allen gut. Wir haben ja Glück mit dem Wasser hier. Ein paar Seen und Flüsse sind über die Ufer getreten und wie immer sind ein paar Strassen und Eisenbahnstrecken wegen Erdrutsch unterbrochen. Aber nichts schlimmes und nicht mehr als in anderen Jahren. Ich hoffe, bei euch zuhause ist es nicht allzu schlimm.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Juni 2013)

Chrige - woh, schickes Rad, interessanter Dämpfer hinten! Auch wenn ich mich an den Anblick der Riesenräder noch nicht so ganz gewöhnen kann. Aber die Elite fährt ja auch mit 29er.

Hochwasser: Wir sind glimpflich davon gekommen, aber die Radwege an der Donau sind bzw. waren überspült, da sieht es jetzt wild aus. Wir haben grade am Tag vor der großen Regenfront (Fronleichnam) noch ne Tour an der Donau über schmale versteckte Trails gemacht, da war es schon sehr matschig, derzeit dürfte da nichts mehr gehen. Die Schäden vom Sturm vor 1 Jahr sind auch noch nicht alle beseitigt... so geht ein Trail nach dem anderen dahin... 

Neues Auto hab ich auch (naja, habs schon ein kleines Weilchen) SMART mit Fahrradheckträger , sieht witzig aus. Ich denke, im Caddy müßt Ihr die Räder nicht mehr auseinander bauen, oder? Einfach reinschieben, Tür zu. 
Da fällt mir ein - jetzt könnte ich doch mal die Sommerreifen montieren lassen...

Gruß!


----------



## Horstelix (8. Juni 2013)

@scylla

VW Caddy ist eine gute Entscheidung, hab ich auch schon seit 7 Jahren.

Tipp:
Kauft euch für den Kofferraum die große Matte von Carbox. Die deckt auch den Boden unter den hinteren Sitzen ab.

http://www.carbox.de/shop/produkte/carbox-form-vw-caddy-life-formschale-vario.html

Ist zwar richtig teuer, aber ich bereue die Anschaffung noch keinen einzigen Tag. Der Teppich im Kofferraum schaut immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag, obwohl mein Bike da auch mal dreckig reinkommt.

Zum Saubermachen einfach Matte raus und mit dem Gartenschlauch oder dem Putzlappen abwischen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2013)

danke für den Tipp 
Wir waren tatsächlich schon am überlegen, was wir da machen im Kofferraum  Wahrscheinlich schreinern wir uns noch ne klappbare "Liegefläche" rein, damit man mal spontan wo hin fahren kann und einfach mal eine Nacht im Auto pennen kann, wenn man keine gescheite Unterkunft findet.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2013)

Es ist wahr  Schatzi ist wieder da 

302 Tage, kaum zu glauben seit Donnerstag hab ich ihn wieder und davor hatte ihm ein Keim nochmal Fieber beschert, so dass die Entlassung mehrmals verschoben wurde.
Tja und jetzt kämpfen wir den wohl ganz normalen "Daheimwiedereingliederungswahnsinn". 
Ich bin ziemlich k.o. Gebikt bin ich seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr und sonstiger Sport  die langen Wochenenden fielen ja ins Wasser, dafür bin ich inzwischen fit im Putzen. Jetzt kämpf ich mich zwischen Medikamenten und Papierkram, Kochtöpfen und Wäsche und der Hautpflege von Schatzi durch, mein Töchterchen hat noch den 18. gefeiert und und und.....
Der Mann muss unbedingt kg´s und Muskeln zulegen, er kam kaum unsere 3 Eingangsstufen hoch. Gestern haben wir einen Abendspaziergang gemacht, Sonne ist ja gar nix für ihn, mit Sitzbänken zum Verschnaufen, eine kleine Steigung ca. 100m lang war supersuper anstrengend. Wir können jetzt gemeinsam aufbauen 

Lahmschnecke wir machen am Besten die mittlere Tour, die werd ich bis Ende August grade so schaffen. Fahr doch bitte ne Runde im Vinschgau für mich mit, viel Spaß 

Grüße


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2013)

Hi Mausoline,

das hört sich doch richtig super an! 
Mag zwar schwer sein momentan, aber das gröbste habt ihr ja dann wohl überstanden, und ihr seid wieder zu Hause vereint. Das ist doch viel wert! Ich wünsch dir und vor allem deinem Schatz noch viel Geduld beim "wiederaufbauen". 
Alles wird gut!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Juni 2013)

Mausoline, ich freu mich so für Euch! Das sind gute Nachrichten! Dem Schatzi gute Besserung und nun wunderschönes Wetter ohne zuviel Hitze damit er wieder auf die Beine kommt. 

Gut, dann melde ich mich nun auch zur mittleren Tour an und zahle mal meinen Obulus. 

Euch ne schöne Woche; heute ist bei uns wieder Land unter, aber ab Morgen kommt der Sommer! Touren im Vinschgau haben wir schon zusammen gebastelt, und mal schauen was die zweite Woche so bringt...

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt schiebe ich unseren Thread auch wiedereinmal hoch . Wie schauts bei euch aus? Seid ihr dieses Jahr wieder dabei beim Punkte sammeln? 
Bei mir gibt es wohl nicht mehr so viele, wie letztes Jahr, da mein Bikeurlaub abgesagt wurde (fragt nicht ).
Trotzdem würde ich gerne beim WP mitmachen, um micht etwas besser für Sport im Winter zu motivieren. @scylla @Lahmschnecke @Mausoline @Fie seid ihr wieder dabei?

Gruss aus der grauen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2013)

oh, das mit dem Bikeurlaub ja scheice!
Tourenanbieter oder Job?
Und es gibt auch keinen Alternativtermin oder ein Alternativziel zum Trost?

Beim WP wäre ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2013)

Die erste Kapverde-Tour war schon ausgebucht, als ich mich anmelden wollte und die Zusatzreise kam nicht zustande wegen zu wenig Anmeldungen. Ich hätte mich dann für ein Alternativziel anmelden können, konnte mich aber innerhalb der Anmeldefrist (1-2 Tagen) nicht so kurzfristig begeistern. Irgendwelchen Urlaub wird es schon geben, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Bike. Aber wer weiss...

Freue mich, dass du auch wieder dabei bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2013)

Schade für dich, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht.......... 

ich bin auch wieder dabei, ich fands lezten Winter richtig gut.
Von mir aus kanns wieder soviel Schnee geben, ob mit Ski oder Bike ich fands toll.......und es hat mir gut getan.

Hab grad meine Anmeldebestätigung für Skiing in Lech Anfang Dezember gelesen 

und was ist mit dir, Schnecke 

und Fie, wo bist du??? wie gehts dir???


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi , danke für´s Hochschubsen!
Ich schnecke auch wieder mit im WP, klaro! Aber wehe es gibt wieder so lange Schnee und Sauwetter wie letztes Jahr! Ich habe gar nichts gegen viel Schnee im Dezember und Januar, aber dann reichts auch wieder.

Chrige, das ist echt doof mit den Kapverden, schade. Ich wollte Dich anschließend mal interviewen, da uns der graue Herbst hier auch auf den Senkel geht. Planung für Herbst 2014 .

Mausoline, Danke für die Erinnerung zwecks Ski-Openning, muß ich doch schnell mal bei unserem Skiclub schauen... Am Wochenende soll es auch bei uns schneien, auf jeden Fall kommt der Winter. Brrr...

Dann drück´ ich uns die Daumen dass wir alle ohne Unfall und Grippe über den Winter kommen. Wer meldet uns im WP an? 

Frohes Schaffen, was und wo auch immer!


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2013)

zu Tisch Mädels, es ist angerichtet 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/52


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke......hab mich angemeldet 




Mädels.............


----------



## Chrige (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2013)

Schnecke auch angemeldet!



Mausoline schrieb:


> Mädels.............


 
Jaaaa, Mausoline.......


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

na dann willkommen im Team, ihr alten Schachteln 

(besser so? )


fehlt noch  @Fie
Willst du dieses Jahr auch wieder mitmachen? Melde dich doch mal kurz.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> na dann willkommen im Team, ihr alten Schachteln


 
Nicht so respektlos, warte es ab und komm´ erst mal in unser Alter ...  Wir können das Team auch umbenenn: LO - Muttis mit Kind (oder so...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Oktober 2013)

Falls Fie heuer nicht bei euch mitmacht, darf ich euch dann mit paar Pünktchen unterstützen? So viele werden´s aber bei mir nicht, ich fahr ja im Winter so gut wie überhaupt nicht Radl, nur bißl Spinning und sonstiges Fitness-Studio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

von mir aus klaro!

Ich hab der Fie mal eine Mail geschrieben. Als ursprüngliche Teamgründerin sollten wir sie schon erst fragen, ob sie wieder mitmachen will. Wahrscheinlich hat sie's hier noch gar nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Falls Fie heuer nicht bei euch mitmacht, darf ich euch dann mit paar Pünktchen unterstützen? So viele werden´s aber bei mir nicht, ich fahr ja im Winter so gut wie überhaupt nicht Radl, nur bißl Spinning und sonstiges Fitness-Studio.


Von mir aus auch kein Problem, wenn Fie nicht mitmacht. Und je nachdem, lernen wir uns vielleicht Ende Oktober/Anfangs November schon kennen .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin!

Von mir aus auch kein Problem, willkommen im "Club der alten Schachteln (sorry Chrige ) mit aufmüpfigem Kind"!


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab Nachricht von Fie bekommen. 
Es geht ihr gut  aber sie möchte diesen Winter nicht beim WP mitmachen. D.h. ihr Platz wird frei.

Dann meld dich mal an,   @Pfadfinderin. Die alten Schachteln und das aufmöpfige Kind heißen dich willkommen


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte am Samstag Geburtstag und fühle mich jetzt auch alt...


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, Pfadfinderin, welcome to the team! Unser heimliches Ziel ist jeweils, dass wir zu viert gleich viele Punkte holen wie unser aufmüpfiges Kind scylla alleine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2013)

ja hallole pfadfinderin,
genau so läufts 

aber zwischen Mädels und alten Schachteln gibts doch noch was anderes  war nämlich auf nem 80er und diese Dame wurde dort in diesen Club aufgenommen 

ich schreib Fie auch mal ne mail, vielleicht hat sie Lust auf nen Tag Pfalz


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Samstag Geburtstag und fühle mich jetzt auch alt...



na dann nachträglich 

Ich dachte, man ist immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt?
Wobei es da halt dann ganz schlecht ist, wenn man sich alt fühlt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey Chrige, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Ja, das wird jedes Jahr schlimmer, dass man sich nach ner ordentlichen Feier um Jahre gealtert fühlt. Ich lag nach meinem letzten Runden 2 Tage mehr oder weniger flach. Man ist halt keine 20 mehr... 

Aber ich glaube, selbst zu viert haben wir gegen Scylla keine Chance... aber wir geben uns Mühe. Ich fang heute mal wieder mit Studio an, damit ich ab 4.11. die Muskelkater-Phase hinter mir habe!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann danke Mädels bzw. an die anderen alten Schachteln  Werde mich bei Gelegenheit anmelden. Dass wir zu viert zusammen nicht an Scyllas Punkte rankommen, glaub ich auch, aber das könnte ja mal Motivation sein, oder? Aber bei uns liegt vermutlich auch etwas mehr Schnee als in der Pfalz, hier ist er heute früh schon liegen geblieben.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

na dann Feuer frei, von euch lass ich mich doch gerne jagen 
Dann ist diese ganze nervige Radfahr-Quälerei ja wenigstens für irgendwas gut, wenn's wenigstens motiviert 
Außerdem hab ich da noch einen Joker in Petto, wird aber noch nicht verraten 

Bei euch liegt schon Schnee? 
Krass! Widerlich! Bäääh, behalt das Zeug ja bei euch!
Ich will noch keinen Winter


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Joker ne Insel??? 
Ich weiß es ich weiß es !!!


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

*grml*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Aber wahrscheinlich würden wir es auch ohne Deine Insel-Punkte nicht schaffen Dich einzuholen. Egal, der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Yep, die Insel, hast du uns schon verraten. Und meine Insel fällt ins Wasser... Da werden mir meine letztjährigen Brasilien-Punkte fehlen...
Aber wir schaffen es!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey Chrige, auch von mir die besten Geburtstagswünsche! 

Auf ne Insel würd ich auch gern, vielleicht schaut im Winter endlich mal wieder ein schöner Insel-Tauchurlaub raus   

So, der offiziellel Mitgliedsantrag bei euch ist nun gestellt, wenn Scylla Zeit und Lust hat, kannst ja bestätigen 

Wenn ich bei mir aus dem Fenster schaue, sind die Berge bis unten hin total weiß, auf den Wiesen im Flachland ist das weiße Zeug gottseidank wieder weg. Gestern um 18 Uhr kamen die ersten Schneeflocken runter, heute früh hatte es 0 Grad, brrrrr. Wer braucht schon Winter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für all die Geburtstagswünsche. 
Bei uns ist auch alles weiss rundherum. Im Tal glücklicherweise noch nicht. Weiss aber noch nicht, wo ich morgen biken will...


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

auch von mir






und schööön, dass du in die Pfalz kommst


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

Auaaaa.. ich hab sooo Muskelkater...
Freitag im Studio (wieso tut man sich das an??), gestern Hausrunde (schön!), heute wegen Muskelkater nur Spaziergang fast 3 Stunden.
Dann - selbstgemacht zuhause - frische Steinpilze mit Tagliatelle und Parmesan...
Noch keine Punkte, aber ein fast perfekter Sonntag!


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi Mädels,
seid Ihr schon komplett, oder habts no Platz für a alte Frau 

Grüße vom Ammersee
Angie


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2013)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> seid Ihr schon komplett, oder habts no Platz für a alte Frau
> 
> Grüße vom Ammersee
> Angie



Hi Angie,
unser Team ist schon komplett. Aber schau ruhig mal bei den anderen Ladies-Only Teams durch. Ich glaub da gab's noch 1-2 Teams, die noch Verstärkung brauchten.


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja das mach ich!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab etwas für den WP trainiert... habs bitter nötig, die Beine waren bei der Auffahrt auf den Grubigstein doch SEHR beleidigt. 
Wir hatten ein tolles Wochenende mit viel Sonne, schönen Trails, tollen Ausblicken ... ach ja, seufz... 
So ein Spiegelbild fehlte mir noch in meiner Sammlung. 
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch alle ein tolles WE - Chrige mit Sicherheit, in der Schweiz sollte das Wetter auch sehr gut gewesen sein.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496872?in=user


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Bild ist ja echt toll geworden! Ich liebe auch Spiegelbilder 
Bei mir war´s 2-geteilt, siehe "doofer Tag", aber heute war okay. Mein Mann ist leider immer noch mit unserer Terrasse beschäftig, sodass ich derzeit meist alleine unterwegs bin. Hab ne kleine Tour gemacht, immerhin mit paar schönen Ausblicken und auf dem Rückweg vom Lieblingscafé einen sauguten Kuchen mitgebracht. Somit ein rundes WE. Wetter war ja echt genial, jetzt regnet´s aber leider.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin - ja, Du hast es irgendwie mit vergessenen (Hand)Schuhen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte auch ein schönes Wochenende  
Freitag Kurztour über den Weinbergen
Samstag Garten...arbeit
Sonntag Steuererklärung
und morgen ist eine (Fuß)Tour übers Hochmoor zur beliebtesten Hütte in der Gegend geplant


----------



## Chrige (20. Oktober 2013)

Auch ich war am Samstag zusammen mit fantasmina und meiner Freundin, die mit in die Pfalz kommt, auf einer super Tour. Nochmals in die Alpen auf über 2000m. Der Aufstieg mit über 1600hm am Stück ging besser als vorher befürchtet. Fotos werde ich morgen reinstellen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und morgen ist eine (Fuß)Tour übers Hochmoor zur beliebtesten Hütte in der Gegend geplant


 
Ach ja, die Teilzeitler haben es als mal gut... aber es sei Dir gegönnt! 

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch zwei Wochen bis zur Pfalz *Daumen drück*


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

Chrige und Lahmschnecke
ich beneide euch so um eure Berge in "Wochenendnähe"!
Da wäre ich auch gern gewesen! Die Bilder sehen super aus, Lahmschnecke!

Wir waren am Wochenende nur mal wieder in den heimischen Bodenwellen unterwegs, und nebenbei hab ich mich noch mit einer schönen Erkältung "beschäftigt" 
Hat dank netter Bike-Gesellschaft trotzdem Gaudi gemacht  (siehe Ladies im Einsatz Thread). Sonntag ist ja dann (wie wahrscheinlich fast überall in Deutschland) mal wieder sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen. Jetzt, wo das Wochenende vorbei ist, scheint die Sonne wieder... nur nächstes Wochenende soll's wieder regnen. Ganz toll


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Chrige und Lahmschnecke
> ich beneide euch so um eure Berge in "Wochenendnähe"!
> Da wäre ich auch gern gewesen! Die Bilder sehen super aus, Lahmschnecke!



Da hättest du mal gestern den Verkehrsbericht hören sollen, da war so ungefähr jede Straße aus den Alpen raus verstopft.   Zumindest Richtung München. Aber auf jeden Fall: Gute Besserung!

Übrigens bin ich gestern auf ca. 1000m an Schnee vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2013)

Scylla - Deine heimischen "Bodenwellen" hätte ich auch gerne! Klar fahren wir 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden und sind in den Alpen (Pfadfinderin sicher noch weniger, und Chrige steht eh mitten drin), aber dafür ist es bei uns platt (zumindest wenn der Melibokus ne Bodenwelle ist!). Also nicht rumgepienzt! Und die Pfalz vor der Haustüre hat auch was *tröst*

Du scheinst trotz allem am WE viel Spaß gehabt zu haben (ich hab beim Lesen so lachen müssen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da haben wir wirklich Glück. Theoretisch, kann ich sogar von zuhause aus starten. Am Samstag sind wir aber dann noch 30min S-Bahn gefahren . Aber ja, es waren wirklich ALLE in den Bergen. Die Fahrradabteile im Zug waren komplett überfüllt. Da die Tour aber durch ein abgelegenes Tal führte, trafen wir beim Aufstieg nur drei andere Biker an. Runter war dann mehr "Verkehr", hauptsächlich Spaziergänger", da eine Luftseilbahn auf der Seite hoch führte. Kaum waren wir aber etwas weg von der Seilbahnbergstation, hatten wir die Trails aber wieder für uns, da wir auch die etwas schwierigere Abfahrt gewählt hatten.
Betreffend Schnee: Da mussten wir zuoberst auch durch. Zum Glück waren nur noch vereinzelte Schneefelder anzutreffen.
Bilder gibt's im Nachbarsthread.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2013)

´morgäähn an alle! Ich hab uns mal von Seite 2 wieder vorgekramt.

Ich hoffe Ihr sitzt alle in den WP - Startlöchern  !
Mausoline und Chrige - Ihr habt ja am WE fleißig geübt. Eure Photos sind echt nett, wie Ihr da wie bunte Stöpsel durch den Wald zieht . War das Wetter echt so schlecht, wie Eure Regen-Vollmontur erahnen läßt? Und war es sehr rutschig? 

Ich war am WE nur spazieren, weil rekonvaleszent... 

Allen ne gute Woche!


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2013)

Ich sitze gerade im Birmingham am Flughafen und darf nochmals mindestens eine Stunde warten, da mein Flieger Verspätung hat. Zudem will mein Computer die Mails nicht abrufen, so dass ich nicht einmal wirklich arbeiten kann. Wenn ich jetzt dreimal um das Terminal rumspaziere, darf ich das dann zu den WP Punkten zählen?  Mir kommt wirklich nicht besseres in den Sinn. Bin mindestens so müde, wie nach Sport, da ich doch schon seit 5:00 Uhr in der Früh auf bin und ich nicht vor Mitternacht nach Hause kommen werde. Morgen kommen dann meine erste Punkte. Aber vorläufig erst Alternativpunkte.
Und äh ja, es WAR nass am Samstag. Mausoline, wie war das Wetter gestern? Bei uns in der Schweiz war der Morgen übel. Am Nachmittag hat es dann aufgetan und die Sonne kam raus.
Gruss aus Birmingham,¨
Chrige


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

Wer hat eigentlich zum Winterpokal dieses Dreckswetter bestellt?
Gleich die erste Tour vom WP musste wegen übertrieben ekelhaftem Platzregen abgekürzt werden na das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn das der Anfang vom Winter sein soll 

Chrige, ich hoffe, du sitzt schon längst im Flugzeug!


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

Tja, für Büro- und Hausarbeit gibts leider auch keine Punkte 

aber das Wochenende hab ich mal wieder genossen. Murmel, Bettina und ich sind im Regen nochmal zu einer Tour auf den Stabenberg gestartet. Der Trail bergauf ist aber sehr viel besser zum Runterfahren geeignet, 1/2 oben hats dann so gewindet, dass wir beschlossen haben keinen weiteren Gipfel mehr mitzunehmen. Das Stabenbergtürmchen ist aber so süß und die Sonne hat dann auch gegrüßt, ich finde, da hat sich das Hochschieben gelohnt. Und bergrunter gabs über den Eselsweg und den roten Punkt noch einige auch fahrbare Kehren und zum Schluß glitschig nasses Laub auf schmalem Pfad. Wir sind aber sturzfrei durchgekommen und haben uns dann am Waldrand entlang Richtung Gimmeldingen nach Hause bewegt.

Und nochmal Scheeeee wars 

Und jetzt noch die Frage an Lahmschnecke, wie bist du denn zu dieser FeWo gekommen, ich kann nur sagen das Ambiente ist genial  Danke.

Viele Grüße in die Schweiz, ich bring Mittwoch die ersten Punkte


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2013)

Bin gerade in Zürich gelandet. Jetzt geht s nach Hause und morgen gibt s die ersten Punkte. Ach ja, in England schien heute die Sonne bei stahlblauem Himmel.


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

Ihr seid aber nicht rot-weiß auf der Südseite hoch, oder? Haben wir auch (genau ein)mal gemacht und waren dann auch noch zu blöd zum Absteigen  Am besten fährt man da von Norden kommend hoch, dann isses kurz und schmerzlos.

Waaas, in England scheint die Sonne und bei uns regnet's? Sauerei!
Komm gut heim und ins Bett


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

´morgen Mädels,

so wird das nichts... Scylla pienzt hier rum wegen Regens und macht doch 9 Punkte , und wir?? 0!
Ich wollte wenigstens Alternativpunkte bringen, mußte aber gestern auch längern arbeiten, allerdings nur in Bayern und nicht in England! Dafür bin ich heute früh bei herrlichem aber kaltem Morgenwetter ins Büro geradelt. Damit mein erster Punkt! 

Yeh!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2013)

Mit Büroradeln wird das bei mir jetzt im Winter nichts, 30km einfach in der Dunkelheit hin und wieder zurück, da bin ich echt Mädchen 
Heute gibt´s, wenn ich halbwegs pünktlich rauskomme, wenigstens Alternativpunkte. Jetzt läuft heuer ausgerechnet an dem Tag Spinning, an dem ich schon in eine andere Stunde gehe  Mal sehen, wie ich mich da künftig entscheide. Heute jedenfalls kein Spinning.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> so wird das nichts... Scylla pienzt hier rum wegen Regens...



Rumpienzen?
Werd du mal bei 8° und Sturmböen im Dunkeln bis auf die Haut durchgeweicht 

Das nennt sich berechtigte Beschwerde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

Hab doch nichts gesagt *tüdidüdidüüü* Die 9 Punkte waren verdient! Bist´ mir wieder gut *ganzliebguck*?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mit Büroradeln wird das bei mir jetzt im Winter nichts, 30km einfach in der Dunkelheit hin und wieder zurück, da bin ich echt Mädchen  da wär ich auch Mädchen, ich habs ja nicht so weit, lohnt sich das Umziehen kaum. Dafür kann ich dann abends direkt zur Feierabend-Runde starten, bevor der Schweinehund sich überhaupt melden kann!
> Heute gibt´s, wenn ich halbwegs pünktlich rauskomme, wenigstens Alternativpunkte. Jetzt läuft heuer ausgerechnet an dem Tag Spinning, an dem ich schon in eine andere Stunde gehe  Mal sehen, wie ich mich da künftig entscheide. Heute jedenfalls kein Spinning. Ich hab auch dienstags Spinning, aber wenn ich  heute noch zum radeln komme dann wird daraus nur Sauna ohne Spinning. [/quote]
> 
> Wenn wir zu Viert jeden (!) Tag 4 x Alternativpunkte holen würden (was wir wegen KindKücheKarriere nicht schaffen) kann Scylla schon mal die Korken knallen lassen . Aber so wars halt auch die letzten zwei Jahre... die Lütte vorneweg und wir Alten hecheln hinterher. C´est la vie!


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

na gut, ausnahmsweise 

wo wir schon beim rumpiezen sind: heute abend ist pünktlich zum feierabend schon wieder ein fettes regengebiet gemeldet 

büroradeln würd ich auch gern... allerdings ist dank 35km einfach, business-klamotten und der abstinenz von duschen nicht dran zu denken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> büroradeln würd ich auch gern... allerdings ist dank 35km einfach, business-klamotten und der abstinenz von duschen nicht dran zu denken.



Duschen hat es bei uns  ABER: Die Abflüsse sind verklebt, keine Ahnung, wieso. Vermutlich benutzt die kein Schwein und dann stinken die Ausgüsse. Im Frühjahr wird ich da mal recherchieren. 
Ja, Klamotten muss/te ich auch immer im Rucksack mitnehmen. Im Sommer halt viel einfacher, wenn es ein Rock und nette Sandalen tun, um dem Dresscode genüge zu tun. Bei meinem alten Job hatte ich ein Paar Reserveschuhe im Büro deponiert.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

Ich kann mir Scylla nur schwer im Kostümchen vorstellen... 

Hab im Büro zwei Röcke, ein Sakko, T-shirt, ne Bluse, Shampoo, Haarfön, Strümpfe, Sandaletten, Pumps und noch mehr Weiberzeugs in meinem Schrank. Duschen sind im ganzen Haus verteilt, Waschbecken hab ich im Zimmer. Nicht chic, mir taugt´s.

Noch scheint die Sonne...


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Scylla nur schwer im Kostümchen vorstellen...



sieht auch genauso dämlich aus, wie ich mir darin vorkomme 

funktioniert andersrum genauso: wenn mir die leute hier zu sehr auf den senkel gehen, dann versuch ich sie mir manchmal auf einem mtb auf einem meiner lieblingstrails vorzustellen. je nach fall kann das kopfkino durchaus für erheiterung sorgen 

dass in deiner aufzählung noch kein campingkocher samt bratpfanne vorkommt beruhigt mich jetzt irgendwie


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> dass in deiner aufzählung noch kein campingkocher samt bratpfanne vorkommt beruhigt mich jetzt irgendwie


 
Hat zwei Zimmer weiter die Kollegin - so was ähnliches!


----------



## Chrige (5. November 2013)

Bei mir kommen heute auch noch 4 Punkte hinzu, falls ihr mir erlaubt 30min Fussball und 45min Unihockey separat zu zählen. Sonst werden es halt dann nur 2 Punkte Alternativsport.
Wir hätten hier auch Duschen, sogar eine Garderobe und alles drum und dran. Nur sind 50km Arbeitsweg (ein Weg) sogar im Sommer etwas viel. 

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen heute auch noch 4 Punkte hinzu, falls ihr mir erlaubt 30min Fussball und 45min Unihockey separat zu zählen. Sonst werden es halt dann nur 2 Punkte Alternativsport.
> Wir hätten hier auch Duschen, sogar eine Garderobe und alles drum und dran. Nur sind 50km Arbeitsweg (ein Weg) sogar im Sommer etwas viel.
> 
> Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend.
> ...



da das zwei verschiedene Sportarten sind, wäre ich der Meinung, dass man das auch separat eintragen kann.

Schönen Abend euch... da es hier noch nicht regnet, werde ich mal mein Glück im Wald versuchen (sofern es immer noch nicht regnet,  bis ich zu Hause bin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. November 2013)

Selbstverständlich, die Regeln sind hier eindeutig:





> 2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball,
> Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.).         Mindestens 30 min, es gibt *2 Punkte,*
> egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!


Fußball und mit-Eis-oder-ohne-Eis-Hockey sind verschiedene Sportarten, 
als solche zu werten, Zeitvorgaben jeweils erfüllt, macht satte 2+2 Punkte


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

*Pinzmodus an*
da zieht man sich alles an, was so an Regensachen rumfleucht, weil es pÃ¼nktlich zum Tourstart anfÃ¤ngt zu regnen, und kommt doch schon wieder klatschnass und durchgefroren nach Hauseâ¦ meine Regenhose "fÃ¼rs Grobe" hat den Geist aufgegeben und ist jetzt so wasserdicht wie eine PapiertÃ¼teâ¦ alles blÃ¶d 
*Pienzmodus aus*


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber nicht rot-weiß auf der Südseite hoch, oder? Haben wir auch (genau ein)mal gemacht und waren dann auch noch zu blöd zum Absteigen  Am besten fährt man da von Norden kommend hoch, dann isses kurz und schmerzlos.....



Rot-weiß, rot-weiß....das wars, natürlich  wir sind dafür aber früher abgestiegen, wollten ja oben ankommen. Und von Norden bin ich schon mal hoch, roter Punkt, der hat dann für Murmel besser gepaßt zum Runterfahren und dazwischen sind wir den Eselsweg gefahren, mit ein paar Kehren, war nett. Und das Stabenbergtürmchen ist doch sowieso ein lohnendes Ziel........vielleicht kommen wir mal anderweitig hoch dann fahren wir rot-weiß runter.
Ich muß nochmal was gestehn, wir sind nämlich am Samstag zu viert den blauen Punkt zum Weinbiet hoch  weil ein Wanderer gemeint hat, den kann man hochfahren und bei den Waldwegen waren wir uns nicht sicher mit welchem wir hochkommen. Allerdings wars für Antje mental dann doch zu viel, wir sind aber trotzdem heil runter gekommen.
und trotzdem wars scheeee 

Übrigens ab welchem Stundenmittel darf ich Laufen eintragen


----------



## scylla (5. November 2013)

aber wenigstens seid ihr nicht den gelben Punkt hoch, das ist doch schonmal was 
Das nächste Mal guckst du auf die Tracks . Wir machen zwar auch gern mal Radwandern, aber nur in den "richtigen" Bergen, nicht im Pfälzerwald. Die Auffahrten sind also schon einigermaßen optimiert.
Wenn man auf die Wanderer hört, dann müsste man öfter mal 40% mit Treppen hochfahren, und Pisten wieder runter schieben. Die können sich das oft einfach nicht vorstellen, was geht und was nicht. Wir sind in den Pyrenäen mal einen kompletten Tag lang gelaufen, weil wir auf einen Skitourengeher gehört haben (dass er es nur mit 2m Schnee drauf kannte, hat er uns natürlich erst hinterher erzählt).
Aber einmal muss man halt auch jeden Weg verkehrt rum gemacht haben, das gehört dazu. Haben wir auch schon alles hinter uns 

@ Laufen
ich würde sagen: ab dann, wenn's für dich Sport war


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. November 2013)

So, ich bin fertig... aber wie 
Nach dem Büro noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen erwischt, die Schlechtwetterfront sah man schon, und noch ne nette kleine Runde gedreht, trockenen Fußes, vom Matsch abgesehen. Zum ersten Mal die Lupine diesen Herbst gebraucht. Und ich dachte mir schon, dass das im Odenwald nichts mehr mit trockenen Füßen wird.
Dann sofort ab ins Studio, Sauna (wollte ja nicht mehr spinnen)... Aber dann hab ich mich nicht getraut abzusagen, weil es eine Warteliste gab... also bin ich schön brav auf mein Spinningrad gesessen... und dann gabs auch noch den sadistischsten Vorspinner des Clubs... 
Jetzt sitze ich auf dem Sofa, ein Weißbier bei mir, und ich mach´ heute NIX mehr. Immerhin, der Abstand auf Scylla wird kürzer... 
Chrige: Wenn ich im Studio zwei verschiedene Kurse mache, z.Bsp. Step und dann noch BBP oder Pilates, dann trage ich auch 2 + 2 Punkte ein, jeder Kurs geht ja 60 Min. 
Mausoline - ich seh es wie Scylla: Wenns für Dich nen sportlichen Wert hat, dann trag es mit Alternativpunkten ein.
Und niemals Einheimische nach dem Weg(Beschaffenheit) fragen... geht meist schief!

Fühl mich grade irgendwie gut


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2013)

Mich hats voll erwischt, von draußen reingekommen und mit einem Mal Halsschmerzen, laufende Nase usw....na ja hab ja das ganze letzte Jahr gut durchgehalten, muss jetzt wohl so sein 

dann sammelt mal schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (5. November 2013)

Gute Besserung Mausoline! Bei uns liegt das halbe Büro flach. Zurück vom Unihockey. Hat wiedereinmal Spass gemacht. Punkte werden morgen eingetragen.


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

gute Besserung!

Da geht grad eine eklige Art von Erkältung um. Ich hab's schon hinter mir und hab's auch brav meinem Mann weitergereicht.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. November 2013)

Oje, Mausoline, gute Besserung *Temporüberschieb*. Mein Mitleid hast Du. Ich bin mittlerweile schon halb neurotisch vor Erkältungsangst. So saß ich gestern nach dem Sport mit Wollmütze (!) vor dem Fernseher (kein Spaß, ehrlich!) und laufe nur noch mit Schal rum. Trinke Ingwertee in Massen...


----------



## Mausoline (6. November 2013)

Danke  
Hals und Nase hab ich grad gut im Griff, hab alle entsprechenden Homöopathika eingeworfen, pack mich auch warm ein und trink viel Cystustee. Zusätzlich nen Mundschutz wegen Schatzi und geschlafen hab ich im Kinderzimmer 
Das wird wieder, nur sporteln hat sich wohl erledigt für die nächsten Tage


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

Auf ein Neues... bald ist Feierabend und es regnet schon wieder 
Ich werd noch depressiv (Warum benutze ich eigentlich Futur? Präsens wäre zutreffender!)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues... bald ist Feierabend und es regnet schon wieder
> Ich werd noch depressiv (Warum benutze ich eigentlich Futur? Präsens wäre zutreffender!)


 
Piiiiieeeenz - aber 10 Punkte im Regen... 

Bin heute Abend im strömenden Regen ins Studio rein - und raus bei 12 Grad und Föhn. Das lässt hoffen... 

Mausoline - Deine Zeit kommt auch noch... kurier Dich gut aus! Der Winter lässt ja noch auf sich warten.

Hey Pfadfinderin, Deine ersten Punkte im Team!

Winke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Das war´s aber für die Woche dann auch   Abende jeweils schon verplant. Vielleicht geh ich wenigstens jetzt in der Mittagspause mal bißl Gassi.
> 
> @ Scylla: Boah, wie du dich bei Regen abends motivieren kannst, alle Achtung! Derweil ist´s doch vor dem Kamin mit was Süßem und Tee so gemütlich
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ich es ja nächste Woche mal 2x ins Studio, irgendwas ist leider immer.


----------



## Chrige (8. November 2013)

Gestern Abend endlich wiedermal mit unserem Biketreff mitgefahren. Das Wetter war perfekt. Sternenklarer Himmel und dank Föhn 10 - 15°C. Die Tour mag ich im Normalfall nicht so. Zuerst geht es einigermassen flach ca. 15km an den Hügel ran. Meist bin ich aber schon ziemlich ausgepowert, wenn der Aufstieg beginnt, da die Jungs in der Ebene ein ziemliches Tempo anziehen. Der Aufstieg ist dann so steil, dass ich ihn noch nie durchfahren konnte. 
Gestern war dann die Anfahrt nicht so schlimm, da wir auch einige Freerider dabei hatten, die das horrende Tempo des Guides nicht mitmachen konnte und ich mich zu Beginn der Tour als Schlusslicht zur Verfügung gestellt hatte . Der Aufstieg war hart wie immer. Zudem war für alle Schluss mit lustig als der Aufstieg in einen Wiesentrail einbog. Der Trail war so nass, dass die Räder nur noch durchrutschten. So war halt wiedereinmal schieben für ein paar 100m angesagt.
Oben angekommen, konnten wir die Aussicht auf das Lichtermeer und rauf in den Sternenhimmel geniessen. Wir wurden sogar mit Sternschnuppen belohnt. 
Bevor es richtig runter ging, meckerte ich schon, dass der Aufstieg sich für diese Abfahrt eigentlich nicht lohnt. War aber zu früh gemeckert. Die Freerider entführten mich und zwei andere unserer Gruppe auf einen für mich neuen Trail. Der hatte so richtig alles drin (Wurzeln, Steine, steile Stellen, flowige Teile, 30cm breite Brücke , Baum zum drüberklettern...). Der Trail war schlicht grandios, einfach leider etwas zu kurz.
Auf dem Rückweg verlor einer noch eine Schraube des Hinterbaus, die wir mit 3 Kabelbindern zu ersetzen versuchten. So wurde die Rückfahrt richtig gemütlich, da er keine Schwelle mehr nehmen konnte.
Alles in allem war's ein super Abend.
Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. November 2013)

Chrige - klingt gut!


----------



## scylla (8. November 2013)

Breaking News aus dem Odenwald:

es regnet 


Das hättet ihr jetzt nicht gedacht, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. November 2013)

Du wohnst am falschen Ort. Trocken hier... Aber trotzdem nur schnell meine Schulterkräftigungsübungen gemacht, da ich jetzt mit meinen zwei besten Freundinnen essen gehe.
Wenigstens wird meine Physio Freude am WP haben, da ich jetzt etwas motivierter bin die Kraftübungen regelmässig zu machen.
Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

Neuigkeiten aus dem Odenwald:

es regnet

 immer noch?
 schon wieder?
 ständig?
 ununterbrochen?



Chrige, du hast recht! Wir wohnen eindeutig am falschen Ort!
Ich frag mich grad, wann wir anfangen sollten, eine Arche zu bauen. Lang kann's nicht mehr dauern, bis wir hier weggeschwemmt werden.


----------



## Bettina (10. November 2013)

Wieso eine Arche, wäre ein Tretboot nicht angebrachter? Das bringt wenigstens WP Punkte.


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2013)

Hey Ladys, bin gestartet 

war zwar nur ne kleine Runde, aber der Test nach dieser kranken Woche war sehr positiv und scheee wars 

Ach ja, bei uns regnets  da ich aber hier im Papierkram schier ersticke, ists halb so schlimm..........

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2013)

@Mausoline: Schön, dass du wieder gesund bist!

Heut Früh war´s bei uns total sonnig (Föhn?), dann bin ich mal zum Bäcker geradelt. Dort standen die Leute echt zur Türe raus an, da hatte ich schon Befürchtung, dass ich nicht mehr trocken heim komme, kam ganz schön schwarz von Westen! Da mag die eine oder andere denken: Hey, das soll sportlich sein? Am Sonntag ist der nächste offene Bäcker 6km weit weg und es stehen heimzu 100 giftige Höhenmeter dazwischen. Dann im Studio noch ne Runde Spinning, bevor ich mir mit Kaffee und Kuchen den bauch vollgeschlagen habe.
Die Berge sind schon wieder ganz schön weiß! Trotzdem war die Fernsicht nicht übel, man konnte den Großvenediger schon wieder rausspitzen sehen.


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2013)

Bei uns wars richtig  mistig, oberhalb 600m Schnee. Da sind wir gegen abend kurz in die Kletterhalle gefahren und haben mal 2 Pünktchen raufgedrückt.

So und jetzt jag ich euch


----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

Hey Mausoline, schÃ¶n, dass du wieder gesund bist 
Dann wÃ¼nsch ich mal frohe Jagdâ¦ oder eher Weidmanns Heil? Egal, solange es keine Toten gibt


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2013)

So, die Punkte vom Wochenende sind nun auch eingetragen. Am Freitag gab es nur zwei Punkte für mein Schulter-Kraft-Training.
Am Samstag war dann eine Tour mit der IG Mountainbike Zug. Die IG Mountainbike Zug wurde vor ca. zwei Jahren gegründet, da auch in unserem Kanton Stimmen laut wurden, die biken auf gewissen Wegen verbieten wollten.
"Herbsstour für Jermann (Frau). Wir fahren auf unseren Hausberg hoch, essen dort etwas und nehmen einen Trail runter" hiess es in der Beschreibung. Da unser Hausberg jeweils für mein Feierabend Biken hinhalten muss und die Tour für Jedermann ausgeschrieben war, machte ich mich auf eine gemütliche Tour gefasst. Na ja, spätestens als ich beim Besammlungsort in die Runde schaute, ahnte ich böses. Ich war die einzige Frau und die, die ich kannten waren alles top Biker (und bei den anderen stellte sich später heraus, dass sie entweder Sportlehrer oder Downhillracer sind). Wir fuhren dann mal direkt den schnellsten und steilsten Weg den Berg hoch. Dort wollten wir eigentlich zum Kaffee einkehren, leider hatten aber alle Bergrestaurants schon Winterpause. Also hiess es durchfahren. Den Trail, der dann runter ausgewählt wurde, kannte ich nur vom Hören-Sagen. Ich hatte mich noch nie rangetraut, da ich wusste, dass er wohl einer der schwierigsten in unserer Umgebung war. Prinzipiell wäre er genau meine Herausforderung gewesen. Da es aber vom anhaltenden Regen in der Nacht durchnässt war, schlammig, voller Wurzeln, Steine, Bäume im Weg und abartig steil war, musste ich leider doch einiges schieben. Ich nahm mir aber vor, ihn bei trockenen Verhältnissen wiedereinmal zu probieren. Die meisten der anderen sah ich schon bald nicht mehr, da sie (einer sogar mit Hardtail) einfach im Wald verschwanden. Unten angekommen machten wir uns dann zur Pizzeria auf, da unsere Magen inzwischen knurrten. Die Sonne kam raus,wir konnten auf der Terasse unsere Pizza geniessen und danach die letzten Trails nach Hause nehmen. Alles in allem ein wunderschöner Tag in netter Gesellschaft.
Gestern war dann an Outdoor-Sport nicht zu denken. Zuerst Sturm mit Regen und später Schnee, so dass ich das erste mal diesen Herbst mein Auto von Schnee befreien musste. Na ja, ich hätte so ode so keine Zeit gehabt, da Familienbesuch, Konzert und Probe anstanden.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen gute Woche.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2013)

Hattest du nicht irgendwas von einer "Spazierfahrt" erzählt 

Euer Hausberg scheint ja so einige Überraschungen zu bieten, du erzählst öfters was von einem neuen Trail. Spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. November 2013)

Gestern spontan frei genommen und in der Südschweiz zusammen mit Fantasmina Punkte gesammelt. Na ja, die Punkte sollten eigentlich doppelt oder dreifach zählen, da Bikes die Trails hochschleppen definitiv anstrengender ist als hochradeln.
Der Tag begann toll. Kaum im Tessin losgefahren, mussten wir schon bald Jacke, Ärmlinge, Beinlinge ausziehen, da es einfach zu warm war. Es tat wiedermal richtig gut, mit kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt zu biken. In einem Dorf beim Aufstieg, nahmen wir kurz den falschen Weg ein. Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigte uns, dass dies eine Abkürzung gewesen wäre. Da wir aber nicht sicher waren, ob der Weg fahrbar war, kehrten wir um und begaben uns auf den Track (dies sollten wir noch bitterbös bereuen). Der Track führte uns auf und ab (vor allem auf ) durch Tessiner Dörfchen. Im letzen Dorf schaute ich auf den Höhenmesser und musste feststellen, dass erst 575hm von den geplanten 1200 absolviert waren. 
Die restlichen Höhenmeter wurden dann auf einem Trail absolviert. Nach einiger Zeit Schieberei kam uns das ganze etwas komisch vor und wir schauten etwas genauer auf die Karte. Oh je, wir hatten den Weg komplett verpasst. Eine Möglichkeit war wieder runter auf der anderen Seite zum Dorf rauf und den richtigen Trail nehmen. Die Zeit lief uns aber davon und wir waren uns nicht sicher, wieviel des anderen Trails fahrbar war. Also entschieden wir uns, weiter hochzuschieben und dann eine Traverse zu nehmen, die aber auf der Singletrail Karte als sehr schwierig eingestuft war. Einen Teil der Traverse konnten wir dann fahren und dann ging die Kletterei mit Stahlseilen im Felsen los . Ach waren wir froh, als wir komplett ausgepumpt auf eine Strasse kamen, die zwar auch noch 150hm hochging aber wenigstens fahrend. Oben angekommen war die Aussicht atemberaubend. Nach einem kurzen Rast machten wir uns auf die Abfahrt, die laut Beschreibung toll sein soll. Spitzkehren, verblockt... alles schien zu stimmen. Na ja, schlussendlich war der grösste Teil ein alter Saumpfad den man locker durchrollen konnte. Die einzige Herausforderung war Fantasminas Platten.
Im Dorf unten angekommen, nahmen wir die Kirchentreppen noch unter die Räder, um wenigstens ein bisschen technisch zu fahren.
Alles in allem aber ein schöner, lustiger Tag mit Fantasmina bei tollem Wetter mit kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt. Und zudem gab es zusammen mit meiner Strecke von zuhause zum Bahnhof und zurück nochmals 22 Punkte auf unser Konto.
Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Tag.

Chrige


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

hört sich super an, Chrige! 
Mitte November kurzärmlig fahren ein Traum


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. November 2013)

Klingt toll, hier gestern 4 Grad und Nieselregen  Da kommen dann höchstens 2 statt 20 Punkte zusammen.


----------



## Chrige (14. November 2013)

Noch ein paar Fotos:

Dorf während dem Aufstieg:











Sieht eigentlich fahrbar aus (war's aber für uns nicht):





Fahrbarer Teil der Traverse:





Aussicht vom Gipfel (leider etwas dunstig):


----------



## Fantasmina (14. November 2013)

Super Tourenbschrieb von Chrige! Genauso wars (kleinlaut). Tipp an alle die sich mit mir auf eine Tour wagen: fragt vorher an, ob ich sie schon mal gefahren bin.
Chrige hat aber nicht mit der Wimper gezuckt und die Gute Laune beibehalten, das nennt sich Abenteuergeist und Kameradschaft.



Hier noch ein Foto von der Abfahrt


----------



## Fantasmina (14. November 2013)

und noch zwei Bilder
Aufstieg



Monte = Berg

...und die Aussicht gephotoshopt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. November 2013)

Eigentlich wäre ja heute mein wöchentlicher Nightride auf dem Programm gestanden. War auch genug früh zuhause und das Wetter war auch ok. Der gestrige Tag steckt aber noch in meinen Knochen und ein Hauch einer Erkältung macht sich bemerkbar. Also mit Ingwertee und Kuscheldecke mich aufs Sofa gefläzt und ferngesehen. Morgen werde ich wiedrr Punkte beisteuern.
Gruss, Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Also mit *Ingwertee* und Kuscheldecke mich aufs Sofa gefläzt und ferngesehen.
> Gruss, Chrige


 
Das hätte ich gestern besser auch gemacht. Ingwertee statt Rotwein zu trinken... ich habe soooo Kopfweeh


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich fahrbar aus (war's aber für uns nicht):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habt ihr auch alle das Gefühl, dass das Radl viiieeel schwerer läuft, wenn´s kalt ist?


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2013)

@Chrige &Fantasmina
Ihr hattets gut...hier ists a...kalt, morgen früh sind es bestimmt negative Grads und bei mir steht ne 80km+??? Tour auf dem Plan. Ich hoffe, die Sonne schafft es durch den Bodennebel


----------



## Chrige (19. November 2013)

Tja, jetzt hat's mich erwischt. Halsschmerzen, Husten und allgemeines Unwohlsein. Keine Punkte von meiner Seite für die nächsten Tage wohl.

Update von der Schulterfront (falls ihr euch erinnern könnt, dass ich inzwischen 1 1/2 Jahre dran rumlaboriere): Der Arzt gestern war am Ende seines Lateins. Nächste Woche also MRI, um zu schauen, ob wirklich nichts kaputt ist, obwohl der Sportarzt sich nicht vorstellen kann, was kaputt sein soll. Tja, we will see...


----------



## Mausoline (19. November 2013)

*GUTE BESSERUNG*

Zwiebeltee o. Sud, dicke Wollsocken und mitm dicken Teppich einmummeln. Sonst kann ich nur Homöopathie und Cycstustee empfehlen......
das ist aber auch ein .....furchtbares Wetter   hoffentlich ist bald Weihnachten, dass es bald wieder heller wird


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. November 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Ne Erkältung braucht echt kein Schwein


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

gute Besserung, Chrige!


----------



## Chrige (21. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für alle eure Wünsche. Bei uns schneit es jetzt heftig und ich hätte richtig Lust auf einen Snowride mit der Bikegruppe heute. Leider zwingt mich meine starke Erkältung zuhause zu bleiben. Nur einen kurzen Gang zur Apotheke werde ich mir genehmigen...


----------



## Fantasmina (22. November 2013)

Gute Besserung an Chrige! Hoffe das Bike muss nicht mehr lange auf dich warten!
Auch bei uns ist der Schnee angekommen und im Moment regnet es... kalt, nass, brrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. November 2013)

Bevor wir wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, piens ich hier mal ne Runde...

Es ist sooo tolles Wetter heute , ich habe keine Termine und könnte am Nachmittag frei machen und radeln... aber ich hab ja am grauen  Sonntag bei Nieselregen durch das blöde Schlammloch fahren müssen... mein Mut war größer als die Fahrtechnik... und jetzt hocke ich hier und kann nicht biken, weil alle Bänder und Muskeln irgendwie blau, gezerrt, geprellt und was weiß ich sind  Es ist so uhuhuhunngerecht


----------



## Chrige (27. November 2013)

Ich fühle mit dir... Bei uns auch tolles Wetter und da ich heute von zuhause aus arbeite, könnte ich auch früher fertig machen und noch etwas aufs Bike. Aber meine Erkältung lässt es nicht zu... 
Sogar der Radiologe, der heute Mittag ein MRI meiner Schulter machte, wollte noch ein Bild der Lunge haben, da die anscheinend im ersten Moment etwas auffällig ausschaute. Na ja, er meinte dann, es sei alles in Ordnung. Also nimm ich mal an, dass er da dann nichts spezielles sah.

Dir gute Besserung! Ach ja bei uns ist übrigens fürs Wochenende schon wieder schlechtes Wetter angesagt. Somit wird dann wohl auch nichts mit Biken.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. November 2013)

Chrige, und was kam raus beim MRT? Da auch alles ok?
Auch bei uns ist pünktlich zum Freitag wieder schlechtes Wetter vorher gesagt.  Na da können wir dann in Ruhe alle Blessuren pflegen.


----------



## Chrige (27. November 2013)

Vom MRI habe ich noch keinen Bescheid. Das schickt er wohl an meinen Sportarzt weiter, welcher mich zum MRI geschickt hatte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Dezember 2013)

Boah, was war das heute saukalt, trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein! Wir sind nur eine kleine Asfaltrunde gefahren und waren trotzdem total abgefroren, als wir wieder daheim waren. So der 100%ige Spaß ist das irgendwie nicht. Und man muss richtig aufpassen, im Schatten ist alles Stein und Bein gefroren mit ganz netten Eisplatten. 
Und jetzt geht´s bei uns im Dorf zum Christkindlmarkt, da roch es vorhin beim Vorbeifahren schon so gut


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja, frisch war es heute, der Wind macht´s. Glühwein ist da im Anschluss prima, den hat man sich dann verdient.

Der Schneckenstall hat ungeplanten Zuwachs bekommen :


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, frisch war es heute, der Wind macht´s. Glühwein ist da im Anschluss prima, den hat man sich dann verdient.
> 
> Der Schneckenstall hat ungeplanten Zuwachs bekommen :




oh, ein Rennrad 

Viel Spaß mit dem Neuzuwachs!

Temperaturmäßig geht's grad in Mitteldeutschland, soll aber jetzt wieder kälter werden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Dezember 2013)

Scylla schrieb:
			
		

> oh, ein Rennrad


 
Yep  !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß damit! Da fällt mir ein, ich müsste mich mal um neue Reifen kümmern... Fiel mir grad ein, als ich die großen Laufräder gesehen habe, gibt schon oft ANgebote, die es für 26" gar nicht mehr gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Dezember 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, was war das heute saukalt, trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein! Wir sind nur eine kleine Asfaltrunde gefahren und waren trotzdem total abgefroren, als wir wieder daheim waren. So der 100%ige Spaß ist das irgendwie nicht. Und man muss richtig aufpassen, im Schatten ist alles Stein und Bein gefroren mit ganz netten Eisplatten.


 
Ich vermeide Asphaltrunden bei Kälte, weil man durch den Fahrtwind und die doch wesentlich schnellere Fahrt viel mehr auskühlt. Im Wald ist man langsamer, windgeschützter, und mehr Spaß macht´s auch noch (wenn man´s kann ) 
Mein Daumen macht immer noch aua, ganz doof beim Schalten.

Heute wieder tolles Wetter , aber wir müssen ja wohl arbeiten...

Scylla, wenn meine Fahrtechnik besser wäre hätte mir so ein kleines Dickes auch gut gefallen (mein Mann hat mir den da  gezeigt) - jetzt ist es halt was "dem Alter und Fahrtechnik" angepasstes geworden. 

Da fällt mir was ein: Mausoline - was ist denn mit unserem Ü50 AX??


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns im Wald ist es völlig vereist und ohne Teer geht´s nicht, d.h. man kann auch nicht mit Spikes fahren. Das Problem ist eher, dass es halt immer in schnellem Wechsel rauf und runter geht und man raufzu schwitzt und dann runter auskühlt. Auf den Isartrails war das früher eigentlich auch kein Problem.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bei uns im Wald ist es völlig vereist und ohne Teer geht´s nicht, d.h. man kann auch nicht mit Spikes fahren.



Ein wenig Asphalt ist jetzt auch nicht soo das Problem für Spikereifen. Klar macht man sie damit eher kaputt, aber das geht nicht innerhalb von Tagen.
Wir hatten früher gute 15km Anfahrt und dann auch wieder Rückfahrt auf Asphalt zum Tourentreffpunkt. Die haben wir, wenn's im Wald eisig war, auch einfach auf Spikereifen zurückgelegt. Meine Spikes sind jetzt fast 4 Jahre alt und so langsam kaputt, nachdem sie ihr Geld sowieso schon gut verdient haben.

Also keine Ausreden 

Ich meide Asphaltstrecken bei Kälte auch so gut es geht. Man ist einfach schneller unterwegs als auf Trails, und auch eher dem Wind ausgesetzt.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2013)

Mich hats nochmal richtig reingehauen, so ne Erkältung hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehabt.
Kein Globuli hat mehr geholfen, dann hab ich nachts ne geschnittene Zwiebel nebens Bett gestellt und seither hab ich ne offene Nase. Dann noch Zwiebelsaft löffelweise, Ingwer und Zystustee abwechselnd und ganz wichtig ein Natronbad zum Entgiften, ach ja Schüssler Salz Nr.4 für die Schleimhäute. 
So mach ichs in Zukunft jetzt immer falls ich je mal wieder  ne Erkältung kriegen sollte.

 @Lahmschnecke - hab leider noch keine Zeit für den Fred "Ü50 AX" gehabt - kommt aber
und versuch mal Heilerdeumschläge


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Dezember 2013)

Mausoline - gute gute Besserung! Deine Erkältungstipps habe ich gleich an meinen Mann weitergeleitet, er hängt grade auch in den Seilen und steht auf Zwiebeln und Globuli. Ich bin da berufsbedingt eher der harte-Hämmer-Einwerfer, was aber nicht wirklich die bessere Lösung ist.

Das mit den Umschlägen hat mir grade ein Kollege empfohlen - ich schmier halt - was wohl - Voltaren.

Und was ist ein Natron (=Salz?)Bad? Klingt gefährlich...

GUte BEsserung an alle Schniefnasen!


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

gute Besserung an alle Triefnasen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2013)

DANKE!



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ......Und was ist ein Natron (=Salz?)Bad? Klingt gefährlich......



Natron = Natriumhydrogencarbonat oder Backpulver ohne jegliche Zusatzstoffe

http://www.wundermittel-natron.info/

sehr interessantes und vielseitig einsetzbares Hausmittel - 
ich nehms zum Ameisen verjagen, Backofen reinigen, 1 Teel. in Glas heißes Wasser bei Kopfschmerzen....

Gute Besserung uns allen


----------



## Chrige (2. Dezember 2013)

Und was ratst du mir? So eine Erkältung hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Kämpfe seit bald drei Wochen. Eigentlich geht es mir wieder ziemlich gut. Noch etwas Husten. Allerdings kriege ich bei der leichtesten Anstrengung wieder erhöhte Temperatur. Somit ist es mit Sport im Moment nicht weithergeholt. Ingwer, Zitronentee, Honig und ganz viele andere Sachen probiert.
Hier ist es auch sehr rutschig. Im Moment ist es auf den Strassen ziemlich gefährlich, da auch die Autos rumrutschen.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2013)

ich wär froh, wenn ich mal wieder Fieber bekommen würde 

Natron wär für dich bestimmt auch gut, z.B. Entgiftungsbad bei Erkältung oder Zwiebeltee/sud gegen Husten.
Gegen Husten hilft mir seit längerer Zeit Bryonia D12

und wenn ich morgen wieder arbeiten geh, dann nehm ich ein Handtuch mit und häng es feucht auf, überall ist die Luft zu trocken, das kann sonst nix werden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher gute 15km Anfahrt und dann auch wieder Rückfahrt auf Asphalt zum Tourentreffpunkt. Die haben wir, wenn's im Wald eisig war, auch einfach auf Spikereifen zurückgelegt. Meine Spikes sind jetzt fast 4 Jahre alt und so langsam kaputt, nachdem sie ihr Geld sowieso schon gut verdient haben.
> 
> Also keine Ausreden
> 
> .



Selbst wenn ich 15km anfahre, hab ich keinen Trail, nur Forstweg und dafür brauch ich keine 15km Asfalt mit Spikes. Da bleib ich lieber gleich auf Teer und spar mir das mit den anderen Reifen. Mir ist das einfach auch zu kalt, da brauch ich keine Ausrede. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus.  Winter ist halt nicht meine Jahreszeit. Ich freu mich jetzt auf Februar, da geht´s zum Tauchen in heiße Gefilde  

Allen Kranken gute Besserung!


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt auf Februar, da geht´s zum Tauchen in heiße Gefilde



Na das ist doch auch mal was, so ein Ziel macht den Winter doch gleich erträglicher!
Momentan sind's wohl nur wir beiden, die ohne "aua" und "schnief" das Teamfähnchen hochhalten können. Bei uns soll's ab heute Abend auch mal wieder richtig eklig werden, so mit Schneeregen auf gefrorenen Boden. Hoffentlich ist bis dahin gut gesalzen, damit ich's nach der Arbeit überhaupt (vierrädrig und motorisiert) nach Hause schaffe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich will´s nicht verschreien, aber mit Erkältungen hab ich eher selten zu tun. Meist direkt vor dem Oster-Bike-Urlaub   War aber auch schon länger nicht mehr. Bin durch die Reiterei in früheren Jahren ganz gut abgehärtet....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Dezember 2013)

Mausoline und Chrige, ich hoffe Ihr seid auf dem Weg der Besserung und es geht Euch ansonsten gut.

Ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab: Morgen ist Nikolausmarkt bei uns, das ist so was wie ein "Dorfgemeinschaftsbesäufnis"... nee, ist ganz nett, alles trifft sich am Vorabend von Nikolaus auf unserem kleinen aber feinen Weihnachtsmarkt, der nur 3 Tage dauert. Freitag Mittag fahren wir in die Schweiz (!) in der Hoffnung auf etwas Sonne und Schnee und Skifahren. Ich freu mich!

 

Ach ja... Spinning hat heute voll Laune gemacht!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß in der Schwyz 

Bin zwar noch ein Schleimi, aber Klettern ging schon ganz gut heut.....und am Wochenende ne Langlauftour  mal sehn was wirklich für ein Wetter kommt.


----------



## Chrige (5. Dezember 2013)

Wo fährst du dann hin in die Schweiz? Meine Erkältung scheint endgültig Geschichte zu sein. Im Normalfall kriege ich auch kaum Erkältungen. Aber dieses Jahr scheint etwas im Umlauf zu sein. Einige meiner Freunde hatten sie. Bei den meisten dauerte es 3 Wochen. Gestern waren es bei mir jetzt auch 3 Wochen und nun scheint es auch besser zu sein. Heute versuche ich es nun wieder mit Sport. Zunächst Indoor, da ich mich bei Minustemperaturen noch nicht wirklich belasten möchte. Wünsche euch allen einen tollen Rest der Woche und einen schönen Nikolaustag morgen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Dezember 2013)

Es geht nach Scuol ins Engadin   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (9. Dezember 2013)

Apropos Engadin: Hier noch ein kleiner Youtube Film von unserem Bikeurlaub im Engadin (ach ja, die die be 1:50 in Gebüsch liegt bin ich ). Man sieht zwar nicht soooo viel von meinen Bikekünsten aber es gibt einen schönen Eindruck von unserem Urlaub.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T1a2m9JORE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2013)

na toll, die Gema hat was dagegen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Dezember 2013)

Kann das Filmchen auch nicht schauen, bin im Büro. Ich probiers heute Abend mal. Ihr ward glaube ich in Alta Rezia, Pontresina, gell?

Hab meine Skipünktchen eingetragen und pflege grade meine Oberschenkel


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2013)

> Wer endlich wieder bei YouTube Musikvideos sehen möchte,
> oder trotz  Unternehmens-Webfilter Seiten wie Facebook oder Twitter,
> kann sich  einfach das kleine Stealthy-Addon im Firefox installieren.


*Stealthy :: Add-ons für Firefox*

Damit klappt's
 (PS: **** GEMA)


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2013)

so, am eigenen Rechner geht's 
Das Hotel und die Strecken kenn ich ja sogar 
War da mal ein Wochenende mit der Girlsridetoo-Truppe. Nobel, nobel


----------



## Mausoline (9. Dezember 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ......Hab meine Skipünktchen eingetragen und pflege grade meine Oberschenkel



Wie wars???? Hatte es genug Schnee???
Ich muß nur noch 4 mal schlafen 


und Danke 4mate


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Dezember 2013)

Es war sooo schön und sooooo leer! Toll!
Schnee ab 2.000 m, es waren nur 3 Pisten/Lifte geöffnet. Uns hat es für ein WE gereicht. Kein Vergleich mit dem Trubel in den Gletschergebieten. Talabfahrt war natürlich nicht möglich, aber ab Bergstation Gondel waren die Bedingungen gut; die Schweizer können halt ihre Pisten pflegen!

mausoline - Dir auch viel Spaß! komm wieder heil zurück!

Bin ab morgen in Berlin - Weihnachts-shopping etc.


----------



## Chrige (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ab morgen Urlaub. Da das Wetter hier prächtig ist, werde ich wohl auch einige Zeit auf der Piste verbringen. Der Schnee schwindet zwar langsam. Aber um ein paar Stunden pro Tag die Piste unsicher zu machen, wird es wohl noch reichen. Und sonst habe ich ja noch zwei Bikes, die auch bewegt werden wollen.
Liebe Grüsse aus der sonnigen Schweiz


----------



## Chrige (12. Dezember 2013)

Heute endlich wieder auf dem Bike! War ziemlich anstrengend nach 4 Wochen Bikepause. Hat aber gut getan. Da die Bremsbeläge am 29er AM sich nicht von alleine wechseln, nahm ich das "alte" Racefully. Hat auch wieder einmal Spass gemacht, mit meinem Federgewicht rumzukurven.
Wenn ich morgen mag, werde ich mal mit dem Bike der Sonne über dem Nebel einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2013)

Heute war ich auch ne Runde radeln, auch wenn´s von der Haustüre weg fahrtechnisch eher uninteressant ist. Gestartet bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit Blick auf die Berge. Unterwegs sind wir dann auf einen Christkindlmarkt bei einer Wallfahrtskirche gestoßen, da mussten wir unbedingt einen kurzen Glühweinstop einlegen.   Die Pause hat sich allerdings gerächt (wie so oft), denn plötzlich kam von Westen eine steife Brise, die dann auch Regen mitgebracht hat. So mussten wir noch 1/4 std. im Nieselregen heimfahren, was dann eher unangenehm war. Alles in Allem aber doch ein netter Nachmittag!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte ein superschönes Skiwochenende in Lech 

Sektle trinken, Strolzen, Sonne, guter Schnee, tolle Pisten, supertolle Menschen, viel viel Spaß und auch Anstrengung, Theorie, richtig guter Ausbilder, gutes Essen, wenig Schlaf, Gulaschsuppe, Glühmost und Infos aus erster Hand bei der Eröffnung der Verbindung Lech-Warth, Apres-Ski Hüttengaudi mit anschließender Nachtabfahrt im Neuschnee.
Perfekt 

das schlechteste war der Leihski


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2013)

Was war das denn für eine Ausbildung, die du gemacht hast? Führst du Skitouren?
Bei den Temperaturen hab ich gleich gar keine Lust auf Skifahren, noch weniger als bei Schnee
Aber auf einen Berg würd ich schon mal gern wieder, zur Not auch zu Fuß. Aber ich fürchte, das muss bis nächstes Jahr warten. Ist ja nimmer lang hin...

Diese Woche werden´s bei mir nicht viele Pünktchen, da ich am Donnerstag anstatt zum Sport zum Zahnarzt muss. Dafür geh ich danach zum Trost schön Essen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Dezember 2013)

Mausoline - klingt gut! Schön, dass Du so viel Spaß hattest, es sei Dir gegönnt.
Als Warth-Schröcken - Fan bin ich nicht so froh über die Verbindung... Finde eh, dass es viel zu viele Lifte gibt, die Beschallung auf den Pisten ätzend ist, und dieses Immer-mehr-immer-größer dem Alpenraum nicht gut tut. Bin auch Skifahrer, aber was da abgeht, auch in kleineren Gebieten, ist teilweise echt übel. Aber das soll Deinen Spaß nicht mindern, und ich gehe ja Anfang Januar auch wieder ne Woche nach Ftan. Hat jetzt grade raus müssen.
So, ich klappe demnächst meinen Schreibtisch hoch und habe dann frei bis 2.1. Pünktlich zum Urlaub hat sich die Sonne der letzten Tage wieder verzogen, heute ist alles grau in grau.

Allen ein schönes WE!! (hab mich an dieses neue Design noch nicht gewöhnt...)


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .........(hab mich an dieses neue Design noch nicht gewöhnt...)



Ich finds furchtbar, total unübersichtlich, bin die ganze Zeit am suchen...das ist für den Nutzer keine Verbesserung 

Hab noch was aufm Handy gefunden, von  Samstag morgen vom Balkon aus





Die Verbindung Schröcken-Lech war schon Mitte der 70er geplant, ausgeführt wurde sie jetzt von den Lechern und im Moment siehts so aus, dass der Lecher Skipass für die Verbindung uneingeschränkt gültig ist, jedoch die Schröckener 32 € für den Tagespaß aufzahlen! müssen. Bisher wird die Verbindung aber schon rege genützt, vermutlich auch aus Neugier. Ich fands ganz interessant, das letzte Mal war ich als Jugendliche dort.

@Pfadfinderin 
Ich bin DSV-Übungsleiter Ski alpin, bzw. Trainer-C, und bin jährlich vom Schwäbischen Skiverband aus auf Fortbildung in Lech, inzwischen aber mehr aus persönlichem Interesse, da wir eine bunt gemischte Gruppe aus Süddeutschland sind, die sich teilweise seit zig Jahren kennt und mordsmäßig viel Spaß miteinander hat.
Skitourenführer bin ich leider nicht, mach ich aber supergern, komm nur selten dazu, außerdem hab ich wahnsinnig Angst vor Lawinen.

Ich hab jetzt auch frei   am 7. gehts wieder los....und mir ists ......egal was für ein Wetter ist, jetzt ist Entspannung, lümmel lümmel angesagt.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Chrige (20. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche euch allen einen tollen Urlaub. Ich habe heute meinen ersten auf-dem-Sofa-lümmel-Tag in meinem Urlaub eingezogen. Morgen soll das Wetter aber besser sein, so dass es wieder ab auf die Skipiste geht. Am 25. fahre ich dann mit meinem Schatz für 6 Tage nach Österreich, wo wir uns aber wohl nicht zu stark sportlich beschäftigen werden, sondern einfach die Zweisamkeit geniessen. Danach habe ich noch bis zum 5. Januar Urlaub. Könnte mich glatt daran gewöhnen.
Liebe Grüsse aus der nassen Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Dezember 2013)

Mich hat seit gestern nun auch eine Erkältung erwischt. Ich krieg echt selten eine, aber wenn, dann meisten an Weihnachten. Da ich aber eh ein Weihnachstmuffel bin und auch keinen Urlaub habe, ist es halb so schlimm. Besser, als im Urlaub.
Euch schöne Weihnachten und erholt euch gut!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer der übliche Weihnachtsstress bei mir, aber jetzt kann ich endlich ein bißle lümmeln.
Vielleicht krieg ich dann endlich auch die Erkältung voll weg, der Husten war zeimlich schnell vorbei, nur die Knochen, da hängts noch gewaltig drin, bleibt das Bike halt noch ne Weile stehn.

Euch noch schöne (Rest)Weihnachten, Urlaub und Pfadfinderin noch gute Besserung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dir auch eine gute Besserung! Mir geht´s schon wieder ganz gut, war heute zum 1. Mal wieder im Fitness-Studio. Zwar noch etwas verhalten, aber ging schon... 
Euch allen noch schöne Restfeiertage, 1x arbeiten, dann ist schon wieder Wochenende


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Dezember 2013)

*Allen meinen Teamkolleginnen und allen Mitlesern bei uns im wilden Süden wünsche ich einen guten Start ins neue Jahr, Gesundheit und unfallfreie Touren, bestes Bikewetter - und dass alle Eure Wünsche und guten Vorsätze erfüllt werden.*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Dezember 2013)

Ratespiel zum Jahresschluss: Wo ist der Reifen??

Kleiner "Verfahrer" in heimischen Gefilden; wir gerieten in eine Baustelle. Das Rad wog an dieser Stelle gefühlte 20 Kilo - an fahren oder schieben war nicht zu denken, wir mussten die schweren Räder bis zu einer besseren Stelle tragen. Dann hieß es erst mal Schuhe und Klicks und Schaltung vom Lehm säubern... aber die Tour war trotzdem superschön, Sonnenschein, kleine nette Trails über Wiesen, durch den Wald, viel Matsch... Danach ne heiße Wanne mit 2 Spritzz... tüdeltüdeldüüü


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2014)

Diese Wege hab ich gemieden  
ich hab dann lieber die schönen Aussichten genossen und bin eine Runde ums Dorf gefahren und es war ein schöner Jahresabschluß




Die Jahreswende haben wir dann auch vom Berg zusammen mit lieben Freunden genossen (ich muß mir doch mal ein Stativ besorgen, aber bis gestern wußte ich noch gar nicht, dass ich mit meinem Foto solche Aufnahmen machen kann)









_*Ich wünsch Euch allzeit*_ _*Gute Fahrt, viele schöne Erlebnisse und Genüsse und bleibt gesund*_


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Januar 2014)

Dasselbe wünsche ich auch allen! Mir ist´s zum Radfahren zu kalt, bei uns weht ein eisiger Wind und die Erkältung ist immer noch latent vorhanden, einen Rückfall brauch ich wirklich nicht. So bißchen Ruhe schadet dem Körper auch mal nicht und ein langer Spaziergang in der Sonne ist ja auch super. Ich hab mir ne Gipfelapp für mein Handy zugelegt, damit lässt sich trefflich spielen bei dem Bergblick jeden Tag.


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen zusammen!
Bleibt gesund, und immer eine Handbreit Trail unterm Reifen


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2014)

Hier ein Eindruck von Bike and Climb

Anfahrt von Lech zur Ravensburgerhütte




Klettern Roggalkante




Rückfahrt über Stierlochjoch nach Lech


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Lahmschnecke, erklär mir mal 2 Wochen cruisen in der Schweiz 
muss ich neidisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2014)

Hab noch was gefunden

Bike and Hike, schon ein paar Jahre her
Wiesbadenerhütte




Piz Buin 3312m eine schöne Tour


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hi Lahmschnecke, erklär mir mal 2 Wochen cruisen in der Schweiz
> muss ich neidisch werden



Vielleicht 

Du Runde steht noch nicht, aber wir versuchen die Highlights in Graubünden, Safiental und Val Lumnezia vielleicht noch mit der Rheinschlucht zu verbinden. Könnten Tagestouren in Verbindung mit einer Mehrtagestour und Standortwechsel werden. Je nach körperlicher Verfassung und Schneelage vielleicht auch noch ein kleiner AX Bodensee - Comer See (geht ja hauptsächlich durch die Schweiz). Die diversen Karten blockieren derzeit unseren nicht grade kleinen Esstisch.  Aber ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2014)

Übrigens schöne Bilder, Mausoline, der Piz Buin tät mir auch mal gefallen.

Bei uns ist das Wetter grade echt *Kotzsmiley - wo ist er überhaupt?* Lauwarm wegen Fön und Regen, alle Wege schwer weich und pampig. Darum grade so viel Spinning. Vielleicht geht's morgen bei Wetterbesserung mal wieder auf ein echtes Rad!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Januar 2014)

Oooh, wow, da muss ich doch ein bißchen neidisch werden 

obwohl Ende Juni so ne lange Biketour, da bin ich meist noch nicht so weit 


Soll ich den Fred hier im LO stellen????


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist Ende Juni immer so ne Sache mit der Fitness. Aber beim AX gings auch, und der war noch zwei Wochen früher. Darum bin ich auch grade fleißig am punkten, man weiß ja nie was aus diesem Winter noch wird.

Hmm - ich überlasse die Entscheidung Dir... warum nicht hier? Und dann einfach mal schauen was daraus wird. Die IG hab ich meist nicht so auf dem Schirm...


----------



## Chrige (6. Januar 2014)

Hey Lahmschnecke, ich glaube aber schon, dass ihr einen Guide bzw. ein Guidin in der Schweiz braucht ;-). Safiental, Val Lumnezia etc. steht alles auch auf meiner To do Liste für dieses Jahr...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich zwischen den Zeilen so lese, verbringt Lahmschnecke ihren BikeUrlaub in der Schweiz nicht alleine 
also ich kenn mich im Gebirge auch ganz gut aus


----------



## Chrige (6. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich schon auch so verstanden... Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ohne einheimischen Guide geht . Und was ist, wenn die Einheimischen in den Tälern nur Schwiiizerdütsch verstehen???


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Januar 2014)

Hey Chrige - frohes neues Jahr in die Schweiz! Das mit dem Schwiizerdütsch klappt ganz gut...  Und ja, ich fahre nicht allein. 1 Paar, 4 Bikes (!!), zwei Rucksäcke, das bewährte Schneckenteam.
Wenn Ihr schon alle guiden wollte - was ich ja sehr nett finde und keine dumme Idee ist - dann gleich mal ne Frage: Kann man den Tomülpass auch von West nach Ost fahren? Wir haben bisher Beschreibungen von Ost nach West gefunden. Wir haben gestern eine 4-Tages-Tour (knackig!) geplant und da würde der Tomülpass von West nach Ost viel besser passen. Wenn diese Frage geklärt ist dann geht es ans feintuning.
Ne gute Woche Euch allen - ich habe den nächsten Urlaub schon in Sicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. Januar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Kann man den Tomülpass auch von West nach Ost fahren? Wir haben bisher Beschreibungen von Ost nach West gefunden. Wir haben gestern eine 4-Tages-Tour (knackig!) geplant und da würde der Tomülpass von West nach Ost viel besser passen. Wenn diese Frage geklärt ist dann geht es ans feintuning.


 
Ich bin den Tomülpass noch nie gefahren. Laut Karte hätte ich sogar geschätzt, dass West - Ost einfacher ist. Allerdings wenn ich die Beschreibung von RedOrbiter (im Forum aktiv) lese, bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. Der Singletrail westlich vom Tomülpass sieht teilweise tricky aus. Da müsstet ihr wohl schieben. Am besten ihr fragt RedOrbiter direkt selber. Seine Homepage www.trail.ch ist eventuell auch hilfreich. Da könnt ihr auch Fotos der diversen Passagen anschauen.
Viel Spass beim planen. Bei mir ist auch schon den nächsten und übernächsten Urlaub in Sicht.

@Fantasmina Das wäre vielleicht auch noch etwas für uns ;-)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Januar 2014)

Die redorbiter-Seite kennen wir natürlich - und mittlerweile hat sich die Frage dank SuFu auch geklärt: Es wäre Schwachsinn von West nach Ost. Wir müssen also umplanen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Januar 2014)

Ich überlege grade ob ich heute zum Biken kurze Hosen anziehe...


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Lahmschnecke,

den Tomülpass Ost-West bin ich in diesem Sommer gefahren und es war ein Hammer, vor allem der untere Teil der Abfahrt nach Vals. Es wäre wirklich schade, darauf zu verzichten, wenn ihr schon in der Gegend seid.

Das ganze liesse sich ganz gut auch als Tagestour mit RBB/Postautounterstützung machen, etwa so:

Mit Postautounterstützung ins Safiental, ev. bis zum Turrahus. Dann die Auffahrt zum Tomülpass (steiler, steiniger Karrenweg) und die schöne Pfadabfahrt nach Vals (romantische Walsersiedlung). In Vals könntet ihr auch wieder ins Postauto steigen, aber die Teerstrasse läuft bis auf zwei kurze Anstiege sehr gut (und schnell) bis nach Illanz (c20km).

Schöne Grüsse,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Januar 2014)

Danke, Lenka - die guten schweizer Postbusse machen es möglich. Mal schauen wir den Tomül jetzt noch unterbringen. Wir planen eine 4 - Tages - Streckentour bis Pontresina und dann stationäre Touren ab dort, ggf. mit Postbus zum Start.
Eher wird uns Anfang Juli das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Muß aber nicht, wir hoffen das Beste und essen brav unsere Teller auf.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin euch auch bißl neidig   Wir haben jetzt 3x versucht, die Grischatrail-Runde zu fahren, aber irgendwas war immer, Wetter zu schlecht, Wintereinbruch, Lifte außer Betrieb, jetzt bin ich beleidigt.  Vielleicht nehm ich ja irgendwann nochmal einen Anlauf.

Auch meine Urlaubsplanung schreitet voran, jetzt geht´s ja erstmal zum Tauchen nach Indonesien, dann im Frühjahr mal wieder ein Fahrtechnikcamp, im Sommer ist Val Maira stationär geplant. Freu mich schon... Nur der Chef weiß noch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (7. Januar 2014)

@Fantasmina Das wäre vielleicht auch noch etwas für uns ;-)[/quote]

Natürlich bin ich dabei, kenne das Gebiet aus leider lange zurückliegenden Jugendferien.
Habe den Tomülpass von Vals ins Safiental zu Fuss gemacht. Habe leider keine Erinnerungen mehr, was den Weg angeht.

P.S. hat die Schweizer Post die Luft und Blöterli geliefert?


----------



## Chrige (7. Januar 2014)

Hach, Tagestouren ab Pontresina... Ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen. Übermorgen treffen wir uns alle, um Bilder etc. von unserem Urlaub in Pontresina anzuschauen. Vielleicht komme ich nächsten Sommer auch einfach spontan vorbei.



> P.S. hat die Schweizer Post die Luft und Blöterli geliefert?


Ich hatte einen Abholschein von der Post gestern in meinem Briefkasten. Muss ja viel Luft und Blöterli sein, wenn es keine Platz in meinem Briefkasten hatte. Mach mich jetzt aber direkt auf den Weg zur Post


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Januar 2014)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. Hier ein paar wenige Bildchen.

Schönes Unterengadin






Piste mit Aussicht, Talabfahrt




Blick vom Frühstückstisch




Auf der Skihütte nach der 1. Schneeschuhtour




Allein beim Aufstieg 2. Tour zur Alp Laret




Endlich die Hütte in Sicht - ich dachte schon daß ich mich verlaufen hätte...




Pause mit Ausblick




Einfach schön




War ein wunderschöner Urlaub - ich mag sofort wieder hin!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2014)

Mann, mann, da habt ihr ja ein schönes Fleckle und ne schöne Woche erwischt  Toll

Welches Skigebiet habt ihr denn unsicher gemacht?
und wie wars Schneeschuhgehen? bist du allein unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder, Lahmschnecke!
Ich war heute auf der Priener Hütte, auch endlich mal wieder Berge. Aber die Schneehöhe hält sich in den Voralpen in engen Grenzen, wir konnten im Pulli vor der Hütte sitzen, so warm war es! Im Tal 11 Grad plus....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Januar 2014)

Danke!
Kalt war es auch nicht, so um die Null Grad, nachmittags meist Plusgrade, kein Wind.
Mausoline: Technisch betrachtet kein Problem, nachdem ich gemerkt hatte dass man mit den Dingern nicht rückwärts gehen kann  (landete beim ersten Versuch gleich im Schnee). Ja, ich war beide Male allein unterwegs, was mir erst mal nichts ausmacht und seinen eigenen Reiz hat, fast schon Abenteuer, da ich wirklich keine Menschenseele getroffen habe. Bei der zweiten Tour habe ich mir als Neuling schon Gedanken gemacht, hatte ne Karte dabei und die Tour als GPS-Track auf dem Smartphone für den Fall, dass ich nicht weiß wohin. Und ich hatte ja die DAV-Skitour vom letzten Jahr noch im Kopf, zwecks Lawinengefahr, Wetter etc. Allein ist so ne Sache, ein Mal bin ich beim Abstieg durch den Schnee in ein Loch (Bach) getreten und stand bis fast zum Po mit einem Fuß im Tiefschnee fest, der Schneeschuh hatte sich verkantet, konnte mich aber wieder befreien. Und ein Mal bin ich gestürzt und hab mich halb im Schnee verbuddelt. Die Sicht war sehr schlecht, aber ich konnte mich noch orientieren. Nach dem freien Almgelände ging die Tour dann durch den Wald abwärts, auf einem erlaubten (!) Trail (Wildruhezone), das war dann relativ easy. Ich war aber - wieder im Tal angekommen - klatschnass vor Schweiß, aber auch irgendwie stolz und happy. Die Tour war ja nichts wildes, wenn ich sehe was andere so laufen... Aber fürs erste Mal war ich doch sehr zufrieden mit mir. Das war nicht meine letzte Tour, hab schon ne Tour mit unserem DAV im Auge. Aber derzeit geht mit Tagestouren von hier aus nichts, nur Matsch und kein Schnee.
Hier noch ein Bild; an dieser Stelle waren wir vor 2 Jahren schon mal mit dem Bike


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Lahmschnecke,
super Bilder und ein super Urlaub! 
Freut mich, dass ihr es so super erwischt habt mit dem Gebiet und dem Wetter, und endlich euren Schnee gefunden habt


----------



## Chrige (19. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder! Hattet ihr wirklich so tolles Wetter? Das Wetter hier war die ganze Woche ziemlich sch... so, dass ich schon Mitleid mit dir hatte.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Januar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild; an dieser Stelle waren wir vor 2 Jahren schon mal mit dem Bike



Das finde ich auch immer toll: die selben Orte sowohl im Sommer mit dem Bike, als auch im Winter auf Tourenski zu besuchen. Spitzsteinhaus im Chiemgau ist so eins und neulich auch Marchkinkele, wo ich vor zwei Wochen bei eisigen Temperaturen schmunzeln musste, als ich mich an die Glatt-zum-umfallen Hitze und die Fliegenschwärme beim Marchkinkeleanstieg im Rahmen des Stoneman Trails errinert habe. 

Lenka K.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Januar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Hattet ihr wirklich so tolles Wetter? Das Wetter hier war die ganze Woche ziemlich sch... so, dass ich schon Mitleid mit dir hatte.


SA: Wolken und Sonne; SO + MO: strahlend blauer Himmel; DI:Schneefall 25 cm; MI:strahlend blauer Himmel; DO, erst sonnig, dann wolkiger; FR: Schneetreiben
Meckern wäre Leiden auf hohem Niveau 
Aber Danke fürs Mitleid, ich heb´ es mir für später mal auf!

Heute wieder Büro und ich könnte grad´wieder davonlaufen ... Denke ernsthaft über Arbeitszeitreduzierung nach... aber woher dann die Kreuzerle für die Schweiz nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2014)

Kopf hoch, ich glaub das geht fast jedem so nach Urlaub 
Die erste Maßnahme ist schon mal: keine Überstunden machen und pünktlich gehen. Das bringt (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach) schon mal deutlich was, und die Kreuzerle werden dabei auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Januar 2014)

Am Dienstag muss ich leider Spinning schwänzen, hab mich schon für die andere Stunde genug quälen müssen, um überhaupt hin zugehen. Ich hoffe, ich bin heute Nachmittag etwas motivierter.   Manchmal muss man halt auch mal dem inneren Schweinhund ein Zuckerl geben.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2014)

Mir geht das Studio nach dem Urlaub auch so was von auf den Keks... ich mag raus an die Luft. Bin grade beruflich voll eingespannt und abends echt steinmüde. Wahrscheinlich geht auch bei mir bis zum WE nichts mehr mit Sport. Aber egal, mache ich mal ein paar Tage Pause, Kamin an und ZEIT lesen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Januar 2014)

Mir geht das Studio zum Frühjahr zu IMMER auf den Keks! Aber was soll man manchen, wenn´s morgens dunkel ist, wenn man aus dem Haus geht und schon wieder, wenn man heimfährt. Und solange die Bedingungen so sind, fahr ich auch nicht mit dem Rad in die Arbeit, da sind mir 30km einfach zu weit und die Straßenverhältnisse einfach unberechenbar. Außerdem bräuchte ich ja einen halben Schrankkoffer als Rucksack zum Umziehen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2014)

Unser Küken hat grade in einem anderen Thread gepostet, dass sie einen "fetten Arsch" (O-Ton) habe - bin nun völlig gefrustet. Dann habe ich den Hintern einer alten Kuh...


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2014)

Na ja , hast du sie schon mal in normaler Kleidung gesehn? Vermutlich übertünchen die Bike-Klamotten doch so manches, vor allem auch die schmale Taille. Im Verhältnis dazu ein fetter Arsch, ich würd sagen "es paßt so wies ist" 

und bei mir kommt alles nur ein bißchen breiter raus, weil ichs nicht auf mehr Länge verteilen kann


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

naja, da gibt's schon so einige unvorteilhafte Fotos trotz Radklamotten...





oh je, und dann drückt sich auch noch die Kontour vom Windelhosen-Polster durch die Short 
wenigstens lenkt der Sonnenuntergang ein wenig ab 

Und ein SQLab Verkäufer wollte mir schon mal einen Sattel mit mindestens 17cm Breite aufschwatzen, und ließ sich nur deshalb auf 15cm runter handeln, weil es keinen in der Mörderbreite gab.
Reicht das als Beweis, dass ich Recht habe? 

Alte Kühe hab ich hier allerdings noch keine gesehen. Ihr etwa?


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2014)

Also, dass mit dem Polster sieht schon  ääh merkwürdig aus, aber das mit der Breite siehst du nicht richtig. Wie oben erwähnt, das passt.

Ich hab mir mal sagen lassen, dass unsere Sitzhöcker auch deshalb weiter auseinander sind, weil wir eben dieses gebährfreudige Becken haben 
und übrigens sind unsere Hinterteile gut trainiert und knackig, was sind dagegen schwabbelige oder knochige Magerärsche 

und alte Kühe  hab ich auch noch keine gesehen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2014)

Also das Photo mit Zerrbreitwinkel ist schon gemein, hat aber was... 
Danke für die nicht gesehenen fetta... alten Kühe - Ihr seid soo lieb 

Gebärfreudiges Becken??? Meine Endbindung war ein Trauma.
Apropos gebärfreudig... SCYLLA ??
liegt am Grappa 
*duck und weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

nur mal keinen Druck erzeugen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Februar 2014)

Nönö... bei Fragen einfach einfach melden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Februar 2014)

@ Scylla: 
hahaha.... wenn du wirklich einen "fetten A****" hättest, dann würdest du dich garnicht trauen, so ein Foto wie obiges tatsächlich zu posten. Ich hab sowas in meinem Fundus, aber das bleibt auch da wo es ist 
Im Übrigen hat Mausoline schon recht mit den knackigen vs. schwabblige Knochenhintereile. Jeder will immer das haben, war er nicht hat.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den kalten Nebel soooo satt...
Pfadfinderin, wie sieht es denn bei Euch im Gau aus? Schnee? Sonne? Nebel?
Außerdem suche ich einen faschingsfreien Ort, wohin ich an meinem Geburtstag flüchten kann (Faschingswochenende), jemand ne Idee? Biken war geplant, eigentlich am Bodensee, aber in Überlingen ist alemannische Fasnacht, Hänsele und so...scheidet also leider aus.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Februar 2014)

ich geh Skifahren  nä.Wochenende, hab nur noch kein Bett


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Februar 2014)

Dann viel Spaß beim Skifahren! Hast du nicht ein WoMo? 

@ Lahmschnecke: Gestern war´s voll eklig, morgens und Abend total dicker Nebel und kalt. Am Samstag war´s zwar schön, aber der totale Baatz, da halt der Schnee getaut ist, selbst auf den Straßen nur Siff. Also mir sind meine Räder da momentan echt zu schade. Heute hat es zur Abwechslung Hochnnebel. Aber ich will mich mal nicht beschweren, der Januar war hier eigentlich echt recht passabel, oft Sonne und nicht sonderlich kalt.

Ohje, an Fasching Geburtstag, das wär für mich auch ein Albtraum. Berghütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Februar 2014)

Berghütte an Fasching?? Alles voll. Wahrscheinlich vergrab ich mich zuhause und geh zum Spinning-Marathon...

Mausoline - wo gehts denn hin zum Skifahren? Dann wünsch ich Dir superschönes Sonnenwinterwetter!


----------



## Chrige (4. Februar 2014)

Kannst meine Wohnung haben. Die wird leer sein . Nein, Spass beiseite. Hier in der Schweiz ist nicht überall gleichzeitig Fasching. Falls also die Schweiz eine Option wäre, kann ich dir wohl schon einige Tipps geben.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Februar 2014)

Danke, Chrige, für Dein Angebot, echt nett! Biste im Fasching unterwegs, oder  ?
Da ich nur was für SA/SO suche ist die Schweiz vielleicht doch etwas weit, außerdem wollte ich ja biken und nicht Ski fahren . Und die Schweiz sieht mich dieses Jahr eh noch häufiger 
Hach Bodensee wär schön gewesen...


----------



## Chrige (4. Februar 2014)

Wir sind theoretisch schon zuhause. Aber wohl kaum irgendwann wirklich zuhause, da immer auf der Gasse.
Aber ich bin sicher, dass du etwas faschingfreies findest...


----------



## Mausoline (4. Februar 2014)

Schwäbische Alb ist doch nicht ganz so weit weg, gibts dort Fasching? und in der Pfalz?

Wir gehn nach Westendorf bei Kitzbühl und danke, ich werds genießen
WoMo hab ich keins, hatten mal nen alten VW-Bus


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schwäbische Alb ist doch nicht ganz so weit weg, gibts dort Fasching?



ich bin da aufgewachsen… und ja (ich hab's auch schon immer gehasst )
An Fasching verkriech ich mich einfach in irgendeinem tiefen Wald und freu mich, dass ich den nur mit 1-2 anderen Faschingshassern und ein paar Rehen teilen muss


----------



## Mausoline (4. Februar 2014)

Anfang 20 bin ich immer ins Nachbartal zu den Gelbfüßlern, irgendwann ging niemand mehr mit,
später habe ich meine Kids beim Kinderfasching abgeliefert und bin Langlaufen gegangen,
Rabenmutter, aber ich habs genossen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Februar 2014)

An die Pfalz hab ich auch schon gedacht, die alte Heimat mal wieder besuchen. Somit würde auch Scyllas Vorschlag mit "im Wald verkriechen" gut passen . Wir machen es vom Wetter abhängig.
Aber ich wollt´ ja an den See... dieser blöde Fasching


----------



## Mausoline (5. Februar 2014)

Hab ein Bett, ein Doppelbett - eine Frau hat sich die Schulter gebrochen und da mußten sie heimfahren - Glück für mich


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Februar 2014)

Mausoline, dann ganz viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!! Und mach´s der armen Frau nicht nach und komm gesund wieder! 

Bei uns scheint doch heute glatt die Sonne . ich glaub´ ich fahre in der Mittagspause heim und hol das Rad, man weiß ja nie wie lange dieses seltene Schauspiel dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Februar 2014)

Wie könnt ihr eigentlich von eurer Arbeit bei schönem Wetter einfach so heim fahren  ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn man nah bei der Arbeit wohnt?
Ich hatte mal einen Arbeitsplatz, da bin ich jeden Tag mittags zum Essen heim  Aber der Job war leider ***eiße.
Aber ich bin gerade draussen gesessen und hab mir gedacht, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es jetzt 13 Grad hat, wäre ich auch mit dem Radl in die Arbeit anstatt heute Abend im Studio-Mief Sport zu machen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Februar 2014)

greenhorn: Ich hab´meine "work-life-balance" so ziemlich gefunden (wobei man das work ruhig weglassen könnte, aber man muß ja auch ein paar Kreuzerle verdienen)  Zum Fahrzeugtausch hat es heute Mittag nicht gereicht, aber so hoffe ich auf eine pünktliche Feierabend-Runde mit Sonnenuntergang.
Und ja, ich wohne relativ nahe an meiner Arbeit. Wenn ich ins Büro radel reicht es immer grade so für einen WP-Punkt. Dafür gibts dann meist ne ausgedehnte Heimfahrt, da die Arbeit am Ortsrand liegt und ich gleich in Wald und Feld bin.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Februar 2014)

Neid pur :-(


----------



## murmel04 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab seit Juli auch nur noch 3 km zur Arbeit . Allerdings hab ich jetzt noch nicht geschafft das ganze per bike zurückzulegen.

Lohnt sich für mich leider nur wenn ich am
Abend nicht noch wohin muss...

Aber Jahr ganz sicher, da wird das was.

Feierabendrunde muss noch warten, leider wird es immer noch zu früh dunkel.

Wünsche allem die das Toole Wetter können, viel Spass


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Neid pur :-(



Oh ja... +1!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich der worst case, wenn der Job nix taugt und dann auch noch weit weg ist. Bei mir passt der Job, dafür muss ich halt paar km fahren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Neid pur :-(



Ich dachte, du bist extra umgezogen?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Februar 2014)

Naja, neidisch braucht Ihr nicht zu sein, so toll ist die Gegend hier nun auch wieder nicht. Aber besser als nichts, will ja nicht maulen.
Meine Arbeit passt bis auf die lange Sitzerei wirklich gut.
Heute mit Radl im Büro - frühlingshafte Morgenstimmung , einfach super! Ich hoffe das Wetter hält bis Feierabend, ich hab die Regenjacke vergessen.
Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Februar 2014)

Regnet´s bei euch schon? Hier ist es schon ganz schön zugezogen, windig und deutlich kühler als heute vormittag  Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du trocken heimkommst. Wie lange musst du denn noch durchhalten?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Februar 2014)

Pfadi  , bei uns war bei meiner Heimfahrt (14.30) die Sonne auch wieder weg, Sturm dass es mich schier vom Rad gefegt hat - aber zweistellige Temperaturen . Dann tolles Abendrot und immer noch voll warm. Ich hatte heute allerdings mehr Lust unsere Schweiz-Tour zu planen (sie wird immer besser) und nach Unterkünften zu suchen als jedwegen Sport zu machen.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

dann plan mal schön… Vorfreude ist ja auch eine Art von Freude


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Februar 2014)

War gestern bei euch auch so tolles Wetter? Bei uns hatte es 14 Grad!!! Leider war´s um ca. 14 Uhr mit der Herrlichkeit schon wieder vorbei und es hat sich zugezogen. Aber Highlight: Die Eisdiele hat schon wieder offen! So gab´s dann unterwegs einen guten Cappu im Café (natürlich draussen in der Sonne) und dann schnell nach gegenüber noch eine Kugel Eis genascht. Wird´s nun echt Frühling???


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Februar 2014)

Bei uns war es auch ganz ok. Heute ne kleine Runde bei Sturmböen gedreht, Hometrails, einfach besser als dieses ewige Spinning.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2014)

Hey Girlies 

hab ein super Skiwochenende gehabt 
Angefangen vom staufreien Hin und zurückfahren, 2 Tage Sonne, angenehme Temperaturen, sämtliche Schneearten, tolle Unterkunft und Essen, sind wir 3 Tage in einer bunt gemischten 15er Gruppe immer zusammen gefahren, hat toll funktioniert, mit ganz viel Spaß, Entspannung und satisfaction 

Aber am besten hat mir gestern der Tiefschnee mit der schlechten Sicht gefallen, einfach laufenlassen und durch...hab ja nix gesehn und konnt mir so keine Gedanken über den nächsten Schwung machen.
Das war Energieaufladung pur - scheee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

Mausi, das freut mich  - aber Tiefschnee mit Null Sicht?? Ich hätte mir ins Hemd gemacht...


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hab ein super Skiwochenende gehabt



super 
Ist dir mehr als zu gönnen, nach allem was du das letzte Jahr mitgemacht hast!

@Lahmschnecke
ich bin ja schon auf die Verniedlichungs-Abkürzung von meinem Nickname gespannt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @Lahmschnecke
> ich bin ja schon auf die Verniedlichungs-Abkürzung von meinem Nickname gespannt


 
Du hast nicht so einen langen Namen... wahrscheinlich bin ich bald "Lahmi" oder so ähnlich  Es bleibt bei Scylla!


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mausi, das freut mich  - aber Tiefschnee mit Null Sicht?? Ich hätte mir ins Hemd gemacht...



Schneckle, mir blieb nix anderes übrig, sonst kommst du mitm Slalomski nicht durch. Sobald du langsamer fährst gräbt der sich so ein, das ist fast wie gegen eine Wand fahren 



Danke Scylla, und u.a. war und ist diese Gruppe immer für uns da....Gute Menschen um einen zu haben ist ein großes Geschenk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

Wo hast du nur immer die netten Manschgerl her! Die sind ja echt alle top...
Irgendwie bin ich aber ganz bei Lahmschnecke, Tiefschnee im Nebel wär jetzt auch nicht so meins. Aber ich bin auch noch nicht oft Tiefschnee gefahren und das wird auch nix mehr.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Februar 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... und das wird auch nix mehr.


 
dito
Was Hänschen nicht lernt... gleiches gilt wohl fürs Hinterrad versetzen...


----------



## Denzinger (11. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> dito
> Was Hänschen nicht lernt... gleiches gilt wohl fürs Hinterrad versetzen...


Wird scho no werden, nicht ungeduldig werden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

Immer diese Stimmen aus dem Hintergrund  tststs
Ne, das wird auch nix mehr, denn dazu müsste man üben, und dazu bin ich zu faul, wenn ich mein Radl packe, dann will ich auch fahren. Naja, Ende Mai ist ein Fahrtechnikcamp gebucht, besser als nix. Aber da, wo man das Hinterradversetzen wirklich braucht, würde ich mir das eh nie trauen und da, wo man es nicht braucht, fahr ich dann lieber um die Kehre rum. Und RayC ist ja ein gutes Beispiel, was man alles rumfahren kann, wie man an den letzten Urlaubsbilder gesehen hat. Und der  Tiefschnee ist mir eh wurscht, da sind mir die Begleitumstände schon zuwider (siehe oben, z.B. Nebel, kalt etc)


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

sorry, wenn ich widersprechen muss!
Versetzen ist in den meisten Fällen die Chicken-Technik für ängstliche Weiber 
Wenn's recht eng und abgründig wird, dann ist das was der Ray macht letzten Endes viel schwieriger und gefährlicher als einfach mal kurz das HR rumzuheben. Da läuft das Vorderrad viel weiter außen, mit Versetzen kann man innen fahren, also weiter weg vom Abgrund, und fährt auch net so lange auf den Abhang zu sondern ist viel schneller in Position zum nächsten graden Stück.
Ich hab's letztendlich nur wegen der "Mimimi"-Stimmen in meinem Kopf gelernt, sonst hätte ich dem Ray bis an mein Lebensende hinterherlaufen müssen, weil ich mich das so nicht trau wie er das macht.

Aufm Parkplatz üben war auch noch nie so meins. Geht auch aufm Trail, das ist eh spannender.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> einfach mal kurz das HR rumzuheben...


 
einfach mal so kurz...ja klar...Hinterrad rum, schwupps... 

Bei mir ist eher händisches Hinterrad-Umsetzen angesagt  Ist halt bissle ätzend, sieht auch nicht cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn's recht eng und abgründig wird, dann ist das was der Ray macht letzten Endes viel schwieriger und gefährlicher als einfach mal kurz das HR rumzuheben. Da läuft das Vorderrad viel weiter außen, mit Versetzen kann man innen fahren, also weiter weg vom Abgrund, und fährt auch net so lange auf den Abhang zu sondern ist viel schneller in Position zum nächsten graden Stück.
> Aufm Parkplatz üben war auch noch nie so meins. Geht auch aufm Trail, das ist eh spannender.


Das kann sein, aber wenn ich alles wieder 5x hochschiebe, ist es trotzdem nervig. Und objektiv magst du schon recht haben, aber mein Bauch sagt mir was anderes. Und wie`s Schneggle schon schreibt, händisch umsetzen ist ja auch immer noch eine Option. Mal sehen, wie das Niveau in dem Fahrtechnikcamp ist, vielleicht kommt ich ja garnicht umhin, das mal wieder zu üben. Letztes Mal waren doch einige Anfänger dabei, die dann andere Prioritäten hatten


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das kann sein, aber wenn ich alles wieder 5x hochschiebe, ist es trotzdem nervig.



besonders, wenn von oben der Ehemann nörgelt, das man ihm den Flow versaut, und von unten der Kumpel doofe Tipps zur Benutzung des kehrenschneidenden Chickenways gibt 
(an die Mitleser: das werd ich euch nie vergessen )


----------



## Chrige (11. Februar 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das kann sein, aber wenn ich alles wieder 5x hochschiebe, ist es trotzdem nervig. Und objektiv magst du schon recht haben, aber mein Bauch sagt mir was anderes. Und wie`s Schneggle schon schreibt, händisch umsetzen ist ja auch immer noch eine Option. Mal sehen, wie das Niveau in dem Fahrtechnikcamp ist, vielleicht kommt ich ja garnicht umhin, das mal wieder zu üben. Letztes Mal waren doch einige Anfänger dabei, die dann andere Prioritäten hatten


Ich bin da bei euch... Immer wieder in Fahrtechnikkursen gelernt und dann zu faul zum üben. Sobald ich das Bike unter dem Hintern habe, möchte ich fahren und nicht üben. Na ja, dieses Jahr komme ich wohl auch nicht drum rum, da ich weiss, dass es jemanden etwas südlicher von mir gibt, die fleissig am üben ist und ich ja im Frühling dann nicht plötzlich nicht mehr mitkommen möchte  @Fantasmina).


----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> dito
> Was Hänschen nicht lernt... gleiches gilt wohl fürs Hinterrad versetzen...



also mit den Ski heutzutage kann (fast) jeder in Tiefschnee. Ich selber fahr lieber schmal taillierte griffige Ski, da wirds schon mal anstrengender und außerdem bin ich ein totaler Schisser, weil ich Angst vorm Ersaufen - Wasser  Hilfe - und Ersticken hab. D.h. ich fahr in der Nähe vom Pistenrand und das Gute war, weil ich nix gesehn hab wie die Spur schon zerfahren war, mußte ich mir keine Gedanken machen, wie ich den nächsten Schwung fahr. Komischerweise hab ich mit meinem Tourenski ausserhalb aber keine Muffe - komisch manchmal 

.....in letzter Zeit hab ich auch öfters dran gedacht ans Hinterradversetzen, ich muss aber vorher erst mal richtiges Bremsen üben, sonst hauts mich erst wieder vornüber bevor ich überhaupt mit dem versetzen anfangen kann  grundsätzlich glaub ich aber, dass wir in unsrem Alter durchaus in der Lage sind unsere Technik noch zu verbessern, um unsere steigende Ängstlichkeit ein bißchen auszugleichen 

Also Pfadis, Schneggles und Schwizerlis .... auf zu neuen Taten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> außerdem bin ich ein totaler Schisser, weil ich Angst vorm Ersaufen - Wasser  Hilfe - und Ersticken hab. D.h. ich fahr in der Nähe vom Pistenrand und das Gute war, weil ich nix gesehn hab wie die Spur schon zerfahren war, mußte ich mir keine Gedanken machen, wie ich den nächsten Schwung fahr. Komischerweise hab ich mit meinem Tourenski ausserhalb aber keine Muffe - komisch manchmal
> 
> grundsätzlich glaub ich aber, dass wir in unsrem Alter durchaus in der Lage sind unsere Technik noch zu verbessern, um unsere steigende Ängstlichkeit ein bißchen auszugleichen
> 
> Also Pfadis, Schneggles und Schwizerlis .... auf zu neuen Taten



Das ist witzig, Wasser macht mir überhaupt keine Angst, bin eher die Wasserratte. Z.B. liebe ich es, im offenen Meer vom Boot aus zu schwimmen, ich mag hohe Wellen und liebe Tauchen und da ganz besonders an einer Steilwand im Blauwasser  Ich hoffe, ich komme da ab nächster Woche auf meine Kosten 

Stimmt, Technik kann man immer verbessern, aber HR versetzen ist schon echt schwierig, das HR genau in der richtigen Höhe hochzuheben. Wenn, würde ich es eh nur in 1 Richtung lernen, da ich eine sehr ausgeprägte Schokoladenseite hab, das war schon bei den Halsen beim Surfen so oder sogar beim Wasserstart!   Grundsätzlich würde ich mich aber eigentlich nicht als ängstlich bezeichnen. Meinem Mann wär´s glaub ich lieber, wenn das bei mir etwas ausgeprägter wär.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Februar 2014)

Mausi, ich glaub´ auch dass wir üben müssen, sonst kommen wir bei den WP - Kolleginnen mit Ihren Fahrtechnikkursen und eh schon besseren Technik nicht mehr mit. Ich bin ja eh die fahrtechnisch Hochbegabte die nie Schiss hat (Mimimi heißt bei mir Mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii) .

Blauwasser - wie schön , da bekommt mein Seglerherz Sehnsucht, seufzzzz. Aber Tauchen mag ich auch nicht, ich bekomme schon Beklemmung wenn ich vom 5-m-Brett springe, weil man da naturgemäß etwas tiefer ins Wasser eintaucht. So unter Wasser finde ich es gruselig, auf dem Wasser einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2014)

Schneggle, du musst, um zu tauchen, nicht vom 5m Brett springen  und meist hat man in tropischen Gewässern eine fantastische Sicht, da ist nix gruselig.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Februar 2014)

Im Bodensee ist es gruselig - da hops ich nur von der Bordkante und schau dass ich nicht allzu tief abtauche...ok, das sind dann keine 5 m.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2014)

Der Bodensee ist kalt, finster, keine VIELEN bunten Fische drin = gruslig, ich geb dir Recht, da möchte ich auch nicht untertauchen. Da würde ich auch allenfalls schwimmen, wenn er 22+ hätte   Ja, da bin ich Mädchen...
Segelst du?
Übrigens hab ich mir mal die Schulter ausgekugelt, weil ich beim Surfen nicht in den kalten grusligen Walchensee untertauchen wollte und im Fallen versucht habe, mich am Brett festzuhalten. Aber aus Schaden wird man klug, vielleicht wäre in dem Fall bißl schweinekaltes Wasser doch angenehmer gewesen. Meine Erfahrung hat mich dann dazu veranlasst, einfach nicht mehr in kaltem Wasser zu sporteln. Meinen Rescue-Diver hab ich im Starnberger See gemacht, das war auch gruslig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich segle, seit ich 6 Jahre alt war. Immer nur aus Spaß an Wind und Wasser, nie Wettkampf oder Regatta. Durch das Biken wird mein Boot sträflich vernachläßigt, aber es gib jedes Jahr wunderbare Momente an Bord. Wenn Du mal mitsegeln magst dann gerne einfach melden. Wir machen jeden Herbst "Bike & Sail", d..h. erst ne schöne Runde am See und im Linzgau biken (das geht da prima!) und dann ab aufs Wasser, noch baden oder einfach noch die übliche Abendbrise nutzen und einen Sundowner trinken und die Seele baumeln lassen. Das sind perfekte Tage *schwärm*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Februar 2014)

Baumelbild bei Flaute





Wiesenweg mit tollem Seeblick - und die vielen Tobel sind immer wieder eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung für mich. Leider kein Photo. Aber da wir demnächst wieder an den See wollen werden wir das Photo nachholen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2014)

Boah, das ist ja ein richtig schickes Holzboot! Pass mit solchen Einladungen auch, das klingt echt verlockend! Vom Segeln selbst hab ich zwar keine Ahnung, aber durch die Surferei sicher ein Gefühl für den Wind. Warum sind nur die Sommer immer so kurz und die Winter so lang??? Ich war das letzte Mal mit 4 am Bodensee, vielleicht war ich sogar noch kleiner, daher kann ich mich kaum mehr erinnern


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2014)

Zum Segeln hats bei uns nie gereicht, als Kinder sind wir mit den großen Schlauchreifen auf unserer Enz gefahren, Schwimmen gelernt haben wir nie. In der Schule gabs für die Nichtschwimmer dann ein Brett in die Hand, ja und dann bin ich im Schwimmbad mal beinah abgesoffen, das wars, obwohl ich physikalisch weiß, dass es funktioniert.
Mein größtes Highlight war deshalb im Great Barrier Reef, als ich als einzigste nicht vom Boot ins Wasser bin, kam ein ausgewanderter Schweizer und zog mir ne Schwimmweste und Flossen an und drängte und begleitete mich zum Schnorcheln. Das war mächtig beeindruckend, die farbigen Fischschwärme, Seesterne, faszinierend. Trotz allem bin ich wohl der Bergtyp, von ganz oben auf alles unter einem liegende zu blicken......seufzzz

Ja und heut hock ich daheim, weils mich erkältungstechnisch wieder so zerrädelt hat  blöder Winter, aber vorher den Slopestylern zuzuschauen, das war genial. Das hat mich begeistert  Top


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2014)

Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung, Mausoline! Schade, dass du dich im Wasser nicht so wohl fühlst, aber wenn du dich damit abgefunden hast, ist es ja auch okay. Aber schnorcheln in den Tropen ist schon super. Ich habe am Great Barrier Reef das Tauchen angefangen und auch dort meinen ersten Hai gesehen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2014)

Naja, soo chic ist das Boot auch wieder nicht, und auch schon 40 Jahre alt - war aber ein Traum den ich mir von meinem "Schmerzensgeld" erfüllt habe. Und auch wenn es derzeit wenig gesegelt wird - ich werde sicher nicht ewig wie eine Bekloppte auf den Bergen rumradeln können - leider.

Die Slopestyler, Snowboarder, Freestyler finde ich auch cool - irgendwie sind die Jungs und Mädels erfrischend jung und fröhlich

Gute Besserung, Mausi - es ist echt elendig mit diesen Erkältungen. Eideidei fühlt Dich umarmt (da gab es doch mal den Umarm-Smilie??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>


 
Süüüüüß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2014)

Ja, echt knuffig
@ Schneggle: Kannst du in der Arbeit fernsehen? Als ich noch beim Fernsehen gearbeitet habe, lief da auch permanent die Glotze, für sowas echt cool. Bei der Olympiade in Korea konnte ich live sehen was ich wollte, auch was nicht im Fernsehen kam, lief alles in unserem Hauptschaltraum auf


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2014)

Nö, leider nicht. Ich schau nur ab und an in den Livestream. Und schau dann abends die Zusammenfassungen.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>



Danke 

hab ja grad sportlich nen kleinen Vorteil  kann den ganzen Tag gucken 
oder mich über Alpenpässe und Trails informieren


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Februar 2014)

Traumwetter, es riecht nach Frühling, hoffentlich auch morgen noch. Heute keine Zeit zum Radeln, Friseurtermin. Und auf Studiomuffelbude grad gar keine Lust. Scylla, ihr fahrt ja in die Pfalz, habe ich gesehen - der Meine wäre fast mitgekommen, wegen der Spitzkehren . Womit wir wieder beim Hinterrad versetzen wären


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Februar 2014)

Hab grad auch mal meine Nase rausgestreckt, bei uns ist es wg. dem Wind noch eher frisch, aber vielleicht geh ich jetzt in der Mittagspause doch nach draussen. Ich hab heute auch keine Zeit für Sport, aber ich hoffe, dass sich wenigstens morgen noch eine kleine Runde ausgeht.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2014)

Hey Schneggle, mir ist aufgefallen, da waren ja kaum Fotos im Album, geht gar nicht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58432

ich wußte gar nicht über welche Pässe ich schon gefahren bin  na ja nicht alle 


Übrigens Ladys, gestern bekam ich ne Lieferung Vino aus der Pfalz, unser Winzer sagte, der Boden ist so übersättigt, sie brauchen mind. 4 Wochen Trockenzeit, um in den Weinbergen was zu machen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Mausi - woh, tolle Bilder , danke, mein Schatzi kam ins schwärmen, weil er ja Teile auch schon kennt. Und ich freue mich auf das was da im Juli auf mich zukommt ! Ich hoffe wir haben auch so tolles Wetter. Wie viele Tage ward Ihr denn unterwegs? Tolle Runde, top of Graubünden? Kannst Du mir noch ein paar Eckdaten schicken? Danke, das wäre supernett !
2009 war ich noch in den MTB-Kinderschuhen, damals habe ich noch gedacht dass so was wie der Tremalzo oder eine Mehrtages-Tour NIEMALS für mich möglich wäre, habe ich im Traum nicht dran gedacht... im Sommer 2009 bin ich zum ersten mal 1.000 Hömes gefahren (Marzoner Alm im Vinschgau) und war danach 3 Tage fix und alle, an die Trailabfahrt war nicht zu denken, bin damals Forststrasse wieder runter... So war das mal...
2011 hab ich dann im Herbst den Tremalzo geknackt, und von da an war ich nicht mehr zu halten, sehr zu Schatzis Freude (hoffe ich zumindest).

Es scheint in der Pfalz doch wesentlich mehr geregnet zu haben als bei uns. Verkehrte Welt... Ich suche immer noch ne Destination für das FaschingsWE...

Euch nen schönen Abend


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Februar 2014)

der Text wollte einfach nicht raus... Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, da war ein Hänger drin 

übrigens sind die Fotos im Album in Reihenfolge geordnet
Eckdaten:
5 Tage 14.8.09 - 18.08.09, Regen die ganze Nacht vor Start, sonst nix
nach GPS 275km/7728hm hoch, nach HAC 4 (eher zu wenig gemessen) 263,4km/7413hm hoch
1.Tag
Klosters (Tourilager Chesa Selfranga, Essen gut einzigste Gäste, alte Sanitär, aber ok, konnten Restgepäck und Auto bis Ende stehenlassen) - Savognin, Übernachtung Hotel Romana Gästehaus, gut
64,37km, 1375hm, unterwegs ü. 8 Stdn, netto 5:10 Stdn
Tiefencastel nach Savognin war nicht so der Bringer, viel Straße
2.Tag
Savognin - Casaggia, Hotel Stampa Tourilager, LAger,Sanitär neu, prima Essen u. Frühstücksbuffet
38,24km, 1425hm, brutto 7:42, netto 4:30
sausteil hoch von Rona aus, teilweise Schieben Septimer hoch, runter viel schieben, da sehr verblockt und ausgewaschen, grabenmäßig
3.Tag
Casaggia - Rif. Saoseo, super Essen!
65,94km, 1804hm, brutto 9:14, netto 5:53
schieben teilweise Pfad, ich glaub nach Morteratsch oder danach
4.Tag
Rif. Saoseo - Rif. Cassana (Chaschauna), super Essen!
52,53km, 1924hm, brutto 10:27, netto 5:26
bis zum Pass gelegentlich schieben, geniales Tal, Abfahrt leicht, staubig und langweilig von Arnoga bis Eingang Val Vezzola, fast komplett fahrbar Trail aufwärts, auch bis zum Passo Trela, nach Livigno runter  mit Verfahrer vor Ort (keine Ahnung wo rum), anstrengend Steigung zum Cassana
5.Tag
Rif.Cassana - Klosters Tourilager Chesa Selfranga
53,58km, 1200hm, brutto 9:07, netto 4:43
Chaschauna runter einiges nicht fahrbar, zieht sich bis Susauna, hoch anstrengend, aber nicht so wie von Jürgen beschrieben, Scalettapass hoch schieben, aber runter alles fahrbar. In Wolfgang an Tankstelle nach alternat. Abfahrt nach Klosters gefragt und tollen Tipp erhalten.

Schee 

Noch Details?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Übrigens Ladys, gestern bekam ich ne Lieferung Vino aus der Pfalz, unser Winzer sagte, der Boden ist so übersättigt, sie brauchen mind. 4 Wochen Trockenzeit, um in den Weinbergen was zu machen.



Definitiv, sowas pampiges hab ich noch selten gesehen… und das in der Pfalz 
Ich bin gestern auf grader Strecke zweimal aufm Hintern unter meinem Fahrrad weitergerutscht. Im Wesentlichen hat's gestern morgen angefangen zu regnen, und heute morgen zumindest aufgehört, durchzuregnen (danach folgten zum Glück nur noch Schauer).
Den Spaß haben wir uns trotzdem nicht verderben lassen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Februar 2014)

Danke, Mausi - Fragen haben wir noch, müssen nur mal schauen wo Ihr da ´rum seid . Aber Eure Runde klingt toll, den "Wolfgang" (nomen est omen, der muss sein), den Ihr am Schluss hattet, haben wir am Ende 1. Tag, nach derzeitigen Stand der Planung. Von Tiefencastel nach Savognin  gibt's ne Alternative zur Strasse. Nach Deiner Beschreibung überdenken wir unsere Tour noch einmal... Aber wir haben so einen g... ersten Tag geplant, jetzt muß ich nur noch schauen ob das auch machbar ist ... wir arbeiten noch... Aber vielen Dank, auch für die Zeiten! Man sieht, "Heimatkuchen" (Schwarzwälder Kirsch) und Kaffeepausen haben bei Euch einen hohen Stellen(Zeit)wert .

Scylla - Ihr seid die Spitzkehren bei quasi Überschwemmung im Sauwetter gefahren??? Boh *Chapeau*
Aber auch bei Sauwetter kann biken in den Bergen Spaß machen - habe ich letztes Jahr Ende September im Tannheimer Tal gemacht. Noch nie war eine Sauna am Abend so schön!


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2014)

Da geht mehr als man denkt. Solange Kehren da waren ging auch alles gut, nur die graden Stücke waren *pfuibäh*
Außerdem waren wir in sehr guter Gesellschaft, da hat einfach alles gepasst. Da ist das Wetter eh wurscht.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Februar 2014)

Es ist zum Mäuse melken... Sonntag Sauwetter, und heute Montag blauer Himmel Sonnenschein 

Ich will hier raaaauuuuuss!


----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke, bin bei dir!!

So langsam nervt es wirklich, unter der Woche ist es soweit ok und pünktlich zum WE kommt dass schmuddelwetter.

Kann mich nicht erinnern wann in den letzten Monaten hier mal eine Woche am Stück ohne Regen war.
Die 4 Wochen ohne Wasser von oben wünsch ich mir schon seit min. 8 wochen


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

das Beste draus machen: Regensachen an und trotzdem rausgehen. Dann nervt's weit weniger als wenn man drinnen Trübsal bläst und das Schicksal/Wetter verflucht


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2014)

Zumindest ists bei schlecht Wetter nicht so schlimm, wenn man krank ist.
Aber heut geh ich auch noch raus, wenigstens ein Walking, die Beine sind noch sauschwer.

Den Glauben an Winter hab ich jetzt auch voll verloren, das Vogelgezwitscher gestern war enorm


----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2014)

Bin ja immer draußen, nachdem ich im Moment ja nur das WE habe, bleibt ja nix anderes übrig!

Allerdings mal trocken/staubig heim zu kommen, wäre doch mal eine nette Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das Beste draus machen: Regensachen an und trotzdem rausgehen. Dann nervt's weit weniger als wenn man drinnen Trübsal bläst und das Schicksal/Wetter verflucht


 
Da bin ich bei Dir - aber es ist trotzdem gemein!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Februar 2014)

Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen doch noch ne kurze Runde gedreht - und wieder an einer steileren Stelle neben einer Treppe geloost . 2 Kurven (weit von einer Spitzkehre entfernt), etwas steil - ich bin so ein Schisser  Mimimimi ich trau´ mich nicht...


----------



## Fantasmina (25. Februar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei euch... Immer wieder in Fahrtechnikkursen gelernt und dann zu faul zum üben. Sobald ich das Bike unter dem Hintern habe, möchte ich fahren und nicht üben. Na ja, dieses Jahr komme ich wohl auch nicht drum rum, da ich weiss, dass es jemanden etwas südlicher von mir gibt, die fleissig am üben ist und ich ja im Frühling dann nicht plötzlich nicht mehr mitkommen möchte  @Fantasmina).


Ja, ja das scheint so. Ich habe dieselben Bedenken wie du in umgekehrter Richtung!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Fantasmina,
dich muss ich in den nächsten Tagen mal anschreiben wegen ein paar Pässen im Süden 

jetzt guck ich mir erst mal deine Fotos an - Grüßle


----------



## Fantasmina (26. Februar 2014)

geht klar, gebe gerne Auskunft. Frag mich aber immer, ob ich den Pass schon gefahren bin;-) (siehe Ausflug mit Chrige Oktober 2013...)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo Fantasmina,
> dich muss ich in den nächsten Tagen mal anschreiben wegen ein paar Pässen im Süden
> 
> jetzt guck ich mir erst mal deine Fotos an - Grüßle


 
Mausi - sehr gute Idee! ich guck auch grade! Schöne Bilder, Fantasmina, und begnadet schöne Gegend, das Tessin! Ja, Mausi, guck nur fleißig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Februar 2014)

Hach, Mädels 

animiert durch die schönen Photos von Fantasmina und in der Hoffnung auf wärmende Frühlingssonne und trockene Trails haben wir jetzt doch glatt noch nen Kurzurlaub 4 Tage im Tessin gebucht. Hübsche Ferienwohnung mit Blick auf Berge und Luganer See.. da freu ich mich! So quasi als Abschluss Winterpokal!
Mausi, ich streck´ dann meine Fühler schon mal aus...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2014)

Oh mann, dann wünsch ich euch was  und nen schönen Geburtstag.

Oben wirds aber noch Schnee haben  hast du Fantasmina mal gefragt.
Auf jeden Fall fühl gut 

Wir sind vor xJahren mal ne MaggiaTal-Runde gefahren, eine Seite teilweise anspruchsvoller Trail mit Überquerung Hängebrücken und andere Seite war Radwegmäßig, glaub ich. Sonst kenn ich das Tessin nur vom Klettern, Lago del Sambuco sind wir mit den Kids rumgelaufen.


----------



## Fantasmina (28. Februar 2014)

Hab kürzlich von einer Tour gelesen, die beim lago Sambuco vorbei ins Bedrettotal rüber geht... Im Südtessin findet Lahmschnecke für 4 Tage sicher genug Touren ohne Schnee. Der Tamaro wird aber ziemlich sicher nicht dazu gehören.  Wünsche schöne Ferien! Vielleicht noch ein Tipp fürs Relaxen: das neue Splash&Spa in Rivera (dort wo die Seilbahn zum Tamaro hochgeht, derselbe Parkplatz).


----------



## Denzinger (28. Februar 2014)

Entschuldigung, nur mal ne kurze Frage gibt´s eigentlich von unserem (Lahmschnecke) Standort auch ne Tour nach S.Lucia oder meinst Du, das geht da auch noch nicht? Ich fand die Abfahrt damals so Klasse am Hang entlang nach Isone, hoch sind wir von Porlezza aus.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Februar 2014)

Ich denke auch dass der Tamaro nicht gehen wird, aber es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch mehr Touren. Ist eh früh im Jahr, da muß es nicht ganz so hoch hinaus gehen (das packt meine Pumpe noch nicht). Allerdings habe ich gesehen dass ein WE vor unserer Ankunft ein Marathon-Rennen am Tamaro geplant ist...
Relaxen tu´ ich am besten bei einem Glas Rotwein und Blick auf See und Berge... da kann ich stundenlang nur schauen... Aber falls das Wetter nicht so gut ist ist ne Sauna nicht schlecht!
Euch auch ein schönes WE! 

Denzinger war schneller... unser Standort ist Lugano.


----------



## Fantasmina (28. Februar 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, nur mal ne kurze Frage gibt´s eigentlich von unserem (Lahmschnecke) Standort auch ne Tour nach S.Lucia oder meinst Du, das geht da auch noch nicht? Ich fand die Abfahrt damals so Klasse am Hang entlang nach Isone, hoch sind wir von Porlezza aus.


 
Hab ein wenig Bedenken für den Passo San Lucio, ist auf ca. 1500 müM. Bei den aktuellen Schneemengen, zweifle ich, dass diese Route in einem Monat bereits fahrbar ist. Auch weil eine schöne Tour, von Tesserete aus zum Beispiel, eine Runde ist und deshalb auch Schattenlagen durchquert. Die Abfahrt nach Isone wäre ein Nordhang, die Traverse zum Monte Bar eine Süd- und Ostlage...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Februar 2014)

Na dann müssen wir ein anderes Mal wieder kommen... machen wir doch gerne! Dann vielleicht als Rundtour...  
Hab mal bisle gegoogelt und schon einige Touren gefunden, die nicht ganz so hoch hinaus gehen und auch ganz gut klingen. Falls ein stiller Mitleser noch nen Tipp hat - nur her damit! Aber wir wollen unseren WP-Thread ja nicht missbrauchen... ich stell die Frage noch mal an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hab gedacht du verbringst deinen Geburtstag im Tessin?
oder wie oder was


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Februar 2014)

Nee, dieser blöde Fasching macht uns nen Strich durch unsere (Geburtstags)Planung. Dafür gibt ein eben dieses verlängertes WE Ende März im Tessin (ohne Geburtstag).
Zum Groß-Feiern hab ich keine Lust, also wird es ein mehr oder weniger gewöhnliches WE.

Ich mach jetzt (!!) Feierabend!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Hab kürzlich von einer Tour gelesen, die beim lago Sambuco vorbei ins Bedrettotal rüber geht....



Das geht dann über den Lage del Naret, Passo del Naret, Val Torta, Alpe Cristallina. Das ist der Übergang von Airolo vom AX Bodensee - Lago Maggiore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das geht dann über den Lage del Naret, Passo del Naret, Val Torta, Alpe Cristallina. Das ist der Übergang von Airolo vom AX Bodensee - Lago Maggiore


Na das klingt doch gut!


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

nachträglich, liebe Lahmschnecke!

(ich bin mir zwar nicht mehr sicher, ob's Samstag oder Sonntag war, aber ich hoffe, dass du gut gefeiert hast und erfolgreich die Fasnet vermieden)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. März 2014)

Danke, danke!! Fasching erfolgreich gemieden und irgendwie doch gefeiert (mein Kopf fühlte sich zumindest am Sonntag so an!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2014)

Heute war mal wieder Laufen angesagt, nicht gerade mein Lieblingssport. Aber so hab ich noch die letzten Minuten trockenes Wetter ausgekostet, auf dem Heimweg fing es schon zu nieseln an. Der Gegenwind hatte gefühlte 10% Steigung 
Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt nicht wieder recht weit runterschneit, würde gern mal wieder Richtung Berge.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Pfadi, schön dass Du uns von "untern" wieder hoch geschaufelt hast!
Hier regnet es auch seit einer halben Stunde - aber der Frühling soll ja nächste Woche wiederkommen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2014)

Aber ist ja schon gemein, dass es pünktlich am WE schlecht wird und am Mo wieder schön. Ich plane, am Di wieder mit dem Rad in die Arbeit zu fahren. Ich hoffe, es kommt nichts dazwischen, wo ich z.B. ein Auto brauche. Dafür lass ich dann gerne im Studio meine Lieblingsstunde ausfallen.

Highlight heute: Den 1. frischen Spargel, jamjam....fast so gut wie ein Eisbecher.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Oh leeecker - Spargel! Ich habe hier leider noch keinen gefunden. Viiieel besser als ein Eisbecher! Mmmmmmh *lechz*


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2014)

Schneckle, guck mal 

https://www.google.de/search?q=pris...iIBQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1429&bih=980&dpr=0.9


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2014)

Und heute gibt´s schon wieder Spargel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. März 2014)

@mausi - sieht aus wie vom anderen Stern . Wieder was gelernt.
@Pfadi - heute früh war es nicht so kalt wie gestern. Sitze schwitzend im Büro. Und ich will auch endlich Spargel; muß ich doch glatt mal bei unserem Spargelbauern vorbei fahren, ob er schon welchen hat. Mmmmmmmh!

Und pünktlich zum WE wieder schlechtes Wetter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2014)

Mich friert´s seit heute früh, bin heute zwar wieder 2-rädrig im Büro, aber diesmal motorisiert und seit dem nicht mehr aufgetaut, obwohl ich 3-5 Schichten anhatte.    Dafür geht´s in der Mittagspause in die Eisdiele, dann weiß ich wenigstens, warum es mich friert.
Meteo für hier ist immer noch gut und ich hoffe auf eine nette Tour morgen, zumindest bis zum Nachmittag. Wenn es dann schlecht wird, pack ich meinen neuen Laptop aus und versuche, es mit meinem Garmin zu verheiraten.


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2014)

Halllooo
jetzt gehts hier wieder weiter
komm grad vom Mauertraining


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2014)

Scylla, du meinst das nicht im Ernst - keine Zeit  schade


----------



## Chrige (1. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Scylla, du meinst das nicht im Ernst - keine Zeit  schade


 Das brauchte jetzt etwas, bis ich verstand, auf was das bezogen ist. Bei mir sieht es leider zeitmässig im Moment auch schlecht aus (siehe mein letzter Post im WP).
Geht jetzt das Gequassel eigentlich hier weiter?


----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Geht jetzt das Gequassel eigentlich hier weiter?



soweit ich das verstanden habe - ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. April 2014)

So, bin auch wieder hier 

Wenn ich meinen Doc grade richtig verstanden habe, dann bin ich die nächsten 3 Wochen an Krücken unterwegs und die nächsten 2 -3 Monate definitiv ohne Rad  . Nähere Infos folgen. Bin grade zutiefst deprimiert.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

ouh shit


----------



## Chrige (1. April 2014)

Ouh sch.... Und das von einem eigentlich "harmlosen" Sturz. Wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe ganz fest, dass es schneller wieder gut kommt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. April 2014)

Ohje, das hat sich ja rentiert! Fühl dich gedrückt, du Arme! Ich wünsche dir eine ganz schnelle gute Besserung!


----------



## Fantasmina (1. April 2014)

Gute und rasche Besserung Lahmschnecke, tut mir echt leid für dich!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. April 2014)

@all: Danke *schluchz*

Mausi - wäre nicht "spiderwoman" ein besserer Nick für Dich, wenn ich mir das Photo so anschaue .


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2014)

ich geh nicht die Wand hoch
ich hangel mich entlang in der untersten Reihe, vom rechten zum linken Ende und wieder zurück. Was aufm Foto nicht so auffällt, die Mauer hat 2 "Ecken" um die man rum muß, die sind ziemlich knifflig und manchmal kommt aus den schönen großen Grifflöchern das Wasser raus, oder Spinnen. In manchen nisten Vögel und ganz oben haben auch schon Siebenschläfer gezwickt 
Das ist richtig gutes Training, da die Mauer größtenteils überhängt und nicht oft so schöne große Griffe oder Tritte da sind. Gestern war ich richtig zufrieden, so gut hats bisher noch nie am Saisonbeginn geklappt. 
Die Gruppe ist normalerweise Mittwochs da tätig, da sind viele alte Hasen dabei, der älteste ist 76 o. 78...aber es ist auch ein Spiderman hier oft unterwegs, sie nennen ihn  die Spinne, der ist dann normalerweise mind. in der Höhe unterwegs, wo man im Vordergrund das große Loch sieht. 

Mensch Schneggle, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, was der Doc noch gefunden hat, nachdem am Anfang nix war.
Ich glaub du mußt doch noch zum Osteopathen, ich drück dich auf jeden Fall mal und fühl mit dir....so ein Mist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2014)

Hallo Schneggle, wie geht´s dir denn inzwischen? Wird´s schon besser oder bist du ganz außer Gefecht gesetzt und musst sogar liegen? Langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. April 2014)

N´Abend Mädels,

Danke dass Ihr Euch alle Gedanken um mich macht - ich bin echt gerührt *rotwerd*
Das MRT hat einen Spongiosabruch ("Beckenprellung" mit Deformitäten) beidseits am Iliosacralgelenk gezeigt, und beidseits frei Flüssigkeit und Einblutungen im Becken. Das ist schmerzhaft, muß aber nicht operiert werden und heilt mir der Zeit. 6 Wochen Ruhe und Entlastung, Krücken. Und natürlich nicht radeln, kann ja kaum gehen. Jetzt bin ich wie ein Tiger im Käfig; laufe hier im Kreis am Krücken, recke den Hals nach links und rechts, gräme mich, grantle mit meinem Rad, bin aggressiv nach links und rechts und nicht "gut zu haben"... mein armer Schatz trägt es mit stoischer Ruhe, ich liebe ihn .
Aber es hilft alles nichts... es ist wie es ist. Ich übe mich in Geduld (wobei die Betonung auf ÜBEN liegt) und hoffe, dass ich wenigstens bis Mitte August soweit halbwegs fit bin, dass ich Mausis Knallertour wenigstens schieben kann  . Aber da sind Prognosen noch zu früh. Auch für unseren Schweizurlaub müssen wir wohl umplanen  (mei, so tolle Touren haben wir da geplant ).
Abwarten... ich bin zäh.

LG von der deprimierten Lahmschnecke


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2014)

Jetzt bin ich aber froh, dass du dich meldest - puuhh - ich bin voll bei dir. 
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen letzten Bänderriß am Knöchel hatte, im Mai   , da hab ich auch geglaubt die Saison ist vorbei, und vor allem nix tun können, Wetter gut...
Also erstmal bist du bisher gut trainiert, du wirst das gut kompensieren, in 6 Wochen hast du noch fast 2 Monate bis zu eurer Tour...das wird. Zur Not müßt ihr halt ein paar Schiebepassagen einplanen.
Ich hab gleich mal nachgelesen, das läuft ja unter Ermüdungsbruch, und das heißt du hast in letzter Zeit etwas zu viel oder nicht richtig passend für dich gemacht. Dein Sturz hat es ans Tageslicht gebracht. Außerdem kann die Ursache auch hormonell oder Osteoporoseabhängig sein. Vor ca. 2 Jahren waren wir ein Wochenende zum Klettern auf einer Hütte, alles ganz normal keine Vorkommnisse, Abstieg mit schwerem Rucksack etwas steil. Einige Tage später hatte ich irgendwelche Rückenprobleme, weiß nicht mehr wo, und bin zu meinem Osteopath und habs erzählt. Erste Frage war "ob ich an diesem WoE meine Tage gehabt hätte" Hä  dachte ich was soll das. Antwort durch die stärkere Durchblutung und Gewebsveränderung im Beckenbereich hätte sich da durch diesen Abstieg was verschoben. Ok der kann mir viel erzählen, aber ich hatte meine Tage. Also an hormonelle Ursachen kann ich bei uns FRauen in unserem Alter gleich glauben.
Und das nächste wäre, wie siehts mit deinen Knochen aus. Hast du mal dein Vitamin D messen lassen? Ganz oberwichtig, auch für die Heilung.
Bei Schatzi wurden u.a. als Nebenwirkungen seiner Behandlung auch starke Knochenprobleme, vor allem im Hüftbereich, aufgeführt. Irgendwann bin ich zum Arzt und hab ihn gebeten Schatzi Vitamin D zu geben. Just ab dem Tag hat er welches bekommen, hauptsächlich wegen der langen Cortisonbehandlung und er kriegts immer noch. Schatzi hat trotz seiner Gewichtsabnahme auf ca. 55kg, langer Bewegungsunfähigkeit, etc. keinerlei Knochen oder Gelenkprobleme. Seit er wieder klettert hat er keine Rückenprobleme mehr. Allerdings ist da auch wichtig Calcium und Magnesium  zu nehmen. 
Na ja, das ist alles kein Trost für dich, aber du brauchst etwas Abwechslung, dann hast du hiermit wenigstens was zum lesen. 
Wenn du sonst Betätigung brauchst, geb ich dir noch ein paar Themen zum Nachforschen für unsere Tour.
Ich glaub fest dran, dass wir Ende August was zusammen fahren können. 
Unser Alter hat auch einen riesigen Vorteil, wir sind zäh, wie du auch erkennst, und wir können noch eine ganze Menge erreichen.
In diesem Sinne schicke ich dir mal ne ganze Tüte voll Superenergie rüber. Das Wetter wird in den nächsten Wochen vermutl. eh schlechter und wenns dir besser geht, passts dann damit auch wieder.
Drück dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2014)

Oje, gute Besserung und viel "Geduldrüberschieb"


----------



## scylla (5. April 2014)

Oh Mist 
Das hört ich alles gar nicht gut an. Und das jetzt genau zu Beginn der warmen Jahreszeit. Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Geduld um den Tigerkäfig zu ertragen und natürlich gute Besserung! Fühl dich in den Arm genommen und gedrückt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2014)

Oh je du Arme, ich weiß gleich gar nicht, was ich sagen soll. Bei dem Wetter ist ja nichts wirklicher Trost. Ich wünsche dir auch viel Geduld, dass du als Tiger im Käfig dann u.U. nicht mehr kaputt machst, als es nützt. Aber vermutlich merkst du selber schon, was du dir zumuten kannst. Das ist ja wohl ech saublöd gelaufen und hinterher weiß man gar nicht, wieso und warum. Also nochmal: Gute Besserung! Kannst du wenigstens in paar Wochen dann mal mit deinem Schiff bißl rumschippern?


----------



## Bettina (5. April 2014)

Hi Lahmschnecke, ich habe auch schon drauf gewartet von dir zu lesen… hört sich nicht gut an, aber auch keine Katastrophe. Sind Tiger nicht auch Katzen? Und die liegen ja gerne mal in der Sonne und dösen ;-) Abgesehen von den 7 Leben, die die so haben.
Nimm dir Zeit, bei deiner guten Grundkonstitution wird es bestimmt schneller gehen als die Ärzte glauben, aber mach jetzt wirklich erstmal langsam. Alles gute und bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2014)

Hab heut meine erste lange Tour geschafft 
ca. 70km und ca. 1200hm

geholfen hat mir 




bin leider etwas spät weggekommen, mußte zuerst mit Schatzi noch in die Klinik, kleiner Notfall, nix schlimmes.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. April 2014)

Mausi, 70 km und 1200 hm sind ein Wort 

@all - danke für alle Genesungswünsche, Ablenkungen, Beileidsbekundungen. Es wird schon wieder werden...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2014)

@ Mausoline: Das sieht ja bei euch nach Sonnenschein aus! Wir haben am Samstag auch unsere zweite längere Tour gemacht, 1000hm und 80km, aber auf der Hütte war nix mit Sonnenschein, eher bedeckt und leidlich windig. War dann schon ganz schön frisch bei 14 Grad. Im Tal gab´s dann trotzdem noch eine Kugel Eis, allerdings war der Aufwärm-Cappu dann echt Pflicht!  Wenigstens mussten wir nicht durch Schnee, wie am WE zuvor, man wird ja bescheiden. Ich hoffe ja, dass man bald mal weiter in die Berge rein kann.


----------



## Chrige (7. April 2014)

Mann, Schneggli, ich hoffe wirklich, dass es dir bald wieder besser geht. Wenn ich die Fotos von Mausi sehe für die Ü50 Tour würde ich am liebsten auch mitkommen...
Ich war gestern wiedereinmal auf meinem Hausberg auf einer Tour. Eigentlich wäre eine organisierte Biketour von der IG Mountainbike Zug auf dem Programm gestanden. Der Guide tauchte aber nicht auf, so dass wir zu fünft unseren Hausberg unsicher machten. Und wiedereinmal lernte en neuen Trail kennen. Der Trailbeginn ist allerdings so mit Schlagholz zugedeckt, dass der nicht zu sehen ist, wenn man ihn nicht kennt. So war zuerst einmal Biketragen angesagt





Danach aber eigentlich ziemlich flowig, allerdings doch immer mit einer Spur Konzentration zu fahren. Der Typ hinter mir ist Italiener und hatte wohl seinen Adrenalinschub des Lebens, da er noch nie solche Sachen gefahren war . Die Sonne kam dann weiter unten auch noch raus.
Ach ja, an die Muttis: Seht ihr, ich habe Knieprotektoren! Am Samstag direkt beim Händler anprobiert und mitgenommen (und bis jetzt noch nichts bezahlt). Der Händler meinte, wir klären das mit dem Preis ein anderes mal.
Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche und alles Gute für Schneggli...


----------



## murmel04 (7. April 2014)

@Chrige, und wie fährt es sich mit den knieprotektoren?

Ich schleppe meine immer mit, ok hier bei uns nicht, aber geteagen habe ich sie noch nie 

Und den Italiener kann ich verstehen, ging mir in der Pfalz auch so, bei uns sind die Steine einfach besser aufgeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. April 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @Chrige, und wie fährt es sich mit den knieprotektoren?
> 
> Ich schleppe meine immer mit, ok hier bei uns nicht, aber geteagen habe ich sie noch nie


 
Ich trug eigentlich die Knieprotektoren nur mit, weil ich den Guide kenne, welcher die Tour eigentlich geleitet hätte. Er fährt Downhillrennen und bei seiner letzten Tour, wo ich dabei war, hatte ich einen permanenten Adrenalinschub. Ich wusste auch, was er vor hatte. Der Trail ist als seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwer eingestuft und je nach dem sogar als unfahrbar.
Na ja, jetzt hatte ich also die Protektoren dabei, hätte sie aber eigentlich nicht gebraucht. Allerdings fand ich, dass wenn ich sie schon dabei habe, ich sie auch während der Abfahrt anziehe. Es gäbe ja nichts dümmeres, zu stürzen, sich am Knie zu verletzen und die Protektoren im Rucksack zu haben. Sie sind ziemlich bequem. Ich fuhr dann auch noch mit ihnen nach Hause und bin sogar nochmals einen Aufstieg hoch mit den Protektoren an den Knien. Etwas doof ist, dass meine beiden Knie nicht gleich "dick" sind und der Protektor somit an einem Knie gut passt und am anderen eher eng sitzt und etwas einschneidet...


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2014)

Die Knieprotektoren halten zumindest die Knie warm 
Bei uns ists inzwischen im Wald und auf der Höh auch wärmer, konnte die ganze Zeit in kurzen Hosen fahren, nur die langen Handschuhe hab ich später beim Abfahren gebraucht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. April 2014)

*Muttimodus an* Sehr löblich, Chrige! Allerdings hätten mir Knieprotektoren (die ich mittlerweile auch habe) nicht viel genutzt, beim Sturz auf den Po, eher ne bessere Fahrtechnik und etwas mehr Konzentration *Muttimodus aus*

Bei uns ist es heute bollenwarm, blauer Himmel, windstill  

Seufz.


----------



## murmel04 (7. April 2014)

Irgendwie sitzen die Dinger meist sowie so an der falschen Stelle.

Hätte gestern ehr was für den Oberschenkel / Po benötigt .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. April 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich unseren Gardasee-Urlaub um 3 Wochen verschoben. Meinem bobes gehts langsam besser, dauert halt. 
Gehts euch gut, seid ihr fleißig am radeln?


----------



## Chrige (10. April 2014)

Hmm Schneggli, du scheinst ja dauernd unterwegs zu sein. Gardasee, Urlaub in der Schweiz, Ü50-Alpencross... Wann bist du dann am Gardasee? Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch noch an den Gardasee aber erst im September.
Habt ihr eigentlich das Datum für den Ü50-Alpencross fixiert? Ich folge dem Thread, obwohl es im August wahrscheinlich für mich eher schwierig wird, mit euch wenigstens einen Teil mitzufahren. Am Wochenende vom 23.August bin ich schon drei Tage in Graubünden am Biken (Lenzerheide-Arosa-Davos). Am 30. fahre ich in die Toskana an ein Hochzeit und am 8. September fahre ich an den Gardasee. Wenn ich aber die genauen Daten eurer Tour habe, kann ich vielleicht das eine oder andere kombinieren.
Ach ja, dann wenn ihr in Davos seid, bin ich in Frankfurt . Meine beste Freundin macht an den Ironman-Europameisterschaften mit und wir (5 Frauen) gehen sie unterstützen (und Party machen).
Heute Abend geht's wieder auf's Bike. Gestern wollte ich die Flats aufs Bike machen, doch meine Klicks waren so fest, dass ich keine Chance hatte, diese weg zu bringen. Na ja, muss halt heute Abend mein Mechaniker ran... Am Sonntag ist die erste Sonntagstour unserer Bikegruppe geplant. Die soll allerdings noch ziemlich easy sein. Ich hoffe, das Wetter hält .
Wünsche dir Schneggli weiterhin gute Besserung und allen einen guten Rest der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. April 2014)

Chrige, leider bin ich nicht dauernd unterwegs aber es stimmt schon, geplant hatten wir viel...
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, dass die Klickpedale einfach nicht runter wollten, auch Schatzi hats nichts geschafft die Dinge zu lösen. Habs auch meinen Raddandler machen lassen.
Wetter ist ja toll heute Abend... *auchbikenmag*
Am Gardasee bin ich jetzt vom 16. bis 24.5.


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2014)

Ja war richtig toll heut abend. Bin noch ne sogenannte Flachrunde gefahren in GA, damit noch ein paar Pfunde purzeln


----------



## Chrige (11. April 2014)

War wirklich schön gestern Abend. Eine ziemlich strenge Runde mit einem seeeeehr steilen Uphill und den bekannten Trails. Gestern meisterte ich auch das erste mal eine steile Wurzelabfahrt auf dem Bike. Bis jetzt hatte ich mich an dieser Stelle nie getraut. Ich liess einfach einen besseren Fahrer (meinen ehemaligen Mathematiklehrer ) vor und bin ihm gefolgt. Wie eigentlich fast immer ging es einfacher als gedacht. Es war also keine flache GA-Einheit, doch ich hoffe, dass die 1969 kcal, die meine Pulsuhr anzeigte, auch etwas von den überschüssigen Pfunden abbaut.
Der Mechaniker meines Händlers wechselte dann um 21:45 noch meine Pedalen umsonst. Wo kriegt man schon den Service zu so späten Stunden noch? Ok, ich musste die Sprüche mitanhören, weshalb ich Speci-Pedalen am Giant Bike hätte, konnte aber darüber hinwegschauen. Die Flats werden jetzt am Wochenende ausgiebig getestet.
Als ich meinen Händler noch fragte, was er für die Knieprotektoren möchte, meinte er, ich könne sie umsonst haben. Ich würde ihm auch immer wieder mit Englisch-Übersetzungen von Kunden- und Lieferantenmails helfen. Zudem werde ich mich in den nächsten Wochen noch dranmachen, einen Teil seiner Homepage auf Englisch zu übersetzen... So wäscht eine Hand die andere...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2014)

Ihr habt´s gut, bei uns hat es gestern noch bis spät geregnet, sogar heute früh, als ich mit dem Rad in die Arbeit bin, waren die Straßen noch naß  Meine ganzen frisch gewaschenen warmen Klamotten sind wieder total versifft.

Schön Schneggli, dass es dir langsam wieder besser geht! Ja, ich finde schon auch, dass ihr echt viel unterwegs seid, aber ihr habt ja recht. Wir wollen auch über Ostern irgendwo hin, sind aber noch unentschlossen. Meteo für die Pfalz ist nicht stabil, vielleicht wird´s dann doch Bassano, in die mittleren Lagen müsste man ja auf jeden Fall kommen.

Ich fahr auch oft mit dem Rad in der Hoffnung, mal ein Pfund zu verlieren, aber ich fürchte, ich füll das immer doppelt wieder auf  Aber für gescheite Touren wäre es schon hilfreich, wenn man etwas "gewichtsoptimiert" unterwegs wäre.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

Freut mich, dass der Bobbes langsam wieder besser wird 

Unterwegs kann man doch eigentlich nicht genug sein. Ich glaub, wenn man's nicht macht, ist man irgendwann alt, reich und depressiv, und fragt sich, was man eigentlich sein ganzes Leben gemacht hat. Also alles richtig gemacht, Lahmschnecke 
So ein Leben wie Stuntzi es hat, wäre mein Traum. Leider hab ich noch nicht raus gefunden, wie das finanziell gehen soll.

Für Ostern sind wir auch noch am schauen, wo man hin könnte. Die Wettervorhersage ist leider höchst grauslig. Eigentlich wollten wir in die Vogesen, aber wenn's dort feucht ist, kann man Radeln dort fast vergessen. Für die Pfalz schaut's auch nicht gerade rosig aus, aber immerhin etwas besser. Alpen aber dagegen eher schlimmer. Nach aktueller Vorhersage, hängt das miese Wetter vor allem im Süden. Also ob ihr euch mit Bassano einen Gefallen tut? 
Wir werden's wahrscheinlich erst wirklich 2-3 Tage vorher entscheiden, wohin wir fahren, oder ob es so mies ist, dass wir gleich zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Unterwegs kann man doch eigentlich nicht genug sein. Ich glaub, wenn man's nicht macht, ist man irgendwann alt, reich und depressiv, und fragt sich, was man eigentlich sein ganzes Leben gemacht hat. Also alles richtig gemacht, Lahmschnecke
> So ein Leben wie Stuntzi es hat, wäre mein Traum. Leider hab ich noch nicht raus gefunden, wie das finanziell gehen soll.



Stunzis Leben wär nicht mein Traum, er ist ja immer alleine unterwegs, mir sind da ehrlich gesagt richtige Freunde schon lieber als virtuelle. Aber reisen ist toll, keine Frage.

Wo hast du für den Süden geguckt? wetter.net und wetter.de sind für den Süden eher besser als für die Pfalz. Von mir aus kann es abends ruhig mal regnen, solange es tagsüber mal paar Stunden trocken ist zum Biken. Wenn´s gar nicht passt, bleiben wir auch daheim und nutzen dann halt die trockenen Tage für Touren daheim, ansonsten wartet der Garten auf Pflege, da will ich seit letztem Sommer was dran machen. Soviel Hugo kann ich gar nicht trinken, wie da Minze wuchert.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stunzis Leben wär nicht mein Traum, er ist ja immer alleine unterwegs, mir sind da ehrlich gesagt richtige Freunde schon lieber als virtuelle. Aber reisen ist toll, keine Frage.



Das mit dem alleine Reisen war auch nicht so gemeint, eher das Reisen an sich. Ich würd schon meinen Schatz einpacken 

Mir sind die Wetterkarten auf Wetterzentrale lieber. Die haben viel öfter recht als wetter.com, und man sieht so ungefähr den Trend, woher die Suppe kommt.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
Oben in dem grau hinterlegten Menü "Niederschlag" auswählen, und dann im selben Menü unterhalb mit den Zahlenfeldern "06/12/18/24..." in 6-Stunden-Abständen durch die Karten klicken. Karfreitag geht ab "168" los.

Hier gibt's auch noch eine Mitteleuropa-Karte:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsgfsmeur.html

Freitag + Samstag sieht leider momentan so gar nicht nach "ein bisschen Regen am Abend" sondern eher nach "fette Dusche am Mittag" aus.


----------



## murmel04 (11. April 2014)

Hab so das Gefühl, dass wir
wieder mal so typisches Osterwetter bekommen


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hab so das Gefühl, dass wir
> wieder mal so typisches Osterwetter bekommen



stimmt. Ich hab schon als Kind regelmäßig meine Ostereier im Schneetreiben gesucht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Soviel Hugo kann ich gar nicht trinken, wie da Minze wuchert.



Da könnte ich gerne behilflich sein !

Da bei mir Biken ja grade nicht geht und Schatzi sich solidarisch zeigt, haben wir jetzt einen kleinen Bagger im Garten, und Schatzi spielt "Bodo mit dem Bagger"  und schaufelt die Erde im Kreis rum. Wir nutzen die Zeit jetzt für Garten, Fenster putzen etc, dann haben wir Ruhe wenns dann wieder mit Radeln richtig und bei Wärme losgeht.

Und ja, wir haben kürzlich auch gesagt, dass Stunzi irgendwie was richtig gemacht hat in seinem Leben. Er verschiebt nichts auf "später". Mir würde so ein "Sommer-Sabbatical" in den nächsten Jahren schon reichen, um einfach kreuz und quer von Frühling bis Herbst durch die Alpen zu radeln und möglichst viel auf der Liste noch abzuhaken, so lange es noch geht. Wenn ich in Rente bin ist es dafür echt zu spät, zumindest mit dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Freitag + Samstag sieht leider momentan so gar nicht nach "ein bisschen Regen am Abend" sondern eher nach "fette Dusche am Mittag" aus.



Das ein toller link, aber das Ergebnis wollte ich eigentlich jetzt gar nicht sehen. Andererseits sind auch das nur Modelle, die sich noch ändern können. Wenn´s danach geht, würde ich heute auch noch nass beim Heimfahren. Wobei mir einfällt, dass ich nicht nur den Büroschlüssel vergessen habe, sondern auch mein Regenzeug  Ich fahr ja eigentlich nur bei schönem Wetter!


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> .....Ich liess einfach einen besseren Fahrer (meinen ehemaligen Mathematiklehrer ) vor und bin ihm gefolgt....



 sehr motivierend 
Du hasts mit deinen Leuten und der Gegend schon richtig gut erwischt 

Ich versuch grad oft im Pulsbereich bis 140 zu fahren und bei mir purzeln die Pfunde grad richtig gut, ca. 4kg sind schon weg. Ohne zu hungern, was Süßes ist auch drin, das Achtele abends und 1xWoche auch ein Geburtstag machen nix aus. Sonst ist Essen allerdings nur bis ca. 18 Uhr angesagt und natürlich viel Obst und Gemüse, aber normales Frühstück und Pasta mit Sahnesoße geht gut  Mal sehn ob ich die nächsten 4 auch noch so gut schaff 

Das sind auch noch gute Wetterseiten. Wetter.com sagt mir schon lang nicht mehr zu. Bei uns kommts mit dem Kachelmannwetter ganz gut hin.
http://wetterradar.vorarlberg.at/radar/index.html#
http://www.bergsteiger.de/wetter.cfm?nav=50

und jetzt ne kleine Runde. Schönes WoE


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... bei mir purzeln die Pfunde grad richtig gut, ca. 4kg sind schon weg. Ohne zu hungern, was Süßes ist auch drin, das Achtele abends und 1xWoche auch ein Geburtstag machen nix aus. Sonst ist Essen allerdings nur bis ca. 18 Uhr angesagt und natürlich viel Obst und Gemüse, aber normales Frühstück und Pasta mit Sahnesoße geht gut  Mal sehn ob ich die nächsten 4 auch noch so gut schaff  ...



Du machst mir Angst


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2014)

Quatsch, meine Oberschenkel haben in keine Hose mehr gepaßt, aber nicht vor lauter Muskeln.
Das war fast Höchstgewicht....und beim Klettern merkt man auch jedes Gramm.
So hab ne kleine gemütliche trailige Runde gedreht, schee wars.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. April 2014)

Ich habe mich gestern leider zuviel bewegt... jetzt tut der Bobbes wieder weh und ich habe die Krücken wieder rausgeholt...

Mausi, klingt gut was Du da schreibst, Du scheinst grade mächtig fit zu sein .
Ich hatte es auch geschafft über den Winter 3 Kilo abzunehmen, einfach durch das viele Spinning. Die hau´ ich aber grade wieder drauf.


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern leider zuviel bewegt... jetzt tut der Bobbes wieder weh und ich habe die Krücken wieder rausgeholt... übern Kopf streichel, du Arme, noch ein bißchen Geduld
> 
> Mausi, klingt gut was Du da schreibst, Du scheinst grade mächtig fit zu sein ......



Fit, ich weiß nicht so recht  Ich bin grad morgens für Stunden total erschlagen. Heut schlepp ich mich grad so vorwärts. Ich hab so schwere und tatterige Oberschenkel, ich hab mich auf jeden Fall bei den Kurzbiketouren gestern und vorgestern nicht überanstrengt. 
Ich muß jetzt mal rausfinden, ob die Matratze nicht taugt oder obs tatsächlich von meiner entfernten Amalgamplombe kommt


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2014)

.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. April 2014)

Das Bergsteigerwetter sieht aus wie das vom DAV. Bei uns kommt der Tiroler Wetterbericht ganz gut hin. Ich weiß, dass viele das Kachelmannwetter mögen, ich mag´s überhaupt nicht, dann noch eher wetter online.
Wir waren gestern zum 1. Mal an der Mangfall, davon war ich aber nicht so begeistert, Isar finde ich flowiger, auch wenn´s landschaftlich echt Klasse war. Aber ich hab halt echt selten eine Kamera dabei.
Bei mir purzeln keine Pfunde... Aber bißl was muss vor dem Sommer auf jeden Fall noch weg.
Die Osteraussichten sind ja nun echt nicht pricklend. Jedenfalls haben wir jetzt beschlossen zu Hause zu bleiben, evtl. nehm ich noch einen zusätzlichen Tag frei und wir machen von hier aus Tagestouren. Macht ja keinen Sinn, 400km zu fahren um dort im Regen rumzusitzen. Und in Bassano sind Gleitschirmflugdays, da ist dann vermutlich so wie Bikefestival am Gardasee. Darauf kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2014)

Heute zu Fuß trainiert mit Schatzi und nur mit leichtem Rucksack.
Start auf 370, steil und auf großteils verblocktem Pfad auf 900 + 12m Turm hoch



runter zur Hälfte auch auf teilweise verblocktem Pfad. Beide Pfade wollte ich schon längst mal laufen, zum Fahren wärs eher was für Scylla  nix für mich, schöne Kehren, aber die meisten verblockt und stufig...aber auch so gutes Training 

jetzt bin ich gespannt  ob Kachelmann morgen mit dem Regen recht hat, da will ich aufs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. April 2014)

Gestern war von unserer Bikegruppe eine relative flache Tagestour organisiert (62km, 1100hm). Die 1100hm waren hauptsächlich auf drei Aufstiege verteilt, so dass es nie längere Aufstiege gab. Meine Flats wurden auch gleich mitgetestet. Sie machen sich schon mal gut auf dem Bike:





Aussicht vom ersten "Gipfel". Es war noch ziemlich dunstig/bewölkt, so dass ich am Morgen nicht an den Sonnenschutz gedacht hatte und somit schon den ersten leichten Sonnenbrand habe  (und die hässlichen Ränder des T-Shirts und der Handschuhe)




Im Dunst am Horizont am anderen Ende des Sees waren wir gestartet:




Und da vorne ging es weiter:




Der Vorteil einer "Einsteigertour" ist, dass man oben an einem Aufstieg verschnaufen kann, bis alle dort sind:




Danach gab es noch einige Trails, ein paar Höhenmeter und eine idyllische Fahrt zurück entlang des Flusses. Der Fotoapparat kam aber erst am Schluss des letzten Aufstiegs wieder heraus, nämlich auf meinem Balkon :




Und zu guter Letzt bei meiner Schwiegermama vorbei und von ihrem Balkon aus die Schneelage meiner "Hausberge" geprüft. Meine Hometrails auf dem "Hügel" links sollten also alle inzwischen schneefrei sein und auch die Rigi (rechts vom Hochhaus) kann schon bald wieder befahren werden.




Alles in allem ein wunderschöner Tag mit viel (zuviel) Sonne, netten Leuten und der Erkenntnis, dass meine Flats vorläufig auf dem Bike bleiben...


----------



## Fantasmina (14. April 2014)

Sieht toll aus, schöne Fotos!. Wie klappt das mit den Flats? Mein Mann hat auch gewechselt (Ellbogen gebrochen, weil nicht aus den Klicks rausgekommen). Wie versetzt man das Hinterrad mit den Flats?
Habe auch bereits die typische Radfahrer-Bräune, hat aber auch Positives: das Wetter war bisher nicht schlecht.
Bin ab dem Wochenende nach Ostern wieder für Tour(en) zu haben, egal ob nördlich oder südlich des Alpenkammes...


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Wie versetzt man das Hinterrad mit den Flats?



genau gleich wie mit Klicks 

Die Radfahrer-Bräune ist doch was schönes 
Daran sieht man wenigstens, dass der Träger draußen aufm Rad Spaß gehabt hat. Nahtlos gebräunte Menschen bemitleide ich immer für schrecklich langweilige Nachmittage am Strand oder auf der Sonnenbank


----------



## Fantasmina (14. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> genau gleich wie mit Klicks
> Dann muss ich nochmals über die Bücher. Bin auch erst am Anfang mit den Hinterrad versetzen, gelingt im Moment bergab auf Asphalt, auf dem Trail hingegen noch gar nicht.
> 
> Die Radfahrer-Bräune ist doch was schönes
> ...


----------



## Chrige (14. April 2014)

Hinterrad versetzen hab ich noch nicht versucht mit den Flats. Ich habe noch etwas Angst vor den Schrammen am Schienbein . Sonst geht es mit den Flats sehr gut. Obwohl wir keine sehr schwierigen Trails fuhren, denke ich, dass ich mich sicherer fühle.
Die Radfahrer-Bräune ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich Ende August an eine schicke Hochzeit darf, und meine Bräune bis dann wahrscheinlich ziemlich dämlich ausschaut...
@Fantasmina : Ich schicke dir dann mal meine freien Daten durch. Freu mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren...


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Dann muss ich nochmals über die Bücher



Flats montieren und ausprobieren 
Im Westentlichen sollte das immer über Schwerpunkts-Verlagerung gehen, und dabei sind die Schuhe/Pedale egal. Wenn es nur über Ziehen an den Pedalen geht, dann ist das letztendlich eine Sackgasse, die in richtig schwierigen Situationen aufm Trail nichts mehr bringt. Von daher ist es immer eine gute Idee, mit Flats zu üben, um nicht schummeln zu können.

@Chrige
es gibt solche soften Schienbeinschützer, die man zu Knieprotektoren kombinieren kann, um sich vor den Pins zu schützen. Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr sinnvolle Sache, die Pins hat man sich schneller ins Bein gerammt als man denkt, und das muss einfach nicht sein.

Gegen Radfahrerbräune: einfach Kleider mit Halbarm und mindestens knielang kaufen, dann sieht man's nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (14. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Flats montieren und ausprobieren
> Im Westentlichen sollte das immer über Schwerpunkts-Verlagerung gehen, und dabei sind die Schuhe/Pedale egal. Wenn es nur über Ziehen an den Pedalen geht, dann ist das letztendlich eine Sackgasse, die in richtig schwierigen Situationen aufm Trail nichts mehr bringt. Von daher ist es immer eine gute Idee, mit Flats zu üben, um nicht schummeln zu können.
> 
> Nehme mir diese Erklärung zu Herzen, Danke!
> ...


Guter Tipp! Da bleiben also nur noch die Hände und Füsse...


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Guter Tipp! Da bleiben also nur noch die Hände und Füsse...



Sandalen mit Riemchen in Fesselhöhe und Armbänder/Armbanduhr kaschieren den Übergang von braun zu weiß ganz gut


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2014)

scylla, unsre Modeexpertin 

da bei mir alles weiß in weiß bleibt, hab ich in der Hinsicht keine Probleme beim Anziehen. Wichtiger ist allerdings, dass ich nicht rot werde 

@Chrige - schöner Frühling bei euch 

bei uns ists zwar trocken, aber es ist eklig windig und kalt - bäähh


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. April 2014)

@ Mausoline: Wollte dich schon fragen, ob du zu deiner Bikerunde aufgebrochen bist! Hier hat es sogar zwischendurch schon mal geregnet. Ich sitze zwar hier im Büro, aber draußen sieht es sehr ungemütlich aus. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mit dem Roller im Büro bin, vermutlich würde ich da den ganzen Abend nicht mehr auftauen.

Stimmt, Scylla wird unser Style-Guide !


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stimmt, Scylla wird unser Style-Guide !



bäh, das ist ja schrecklich 

Aber ja, ich hab mir da zwangsläufig schon drüber Gedanken gemacht, wie man die Radfahrer-Streifen kaschieren kann, weil ich auch lauter so "nette" Kolleginnen habe wie fantasmina, die sich ständig drüber lustig machen oder mir tolle Tipps für nicht-entstellende Freizeitbeschäftigungen geben wollen. Ansonsten wär's mir herzlich egal.

Kalt und windig war's bei uns gestern auch stellenweise. Die Sonne hat gewärmt, aber der Wind auf >1000m war eisig.
Die gute Nachricht: die Hochvogesen sind schon fast komplett schneefrei und trocken . Nur am Hohneck liegen noch die paar obligatorischen Schneefelder, die es dort normalerweise auch noch Ende Mai zu bestaunen gibt.


----------



## Chrige (14. April 2014)

Mal schauen, ob ein Kleid mit Halbarm wirklich drinliegt. Die Hochzeit findet in Italien statt. Na ja, getönte Hautcreme ist auch immer gut, um solche Sachen zu kaschieren. Musste bei mir schon bei blauen Flecken hinhalten.
Bei uns scheint die Sonne mit ein paar Wolken zwischendurch. Ok, Wind haben wir auch, aber im Moment noch wunderschönes Frühlingswetter.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. April 2014)

Musst halt bis dahin immer mit Trägertop fahren oder zumindest ärmellos, dann kannst du auch locker ein kurzärmliges Kleid anziehen. Falls in der Kirche geheiratet wird, wärst du wahrscheinlich ohnehin um lange Ärmle froh  Durch viele verschiedene Hosen und Shirts verwischt der Unterschied doch... Im Mai bin ich auch noch gestreift, aber im Juli ist das dann nicht mehr so tragisch. Okay, der Rock sollte dann nicht kürzer als die Radlhose sein. 
Bei uns soll es heute nacht und morgen wieder auf 700m runterschneien, es ist zum Mäuse melken! Immer wenn´s grad wieder geht, schneit es nochmal. Alpenschicksal   Und bis zum Urlaub sind´s nur noch 3 Monate, allmählich werde ich konditionstechnisch etwas nervös. Und Höhenmeter kriegt man halt nur in den Bergen zusammen.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2014)

Ich war vorher sogar mit dem Rad beim Briefkasten  ansonsten jammer ich ein bißle vor mich hin, hab nämlich Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln, vom Laufen von gestern....als ob ich dieses Jahr noch nix gemacht hätte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2014)

Ich hab am Sonntag mal mein Kräuterbeet gejätet und hab davon im Oberschenkel Muskelkater  Vom Laufen kann ich mich auch immer paar Tage kaum rühren, ich weiß schon, warum ich es so dick habe. Heute geh ich mal wieder ins Fitness-Studio, obwohl ja das Wetter besser als der Wetterbericht ist. Hätte ich doch mit dem Radl in die Arbeit können.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. April 2014)

Ich hätte gerne Muskelkater...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2014)

Kriegst du schon wieder, Kopf hoch!


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Muskelkater...



Ich hätt dir meine Oberschenkel gleich ausgeliehen  
und heut noch meinen Kopf dazu   ......nenee ich mach selber ein paar Tage schlapp und du wirst ohne Muskelkater wieder fit 

@pfadi - gut wenn man nicht alleine ist


----------



## Denzinger (17. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hätt dir meine Oberschenkel gleich ausgeliehen
> und heut noch meinen Kopf dazu   ......nenee ich mach selber ein paar Tage schlapp und du wirst ohne Muskelkater wieder fit
> 
> @pfadi - gut wenn man nicht alleine ist


Ich glaub den Kopf von Schneggle willst Heute auch nicht!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. April 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Ich glaub den Kopf von Schneggle willst Heute auch nicht!


Gemein, du alte Petze !


----------



## Denzinger (17. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Gemein, du alte Petze !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2014)

Ich hör sie schon: Wart´ du nur, bist du mir heimkommst!  
Was macht der Bobbes, Schneggle? Darfst du schon wieder normal rumlaufen?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. April 2014)

Ja, ich laufe ohne Krücken. Aber ohne Schmerzmittel geht's noch nicht. Es ist ein bischen besser, aber einfach zäääh... Sitzen tut immer noch weh, und schwerer Heben geht auch nicht. So tiger ich halt den ganzen Tag im Haus herum...


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2014)

Heut abend gehts mir wieder gut. Mein Blutdruck ist wieder normal, am Dienstag war der fast auf 160. Ich sollte mal die Luftdruckverhältnisse studieren.....  nee is auch nix, dann weiß ich ja schon vorher, dass ich ne Riesenmatschbirne krieg.

Schneggle guck mal
http://www.homoeopathie-homoeopathisch.de/homoeopathische-mittel/Ruta-graveolens.shtml


ach so, fast vergessen





und ich weiß was ich morgen mach....keinen Wecker stellen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. April 2014)

So Mädels, das schlechte Wetter hat wenigstens ein Gutes: Soeben hab ich die Steuererklärung weggeschickt.  Am Vormittag hab ich die trockene Phase wenigstens noch für ne Stunde Nordic Walking genutzt. Das bringt mich zwar vermutlich konditionell nicht sonderlich weiter, aber wenigstens mal wieder frische Luft tanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (18. April 2014)

@Pfadi, da hatten wir ja das gleiche Programm. Meine Steuererklärung wurde auch heute ausgefüllt und abgeschickt.
Gestern noch das tolle Wetter für eine Feierabendtour mit vielen Trails genutzt. Heute ist leider alles weiss... Schnee bis 500m runter...

















Und ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht: Wiedereinmal einen neuen Trail an meinem Hausberg gefahren. Auf der Singletrailkarte ist er schwarz eingezeichnet (sehr schwer). Deshalb traute ich mich früher nie ran. Na ja, weiss nicht genau, weshalb der schwarz sein soll und die anderen zwei Trails, die wir gestern fuhren und für mich schwieriger sind "nur" rot eingezeichnet sind...
Hoffe jetzt, dass der Schnee so schnell wie möglich weg ist.
Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2014)

dein Hausberg muss übersät sein von Trails 

Ich konnte gestern nicht fahren, war auf einem Geburtstag. Heut hab ich mich drangesetzt um Details unserer Tour über die mir nicht bekannten Streckenabschnitte zu sammeln. Heut abend sind wir dann noch ne Runde gelaufen und die Sicht war so gut  dass ich in die Pfalz rüberwinken konnte...schee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2014)

@ Chrige: Ja, am Do hat´s auch bei mir noch zu einer kleinen Feierabentour gereicht, aber Trails gibt es bei uns leider eher nicht. Bis 500m hat es Gott sei Dank nicht geschneit (sonst müsste ich schon Schnee schippen) aber zumindest auf 1000m hat es schon wieder eine dicke Schneedecke. Da muss ich heute abend nochmal Webcam gucken, ob es sich morgen lohnt, in die Berge zu fahren, oder ob ich da eher Schneeschuhe bräuchte. Allmählich geht mir das echt auf den Zeiger. Und im März sah es schon mal so gut aus! Sowenig Höhenmeter bin ich noch nie im April gefahren wie heuer!


----------



## Fantasmina (19. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Flats montieren und ausprobieren
> 
> Heute gemacht und für gut befunden! Nur ein Kratzer am Schienbein. Konnte bergauf und bergab bereits mehr fahren als mit den Klick. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen guten Tipp, welche Flatpedalen ich kaufen soll, danke!
> 
> Habe mal scheu versucht bergab das Hinterrad zu heben. Kann bestätigen, dass ich vorher geschummelt habe. Das Gefühl mit den Flats ist aber angenehmer, weil ich auf das Bike "hören" muss. Danke also für die Ermunterung!


----------



## Chrige (19. April 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt erst einen Kratzer an der Wade. Hmm, das wird ja toll, wenn wir jetzt beide mit Flats unterwegs sind. Dann kann es auf die "schwarzen" Trails gehen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern!
Habe heute meine Krücken in die Ecke geworfen und ne kurze schmerzfreie Runde bei Sonne und in kurzen Hosen gedreht - hach war das wieder mal schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2014)

supi Schneggle, weiter so

hab mich gestern ein bißchen verfranzt und die Sonne war leider auch nicht oft da.

und dann hat uns die Telekom gestern das Internet abgestellt   erst mehr als 2 Stunden nachdem ich heut vormittag angerufen hab, war alles wie vorher


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. April 2014)

oh Mausi, kein Internet - GEHT JA GAR NICHT! Was haben wir nur vor 15 Jahren gemacht, da waren wir auch schon weit über 30...  Wir waren total isoliert...

Ich bin heute über 40 km gefahren, aber nur ein paar Höhenmeter, und auf dem Trail hab ich auch wieder an der Stufe geloost...aber ich bin sehr froh dass es doch schon so gut und schmerzfrei geht!


----------



## murmel04 (21. April 2014)

Wie gefahren, darfst du schon?

Wenn ja, klasse und es geht aufwärts


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> oh Mausi, kein Internet - GEHT JA GAR NICHT! Was haben wir nur vor 15 Jahren gemacht, da waren wir auch schon weit über 30...  Wir waren total isoliert.........



*Internet mit Modem ca. 1998, boaahh ging das langsam, CAD mit´m 486er Rechner, ich glaub 40 MB Festplatte*  *das waren Zeiten* 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ........Ich bin heute über 40 km gefahren, aber nur ein paar Höhenmeter, und auf dem Trail hab ich auch wieder an der Stufe geloost...aber ich bin sehr froh dass es doch schon so gut und schmerzfrei geht!



aber bitte vorsichtig  mach auch mal nen Tag Pause - mama modus 

nachdem auch mein Tacho gestern den Geist aufgegeben hab, hab ich festgestellt, dass es doch ca. 45 km und fast 900hömes waren. Mit Klettern wars dafür heut nix  Regen, sind dafür auf schönsten Felsen/Treppenpfaden, leider Naturschutzgebiet, um das Felsmassiv gelaufen 

Schöne Restwoche euch allen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. April 2014)

Murmel, Eigentlich soll ich nicht biken...aber zuhause hocken tut mehr weh. Bin ganz brav *lieb guck* und höre sofort auf zu pedalieren wenn es weh tut. Es hat aber nicht weh getan. Morgen mache ich aber Pause... nichts übertreiben.


----------



## murmel04 (21. April 2014)

Freut mich für dich. 

Drück dir die Daumen , dass es schnell besser wird und der Doc nur eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen hat...

Manchmal tut es gut sich nicht so ganz daran zu halten.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

Super, dass das mit dem Radeln schon wieder geht 
Wenn du's jetzt nicht übertreibst, geht's ja vielleicht doch schneller rum als der Doc prophezeit hat.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2014)

Hey, das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten! Musst ja auch nicht gleich als erstes was fahren, was gesund gerade mal so geht, lass es ruhig angehen!
Gestern war das Wetter eigentlich nicht so schlecht, wie prophezeit, aber wir sind dann doch nur ne Hausrunde gefahren, auch nur ganz wenig hm. Zu weit haben wir uns von daheim nicht weggetraut, weil immer wieder fette schwarze Wolken rumgewabert sind. Am Spätnachmittag hat´s dann auch prompt noch ein richtiges Gewitter mit gescheitem Platzregen gegeben, da hätte ich nicht mehr unterwegs sein wollen. Aber die Schneedecke hat wenigstens richtig gelitten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. April 2014)

Also im Büro hocken und Zahlen schubsen tut definitiv mehr weh als lockeres radeln ...  Das kann nicht gesund sein...


----------



## murmel04 (22. April 2014)

Ne ist es nicht, die schubserei.

Quäl mich heute auch rum, lass den Tag rumgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (22. April 2014)

Hey Schneggli, schön zu hören, dass es dir wieder besser geht. Und im Büro sitzen schmerzt fast immer.
Hab's leider dieses lange Wochenende nicht aufs Bike geschafft. Am Freitag war das Wetter ja garstig und die anderen drei Tage hat mein Schatz extra frei genommen, um mit mir etwas unternehmen zu können. Da konnte ich schlecht aufs Bike.
Zu den Trails an meinen Hausberg noch: Ja, da gibt es wirklich unzählige. Der Berg ist ca. 20km lang. Im Western fällt er steil 500-600hm zum See runter. An der Flanke gibt es 3 mehr oder weniger parallel laufende Forststrassen, welche alle paar 100m von Trails verbunden sind, die mehr oder weniger die Falllinie runterkommen. Deshalb sind die Trails auch teilweise ziemlich tricky. And der Ostflanke des Berges ist es auch ziemlich steil aber weniger hoch, da es nur ca. 300hm bis zur "Hochebene" runtergeht. "Vorne" im Norden läuft der Berg hügelig aus, so dass es dort einiges an Landwirtschaft und auch wenige Trails gibt. Diese sind dafür einfacher und für den Bikebeginn geeignet. Am südlichen Ende steigt der Berg nochmals 500hm zum Wildspitz hoch, der bei den Bikern ziemlich bekannt und beliebt ist. Beim Bergrestaurant hat es einen ca. 20m langen Bikeständer. Von dort kann man entweder einfach Richtung Norden runter oder extrem schwierige Trails Richtung Süden nehmen. An die habe ich mich allerdings noch nie gewagt. Deshalb immer wieder mein Kommentar: Heute wiedereinmal einen neuen Trail entdeckt.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche. Bei mir gibt es leider kein Bike, da ich geschäftlich wiedereinmal reisen darf. Dafür bin ich in 4 Wochen schon auf den Kapverden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2014)

Wie weit hast du es denn bis zu deinem Hausberg? Klingt echt super! Bei uns muss man schon froh sein, wenn ein Berg 1 Trail hat und der nicht total von Wanderern überlaufen ist. Dafür ist er dann sicherlich nass oder total mit Bäumen zu oder beides. Aber ich bin ja schon froh, dass wir überhaupt Berge haben!
Urlaubsaussichten sind ja immer super, 4 Wochen eine absehbare Zeit. Da wird ich schon etwas neidig....aber es sei dir wirklich gegönnt! Wie lange bleibst du denn?


----------



## Chrige (22. April 2014)

Mit dem Bike fahre ich 10 Minuten, bis die Steigung meines Hausberges beginnt. Für mich schon weit, da ich bis vor 3 Jahren am Hausberg wohnte und ca. 2 Minuten mit dem Bike zum ersten Trail hatte . Spaziergänger und Wanderer hat es glücklicherweise auf den Trails auch kaum. Die meisten fahren mit der Standseilbahn oder dem Auto auf den Berg, machen zu Fuss einen Spaziergang oben und fahren wieder runter. Und sonst sind sie hauptsächlich auf den Forststrassen, da die Trails ziemlich steil sind.
Ich werde 2 Wochen auf den Kapverden sein. Heute Abend haben wir ein Kennenlern-Treff der Reisegruppe. Ich bin schon ziemlich gespannt, wer da so alles mitkommt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. April 2014)

Uih, Chrige, das wird ja ein spannender Abend heute für Dich, viel Spaß!
Mir gehts eher wie Pfadi - kaum nen Trail und wenn nur kurz, und eher Bodenwellen als Berge. Aber wenn man sich Mühe gibt bekommt man schon ein paar Hömes zusammen, halt nicht am Stück. Über den 1. Mai geht es auch mal wieder an den Bodensee, nach dem Schiffle schauen und im Hinterland biken, so denn mein Bobbes mit macht. FeWo hab ich grade gebucht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2014)

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, dass auch das Wetter passt. Wir haben auch mal 1. Mai angepeilt, wieder wegzufahren, machen das aber vom Wetter abhängig. Ich hoffe, ich krieg so kurzfristig Urlaub... und ne Ferienwohnung!


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2014)

Chrige hat den TraumHausberg, da wirds einem nicht langweilig 

Und wenn ich das von euch lese hab ichs doch nicht so schlecht, zwar keine kilometerlangen Trails, aber doch einiges im 10-15km Umkreis 
und deftige Steigungen gibts auch. Hab mir jetzt vorgenommen, da ich ja alleine fahr und unter der Woche abends nicht so weit weg will, dass ich im und um den Ort alle satten Steigungen aneinanderreihe.

Ca. 20min weg von daheim hab ich 3 Trainigssteigungen hintereinander. Zuerst 650m Länge und 51hm, außenrum runterfahren, dann 800m Länge und 85hm, außenrum runterfahren, dann 1050m Länge und 100hm, es gibt noch ne 4. daneben 900m Länge und 90hm, alle teilweise grober Schotter und wenns nass ist, wirds schon ätzend. Für abends aber weniger geeignet, wegen der wilden Schweine 

Ach ja Schneggle, wo ist bei dir Hinterland zum Biken am Bodensee?
Bin vom 30.4. bis 4. Mai in Freiburg, Schatzi zur Reha bringen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. April 2014)

Na, Freiburg bietet ja zum Biken auch einiges!
Ich mag heute Abend auch noch ne Gemütlichrunde drehen. Aber irgendwann muß ich auch mal wieder anfangen mit etwas mehr "Gas" zu radeln, sonst schlapp ich Euch im Engadin mit hängender Zunge hinterher 

Edit: Gemütlichrunde gedreht, knapp 2 Stunden. Die (spärlichen) Trails hier sind mittlerweile in einem echt guten Zustand - wie gekehrt. Alle Baumstämme sind aufgeräumt, die Schneisen gesäubert und aufgeräumt. Allerdings liegt auf den Waldwegen so unmöglicher weißer Grobschotter, oft nicht mal verdichtet. Schön und warm und sonnig war es


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels, wie war denn bei euch das Wetter? Mir geht das langsam ganz schön auf den Geist, dass es immer am WE so garstig ist und unter der Woche schön! Gestern haben wir die Räder ins Auto geladen in der Hoffnung, dass es heute noch etwas hält, aber es hat vormittags in Strömen geregnet. Ich bin dann in einer Regenpause alleine losgezogen, aber am Berg hin eine hartnäckige Wolke, die mich ganz schön angeregnet hat. Naja, wenigstens mal wieder 600hm am Stück. Ein Eisdielenbesuch am Ende durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen, obwohl es mir eigentlich schon kalt genug war. Jedenfalls hab ich am Ende daheim genauso lange mein Zeugs vom Dreck befreit, als in unterwegs war. Konnte kaum mehr aus der Brille gucken, so war die mit Schlamm bespritzt und ich bin nicht mal Vollgas gefahren! Bin schon gespannt, ob wir heuer nochmal ein schönes WE bekommen.


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2014)

Ich war am Donnerstagabend mit Schatzi auch in der Eisdiele  nachdem ich ihn aus der Klinik geholt habe. Gestern mußten wir nochmal hin, weil manche Abteilungen einfach dagegen schaffen  Bis wir dann daheim waren und gegessen hatten bin ich dann schnell aufs Bike, überall schwarze Wolken, bin einfach rumgefahren. Es war dann ne nette Trailrunde, mit ein Paar Steigungen, 21/2 Stunden ohne Regen.
Heut wurds gegen Mittag sonnig und sie hatten trocken angesagt. Ich war aber so k.o., da mir morgens nach mehr als 6 Stunden Schlaf alle Gräten schmerzen, hab ich im Garten geschafft und es war die ganze Zeit schön und es ist immer noch trocken aber morgen soll es endlich richtig regnen....Kletterhalle wär ne Alternative  oder Büroarbeit  oder ...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja morgen einen schönen Tag - viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Bei uns war es gestern superschön, sonnig, sehr warm, wir haben abends noch gegrillt. Allerdings waren wir am Abend vorher bei Freunden zum grillen, das ging bis nach Mitternacht, es gab auch ein paar "Verdauerlis", und ich war gestern sehr angeschlagen  , es hat nur zum Rasen mähen gereicht.
Am Freitag habe ich aber am Nachmittag noch eine 2-Stunden-Runde völlig spaßbefreit, aber in kurzen Hosen und Kurzärmelig, zum Kondiaufbau gedreht. Mein Bobbes hat dann aber gemeckert....

Heute Schnürlesregen, vielleicht mal wieder Studio und Sauna.

 und nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2014)

Heut Nacht Regen, seit heut morgen trocken, jetzt Sonne  aber es ist Hausarbeit angesagt

Schneggle Schneggle tststs


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Mausi, ja mei... man muß die Feschtle feiern wie sie fallen 

Heute ne Lücke im Regen gefunden und ordentlich gelaufen. Jetzt Besteigung der Sofanordwand.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. April 2014)

Na das sind ja grauslige Wetteraussichten. Und irgendwie flächendeckend, wo soll man denn da über das lange WE hin fahren?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2014)

Wir haben das Wegfahren auch für dieses WE gecancelt   Wo soll denn da jemals Kondition herkommen???
Was macht den die Deine, Schneggle? Alles halbwegs gut überstanden?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. April 2014)

Meine Kondi ist am A.... nach über 4 Wochen Pause. Ich kann aber derzeit noch nicht so lange auf dem Bike sitzen, 2 Stunden sind grade das Maximum und da kann ich auch noch nicht voll reintreten. Großes Geholper geht auch nicht, dann tut der Bobbes weh. Da ist nicht viel mit Ausdauer trainieren.
Auch wir haben unser Bodensee-WE gecancelt, bzw. fahren vielleicht nur SA oder SO um nach dem Schiffle zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. April 2014)

Die Wetteraussichten sind wirklich grausig. Und ich habe am Mittwoch einen Fahrtechnikkurs, der bei JEDEM Wetter stattfindet und am nächsten Sonntag einen Marathon. Ich mache mir schon ein bisschen Sorgen wegen Sonntag, da ich seit bald 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike sass. Der einzige Vorteil von schlechtem Wetter wäre, dass dann auch nicht so viel Konkurrenz da wäre...
Heute früh ist mir mein Scheibenwischer am Auto stehen geblieben. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass es heute noch irgendwann aufhört zu regnen, damit ich nach Hause fahren kann. Sonst nehme ich dann halt die Bahn und hoffe, dass es morgen trockner wird...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. April 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...und hoffe, dass es morgen trockner wird...


 
Und wovon träumst Du nachts???

Am Sonntag könntest Du Glück haben, da soll es ja besser werden. Aber zur Fahrtechnik würde ich mich warm anziehen.


----------



## Chrige (28. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Und wovon träumst Du nachts???


 Es muss ja nur schnell 45 Minuten aufhören zu regnen, damit ich mein Auto in die Garage fahren kann...


----------



## murmel04 (28. April 2014)

Ich hab so das dumme Gefühl dass uns das Mai Wetter nicht gefallen wird

Hoffentlich irre ich mich


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Meine Kondi ist am A.... nach über 4 Wochen Pause. Ich kann aber derzeit noch nicht so lange auf dem Bike sitzen, 2 Stunden sind grade das Maximum und da kann ich auch noch nicht voll reintreten. Großes Geholper geht auch nicht, dann tut der Bobbes weh. Da ist nicht viel mit Ausdauer trainieren.
> Auch wir haben unser Bodensee-WE gecancelt, bzw. fahren vielleicht nur SA oder SO um nach dem Schiffle zu schauen.



Oh je, ich fühle echt mit dir! Nach der Spongiosaplastik hat mir das Becken ewig weh getan, bei jedem steileren Stück hat´s gezogen. Das dauert einfach, dürfte ja bei dir ähnliche Stellen betreffen. Nach meiner Step & Weights Stunde tut mir fast jedes Mal mein Fahrgstell weh, obwohl es nun fast auf den Tag 2 Jahre her ist. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du zumindest für den Hausgebrauch bald wieder voll einsatzfähig bist. Aber gut, dass du vernünftig bist. Besser etwas canceln, als trotzdem in den Bikeurlaub fahren und dann frustriert zu scheitern, weil es einfach Schmerzen verursacht und man nicht so kann, wie man mag.

Ich hoffe, dass man wenigstens am Donnerstag was Kleines machen kann. Hier kommt gerade sogar etwas die Sonne raus, nützt mir nur im Büro nix.


----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2014)

Ich brauch dann wohl mein Bike in Freiburg auch nicht  vielleicht eher Schneeschuhe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2014)

Ich hab mir gestern erst mal eine neue Regenhose bestellt, da sich meine alte in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hab, die habe ich wohl echt zu wenig gebraucht.  Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja schlagartig gut, wenn sie da ist?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. April 2014)

Chrige und Pfadi haben Schlechtwetterhalluzinationen ...


----------



## Chrige (28. April 2014)

Bei uns regnet es nicht mehr. Vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch, mein Auto nach Hause zu fahren. Ich schaue auf eine 6-spurige Strasse runter und da läuft kein Scheibenwischer mehr...


----------



## Chrige (29. April 2014)

Gestern also den Niederschlagsradar angeschaut und eine 2-stündige Regenpause genutzt, um mein Auto zur Werkstatt zu bringen. Leider kann sich auch ein Niederschlagsradar täuschen. Kaum auf der Autobahn fing der Regen an. Na ja, war eine einigermassen abenteurliche Fahrt, ging aber besser als erwartet. Mein Auto wurde direkt da behalten. Mal schauen, was draus wird...
Der Sommer soll eigentlich sehr gut werden. Gestern hatten wir nämlich "Sächseläuten". Das ist ein alter Brauch in Zürich währenddessen ein riesen Schneemann (aus Pappe) angezündet wird. Die Zeit, die es braucht, bis der Kopf explodiert sagt, wie gut der Sommer wird. Je schneller, desto besser wird der Sommer. . Ich weiss, es ist absolut bescheuert. Aber mein Chef hat die letzten 10 Jahre Statistik geführt (spasseshalber) und gesehen, dass die Zeit wirklich mit den Durschnittstemperaturen des Sommers korrelieren. Die kürzeste Zeit (ca. 5min) wurden im Jahrhundertsommer 2003 gemessen. Letztes Jahr dauerte es ca. 30min und der Sommer war zwar ok, aber sehr kurz. Gestern dauerte es nun "nur" 7min. Wir können uns also auf einen super Sommer freuen     
Und für den Fall, dass das schöne Wetter doch noch etwas auf sich warten lässt, fliege ich ja 18 Tage auf die Kapverden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. April 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Aber mein Chef hat die letzten 10 Jahre Statistik geführt (spasseshalber) und gesehen, dass die Zeit wirklich mit den Durschnittstemperaturen des Sommers korrelieren. Die kürzeste Zeit (ca. 5min) wurden im Jahrhundertsommer 2003 gemessen. Letztes Jahr dauerte es ca. 30min und der Sommer war zwar ok, aber sehr kurz. Gestern dauerte es nun "nur" 7min. Wir können uns also auf einen super Sommer freuen
> .


 
Trau keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast... und das mit der Korrelation ist so ne Sache... jemand Lust auf `nen statistischen Exkurs ?
Aber ich glaub´s jetzt einfach mal. Klingt zumindest gut!

Grade eben war doch glatt so was wie Sonne zu sehen... ist aber schon wieder weg.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2014)

Hallo Chrige, das mag ich gern gauben! Dann freu ich mich mal auf den Super-Sommer 2014, vielleicht fängt er ja dann nächste Woche an  Zählst du schon die Stunden, bis du auf die Kapverden darfst? Ich würde auch gern wieder verreisen, aber ich fürchte, die nächste weitere Reise muss bin mindestens nächsten Spätherbst oder sogar Winter warten   Aber so lange es hier schön ist, stört mich das nicht, sind ja genug Pläne geschmiedet und Urlaube gebucht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. April 2014)

Da war ich doch grade noch ne Runde in der Abendsonne drehen, windstill, fast lau... grad schön! Wer hätte das gedacht... ob das schon der Beginn des vorhergesagten Supersommers ist  ?


----------



## Mausoline (29. April 2014)

Ich habs Rädle auf jeden Fall nicht eingepackt   und fahr übern Freitag wieder heim

Dafür hab ich heut beim Heimkommen dem Nachbarn seine rote Garagenwand gekratzt   als Ausgleich für die Beule aufm Dach  - ich glaub ich sollte ein bißchen vorsichtiger sein in nächster Zeit 
und ich weiß jetzt warum ich so schwere Beine hab und morgens so k.o. bin  deutliche Anzeichen der Entgiftung, die ich nach meiner Amalgamentfernung angefangen hab, mal sehen wie lang das dauert

und nun zum Wetter - Samstag, Sonntag soll gut werden  Sonne


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2014)

Bei uns soll der Samstag leider noch schlecht sein, aber vielleicht mach ich nächste Woche einfach nochmal einen Tag frei für eine schöne Tagestour. Dann sollen ja auch die Temperaturen schon wieder schön lauschig sein


----------



## murmel04 (30. April 2014)

Bei uns ist Herbst


----------



## Chrige (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin wieder zurück bei der Arbeit, da es ja heute so oder so nur regnet.
Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich am Mittwoch den Niederschlagsradar konsultierte... Es regnete den ganzen Tag in Strömen und für den Abend war Fahrtechnikkurs angesagt. Meine einzige Hoffnung war, dass es etwas nachlassen würde. So war es dann auch, so dass es um 19:00 nur noch ein bisschen nieselte. Dank des Kurses ging aber auch das sofort vergessen. Er war einfach einmalige Spitze. Wir sind es uns ja gewohnt, dass der jährliche Kurs beim ehemaligen MTB-Schweizermeister genial ist. Da er aber nach einer Verletzung noch nicht ganz fit ist, nahm er kurzerhand den ehemaligen Schweizer Nationaltrainer mit, der mit Schurter und Co. doch schon einige Weltmeisterschafts- und Olympia-Medaillen feiern durfte. Für einmal waren es ganz andere Übungen, um die Balance zu schulen, die Kurventechnik zu verfeinern, Hindernisse zu überqueren, Vorder- und Hinterrad zu heben... Und es tut auch einfach gut, wenn ein solcher Profi einem sagt, dass man eigentlich das meiste richtig macht... Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den zweiten Teil in zwei Wochen. Da kommt dann eventuell die Tochter des ehemaligen Natitrainers mit, die im Moment Weltrangliste 7. der Mountainbikerinnen ist...
Gestern dann den freien Tag genutzt, um ein paar letzte Einkäufe für meinen Bikeurlaub zu machen (da, wo ich wohne, ist der 1.Mai kein Feiertag). Schlussendlich war ich in drei verschiedenen Bikeshops und habe leider auch etwas mehr gekauft als vorgenommen .





Ok, das Bikecorner Trikot habe ich umsonst bekommen, da ich am Sonntag für das Bikecorner-Team am Rennen starte. Und einen ganzen Sack voll Verpackungsmaterial, damit mein Bike heil auf die Kapverden kommt, konnte ich auch noch umsonst mitnehmen 
Nach meinem Einkauf wurde das schöne Wetter noch genutzt. Ich setzte mich für 2 Stunden auf mein Racefully, um mich wieder etwas an das Gefühl zu gewöhnen. Bin dann im gemütlichen Tempo das erste Drittel der Strecke vom Sonntag gefahren und war ganz erstaunt, dass es mir nicht mehr so steil vorkam, wie vor drei Jahren. Bin also guter Dinge für Sonntag (das war eigentlich auch das Ziel der Übung).

Ich wünsche euch nun noch ein schönes Weekend.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Mai 2014)

Bist du in einem Club, der die Trainings organisiert, oder ist das eine private Veranstaltung? Bei uns wars am Mittwoch abend auch noch ganz schön, wenn auch der Wind etwas ungemütlich war. Gestern war ab 11 Uhr Traumwetter, wir haben das für eine Runde vom Haus weg genutzt und mal wieder ein paar neue Wege erforscht, nicht zu 100% erfolgreich, was mit Beine beschert hat, als hätte ich mit einer Wildkatze gerauft. Abe schön war´s trotzdem.

Dann drück ich dir für Sonntag mal ganz fest die Daumen, das Wetter soll ja recht gut sein, wenn auch kühl. Aber das ist bei einem Rennen ja nicht so tragisch, du willst ja nicht kurzärmlig auch einer Hütte sitzen.

Hier ist es fast ausgestorben, alle Leute scheinen im Kurzurlaub zu sein, bei uns in der Firma ist auch maximal 1/2 Besetzung, wer nicht weggefahren ist, liegt nach der Maibaumfeier wohl noch im Koma.


----------



## Chrige (2. Mai 2014)

Bei uns sind nie und nimmer die Hälfte der Leute hier. Der Parkplatz ist leer und ich bin so ganz alleine im Büro. Na ja, mein Tag ist sowieso mit Telefonkonferenzen verplant. Hätte ich auch von zuhause aus machen können, doch hier habe ich das bessere Telefon, den besseren Computer etc.
Die Gruppe, mit der ich mitfahre, ist nicht direkt ein Verein. Es ist eigentlich einfach ein Biketreff, der aber auch viele andere Sachen, wie Sonntagstouren, Bikewochenende, gemeinsame Rennen und eben auch Kurse organisiert. Der Biketreff ist einem Bikehändler angegliedert, der dann für alle Ersatzteile sorgt und unsere Bikes im Stande hält. Wenn man dann einige Jahre regelmässig beim Biketreff mitfährt, fühlt es sich mit der Zeit wie ein Verein an.
Das Wetter am Sonntag soll für ein Rennen ganz ok sein. Das einzige Problem ist, dass das Ziel auf dem Berg ist und ich einer Freundin versprochen habe, auf sie zu warten bevor ich zurück zum Start und zu den Garderoben fahre. Wahrscheinlich werde ich da ca. 30min warten müssen. Ich werde also einfach schauen müssen, dass jemand eine Jacke ans Ziel bringt, so dass ich nicht gerade erfriere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (2. Mai 2014)

Der Technikkurs klingt gut! Hübscher Einkauf, sind das Schuhe für die Flatpedalen? Habe in der Zwischenzeit meine Flats gekauft, danke für den Tipp, bin sehr zufrieden.
@Chrige: Ich wünsche dir schöne Ferien auf Kapverden, bring viele Fotos mit, ja? Viel Spass und Erfolg am Rennen am Sonntag!
Wetter im Süden, gestern gut, war draussen mit dem Bike, heute Dauerregen, ab morgen trocken, für den Sonntag Tour geplant, 23° C in Aussicht.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2014)

Wow Chrige, hört sich ja toll an, dein Techniktraining und so ganz nebenher biste so richtig fit fürs Rennen, Viel Erfolg und Spaß 

Haben gestern bei nassem Wetter den Schauinsland zu Fuß erklommen  
Ich hoffe so nebenher fürs Bike Tragen und Schieben fit zu werden


----------



## Chrige (5. Mai 2014)

Hmm, die Umstände gestern für das Rennen hätten nicht viel schlechter sein können. Am Freitag war eine Blasenentzündung wieder ausgebrochen, so dass ich Medikamente nehmen musste und in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag regelmässig aufwachte und wohl auch leicht Temperatur hatte. Trotzdem wollte ich einfach an den Start. Im Startgelände sah ich schon eine neue Nachbarin von mir und wusste, dass ich meine Ambitionen zur Kantonalmeisterin begraben konnte. Ich war mit ihr Anfangs April biken und wusste deshalb, dass sie einfach zu stark ist.
Ich ging guter Dinge an den Start, merkte aber schon auf den ersten Kilometern, dass sich meine Form irgendwohin verabschiedet hatte. Am Anfang lieferte ich noch einen Kampf mit einer anderen Frau, die dann irgendwann den Turbo zündete und aus meiner Sichtweite verschwand. Nun ja, ich fuhr dann einfach mein Rennen. Die (leider wenige) Trailabschnitte waren ziemlich tricky, da sie vom Dauerregen letzte Woche komplett verschlammt waren. Leider wurde ich beim einen Trail auch richtig ausgebremst, da der vor mir fahrende wohl nicht viel Trailerfahrung hat. Kaum konnte ich ihn überholen, fuhr ich davon und kurz darauf hatte ich auch plötzlich die andere Frau, die ich ca. 1h zuvor aus meinen Augen verloren hatte wieder im Blickfeld. Ein paar 100m weiter ging es auf einen (zugegeben sehr nassen) Wurzeltrail, wo ich die Frau dann ein- und überholte. Ich liess sie dann nicht mehr an mich ran und holte schliesslich sogar 2min auf sie noch raus.
Na ja, schlussendlich mein Ziel von 1h50min um 4min verpasst, trotzdem 4min schneller als vor 2 Jahren und irgendwie doch ziemlich Spass gehabt am Rennen auf unserem Hausberg. Und wirklich toll war, dass von unserer Bikegruppe 13 mitmachten (alle mit dem gleichen Trikot ) und einige andere uns anfeuerten. Das gemeinsame Zusammensitzen danach durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen...
Hier noch ein Foto, das am Schluss der letzten Steigung geschossen wurde, ein paar 100m vor dem Ziel...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2014)

Wow, dann gratulier ich dir! Dann musstest du die Ambitionen auf die Kantonalmeisterschaft doch nicht begraben? Da sieht man mal, dass doch Schnelligkeit allein bergauf kein Rennen entscheidet, wenn die Technik bergab fehlt. Du scheinst ja in beide Richtungen nun recht gut zu sein!
Bei uns war es gestern auch richtig ätzend, die Wolken und der Hochnebel kleben total an den Bergen, ab 900m hatten wir Schnee, etwas höher dann geschlossene Schneedecke. Bei 3 Grad auf 1200m haben wir dann beschlossen, die Runde abzubrechen, da es keinen Sinn gemacht hätte, die geplante Tour weiterzufahren, auf einem Trail, den man nicht unter dem Schnee sieht und alles rutschig wie Sau. Zudem muss man noch an einer Stelle vorbei, an der es immer wieder zu Steinschlag bzw. Hangrutschen kommt. Sie ist zwar momentan wieder freigegeben, aber bei stark durchweichtem Boden ist das trotzdem keine so gute Idee. Jedenfalls ist uns beim Runterfahren alles abgefroren und es hat lang gedauert, bis wir wieder aufgetaut sind.


----------



## Chrige (5. Mai 2014)

Doch, doch, musste meine Ambitionen begraben. Meine Nachbarin war trotzdem 10min schneller . Die, die ich geschlagen hatte, war letztes Jahr Kantonsmeisterin und ich eigentlich vor 2 Jahren (leider gab es damals die Auszeichnung noch nicht).
Bei uns ist der Schnee zum Glück weg bis ca. 1500m. Aber da das Ziel gestern auf 1000m war, war es schon bitterkalt. Ich musste die ganze Garderobe einnebeln bis ich unter der Dusche wieder warm war.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2014)

Bravo und  trotz schlechter Gesundheit und jetzt Schonung damit du gesund auf die Kapverden kannst.

Gestern zu Fuß ne super Panorama-Wanderung auf den Feldberg unternommen. Eiskalt brrrrr aber sonst nur noch Schneereste, hier der Blick auf die Gletscherseite 





Ein paar Biker waren unterwegs in kurzen Hosen  höchstens 5 Grad, es hätte massig schöne Pfade und Wege aber Naturschutzgebiet  und ich hab verbotenerweise ein Bündel Bärlauch mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Mai 2014)

Bravo, Chrige ! Hut ab, so ein Rennen wäre nichts für mich. Bei Dir und Pfadi scheint das Wetter ja wirklich schlechter zu sein als bei uns. Wir haben gestern bei Sonnenschein und frischem Wind eine ausgedehnte Runde raufrunterraufrunterraufrunter durch unsere Heimat gemacht und festgestellt, dass es doch bei uns auch sehr schön ist. Meine Seele hat tief aufgetankt. Ich habe zwar tierisch Angst dass ich bis zu unserem Schweiz-Urlaub in 8 Wochen nicht mehr so richtig fit werde, da mir lange Anstiege am Stück (noch) fehlen und ich noch nicht richtig wandern kann (für die Schiebepassagen einfach wichtig). Der Bobbes mag noch nicht so richtig.

Frohes Schaffen und ne schöne Woche! 

PS: Mausi, von mir aus kannst Du den ganzen Bärlauch mitnehmen! Ich mag ihn nicht und überall gibts was mit Bärlauch drinnen...


----------



## Chrige (5. Mai 2014)

Nee, wir hatten auch tolles Wetter gestern. Nur der eisige Wind hat das ganze etwas abgekühlt. Aber Sonnenschein eigentlich den ganzen Tag...
Du wirst schon wieder fit. Und sonst schiebst du halt ein bisschen...


----------



## Fantasmina (5. Mai 2014)

@Chrige: Gratuliere zu diesem Superrennen! Scheint ja trotz nicht idealer Umstände gut gelaufen zu sein!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2014)

Meine Nichte hat mich heut gefragt, ob ich mit ihr Ende Mai beim BIke-Marathon in Bad Wildbad mitfahre  Kurzstrecke 30km und 720hm  ich fahr doch keine Rennen, sie wills aber gern mal versuchen, sie war die letzten Jahre immer Streckenposten...
bin heut abend Flach gefahren, im GA-Bereich 34km und 310hm in 2 Stunden  da wär ich beim Rennen ja 3 Stunden unterwegs und Pep hab ich grad auch nicht, ne ich glaub nicht dass das funktionieren kann mit mir


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Mai 2014)

Mausi: Laß die Nichte fahren und mach` ihren Fan. Weniger Frust, und ich glaube für uns beide sind Rennen nicht das was wir wollen auf dem Bike. Wir krabbeln halt eher gemütlich auf die Berge rauf und wieder runter.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2014)

@Chrige
super, dass du trotz der Gesundheitsprobleme das Rennen so durchgezogen hast. Respekt und Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis, auch wenn deine Ziele nicht 100% aufgegangen sind. Man muss sich ja auch noch was fürs nächste Jahr aufheben 
Viel Spaß demnächst auf den Kapverden, bring uns schöne Fotos mit, und einen Reisebericht (du weißt ja, das mich die Kapverden auch schon lange reizen, daher bin ich schon sehr gespannt, was du zu erzählen hast!).

@ Pfadi
euer Wetter schaut ja echt bäh aus.. hab das Schneebild "drüben" gesehen. Hoffentlich wird's demnächst bei euch auch besser. Wenn du noch Urlaub übrig hast: einfach mal ein paar Tage auf die andere Seite der Alpen fliehen?

Wir hatten Sonntag/Montag jetzt wenigstens noch zwei sauschöne Tage in den Vogesen erwischt. Donnerstag-Samstag war's aber auch bei uns regnerisch, trüb und schweinekalt. Leider soll das Wetter jetzt schon wieder kippen und heute abend pünktlich zu Feierabend wird's wohl regnen.

@ Mausi
dass du auf Rennen keinen Bock hast kann ich gut verstehen. Ich mag's auch nicht, beim Biken muss ich mich nicht mit anderen messen und mit Maximalpuls durch die Gegend hecheln. Die Idee von Lahmschnecke ist doch ganz passig: lass die Nichte sich austoben und stell dich neben die Strecke um sie anzufeuern


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> [email protected] Mausi
> dass du auf Rennen keinen Bock hast kann ich gut verstehen. Ich mag's auch nicht, beim Biken muss ich mich nicht mit anderen messen und mit Maximalpuls durch die Gegend hecheln. Die Idee von Lahmschnecke ist doch ganz passig: lass die Nichte sich austoben und stell dich neben die Strecke um sie anzufeuern ;)




Genau, ich kann ihr ja sonst noch Tipps geben  gleich mal 400hm hoch, bis ich da oben bin, hat die junge Göre eh keine Lust mehr mit mir zu fahren. Aber als Training wär die Strecke ganz spassig und die Einkehrstation ist auch nicht weit weg


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Mai 2014)

Iiiiiih, das Profil sieht garstig aus, und von 0 auf 170 (Puls) wäre für mich ja grad mal gar nichts, wo ich doch immer mindestens 5 km zum "einrollen" brauche...


----------



## murmel04 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre nach dem 1. Anstieg wenn ich ihn überhaupt schaffen würde - tot.

Das mir den 5 km einrollen brauch ich auch. 
Losfahren und gleich einen Berg hoch, da ist der Tag für mich eigentlich schon durch


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2014)

1/2 Stunde brauch ich bei jeder Sportart zum Warmwerden
.... aber bei einem Rennen macht man sich doch vorher schon warm Mädels  nur würd mir das am Schluß fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2014)

Waren gestern als Wanderer in Richtung Freiburger Roßkopf unterwegs bis sich der Himmel über uns ergoß 
So nen Buckel hätt ich auch gern vor der Haustür, ein Pfädchen am anderen und einige darf man auch fahren  Allerdings fand ichs ziemlich seltsam, dass der von uns begangene Abwärtspfad mit querliegenden Ästen bespickt war  tsts, ich hab mir erlaubt sie zu entfernen.......da war wohl einer schlecht gelaunt 

Hab aber auch ne interessante Erfahrung als wandernder Biker gemacht. War zwar aufm breiten Waldweg, hab mich aber ziemlich erschrocken, als ein Biker mit höherem Tempo an mir vorbeifuhr ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen  Ein Biker aufm Abwärtspfad meldete sich mit "Entschuldigung" und hatte korrektes Tempo Allerdings wär ich doch eher für Klingeleinsatz, da ein Biker sich schon aus größerer Entfernung melden kann.

Chrige - bist du noch da wann gehts los


----------



## Chrige (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, ja, bin noch hier. Im Moment etwas im "Vor-Urlaubsstress". Der Urlaub muss verdient sein. Ich fliege am Samstag und freue mich nun auf 2 Wochen Biken bei ca. 25 C. Kurze Hosen, Shirts...
Zum Thema Klingel am Bike: Hatte lange eine Klingel am Bike, gehört hat mich aber trotzdem niemand, so dass ich trotzdem immer rufen musste. Deshalb habe ich sie jetzt wieder weg genommen. Man kann ja auch von weit hinten rufen. Das Problem ist, dass die Läufer alle Musik in den Ohren haben, viele ältere Spaziergänger schwerhörig sind und einige uns schlicht nicht hören wollen. Doch wenn Biker so bei mir vorbeirasen. wie von dir beschrieben, stelle ich sie auch ab und zu zur Rede und sage, dass sie unserem Ruf schaden. Weiss zwar nicht ob das nützt, ein Versuch ist's allemal wert.
Wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche. Ich habe morgen noch den zweiten Teil meines Fahrtechniktrainings...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zwar auch eine sehr dezente Klingel am Rad, bei manchen ist sie trotzdem verpönt. Aber viele Fußgänger sagen, ihnen ist klingeln am liebsten, denn dann kann der Radler auch schnell eindeutig als Radler identifiziert werden und man muss nicht erst schauen, wer oder was da kommt. Naja, mir hat jedenfalls noch niemand wg. der Klingel hinterhergeschimpft.
@Chrige:
Dir einen schönen Urlaub, erhol dich gut! Auf biken bei 25 Grad hätte ich auch Lust.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Hihi, schon lustig - wenn ich im Wald zu Fuß unterwegs bin räum´ ich auch immer so quer- oder auch längsliegendes Zeugs aus dem Weg (soweit sich das machen läßt).
Klingeln: Ich klingele schon von weitem, aber die allermeisten Wanderer spritzeln dann in alle Richtungen auseinander, um dann doch noch die Wegseite zu wechseln ... und wenn ich nicht klingele sondern rufe, dann heißt es immer "hend´ ihr koi Klengl??" Ganz gut finde ich die schweizer Trailbell, weil sie quasi dauernd scheppert. Bei frequentierten Wegen gut, aber auf die Dauer nervt das Ding in den eigenen Ohren.

Chrige, viel Spaß, ich bin gespannt was Du berichten wirst! Wir starten am Freitag gen Gardasee und hoffen nicht im Dauerregen zu sitzen.

Winke!


----------



## Chrige (13. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ganz gut finde ich die schweizer Trailbell, weil sie quasi dauernd scheppert. Bei frequentierten Wegen gut, aber auf die Dauer nervt das Ding in den eigenen Ohren.


Hast du eine Trailbell? Ich werde mir wohl auch eine zutun. Die, welche meine Freunde haben, kann man aber mit einem Magnet fixieren, so dass sie nicht immer scheppert. War aber letztes Jahr im Engadin ganz lustig, als viele von uns mit der Trailbell den Berg runter fuhren. Man hätte meinen können, eine Herde Ziegen sei unterwegs


----------



## Fantasmina (13. Mai 2014)

Andere Mentalität, andere Sitten. Hierzulande sagt man "Permesso bici" (erlaubt bike), dann stehen die Leute zur Seite, nehmen den Hund an die Leine und auf den Trails kriegt man zudem Komplimente für die Fahrtechnik...
@Chrige: schöne Ferien wünsch ich dir, komm zurück mit tausend Fotos!


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2014)

uns ist in Finale mal eine große Gruppe "über den Weg gefahren", wovon der Guide mit einer riesengroßen Kuhglocke um den Hals rumfuhr, so dass man ihn schon km-weit hören konnte. Ich war so perplex, dass ich (uphill) schon 5min vor die Biker ums Eck kamen stehen geblieben bin und Platz gemacht habe. 
Mir wäre so eine Trailbell aber gar nix. Ich reg mich ja schon tierisch auf, wenn nur am Antrieb irgendwas scheppert oder der Sattel knarzt -> mein Fahrrad muss leise sein!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Andere Mentalität, andere Sitten. Hierzulande sagt man "Permesso bici" (erlaubt bike), dann stehen die Leute zur Seite, nehmen den Hund an die Leine und auf den Trails kriegt man zudem Komplimente für die Fahrtechnik...


 
Ach ja, die Schweiz 

Mal schauen, ob das auf der Ponale auch klappt mit dem "permesso bici" 

Ja, klar kann man die Trailbell feststellen, aber etwas scheppert sie dann immer noch. Aber wie gesagt, wenn viele Leute auf dem Trail unterwegs sind ist sie gut, da man nicht immer nen Finger an der Klingel haben muß.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Mai 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Andere Mentalität, andere Sitten. Hierzulande sagt man "Permesso bici" (erlaubt bike), dann stehen die Leute zur Seite, nehmen den Hund an die Leine und auf den Trails kriegt man zudem Komplimente für die Fahrtechnik...
> @Chrige: schöne Ferien wünsch ich dir, komm zurück mit tausend Fotos!


 

Das sind sehr schöne Sitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (13. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wir starten am Freitag gen Gardasee und hoffen nicht im Dauerregen zu sitzen.


 Wünsche auch dir schöne Freie Tage, bin gespannt auf Fotos, möchte mal sehen, wie viel anders Gardasee gegenüber dem Tessin ist.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Andere Mentalität, andere Sitten. Hierzulande sagt man "Permesso bici" (erlaubt bike), dann stehen die Leute zur Seite, nehmen den Hund an die Leine und auf den Trails kriegt man zudem Komplimente für die Fahrtechnik...



Das gefällt mir, aber da gibts wohl keine passende deutsche Übersetzung 
Ich kenn nur die Anfeuerung der Italiener "forza", die finden Frauen auf Bikes besonders gut 

Ich glaub die Schweizer Bimmel könnt ich auch nicht ertragen, die Scheiben quietschen zwar auch wie verrückt, aber das hört sich für nen Fußgänger an, wie wenn man mit hohem Karacho daherkommt (ööhh deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache). Beim Klingeln weiß ich, dass ein Bike kommt, oder vielleicht versuch ichs nochmal mit einer Kinderklingel 

@Chrige - erstmal viel Spaß bei der Technik mit den Profis 
und viele schöne Bikerunden und Stunden auf Kapverden komm gsund wieder


....ach Schneggle, du gehst auch schon wieder on tour tststs erst krank gewesen und jetzt schon wieder relaxen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....ach Schneggle, du gehst auch schon wieder on tour tststs erst krank gewesen und jetzt schon wieder relaxen



Relaxen???? Wohl eher nicht, ich laufe der verlorenen Form hinterher und hoffe sie am Lago wieder zu finden. Die Samstag-Tour mit dem DAV hat es gezeigt: 3 Stunden Schnappatmung am Stück. Und der Bobbes ist immer noch nicht gut.


----------



## Chrige (15. Mai 2014)

Ach ich kenne das mit der verlorenen Form. Weiss gar nicht, wie ich so schnell meine Form verlieren konnte. Schnappatmung ist auch hier ein Thema. Vielleicht sind das aber auch noch letzte Überbleibsel meiner Blasenentzündung oder der vor einer Woche genommenen Antibiotika. Na ja, auf den Kapverden werde ich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr eingeschränkt sein.
Gestern nun zweiter Teil des Fahrtechniktrainings. Diesmal war ein Bikeprofi dabei, der uns alle mit seinen Kunststücken in Staunen versetzte. Ich war etwas mit angezogener Handbremse dabei, da ich einerseits ziemlich müde war und andererseits im Hinterkopf hatte, dass ich mich keinesfalls verletzen darf. Die meisten Übungen gingen trotzdem ziemlich gut und ich war eine der einzigen, die eine seht steile Abfahrt mit einem "blinden" Einstieg über eine Kante und rutschigen Wurzeln und Boden ohne Probleme meisterte. Etwas Überwindung war aber schon nötig....
Vorderradheben ohne am Lenker zu ziehen kriegte ich aber nicht gebacken und das Hinterradheben mit den Flats muss zuerst geübt werden. Habe ja jetzt 2 Wochen Zeit zum üben. Die neuen Fivetens wurden auch das erste mal getestet. Ich bin begeistert und hätte nie gedacht, dass die so fest am Pedal kleben.
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Rest der Woche und hoffentlich besseres Wetter als hier...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub auf den Kapverden!
Fahrtechnisch scheinst du ja schon ziemlich gut drauf zu sein, ich krieg Vorderradanheben weder mit noch ohne am Lenker zu ziehen hin  Ich bin schon sehr auf deinen Bericht gespannt, Kapverden sollen auch zum Surfen und  Tauchen super sein.


----------



## murmel04 (15. Mai 2014)

Vorderrad anheben so ganz ohne Zug am Lenker , kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (15. Mai 2014)

Ich auch nicht, geht aber... Die anderen hatten nicht einmal mehr die Hände am Lenker...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Mai 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Die anderen hatten nicht einmal mehr die Hände am Lenker...


 
Da tut mir schon vom Lesen der Bobbes weh 

Mädels, ich melde mich dann mal ab, morgen Mittag gehts gen Riva. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit. Touren sind schon ausgeguckt, der Lago-Thread durchstöbert. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf schönen Touren mit "von allem Etwas" und danach Entspannung.
Chrige, Dir dann auch nen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2014)

Du hast´s gut! Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Kurzurlaub. Welche Touren wollt ihr denn machen? Habt ihr auch immer eine Art Stammtouren, die dann noch mit irgendwas drumrum aufgefüllt werden? Wir probieren eigentlich auch fast immer mal was Neues, die reißen uns aber meist auch nicht so vom Hocker.
Noch 1 Woche, dann geht´s auch wenigstens mal für ein verlängertes WE ins Vinschgau.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Mai 2014)

Pfadi - Klar, die erste Tour geht immer auf den Ballino, nur die Abfahrt variiert - nur das letzte Mal sind wir am ersten Tag wegen Dauerregens zur Kapelle oberhalb Riva gewandert. Wir haben noch einges auf dem Plan stehen und werden wohl wieder nicht alles schaffen. Ganz oben steht dieses Jahr Bocca di Trat und/oder der Monte Casale, wobei ich bei letzterem noch eine "Vereinfachung" suche. Corna Vecchia kenne ich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich über Ledro-Bocca Fortini-Nota-Corna Vecchia und mit dem Schiff zurück nach Riva. Auch Punta Larici steht noch auf dem Plan, da gibt es abwärts ein paar Wegelein, die ich noch nicht kenne. Dieses Jahr also ca. 2 - 3 neue Touren und mehrere Varianten bekannter Touren. Eine längere Bergwanderung möchte ich auch machen, allerdings geht wandern nicht so gut wie radfahren, wegen Bobbes. Mal schauen. Die Liste ist auf jeden Fall länger als der Urlaub Tage hat - und die Restaurantsliste vom letzten Jahr hat auch noch viel Unbekanntes zu bieten. Uns wird es auch beim 6. Mal am Lago nicht langweilig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2014)

Naja, 6 mal ist ja noch nicht wirklich oft 
Corna Vecchia ist eine unserer Lieblings-Standard-Routen, wir fahren dazu immer mit dem Auto nach Vesio und dann auf den Tremalzo. Auto ist das kleinere Übel als Fähre ab Limone. Früher sind wir öfter mal über die Rampi di Ledro zum Passo Guil und von dort aus den 117er runter und dann wieder mit der Schiff zurück nach Riva. Aber mein Mann streikt da mittlerweile. Aber wenn ihr noch nie mit dem Schiff zurück seid, ist das auch mal nett, dann sieht man auch mal die untere Seite vom Berg. 
Dafür sagt mir Ballino nix, vielleicht kenn ich das unter einem anderen Namen.
Monte Casale ist recht entspannt, wenn man mit dem Auto nach San Giovanni fährt, haben wir aber auch erstmal gemacht. Die vielen Höhenmeter von unten lohnen nur, wenn es wirklich tolle Sicht hat, also nach einem Gewitterabend. Dann ist es aber wirklich phänomenal! Wir wollten mal von der anderen Seite rauf, damit wir den Pso de la Morte runterfahren können, haben das aber noch nicht gemacht.

Egal wie und wo, jedenfalls viel Spaß und diesmal mehr Glück mit dem Wetter als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Mai 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Naja, 6 mal ist ja noch nicht wirklich oft


 
Hm, dafür dass ich ja erst seit April 2009 mit einem Mountainbike unterwegs bin und 2011 das erst Mal am Lago war finde ich das ok .

Passo Ballino oberhalb Tennosee. Gibt immer so ne 800 hm Einrollrunde. Corna Vecchis ab Vesio und dann Tremalzo haben wir auch schon diskutiert - allerdings scheint da noch viel Schnee zu liegen.

Aber Danke für die guten Wetterwünsche - können wir brauchen!


----------



## Chrige (15. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Hm, dafür dass ich ja erst seit April 2009 mit einem Mountainbike unterwegs bin und 2011 das erst Mal am Lago war finde ich das ok .


Ich fahr ein Jahr länger Mountainbike und war noch nie am Lago... Diesen Herbst fahre ich zum ersten dorthin aber nicht einmal zum biken...Hmm, vielleicht nehme ich meine ganze Ausrüstung mit und lasse meine Freundinnen einen Tag links liegen... Oder ich fahre doch schon vor und gehe vorher alleine etwas biken...
Egal, der Lago läuft mir ja nicht davon.
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall einen tollen Urlaub und verlängertes Wochenende


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2014)

Von der Schweiz aus gesehen, ist der Lago auch ganz schön weit, da habt ihr sicher lohnendere Bikeziele in der näheren Umgebung. Für Münchner ist der Gardasee halt fast das Hausrevier , da kann man meist schon 1,5-2 Monate früher im Jahr fahren als daheim am nördlichen Alpenrand. Zu Beginn der Bikerei waren wir sicher 3x / Jahr am Lago, mittlerweile  nur noch alle 2-3 Jahre einmal. Wir waren schon in den 80er Jahren öfters zum Surfen dort, haben uns aber auch dafür schnell Alternativen gesucht.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Mai 2014)

Schneggle ich wünsch euch nen tollen Urlaub, und pass auf deinen Bobbes auf, übertreibs nicht 

Bei uns ist Himmelfahrt mit Westendorf Biken und Wandern gebucht (Pfadi ich schick dir noch ne Adresse) und für Fronleichnam-Wochenende suchen wir grad noch ne freie Hütte mit leichteren Klettertouren, die sind alle belegt, weil inzwischen alle vorreservieren und sich dann die Hütte raussuchen, wo das Wetter am besten ist


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2014)

Heute ist in unserer Lokalzeitung ein Extra-Teil "unsere Hausberge" drin. Von 19 habe ich erst 4 mit dem Bike erklommen. @Fantasmina: da haben wir noch viel zu tun (obwohl nicht alle fahrbar sind)
Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (16. Mai 2014)

Bin bereit, her mit den Bergen


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2014)

Also Chrige "Hals und Beinbruch" und vergiß den Foto nicht


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2014)

Chrige: Viel Spaß auf den Kapverden, bring einen schönen Urlaubsbericht mit!
Schneckle: auch dir viel Spaß am Lago. Übertreib's nicht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Chrige: Viel Spaß auf den Kapverden, bring einen schönen Urlaubsbericht mit!
> Schneckle: auch dir viel Spaß am Lago. Übertreib's nicht


@scylla hast ne PN oder Unterhaltung wie man das jetzt nennt 
@ Lahmschnecke ich hoffe du bringst ein paar tolle Tourenvorschläge mit, bei uns solls im September auch an den Lago gehen


----------



## Chrige (19. Mai 2014)

Liebe Grüsse aus Mindelo auf Sao Vincente! Hier ist es wirklich schön und ich geniesse das biken im Sommer. 2 Tage sind wir nun auf Sao Vincente rumgefahren und morgen geht es für 10 Tage auf DIE Bikeinsel Sao Antao.  Hier war es bis jetzt kaum technisch abgesehen von einem kurzen verbockten Trail gestern und einen Querfeldein Trail heute und VIEL Sand überall. Trotzdem hat es mich schon zweimal umgeworfen. Einmal schaute ich lieber die Landschaft als die Schotterstrasse an und übersah so ein Sabdloch in der Strasse und das zweite mal bin ich beim aufs Bike steigen mit dem Fuss im Sand ausgerutscht und auf einen Stein geknallt, sodass ich nun einen blauen Popo habe. Also wie immer: einfach zuwenig konzentriert.
Mache auch brav Fotos, so dass ich dann einen Bericht schreiben kann. Wünsche euch allen noch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Mai 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .........


So, am Samstag bin ich mit meiner Nichte die Strecke abgefahren. Für die Kurzstrecke sind 30km und 726hm angegeben. Da die Streecke nicht markiert war, haben wir uns zweimal etwas verfranst, einen Traileinstieg nicht gefunden und hatten zum Schluß ca. 31km und ca. 900hm aufm Tacho. Von meiner Nichte bin ich total beeindruckt, kommt in Turnschuhen, ohne Handschuhe, ohne Brille, ohne Rucksack, noch nie groß Trails gefahren und fährt mir den Bergauftrail davon. Allerdings hat mir gleich der Start den Zahn gezogen, zwar auf Teer aber der 1.km sausteil. Den schmalen Wurzeltrail fährt sie auch locker, alles was ansteigend ist komm ich kaum hinterher und die Schlüsselstelle, ausgewaschen, sausteil runter mit losen großen Steinen, fährt sie nach zwei Spurenvarianten ohne Probleme runter. Ich hab ihr gesagt, sie soll den Sattel runtermachen, Schutzblech hatte sie auch dran  das fand sie gut. Am Schluß die 5 Spitzkehren ist sie außer der ersten alle auf Anhieb gefahren. Ich bin gespannt, was am Sonntag dabei rauskommt 
Alles in allem muß ich sagen, eine wunderschöne Strecke, außer dem Startteil, mit viel Trailanteil, so hab ich ein paar neue Wegle in meiner alten Heimat gefahren - und mit dem Fazit - bisher keine Rennen und auch in Zukunft nicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte gestern auch das "Vergnügen", mal wieder sacksteil zu fahren. Hab mir dann auch den "Luxus" gegönnt, das 24% Stück zu schieben, was ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht hab. Aber es ist ja noch früh in der Saison. Der Abend war trotzdem super.  Nach der Arbeit noch auf die Kampenwand gefahren, dort eine Wahnsinnsaussicht auf die Gletscher der Hohen Tauern   Dann kurze Abfahrt auf der Skipiste (auch sacksteil ) und dann Grillabend auf der Gorialm mit tollem Blick auf den Chiemsee. Leider war es auf der Alm ziemlich windig, daher ein kleines bißchen ungemütlich und mit dem Essen mussten wir uns auch etwas beeilen, weil die Sonne schon ziemlich schräg stand. Aber wir sind gut mit dem letzten Licht den Trail runtergekommen. Zum Abschluss gab´s dann auch noch ein Lutscheis in der Eisdiele. Ja, es gibt schlechtere Abende....


----------



## Mausoline (21. Mai 2014)

Genuß in allen Varianten  sozusagen eine perfekte Tour


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Liebe Grüsse aus Mindelo auf Sao Vincente! Hier ist es wirklich schön und ich geniesse das biken im Sommer. 2 Tage sind wir nun auf Sao Vincente rumgefahren und morgen geht es für 10 Tage auf DIE Bikeinsel Sao Antao.  Hier war es bis jetzt kaum technisch abgesehen von einem kurzen verbockten Trail gestern und einen Querfeldein Trail heute und VIEL Sand überall. Trotzdem hat es mich schon zweimal umgeworfen. Einmal schaute ich lieber die Landschaft als die Schotterstrasse an und übersah so ein Sabdloch in der Strasse und das zweite mal bin ich beim aufs Bike steigen mit dem Fuss im Sand ausgerutscht und auf einen Stein geknallt, sodass ich nun einen blauen Popo habe. Also wie immer: einfach zuwenig konzentriert.
> Mache auch brav Fotos, so dass ich dann einen Bericht schreiben kann. Wünsche euch allen noch eine schöne Woche.



viel Spaß weiterhin auf Santo Antao, und schau auch manchmal auf den Trail 
Bin schon super gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....



Huch ein neues Höhenprofil, unsere stärkste Steigung war mehr als 15,1%  vermutlich hätten wir den Startloop fahren müssen und nicht den direkten Weg 

ach ja und Chrige - mach bloß keine solchen Sachen wie´s Schneckle


----------



## Chrige (23. Mai 2014)

Heute die erste grosse Trail Tour auf Santo Antao gefahren. Keine Angst, ich musste auf den Trail schauen, da es mir einerseits wegen den abschüssigen Felswänden sonst ganz anders geworden wäre und anderseits die eine oder andere Kurve nicht gekriegt hätte. Für Fotos müsst ihr euch gedulden oder Stutzis Kapverdix anschauen. Bin nicht sicher, ob er auch den 210er gefahren ist...
Gruss und bis ein anderes mal...


----------



## Chrige (26. Mai 2014)

Hier reiht sich eine geile Tour an die andere. Heute war dann der erste Sch... Tag. Unser Guide ist die Tour das erste mal auf Empfehlung gefahren. Runter war es so verblockt, lose, steil und schotterig, dass wir das meiste tragen und schieben mussten. Hoch mussten wir die Bikes dann auch wieder tragen. Runter hätte scylla sich bestimmt austoben können. Für uns alle war es eine Stufe zu schwierig. Vom vielen schieben habe ich mir natürlich die Flats x-mal in die Waden und Schienbeiner gerammt. 
Sonst ist hier aber das Bikeparadies!
Gruss aus Porto Novo auf Santo Antao.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Mai 2014)

Weiterhin super Tage


----------



## Fantasmina (27. Mai 2014)

weiterhin schöne Ferien!


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Das klingt ja toll 
Weiterhin viel Spaß auf der Insel. NEID!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Oktober 2014)

Hej, Chrige, nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag 



Gab´s Geschenke???
Schön gefeiert?

Und damit hab ich uns mal wieder nach oben geschubst...


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2014)

Ach stimmt, unsere Chrige hatte Geburtstag. Sonntag, stimmts?
Nachträglich alles Gute und nur das Beste fürs neue Lebensjahr!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir gestern auch überlegt den Fred hoch zu holen und zu gratulieren, hatte aber Migräne  und dann keine Lust mehr

Also danke Schneggle  

*Hiermit nachträglich*


----------



## Chrige (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank! Vom Schatz kriegte ich ein Überraschungswochenende im Tessin. Auch wenn bikefrei machte es Spass.
Von meinem Bruder bekam ich passend zu Mausis zweitem Bild ein Cocktailbuch und einen Shaker. Na ja, mal schauen, ob ich es je brauche. Und von der Steuerbehörde bekam ich ca 2200 Franken zurück, die ich letztes Jahr zuviel eingezahlt hatte . Ich wusste eigentlich, dass die noch kommen würden, hatte es aber ganz vergessen. Jetzt hoffe ich einfach, dass mein Händler "mein" Rad noch nicht verkauft hat. Bin letzte Woche nicht mehr dazu gekommen mich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ....Und von der Steuerbehörde bekam ich ca 2200 Franken zurück, die ich letztes Jahr zuviel eingezahlt hatte .....





ich muß die Steuererklärung erst noch machen 

und dann sind wir auf das Bike gespannt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. Oktober 2014)

Ha, Chrige macht bald nen Bikehandel auf und serviert Cocktails dazu... bin dabei!

Was ist denn "Dein Rad"??? *neugierig*


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist kein Bike. Ich habe mir heute ein Rennrad gekauft. Das Foto ist im Nachbarsthread. Hatte so ein gutes Angebot, dass ich zuschlagen musste. Das Geld, dass ich vom nicht angetretenen Kitesurfkurs, der Steuerbehörde und der nicht benötigten Autoreparatur hätte für etwa 3 dieser Räder gereicht .


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2014)

Scylla, machst du das mit unsrem Team wieder 
ich geh einfach davon aus, dass wir alle wieder miteinander  kämpfen


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2014)

Werde auch versuchen, wieder Punkte beizusteuern. Bei mir wird es wohl wieder viele Punkte für Krafttraining geben, da das Aufbautraining im Moment erste Priorität hat. Aber natürlich soviele Radpunkte wie möglich...


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2014)

wie gewünscht - es ist angerichtet 

Bitte eintreten, die Damen 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Oktober 2014)

Oh Gott, ist es schon wieder soweit??? Schon wieder Winter??? Am Sonntag war doch noch Sommer...

Also gut, auf zu neuen


----------



## Chrige (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist es denn bei dir noch nicht Winter??? Seit heute früh fühlt es sich hier wirklich wie Winter an. Und morgen wollte ich doch das erste mal seit meinem Unfall wieder mit meiner Bikegruppe mitfahren. Doch ich bin im Moment gerade ein bisschen mimimi


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2014)

Supi, danke scylla 
Auf ein Neues Mädels 

Ich muss mich jetzt schon aufraffen um zum Mittwochsport zu gehn brrrrr letzte Woche war noch Freiluftklettern angesagt


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2014)

Und schon sind wir fast komplett 

@Pfadfinderin
machst du auch wieder mit? 

@Chrige
gib dem inneren Schweinehund keine Chance! So ein bisschen Gruppendynamik ist bestimmt gut für *mimimi*


----------



## Chrige (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ja, ich gehe ja heute biken. Obwohl meine Physio heute gemeint hat, ich dürfe erst sitzend runterfahren . Ich fahre ja schon noch keine Stufen etc. Aber sitzend eine Teerstrasse runter??? Dann kann ich ja direkt das Rennrad nehmen...
Die Jungs von meiner Bikegruppe werden wohl etwas erstaunt sein, wie sch... meine Kondition ist. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sie sich soooo verabschieden kann. Ich bin am Berg etwa so schnell, wie ich vor 3-4 Jahren war . Flach und bergrunter geht es schon ziemlich gut. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen eine Tour gefahren, die ich auch schon so mit der langsamsten Gruppe als Guide gefahren bin. Ich brauchte gerade etwa gleich lang. So sollte ich eigentlich mit den langsamsten mitkommen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass bei diesem Wetter nur die schnellen mitfahren werden und ich somit der Bremsklotz der Gruppe sein werde . We will see...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi at all,

hab schon gesehen, dass ihr schon fleißig am Planen seid! Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen, bei mir fängt´s schon mit "nicht-Punkte-sammeln" an! Ich hab morgen einen Voruntersuchungs-Termin im KH um meine Platte entfernen zu lassen, da hab ich dann sicher erst mal Sportverbot. Fitness-Studio käst mich schon an, bevor die Indoor-Saison überhaupt angefangen hat und ich hab es zum 31.12. gekündigt. Jan/Feb bin ich dann 3 Wochen beim Tauchen in den Tropen, also auch nix Großes mit Punkten... Wäre dann also hier der Bremsklotz.
Also falls ihr eure Ansprüche etwas zurückschraubt und ich dann kein Mecker kassiere ...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Oktober 2014)

Pfadi, hat schon mal jemand bei uns gemeckert?? Das Studio käst mich auch an (drum war ich auch ewig nicht mehr dort). Scylla und Mausi leben auch ohne Studio. Und die Punkte sind schnurz. Es geht doch ums Spaß haben, motivieren, und vor allem      und .

Und 3 Wochen Urlaub im Warmen ist doch super! Wer denkt da an WP-Punkte...

Chrige - Muttimodus an: Pass auf Dich auf. Bei uns ist alles naß und rutschig, es ist klapperkalt und windig und regnerisch, so richtiges Erkältungswetter.

Also wir sehen uns am 3.11. alle in alter neuer Frische


----------



## Chrige (23. Oktober 2014)

Hey Pfadi, ist doch egal, es kommt nicht drauf an, wieviele Punkte du sammelst. Da hat Schneggli recht. Weiss auch nicht, wieviele ich beisteuern kann. Ich werde auch insgesamt 3 Wochen Urlaub haben und muss wahrscheinlich die meisten Punkte mit Kraftaufbau-Training beisteuern (und das gibt gerademal 2 Punkte pro mal). Unihockey und Snowboarden ist bei mir auch (noch) nicht. Ich hoffe einfach immernoch auf einen milden, trockenen Winter, damit ich so oft wie möglich auf dem Rad sein kann. Und sonst soll es viel Schnee geben, damit ich eventuell mal Langlauf ausprobieren könnte. Hmm, mal schauen.

@Schneggli, bei uns ist es heute trocken und die Sonne scheint. Kalt ist es zwar immernoch aber wenigstens nicht mehr nass. Die Berge um mich rum sind weissgepudert. Ich hoffe, dass der Schnee nochmals verschwindet, damit ich die Gipfel doch noch dieses Jahr erklimmen kann. Am 1.August hatte ich mir dies zum Ziel gesetzt (mit dem Wissen, dass es knapp wird).

@Pfadi, Platte entfernen??? Hmm, das kommt dann in 1-2 Jahren wohl auch noch auf mich zu. Ich werde dann ein Schienbein haben wie ein Schweizer Käse mit all den Löchern von den Schrauben...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich werde dann ein Schienbein haben wie ein Schweizer Käse mit all den Löchern von den Schrauben...


 
DAS ist echter Patriotismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> .... Ich werde dann ein Schienbein haben wie ein Schweizer Käse mit all den Löchern von den Schrauben...



Ja wenn du nicht fleißig Vitamin D tankst, bzw. zufütterst und keinen Schwyzerkas mehr vesperst, kann dir das durchaus passieren  und wer zuviel im Studio rumhopst  hat auch schlechte Karten 

Ich hoffe natürlich auch auf Schnee, damit ich endlich wieder Langlaufski unterschnallen und von der Haustüre aus weglaufen kann. Dann nehm ich mir wieder vor Treppenlaufen und dann will ich versuchen alle Straßen im Ort die bergauf führen, abzufahren. Ich schätze da kommen locker 1000hm zusammen, auf unsrer Seite vom Ort  wenns mir dann langweilig wird fahr ich rüber auf die andere Seite.

Also Pfadi, es gibt genügend Aktivitäten ausserhalb des Studios, deshalb den Winterpokal wie ich als Motivation mitnehmen. Ich hab jetzt 3 x ungefähr die gleiche Anzahl Punkte gehabt und das wird diemal bestimmt auch nicht mehr


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2014)

Ansprüche? Mecker?
Haben wir sowas und machen wir sowas?
Ich glaube eher nicht. Ok, der Anspruch ist Spaß zu haben. Mehr auch nicht. Also wenn du mit solchen hohen Anforderungen leben kannst, dann mach ruhig wieder mit. War doch letztes Jahr eine nette kleine Tratschrunde hier 
Studio hat mich schon immer angekäst, sowas kann ich gar nicht. Ich mach lieber gar keinen Sport, als innerhalb von vier Wänden in meinem eigenen Schweiß zu garen. Wenn die Platte raus kommt und kein Biken geht, kannst du doch sicher wenigstens draußen Joggen oder Walken (oder wie Mausi Treppenlaufen). Das belastet ja das Schlüsselbein eher nicht, würd ich denken.


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Das belastet ja das Schlüsselbein eher nicht, würd ich denken.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


>



Falsch verstanden. Ich meinte nicht, dass das Entfernen der Platte das Schlüsselbein nicht belastet, sondern dass Laufen/Walken das Schlüsselbein nicht belastet.
Außerdem ging's nicht um das Schienbein von Chrige, sondern um das Schlüsselbein von Pfadfinderin.


----------



## Chrige (24. Oktober 2014)

Genau, meine Platte kommt nämlich noch nicht so schnell raus. Die behalte ich noch etwas .
Gestern war ich also das erste mal mit der Bikegruppe wieder biken. Biken macht aber so irgendwie nicht wirklich Spass. Unsere Gruppe fuhr komplett flach (36km, 238hm) und mit gaaaaaanz wenigen Trails... Aber ich hätte am Schluss nicht noch mehr anhängen können. Ich beneidete meine angestammte Gruppe schon ein bisschen, als ich hörte, wo sie entlang gefahren waren. Aber da hätte ich schon nach 5 Minuten kapituliert, da ich den Aufstieg auch zu meinen besten Zeiten kaum schaffte. Na ja, was soll's! Jetzt heisst es einfach dran bleiben, um so bald wie möglich wieder vermehrt die tollen Touren fahren zu können.
Aber schön war es trotzdem zu sehen, wie sich alle freuten, dass ich wieder dabei war.
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes, hoffentlich sonniges Wochenende. Bei uns soll es schön werden. Ich bin aber leider unterwegs, so dass ich nicht zum radfahren kommen werde.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> komplett flach (36km, 238hm) und mit gaaaaaanz wenigen Trails... .


 
Da siehst Du mal wie es uns armen "Weitvoralpenländlern" auf den Hausrunden geht, nämlich genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2014)

Unsere längere Flachetappe hat ca. 36km, ca. 300hm und keine Trails 
Du musst halt jetzt auch ein bißle Geduld haben, das wird schon


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2014)

Okay, ist ja schon gut, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Bisschen Motivation schadet nichts


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Oktober 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

Pfadi, willkommen an Board!
Dann kann der Winter ja kommen  ... mit so einem netten Team aber doch eher: 

@wildbiker1597
sorry, ich musste dich leider "ablehnen". Das Stammteam vom letzten Winter hat natürlich Vorrang, somit sind wir mit 5 Mitgliedern schon voll.
Du kommst sicher in einem anderen Team unter, es gibt im Ladies Only Bereich noch ein paar, die noch nicht voll besetzt sind.


----------



## wildbiker1597 (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info scylla ich werd mal schauen, wo ich noch unterkomme.

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Ladies

wollen wir auch wieder  
Ich brauch auf jeden Fall Motivation, der Sommer ist schon nicht so gut gelaufen.

Wir wissen zwar schon wies endet  aber es hat bisher immer riesig Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Motivation brauch ich zwar nicht, aber ich spiel euch gern wieder den Hasen und ratsch im Team-Chat mit


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2015)

Genau so stell ichs mir vor   Freu mich


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

machst du das Team auf?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2015)

Habs noch nie gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2015)

Muss ich bei mein Team ein Team gründen?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Einfach unter "mein Team" auf den Link "Team gründen" klicken, Teamnamen eingeben, optional bei der Teambeschreibung noch ein Motivations-Sprüchlein dazu, "speichern" drücken, fertig.


----------



## Chrige (14. Oktober 2015)

Wäre also auch dabei. Weiss allerdings noch nicht, wieviele Punkte ich sammeln kann, da ich im Dezember nochmals unters Messer komme, um mein ganzes Metall zu entfernen. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben und freu mich auch schon auf unsere Klatsch und Tratsch...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2015)

Team ist gegründet		Bitte eintreten   




Chrige schrieb:


> Wäre also auch dabei. Weiss allerdings noch nicht, wieviele Punkte ich sammeln kann, da ich im Dezember nochmals unters Messer komme, um mein ganzes Metall zu entfernen. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben und freu mich auch schon auf unsere Klatsch und Tratsch...



Supi, darauf freu ich mich auch 
Hab auch nen, zumindest zu mir, passenden Motivationsspruch gefunden


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2015)

..und bestätigt 

Schnegge und Pfadi hopp hopp auf gehts


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2015)

Okay, bißl Motivation schadet echt nix... Mich zieht´s heuer noch überhaupt nicht ins Fitness-Studio und draußen ist´s grad auch nicht schön.
Dann danke für die Einladung, werde mich gleich anmelden.
@ Chrige: Dann toitoitoi für die OP, meine ist jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr her.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Prima, hab dich gleich bestätigt, gibts kein zurück mehr 

Fitnesstudio nee, aber du könntest doch auch mit deinem Männe zum  Klettern gehn, wär das nix


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Bestätigung! Mein Chef hat leider schon mit viel Arbeit im November gedroht 
Ne, Hallenklettern druckt mi überhaupt ned. Außerdem ist das meiner Meinung nach eher für Kraft und Stabi, aber nix für Kondition. Außerdem hab ich von früher von einer Blödheit mit einem Pferd an einer Hand total kaputte Gelenke, da bin ich froh, wenn die das machen, war sie sollen und will da keine Überbeanspruchung (was bei meinem Gewicht schon sein kann)


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin im Moment auch ziemlich faul... Bin seit Anfangs Oktober Fitnessstudio-los und das Wetter lädt nicht gerade zum Radeln ein. Aber das soll sich alles ändern. Mein Sporttherapeut, bei dem ich bis im September im Studio trainiert habe, macht sich gerade selbständig und bastelt im Moment an einem Trainingsplan für mich. Ich kriege jetzt von ihm regelmässig Meldungen auf meinem Handy...  Und einfach ignorieren geht auch schlecht, da er inzwischen der Freund meiner besten Freundin ist und bei ihr wohnt. Aber das Training ist auch halb so schlimm, wenn man regelmässige Fortschritte sieht. Und die habe ich mit ihm definitiv hinbekommen. Meine Kondition ist jetzt fast auf dem gleichen Niveau wie vor meinem Unfall und Schmerzen habe ich auch kaum mehr. Das eine oder andere mal zwickt's noch im Bein. Aber vermutlich ist dies meiner Platte und den 14 Schrauben zuzuschreiben.
Zeit ist bei mir auch ein schwieriger Faktor. Ich habe seit Anfangs Mai einen neuen Job, der mich komplett einnimmt. Inzwischen sind die Termine fürs Biken in meinem Terminkalender, da ich sonst gar nicht mehr hier raus käme. Somit weiss ich auch nicht, wie oft ich hier oder im Winterpokal-Chat tratschen kann. Allerdings werde ich ja im Dezember wieder etwas zuhause rumliegen und kann dann etwas tratschen.
Und meine Rolle wird auch vor meiner OP aufgebaut, damit ich dann sofort wieder trainieren kann.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Neuer Job in derselben Firma oder ganz was anderes? 
Ich will deswegen auch wieder ins Fitness-Studio, da hab ich dann halt einen Grund, kurz vor 5 den PC runterzufahren. Sonst macht man immer noch dieses oder jenes.


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2015)

Ne, Job in der gleichen Firma. Ich habe die Stelle von meinem Vorgesetzten übernommen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Hey cool, Gratulation!  
Mit welchem Anbieter warst du eigentlich auf den Kapverden? Oder war das eine deiner "Spezial-Connections"? Mein Mann und ich haben uns für den Winter noch auf kein Urlaubsziel einigen können.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hey cool, Gratulation!
> Mit welchem Anbieter warst du eigentlich auf den Kapverden? Oder war das eine deiner "Spezial-Connections"? Mein Mann und ich haben uns für den Winter noch auf kein Urlaubsziel einigen können.



Diesen Winter, also 2015/2016?
Wir wollten auch über Weihnachten, haben aber im August schon keine gescheiten Flüge mehr dorthin gefunden und es damit um ein Jahr vertagt. Was ich so sehe, braucht das wohl eher fast ein Jahr Vorlaufplanung sofern man nicht ewig in der Welt rumfliegen mag mit zigmal Umsteigen.

@Chrige auch von mir Gratulation zum Karrieresprung 
(vergiss das Biken nicht vor lauter Schaffen)


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich war mit Bikeadventure dort. Die Novemberreise scheint ausgebucht zu sein (auf Anfrage). Im Mai ist die nächste Reise geplant. Unter diesem Link findest du die Liste aller Reisen, falls auch eine andere Destination in Frage käme:
http://www.bike-adventure-tours.ch/nc/radreisen-mountainbike-reisen?view=1


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2015)

Hey Chrige Glückwunsch 
und schade, dass du weniger Zeit zum Biken hast, hoffentlich wirds wieder mehr. Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass man gar nix mehr hört von dir. Du mußt jetzt halt deine Untertanen feste einspannen, um dir Zeit zu verschaffen.

Auf jeden Fall klasse, dass du hier wieder dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Danke, schau ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit an. Wir sind die letzten Jahre immer im Feb/März irgendwo Warmes zum Tauchen hingeflogen, aber ich würde auch mal biken.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2015)

Was ist eigentlich mit @Lahmschnecke? Untergetaucht?


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab sie auch schon per PN angeschrieben.
Vielleicht muss sie noch Tomaten ernten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2015)

blubb-blubb-blubber ... *auftauch*
Tomaten sind fertig, der Rest reift grade auf der Fensterbank nach.

Bin noch da. Ich bin noch am kämpfen mit mir wegen Winterpokal... mein Rücken wird zwar langsam kräftiger, reagiert aber sehr empfindlich auf (emotionalen) Stress. ich hab schlicht Angst mich mit dem WP noch mehr unter Druck zu setzen als ich es eh schon tue. darum bin ich noch am überlegen... Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2015)

Du mußt doch eh Gymnastik und so machen, da kannste doch ohne Druck einfach die Zeiten dafür eintragen.
Ich hab doch auch viel allgemeine Tätigkeiten oder wies heißt.



Chrige schrieb:


> Wäre also auch dabei. Weiss allerdings noch nicht, wieviele Punkte ich sammeln kann, da ich im Dezember nochmals unters Messer komme, um mein ganzes Metall zu entfernen.... und freu mich auch schon auf unsere Klatsch und Tratsch...



Klatsch und Tratsch


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2015)

nur kein Stress (vor allem mach dir selbst keinen)!


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja, mach doch auch mit. Ich weiss auch noch nicht, wieviele Punkte ich sammle. Brauche aber Klatsch und Tratsch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin schonmal die 2. Novemberwoche auf Dienstreise, wobei ich sicher nicht zum Trainieren komme. Und wenn ich wieder daheim bin, muss ich mich vermutlich von dem Trip erstmal wieder erholen.   Das geht ja schon gut los.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Oktober 2015)

Hab´ mich mal bei Mausi beworben - mal schauen ob sie mich nimmt .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist schön, das freut mich! Ich würde zur Not auch ein gutes Wort für dich einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2015)

na also, damit ist unser altbewährte Kaffeeklatsch-Runde komplett


----------



## Chrige (27. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt, freue mich!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm na ja wenns sein muss     ............ Jaaaa klar  Supi freu mich

Hab schon jeden Tag geguckt ob du nicht heimlich nen Antrag gestellt hast 

Also dann "Gut Klatsch"  


und zur Einstimmung wie man die letzten Wochen seines Lebens verbringen kann   heut abend in der Glotze
http://www.swr.de/unternehmen/kommu...0/did=14769760/nid=7503020/197xxep/index.html


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2016)

Halloooo meine Damen 



Einladung zum diesjährigen ....Klatsch und Tratsch   

Winterbewegungsmarathon  

 

 

 



 

 


seid Ihr alle wieder mit dabei


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2016)

So, das Team ist gegründet  ihr könnt jetzt eure Mitgliedschaft beantragen, ich schalt euch dann frei 

Ich hoffe doch, ihr seid wieder mit dabei 
Scylla hat sich abwerben lassen und stellt ihren Platz zur Verfügung   wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir ernsthaft über Ablösesummen nachdenken


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Scylla hat sich abwerben lassen und stellt ihren Platz zur Verfügung   wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir ernsthaft über Ablösesummen nachdenken



ohje, die können sich das doch garnicht leisten 
Das Gebabbel wird mir fehlen


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ohje, die können sich das doch garnicht leisten  _das vermute ich auch_
> Das Gebabbel wird mir fehlen  _hoffentlich _



Paß bloß auf dich auf und lass dich auf nix ein, damit du ganz bleibst


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mausi,

ich glaube, heuer möchte ich auch mal ne Winterpokalpause einlegen, auch wenn mir das total leid tut. Ich bin aber fast den ganzen Februar wieder nicht da  , Sport ist da auch nur sekundär angedacht. Irgendwie mag ich mal eher machen, wozu ich Lust habe und nicht das, was Punkte bringt. Aber ja, das Gebabbel wird mir auch fehlen.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2016)

Ooohh schade, dann bin ich gespannt ob sich @Chrige  und @Lahmschnecke melden.
Am Ende muss ich gegen mich selber kämpfen  und mit mir selber babbeln 
Mich motiviert dies in der Gruppe Punkte sammeln, und ich mach trotzdem das, wozu ich Lust hab.

Dann harre ich mal  



_Angebot:  2 Winterpokalmitmachplätze günstig zu vergeben, Bewerbung hier  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich bin dabei. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wieviele Punkte ich machen werde, da ich wahrscheinlich auch mehr auf Alternativsportarten ausweichen werde. Wir müssen aber noch mehr Mitstreiterinnen finden.
Bin im Moment top motiviert nach meinen Bikeferien in Marokko (Bericht folgt)


----------



## laterra (19. Oktober 2016)

Hey, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Winterpokal-Team. Nachdem jetzt meine Idee einer Transalp für nächstes Jahr wieder Formen annimmt, will ich diesen Winter auch ordentlich strampeln - wenn auch teilweise wohl auch nur im Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2016)

Oooh hallo  "freu"
@Chrige prima, dass du dabei bist  Freu mich auf deinen Bericht. Ich guck gleich, ob du schon beantragt hast.
Mir kommts nicht auf die Punkte an, ich hab aber die letzten Jahre gemerkt, dass ich mehr mache und auch mal andere sportliche Tätigkeiten ausprobier. Wenn dann jedes Jahr ein paar Punkte mehr rauskommen ists gut. 
Alternative Sportarten find ich übrigens als Ausgleich zum Biken und für den gesamten Körper sehr wichtig.

@laterra schön  ich würd mich freuen, wenn du bei uns mitmachst und nebenbei kannst du auch noch Tipps für die Transalp kriegen 
Ich bin dafür, dass du deine Mitgliedschaft beantragst


----------



## Chrige (20. Oktober 2016)

Antrag ist gestellt. Hoffe, du nimmst mich an...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habs mir echt nochmal überlegt  aber ich hab dich angenommen


----------



## laterra (20. Oktober 2016)

Prima, hab die Mitgliedschaft beantragt =) 
Heute hab ich mich im Fitnessstudio angemeldet - mal schauen wie meine Motivation im Winter so wird. Die Spinning Kurse bei McFit sind vom Aufbau her meiner Meinung nach eher Banane. Aber ich werde dann einfach mein eigenes Intervall Training machen. Die Bodyweight Trainingskurse waren dagegen nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estrella (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich hätte auch Interesse. Komme aus dem Taunus. Zählt das zum Süden? Ich werde keine Rekorde aufstellen, da ich seit zwei Jahren Mama bin, aber ich werde mein bestes geben


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2016)

Ha, jetzt haben wir uns grad um ein paar Minuten verpaßt. Ich schau gleich nochmal nach und schalt dich auch frei 

Ich bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich beim Physio so einen Zirkel mitmach oder und ich werd mir mal Zumba Fitness anschauen, da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2016)

Estrella schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte auch Interesse. Komme aus dem Taunus. Zählt das zum Süden? Ich werde keine Rekorde aufstellen, da ich seit zwei Jahren Mama bin, aber ich werde mein bestes geben



Hallo Estrella  deinem Anmeldedatum nach bist du ja schon ein alter Hase, fast so alt wie @Pfadfinderin 
@scylla kommt auch irgendwo von da oben....ist schon hart an der Grenze, aber 

Meine Damen, was meint ihr, sollen wir die hochmotivierte Estrella in unser Team mit aufnehmen?

@Estrella kannst du auch babbeln   


@laterra bist dabei


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2016)

alles unterhalb der Weißwurschtgrenze ist Süden


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2016)

.....pssssst dann müssen wir für Estrella mal kurz diese Grenze ein bißchen nach Norden verschieben, sieht doch keiner, oder?


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab in Oberursel schon Weißwurscht gegessen. Von daher muss das noch unterhalb des Weißwurschtäquators sein


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> kannst du auch babbeln





scylla schrieb:


> Das Gebabbel wird mir fehlen




In meiner südlichen Heimat sagt man:   *Net gebabbelt - Uffgerabbelt   !!!!*
Passt grad gut zum Thema Winterpokal


----------



## Estrella (21. Oktober 2016)

Oh wie schön! Ja, in Oberursel habe ich auch schon Weisswurst gegessen. Ist nur 5 km von mir entfernt. Babbeln übe ich noch. Komme nämlich ursprünglich aus Hannover 
Prima Ihr Lieben, melde mich dann an


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2016)

Okaaay ich hab dich angenommen
abeeer du mußt dich richtig anstrengen.......im Babbeln  das andre geht fast von allein 

Ein lich willkommen an die Ersatzfrauen


----------



## Chrige (25. Oktober 2016)

Willkommen im Team!!!! Jetzt bräuchten wir noch eine Person um komplett zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab @Lahmschnecke schon angemailt und warte noch auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt nix mehr von der Schnegge gehört    und irgendwie kommt sie grad mit ihrem Account auch nicht ins Forum.

Sie hat mir aber schon mitgeteilt, dass Sie es diesen Winter leider nicht schafft mitzumachen  ich wollt sie nur nochmal überreden  

Also dann ist der Platz von @Lahmschnecke frei, auf Mädels es sind nur noch ein paar Tage, dann gehts los 


_*neues Angebot: 1 Winterpokalmitmachplatz günstig zu vergeben, Bewerbung hier* _


----------



## laterra (30. Oktober 2016)

Hmm, vielleicht müssen wir gleich mal ein paar Punkte vorlegen, um mehr Werbung für uns zu machen


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2016)

ich könnt von heut was beitragen  geht aber leider nicht

apropos Werbung  wir sind eine supertolle klasse Truppe und wir können sensationell babbeln


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2016)

Hab dann mal meine ersten Sonnenrundepunkte vollbracht 

Wir haben noch einen Platz frei  hollareiduliöööö
bis 14.11. kann noch gemeldet werden


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. November 2016)

Mausi, mein Account funktioniert wieder, Gott sei Dank. Aber im WP bin ich dieses Jahr definitiv raus. Was nicht heißt dass für nächstes Jahr nicht doch was im (Bike)Busche ist... 
Euch viel Spaß im WP!


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2016)

Danke 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .... Was nicht heißt dass für nächstes Jahr nicht doch was im (Bike)Busche ist... .....



Na das hört sich doch prima an  das geb ich weiter und wir reservieren für dich ein Plätzchen für unsere Tour 

und schade, dass du nicht unseren noch freien WP-Platz einnehmen willst    aber lass unbedingt mal was von dir hören


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wir reservieren für dich ein Plätzchen für unsere Tour



Ahaa...ist schon etwas "in Pink" in Planung?


----------



## Sabsi (3. November 2016)

Huhu ich hab mich mal Beworben . Bin die Sabrina, 21 jahre aus dem schönen Frankenland. 
Ich fahr erst seit dem letzten Herbst und so richtig aktiv wurde ich erst in diesem Sommer, bin aber Stolz auf meine Leistungssteigerung und bin Motiviert diese durch den Winter zu berhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2016)

Meine Damen
was meint ihr? 
Scylla hat als Grenze für den Süden den Weißwurschtäquator vorgeschlagen  soweit ich weiß   gehört zumindest ein Teil vom Frankenland dazu. Also soweit Zustimmung 
Außerdem ist die Sabrina jung und motiviert , das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2016)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ahaa...ist schon etwas "in Pink" in Planung?



Betti meinte direkt nach der Tour "und nächstes Jahr fahren wir wieder"    ich meinte "das weiß ich noch nicht, ich glaub, das war das letzte Mal"    obwohl  eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich gesagt hab  ich glaub ich muss doch wieder  irgendwie .... und wenn du auch wieder würdest wollen können  dann      



Schnegge letzte Chance für den WP oder soll @Sabsi dich würdig vertreten


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2016)

Bahh, ich habe keine Ahnung von Deutscher Geographie. Für mich seid ihr alle im hohen Norden ;-). Also wenn Schneggli definitiv raus ist, würde ich Sabsi herzlich willkommen heissen. Du musst einfach babbeln können.


----------



## Sabsi (4. November 2016)

Was babbelt ihr denn ? 
Ich streng mich an . 
Mich würde interessieren wie oft und weit und hoch ihr fahrt? Damit ich weiß ob ich mithalten kann. 
Ich fahr aktuell c.a. 2 mal die Woche . Würde gern öfter aber .... Keine Zeit


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2016)

Na dann, Sabsi, Servus, da Bayern ja zu den südlichen Bundesländern zählt, biete ich Dir gerne meinen Platz an.


Sabsi schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie oft und weit und hoch ihr fahrt? Damit ich weiß ob ich mithalten kann.



Bei "uns" im wilden Süden kann jeder mithalten. Auch ich peile 2 - 3 mal pro Woche biken an (im Winter wenn es wirklich saukalt ist und nebelig auch mal auf dem Spinning-Rad), unsere Hausrunde hat naturgegeben nicht so viele Höhenmeter, 35 km und 360 hm. Das sind dann so 1 1/2 Stunden. Am Wochenende ist auch mal eine längere Runde dabei, wenn das Wetter passt. Ich gehe - aus Prophylaxe gegen Kreuz- und Knieschmerzen nur 1 mal/Woche - joggen bis zu 1 Stunde. Und dann halt noch so Fitness-Gedöns wie BBP, Pilates und son Kram. Im Januar/Februar auch noch ein paar Skitouren oder Schneeschuhtouren. Damit komme ich gut durch den Winter. Und das peile ich nach der verletzungsbedingten Pause auch diesen Winter wieder an.

Gebabbelt wurde über alles, Gott und die Welt, auch mal völlig bikefrei, lästern über andere war aber immer tabu.
So, aber jetzt bin ich raus.


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2016)

Hallo Sabsi   Willkommen im Team
ich hab dich gerade freigeschalten und welch Freude  du begrüßt uns gleich mit Punkten  



Sabsi schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde interessieren wie oft und weit und hoch ihr fahrt? Damit ich weiß ob ich mithalten kann.
> Ich fahr aktuell c.a. 2 mal die Woche . Würde gern öfter aber .... Keine Zeit





Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> Bei "uns" im wilden Süden kann jeder mithalten. Auch ich peile 2 - 3 mal pro Woche biken an ....
> Gebabbelt wurde über alles, Gott und die Welt, auch mal völlig bikefrei, lästern über andere war aber immer tabu.
> ....



@Chrige hat im Team Board schon geschrieben was sie fährt
In der kalten Jahreszeit fahr ich kaum längere Einheiten als 1 1/2 Stdn, 1-2 mal/Woche
Bei Schnee bin ich lieber auf allen Arten von Skiern unterwegs, da kommen dann eher längere Einheiten zustande.
Sonst als Ausgleich bißle Kraft und Koordinationstraining, Walken etc., nä. Woche versuch ich mich mal in Zumba Fitness und natürlich IndoorKlettern 1-2mal/Woche. Also bei mir eher weniger Radfahrpunkte. Alles nach Wetter und Lust und Laune.

Also einfach weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabsi (4. November 2016)

Ich hab vor mich durch den Schnee zu quälen . bin letztes Jahr schon ein paar mal gefahren aber dieses Jahr will ich da durch . evtl. Möchte ich schwimmen mal versuchen bin eigentlich aber eine antiwasserratte.


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2016)

Hey Sabsi  guck mal, wie man das macht
außerdem gabs doch immer wieder Wasser zum Waschen  also bei uns auf jeden Fall
und als Tipp  Wollwäsche stinkt nicht, die hält ein paar Tage mit Lüften aus


----------



## Sabsi (17. Januar 2017)

So hier mal ein Schnee Bild für euch


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2017)

Neid  hab mich leider am Samstag verletzt und muss diese Woche erst mal abwarten.
Bei uns kam eh nicht mehr so viel Schnee an wie bei euch, auf  850m hats ca. 35 cm, bei uns unten ist heut morgen mal wieder überzuckert.

Schöne Touren euch


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2017)

@Sabsi  und @Estrella 

 Hallole habt ihr noch Punkte zum Eintragen  
und lasst mal was von euch hören


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2017)

Halloooo der Winterpokal steht an 

Wer hat Lust wieder mitzumachen beim Sporteln und Babbeln


----------



## laterra (23. Oktober 2017)

Also ich hätte schon wieder Lust mitzumachen. Allerdings wird mein Dezember daraus bestehen, dass ich mir am anderen Ende der Welt die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lasse  nix Sport.. naja vielleicht ein bißchen wandern und surfen 
Aber wenn ihr keine Punkte-Höchstleistungen erwartet macht das ja nichts


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2017)

Oh schön, freu mich, wenn du mitmachst 
Punkte-Höchstleistungen    na ja, so wie letztes Jahr  Hauptsache Spaß und Motivation  dann paßts ja gut


Bis jetzt hat sich von den "Bisherigen" noch niemand gemeldet, dafür hab ich noch eine Bekannte   in petto.
Soll ich das Team in den nächsten Tagen schon mal anmelden?


----------



## Chrige (24. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, bin noch gaaaanz selten im Forum. Wäre aber auch wieder dabei. Und wenn wir nicht genug Leute haben, hätte ich evt auch jemand.
War gestern das erste mal seit drei Monaten im Studio. Ich merke jetzt gerade jeden einzelnen Muskel...


----------



## laterra (24. Oktober 2017)

@Mausoline ja gerne, melde das Team ruhig schon an. Wir kriegen es bestimmt noch voll. Geht ja auch bald schon los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2017)

prima, dann meld ich morgen oder übermorgen an.

@Chrige  Supi, dass du wieder dabei bist. Ich geh diesen Winter auch etwas Kraft machen, mir fehlts noch ganz schön in den Beinen und ich will ja schließlich Skifahren gehn.

@scylla  bist du wieder in der anderen Gruppe aktiv?

@Lahmschnecke  hallole wie siehts denn bei dir aus dieses Jahr und bei dir @Pfadfinderin  ein bißchen Motivation und


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2017)

Scylla tummelt sich im KTWR: https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/12 https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/12


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj hat's ja schon geschreiben 

Viel Spaß und viele Punkte


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2017)

Danke   dir auch  .... ach was schreib ich denn da  schick doch einfach immer 10% von deinen Punkten zu uns rüber  


Team ist angemeldet   hopp hopp bewerben Mädels


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2017)

Hab euch gleich mal auf meine Favoriten-Liste gepackt 
Ihr werdet beobachtet


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2017)

Wehe du lachst uns aus  
ooohh neee  ich glaub du willst einfach immer nur rechtzeitig 2 Punkte mehr als wir fahren


----------



## Chrige (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich beworben. Bitte, bitte annehmen...

@Aninaj Bist du immer noch ab und zu in Rotkreuz? Falls ja, können wir auch gemeinsam Punkte sammeln. Übrigens, kaufen wir im Moment gerade eine Wohnung in Rotkreuz (noch im Bau). Ab 2019 kannst du dich dann jeweils bei uns einquartieren, falls du dann immer noch ab und zu dort bist. Die Gehdistanz zu Roche ist etwa 5 Minuten ;-)

Ich freue mich aufs Punktesammeln... Ich habe es auch dringend nötig. Im August und September habe ich wegen der Arbeit kaum Sport getrieben und kam gestern beim Biketreff den anderen kaum hinterher (und das waren die langsamsten!!!)


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wehe du lachst uns aus
> ooohh neee  ich glaub du willst einfach immer nur rechtzeitig 2 Punkte mehr als wir fahren



Ihr wird das lachen schon noch vergehen, wenn wir erstmal richtig warm gefahren sind  

Vorrausgesetzt Mausi nimmt mich auf


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ihr wird das lachen schon noch vergehen, wenn wir erstmal richtig warm gefahren sind
> 
> ....




Diese Illusion kannst du dir gleich mal abschminken  ich empfehle dir Scylla´s Team mal, ein paar Wochen reichen schon, zu beobachten  da wird dir gleich ein Zahn nach dem anderen gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Diese Illusion kannst du dir gleich mal abschminken  ich empfehle dir Scylla´s Team mal, ein paar Wochen reichen schon, zu beobachten  da wird dir gleich ein Zahn nach dem anderen gezogen



Du willst deine Mitfahrerinnen schon demotivieren bevor es überhaupt losgeht??? Also das üben wir aber nochmal, 6 setzen


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Du willst deine Mitfahrerinnen schon demotivieren bevor es überhaupt losgeht??? Also das üben wir aber nochmal, 6 setzen



Ich sitze  aber .....  bitte etwas Zurückhaltung mit deinen Äußerungen hier  Ich bin die Chefin  und muss mir noch gut überlegen, ob ich dich annehme.

Was kannst du bieten damit du unser Team bereicherst 





Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe mich beworben. Bitte, bitte annehmen...
> .....



Aber sicher, dich immer. Angenommen


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich sitze  aber .....  bitte etwas Zurückhaltung mit deinen Äußerungen hier  Ich bin die Chefin  und muss mir noch gut überlegen, ob ich dich annehme.
> 
> Was kannst du bieten damit du unser Team bereicherst



viele blöde Sprüche und das eine oder andere Pünktchen


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

Hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

@Aninaj   ich hatte gerade einen guten Moment und hab für dich eine gute Tat vollbracht


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Aninaj   ich hatte gerade einen guten Moment und hab für dich eine gute Tat vollbracht



Du bist die Heldin des Tages!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2017)

also das Dummgebabbel könnt ihr schonmal mindestens genauso gut wie die KTWR Truppe


----------



## Chrige (27. Oktober 2017)

Babbeln ist eigentlich das wichtigste. Und alles andere ist Zugabe. Falls wir das Team voll kriegen, können wir ja mal schauen, ob wir gemeinsam soviele Punkte hinkriegen wie scylla alleine...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2017)

Wieviele Plätze habt ihr denn noch frei [emoji56]?


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wieviele Plätze habt ihr denn noch frei [emoji56]?



Hast du überhaupt ein fahrbereites Bike?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt ein fahrbereites Bike?


Teile sind heute gekommen, Rahmen soll morgen kommen [emoji39]


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> also das Dummgebabbel könnt ihr schonmal mindestens genauso gut wie die KTWR Truppe



du wirst noch neidisch werden  



Chrige schrieb:


> Babbeln ist eigentlich das wichtigste. Und alles andere ist Zugabe. Falls wir das Team voll kriegen, können wir ja mal schauen, ob wir gemeinsam soviele Punkte hinkriegen wie scylla alleine...




haben wir das  nicht schon öfters versucht


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wieviele Plätze habt ihr denn noch frei [emoji56]?



@laterra  muss sich noch bewerben, dann sind wir vier
Pfadi hat abgesagt und @Lahmschnecke hab ich noch angeschrieben, da wollt ich heut abend noch abwarten.
Sabsi und Estrella vom letzten Jahr haben sich bis jetzt nicht gemeldet.


... aber nen Winterpokal mit einem Alutech wär auch was


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

mit zwei Alutech!


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Teile sind heute gekommen, Rahmen soll morgen kommen [emoji39]



Hui, da musst du unbedingt Bilder machen!!! Das wird super (auch wenn ich blau eloxiert dem grünen vorziehen würde  )


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> mit zwei Alutech!



jo das wär besser ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn greenhorn dabei ist und immer noch Platz ist, würde ich meine Entscheidung evtl revidieren. Da besteht dann echt mal die Chance auf eine gemeinsame Bikerunde. Allerdings sinken dann vermutlich die Chancen, Scylla einzuholen. Wie sieht's aus Mädels?


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2017)

Ui jetzt wirds eng 
@laterra  war die erste, die sich gemeldet hat. Dann sind wir mit @Chrige und @Aninaj und mir zu viert.

Leider nur noch ein Platz für Greenhorn oder Pfadi  Pfadi du hast die älteren Rechte


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2017)

Wie ich Mausi schon geschrieben habe, ich will niemandem hier nen Platz wegnehmen. Wenn greenhorn und Pfadi gerne zusammen in der Gruppe "winterpokalen" wollen, gebe ich auch gerne meinen Platz wieder her. Ne Runde drehen können wir bei Interesse ja trotzdem zusammen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Oktober 2017)

Ne Mausi, dann lass mal, hätte es nur in Verbindung mit Greenhorn nett gefunden, da wir ab und zu zusammen hätten fahren können. Viel Spaß Euch beim Punktesammeln!

@Aninaj : Danke für das Angebot, aber Du hattest Dich ja als erste gemeldet. Sooo scharf bin ich nicht drauf, das hatte ich ja Mausi schon geschrieben, da ich gute 3 Wochen eh verhindert bin.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ne Mausi, dann lass mal, hätte es nur in Verbindung mit Greenhorn nett gefunden, da wir ab und zu zusammen hätten fahren können. Viel Spaß Euch beim Punktesammeln!.



Könnt ihr ja trotzdem


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2017)

Huhu @greenhorn-biker bewirb dich mal, bevor ich es mir anders überleg 

Ach sooo  eine Bedingung haben wir noch    du mußt mit Pfadi ein paar Winterpokalrunden drehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2017)

So Bewerbung erledigt 
Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder pünktlich und passt zum WP-Anfang! Hier stürmt und regnet es 

Aber Montag solls hier einigermaßen sein, dann kann man schonmal gleich eine Auftaktrunde drehen 
Und ansonsten wird die Tage auch noch die Rolle aufgebaut, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen 

@Pfadfinderin Unsere Chiemseeumrundung steht ja auch noch aus. Da sollten wir schon noch die ein oder andere Tour hinbekommen


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2017)

So jetzt bist dabei  
und wir prüfen das natürlich mit eurer gemeinsamen Tour bzw. dann wollen wir Beweise sehen 


Ich hab gestern auch endlich nen besseren Reifen aufgezogen, das war jetzt doch zu slick


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt wirds ernst, morgen gehts los tatammtatamm 

Ich wünsch uns alle schöne Touren, viel Spaß und Freude bei allen Bewegungen, die angesagt sind 

@laterra ... wohoo bist duhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2017)

Jepp, let's rock the Trails! War nur ganz schön ernüchternd heute um kurz vor 17 Uhr heim zu kommen und die Sonne nur noch kurz über den Horizont blinzeln zu sehen


----------



## nikka (30. Oktober 2017)

Bei den artic girls wären noch drei plätzchen frei...sucht noch eine ein team??


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2017)

Mein Winterpokal fängt ja schon mal super an. Bei meiner kleinen Waldrunde bin ich sowas von voll durchs 'Glück' gefahren, dass der Scheiß echt überall am Rad hing  So macht das keinen Spaß! Depperte Hundebesitzer, die ihre Tiere überall hinscheissen lassen 

Musst mal raus...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab grad mal ein Stündle geschafft und ausgerechnet da hat keine Sonne gescheint, aber der Anfang ist gemacht 
Der Großteil der Wege um den Ort sind Hundewege und bei dem vielen Laub ist das wie Russisch Roulette


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2017)

Hab gestern auch noch brav meine rolle aufgebaut [emoji123]
Da ich aber nicht 100% fit bin, bin ich nur kurz auf die Rolle. Ohne WP hätte ich glaub gar nichts mehr gemacht [emoji56]

Ach ja die Hinterlassenschaften...da ich auf den hometrails immer mit Flasche fahren, möchte ich gar nicht wissen was da außer Erde noch so dran klebt [emoji44]

Da hat man mal ein paar tage frei und ist nicht fit [emoji19]


----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2017)

Boah, dass du dich für ne Rolle motivieren kannst, Respekt! Ich hab das vor Jahren auch mal probiert, aber nach ein paar Versuchen aufgegeben. Dieses monotone Wand anstarren (ja, habs auch mit Serien und Co probiert) und dazu dieses überirdische rumgeschwitze... Neee... ging gar nicht. Also, Hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2017)

Mein Problem ist eher dass mir iwann mein Hintern weh tut [emoji16]
Deshalb halte ich maximal auch nur 1 Std drauf aus. 

Ich ziehe eher den Hut vor denjenigen die bei jedem scheiß Wetter fahren [emoji44]


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2017)

An meinen außerhäuslichen Arbeitstagen mach ich inzwischen morgens ne knappe 1/4 Std. Ergometer fürs Knie und wenn ich sonst nicht aufs Bike oder zur Bewegung komme, dann auch ne halbe oder 3/4 Std. Und ich bin ein Ergometerhasser  und jeden Tag schön dehnen  gell @Bikebetti


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2017)

In der Sonne welch Wonne
aber em Wald isch kaldt


----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2017)

Des kannste ja mal laut sagen. Echt heftig kalt geworden die letzten Tage... wir waren trotzdem unterwegs 

@*Miss Geschick*  war so freundlich mal wieder ein Bildchen von mir zu machen.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2017)

wo?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir gab's heute nur ne hausrunde, aber dafür mit Sonnenschein [emoji41] und neugierigen "Zaungästen" [emoji38]


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2017)

Die kennen dich halt nur in Arbeitskleidung


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wo?



Pfalz bei Maikammer


----------



## laterra (1. November 2017)

Boah, ihr seid ja schon richtig fleißig! Ich hab doch glatt den Start verpennt... aber dank greenhorn ist meine Bewerbung jetzt auch raus  
Ich bin jedenfalls schon voll im Winter-Alternativsport-Modus


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2017)

es war nicht so einfach dich in deinem "Winter-Alternativsport-Modus" zu erreichen

Supi, jetzt paßts, alle angekommen   _und schon super fleißig gewesen_




Aninaj schrieb:


> Pfalz bei Maikammer



Hab ich mir fast gedacht  die Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor, irgendwas geplantes von eurer letzten Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht  die Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor, irgendwas geplantes von eurer letzten Tour?



Glaube beim letzten Mal hatte ich das nicht geplant. Ist ein Trail von knapp unterhalb der Kalmit runter nach Maikammer. Echt schön, wobei diese Stelle recht Tricky ist, da man direkt davor eine linke Spitzkehre fährt und hier dann die richtige Stelle erwischen muss.


----------



## laterra (1. November 2017)

Heute ist super Wetter hier, aber meine Freundin hat eine Magen-Darm-Grippe angeschleppt  Jetzt trau ich mich nicht Rad zu fahren wegen open-window Effekt etc. Bisher schlage ich mich noch wacker


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

@laterra Durchhalten! Das wird schon!

Ich hab das gute Wetter genutzt und hab meinen neuen Renner ausgeführt. Fuhr sich echt gut. Wegen Kälte allerdings nur ne Flachlandrunde, die Berge müssen auf wärmeres Wetter warten..


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2017)

laterra schrieb:


> Heute ist super Wetter hier, aber meine Freundin hat eine Magen-Darm-Grippe angeschleppt  Jetzt trau ich mich nicht Rad zu fahren wegen open-window Effekt etc. Bisher schlage ich mich noch wacker


Oh oh das kenn ich. Merke die letzten tage auch meine nebenhöhlen und fühle mich noch ganz gut , hab aber auch sorge dass ich es mich richtig erwischt [emoji53]

Deshalb sachte damit die Stimmung oben bleibt und nicht zuviel machen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> @laterra Durchhalten! Das wird schon!
> 
> Ich hab das gute Wetter genutzt und hab meinen neuen Renner ausgeführt. Fuhr sich echt gut. Wegen Kälte allerdings nur ne Flachlandrunde, die Berge müssen auf wärmeres Wetter warten..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 660170


Zwei tage hintereinander soviel zeit auf dem Rad [emoji44] 
Kein Wunder dass bei mir auf Dauer nicht viele Punkte zusammen kommen , soviele Einheiten nacheinander macht mein Körper einfach nicht mit [emoji848]


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2017)

Ich nehm auch schon die 3.Woche hochdosiertes Vitamin C und anderes, weil Schatzi diesen blöden Hals-Virus hatte. Aber im Hintergrund merk ich auch, das nicht alles in Ordnung ist. Also Mädels alles mobilisieren und durchhalten 

In der Sonne beim Hochfahren bis 19 Grad und beim Runterfahren wirds s..kalt  Ich war die ganze Zeit am An und Ausziehen und Klamotten testen. Schee wars trotzdem 

los gings über die Wengert




Irgendwie sind die immer aufm Bild, aber es werden mehr




und zum Schluß noch die Reste vom Weideabtrieb mitbekommen.Das hat die Leute aus den Löchern gelockt  weils auch was zu futtern gab






Janni  du auch´n Greenhorn


----------



## laterra (1. November 2017)

Ja, zumindest gehts bei ihr schon wieder aufwärts und ich hab noch keine Symptome..

@Aninaj hübsch geworden isses ;-)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. November 2017)

So erste Tour mit dem "großen Grünen" 
Fährt sich super, bin auch zwar schwierige Stellen gefahren 

Leider war das Wetter ziemlich mies  Lediglich 5°C obwohl wir nur für 10°C angezogen waren  

 

 
Aber zum Schluss kam dann doch noch die Sonne etwas raus 

 
Für ein Bild mit mir drauf hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht, war einfach zu kalt


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2017)

Waren heute auch unterwegs und haben den Pfälzer Wald mal wieder unter die Hufe genommen. Und weil der ja so klein ist, bin ich auch der Scylla über den Weg gefahren  Kann also bezeugen, die war heute Rattfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. November 2017)

sollten wir auch mal wieder zusammen tun


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> sollten wir auch mal wieder zusammen tun



Ah, ich bin heute schon hintergehechelt... da trau ich mich nicht euch auch noch aufzuhalten


----------



## scylla (4. November 2017)

War mir irgendwie letztes Jahr nicht aufgefallen, dass du irgendjemanden aufgehalten hättest 
Seid ihr auch den Treibjagdern am Stabenberg begegnet, oder wart ihr schlauer/besser informiert und seid wo anders hingefahren?


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2017)

Wir waren informiert, sind aber trotzdem Stabenberg um/gefahren, haben allerdings niemanden gesehen. Als wir aber an der Wallberghütte waren, haben wir ne Menge Schüße gehört. Ist irgendwie schon schräg an einem schönen Samstag in der Pfalz nen Treibjagd zu veranstalten und dann auch nix abzusperren... 

Bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour war dein Männe aber auch angeschlagen


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2017)

Die spinnen die Pfälzer   neeee das waren doch die Römer 

Ich habs heut versemmelt mit der Pfalztour  und bin deshalb pfalzmäßig bei uns rumgerockt  






Hab hab nen supischönen Spitzkehrentrail getestet, Turm bestiegen und so manch anderes entdeckt oder auch nicht


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2017)

Greeny  hört sich zufrieden an.
Bei uns hatte es mittags 17 Grad  und ich hab mal wieder nur geschwitzt. Später hab ich aber auch die dickeren Handschuhe gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. November 2017)

Hier pflügen sie wieder alles um, der arme Wald [emoji44]
Es werden seit einigen Monaten etliche km Erdgasleitung verlegt und dafür riesige Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen! 






Und das Wetter war echt Mist, sogar Jena-würdig [emoji16]
Ohne WP wäre ich auch mit Sicherheit nicht gefahren [emoji56]


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> .... Hier pflügen sie wieder alles um, der arme Wald [emoji44]
> Es werden seit einigen Monaten etliche km Erdgasleitung verlegt und dafür riesige Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen! ....



  Die Downhillstrecke SMDH in Karlsruhe wurde auf so ner Schneise angelegt. Sie mußten aber dafür extra Gutachten erstellen lassen, obwohl die Schneise schon geschlagen war 


Du hast das perfekte Waldradl  zwischen den Bäumen unsichtbar.


----------



## Aninaj (3. Dezember 2017)

Es ist nicht mehr zu leugnen... Der Winter ist da:


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2017)

Bei euch hats aber viel Schnee  bei uns sahs gestern so aus auf 350 m ü.NN
morgen will ich mal nen Langlauf machen, natürlich weiter oben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns gab's gar keinen Schnee [emoji24]


----------



## Aninaj (3. Dezember 2017)

Es hat den ganzen Tag geschneit... Das Foto ist aber auch von ganz oben... 567mm ü. NN. Weiter unten liegt auch ned so viel...


----------



## Mausoline (4. Dezember 2017)

Langlauf auf der Sonnenloipe  bis ich überhaupt die Spur gefunden hab


----------



## laterra (4. Dezember 2017)

Uiuiui bei euch siehts ja richtig weihnachtlich aus! Hier oben gabs nur ein paar Flöckchen, die sich schon vor dem Bodenkontakt in Wasser verwandelt haben.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Dezember 2017)

Das Foto ist auf knapp 700m gemacht, bei uns unten ists auch nur weißlich


----------



## Mausoline (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal ein Stück Westweg mit Ski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2017)

.... und seither schlepp ich mich rum  wie ne Oma. 
2 Tage Totalausfall   so langsam kann ich mich wieder aufrecht bewegen und hoffentlich bald nachts wieder richtig schlafen 
.... der Jahrhundertmuskelkater


----------



## Aninaj (21. Dezember 2017)

Ohje... du bist aber auch nix Gutes mehr gewohnt  Aber das wird wieder und nächstes Mal, gehst du es etwas ruhiger an


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2017)

... gleichzeitig Rotator bei den Geräten und daheim auch noch was drauf gelegt  im Alter versucht man alles auf einmal zu machen, weiß ja nicht wie langs noch geht


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2017)

Skifoan in der Heimat 






Blödes Wetter


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2017)

Heute die letzte Tour des Jahres gefahren. Im T-Shirt (zumindest bergauf)... Dann kann das neue Jahr ja jetzt kommen 



_ Blick von der Kalmit_


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Ratt [emoji4]

Unsere Tour bei traumhaften Wetter heute wurde frühzeitig durch einen platten beendet und natürlich einmal kein Flickzeug dabei [emoji34]
Ich sehs als Generalprobe für das kommende Jahr, die muss ja meistens schlecht laufen damit alles gut wird [emoji6]

Wünsche euch einen guten rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies Jahr 2018!


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab auch eins mit Aussicht    war einfach zu schön heut





und eins voll verblendet  hoffentlich nur noch dieses Jahr 






Euch auch alles Gute fürs Neue Jahr


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2018)

und auch das Neue Jahr beginnt mit Sonne und einer Matschrunde  allerdings wurde es am Ende noch richtig kalt





wünsch uns allen viele schöne unfallfreie Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2018)

So noch schnell Bildle vom Skifahren in Serfaus mit aufgerundeten  159   schee wars 















Ok, heut Abend will er nicht mehr Fotos  gibts morgen noch ein paar Sonnenbilder


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2018)

und Sonne hatten wir auch


----------



## Mausoline (29. Januar 2018)

und nochmal Ski


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2018)

traumhafte Schnee- und Sonnen!-Bilder, Mausi


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Februar 2018)

Will auch! 
Mal sehen ob wir es auch noch zum ski fahren schaffen. Anscheinend gibt's ja jetzt wieder Schnee und sonne [emoji56]

Freitag keine Lust mehr gehabt, mit arbeiten aufgehört und noch eine schnelle Feierabendrunde bei SONNENSCHEIN! gedreht [emoji7]






Und Sonntag bei Schneeregen und übelstem Baatz dank WP das Pflichtprogramm abgespult [emoji52]


----------



## Mausoline (5. Februar 2018)

Mehr oder weniger Langlauf   Kombi aus Spurensuche, Fehlstellenüberqueren, selber spuren und zum Schluß Stollenlaufen 
aber Sonne und schöne Stimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (9. Februar 2018)

Schöne Bilder - hat es bei dir direkt so viel Schnee oder musst du in höhere Lagen fahren zum Langlaufen?

In Köln gibts quasi nie Schnee, selbst wenn es 30km weiter schon 15 cm hat.  Dabei finde ich im Schnee biken hat was, solange man noch vorwärts kommt. Alles ist irgendwie leiser und ruhiger.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2018)

Danke @laterra - es gab schon Jahre, da konnte ich 200m vom Haus weg einsteigen, selbst gespurt natürlich.
Das Foto vom letzten Post ist die erste erreichbare Loipe auf ca. 700m, ca. 20 min mit dem Auto. Loipe und Skilift auf knapp 1000m ist ca. 50 min zu fahren.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2018)

Für meine Geduld bin ich leider nicht so bekannt, daher war ich heute dann auch mal wieder mit nem "richtigen" Bike unterwegs. Jetzt mal abwarten was die Hand sagt. Unterwegs hat sie etwas rumgemuckt (auf dem Weg bergab), aktuell ist es so wie die letzten Tage. Vielleicht wird's ja langsam...



 

Wirklich Schnee liegt nicht, nur ne dünne Deckschicht, darunter ist es oft gefroren. Weiter unten wird's dann matchig.. nun ja.




Und ich war wirklich oben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2018)

Ich habe heute mal eher "Seelen-Sport" gemacht 

Bei leichtem Schneefall bin ich gestartet 







Dick eingemummelt war ich mit meinen Stöcken alleine auf weiter Flur, niemandem begegnet [emoji7]







Mit einem tollen letzten Blick bevor es wieder heimwärts ging






Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2018)

Heut nochmal auf der Loipe gewesen und mich mit den alten Latten geplagt. Wollte dann die große Runde abkürzen, hab dann aber Angst vorm bösen Wolf bekommen und bin wieder zurück. 

Hier war die Sonne leider wieder weg


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2018)

Ooohh  Winterpokalzeit naht

Wer macht mit diesen Winter 

Also ich hab schon große Ziele und hab mir einiges vorgenommen


----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2018)

Mausi Mausi, das wird aber ein aktiver Winter bei dir 

Ich würde diesen Winter gerne etwas "entspannter" angehen und "meinen" Platz daher abtreten, falls sich jemand berufen füllt, diesem Team seine Punkte zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## laterra (11. Oktober 2018)

@Aninaj wie jetzt abtreten... wenn du den Winter entspannt angehst hab ich wenigstens mal die Chance an dir dran zu bleiben 

Ich wäre gerne wieder dabei. Muss nur endlich diese vermaledeite Erkältung loswerden, die mich im 3 Wochen Rhythmus heimsucht.


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo liebe Ladys des wilden Südens,

wenn Ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich mich gerne zur Aufnahme in Euer Winterpokalteam bewerben.

Meine Pluspunkte:

- ich habe schon mal im Süden gewohnt
- meine alte Heimat ist dieselbe wie @scylla s
- ich habe schon zwei Jahre mit @greenhorn-biker gewinterpokalt
- ich wohne nicht weit von @laterra und werde hoffentlich ein paar Touren mit ihr fahren (=doppelte Punkte)
- babbeln und quatschen kann ich ganz gut   





Mausoline schrieb:


> Klatsch und Tratsch


- ich fahre  -wie @Mausoline-  im Dezember auch mit Nikolausmütze

Gegen mich spricht leider:

- ich habe keine karierte Bike-Shorts. Und @Aninaj kann man sowieso nicht ersetzen; vielleicht habt Ihr noch einen Platz, falls sie doch noch teilnimmt........ Apropos- ANINAJ, wie weit ist es noch? So bis Winterpokal-Ende?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2018)

laterra schrieb:


> @Aninaj wie jetzt abtreten... wenn du den Winter entspannt angehst hab ich wenigstens mal die Chance an dir dran zu bleiben
> 
> Ich wäre gerne wieder dabei. Muss nur endlich diese vermaledeite Erkältung loswerden, die mich im 3 Wochen Rhythmus heimsucht.



Ohje, das klingt ja fies. Bissle Entspannung vielleicht? Gute Besserungen auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Apropos- ANINAJ, wie weit ist es noch? So bis Winterpokal-Ende?



Hab jetzt länger über die Frage(n) nachgedacht, aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Zusammenhang leider nicht  Hab ich irgendwas verpaßt?


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Oktober 2018)

War ein Spaß, #LO-Wochenende.


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> War ein Spaß, #LO-Wochenende.


 Ah jetzt ja, eine Insel...

Neee, is nimmer weit!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2018)

laterra schrieb:


> ....Ich wäre gerne wieder dabei. Muss nur endlich diese vermaledeite Erkältung loswerden, die mich im 3 Wochen Rhythmus heimsucht.



 Supi        Gute Besserung 
Ich hab schon schlecht geschlafen letzte Nacht, weil @Aninaj nicht will  und mich als Sologänger gesehn

....pssssst vielleicht überlegt sie sichs ja noch 

Und sonst hab ich erst mal gucken müssen, wer denn letzten Winter dabei war 
ich, @laterra, @Aninaj, @greenhorn-biker _hallohallo wo bist du?_ und @Chrige _die fährt grad in Düsseldorf rum, guckguck _


Also @Perlenkette deine Bewerbung ist schon sehr überzeugend  was machen wir denn da ....
_Hast du noch ein bißchen Geduld  der Ältestenrat muss erst mal tagen _


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Supi        Gute Besserung
> Ich hab schon schlecht geschlafen letzte Nacht, weil @Aninaj nicht will  und mich als Sologänger gesehn
> 
> ....pssssst vielleicht überlegt sie sichs ja noch



Ohje.. also das war sicher nicht mein Intention  Und bevor ihr mich schlagt überlege ich es mir auch nochmal 
@greenhorn-biker ist grad am Bikebasteln... die hat (noch) keine Zeit für den WP  aber das neue Bike will ja ausgeführt werden


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2018)

ich hab ein Team gegründet 
also wer schon weiß, dass er    will, kann sich bewerben


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2018)

So wie's ausschaut ist Greenie zu den Bayerinnen abgewandert:






Somit ist für Perlenkette schon ein Plätzchen frei geworden


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So wie's ausschaut ist Greenie zu den Bayerinnen abgewandert:
> ....



Sie hatte mir ihre Bewerbung gebeichtet   Prost Mahlzeit 

nu is das ja klar und für den Ältestenrat einfach zu entscheiden  
@Perlenkette  Willst du noch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Oktober 2018)

Super passt doch für alle 

@Perlenkette @Aninaj auf geht's zur Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn ich ganz entspannt vor mich hin sportln darf, würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2018)

Klar, du darfst   

 mir/uns mußt du nix beweisen


----------



## laterra (12. Oktober 2018)

Prima, gemeinsam gesammelte WP-Punkte sind doch gleich viel schöner!


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Perlenkette  Willst du noch



JA, ich will!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2018)

So gefällts mir 
Hab dann mal ne Massenbestätigung gemacht 

@Chrige fährt bestimmt grad auf den schönen Schweizer Bergen rum  huhu


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin leider nicht mehr soviel im Forum. Ich habe mich aber jetzt gerade beworben. Würde auch etwas rumsportlen und schauen, ob ich dieses Jahr etwas besser bin. Mountainbike in Dortmund ist etwas schwierig aber vielleicht fahr ich ja dann öfters mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, mal schauen... Die ersten Punkte werden wohl eher Laufpunkte sein, da ich mich für den 4. November zu einem Volkslauf überreden liess. 
Ich schnüre jetzt auf jeden Fall mal die Laufschuhe und gehe raus (obwohl es noch nicht zählt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2018)

Super klasse  du  bist natürlich angenommen 
 und wir sind ein komplettes _*TEAM*_




Chrige schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht mehr soviel im Forum. Ich habe mich aber jetzt gerade beworben. Würde auch etwas rumsportlen und schauen, ob ich dieses Jahr etwas besser bin....



Das ist ein prima Vorsatz und wer weiß, was sich in Dortmund noch auftut  
vielleicht kannst du auf dem Heimweg mal im Süden zwischenstoppen für ne Tour 

Für den Volkslauf erstmal


----------



## Aninaj (22. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst du auf dem Heimweg mal im Süden zwischenstoppen für ne Tour



Sag ich doch auch schon die ganze Zeit... Laßt uns das doch mal planen. Eine gemeinsame Team-Tour. Irgendwo, wo wir alle halbwegs gut hinkommen. Pfalz soll ja sehr schön sein


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... Pfalz soll ja sehr schön sein



das hab ich auch schon mal gehört


----------



## laterra (22. Oktober 2018)

Klingt nach ner guten 

Ich hoffe bis dann bin ich auch wieder gesund


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eine gemeinsame Team-Tour.


Das ist eine tolle Idee! Und fünffache Punkte gibt´s obendrauf .



Aninaj schrieb:


> Pfalz soll ja sehr schön sein


Das habe ich auch gehört. Auch/ sogar im Herbst . Kalmit soll ja sooooo schön sein.



laterra schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bis dann bin ich auch wieder gesund


Gute Besserung! Ich hole Dich ab.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2018)

na das klingt doch großartig. Dann schlage ich vor, wir schauen mal nach einem passenden Termin:

https://doodle.com/poll/iew666wkg69h3dwv

Einmal eintragen bitte. Vielleicht findet sich ja schon was passendes


----------



## Chrige (25. Oktober 2018)

Tja, das mit auf halber Strecke anhalten, ist etwas schwierig, da ich im Normalfall in die Schweiz fliege ;-)
Dieses Jahr ist leider schon so ziemlich verplant. Ich habe mich aber jetzt mal für zwei Tage eingetragen, an denen ich weiss, dass ich in Dortmund sein werde und noch nichts geplant habe. Da könnte ich schon mal in den Süden runterfahren. Wenn es passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2018)

Dein erstes Datum könnt bei mir auch passen


----------



## Aninaj (26. Oktober 2018)

Super, es haben alle teilgenommen. Leider hat sich kein Termin gefunden, an dem alle können. 

Am 10.11 kann Perlenkette nicht
Am 9.12 kann Mausi nicht

Sollen wir im neuen Jahr nochmal schauen, ob ein Termin mit allen klappt, oder wollen wir einfach die beiden Termine mal anvisieren und zumindest zu viert fahren?


----------



## Aninaj (26. Oktober 2018)

Okay, dann drückt mal die Daumen, dass am So, 9.12 gutes Wetter für unsere gemeinsame Ausfahrt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab Doodle nochmal ergänzt  weil ich heut Mittag nur schnell den einen Termin eingetragen hab. 
Die anderen sind eher wetterabhängig, weil wir a) nächste Woche nochmal ins Gebirge wollen b) am 9./10.12 bißle vielleicht noch auf eine Fortbildung als Nachrücker kann, aber eher nicht.

Sollen wir dann den 10.11. auch noch ins Visier nehmen


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2018)

Zu viert sind noch ein paar mehr Termine möglich:

10.11 - ohne Perlenkette
17/18.11 - ohne Chrige
1.12 - ohne Chrige

Kommt also drauf an, wieviel Lust wir alle haben bzw. wie gut das Wetter am Ende ist. Bei Schneeregen bekommt ihr mich nicht auf's Rad 

Können das ja immer in der Woche direkt mal anschauen und dann spontan entscheiden, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... Kommt also drauf an, wieviel Lust wir alle haben bzw. wie gut das Wetter am Ende ist. Bei Schneeregen bekommt ihr mich nicht auf's Rad
> 
> Können das ja immer in der Woche direkt mal anschauen und dann spontan entscheiden, oder?



Genau so


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Oktober 2018)

Perfekt! 

Ich habe mal das Teamboard eröffnet.......


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Aninaj (7. November 2018)

Heute morgen...


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2018)

War mal wieder ein schöner Tag


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2018)

Blick aus der Pfalz nach Osten





Im Wald wars dann doch ziemlich schattig und nass, dafür ich kenn ich jetzt wieder viele neue Wege  bis bald mal zusammen


----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2018)

Oh schön! Wo warst du?

Das ist kurz vor Ende der Tour von der Hohen Loog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (11. November 2018)

Ohje-  da werde ich ja ganz neidisch! Ich habe mir (arbeitsmässig) einen faulen Sommer/Herbst gemacht; das rächt sich nun und ich muss viel arbeiten statt viel biken ......  Bei uns hat es aber auch gestürmt und geschüttet; und heute wurde es gar nicht richtig hell....


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2018)

Um 8 heut morgen hats bei uns auch noch geregnet.
Auf Jannis Foto um Neustadt rum siehts trockener aus, ich glaub da kam mehr Sonne hin.
Wir sind von Deidesheim über die Heidenlöcher zum Schloss Wachenheim und dann übern Eckkopf  mit lecker Esspause übern Weissen Stich blaugelb runter und dann am Waldrand, Foto,  (weil letzte Woche der Trail oberhalb gesperrt war) zurück zum Sensental. Berghoch haben wir natürlich auch meist die Trails mitgenommen.


----------



## laterra (14. November 2018)

Auf meinem Heimweg, gabs heute auch epische Farben:


----------



## laterra (14. November 2018)

Oh, beim zweiten Bild war eigentlich mehr rot da in Realität... ich werde auch keine Fotografin mehr


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2018)

Schöne Bilder! Hätte ich heute Bilder gemacht, wäre nur grau-weißes schwarz zu sehen gewesen. Unglaublich wie hartnäckig sich hier heute der Nebel gehalten hat. Musste alle paar Meter meine Brille abwischen, weil ich nix mehr gesehen habe vor lauter Wasser in der Luft...


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2018)

Bei uns auch schönstes Wetter und schöner Abendhimmel. Um den Feierabend einzuläuten ist das perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2018)

Heut nur Weitsicht  neben der Sonne und gaanz schöön kalt und windig bei 8 Grad


----------



## Aninaj (16. November 2018)

Ja, wird langsam ganz schön kalt. Heute etwas früher heim und noch etwas Licht auf dem Heimweg gehabt.


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2018)

Bei den Temperaturen und dem Ostwind haben wir uns entschlossen heute mal die Beine unter die Arme zu nehmen und die Heimat zu erkunden bzw. Wege abzugehen, die in meiner alten Kompasskarte eingezeichnet sind.
Darunter war ein Zickzackweg, leider aus forstwirtschaftlichen Gründen verbreitert und wie seit längerem üblich, nach dem letzten Maschinenbefahren mit sehr vielen Holzresten bedeckt worden.
Dann ein ca. 5km langer Grenzweg, zwischen Württemberg und Baden, der schon vereinzelt von einigen Bike-Kollegen (teilweise) befahren wurde   eine Einstiegsseite ist im Sommer ziemlich zugewachsen und allein hab ich mir das bisher nicht zugetraut.
Zum Glück  ein Beispiel ökologischer und ökonomischer, naturnaher Waldwirtschaft   Mit hohem Gras zugewachsene tieeeefe Fahrzeugfurchen immer entlang auf einer Seite der Grenze, massig hinterlassene Holzreste und dazwischen ebensolche vollständig gerodete Flächen  
Mir scheint nicht frequentierte Gebiete sind willkommen, um solche nicht einsehbare Flächen abzuholzen.
Aber uns sind tatsächlich 2 Wanderer entgegengekommen, die genau so neugierig und abenteuerlich waren wie wir. Es muss mal mehr begangen gewesen sein, ein langes Stück der Grenze hatte eine aus Sandsteinen aufgeschichtete Mauer.

Für einen zum Schluss ausgesuchten Weg hats nicht mehr gereicht, unwegsames Gelände benötigt sehr viel Zeit. Schön wars, einsam wars und sehr aufschlussreich 

In der Einsamkeit gefundenes Prachtexemplar


----------



## Aninaj (25. November 2018)

Viele Grüße aus der windy City


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2018)

Und bei uns wars bis gestern immer noch schön   11 Grad





Die Farben verändern sich und heut siehts endlich schlechter aus.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2018)

Nach 2 Tagen widriger Pistenverhältnisse und Tiefschnee, Tiefschnee, Tiefschnee hab ich eine kleine Regenerationsrunde gebraucht


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Januar 2019)

Ich bin für den Wilden Süden im Wilden Westen unterwegs - in der Eifel und Belgien







 



 



 


 








Gefrorene Weser



 





Den Trail kann man nicht verfehlen- der glänzt so schööööön 



 




Merke: Auf Glatteis ist der Rollwiderstand geringer


----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2019)

Sehr schön


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Januar 2019)

@Perlenkette Schöne Bilder!

Sie wecken bei mir Erinnerungen an meine allererste Biketour vor vielen vielen Jahren, bei der die Verhältnisse genauso schneereich und eisig waren. Den Schreck, als mir klar wurde, dass der dunkle Waldboden, auf dem ich ins Tal düse, eigentlich Eis ist, werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen! 

Der Virus hat mich trotzdem -- oder gerade deswegen? -- gepackt und nicht mehr losgelassen!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2019)

Am Wochenende hab ich meine Lawinenkenntnisse aufgefrischt und einen Grundkurs Skitouren mitgemacht 

Samstag mit Schneefall und nachher Regen und dichter Nebel, entsprechend war der Schnee bei der Abfahrt.
Ich hab mal die Sonde ca. 1,80m tief reingesteckt  mehr hab ich mich nicht getraut  weil ich Angst hatte ich krieg sie nicht mehr raus




Gestern gutes Wetter, toller Gipfelblick und richtig guter Schnee bei der Abfahrt  schee wars




Wenn nur der Aufstieg nicht soo anstrengend wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn nur der Aufstieg nicht soo anstrengend wär


Ach komm, radeln ist viel anstrengender!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach komm, radeln ist viel anstrengender!



Gleiche Strecke hochradeln wär genau so anstrengend  im Winter anstrengender, ja.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Februar 2019)

Skifoan 

Leider fast kein Kaiserwetter auf der Piste  dafür Sonntag Neuschnee


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2019)

Frühling 





unterhalb ca. 600m


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2019)

Gestern Klettersaisoneröffnung am Fels über Baden-Baden 





Blick über Baden-Baden auf die höchsten Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds





Blick über Baden-Baden nach Westen





Tolles Licht und geniale Stimmung  am Horizont die Vogesen


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Februar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Frühling
> 
> unterhalb ca. 600m



Hier auch :


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2019)

Bei uns war in der Sonne alles voll mit Schneesulz und im Schatten glatt , hat überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Februar 2019)

Wir haben schon seit letzten Mittwoch schönes Wetter, daher sind Luft und Boden recht warm und die Trails trocken. Biken im Langarmshirt; Leichtathletik im T-Shirt .


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... Anhang anzeigen 828062



Unsere Eisdiele macht erst morgen auf 




greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bei uns war in der Sonne alles voll mit Schneesulz und im Schatten glatt , hat überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht



Mein höchster Punkt heute war ca. 520m. 





Da waren noch Eisreste auf den Wegen und auf den schattigen Seiten ists auch nass. Ab ca. 700m ist bei uns vermutlich kaum Biken möglich. Die Skilifte laufen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (18. Februar 2019)

@Mausoline - Super; dann kannst Du es Dir ja aussuchen- Frühling oder Winter .

@greenhorn-biker, man muss dazu sagen, dass ich in anderen Höhenlagen wohne- bzw. in Tiefenlage .

Schlittenfahren oder Schlitten-Radfahren ist leider vorerst auch nicht mehr drin; nicht nur wegen des Wetters. Letztes Wochenende hat ein Fachmann die Zugseile an beiden Schlitten demontiert:


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @Mausoline - Super; dann kannst Du es Dir ja aussuchen- Frühling oder Winter ....



Ja, gar nicht schlecht, gell


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Schlittenfahren oder Schlitten-Radfahren ist leider vorerst auch nicht mehr drin; nicht nur wegen des Wetters. Letztes Wochenende hat ein Fachmann die Zugseile an beiden Schlitten demontiert:



ooooohhhh... das ist ja süß!  Eichhörnchen finde ich so super. Freu mich immer wie Bolle, wenn ich eines sehe. 

Bin gestern auch im T-shirt auf dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Wobei es in den schattigen Tälern der Pfalz doch noch ganz schön eisig war. Dafür war es auf den Sonnenseite unbeschrieblich toll


----------



## laterra (19. Februar 2019)

Gib dem armen Kerlchen doch mal ein paar anständige Nüsse


----------



## laterra (28. Februar 2019)

Kleine Impression von unserer Flachland-Tour:


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2019)

ooh schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (1. März 2019)

Schön war´s!


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2019)

Nachdem das Wetter gestern doch nicht so schlecht war bin ich ne kleine Runde in ein Nachbartal reingefahren. Der Winter ist da mangels Sonneneinfluss noch präsent, heißt für längere Touren in nächster Zeit noch andere Routen wählen.
Frisches allerbestes Quellwasser gabs zuhauf


----------



## Perlenkette (3. März 2019)

laterra schrieb:


> Gib dem armen Kerlchen doch mal ein paar anständige Nüsse



Erledigt!



 



 

(OK das war die Weihnachtstdeko)

***************************************************************************************************

Aus dem Weg; ich muss zum Zoch:







 
(sorry, schlechte Qualität- es reeeegnet)

D´Zoch kütt



 

Eierlikörhaltiger Energieriegel:



 



In diesem Sinne- Fröhliche Feiertage!


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2019)

Hey Mädels, letzte Woche war ich ein bißchen auf Tour 
hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt  muss meine Koffer nochmal packen, gleich gehts wieder fort 

Skifoan am Kronplatz mit herrlichen Blicken na .... Heiligkreuzkofel, Marmolada, Piz Boe, Peitlerkofel 




Irgendwo hier kommt der Furcia-Trail runter  also im Sommer




Andere Richtung, Gsiesertal, bisserl Skitour gemacht


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2019)

Winterpokal Ende   dafür gibts Bildernachlese

Die Skitour ging weiter, ein paar hm höher durch bewaldetes Gelände




und steiler am Bach entlang




Für uns endete der Aufstieg beim Erreichen des Almgeländes, der Blick auf die vielen Abfahrmöglichkeiten war 




andere Richtung  schade, aber für uns wars genug, halt ein bißle zu langsam berghoch




 dafür sind wir auf der Abfahrt noch auf der Alm eingekehrt  hat sich auch gelohnt 

Zur Abwechslung die nächsten Tage Skifahren auf der Piste, Sella Ronda mit Ski anstatt Bike 
Blick über Pralongia mit der Marmolada am rechten Bildrand




Skitour im Ahrntal und nach dem Waldwegaufstieg gleich die Aussicht auf die Einkehralmen für die Abfahrt 




Weites Aufstiegs und Abfahrtsgelände  die ersten kamen schon wieder runter



 ooohh da waren doch schon mehr vor uns da 



Ich hab dann doch noch ein Fleckchen unverspurtes gefunden 



Dann gings noch durch Wald und über Almwiesen zur Einkehr wegen der fortgeschrittenen Zeit  restliche Abfahrt auf Waldweg und vor dem Parkplatz gabs doch nochmal ein Sahnestückchen 




Am nächsten und letzten Tag unserer Südtirolwoche war Regeneration angesagt  also Fahrt zum Pragser Wildsee, wo ich tatsächlich noch nie mitm Bike war 




und ein paar Stunden zu Fuß die Gegend erkundet.




Ich kam mir vor wie in Kanada  am See alles voller Touris und 100m weg im Seitental, Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit 




Schee wars und ists in Südtirol, im Sommer wie im Winter


----------



## Perlenkette (1. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Winterpokal Ende




Schön war´s mit Euch! Wir sehen uns in der Wilden Pfalz!

(Wo kann ich meine 16 Punkte von heute eintragen???)


----------



## Aninaj (1. April 2019)

Also, auch wenn es wirklich schön ist, mit euch die Winterzeit zu bestreiten, ich freu mich mehr, dass endlich Sommerzeit ist und ich abends im hellen heimradln kann. 

Und bis bald, im (Pfälzer) Wald


----------



## Perlenkette (1. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und bis bald, im (Pfälzer) Wald



Das reimt sich, und was sich reimt ist gut!!! (Pumuckl)


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

Weil ihr Schnee alle so liebt Bildle von meiner vorletzten WP-Tour 

Schweiz war angesagt  da gehts hoch hinaus 

Start auf 1800m "  vor 2 Wochen hatte es da noch wesentlich mehr Schnee" so unser Private Guide.
Aber wir fanden unten eine durchgehende Spur 




1. Päuschen, vom Frühling fast nichts mehr zu sehn, dafür um so mehr zu spüren. Mann brannte da die Sonne




weiter und weiter bis ich mal wieder hinterher war  allerdings hatte ein andererTeil schon vorher aufgegeben




Mein persönlicher Umkehrpunkt war erreicht, fertig machen mit Blick auf Weißhorn 




Rückblick, supi aufgefirnt, wirklich schöne Abfahrt  




Und jetzt abi, Spur zwischendurch finden und zurück in den Frühling


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2019)

So  um den WP und den Winter nun abzuschließen noch ein paar Sonnenbilder  von meiner letzten Tour.

Zeitumstellung, früh los und mit herrlichem Licht belohnt 




die Sonne gewinnt mehr und mehr an Raum




das liegt alles noch vor uns  oder nicht




kurzer Rückblick  ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2019)

ok  weiter gehts

das Ziel kommt näher 




nochmal Rückblick, es wird etwas steiler




Ziel erreicht? Umkehrpunkt???




oder doch noch weiter 




und endlich runter 




der Spaß beginnt 




und schon wieder fast unten 




Klasse wars  genial  nächstes Jahr wieder  und dann such ich mir auch so schöne Tiefschneeflecken aus, so wie manch andere sie dieses Jahr hatten 

Der WP ist vorbei, schee wars, abwechslungsreich und ein paar Punkte sind auch noch zusammengekommen 
Danke Mädels für das tolle Team und miteinander Sporteln  bis bald in de scheene Palz


----------



## Lenka K. (4. April 2019)

Ist das am Neves Stausee?


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2019)

Kurz vorm großen St. Bernhardpass, auf ca. 2000m.

Neves Stausee ist glaub ich auf ca. 1800m und vor allem bewaldeter. Hatten wir aber vor 2 Wochen auch mal kurz im Blick, zur Edelrauthütte hoch. Wir waren aber dann auf der anderen Seite von der Neveshütte unterwegs, Weißenbach (Ahrntal).


----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kurz vorm großen St. Bernhardpass, auf ca. 2000m


Doh, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 

Jetzt ist mir klar, wo ihr wart! Hab' da nur einmal bei Schlechtwetter eine Tour gemacht (Pointe de Drône), von der Umgebung war damals nicht viel zu sehen .


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2019)

War letztes Jahr auch dort und da war das Wetter auch so super 
Möglichkeiten gibts dort einige, lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn man irgendwo Station macht.
Wir waren auf einem Campingplatz im Rhonetal unten.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten gibts dort einige


In der Tat: da hab' ich noch ein Projekt: Couloir Hannibal am Petit Vélan.

Und Grand Combin, natürlich, aber ob es dazu irgendwann kommt??? In der Jahreszeit, wo die Nordwand normalerweise fahrbar ist, bin ich längst im Klettermodus und die Tragestrecken ungeniessbar .


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> In der Tat: da hab' ich noch ein Projekt: Couloir Hannibal am Petit Vélan....



Ein Teil meiner Tourenkollegen auch


----------



## laterra (18. April 2019)

Wie ich euch im Teamchat versprochen habe, kommen hier noch ein paar Impressionen von meinen letzten Winterpokal-Pünktchen.
Wir waren in Yakushima (Japan) Wandern - biken ist auf den Wegen selbst für Stolperbiker eine Herausforderung (zumal es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht erlaubt wäre).

Die Bäume sind riesig - wie so oft kommt es auf dem Bild nicht wirklich raus. Spannenderweise gibt es ganz viele große Bäume die quasi auf alten abgestorbenen Bäumen wachsen




Verdammt viel Moos - was erahnen lässt, dass wir echt Glück hatten mit dem Wetter.



Beim Sichten der Fotos danach hab ich mich geärgert dass ich nicht mehr Fotos von den Wegen gemacht habe - sie waren teilweise echt kunstvolle Holzleiter-Konstruktionen. Hier einer der zahmeren Wege:



Einer der zig Gebirgsflüsse:



Aussicht



Und noch ein bißchen mehr Urwald:


----------



## FranziFi (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mädels, ich heiße Franzi, bin 33 Jahre alt und neu hier im Forum. Aktuell bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mountainbike und stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang. Gibt es denn hier ein paar Mädels aus Karlsruhe? 

Habt einen tollen Abend!
Franzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (11. Oktober 2019)

Hi Mädels, wie schauts aus mit dem Winterpokal? Will sich noch jemand gegenseitig motivieren?


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2019)

oooh schön ich mach mit  mich spornt das an.

... und übrigens haben wir unser Treffen  

 vom letzten Winter noch nachzuholen


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2019)




----------



## laterra (12. Oktober 2019)

Also im Moment hab ich mein Fahrrad noch bei meinen Eltern stehen.  ;-) 
Und ich bin vom 1.-3.11. dort.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2019)

laterra schrieb:


> Also im Moment hab ich mein Fahrrad noch bei meinen Eltern stehen.  ;-)
> Und ich bin vom 1.-3.11. dort.



Du brauchst definitiv ein Zweitrad. Ich hätte da ein schönes Cotic, das müßte mal wieder bewegt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2019)

Das gefällt mir ja auch 

Und  fahrst du mit in der Runde


----------



## laterra (13. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Du brauchst definitiv ein Zweitrad. Ich hätte da ein schönes Cotic, das müßte mal wieder bewegt werden


 Du meinst der Trend geht zum Zweit-Cotic? ;-) Bewegst du etwa nur noch das rote Sofa?


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2019)

laterra schrieb:


> Du meinst der Trend geht zum Zweit-Cotic? ;-) Bewegst du etwa nur noch das rote Sofa?



Na unbedingt. Ein Cotic is kein Cotic 

Und als Sofa würde ich den roten Flitzer jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Das rumpelt ausreichend genug


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2019)

laterra schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, wie schauts aus mit dem Winterpokal? Will sich noch jemand gegenseitig motivieren?





Aninaj schrieb:


>



@Aninaj  Das ist ein Ja  gell

Und Perli @Perlenkette  guckguck und @Chrige  Hopp Schwyz  wir haben noch ein Treffen nachzuholen


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2019)

Ahjo  Sicherlich. Ein paar Punkte werden sich schon ergeben, die ich in irgendeine Liste einhacken kann


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Oktober 2019)

Bin natürlich auch wieder gerne dabei . Sorry, ich war einige Tage beruflich unterwegs und werde es leider auch während der WiPo-Zeit sein . Ich geb mir aber Mühe und der Kaltblüter scharrt schon mit den Hufen ...........


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2019)

Supi  
@Chrige  meldet sich bestimmt auch noch 

... und wer erweckt unser Team


----------



## Aninaj (15. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Supi
> @Chrige  meldet sich bestimmt auch noch
> 
> ... und wer erweckt unser Team



Immer die, die fragt


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich war mal so frei ‚der wilde Süden‘


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Immer die, die fragt



 oder die, die antwortet.

Danke  wollte grad zur Tat schreiten.


Edit: Antrag gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (21. Oktober 2019)

YAY! Ich hab auch beantragt..


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2019)

@Chrige hab ich mal ne Mail geschrieben


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2019)

So, alle angenommen, ein Platz ist noch frei. Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht


----------



## Chrige (22. Oktober 2019)

Hab mich beworben... Zählen Kistenschleppen auch? Ziehe nämlich diesen Winter um und entschuldige mich hiermit schon für wenige Punkte (falls ihr mich überhaupt annimmt...)


----------



## Aninaj (22. Oktober 2019)

Finde Kistenschleppen gilt definitiv als Alternativsportart (sind ja leider ned rund, sondern eckig, deine Kisten)


----------



## laterra (22. Oktober 2019)

Schön dass wieder alle dabei sind! 
Ich war gerade schon so motiviert, dass ich meine Einheit von heute eintragen wollte ... aber wir dürfen ja noch gar nicht


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind voll  prima.

@Chrige kannst gleich noch in die Gruppe schauen und den Septembertermin blocken, aber bis dahin wirst du ja umgezogen sein


----------



## Chrige (23. Oktober 2019)

Nein, wir ziehen in der Schweiz um. Evt bin ich im September schon noch in Dortmund anzutreffen. Schreib mir das Datum mal ein.
War heute auch schon im Training, aber wie gesagt, einschreiben kann ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Oktober 2019)

Juhuuu, endlich wieder Winterpokal!





Pünktlich zum Start gab's den ersten Nachtfrost, sodass es erst noch sehr kalt und später in der schönen Herbstsonne angenehm mild war.
Euch allen einen gutem Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2019)

Top  sogar mit Sonne.
Ich werd vermutlich nicht mehr vor die Tür gehn heut.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2019)

Oh, das hast du ja schon mal gut vorlegt @Perlenkette 

Aber nachdem ich gestern noch im T-Shirt durch den Wald gedüst bin, war es heute dann mit LangarmShirt, Jacke und Weste doch recht frisch. Von meinen Fingern in normalen Handschuhen will ich gar nicht reden... ?


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2019)

Heute war's eher feucht und rutschig in der Pfalz. Zumindest von unten. Oben dafür im T-shirt, zumindest aufwärts...


----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2019)

Wetter war so lala. Angeblich sollte es den ganzen Tag regnen. Sah dann aber irgendwie doch besser aus, daher den Graveler geschnappt und auf den Weg gemacht:

In den Odenwald - da am Horizont - soll es gehen:



Aber erstmal durch die Felder:



Und über die Bahngleise. Aber sie kommen näher:



Die olle Strasse erspare ich euch mal, den tollen Blick vom Apfelblütenweg aber nicht:



Ganz oben dann noch ein paar Kühen Hallo gesagt:



Und dann ging es etwas chaotisch durch den Wald wieder runter. Da gab's dann eine tolle rote Efeuwand, bevor es durch die Ebene wieder heim ging:


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2019)

Das war dann aber doch eine lange trockene Strecke.

Ich hab einen Bürotag und so eingelegt wegen dem Dauerregen  heute


----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2019)

Tatsächlich hat es zwischendurch ein wenig getröpfelt. Wirklich geregnet hat es dann aber erst abends. Da saß ich schon wieder frisch geduscht auf der Couch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2019)

Gestern gabs tolle Fernsicht in eure Richtung 





und Pilze über Pilze


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> und Pilze über Pilze


Hui, ein Feen- aka Hexenring    .


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2019)

Dort hab ich mehrere gesehen 

Jetzt weiß ich da auch Bescheid  hätte mal die Durchmesser messen sollen.


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2019)

Bei uns war alles grau.. Sichtweite vielleicht 300 m oder so, bis man hoch genug kam, dann gab es blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2019)

Zuhause war strahlend blauer Himmel, Reif und kalt, aber
wir sind ja in die Pfalz gefahren  und da hing unten die Suppe drin 

Welch Freude  der Startpunkt schon sonnig




Saukalt brrr meist 2-4 Grad, also so oft es ging der Sonne entgegen 




Heute unser höchster Punkt  und ohne Menschen.




Wir haben dann die Chickenline gewählt  und unten noch ein paar schöne Kehren mitgenommen, bevor wir wieder in der Suppe gelandet sind.


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2019)

Paar Bildl von ner kurzen wieder unsonnigen und kalten Runde heut





die Hexen scheinen sehr aktiv bei uns 




in der Ferne wars schöner


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2019)

Endlich wieder Sonne


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2019)

Aus der Saumagen bei Sauwetter-Tour wurde Saumagen bei Sonnenschein 





kleines Vesper zwischendurch 




... und Weihnachten ist nicht mehr weit


----------



## Aninaj (1. Dezember 2019)

War auch in der Pfalz unterwegs. Ein (hoffentlich nicht aller-)letzter Besuch in der Hellerhütte, bevor diese ab 1.12 vorerst schließt. 

Mit Sonne, aber trotzdem ganz schön kalt ?


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2019)

Hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt  Wechsel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. Dezember 2019)

Der Pächter ist verstorben und nun wird ein Neuer gesucht. 

Auch das Weinbiet ist aktuell ausgeschrieben - auch hier wird ein neuer Pächter gesucht. Ich hoffe für beide Hütten findet sich zeitnah ein neuer Pächter, so dass wir weiterhin gut einkehren können.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja hoffentlich aber sind ja beides Goldgruben  
War auf beiden schon ne Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2020)

Wegen Erkältung und mangels Schnee zu Fuß auf der Langlaufloipe unterwegs gewesen





und nebenher die Stimmung der Inversionswetterlage eingefangen 





Abendstimmung im Westen


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Januar 2020)

Schöne Bilder  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Aninaj (4. April 2020)

Mädels, seid ihr beim Q-Cup dabei?


----------



## Perlenkette (5. April 2020)

Auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laterra (5. April 2020)

Yay! Der Winterpokal ist vorbei, es lebe der Frühjahrspokal


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2020)

Nee echt  wenn ihr dabei seid mach ich auch mit.
Schließlich kann ich jetzt auch wieder richtig fahren  
 na dann Prost, lets go


----------



## Aninaj (5. April 2020)

Na Dann los:

Ladies Only — der wilde Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2020)

Gleiche Punkte für alle(s) 

Beworben


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2020)

Hey Mädels,

wie schaut´s aus, seid Ihr dieses Jahr wieder da bei?


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du dabei bist, mach ich auch mit 

außerdem brauchen wir Bewegung mehr denn je. Wär schön, wenn die Gruppe wieder zustande kommt 
Ich hab noch gar nicht geschaut wanns losgeht.


----------



## laterra (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich wär auch dabei. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich wieder viel mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Meine sonstigen Winter-Ausgleichs-Sportarten leiden im Moment ziemlich unter Corona. Vielleicht kann mich für ein paar Winterpokal-Pünktchen zum Krafttraining daheim aufraffen.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Oktober 2020)

laterra schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mich für ein paar Winterpokal-Pünktchen zum Krafttraining daheim aufraffen.


Oder zum gemeinsamen Punktesammeln gemeinsam radeln


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2020)

da steht noch was aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (18. Oktober 2020)

Morgen in einer Woche geht´s los, ich habe mal ein Team gegründet:






						Chris Pokalis Racing Team - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2020)

Gute Idee  ich hab mich beworben.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2020)

@laterra und @Aninaj  ihr könnt euch bewerben  es ist eröffnet


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich fürchte ich bin euch dieses Jahr untreu und ihr müßt ohne mich loslegen. Aber sollte es diese Runde mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen, würde ich mich trotzdem freuen, dabei sein zu dürfen


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2020)

Schade du warst unser Punktelieferant.
Kann man dich nicht überreden


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2020)

Bin schon anderweitig aktiv, aber dafür haben wir zwei neue Ladies in den Winterpokal gebracht


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm  dann müssen wir uns was überlegen @Perlenkette und @laterra
Christine scheint nicht mehr im Forum aktiv zu sein  schade, wir wollten doch auch so gerne mal nen Schweizbesuch machen.

@All 
Mädels   wir suchen
Punktelieferantinnen, die uns im Pokal an die Spitze fahren   

oder besser noch Mädels, die Spaß am biken haben und mit uns in der Gruppe sportelnd den Winter zu verbringen, im Team-Bord miteinander zu schnacken  in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten oder vielleicht auch nur etwas Motivation brauchen um nicht im Sofa zu versinken


----------



## surferM (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde gerne teilnehmen. Es wäre mein erstes mal beim Winterpokal. Und ich komme sogar aus dem Süden (Schweiz). Dass es für die Spitze reicht, kann ich nicht versprechen


----------



## laterra (22. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hmmm  dann müssen wir uns was überlegen @Perlenkette und @laterra
> Christine scheint nicht mehr im Forum aktiv zu sein  schade, wir wollten doch auch so gerne mal nen Schweizbesuch machen.



Wenn ich Glück hab und in den nächsten Monaten einen Job finde, kannst du den bei mir machen ^^ Meine Freundin arbeitet seit ein paar Monaten in Zürich und ich versuche mich da auch anzusiedeln.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2020)

Schweiz war früher schon gut, ein bißchen teuer, aber was haben wir in unserem Alter noch zu verlieren.
Die Kinder  also meine sind groß, ich kann tun und lassen was ich will  also fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2020)

Supi Team komplett

Herzlich Willkommen @Bettina und @surferM 

Freu mich


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2020)

Die kleine Hexe





...  ein bißchen Spaß muss sein ...  immer wieder


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2020)

_*Frohe Weihnachten an alle    *_




Heute war erstmal völlige Entspannung angesagt und morgen vielleicht


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2021)

Damits bei den Impressionen nicht zu viele Nichtbikebilder gibt 
hab heut nochmal Skipunkte gemacht. 
Schwer erarbeitet 2 x hoch, 2 x runter im dichten Schneetreiben 
Wenn ich so weitermach kann ich zumindest beim Fellabziehen schon bei den Profis mithalten 

neben der Aufstiegsspur




auf der Piste




unberührt bis jetzt  heute am kleinen Lift


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2021)

Ich glaub die andern wollen keine Schneebilder mehr sehen  aber für den WP darf ich sie noch zeigen.

Frühlingsanfang heute und ... ich musste einfach auf den Berg 
also Ski ins Auto und los

Schneebedingungen zum Touren perfekt und ohne Lawinengefahr 




für mich war noch genug Platz




ein paar Mal hoch und natürlich




auch runter  ein paar Spuren sind noch dazu gekommen 




und meine Partnerin  war heut fast durchgängig dabei




Das war ein super Tag


----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2021)

Gleiche Location, Saisonabschluß, Winter beendet 🔥 Frühling darf kommen🌷





ist nicht schwer gefallen, super doofe Schneebedingungen heut

Fazit  klasse Winter, supertolle Touren und Schnee


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2021)

Richtig guter WP-Abschluß bei bestem Wetter  und ohne Schnee

sie war auch dabei 




Viel Spaß auf den Pädels 




ein bißchen Sightseeing war auch dabei




und ein bißchen Spitzkehrentreppenfahrenüben 




Toller WP diese Saison  mit allem und auch viel Spaß

Nur eins hat gefehlt  ein AllegemeinsamesFahren. Vielleicht im nächsten Winter und vielleicht auch wieder in der gleichen Konstellation, wer weiß  schee wars


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Ladies 

wie siehts aus  
auch wenns hier ziemlich ruhig geworden ist, ist doch der WP immer eine Motivation sich in der kalten Jahreszeit zu bewegen und sich nicht von Corona unterkriegen zu lassen 

Ich hoff  euch gehts gut und die eine oder andere macht wieder mit


----------



## laterra (25. Oktober 2021)

Also ich wäre auch dabei. Ein bißchen gegenseitige Motivation kann nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surferM (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich auch, wenn ihr mich wieder aufnehmt. Mittlerweile steht auch ein SmartTrainer in meinem Haushalt...


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei!!!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2021)

Ach das ist ja super, alle aufgewacht. Mach ich gleich die Gruppe auf.

Freu mich und ein bißchen schnaken zwischendurch tut auch gut


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2021)

Erledigt, ihr könnt euch bewerben 
und da ich euch schon kenne, brauchts auch keine Vorstellung


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2021)

@surferM  aufgenommen


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2021)

OK. Dabei 😉 
Ich hoffe, ich fahre mal wieder ins Büro und verbessere damit meine Punkte 😁🤷‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2021)

Na super, das lief aber flott 

alle aufgenommen, es fehlt nur noch  @laterra 
dann sind wir schon komplett


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2021)

Die Chefin hat halt gut getrommelt!
Ich hoffe,wir schaffen nun doch mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt!


----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2021)

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und viele tolle Rad-Kilometer. Bis bald mal wieder, hoffentlich im Wald 🤗


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2021)

Danke  dir natürlich auch.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir ab und zu in der gleichen Gegend wie letzten Winter unterwegs sind 
und meld dich gerne, wenn du mal Gesellschaft von älteren Damen   brauchst


----------



## laterra (26. Oktober 2021)

Ihr seid aber auch flott


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2021)

Super Start  jetzt gehts an die Ausdauer 🚵‍♀️🚵‍♀️🚵‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2021)

Winterpokalbeginnertour mit @Bettina 

hier ne Kreuzung, da ne Kreuzung, da ein Pfad und nochn Pfad 




und Felsen, kleine Felsen und große Felsen 




Biker zwischen den Bäumen 🤔




mystische Bäume und Felsen 




bunte Blätter und bunte Biker 




schöner Start in der Pfalz


----------



## Aninaj (5. November 2021)

Schaut echt schön aus, aber nicht unbedingt wie DÜW. Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs?


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2021)

Die Runde wurde im Forum mal als Anfängerrunde vorgestellt, wann wo   weiß ich nicht mehr.
Hat ca. 700hm und knapp 30km, Trails überwiegend S1, bei Nässe wirds aufm Laub und den Wurzeln halt rutschig  zum Schluß eine Strecke mit mehreren steilen hohen Treppchen und je nach Variante Kehren mit Treppen. Ich weiß aber nicht wieviel Bettina inzwischen abgeändert hat  
für dich/euch vielleicht nicht anspruchsvoll genug die Runde  🤔 aber schön 






wenn du mehr Infos willst  gerne als PN oder so


----------



## surferM (7. November 2021)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Runde auf den Hausberg gestern. Mit dem Trekkingrad, weil das Bike gerade defekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2021)

Ich bin gestern bis auf ca. 900m rauf, da gabs keinen Schnee mehr, aber immer wieder superschöne Sonnenanblinzelungen 

Nebenher hab ich getestet, ob es manche Wege von den Karten noch gibt  hatte danach nasse Schuhe und Strümpfe und die Erkenntnis, dass sich der Weg vielleicht für Schneeschuh  aber nicht für Tourenski und schon gar nicht berghoch fürs Bike eignet 
Hab mich dann eine geraume Zeit im Grenzgebiet aufgehalten 




und hab zum Runterfahren erstmal die badische Seite ausgewählt 




danach den Schneeschuhweg vom letzten Winter runter 




und am Waldrand entlang 




und wieder zurück  weils so schee war


----------



## Perlenkette (7. November 2021)

Ich habe auch noch eine Impression vom Winterpokalstart an Allerheiligen


----------



## surferM (20. November 2021)

Zwar nicht mit dem Bike, aber schön war's trotzdem.


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2021)

War das bei dir daheim in der Gegend 🤔 ziemlich schön 😍


----------



## surferM (20. November 2021)

Die Bilder sind von der Rigi. Nicht direkt ab der Haustür, aber ziemlich nah.


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2021)

Ich bin heut auch extra den Berg hochgefahren bis ich in der Sonne war ☀️ hat sich wirklich gelohnt 

bei mir gabs halt mehr Wald 




und niedrige Felswände 




beim Jacke anziehen zufällig entdeckte nette Pilzsiedlung 




und natürlich musste ich nachm Biken meine Frisur kontrollieren


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2021)

Die Schneebilder kommen wieder 
Langlauf Saisonbeginn bei 🥶 Wetter


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2021)

*Uups, wollte das eigentlich im Impressionenfaden posten und nicht Euren Thread kapern,
habe es korrigiert und den Beitrag hier gekürzt!*


Schnee! Wie schön!
Hier gabs ihn auch, allerdings viel weniger


----------



## Chrige (8. Dezember 2021)

Hey Leute, es gibt mich noch!!! Ja, ich weiss, ich war wohl wirklich seit eh und je nicht mehr im Forum. Wollte mich eigentlich dieses Jahr wiedermal melden bezüglich Winterpokal, habe es aber dann doch wieder verpeilt...
Jetzt bin ich eher zufällig wieder im Forum rumgestolpert und bin auf euren Link gestossen. Etwas durch die Fotos gescrollt und dann bei @surferM hängengeblieben. Wo wohnst du??? Dein Hausberg sieht sehr verdächtig wie meiner aus (Wildspitz) und auf dem Foto vom Zugersee kann man mein Haus in Rotkreuz nur knapp nicht sehen.
Wäre toll, euch alle übrigens wiedereinmal zu sehen.
Liebe Grüsse aus der verschneiten Schweiz (bin nicht mehr in Dortmund...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surferM (8. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Chrige
Ich glaube, ich habe letztes Jahr deinen Platz geerbt im Team. Ich wohne Baar, da teilen wir uns wohl die Hausberge


----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2021)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hey Leute, es gibt mich noch!!! Ja, ich weiss, ich war wohl wirklich seit eh und je nicht mehr im Forum. Wollte mich eigentlich dieses Jahr wiedermal melden bezüglich Winterpokal, habe es aber dann doch wieder verpeilt...
> Jetzt bin ich eher zufällig wieder im Forum rumgestolpert und bin auf euren Link gestossen. Etwas durch die Fotos gescrollt und dann bei @surferM hängengeblieben. Wo wohnst du??? Dein Hausberg sieht sehr verdächtig wie meiner aus (Wildspitz) und auf dem Foto vom Zugersee kann man mein Haus in Rotkreuz nur knapp nicht sehen.
> Wäre toll, euch alle übrigens wiedereinmal zu sehen.
> Liebe Grüsse aus der verschneiten Schweiz (bin nicht mehr in Dortmund...).


Boah Chrige  du warst ja echt in der Versenkung verschwunden.
Schön von dir zu hören und ja, surferM vertritt dich und die Schweiz gut  ich habs mir fast gedacht, dass das ungefähr deine Gegend sein muss 
Sobald es dieses C wieder erlaubt im Spätwinter/Frühjahr müssen wir unbedingt einen Treff ausmachen. 
Das Ladies-Treffen in Baiersbronn ist letztes Jahr auch ausgefallen und dieses Jahr hat nicht mal einer danach gefragt. Wir haben aber im September ein Miniminitreffen dort gemacht und ich plane ein Wiederaufleben dort, Ende Mai bis Mitte Juli.
Ende August war ich ein paar Tage biken im Binntal und wenn möglich will ich nächstes Jahr wieder in die Gegend.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2021)

Am Sonntag, als endlich die Sonne mal wieder rauskam, schnell ne Runde in´ Wald 😍





und an Nikolausi gleich nochmal 😍





Fundstück  





der Fels hats mir angetan  hat was dieser Ort


----------



## Chrige (8. Dezember 2021)

Ja, es hat sich bei mir die letzten Jahre viel getan und irgendwie kam das Forum so etwas abhanden. Aber auf dem Bike bin ich ummernoch viel und würde mich sehr über ein Treffen freuen. Baiersbronn wäre ja auch nicht alle Welt. Seit ich regelmässig zwischen der Schweiz und Dortmund hin und her pendelte, ist alles unter 700km machbar 😂. @surferM Dann haben wir definitiv die gleichen Hometrails, da ich selber 9 Jahre in Baar gewohnt habe und in Zug aufgewachsen bin. Vielleicht sind wir uns auch schon das eine oder andere mal über den Weg "gefahren", da ich doch sehr oft in der Gegend mit dem Bike unterwegs bin. Falls du mal Lust hast, gemeinsam zu fahren, lass es mich wissen!
Und um das ganze nicht so trocken zu machen hier noch Bilder von gestern.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2021)

Vernebeltes Pfalzwinterpokalpunktesammeln gestern 





außer Nebel und Bäume tauchte auch plötzlich ein Turm auf 




und überall im Nebelwald stach das Moos in leuchtenden Grüntönen hervor 😍


----------



## surferM (20. Dezember 2021)

@Chrige Für eine gemeinsame Tour wäre ich auf jeden Fall mal zu begeistern. Aber lieber im Frühling, momentan fahre ich fast nur indoor (= auf der ungeheizten aber verglasten Terrasse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen  🌟

bei uns ist das Wetter so eklig  ich hab bisher noch keine Weihnachtstour gemacht.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2021)

Boah was macht ihr alle bei dem schrecklichen Wetter 
Bei uns gabs gestern ein paar Stunden Sonne 




also endlich raus mit der alten Aldiregenhose, weil ... natürlich wird auch überall wieder Holz geschlagen  und entsprechend sind die Wege.

der neue Ausguck funzt auch 😅




das war dann meine diesjährige Weihnachtsrunde 🎄




Bin mal gespannt, aber Silvester und Neujahrsrunde könnten was werden


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2022)

*   2022*






  meine Damen 

_*Glück, Gesundheit und immer viel Spaß und Freude auf euren Touren*_

Ich hab das super Wetter ausgenutzt und war draussen
Silvesterrunde 




Neujahrsrunde* *


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2022)

Heute Pfalzen  mit Bettina und zum Schluß schien sogar die Sonne 😄


----------



## Mausoline (10. Januar 2022)

Heute Bilder ausm Schnee, hat sich gelohnt auf das gute Wetter zu warten 
Loipe und Sonne 




zum Abschluß loipenlos am Lieblingssee vorbei und die Hammerstimmung genossen 




Runde aufm Wanderweg beendet und super Nachmittag gehabt


----------



## Chrige (11. Januar 2022)

Obwohl ich dieses Jahr nicht bei euch mitmache, hier zwei Bilder von heute: Pulver gut - Nachtsnowride auf unserem Hausberg...


----------



## Mausoline (12. Januar 2022)

das sieht cool aus.
Ich bin mit dem Bike noch nie im Tiefschnee/Pulver gefahren.
Wie ist das? Ist es nur eine dünne Schneedecke auf Gras oder 20cm auf guter Unterlage?


----------



## Chrige (12. Januar 2022)

Zuoberst auf ca 900müM waren es schon 20cm Pulverschnee auf guter Unterlage. Unten auf ca 450müM nur noch eine dünne Schneeschicht auf gefrorener Wiese. Macht aber ganz viel Laune. Der Schnee bremst so stark, dass man es voll laufen lassen kann/muss, damit man überhaupt voran kommt. Wir haben die Chance gepackt und den Neuschnee, welcher am Montag gefallen ist direkt ausgenutzt. Wird der Schnee nach ein paar Tagen hart, ist da kein Durchkommen mehr.
Wenn du dazu kommst, musst du das unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2022)

Am Freitag war ich mit meiner Kumpeline zum Sonnenuntergang langlaufen😅 auf der Sonnenseite zumeist nur noch spurlos möglich




aber so schön  wenn man weiß wo die besten Plätze zu bestimmten Zeiten sind 




Für Samstag habe ich dann mit bekannten Damen  ne schöne Pfälzertour ausgemacht. Das Wetter war zumindest gleichbleibend
neblig 




und perfekt als Hintergrund für die Wachstumskunst der Bäume 🤣




und der mystischen Stimmung




scheene Trails gabs auch nebenbei


----------



## surferM (16. Januar 2022)

Ich war die letzten Tage draussen vor allem zu Fuss unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2022)

Das letzte Foto ist ja beinah die Stelle von @Chrige ´s Nachtfahrt 
Schnee und Berge hat was


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2022)

Abschluß vom WP letztes Wochenende mit @Bettina  bei ⛷️ bestem Frühlingswetter
_und ich hab vergessen die letzten Punkte rechtzeitig einzutragen ..._

Skitour mit Gipfel 🥇




Skitour neben dem Gipfel 



aber mit lässiger Abfahrt und Einkehr 




und Pisteln mußte natürlich auch sein 







Endlich mal wieder in den Bergen   und dazu ein schöner entspannter WP-Abschluß 


... jetzt fehlt nur noch das Treffen


----------



## Franzi89 (14. Juni 2022)

FranziFi schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, ich heiße Franzi, bin 33 Jahre alt und neu hier im Forum. Aktuell bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mountainbike und stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang. Gibt es denn hier ein paar Mädels aus Karlsruhe?
> 
> Habt einen tollen Abend!
> Franzi


Hallo Franzi,
ich heiße auch Franziska, bin 32 Jahre und wohne auch in Karlsruhe. Ich hab deinen Post gefunden, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Frauen-Community bin, mit denen ich ab und an mal biken kann. Auch wenn dein Post schon etwas älter ist, wollte ich fragen, ob du noch bikst und mittlerweile aktiv in irgendeiner Gruppe bist? VG, Franzi


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2022)

Sag mal Franzi 🤔
wo hast du denn die andere Franzi gefunden?


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sag mal Franzi 🤔
> wo hast du denn die andere Franzi gefunden?



Neben dem Namen der/s Zitierten (FranziFi) findest du einen kleinen Pfeil, mit dem kommst du zum Original-Post (scheinbar geht auch einfach auf den Namen klicken).


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2022)

Danke, wusste ich noch nicht.
Sie hat das Lokale Bikeforum bereits gefunden


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
in gut zweieinhalb Wochen ist es schon wieder soweit- es wird Winter(pokalzeit) .
Wer ist diese Saison wieder dabei?


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## surferM (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch gerne wieder dabei 🚴‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2022)

Schön  die Schweiz ist auch dabei.


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Oktober 2022)

Super, ich freue mich schon!!!

@Bettina und @laterra seid Ihr auch dabei?


----------



## Chrige (22. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ihr noch Leute braucht, wäre ich auch wieder dabei.  Weiss einfach noch nicht wirviele Punkte ich beitragen kann, da ich im Winter jeweils eher auf Alternativsportarten setze. Ich will aber niemandem den Platz wegnehmen...


----------



## Bettina (23. Oktober 2022)

Hi Mädels, ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2022)

Schade  dann kann Chrige dich vertreten.
Hopp Schwiiz


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab das Team gegründet  jetzt gibts kein zurück mehr  ihr könnt euch bewerben.


Mal sehn ob wir @laterra irgendwo auftreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (24. Oktober 2022)

Mitgliedschaft ist beantragt...


----------



## laterra (31. Oktober 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab das Team gegründet  jetzt gibts kein zurück mehr  ihr könnt euch bewerben.
> 
> 
> Mal sehn ob wir @laterra irgendwo auftreiben


Hups, ist schon wieder so weit.. die Zeit rennt. Ich konnte die letzten 4 Monate nicht biken, wegen Hand- und Ellenbogenverletzung. Aber so in den nächsten Wochen gehts vielleicht wieder. Wenn noch Platz in der Gruppe ist, mache ich gerne wieder mit. 
Und dem Gruppennamen mache ich demnächst sogar wirklich Ehre - ich ziehe sehr wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Monaten nach Mainz


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallihallo, schön, dass du dabei bist 
Du musst bestimmt Aufbau und Krafttraining machen, das zählt ja auch. 4 Monate ist ziemlich lang, das hört sich nach was größerem an 🤔

Mainz ist gut, Bettina und Greenhorn sind dort in der Gegend, Biken ist gesichert und die Pfalz liegt von mir aus in der Mitte


----------



## laterra (6. November 2022)

Ja, ich freu mich auch, dass da schon Gesellschaft zum Biken in der Region ist. Und mal wieder ein neues Bike Gebiet zum Erkunden, nachdem ich jetzt 10 Jahre im gleichen Ort gewohnt hab.


----------

